# Final Fantasy XII



## ifira (Dec 31, 2005)

a small question, i am currently gathering the materials for ultima blade, i collected all the items required, but it doesn't appear at the bazaar! why is this happening! i spend my evening collecting the resources! i sold my all my materials but it's doesn't appear.


----------



## Rime (Dec 31, 2005)

Yondaime said:


> And LOL Rime, "Vaan the dragqueen supreme" or something. XD



Werd. I bet Vaan can pass off as a butch lesbian too >_>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2006)

Out illegally, eh?

I'll wait, and actually buy it.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm hyped for it since it's been a long time a real Final Fantasy came out. But we have to wait until next year in Europe.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 2, 2006)

I thought it was already out in Japan?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah it's been out in Japan for a while and it's official release date in America is Oct 31...but in Europe it's next year.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 2, 2006)

^ Hardcore fan eh .
Well i'm ready to buy this game whenever it's out \^0^/.Can't wait to have it!!


----------



## Jotun (Oct 2, 2006)

I am buying this bitch, I just have to wait for the call


----------



## Sikibrada (Oct 2, 2006)

OMFG, I think I'm going to cry! My PS2 died 5 days ago. (It was Modded) I was just about to play Dirge Of Cebures. Jesus hates me!


----------



## Darth Judicar (Oct 2, 2006)

Definitely picking this up when released. Most anticipated game for me this year besides VCS.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 2, 2006)

i don't really like how it looks for some reason, i'll wait and get details on it before i consider buying it


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 2, 2006)

Sikibrada said:
			
		

> OMFG, I think I'm going to cry! My PS2 died 5 days ago. (It was Modded) I was just about to play Dirge Of Cebures. Jesus hates me!



Its because you tried to play DoC. xDDDD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm not too hyped over FFXII.

For one, there are about 5-7 games coming out very soon, and there is no way I can play them all in any reasonable amount of time.

I'll put FFXII on the backburner, wait for it to be a "Greatest Hit", drop to 20 bucks, and buy it next year.

Meanwhile, I'll be playing the mass of video games I have collected until I explode.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2006)

The fact that this game comes out after Phantasy Star Universe is bad for me, as my time will be eaten up by that game alone.  Although I am looking forward to it considering it will probably end up becoming a birthday present as it comes out on my birthday. >=D


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah PSO universe is gonna take alot of my time too. I'm glad I can play FF XII and maybe finish it before I start PSO universe and Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 2, 2006)

i preordered the game, and i can't wait to get it  

the FFXII demo that came with dragonquest VIII was kinda wierd, but
i heard it got alot better..
it even got a perfect score in japan


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah but I wouldn't care too much for that. Famitsu tends to kiss SE ass when it comes to their games (not saying that FF XII is a bad game, it's a great game). I've been playing it for 2 hour or so and it's really good so far. The voice acting is one of the best I've heard. It's near perfect. Battle system is still little getting used to (I haven't played the demo before). The cinematic movies are wonderfull. It just like watching a movie.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2006)

Sikibrada said:
			
		

> I was just about to play Dirge Of Cebures.



Jesus saved you. Trust me.

This leaked version actually isn't the retail version, it is the review version. Meaning, the save KB amount will not be the same as the final, and the load times are a LITTLE BIT altered


----------



## Jotun (Oct 2, 2006)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Yeah but I wouldn't care too much for that. Famitsu tends to kiss SE ass when it comes to their games (not saying that FF XII is a bad game, it's a great game). I've been playing it for 2 hour or so and it's really good so far. The voice acting is one of the best I've heard. It's near perfect. Battle system is still little getting used to (I haven't played the demo before). The cinematic movies are wonderfull. It just like watching a movie.



The battle system seems to be like FFXI, which I am greatly used to. I can't wait to try out the skill system too. I hear you buy skill sets from stores and AI options too .


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 2, 2006)

Buy this game folks this is one FF Game that isn't made by Nomura and his goonies gang. It was mainly done by Yasumi Matsuno his made great games FF Tactics, Orge Battle series and Vagrant Story. Two of games his made has gotten perfect scores Vagrant Story and FF 12.

Though I wish he'll make another FF game or another game for Square-Enix looks like he left the S-E for another company which rumors have said could be dun dun dun Mistwalker. :amazed


----------



## Nexas (Oct 2, 2006)

It sucks my boss won't let me take the 31st off


----------



## geG (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah, I've loved FF ever since FF7. I can't wait for this one, especially since it's been over 4 years in the making.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 3, 2006)

^ 4 years!?  Man that's a long process -_-.Didn't know about that tho ^^


----------



## geG (Oct 3, 2006)

They had to change directors halfway through.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 3, 2006)

I always hear that people started playing FF with 7. You guys mist the best FF IMO, wich is FF6. I've played all the FF's and I still like FF6 over all the others (must be because I'm old school ). Seriously check FF6 (all the FF's are so easy to get for an emulator if you don't want to buy them) it's really worth it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 3, 2006)

I think I'll wait until Halloween to get mine. I just don't want to ruin the fact I already payed for the special edition version.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 3, 2006)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> I always hear that people started playing FF with 7. You guys mist the best FF IMO, wich is FF6. I've played all the FF's and I still like FF6 over all the others (must be because I'm old school ). Seriously check FF6 (all the FF's are so easy to get for an emulator if you don't want to buy them) it's really worth it.


As for me i started playing FF 8 first then FF 7 .Actually i like FF 8 more than 7 tho .


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 3, 2006)

I've been playing it for 8 hours or so now. I'm having a lot of fun with the game. The voice acting is excellent. The cinema's are A+. 
The only thing getting used to is the battle system and everything that involves battles (magic, armor, weapons ect.). The free roaming part is good but IMO they shouldve made combo's for each character and not just a 1 hit blow that your character does (characters do hit multiple times when doing a critical hit though). Battles can become boring in the beginning cause you don't have a lot of techniques to choose from but I'm sure this will change soon . 
Anyway, if I had to sum it up: Awesome story & storytelling. Good gameplay but has it flaws. Almost forgot, the graphics are really good for a ps2 game.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 3, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> They had to change directors halfway through.



Actually that happened near the end of production. Remember reading a statement by Square-Enix that they were mostly done with the game so the new director Hiroyuki Ito wasn't going to change anything it would still be Matsuno's game. Also Ito had work with Matsuno in the past in FF Tactics so he knew Matsuno's directing style.


----------



## geG (Oct 4, 2006)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> I always hear that people started playing FF with 7. You guys mist the best FF IMO, wich is FF6. I've played all the FF's and I still like FF6 over all the others (must be because I'm old school ). Seriously check FF6 (all the FF's are so easy to get for an emulator if you don't want to buy them) it's really worth it.


I've played all of them too (except 3, which I will when the DS game comes out), but 7 was just the first one I played.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 4, 2006)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> I've been playing it for 8 hours or so now. I'm having a lot of fun with the game. The voice acting is excellent. The cinema's are A+.
> The only thing getting used to is the battle system and everything that involves battles (magic, armor, weapons ect.). The free roaming part is good but IMO they shouldve made combo's for each character and not just a 1 hit blow that your character does (characters do hit multiple times when doing a critical hit though). Battles can become boring in the beginning cause you don't have a lot of techniques to choose from but I'm sure this will change soon .
> Anyway, if I had to sum it up: Awesome story & storytelling. Good gameplay but has it flaws. Almost forgot, the graphics are really good for a ps2 game.


Can you clear one thing up for me though?  Is this game based off of the FFT world like was rumored a while back?


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 4, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Can you clear one thing up for me though?  Is this game based off of the FFT world like was rumored a while back?



Yes Matsuno said that this game is "based" on FFT world.

I'm pretty sure rpgfan.com has his interview talking about that. But for now I use this "creditable" source for now:


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 4, 2006)

I own the Japanese Version and the game is alright.  Be sure to give it time because the battle system will have most of you put "wtf" expressions on your faces if you haven't played FFXI before.  Personally, the game is unique and different, but I still don't like the fact that it has a lot of Star Wars elements.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't wait to play it and see how it goes but from what I can tell the storyline to me isn't very interesting... I've never been into outer space sky pirate dealios...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll probably end up buying it...seems like a good final fantasy game....and what is the special edition one?  what's different about it?


----------



## Mojim (Oct 4, 2006)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> I've been playing it for 8 hours or so now. I'm having a lot of fun with the game. The voice acting is excellent. The cinema's are A+.
> The only thing getting used to is the battle system and everything that involves battles (magic, armor, weapons ect.). The free roaming part is good but IMO they shouldve made combo's for each character and not just a 1 hit blow that your character does (characters do hit multiple times when doing a critical hit though). Battles can become boring in the beginning cause you don't have a lot of techniques to choose from but I'm sure this will change soon .
> Anyway, if I had to sum it up: Awesome story & storytelling. Good gameplay but has it flaws. Almost forgot, the graphics are really good for a ps2 game.


Man i'm drooling hearing this  
Must have it at all cost!!


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 5, 2006)

I just got it today, only checked if it's working and it is... Gonna play it now  BT FTW


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 5, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Can you clear one thing up for me though?  Is this game based off of the FFT world like was rumored a while back?



I haven't played FFT, but there are judges in it. I can't say more about it cause I really don't know what Tactics is about.
I know almost everyone is going to like this game. It's an epic story that they tell very well. Only thing people may dislike is the battle system. I still haven't got used to the Gameplay and I've played it for 10 hours already. The gameplay is REALLY getting used to (and the enemy's are inactive when I'm in the battle menu).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2006)

Judges? Uh oh, prepare for everyone to start going crazy, talking about how the judges ruined FFTA.

Personally, I didn't mind the judges. But they weren't there in the original FFT.


----------



## GunzGoBangBang (Oct 5, 2006)

Judges werent really cool in Tactics. But there are alot of things that XII got from Tactics (species, etc.)


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 5, 2006)

BTW, Voice acting is really good. As are the graphics, face textures are lovely. The character's hair is moving in the wind , FMVs are also nice. as for the battle system, I kinda like the sense of space and actually charging towards or fleeing from the enemies... As for attacking, meh... the characters are too slow to approve in the game's beggining. I like it so far... I'll tell you more as I progress.

One thing bothers me though... WTF IS WRONG WITH VAAN'S "ACTION FIGURE PLASTIC" ABS?!


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 5, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> BTW, Voice acting is really good. As are the graphics, face textures are lovely. The character's hair is moving in the wind , FMVs are also nice. as for the battle system, I kinda like the sense of space and actually charging towards or fleeing from the enemies... As for attacking, meh... the characters are too slow to approve in the game's beggining. I like it so far... I'll tell you more as I progress.
> 
> One thing bothers me though... WTF IS WRONG WITH VAAN'S "ACTION FIGURE PLASTIC" ABS?!



, that's the first thing I thought when I saw them. But you gotta love the graphics for FFXII. Probably one of the best looking PS2 RPG's. Loading times are also rare.
The fighting system really is a little slow. They really needed to ad multiple hit system or something like that.


----------



## Elec (Oct 5, 2006)

There are'nt any judges or rules in the actuall combat they are just a part of the storyline.


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 5, 2006)

Elec said:
			
		

> There are'nt any judges or rules in the actuall combat they are just a part of the storyline.


I'm kinda lost... What are these judges


----------



## Jotun (Oct 5, 2006)

I never beat FF7, and it really isn't my favorite XD I started with 2/4 Cecil all the way >.>.

That being said I can't wait till Oct 31 

I hated FFTA , and most people who haven't played FFXI will hate the battle system prolly, I will love it tho >.>


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 5, 2006)

Elec said:
			
		

> There are'nt any judges or rules in the actuall combat they are just a part of the storyline.



Wasn't that what I said? I didn't mean that there were judges in the battle system I meant in the story if that wasn't obvious for everyone.


----------



## ZE (Oct 10, 2006)

My friends are farther in the game than me and they say it’s the best FF they ever played, I’m in the beginning, when you have to visit some tribe outside of the city. 
In terms of graphics is one of the best games I ever saw, the cutscenes and fmv´s are perfect, in fact I think everything I saw until now is perfect, there is not any flaw, I was so against the new combat system, I never liked action rpgs that much but I really like the system they implemented in the game.


----------



## juan012285 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've played the game for 20 hours and so far I think this is the best FF ever.


----------



## ZE (Oct 10, 2006)

juan012285 said:
			
		

> I've played the game for 20 hours and so far I think this is the best FF ever.


After playing for one hour and a half I think all three psone Final Fantasy?s are better, but that may be because I?m a fanatic of those games, especially FF8. 
But my friends have been telling me FFXII it?s the best one.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 10, 2006)

how do u people have it now? u got the japanese version?
i cant wait until holloween when it comes out


----------



## juan012285 (Oct 10, 2006)

I like FF8 a lot, I've beaten the game like 4 times since it came out, it's gameplay is ok (very bad for some ppl) but it's too linear. 

I haven't played FF9 much (I only completed the first disc).

I like FF6's depth, it has a lot of characters and things to do.

FFXII might start slow for some ppl but rest assured, it's one of the most complete RPG's I've played, it's not linear, it has a great character customization system and I find the gameplay to be addictive 

A friend of mine (who is a Final Fantasy Fan) played the game for a couple of minutes and told me the game wasn't that great, so it might not appeal to some RPG players for the first hours of gameplay.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 11, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:
			
		

> but I still don't like the fact that it has a lot of Star Wars elements.


well it doesn't help that the opening FMV is basically ripped right off of Phantom Menace.

Anyway, been playing it for about 2 hours.  I have already played FFXI, so I'm used to the battle system.

Also, the world is technically based off of FFTA, not FFT (since there are Viera and Bangaa in it.  Your boss is a Bangaa!).  Pretty fun so far, and the visuals are fantasic for the PS2.


			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Judges? Uh oh, prepare for everyone to start going crazy, talking about how the judges ruined FFTA.
> 
> Personally, I didn't mind the judges. But they weren't there in the original FFT.


don't worry, the judges don't have the power that they did in FFTA.  In this, they are generals (although Balthier says they are more like executioners).


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 11, 2006)

This game is probably the most underrated FF game ever...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 11, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> how do u people have it now? u got the japanese version?
> i cant wait until holloween when it comes out


An English version was released on the internet about a week ago =3 Find it, NOW! =) (don't forget to buy the original when it comes out aswell ^^)



			
				SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Also, the world is technically based off of FFTA, not FFT (since there are Viera and Bangaa in it.  Your boss is a Bangaa!).  Pretty fun so far, and the visuals are fantasic for the PS2.


Heh, Fran =O <3 and lol, Migelo xD He's pretty cool ^^



			
				juan012285 said:
			
		

> FFXII might start slow for some ppl but rest assured, it's one of the most complete RPG's I've played, it's not linear, it has a great character customization system and I find the gameplay to be addictive


Amen to you.  It's true though, it's a *very* good RPG.. If you really think deep and hard about it, it surely is the best FF that have come out for the PS2. <3

----------

I really thought I'd understand the story a little better if I've gotten the English version since I've been playing on the Japanese version (ALOT <3 ), but damn, I couldn't understand the story at all, even in English =P ^^ Oh well =)

I really like the game though, it never gets me bored, and this is my 2nd time playing through it <3 I'm almost upto 30 hours in the game, and I'm still near the beginning parts! XD I think I levelled up too much 

Anyway, the battle system. It's a good change of pace to have XII's battle system a little similar to XI's. ^__^ Some people would find troubles getting used to the whole thing, but you'll be thinking "Changing the battle system was a pretty smart move for those S-E people.. =D <3" once you've really gotten into the game and got the battle system down. ^^


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2006)

I should get it tonight or tomorrow...will be good.


----------



## FullmetalBG (Oct 12, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> This game is probably the most underrated FF game ever...



Quite the oposite- i read somewhere that ff12 has 10 out of 10 points in some japanese magazine,and only about 10 games have 10 out of 10.But i think that ff12 sucks because of the fighting system.Square should have kept the original ff fighting system


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 12, 2006)

FullmetalBG said:
			
		

> Quite the oposite- i read somewhere that ff12 has 10 out of 10 points in some japanese magazine,and only about 10 games have 10 out of 10.But i think that ff12 sucks because of the fighting system.Square should have kept the original ff fighting system



Exactly what he/she said. This game has been hyped about got perfect and what not. 
After playing FFXII for over 20 hours I've decided that I don't really like the gameplay. It just isn't my style. If you want to make a real time rpg make it more fun. This is like a real time rpg with normal rpg fighting. The 2 don't mix to well IMO. My brother doesn't really agree with me though. He thinks it's pretty good. I'm just a bystander who watches him play and checks out the story


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2006)

I've played for an hour.....
At what times do new party members join?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2006)

LOL, I know....its too late ass clowns. But I do not like the idea behind it....hmm

Anyway, has anyone gotten more members in their party?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 13, 2006)

Kataihara said:
			
		

> LOL, I know....its too late ass clowns. But I do not like the idea behind it....hmm
> 
> Anyway, has anyone gotten more members in their party?


Yeah I have a good amount.  I hate the fact that you can only have 4 people on your team when you have a guest.  That's just corney.  I want some classic (and 9) final fantasy formations of four official teamates damnit.

I hope they allow that later in the game.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2006)

ok, so you can only have a party of 3? How many mains are there so far? And do they come and go much?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 13, 2006)

Got it today in English version =/

I hate to say this, but...this game is horrible (I like the cinematics, characters and settings though) . I don't know...I just--don't like the fighting system, its weird.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2006)

The fighting system is cool....you just lack..........HP. 

When oh when do more members join....


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 13, 2006)

I still have to wait for end of October which is teh suck.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 13, 2006)

OPM gave it a 10 out of 10, and they just don't hand those out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 13, 2006)

The game isn't horrible. 

OPM gave it a 10/10, Famitsu gave it a 40/40 and there's only been 6 games to get that score, the game's being praised as extremely good.


----------



## CrimsonSoulz (Oct 14, 2006)

Lol doc makes final fantasy VII look shitty....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2006)

Thats because DoC is a peice of shit.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 14, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> ok, so you can only have a party of 3? How many mains are there so far? And do they come and go much?


You can have 3 party members for your main team, and eventually a fourth guest would join in your party (to carry the story on) ^^

There are 6 main characters, you've probably got them all, but they're Vaan, Ashe, Penelo, Fran, Balflear/Balthier and Basch. =)


----------



## Squire of Fate (Oct 14, 2006)

Knight of Fate said:


> Got it today in English version =/
> 
> I hate to say this, but...this game is horrible (I like the cinematics, characters and settings though) . I don't know...I just--don't like the fighting system, its weird.



QFT

I dub this game "worst FF game ever". Sure the cinematics pwn but when it comes to the fighting system, it's pure phail. Why couldn't they just keep the old one where you get into battle and fight to the death? I don't like chasing enemies with one health left around the whole damn map. 

I dunno, maybe I haven't played enough but so far it's terrible and I think Famitsu is overrating it. I've been following the series since FF Tactics, I'll continue to play for longer to see if it gets better or worse, don't let me down, Square Enix.


----------



## Codde (Oct 14, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> The fighting system is cool....you just lack..........HP.
> 
> When oh when do more members join....


Well not sure how far you are, but there's more party members at least 5 hours into it.

I find it good, though not amazing (not good enough to justify a perfect score). Though better than most FF I've played (not that I remember much besides X and VII...).


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2006)

Those are the memorable ones....

I'm past 5 hours....not counting what I lost when I died and did't save(FUCK, when that happens i quit and play a different game.....) and I still have only the starting guy.....and I just watched the parade and speech and joined the guild.


----------



## Codde (Oct 14, 2006)

Ah well I suppose it's just different pacing. I got to that point quite some time before at that time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though Penelo joins momentarily for a while when you have to go the Giza Plains. At the end of the castle deal (I'm assuming that should already have been mentioned), you'll get two people to join your party, and eventually a guest.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow,this game is absolutely stunning.The opening movie scene is like i'm watching a mini Star Wars movie .Graphics are fantastic 

About the battle system,i'm still on the process of getting use to it.I'm not fond with the battle system at first.

Although,i think this game is quite hard though,especially getting Gils is pain in the ass.Anyone having trouble trying to get Gils?

Oh i've just played this game for 4 hours only,and i'm on the same story progress as Code  (almost).I'm still trying to get into the palace.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 14, 2006)

Gil isn't hard to get really.  Remember that the loot you get can be traded in for gil.  Actually that's the main way in getting gil besides doing missions and whatnot.  

The battle system is very sloppy, and the gambits are annoying to deal with, but it's bearable in the end.  Much more so than the junction system in FF8.  It's....interesting to say the least.  The music is great though.  I love it since I'm a fan of the FFT composer.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 14, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Gil isn't hard to get really.  Remember that the loot you get can be traded in for gil.  Actually that's the main way in getting gil besides doing missions and whatnot.
> 
> The battle system is very sloppy, and the gambits are annoying to deal with, but it's bearable in the end.  Much more so than the junction system in FF8.  It's....interesting to say the least.  The music is great though.  I love it since I'm a fan of the FFT composer.


I've been collecting Gil from all the loots i stole and the dropped items.But still it's not enough.The selling stuffs is quite expensive though.

I know that the battle system is quite weird and it isn't fun the first time i played it too,but i'm trying to get to used to it for now.Not that i wanna complain about it,maybe in the begining it's sloppy,but when your party is strong enough,that's when the fun stuffs start  

Say Cham,so far how many license you got? And do you know where to get more of these license stuffs? I have lots of equipments,but can't get it equipped it yet.Need to have the license first.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 14, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Although,i think this game is quite hard though,especially getting Gils is pain in the ass.Anyone having trouble trying to get Gils?


Not exactly hard, more like challenging  Specially the optional "bosses/monsters" of the Mob Hunt ^^ Nothing really new here, since Square usually makes devilish, pain-in-the-ass sidequest bosses anyway, but somehow I think it'll be harder to a degree for XII (probably cause of the new battle system, or making them generally harder anyway, or the circumstances to get to the bosses, or the circumstances WHILE actually fighting the bosses, I could go on and on, so I'll just etc. etc.) 

Gil isn't hard to get at all if you just know where to get it. =3 And there's 2 clear ways of getting them:

First, the Mob Hunt: Keep bounty hunting when you have the time. Your wallet will just keep getting bigger and bigger aswell as your exp if you keep killing the marks listed on the Mob Hunt posters. <3

And the main one, Loot. Nothing much to say here, just sell the Loot you get from the monsters you defeat to the nearest shop! =) Your Loot is pretty much useless to you, except those Teleport Stones.  Personally though, I don't keep my Teleport Stones. They tempt me of just being able to move from place to place without getting any exp points which is bad, really bad =P Besides, if they're really necessary to be able to get on with the story, you could just buy exactly how much you want, anyway ^__^ So you might aswell sell the ones you get for extra money <3


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2006)

> I've been collecting Gil from all the loots i stole and the dropped items.But still it's not enough.The selling stuffs is quite expensive though.


 Don't we all want to be rich eh?

I suppose I should get the other two members soon.....I still don't have gambit system.....

do them come in after the banquete?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 14, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I've been collecting Gil from all the loots i stole and the dropped items.But still it's not enough.The selling stuffs is quite expensive though.
> 
> I know that the battle system is quite weird and it isn't fun the first time i played it too,but i'm trying to get to used to it for now.Not that i wanna complain about it,maybe in the begining it's sloppy,but when your party is strong enough,that's when the fun stuffs start


I usually don't like to overpower my characters in FF games due to wanting to rely on strategy....that is until after I'm done with the story, then I beef them up to uber status.
As for the money, it's always like that with rpgs.  You just have to stick with it until later in the game, or just have patience and keep building up stats, and with that the money comes with it .  I usually go for the former.


> Say Cham,so far how many license you got? And do you know where to get more of these license stuffs? I have lots of equipments,but can't get it equipped it yet.Need to have the license first.



You don't really find licenses, you use the lp you get from enemies and apply that to your license grid.  It's kinda like the sphere grid from FF10, but not exactly (that was just the closest comparison I could make :S).  If you look in the menu, you'll see an option that says license.  Select that, and pick the character you want to add licenses for.  Just make sure not to go overbored and buy stuff that may be useful for the part of the game you're at.  The screen tells you how many points you have left to spend ofcourse, and don't forget to look at both sides.  One side is weapons/armor, and the other is skills/magic/technique/so on and so forth .


----------



## Mojim (Oct 14, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> And the main one, Loot. Nothing much to say here, just sell the Loot you get from the monsters you defeat to the nearest shop! =) Your Loot is pretty much useless to you, except those Teleport Stones.  Personally though, I don't keep my Teleport Stones. They tempt me of just being able to move from place to place without getting any exp points which is bad, really bad =P Besides, if they're really necessary to be able to get on with the story, you could just buy exactly how much you want, anyway ^__^ So you might aswell sell the ones you get for extra money <3


Haha...those teleport stones are a useful stuffs to me,so i don't sell it ^^.I'll follow your advice and Cham's too.Steal loots and sell them ^^

I wanna be rich...lol 



			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> I suppose I should get the other two members soon.....I still don't have gambit system.....
> 
> do them come in after the banquete?


Huh,there's two members at this point? I just finished using Penelo,after i got the Sunstones.I'm right now going to the palace.



			
				Cham said:
			
		

> I usually don't like to overpower my characters in FF games due to wanting to rely on strategy....that is until after I'm done with the story, then I beef them up to uber status.
> As for the money, it's always like that with rpgs. You just have to stick with it until later in the game, or just have patience and keep building up stats, and with that the money comes with it . I usually go for the former.


I'm the oppsoite Cham.I love to level up my characters.It's makes things easier for me later on ^^.
Btw,i'm on level 5.



			
				Cham said:
			
		

> You don't really find licenses, you use the lp you get from enemies and apply that to your license grid. It's kinda like the sphere grid from FF10, but not exactly (that was just the closest comparison I could make ). If you look in the menu, you'll see an option that says license. Select that, and pick the character you want to add licenses for. Just make sure not to go overbored and buy stuff that may be useful for the part of the game you're at. The screen tells you how many points you have left to spend ofcourse, and don't forget to look at both sides. One side is weapons/armor, and the other is skills/magic/technique/so on and so forth .


Oh so i don't need to find them,i see.Thanks for the info Cham.

Here's another question? About those clan ranks points,how do they go up? Besides than complete the mission.Because everytime i save my progress,i can see that my clan points are went up automatically.
Someone clear this for me >_>


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 15, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I'm the oppsoite Cham.I love to level up my characters.It's makes things easier for me later on ^^.
> Btw,i'm on level 5.


Oh so you're fairly early in the game.  You'll definitely see decent money coming in soon with your playing style then if you keep up with selling loot.



> Oh so i don't need to find them,i see.Thanks for the info Cham.
> 
> Here's another question? About those clan ranks points,how do they go up? Besides than complete the mission.Because everytime i save my progress,i can see that my clan points are went up automatically.
> Someone clear this for me >_>



I may be wrong, but from what I can tell you get clan points from doing missions both from montablanc and from the boards in taverns and whatnot.  I guess maybe accepting missions makes them go up as well?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2006)

> Btw,i'm on level 5.


 For how many charachters?


----------



## Mojim (Oct 15, 2006)

Cham said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but from what I can tell you get clan points from doing missions both from montablanc and from the boards in taverns and whatnot. I guess maybe accepting missions makes them go up as well?


Hhmm you may be right Cham.While we doing missions,the rank points will go up little by little.That can be one possibility though.
Right now i only have 4000+ points,after completing two missions so far from the Sandsea boards.
I haven't get missions from Mon'tblanc yet 



			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> For how many charachters?


Two characters,Vaan and Penelo.But that's before Penelo leaves the party.Both of them are on level 5.

How bout you Kaki? um before that can i call you Kaki? So where are you in the game so far?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 15, 2006)

That makes me realize, that I hate the fact that this game doesn't level up non active party members.  I really have problems with those types of games because it forces you to waste time leveling up each member individually.  That suggin fucks....wow I guess that switch on words didn't work at all did it .  
I don't really see why we have to waste our time having to level up one set, then switch out, and then level up the other people that weren't in the party before.  That's a waste of so much damn time, and doesn't really add in any unique challenge, it's just annoying, and a waste of time.  Why would you do that for a final fantasy game which has been having shared exp (reduced for members that are not in the fight) for years.  I know FFX didn't exactly have the out party exp, but you could just have every member come in do one cheap attac, and they'd get experience so that's no example of them taking it out.  
That was my one gripe with the star ocean games as well (besides when SO3 came out that is, whcih added in way more gripes).


----------



## Mojim (Oct 15, 2006)

Cham said:
			
		

> That makes me realize, that I hate the fact that this game doesn't level up non active party members.


What!! they don't have those? No!!! 

Well,i guess i have to spend lots of time on leveling characters after this ^^.

I agree with you Cham when you said that the exp system could be like the one in FFX exp system.That would be nice and easy i think.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

Is the system the same as the demo? Cause i liked it alot


----------



## Mojim (Oct 15, 2006)

^ You mean the battle system?
If that's what you been looking for,yes it's the same


----------



## Perverse (Oct 15, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> That makes me realize, that I hate the fact that this game doesn't level up non active party members.


I think it's good, because it makes you put more effort in, which in turn increases lastability.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 15, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> I think it's good, because it makes you put more effort in, which in turn increases lastability.



First of all, I'm sure "lastability" is not a word.
For one thing, repetition isn't good all the time.  Just think about it for a second.  You spend a certain amount of time taking out monsters to raise money and levels.  While doing this, the story is remaining stagnant, because you're not going anywhere, besides outside to fight monsters.  After you feel you've done so sufficiently, you do the same thing with other people....the same damn thing.

And as for putting in more effort, effort into what?  You're not really using your brain at all.  All you're doing is mindlessly following a leveling formula for a long amount of time.  The more members in your team, the more time spent into this repetitive pattern.  

Using repetition as a form of "lastability" isn't really a good thing.  That's like having a boss fight where he's easy as hell to defeat, but since he has 100000000000 hit points you have to follow the same pattern for like 2 hours before he dies.  There's no challenge in that.  The only effort there is to keep yourself from falling asleep while fighting the guy.  There's no challenge in that relative to difficulty.  

A good amount of the other FF games had the shared experience in it, and they had good length due to the story, which this game isn't lacking in either.  The fact that experience isn't shared, was flawed ideas put into use.


----------



## FullmetalBG (Oct 15, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Thats because DoC is a peice of shit.



I disagree...what is shitty about it?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ You mean the battle system?
> If that's what you been looking for,yes it's the same



YAY, so happy


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2006)

> How bout you Kaki? um before that can i call you Kaki? So where are you in the game so far?


 Yes, you can call me kaki. I'm progressing the story atm..... Also did 2 hunts and Have on charachter at lv.5. 
About 6 hours in without the time I lost after die and not saving.....

About the shared expirience.....how many can you have at once, and how many are in the total pool? Do temorarys matter?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 15, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Haha...those teleport stones are a useful stuffs to me,so i don't sell it ^^.I'll follow your advice and Cham's too.Steal loots and sell them ^^
> 
> I wanna be rich...lol
> 
> ...


Eek, really? :/ My opinion about teleport stones are "They're there for you to make your characters weak."  You don't necessarily have to steal loot, just have a high chain, kill the monsters around and they're 80% chance that they'll drop the item for you. =) Easier, right? ^__^

This might spoil you a little, but yes, during the palace you'll get 2 more additional characters excluding Vaan, and you'll learn more about the Gambits (which Penelo already taught you a little of), which means it's now time for the more "advanced" lessons. =3

For the clan ranks, you can either complete the missions appointed to you (pretty obvious) =P and I also notice that meeting and beating new monsters on the way will get the points up too. I guess those are the 2 main factors for the increase. ^-^ You'll see what I mean when you get on with the game =)



Chamcham Trigger said:


> That makes me realize, that I hate the fact that this game doesn't level up non active party members.  I really have problems with those types of games because it forces you to waste time leveling up each member individually.  That suggin fucks....wow I guess that switch on words didn't work at all did it .
> I don't really see why we have to waste our time having to level up one set, then switch out, and then level up the other people that weren't in the party before.  That's a waste of so much damn time, and doesn't really add in any unique challenge, it's just annoying, and a waste of time.  Why would you do that for a final fantasy game which has been having shared exp (reduced for members that are not in the fight) for years.  I know FFX didn't exactly have the out party exp, but you could just have every member come in do one cheap attac, and they'd get experience so that's no example of them taking it out.
> That was my one gripe with the star ocean games as well (besides when SO3 came out that is, whcih added in way more gripes).


Yup, but I guess it's not so bad that everyone shares the LP, ne? ^__^

It's not really annoying IMO, it's just, well basically, it forces you to have a super-badass main trio, doesn't it? ^^ I think everyone doesn't have to catch up to everyone else, they might aswell be like, only half as strong, just for back up whenever the event that your main party gets ownd by some monsters, which is highly unlikely if they've been boosted up properly. =)


*Spoiler*: _For Chammy_ 



Uhm, if it's not rude to ask, whereabouts are you on the game already? ^^ Having a little info about your gamesave wouldn't be so bad too  Minor stuffs like Levels, Weapons equipped etc. ^^


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2006)

RIGHT, if three is the most you can ever use in battle...and they don't have unique abilities......just focus on three.....that will stick around right?





> Yup, but I guess it's not so bad that everyone shares the LP, ne? ^__^


 Sounds good....


----------



## Mojim (Oct 15, 2006)

Kaki said:
			
		

> Yes, you can call me kaki. I'm progressing the story atm..... Also did 2 hunts and Have on charachter at lv.5.
> About 6 hours in without the time I lost after die and not saving.....


Oh ok that's cool ^^.
I see,you're on the same progress as me 
That must be sucks to die >_>



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Eek, really? :/ My opinion about teleport stones are *"They're there for you to make your characters weak."  *You don't necessarily have to steal loot, just have a high chain, kill the monsters around and they're 80% chance that they'll drop the item for you. =) Easier, right? ^__^


I didn't realize about that though.Then i better sell it,make more extra money.
Yeah i know about the chain.If you continue to kill the same enemies (or same species),chances for you to get dropped items are high.It's just that i'm having a habbit to kill everything on the screen,but i will stay away from those that i'm not strong enough to defeat it yet.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> This might spoil you a little, but yes, during the palace you'll get 2 more additional characters excluding Vaan, and you'll learn more about the Gambits (which Penelo already taught you a little of), which means it's now time for the more "advanced" lessons. =3


Ah more characters after this.Can't wait to have them ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> For the clan ranks, you can either complete the missions appointed to you (pretty obvious) =P and I also notice that meeting and beating new monsters on the way will get the points up too. I guess those are the 2 main factors for the increase. ^-^ You'll see what I mean when you get on with the game =)


Yup,that's what Cham said it before.During and along the missions your clan points will also went up ^_^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 15, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> RIGHT, if three is the most you can ever use in battle...and they don't have unique abilities......just focus on three.....that will stick around right?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good....


Uhm, except they DO have unique abilities =P Each character you get, will have a total of 3 "Mist Quickenings" (the traditional name would be the Limit Breaks ) and the characters won't have the same ones, meaning this would be each of your characters' "unique ability" -- only a certain character could only learn certain moves that will be called their specials. 





They'll help you quite alot, so try to get them as soon as you can. =3 On your License Board, try to find a box that says "Quickening", normally they'd be found in the corners of the grid, and each box would only cost 50 LP. One more thing, these boxes are REALLY far away from each other, and it's really like that to travel from one box to another, you're gonna have to activate the most powerful magics/weapons to get to them. -__-





There's a little apparent "flaw" on the License Board though, and I think Square-Enix would want us to take advantage of it <3 I'll point it out to you, just incase you wouldn't notice it. =) Okay, here goes. There's a total of 18 Quickening boxes around the Board, which would be exactly 3 Quickening boxes for each main character you get. If you look REALLY closely though, 9 of these boxes are REALLY, REALLY close to each other and REALLY, REALLY close to where the starting point of your characters is. If you give these 9 boxes to your "main" party or the party you would like to use alot, it would mean that they would get their most powerful moves near the beginning of the game, which puts you in an advantage! <3





Eventhough they're really close to each other, it doesn't mean that they will be easy to get. They will just be easier to get than the ones that are far away from each other. But don't worry, all these efforts won't go to waste. Now comes the really cool bit. ^__^ This is my personal experience early on in the game, which means that my characters would've been weaker than what I already am atm, but, I was fighting a boss, I "chained" my main party's Mist Quickenings (I used the word "chained", I'll let you figure that one out on your own, since it'll be major spoilage for you and probably for most people here ^^), and when the Quickening finished, I dealt *25,000 HP* on the boss, and it was basically pure pwnage and overkill for me, and I was so happy.  You have to remember this was early on in the game too, so imagine if you were at full level (Lvl. 100 or Lvl. 99 or whatever it may be), and use the Quickenings you have, imagine what the damage would be then! ^__^



			
				azim86 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize about that though.Then i better sell it,make more extra money.
> Yeah i know about the chain.If you continue to kill the same enemies (or same species),chances for you to get dropped items are high.It's just that i'm having a habbit to kill everything on the screen,but i will stay away from those that i'm not strong enough to defeat it yet.


Yesh! ^__^ Sell it! =-P If you need some just buy it, they're quite cheap anyway <3

Oh. If that's the case, then it's probably more efficient for you to steal first before killing then ^^ But yeah, keep trying to chain to increase your chain level (which I have no idea what it's all about, btw =P)


			
				azim86 said:
			
		

> Ah more characters after this.Can't wait to have them ^^.


Yeay! It'll be awesome ^^ =) Since you're in the palace quest, I think you'll be seeing quite alot of movie scenes then, which is all good anyway ^__^ So yeay for you again! 





Sorry for the long read, I'm just trying to share what I know so far ^^ Read it or not I don't really care/mind, but if you read it and totally learn nothing from it then I'm sincerely sorry for wasting your time -__-'; ............... Really!


----------



## Perverse (Oct 16, 2006)

You know what sucks? It's not out til NEXT YEAR in PAL areas! How crap is that!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2006)

> There's a total of 18 Quickening boxes around the Board, which would be exactly 3 Quickening boxes for each main character you get.


 So on each charachters grid there are 3 unique boxes on each grid? or what?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 16, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> You know what sucks? It's not out til NEXT YEAR in PAL areas! How crap is that!!


Not really, I live in PAL area and I'm enjoying the game now... O.O'; 



Kataihara said:


> So on each charachters grid there are 3 unique boxes on each grid? or what?


Oh, sorry I didn't explain that bit well ^^

No, all 18 unique boxes are on each character's grid, BUT, you could only activate 3 unique grids out of 18 for one character. Clear now? =o It depends on you which 3 unique boxes goes to which character, and no matter which unique box you choose, that particular character gets the same abilities anyway. =) But you also have to remember that each character has a different set of special abilities..

Just post here if you need more info. ^__^


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok, so each charachter has three and there are 6 charachters?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 16, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Ok, so each charachter has three and there are 6 charachters?


Yes. =) *blah stupid 10 character limit blah blah* >__< 

Yes, that's pretty much it. 6 characters, 3 Limits, 18 different Limit Breaks. <3 Plus alot of the occasional useless, stupid guests that just get in the way. >__>


----------



## geG (Oct 16, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Thats because DoC is a peice of shit.



I have to know, am I the only one who liked DOC? I mean, I know the game isn't _great_ but I still had fun playing it.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 16, 2006)

No you're not the only one.  I disliked the game myself, but I know people on the forums who liked it.  Mostly since vincent was a main factor of the game though 

As for the unique skills.  What do they do?  I'm afraid, I don't know which skills to put on who.  I gave the main guy the red spiral skill if I'm not mistaken, and then I used it.  All I know is that there was a timer, and I didn't know what the hell to do during that time, and then I wasted all of my mp :S


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 16, 2006)

That is something that has been mind buggling. How the hell is someone who are suppose to hate any first person or third person shooter game actually enjoy piece of shit DOC?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2006)

^Easy, fans like it  But seriously i hated DOC, enjoyed it since i borrowed it from a friend, hated it if i bought it.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2006)

I follow fran's booty with my cam.....she's the leader.....

And if you are at the beging before the first boss buy ALL the black magic....
the first boss is fire and all I had bought was fire.......urrr


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 16, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> I follow fran's booty with my cam.....she's the leader.....
> 
> And if you are at the beging before the first boss buy ALL the black magic....
> the first boss is fire and all I had bought was fire.......urrr



.  You too?  I bought fire and a few cure spells...actually one since there was only one cure spell.  I didn't even buy poisona and stuff .  It wasn't that hard though.  The only annoying thing about it was that special trump card move it had.  That was really annoying.  Right now I finished the desert and am in the next dungeon.  I'm being vague on purpose since spoilers don't always keep people from clicking


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2006)

You mean the one with spiders thats where I am....



> The only annoying thing about it was that special trump card move it had. That was really annoying.


 Yeah He had like 2 strong moves....
but if you want to talk about trump card moves....
That fucking blooming cactus had a mear oz of health left and sprung a 1000 damage attack killing me....
Later, much later,  I got revenge....very much.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 16, 2006)

Geg said:


> I have to know, am I the only one who liked DOC? I mean, I know the game isn't _great_ but I still had fun playing it.



The game is alright. I went ahead and played the Hard Mode at the start because I heard from Gamespot that the game can be beat in 9 hours, but I quit playing it because it was freakin hard, but my friend comes over and plays it and I watch him play it.  He is at the final boss, so I enjoy watching it, but I don't like the gameplay as much.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 16, 2006)

Cham said:
			
		

> As for the unique skills. What do they do? I'm afraid, I don't know which skills to put on who. I gave the main guy the red spiral skill if I'm not mistaken, and then I used it. All I know is that there was a timer, and I didn't know what the hell to do during that time, and then I wasted all of my mp


Cham i'm having the same problem as you also .I gave the Red Spiral to Vaan,but i don't how to use it.The screen did say to press the R2,button i dunno how to work with it.It only do 250+ damage.wtf!! @_@


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2006)

You don't do anything.....it is automatic....

but I do like the combat system...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 16, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> As for the unique skills.  What do they do?  I'm afraid, I don't know which skills to put on who.  I gave the main guy the red spiral skill if I'm not mistaken, and then I used it.  All I know is that there was a timer, and I didn't know what the hell to do during that time, and then I wasted all of my mp :S


"What do they do?" =-? They're pretty much the special moves of the game, that's all =P And yeah, the moves are pretty much determined, all you have to decide on is which box to activate it on. =) Also, notice how it boosts your MP, even by just a little, nice huh ^__^

Uhm, I really don't want to go into details, since that really takes the fun out of it >__< I'll give you 3 hints though, ne? ^^ Okay first of all, IMO, just having one quickening is pretty much useless, really. It's nothing on it's own. Which brings me to my next point, Chammy, please have Vaan learn his 2nd Limit, "White Whorl", please? =) Soon as you get it, save your progress. Then find a monster to practice on, try to be as near as the save point as you can. When you've found a monster, just use the special on him. During the special, I'd like you to try to notice as much things as you can. You *should* see some buttons on the screen, and I'd like you to try them out. One by one, since you'd probably screw up your first times if you need to look for where these buttons are, and you only have a limited time at hand. (I know I did =P) Soon as you finish, run back to the save point to replenish your MP, since your specials will drain it.

Go out again and look for another monster, and repeat the steps above. After a couple of tries you should really get the hang of it. =) I tried not to say as much so I wouldn't spoil you much ^^

Anyway, my final point. Get as much of the quickenings unlocked. The more, the merrier! If you have a party already, try to get 2 quickenings unlocked for each character. Then keep repeating the steps above. <3 It's really more effective that way, and you'll learn how to perfect it quicker. =P I have a little equation for you, and this is the main thing about the specials:

More specials unlocked = More MP added for you <3
MP is needed to use the specials,
so therefore, more MP = more times you could use a special ^__^

To perfect the specials, I'll tell you a phrase and you need to crack it, since I don't really want to spoil the game for you. So, here goes:

"For maximum damage, you need to CHAIN IT!" 


ExoSkel said:


> That is something that has been mind buggling. How the hell is someone who are suppose to hate any first person or third person shooter game actually enjoy piece of shit DOC?


I'm pretty sure that die-hard VV fans would love to play it. =P Not for the gameplay, probably not for the story. Just for the sole reason that you play as VV. =3


Kataihara said:


> I follow fran's booty with my cam.....she's the leader.....
> 
> And if you are at the beging before the first boss buy ALL the black magic....
> the first boss is fire and all I had bought was fire.......urrr


Lol, funny ^__^


Kataihara said:


> That fucking blooming cactus had a mear oz of health left and sprung a 1000 damage attack killing me....
> Later, much later,  I got revenge....very much.


Much fun =P The cactoid pwnd you ^^ Oh wait, that "1000 Needles" move affects everyone in your party? =-? Sorry, I wouldn't really know, I try to use just 1 character as much as possible when I'm fighting -- as a challenge. >__<

And yeay that you beat it <3 Hope you enjoyed your reward =)





azim, read the top ^^ I just saw your post while making mine ^__^ Yeah, any questions and I'll try to answer it for you =)


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 16, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> "What do they do?" =-? They're pretty much the special moves of the game, that's all =P And yeah, the moves are pretty much determined, all you have to decide on is which box to activate it on. =) Also, notice how it boosts your MP, even by just a little, nice huh ^__^
> 
> Uhm, I really don't want to go into details, since that really takes the fun out of it >__< I'll give you 3 hints though, ne? ^^ Okay first of all, IMO, just having one quickening is pretty much useless, really. It's nothing on it's own. Which brings me to my next point, Chammy, please have Vaan learn his 2nd Limit, "White Whorl", please? =) Soon as you get it, save your progress. Then find a monster to practice on, try to be as near as the save point as you can. When you've found a monster, just use the special on him. During the special, I'd like you to try to notice as much things as you can. You *should* see some buttons on the screen, and I'd like you to try them out. One by one, since you'd probably screw up your first times if you need to look for where these buttons are, and you only have a limited time at hand. (I know I did =P) Soon as you finish, run back to the save point to replenish your MP, since your specials will drain it.
> 
> ...



That was actually really clear and concise and you didn't spoil it at all.  I'm definitely gonna try it tomorrow.  I'm close to a save point, but I don't know how reliable it is since it's right in front of a castle.  I think you know what place I'm talking about.  It's after the desert.  Anyway, I'm right next to his right whorl skill on the grid.  I just didn't open it up yet because I wanted to make sure I was supposed to do it or give it to someone else.  Thanks for confirming it, I'll open it up when I load the game again tomorrow and get some skills for other characters as well, since if I play games again tonight, I'll mostlikely play esp or something .  

But again, you explained it really well, and thanks again.  I'll have it down within about 15 or so minutes=3


----------



## Mojim (Oct 16, 2006)

@yondaime: So i don't need to press anything? Is that it? Kaki said i don't have to do anything,is that true? because it's automatic? 

Um...i'm right now at Bujherba,i only have one quickening.So,is it good at this point of the game.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I was just one charachter....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 17, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> That was actually really clear and concise and you didn't spoil it at all.  I'm definitely gonna try it tomorrow.  I'm close to a save point, but I don't know how reliable it is since it's right in front of a castle.  I think you know what place I'm talking about.  It's after the desert.  Anyway, I'm right next to his right whorl skill on the grid.  I just didn't open it up yet because I wanted to make sure I was supposed to do it or give it to someone else.  Thanks for confirming it, I'll open it up when I load the game again tomorrow and get some skills for other characters as well, since if I play games again tonight, I'll mostlikely play esp or something .
> 
> But again, you explained it really well, and thanks again.  I'll have it down within about 15 or so minutes=3


*Whistles* Wow, really!? ^__^ I explained it really well?? <3 Hehe, I'm so pleased =3 Thank you! I really thought I was blabbing on without making any sense at all when I was writing the post =D

Cheh, glad I helped. Let me know how it goes, yeah? ^^


azim86 said:


> @yondaime: So i don't need to press anything? Is that it? Kaki said i don't have to do anything,is that true? because it's automatic?
> 
> Um...i'm right now at Bujherba,i only have one quickening.So,is it good at this point of the game.


Okay for your first question, well, I don't want to answer..  It's really borderline and will really ruin and spoil it for you if I answer.. Arg.. How do I explain this.. >__<

For the moment, if you only have 1 Quickening, then I guess, yeah, you don't have to press anything.. =/

Follow my message for Chammy on post #120 first though, I'm sure you'll get what I mean if you try it out for yourself. Plus, it's more fun figuring it out than me telling you how it works, right? 

So, learn one more quickening, infact, learn as much quickenings as you can, the more the better, then follow the "practice" I posted. If you get the whole thing down, then awesome <3 If not and you done what I told you to, I'll help a little then. Mm'kay? =o





For your last question, well, you're in that place, I guess you're about to go to the mines.. with one quickening on under your command -- that's awesome, really. =) But hey, it could always be better, right? ^^ So, get more quickenings learned! =D


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2006)

I did inferno on a small cactus and I feel good....


----------



## Mojim (Oct 17, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Okay for your first question, well, I don't want to answer..  It's really borderline and will really ruin and spoil it for you if I answer.. Arg.. How do I explain this.. >__<


It's ok Yondi,i finally know how to do this special moves  All thanks to you 
These special moves are exelent,they deal lots of damage ^_^.

Oh btw,now i have learned 6 Quickenings .It's fun to have these things.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Follow my message for Chammy on post #120 first though, I'm sure you'll get what I mean if you try it out for yourself. Plus, it's more fun figuring it out than me telling you how it works, right?


Yup, i followed your advice and it worked ~yay~ ^^
I agree with the last part.Next time i'll try to ask something else,ok.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> For your last question, well, you're in that place, I guess you're about to go to the mines.. with one quickening on under your command -- that's awesome, really. =) But hey, it could always be better, right? ^^ So, get more quickenings learned! =D


I did like you asked to learn more quickenings,and i happy i did.Now things are a lot easier with me,i hope.
After i cleared the mines,now my level for my characters are 19 and 20 ^^.Each one of them has learned Quickenings.



			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> I did inferno on a small cactus and I feel good....


Ah,that Cactuar is one tough oppenent.I having problems to defeat that bastard in the first place as well.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 17, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> I did inferno on a small cactus and I feel good....


Yes, you must be very proud. 


azim86 said:


> It's ok Yondi,i finally know how to do this special moves  All thanks to you
> These special moves are exelent,they deal lots of damage ^_^.


Yeay, awesome! ^__^ Yesh, the quickenings are pretty cool, for a last resort or not. =) 


azim86 said:


> Oh btw,now i have learned 6 Quickenings .It's fun to have these things.


Wow, awesome, again ^^ On your last post you only had 1 quickening unlocked, now you have 6! <3 Really cool. =3


azim86 said:


> Yup, i followed your advice and it worked ~yay~ ^^
> I agree with the last part.Next time i'll try to ask something else,ok.


See? ^^ I told you so =P If you have anymore questions, regarding about quickenings or something else, I'll try to answer if I can =D


azim86 said:


> I did like you asked to learn more quickenings,and i happy i did.Now things are a lot easier with me,i hope.
> After i cleared the mines,now my level for my characters are 19 and 20 ^^.Each one of them has learned Quickenings.


Hehe, yeah, things got easier for me, so it should help you aswell. =)

Oooh, in the 20's already, awesome ^__^ You level up pretty quickly <3

=o How much can you chain? ^^ And what's your maximum damage done using quickenings so far? =o


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

I...want...this...game


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I was working with the mist specials today.  It really wasn't as complicated as I thought with Yondaime's instructions.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2006)

lol yeeah

*PROTIP: To defeat the opponent attack it untill it dies.*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> lol yeeah
> 
> *PROTIP: To defeat the opponent attack it untill it dies.*



 be quiet 
I would think that applies for anything that involves fighting, though um it may vary since there may be undead monsters which may have to be approached with life/cure magic....though I guess that makes it attacking subjectively then.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 17, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> =o How much can you chain? ^^ And what's your maximum damage done using quickenings so far? =o


5 chains ^_^.The highest damage so far is 10500+.I did this to Rocktoise turtle (freaking huge turtle),the hunt mission.



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> I...want...this...game


Then go and get it!!  

I'm getting addicted to this game already,it's really fun ^_^


----------



## ZE (Oct 17, 2006)

I have 10 hours of game play now, and I think it?s really hard to level up your characters compared with the others FF?s. My friend is almost in the end and he told me most of his characters are only at the level 34. 
And Vahn is a little pussy.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 17, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Well I was working with the mist specials today.  It really wasn't as complicated as I thought with Yondaime's instructions.


Bleh, I knew it was easier than that  But I was trying NOT to tell you exactly how it worked ^^

Okay, since you know how to work it, let's do a simpler version ^__^

1) Start the chain by having one member of the party to do a quickening
2) To keep the chain going, press the buttons that represents that character's special
3) Repeat
4) If a button doesn't appear, press shuffle until another button appears, and do step 2 ^^
5) Keep going until you run out of time/Magick Power <3
6) Pray that the dead/near dead monster goes to heaven safely =P


azim86 said:


> 5 chains ^_^.The highest damage so far is 10500+.I did this to Rocktoise turtle (freaking huge turtle),the hunt mission.
> Awesome ^^ My quickenings doesn't go lower than that, and does 17-20k at best, so far <3
> 
> I'm getting addicted to this game already,it's really fun ^_^


Awesome ^^ My quickenings doesn't go lower than that, and does 17-20k at best, so far <3

Hell yeah, it's an awesome game as soon as you get past the first bits =) Specially when you have gambits, abilities, and kickass weapons later in the game <3


ZE said:


> I have 10 hours of game play now, and I think it?s really hard to level up your characters compared with the others FF?s. My friend is almost in the end and he told me most of his characters are only at the level 34.
> And Vahn is a little pussy.


Leveling up is easy, but it takes time and patience. And ALOT of it actually =P

No offense, but your friend sucks? =/ Lvl 30s near the end of the game is pretty much major suckage =X Unless:

1) He's just playing for the main story, just to see how it goes, no sidequests done whatsoever (or hardly), thus making his game save NOT 100% completed, which sucks for an FF game -__-
2) He's doing some sort of challenge (by the sound of this, he could be trying to finish the game while keeping a low of a level as he can)

No he's not!  Vaan is vaan-tastic!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you far in the story? I want to know if characthers swich out alot after the first feast to dungeon thing.....
I was considering if I could just pick three(got any ideas?) I'd say Van, Fran, Ashe/peleno/theif dude....
and just level them up.....


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

azim86 said:


> 5 chains ^_^.The highest damage so far is 10500+.I did this to Rocktoise turtle (freaking huge turtle),the hunt mission.
> 
> 
> *Then go and get it!! *
> ...



Not out yet


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2006)

Its been out for months in japan.....and a week online.....


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't do imports on PS2, and i hate pirating = wait


----------



## Mojim (Oct 17, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Leveling up is easy, but it *takes time *and *patience*. And ALOT of it actually =P


Yup that's correct 



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> No offense, but your friend sucks? =/ Lvl 30s near the end of the game is pretty much major suckage =X Unless:
> 
> 1) He's just playing for the main story, just to see how it goes, no sidequests done whatsoever (or hardly), thus making his game save NOT 100% completed, which sucks for an FF game -__-
> 2) He's doing some sort of challenge (by the sound of this, he could be trying to finish the game while keeping a low of a level as he can)


Heck,i'm almost reach the middle story progress (i think)....his level is the same as mine >_<.Well,that's his kind of playing style.

As for me,when i played RPG games (especially FF series),i will try to complete it 100% as possible,such as side quest,optional boss and many others.These are where the real business takes part when you playing FF games.It's their speciality ^_^

Their difficulty is waayy harder than the main story level 



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Not out yet


Aww that's sucks -_-


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Are you far in the story? I want to know if characthers swich out alot after the first feast to dungeon thing.....
> I was considering if I could just pick three(got any ideas?) I'd say Van, Fran, Ashe/peleno/theif dude....
> and just level them up.....



They seem to stick with you.  The only two I've seen leaving for a while only to  come back later are Penelo and that other blond chick right now.  I'm just leveling up Van, Bsomething theif guy, and the guy with the scar on his eye.  I always forget his name.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2006)

oh dude brigade! 
I like to have hot chicks in my party.....

well thanks cham, I guess I'll work on the trio of vaan, fran, and balotharsasdfa.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 17, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Heck,i'm almost reach the middle story progress (i think)....his level is the same as mine >_<.Well,that's his kind of playing style.
> 
> As for me,when i played RPG games (especially FF series),i will try to complete it 100% as possible,such as side quest,optional boss and many others.These are where the real business takes part when you playing FF games.It's their speciality ^_^
> 
> Their difficulty is waayy harder than the main story level


Wha--!? Where the hell are you? O.o As in place-wise >__<

I thought you said you just finished in the mines -__- Did you go anywhere else after that? =o

Anyway, yeah, sidequests are the parts of the game where it really gets me serious. =) Sheesh, compared to them, the main storyline is child's play <3

I can't wait to do the sidequests for FFXII, specially the mobhunt =3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

So who's everyone fav character so far?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> oh dude brigade!
> I like to have hot chicks in my party.....
> 
> well thanks cham, I guess I'll work on the trio of vaan, fran, and balotharsasdfa.



I usually do as well, but by the time the two girls join your party, I had no use for them.  I was already using Van, Balothadfkjasdf and Scarface.  I may start using that other girl as a replacement for scarface, but not now.  Unless a better chick comes in.


Yondaime said:


> Wha--!? Where the hell are you? O.o As in place-wise >__<
> 
> I thought you said you just finished in the mines -__- Did you go anywhere else after that? =o
> 
> ...


You get to do mobhunts? .  As in getting a group of people and taking down monsters?  I gotta see this.


crazymtf said:


> So who's everyone fav character so far?



My favorite character dies in the begining of the game, so I have none unless someone cooler comes in.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Who's that *SPOILERS*!!!


----------



## Mojim (Oct 17, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Wha--!? Where the hell are you? O.o As in place-wise >__<
> 
> I thought you said you just finished in the mines -__- Did you go anywhere else after that? =o



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm right now at the King Tomb (Valley of the dead).Just beat those two wall monster,quite easy tho.




You guys only pick the best three huh ^^.I'm using all of them,take turns of course ^^ after one another.
Here's my status now:
-Vaan level 28
-The others lvl 25
-so far i have 13 Quickenings
-I've done all the mobhunt so far (7 missions,that's the only hunting mission available at this point)
-Clan rank 'Rear Guard',and i have 200000 points


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh,about the Sky Pirates Den,what is that about?
So far i have 9 titles.What is it for?




@crazymtf: Fran and Vaan for now ^^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Who's that *SPOILERS*!!!




*Spoiler*: _click at your own risk...but it's not a big risk since it happens like 10 minutes into the game anyway_ 



Van's older brother.  He's not a very epic character, but he seemed cool, and honorable, but the game doesn't really give you much of a chance to find out.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 18, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> You get to do mobhunts? .  As in getting a group of people and taking down monsters?  I gotta see this.


Yeah! =P Where are you atm? Shouldn't you be a part of the clan by now? O.o You must have missed it or something >__< Not to worry, you can start it at any time and at your own pace, anyway. =)


azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right now at the King Tomb (Valley of the dead).Just beat those two wall monster,quite easy tho.



*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, cool! <3 You should be in for a treat then, deep down inside that place ^^ I won't tell you what it is, but yeah, it's AWESOME! ^__^





azim86 said:


> You guys only pick the best three huh ^^.I'm using all of them,take turns of course ^^ after one another.
> Here's my status now:
> -Vaan level 28
> -The others lvl 25
> ...


Oh my, 13 quickenings =o I only have 9 =P I'm jealous 

Hmm, you done the ones from the Clan Hall yet? ^^ I don't mean the ones from the notice boards. There's probably only 2 at the start, but you should do them =3


azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty much nothing, they just tell you what you've done and achieved so far =)


----------



## Mojim (Oct 18, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, cool! <3 You should be in for a treat then, deep down inside that place ^^ I won't tell you what it is, but yeah, it's AWESOME! ^__^




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah i know....it's Belias.He's one of the Espher .I just got him...really cool 






			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Oh my, 13 quickenings =o I only have 9 =P I'm jealous
> 
> Hmm, you done the ones from the Clan Hall yet? ^^ I don't mean the ones from the notice boards. There's probably only 2 at the start, but you should do them =3


Nah don't be.Soon you too will get those things ^^

Yup,i've done that ^^.I've mentioned earlier on my other post....the Rocktoise turtle.I test my Quickenings on him ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much nothing, they just tell you what you've done and achieved so far =)


I see now =)

Say Yondi,where are you now in the game?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 18, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Yeah! =P Where are you atm? Shouldn't you be a part of the clan by now? O.o You must have missed it or something >__< Not to worry, you can start it at any time and at your own pace, anyway. =)


Oh so the montablanc missions are called mob hunts?  I didn't know that actually.  I just throught they were more special versions of the board hunts without a name.  Well I did one of them already (the rocktoise one), but the cluckatrice one wasn't finished yet.  Right now I'm still at the castle after the desert.  I didn't start on it yet since I got Disgaea fevor and played that instead.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 18, 2006)

@Cham: Oh so you've done the Rocktoise mission.Which one seems harder to you Cham? I think that huge turtle is quite difficult though.....and so does the cluckatrice.The mother itself alone is a threat to your party ^^


----------



## uchiha-rikky (Oct 18, 2006)

I would mod it if i could... but ill wait and buy it 59.99 its not bad


----------



## Mojim (Oct 18, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Good good <3 Who did you give it to? =o Anyway, I don't think they're a big deal =/ S-E really screwed up with the Espers, I don't like how it works, plus I prefer the Quickenings anytime ^^ <3



*Spoiler*: __ 



I gave it to Vaan.
Really Yondi? What makes you think like that? 
Now the real question.I don't know if you know how the Espers works,but does it work the same as Quickenings? I mean one character can only equip 3 Espers? Is it like that?






			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt that ^^ I don't use all my characters, so what's the point of learning it for them anyway? =P I have 4000+ untouched LP for Balthfjkasneg, Scarface and Bunnyears >__<


Oh  i see ^^.I use all my characters and right now they all the same level as Vaan,level 28.
I don't know if later in the game that makes you have to use all your characters,like make two teams for a certain task/mission.So i just do it for that purpose only.nothing more.But to me i had fun using all of them.
Wow 4000 LP's -_-.It's like you haven't touch/use them at all ^^.Give it to me!! 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Pretty much the same place as you're in now =) I don't think I'm advancing with the story for sometime now >__< BUT, I'm pretty sure that I have almost twice all your stats =P I've completed the top right of the License Board already, just activating some Magicks and some Technicks that I'm not even allowed to buy in shops yet  That way it won't be so troublesome for when I can actually buy the Magick/Technick =)


What,you think your the only one doing that? I too have purchase licenses that the item itself i don't have it in my inventory.All my characters boards are 70% completed (i think,that's just my assumption tho).Most of them on the top of the board.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Yesh, both the marks on the Notice Board and the ones Montblanc give you are called the MobHunts =) I personally think it's the best sidequest there is for FFXII, eventhough it's only the second biggest sidequest you can do <3


I now can take mission Rank 2 on the notice board at Sandsea.You know what,some of the monster in this hunting mission is really super tough -_-.I just completed the Wyvern Lord mission.
Flying enemies can be pain in the ass in this game ya know.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2006)

> Who did you give it to?


 espasdfasdf should be given to who? 
Does it matter? 

Does fran leave the party again? I like her....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 18, 2006)

azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



They suck because, well, they die easily, and they don't even get as much damage in >__<

They're pretty much useful for me as decoys =P Say you were doing some boss that's pretty strong, you could just call it and you can just run away, wait till he dies ^^ Actually that's no good either, because yes, they do kinda work like quickenings. They suck on MP like a vampire in a blood donation agency >__<  The only difference is that there's no chaining involved on this one 





azim86 said:


> Oh  i see ^^.I use all my characters and right now they all the same level as Vaan,level 28.
> I don't know if later in the game that makes you have to use all your characters,like make two teams for a certain task/mission.So i just do it for that purpose only.nothing more.But to me i had fun using all of them.
> Wow 4000 LP's -_-.It's like you haven't touch/use them at all ^^.Give it to me!!


Hmm, not bad then ^^ I myself am on Lvl 44. <3 My Vaan does 3,000 damage already -__-'; My miss Penelope () does a strong 2,000 most times, which matches Vaan in a way =) And my Ashe, well, she does a strong 1,000, which is not quite up to par with the others, but she's the most important character in the group ^^ She's the one that Revives, Curas, and pretty much cures every status ailment the party receives =P So yeah, without her, the rest are pretty much nothing =3 But doing 2,000 near enough is good while being the healer I guess =)

And yes, I haven't touched them  They're my PRRRRRECIOUS XD I'll try to activate and complete their License Board in one go later on in the game =o <3 So no, you're not having them! =O!!!


azim86 said:


> What,you think your the only one doing that? I too have purchase licenses that the item itself i don't have it in my inventory.All my characters boards are 70% completed (i think,that's just my assumption tho).Most of them on the top of the board.


I didn't say I am  I'm just saying my top half of my License Board is filled up and I've activated most that aren't even needed for the time being ^^


azim86 said:


> I now can take mission Rank 2 on the notice board at Sandsea.You know what,some of the monster in this hunting mission is really super tough -_-.I just completed the Wyvern Lord mission.
> Flying enemies can be pain in the ass in this game ya know.


=o Awesome <3 Eh? Tough? =/ I'm on Rank V now =P Lol try to imagine how things are for me ^^ Oh yeah, you might or might not notice the difference about the monsters when you get to Rank III >__< I did =/ Damn I got taken by suprise ^^

For flying enemies, well, the fastest way to kill them is using Magicks. =3 I have yet to find out the best way to kill them ^^





Anyway.. where exactly are you now then? =o


Kataihara said:


> espasdfasdf should be given to who?
> Does it matter?
> 
> Does fran leave the party again? I like her....


You spelled it wrong, it's espaskdnsklf! XD 

And yes, it does matter, but I can't tell you why =P You have to catch up with me and azim to find out =3 Until then it's just me and azim's thing XD

Well, they haven't separated so far.. So I guess I doubt it =)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't play it because I have the slim PS2 with no mods, boot disks, or anything else.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 19, 2006)

That is a BS2!!



> You have to catch up with me and azim to find out =3 Until then it's just me and azim's thing XD


 So the game will expain the differences in who you give it to? I am wondering a preemptive stratagy....


----------



## Mojim (Oct 19, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol...they suck to you Yondi ^^.
Heh,Belias is the first Espers...wait until you get the stongest Esper in the game.I bet it will be one hella strong summon ^^.There's going to be more strong Espers later in the game i think,be patience and wait.Give another chance in the summoning.I bet they will come in handy later in the game...especially when we're going to fight super boss or enemies

Yup there's no chaining in summoning,too bad tho.Yea i agree with MP,they suck all of it -_-.
Say Yondi,do you know how many Espers in the game? and how many you got so far?






			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Hmm, not bad then ^^ I myself am on Lvl 44. <3 My Vaan does 3,000 damage already -__-'; My miss Penelope () does a strong 2,000 most times, which matches Vaan in a way =) And my Ashe, well, she does a strong 1,000, which is not quite up to par with the others, but she's the most important character in the group ^^ She's the one that Revives, Curas, and pretty much cures every status ailment the party receives =P So yeah, without her, the rest are pretty much nothing =3 But doing 2,000 near enough is good while being the healer I guess =)


Woah level 44!! :amazed.My characters are all on the same level,that is 33 ^^.
Hmm....my higest attack so far is around 1500+,Vaan,Balthier and Basch did that damage.3000 hit,so high and strong Yondi ^-^ (darn you!).
So you make Ashe as healer eh,as for me anyone can be a healer =).



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> And yes, I haven't touched them  They're my PRRRRRECIOUS XD I'll try to activate and complete their License Board in one go later on in the game =o <3 So no, you're not having them! =O!!!


Aww too bad i can't have it....so many LP's .
But i don't think i have to worry about LP,i have enough already ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> I didn't say I am  I'm just saying my top half of my License Board is filled up and I've activated most that aren't even needed for the time being ^^


Yeah i know that,i myself did the same as you also.All my characters top board are almost complete.Just waiting for equipments part to be activated ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> =o Awesome <3 Eh? Tough? =/ I'm on Rank V now =P Lol try to imagine how things are for me ^^ Oh yeah, you might or might not notice the difference about the monsters when you get to Rank III >__< I did =/ Damn I got taken by suprise ^^


I still haven't fight with the Rank V monster.Now i'm on Rank III monster.Btw Yondi,what do you mean by the differences?



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> For flying enemies, well, the fastest way to kill them is using Magicks. =3 I have yet to find out the best way to kill them ^^


Flying enemies can be annoying as hell in this game! I right now only have those crappy spells......i want all those "Ga's" spells (etc: Waterga,Firaga ,Thundaga).

But now i find it easy,because there is other way to damage flying enemies...like Technicks? Yup i use those a lot when i fight flying monster boss ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Anyway.. where exactly are you now then? =o



*Spoiler*: _Major spoiler if you haven't got far in the game!!_ 



Now i'm my way too Garif.Just after Judge Ghis die and the destruction on the 8th fleet division.What a waste of airships....Leviathan and Shiva got destroyed in the blink of an eye .I was so shocked to see the movie scene....it's damn awesome .So beautiful


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 19, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't play it because I have the slim PS2 with no mods, boot disks, or anything else.


Aww, then I can't be much of a help then =/ I thought you just had problems d/l'ing the files =o I could've helped you out then =)


Kataihara said:


> So the game will expain the differences in who you give it to? I am wondering a preemptive stratagy....


The game kinda explains it, but it's pretty self explanatory why it's important who to give it to, and you'll find out why when you get there. =)


azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Meh, I'm pretty sure we'll be getting some stronger ones later in the game =)

Err yeah, I heard there are 13 Espers in total, you can see in your status that there are 12 "???" Blocks, representing the 12 Espers, but apparently there is a SECRET, SECRET, SECRET 13th Esper =P And btw, you don't get the first 12 through the story, only some of them, and the others are optional and you need to find them ^^ Which brings me to my next topic, look at the bottom spoiler of this post later on vv. =P






azim86 said:


> Woah level 44!! :amazed.My characters are all on the same level,that is 33 ^^.
> Hmm....my higest attack so far is around 1500+,Vaan,Balthier and Basch did that damage.3000 hit,so high and strong Yondi ^-^ (darn you!).
> So you make Ashe as healer eh,as for me anyone can be a healer =).


Bleh, it's nothing much =P 33 is pretty awesome anyways, I'm kinda scared that you're catching up ^^

Yeah, I set Ashe up as the current healer, only 'cause she's got the most MP out of all of the 3 so far ^^

I set up my Gambits like that, so Vaan and Penelope  can concentrate on attacking =)



azim86 said:


> Aww too bad i can't have it....so many LP's .
> But i don't think i have to worry about LP,i have enough already ^^.


Yesh, they are my precious and they are mine =p <3

Anyway, they've gone up again, about 4,500 LP each for Balthkuadfnfanf, Scarface and Bunnyears =P So that's, what, 13,500 LP waiting to be used <3



azim86 said:


> Yeah i know that,i myself did the same as you also.All my characters top board are almost complete.Just waiting for equipments part to be activated ^^.


Awesome <3 Err, me too, my bottom half of the License Board is kinda empty ^^ I've only activated what I've used and what I'm currently using so far =P



azim86 said:


> I still haven't fight with the Rank V monster.Now i'm on Rank III monster.Btw Yondi,what do you mean by the differences?


It'll be pretty soon for you I guess ^^ I also meant the difference in strength =o You'll see what I mean when you fight them ^^



azim86 said:


> Flying enemies can be annoying as hell in this game! I right now only have those crappy spells......i want all those "Ga's" spells (etc: Waterga,Firaga ,Thundaga).
> 
> But now i find it easy,because there is other way to damage flying enemies...like Technicks? Yup i use those a lot when i fight flying monster boss ^^.


Eeeh, I don't care about magic much.. =P Well, offensive Magicks anyway =P Curative Magicks are very precious to me though, 'cause I HATE touching items. =)



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Major spoiler if you haven't got far in the game!!_
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm my way too Garif.Just after Judge Ghis die and the destruction on the 8th fleet division.What a waste of airships....Leviathan and Shiva got destroyed in the blink of an eye .I was so shocked to see the movie scene....it's damn awesome .So beautiful



*Spoiler*: _=O_ 



Yes. You are now in the same place as I am. ^^ Lol, Vossler was pretty disappointing. -__- He could've left his awesome Sword just before they exploded  =P The movie though, OMG that scene of Penelope and Ashe on the screen was AWESOME!  OMG I love Penelope so much <3 XD She was sooo cute in that scene I made a separate file so I can see it again and again and again =3





*Spoiler*: _This is for azim's eyes only =P Click if you want major spoilage ^^_ 



Okay since you're on your way to Jahara, I'll tell you a little secret =)

On the Ozmone Plain, there is a way that leads you to a secret, totally optional Esper! ^^ Anyway, press select every now and again, check the top left of the screen, and check if you're in "Ozmone Plain\The Switchback". It should be the field which is exactly North to your original destination. Anyway, when you're there, check the middle of the map, and you should see that there is a way that leads down to some cave! =O! Well, down there, your 2nd Esper waits for you! <3 Uhm, when you get in, try to keep going North as you can, while beating the enemies on the way. The Esper waits in the 3rd area to the North. The next step is pretty much easy, beat him and he's yours. <3 Have fun! =)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 19, 2006)

Who is Penelope?


----------



## Mojim (Oct 19, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh,13 Espers in total!.So only one character can have the special one eh.Yay optional Espers and more optional quest...me like quest .This is soo interesting ^^






			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Bleh, it's nothing much =P 33 is pretty awesome anyways, I'm kinda scared that you're catching up ^^


Huhuhu....lol 



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yeah, I set Ashe up as the current healer, only 'cause she's got the most MP out of all of the 3 so far ^^


I see ^_^.Her magic is also strong in the bunch.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> I set up my Gambits like that, so Vaan and Penelope can concentrate on attacking =)


Gambit rules!! Makes my life easier when i'm playing this game ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yesh, they are my precious and they are mine =p <3


Nooosh!!! Too bad for me tho 



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Anyway, they've gone up again, about 4,500 LP each for Balthkuadfnfanf, Scarface and Bunnyears =P So that's, what, 13,500 LP waiting to be used <3


LP..LP...LP's,so many 



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> It'll be pretty soon for you I guess ^^ I also meant the difference in strength =o You'll see what I mean when you fight them ^^


Heck even Rank III is fucking tough.....well i dunno what to say about Rank V.Gotta go see it for myself then.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Eeeh, I don't care about magic much.. =P Well, offensive Magicks anyway =P Curative Magicks are very precious to me though, 'cause I HATE touching items. =)


Yeah i also HATE touching items..but if the condition is getting worse,then i have to use it..ah what a waste 



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _=O_
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You are now in the same place as I am. ^^ Lol, Vossler was pretty disappointing. -__- He could've left his awesome Sword just before they exploded  =P The movie though, OMG that scene of Penelope and Ashe on the screen was AWESOME!  OMG I love Penelope so much <3 XD She was sooo cute in that scene I made a separate file so I can see it again and again and again =3



*Spoiler*: _Again,major spoiler_ 



Vossler,damn that traitor!! Yea,his sword is big and looks powerful.He should give it to us back then.
You love Penelo that much huh,Yondi? Yea no doubt that she is kawaii!! Ashe to me is elegent.....but Fran rule both of them.The scence where she went berserk,is made of win!! \^0^/.I LOVE FRAN!!!!!!!!!!






			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _This is for azim's eyes only =P Click if you want major spoilage ^^_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _More spoiler!!_ 



Oooo a secret ^^

Nani!!! there's an optional Espers on Ozmone plain!!
But Yondi,isn't that cave crawling with tough enemies? I dunno if i can get through in that cave tho.Oh well,more powering up for my characters after this ^^.

Thanks so much Yondi for this secret,appreciate it A LOT!!
Please let mo know if there's more secret in this game that you know ok.I also will be looking for more secrets later for us to be share together.






			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> Who is Penelope?


It's Penelo.That's Yondaime fav gal ^_~


----------



## tanukibeast (Oct 19, 2006)

kind of an off question but how fast do you gain LP? I don't have the game yet, waiting for the official release


----------



## Shizor (Oct 19, 2006)

I got my November Issue of OPM (Official Playstaion Magazine) today, and flipped straight towards the FFXII review.

It got a 10/10 (naturally), and was said to be the best FF on the playstation (That's what the article said, I assume he means PS1 and 2).

That's HUGE praise. My expectations went up, if possible.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 19, 2006)

Aw shit....

I have an issue getting the mist quickenings. 
I have 
1 on vaan
2 on baalthier
2 on fran 
3 on basch

Now, if I try to give the 3ed one to baalthier or fran it will wipe all of the other quickenings off the grid......and Baalthier, fran and Vaan are competing for on quickening slot....

Please help me!! what could I do....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 20, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Who is Penelope?


OMGZ she's liek, ze awesomestest character, EVAAAR ^__^
(You see how I'm stressing and showing my love for her with wrong/crazy spellings =P)


azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,13 Espers in total!.So only one character can have the special one eh.Yay optional Espers and more optional quest...me like quest .This is soo interesting ^^



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lmao, I wouldn't get my hopes too high up ^^ But maybe that's just me, 'cause I don't like how they work on this game >__< I prefer Gambits anytime <3






azim86 said:


> Huhuhu....lol


Okay, did some leveling up, we're now all Lvl 47! Moeahaha! ^^



azim86 said:


> I see ^_^.Her magic is also strong in the bunch.


Hehe yeah ^^ But now, Ashe isn't the healer in my party anymore =) It's now Miss Penelope!  I swapped her's and Ashe's job, since the healer role reflects Penelope's personality! =P I just noticed that today haha >__< She should be the healer since she is caring and kind, so who better to aid the party than the sweet, caring and sexy Penelope? 



azim86 said:


> Gambit rules!! Makes my life easier when i'm playing this game ^^


HELL YEAH! XD Speaking of Gambits, how's your setup for them? I mean, if you only wanna share =3 I'm just curious how other people set their characters up ^^



azim86 said:


> Nooosh!!! Too bad for me tho
> 
> 
> LP..LP...LP's,so many


Meh, I'd give some if sharing was allowed ^^ Only some though, I need the rest for the future =P

Anyway, I got bad news for you ^^ Been doing some killing spree again, Balfjkfebgd, Scarface and Bunnyears are up about 5,100 LP each now ^__^ *evil laugh* =D



azim86 said:


> Heck even Rank III is fucking tough.....well i dunno what to say about Rank V.Gotta go see it for myself then.


Hmm, I can't quite remember the Rank III ones.. remind me? =? For my Rank V, well, at first there were 3 or 4 to start with, and now there's only 1 left >__< Rank V, how do I describe it >__< It's VERY tough, it's not that hard though, I guess you could call it challenging >__< I die about 2 times for each mark =/ I hope that made some sense. =P



azim86 said:


> Yeah i also HATE touching items..but if the condition is getting worse,then i have to use it..ah what a waste


OMG, you and me both <3 When I touch my items I go like, "NOOOOO! WHY GOD, WHY MUST I USE MY ITEMS!!" =P It's worse for me though, since I said to myself long ago when I started playing RPGs like FF, "Using your items means you are weak." -__-



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Again,major spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _SPOILAAARS_ 



Yeah, shame isn't it, his costume and weapon were kinda cool =)

Did you even have to ask that? =3 Miss Penelope is the awesomest, most badass kawaii character so far! <333 And probably the whole game too! ^__^

Ashe. -__- Ashe is evil. >__< Have you noticed that so far all she's done is shut out Vaan's opinions. =P If you still have some of the scenes when you meet her, or they talk to each other, once Vaan starts talking she goes "Shut up!" or "Don't interfere!" and Vaan goes "=o OMG okay T__T *cries*" =D

Fran. Well, she's the best all-rounder I guess. She's sexy, intelligent, approachable but once you get her annoyed then she goes crazy <3 I mean that's pretty much the whole package. <3 Sometimes I wonder why I didn't have Fran on the team and have an all-girl party -__- But, there was a reason. First, I couldn't take Vaan off the party, since he's like the main character of the game. So Fran couldn't replace him. You might wonder: "Well, you don't seem to like Ashe so much, like you've said above. ^^ Why don't you take her off and put Fran there then? =o" well, in a trio, I believe that there should always be a mean one to the team, which Ashe exactly represents. =P I couldn't be running in fields while killing enemies with 3 goody-goodies on my team! XD There always has to be a bad one =P

And the final reason, doesn't matter as much, but, if you see Fran, you expect that idiot comedian Balthknlfsafn with her ^^ I mean, they've been working together for a long time, I don't see why they should separate now XD If people went to talk to Fran, their conversation would go like:

Random Guy: Hey Fran, how's it going? =)
Fran: Oh it's you. Hey, there. I've been well, fighting some enemies as usual, doing the normal Sky Pirate stuff.
Random Guy: That's nice to hear. Wha-- wait a minute, where's that comedian Balthfjankf? =o Isn't he your partner? It feels kinda weird not seeing him with you.
Fran: Yeah well, uhm, he's in the back of the Airship, sleeping. That's all he does now, sleep sleep sleep. -__- You'll never get to see him anymore since I'm now in an all-girl party with Penelope and Princess Ashe.

Lol, I'm weird like that ^^



Anyway, yeah that scene, pretty much awesome, those acrobatic moves got me all dizzy XD





azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: _More spoiler!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _ANOTHER MAJOR SPOILAGE FOR AZIM'S EYES ONLY_ 



Yes, there's a secret Esper hiding in the cave =P

Err, well yeah, there ARE strong monsters around and about, but the point is you go "BOO!!" and scare them, and you get alot of EXP =P Hmm, if you don't want to fight those, I guess you could go another way.

I found out another way to get to the cave. At first, near the beginning of the game, I tried to steer clear of Dalmasca Westersand. Whenever there's a sandstorm I can't see anything on the screen which scared me so I didn't go exploring XD That and the fact that since it was the beginning of the game I was weak, and who knows what was out there in the storm that would kill me. So I had to no other choice but to level up if I wanted to explore the Westersand. A couple of days later, I got stronger, I felt like I'm strong enough to conquer the Westersand, sandstorm or not =)

Anyway, I managed to explore the Westersand, and found that there is a way to get to that cave from the southmost area. Still, I couldn't just explore inside it unless I had a deathwish though. But I guess you could go that way instead of the Ozmone Plain, I think that'd be the easier option.

Once inside from the Westersand, just try to keep going south, and HEAD FOR THE SAVE POINT. Don't go exploring just yet. Specially when you see your Map/Radar go all fuzzy, TURN BACK unless you've saved progress. Since that area will be the Esper's hideout.

Tell me how you get on with it. =)






azim86 said:


> It's Penelo.That's Yondaime fav gal ^_~


Hell yeah. <3


tanukibeast said:


> kind of an off question but how fast do you gain LP? I don't have the game yet, waiting for the official release


Well, it varies. Most likely you will only get 1 LP for killing one monster. If you ever find one that gives 2 LP for a kill, then most likely that monster will be really hard to beat, unless you're a little powered up. I think I've found monsters that give off 3 LP, but their HP goes over 15,000. They're certainly a different league with the 2 LP monsters, plus they're kinda hard to find. >__< <-- wrong info, it wasn't 3, it was actually 2, damn. -__- I haven't seen a monster that give off 3 or more LP though, except the MobHunt monsters. You get alot for those. =P


Kataihara said:


> Aw shit....
> 
> I have an issue getting the mist quickenings.
> I have
> ...


Well, that's pretty much your mistake. =/ I told you before try to concentrate to get the quickenings for your main party first. You can worry about the others after that. =/ And I forgot to tell you this, but you should setup certain boxes only for certain characters so you don't end up having 2 or more characters fighting over 1 box. >__<

If you really need help, I guess giving the box to your strongest character then. That way, it's more beneficial for the rest when you use the quickening in battle. But that's just my way of thinking and my suggestion. It's totally upto you what you do though. ^__^

Let me know how it goes! =3


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2006)

So is it not possible to have three quickenings for more than two characthers?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 20, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> So is it not possible to have three quickenings for more than two characthers?


Yes, ofcourse it is. =) There's going to be 3 specials for each character, thus, the 18 quickening boxes on the License Board.

All I'm saying is, you should get the first 9 quickenings for your main trio. Then worry about the other 9 later, when you've got all quickenings for the main party. =3





azim, post #167, just incase you miss it. ^__^


----------



## Mojim (Oct 20, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao, I wouldn't get my hopes too high up ^^ But maybe that's just me, 'cause I don't like how they work on this game >__< I prefer Gambits anytime <3



*Spoiler*: __ 



I know.I kinda a lil' bit dissapointed with Belias right now.I mean is his HP will stay 1000+ forever? I mean can't his HP went up like our characters?

If it's like that,then i think Rank I Espers are kinda useless -_-.Yeah now i know the summoning system in this game is weird.I want it to be like the old ones just use some of our MP,not suck all of it -_-.

But i will give another chance to the Espers,when i get the stronger ones later in the game ^^.For now Belias is just a decoy for me when i'm fighting super strong enemies and bosses.

But the summoning system in this game kinda reminds me of FF VIII ^^.(ah the old days,i missed that time)






			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Okay, did some leveling up, we're now all Lvl 47! Moeahaha! ^^


Waah!!! So fast Yondi! -_-.I give up...nah am not! I will catch up with you...you hear Yondi!! (me like competition )



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Hehe yeah ^^ But now, Ashe isn't the healer in my party anymore =) It's now Miss Penelope!  I swapped her's and Ashe's job, since the healer role reflects Penelope's personality! =P I just noticed that today haha >__< She should be the healer since she is caring and kind, so who better to aid the party than the sweet, caring and sexy Penelope?


I see ^^.I'm also made Penelo a healer.She has a quite strong magic status tho.For now all the girls magic status are the stronger ones ^^.

Yeah she is sweet and a caring person ^_^.Our sweet Penelo...i mean Penelope?? @__@



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> HELL YEAH! XD Speaking of Gambits, how's your setup for them? I mean, if you only wanna share =3 I'm just curious how other people set their characters up ^^


Hhmm let see...lets just say i set up my Gambits according to my likings and they all have pretty much the same set up.
But as for Ashe and Penelo their top spot priority is as a healer and Magicks attacks ^^.

I need to find more better quality _command_.As for now my Gambits below priority 5 aren't doing their job -_-.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Meh, I'd give some if sharing was allowed ^^ Only some though, I need the rest for the future =P
> 
> Anyway, I got bad news for you ^^ Been doing some killing spree again, Balfjkfebgd, Scarface and Bunnyears are up about 5,100 LP each now ^__^ *evil laugh* =D


Like that gonna happened 

Again...so many LP's @_@..lol ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Hmm, I can't quite remember the Rank III ones.. remind me? =? For my Rank V, well, at first there were 3 or 4 to start with, and now there's only 1 left >__< Rank V, how do I describe it >__< It's VERY tough, it's not that hard though, I guess you could call it challenging >__< I die about 2 times for each mark =/ I hope that made some sense. =P


The Giant red turtle,on Giza plain...when it's raining season? That fucking turtle is tough -_-.Phew...i finally defeated it after 30 minutes of battle T_T.

Um Yondi,is it ok to fight with them? I mean they are high level monster.I'm not confident that i can defeat those monster.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> OMG, you and me both <3 When I touch my items I go like, "NOOOOO! WHY GOD, WHY MUST I USE MY ITEMS!!" =P It's worse for me though, since I said to myself long ago when I started playing RPGs like FF, "Using your items means you are weak." -__-


I know how you feel Yondi...i just can't use the important items for a pansy boss or enemies.I need to use those things on tough bosses and for emergency only.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _SPOILAAARS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



You Penelo freak!!! =)...lol ^^

Ashe aren't evil...she's a princess who not use to talk to normal people.She's from the palace.Manners to her is important.

Agreed everything on how you said about Fran .Bunny power!!!...huhuhu.I guess she and Balthier are going well with each other...as business partner,i guess?

I LOL'd on the last part..the dialogue part.Nice one Yondi ^^.Fran isn't the talkative type person...she's a serious person.I wanna hug her!!! *squishy hug* LOL ^_~

and your not wierd ^^.

Dizzy and awesome eh? Goooooooo Fran!! (what's with me with all this Fran frenzy -_-)






			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _ANOTHER MAJOR SPOILAGE FOR AZIM'S EYES ONLY_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I tried to enter from the front of the cave....but there are too many green horses/stallions enemies and they are tough...i mean really tough.I managed to get passed on the fornt part...but after that i don't wanna go any further,coz there's more of them ahead.

But one good thing about those green horses,they dropped LOTS of exp ^_^.

Ok,now my level is 35 (all of them) and i have 90% completed all their top boards (only left those acessories and high Magicks).Are these enough to face the Espers?

Yup i do know there's another way to go inside the cave,it's just that i don't remember.But since now that you mentioned it....thankies Yondi ^^.Your a big helper 
I'll try to do it later and follow your advice.

Hmm about those Westersand,is this where the place your radar will go crazy looking,at the most nothern part of that place? I mean does it look like it's broken or something? This place,you can't enter without a special item that you can get from a person in Rabanastre.
If that's it,then have you encounter with a T-Rex boss? It's name is Earth Tyrant and it's huge -_-.I dunno if this boss is optional or not.I have defeated it and now i can pass to Yoma.Beware this place is crawling with tough enemies.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to give the second quickening to Vaan...
then 3 will have 2 qucks and basch will have 3.....


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 20, 2006)

Kinda n00bish to this game (is currently level 15/16/16). What are mist knacks? =O


----------



## Athrum (Oct 20, 2006)

Mist Knacks or Quickening in the American version are the Limit breaks of the characters.
Also yes there are 13 Espers in the game one for each Zodiac sign and on that is ZODIAC lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I would try the esper on the Zerithian Cavers with a party less than lvl 50, and he is flyer, its a bitch to kill him




if you think level V Mob Hunts are though 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 just wait till you'll have to kill the S class ones, i finished the game in japanese so i dont know what number they are in the english version. Gilgamesh is a bitch to kill, and you have to fight him twice (if you dont know him he is that summon from FFVIII with a lot of arms, here he uses a lot of swords, Brotherhood, Lionheart, Buster Sword, etc.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2006)

YAY!  I Got all the charachters and all their quickenings!! hahaha....


----------



## geG (Oct 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find scans of the OPM review that gave FF12 a 10/10?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm trying to decide my main trio now.....

Probably: GIRL TEAM!
I think I will make ashe the leader.....but not sure who to give espers to..

but I also like Basch.....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hylian (Oct 20, 2006)

i cant wait for this game to come out 

for those people who have the game already, how would u compare this 
game to the other final fantasies?


----------



## Athrum (Oct 20, 2006)

For me the best one so far, it hasnt that "Doomsday" felling like the others, it is more about politics, but is really good, and i love the combat method. The cinematics are beatifull, the music is well placed, and the voices (now the american ones) are really good, doenst compare to FFX or X-2.

As for the team, i finished the japanese version with Vaan, Fran and Basch, i think i will play the american version with the same team.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 20, 2006)

Awww....people are playing it already. I feel mad left out.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 20, 2006)

Kaki said:
			
		

> YAY!  I Got all the charachters and all their quickenings!! hahaha....


Congrats Kaki .
I also got all their Quickenings....18 all of them ~yay~ 



			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide my main trio now.....
> 
> Probably: GIRL TEAM!
> I think I will make ashe the leader.....but not sure who to give espers to..
> ...


I haven't decide which trio i would make for my main team,because i use all of them ^^.Maybe i will decide later.

As for me,i gave Belias to Vaan ^^.

My Basch is the 2nd stongest character in the team,after Vaan of course .I used him alot tho.



			
				Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> for those people who have the game already, how would u compare this
> game to the other final fantasies?


To me it's the best EVER!!!!!!!!! 
The storyline is awesome...it's like you watching some kind of a movie or something .Superb...superb graphics and nice new system such as Gambits,License board and many other new things 

I having a great time playing this game so far \^0^/


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2006)

> I used him alot tho.


 Please tell me: *Why *do you use vaan alot? Thanks....

It IS fun and adictive....

I just BLASTED that tortise fuck....... did the 25,000 GIRL POWER ARC WAVE.... yay


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 20, 2006)

I heard that there are bosses that take forever to take down. Bosses with like a million HP....


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2006)

The top boss, yazmat, has about 50million.....so yes....it takes some time.....


----------



## Mojim (Oct 21, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Please tell me: *Why *do you use vaan alot? Thanks....
> 
> It IS fun and adictive....
> 
> I just BLASTED that tortise fuck....... did the 25,000 GIRL POWER ARC WAVE.... yay


Why i use Vaan alot eh..hmm let's see.His the strongest in my team,strong attack,average magick attack and my Vaan likes to dodge and block attacks from the enemies.I dunno why the others are hard to do that.

Which tortoise is this Kaki? Is it from the clan HQ or the board? and what's this 25000 power arc wave? Is that 25000 is the damage you did to the tortoise and 'arc wave' or 'ark blast'?


----------



## Reisu (Oct 21, 2006)

i envy you guys who already have the game. they could at least release the english version out here instead of waiting to translate it into other european languages


----------



## Athrum (Oct 21, 2006)

One thing that is weird is that Vaan is the suposed main character, but after you get basch and Ashe that changes, he looks kind of a secondary char now :S


----------



## Mojim (Oct 21, 2006)

Reisu said:
			
		

> i envy you guys who already have the game. they could at least release the english version out here instead of waiting to translate it into other european languages


I feel sorry for you guys that lives in Europe .Always damn late -_-



			
				X-T said:
			
		

> One thing that is weird is that Vaan is the suposed main character, but after you get basch and Ashe that changes, he looks kind of a secondary char now


Yeah i noticed that too ^^.Maybe that will change later further in the game


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 21, 2006)

Blah, I feel kinda left out in this thread >__< I was conducting some experiments on the game for 2 days and I forgot to keep updated here >__< Blah, time to catch up on the reading! And I see new people! Fun! ^^



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _LOL_ 



Lol I knew you'd have second thoughts about them ^^ hahaha =)

But yeah, they're good enough decoys for some circumstances.






azim86 said:


> Waah!!! So fast Yondi! -_-.I give up...nah am not! I will catch up with you...you hear Yondi!! (me like competition )


If you like competition, then, you and me are the same ^^ So, bring it on! =P



azim86 said:


> I see ^^.I'm also made Penelo a healer.She has a quite strong magic status tho.For now all the girls magic status are the stronger ones ^^.
> 
> Yeah she is sweet and a caring person ^_^.Our sweet Penelo...i mean Penelope?? @__@


She's sweet and caring indeed.

Wow, that last sentence is totally wrong. >__> It's not "Our sweet Penelo", it's... *MY* sweet Penelo! XD And it's Penelope, damnit! =P



azim86 said:


> Hhmm let see...lets just say i set up my Gambits according to my likings and they all have pretty much the same set up.
> But as for Ashe and Penelo their top spot priority is as a healer and Magicks attacks ^^.
> I need to find more better quality _command_.As for now my Gambits below priority 5 aren't doing their job -_-.


Meh, that doesn't help me =P It'd be nice if you told me what they were ^^




azim86 said:


> The Giant red turtle,on Giza plain...when it's raining season? That fucking turtle is tough -_-.Phew...i finally defeated it after 30 minutes of battle T_T.
> 
> Um Yondi,is it ok to fight with them? I mean they are high level monster.I'm not confident that i can defeat those monster.


Err, sorry, my memory is pretty bad, so I don't remember that one anymore >__< 30 mins, wow. I'd love a battle like that >__>

So what if they're high level? It doesn't matter. You need to take control of the situation, all the time. That's where you depend on your Gambits. And remember, everything takes time. Don't expect that you could kill anything in your way in an instant, it'll take a long time, you will most likely die at times, but after all that I'm sure victory will be yours.




azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a Penelo freak, I'd call myself a fanatic.. or a lover O_o

Lol, the dialogue wasn't that funny =P Thank you for not saying I'm not weird, I get that from alot of people all the time -__-

Lol, if you call me a Penelo freak, then I call you a Fran freak! XD



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _*whistles*_ 



Lol? No they don't drop that much >__< That's pretty few actually ^^

Anyway, I'm gonna say it again. Gambits. =) Set up a Gambit that will go greatly with the situation, and you will become victorious. <3

Okay, the Westersand. Yes, there is a place where your radar goes crazy in the North-Eastern part. It's a sidequest, it's an optional bossfight you could do. =) You have to start the quest by helping the Troubled Bangaa in the Aerodome.





X-T said:


> if you think level V Mob Hunts are though
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, finally! I find a person that's played the Japanese version! <3 X-T hi haha =) Eh, just wanted to say I've played the Japanese version too. ^^ Only shame is I didn't finish. The License Board was too difficult for me, I knew no Japanese at all >__> But it was fun >__< Alot harder than FFX-2 Japanese, but that game I pretty much ownd <3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gilgamesh would be Rank VII in the English version. ^^ Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's it >__< Then there would be the superboss Rank X/Z <3

Gilgamesh <3 Erm, yeah. It's a weird MobHunt, that one. You better not have forgotten to Equip the Thief Cuffs and used steal to get the awesome items from him ^^ 





Kataihara said:


> YAY!  I Got all the charachters and all their quickenings!! hahaha....


CONGRATS! <3 *hugs you with no gay intended* =)


Kataihara said:


> The top boss, yazmat, has about 50million.....so yes....it takes some time.....


Meh, he isn't that bad, you could go on at your own pace in your own time with that one, anyway. Meaning you can run and save while the battle is going on, replenish all the items that it depleted, change weaponry, etc. >__<

And he has 49,000,000 HP actually =P


azim86 said:


> I feel sorry for you guys that lives in Europe .Always damn late -_-


Hey, I live in Europe >__< =P

Anyway, azim, the experiments that I was doing. They're partly for you. =) I wanted you to get to high levels quickly, so you could catch up to me. =)

Anyway.. it's easy. And I found out by luck. ^^ The things you'll basically need:

1) Your party (duh) >__<
2) Not necessary, but a shield that halfs a magic element damage.
3) Again, not necessary, but an Accessory that prevents Silence. ^^

Okay, now that you've set that up. Go find an Elemental. =P You basically know what's gonna go on for the next step. ^^ Go and kill it =P It gives you 1,800 exp. and 2 LP, depending on the level.

Anyway, there's also another monster, the "Grand Entite". They're pretty much the bigger version of the Elementals, they're this massive coloured circle that don't attack you if you're just passing by. It has 48,000 HP. So if you're not confident, or pretty weak, or just plain doubtful, prepare to do ALOT of healing. >__<

Each Grand Entite gives 4,200+ exp. and 7 LP, depending on the level. =) So yeah, beat alot of those to keep up with me =P Let me know how it goes on for you, ne? ^^

I totally found this out by luck and accident. Basically, I was running in a field with alot of those mini elementals around. They leave me alone, so I don't kill them. But then, one dumbass element starts attacking me! =O So I'm like, "Touch me again and I'll kill you." and well, it didn't stop. >__> So I was like, "Right, this is a declaration of a neverending war between me and the elements." So I killed him. =P I killed every single one I saw. And now, I've started looking for those Grand Entites, I killed them too, since the elementals and them look like family. =P And there you go, easy instant exp and LP for you. =) If only one of them attacked me alot earlier and I had found out sooner that they give alot to me ='( >__<


----------



## Mojim (Oct 21, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Blah, I feel kinda left out in this thread >__< I was conducting some experiments on the game for 2 days and I forgot to keep updated here >__< Blah, time to catch up on the reading! And I see new people! Fun! ^^


I started to think that your not going to post here anymore .I've been waiting for your reply Yondi,but anyway i'm glad that your now back here ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> If you like competition, then, you and me are the same ^^ So, bring it on! =P


Ok,you asked for it! 
Then lets get it started...lol  



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> She's sweet and caring indeed.
> 
> Wow, that last sentence is totally wrong. >__> It's not "Our sweet Penelo", it's... *MY* sweet Penelo! XD And it's Penelope, damnit! =P


Yes she is =)

Ok Yondi you win.Penelo..err i mean Penelope is yours only ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> I'm not a Penelo freak, I'd call myself a fanatic.. or a lover O_o


Yea,your not..but you're a Penelo lover ^_^.That would be the best way to describe bout it.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Lol, if you call me a Penelo freak, then I call you a Fran freak! XD


Ok,sounds fair ^_~..LOL =)



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _*whistles*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I finally defeated the 2nd Esper,Ammelech ^_^.I did like what you've told me to get inside the cave from Westersand.That road heading to Ammelech is pretty easy compared to the front entrace (from Ozmonne plain)

You wanna know how i deafeated that thing Yondi? I killed it using 17 hits Quckenings!! Instant kill...bwahaha (i'm so happy).I wish if only only i could see the numbers that i hit to Emmelech.Any idea how much HP does it have? After so many game over fighting that Emmelech,it's all worth it ^^.Me sooo happy ^_^

Oh i didn't know that T-Rex is a sidequest,but i'm glad i've beat it ^^






			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Hey, I live in Europe >__< =P


Huh....sorry Yondi.I totally don't know about that.I really thought that your from America...sorry may bad..hehe :sweat



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Anyway, azim, the experiments that I was doing. They're partly for you. =) I wanted you to get to high levels quickly, so you could catch up to me. =)


Thanks mate .Your really a big helper to me and i'm glad that i get to talked to you =)



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Anyway.. it's easy. And I found out by luck. ^^ The things you'll basically need:
> 
> 1) Your party (duh) >__<
> 2) Not necessary, but a shield that halfs a magic element damage.
> 3) Again, not necessary, but an Accessory that prevents Silence. ^^


2# Why i didn't think about that sooner >_<
3# I totally need that thing ASAP! I hate status ailments >_>.

Oh,you could also use weapon that has elements on it =).That would be a big help i think ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Okay, now that you've set that up. Go find an Elemental. =P You basically know what's gonna go on for the next step. ^^ Go and kill it =P It gives you 1,800 exp. and 2 LP, depending on the level.


Yup i know about this elements,i too have defeated these things but only those small one (they have 14000+ HP around).



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Anyway, there's also another monster, the "Grand Entite". They're pretty much the bigger version of the Elementals, they're this massive coloured circle that don't attack you if you're just passing by. It has 48,000 HP. So if you're not confident, or pretty weak, or just plain doubtful, prepare to do ALOT of healing. >__<


This also i know and i've encounter with them.They are insane! Totally fucked up thing!!
First time encounter,i thought this thing is ok to touch.....but man i was wrong.It killed my party like an instant -_-.After that, whenever that thing pops out,i''ll be panick and i will avoid fighting it.

I will try to defeat it after i gain few levels,strong equipments and strong magicks ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Each Grand Entite gives 4,200+ exp. and 7 LP, depending on the level. =) So yeah, beat alot of those to keep up with me =P Let me know how it goes on for you, ne? ^^


4200+ exp!!...must get those 
Ok i will Yondi ^_^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> I totally found this out by luck and accident. Basically, I was running in a field with alot of those mini elementals around. They leave me alone, so I don't kill them. But then, one dumbass element starts attacking me! =O So I'm like, "Touch me again and I'll kill you." and well, it didn't stop. >__> So I was like, "Right, this is a declaration of a neverending war between me and the elements." So I killed him. =P I killed every single one I saw. And now, I've started looking for those Grand Entites, I killed them too, since the elementals and them look like family. =P And there you go, easy instant exp and LP for you. =) If only one of them attacked me alot earlier and I had found out sooner that they give alot to me ='( >__<


LOL...you wrote it funny 
Btw Yondi,you know where the place i can find these things? I think i encounter with them was luck also.I dunno where they are exactly,but i remember i've met one with yellow colour and the other is blue colour.

The smaller ones,i now can beat them,only the big ones that's left ^^


*Spoiler*: _For Yondaime_ 



Ok,now i'm on my way to take the king sword (don't remember what's the place name >_<)...so is there anything i should take care of thing first or any sidequest at this point?

Also i leveling up my characters for now and need to gain more Gils.So far i have 220000+ in my account.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 21, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I started to think that your not going to post here anymore .I've been waiting for your reply Yondi,but anyway i'm glad that your now back here ^^.


LOL, that's never gonna happen ^^ I love this game too much, plus you're always in this thread so I have an Online FF buddy here =P

I'm glad I'm back too ^^ Eventhough I really didn't go anywhere..haha XD


azim86 said:


> Ok,you asked for it!
> Then lets get it started...lol


Yeay, a competition ^__^

Err, wait, what do we fight for? O.o I think we really didn't think this through XD



azim86 said:


> Yes she is =)
> 
> Ok Yondi you win.Penelo..err i mean Penelope is yours only ^^
> 
> ...


Moeahahaha, Penelope is MIIINE <3 *yeay party* XD

Lol, thankyou =P

Anyway, yeah, you're a Fran-freak ^^



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _WOW_ 



Eeep! Really!? =O That's cool! =) I.. haven't defeated it. =P And I have no plans to, I know I would pretty much blast him XD *omg overconfidence XD* I've only fought him once, I was lvl 30 then. Uhm, yeah, so it was my first time against him, I managed to take off 3/4 of his health with only using hacks and slashes from the trio but then I started panicking for some reason, and I lost. The thing about using Mist Knacks didn't even cross my mind until I read your post >__< I've always thought I wouldn't need to use that against him. >__> Damn, why didn't I realize that? =/ Meh, doesn't matter much anyway, I'm Lvl 52 now, next time I fight him there wouldn't be any problems. =)

Err, sorry, I don't know how much HP it has. =/

Yesh, that Earth Tyrant thing is a sidequest. It was easy anyway. Took 2mins to beat XD Oh yeah, don't forget to get your peize from Montblanc ^__^






azim86 said:


> Huh....sorry Yondi.I totally don't know about that.I really thought that your from America...sorry may bad..hehe :sweat


OMG, you thought I was from America..!? >__< No offense to any Americans here whatsoever but, that's even worse than not knowing I'm in Europe! XD

Blaah, doesn't matter much. No matter where in the world everyone is, they're cool as long as they play FFXII =P



azim86 said:


> Thanks mate .Your really a big helper to me and i'm glad that i get to talked to you =)


Don't mention it, I'm weird like that ^^



azim86 said:


> 2# Why i didn't think about that sooner >_<
> 3# I totally need that thing ASAP! I hate status ailments >_>.


2) 'cause you is a very very silly puppy =3
3) I just found out the name for it, it's a Rose Corsage. Anyway, if you don't have it, you could always use a Remedy or Echo Herbs if you want =P



azim86 said:


> Oh,you could also use weapon that has elements on it =).That would be a big help i think ^^


*WAIT NO! >__< Don't have that on! If your weapon has an element fused with it, when you go to attack one of them they'll be immune to it! =X* Yeah, I'm pretty sure that happened to me, I forget >__<



azim86 said:


> Yup i know about this elements,i too have defeated these things but only those small one (they have 14000+ HP around).


Ooops, didn't know you already beat those before =P But yeay for you =)



azim86 said:


> This also i know and i've encounter with them.They are insane! Totally fucked up thing!!
> First time encounter,i thought this thing is ok to touch.....but man i was wrong.It killed my party like an instant -_-.After that, whenever that thing pops out,i''ll be panick and i will avoid fighting it.
> 
> I will try to defeat it after i gain few levels,strong equipments and strong magicks ^^
> ...


Lol, they're not that crazy ^^ It takes me a minute to kill them, which is a little annoying, I hate waiting for it to die LOL XD

Yesh, 4,200+ exp. =P I was like, "OMG WHY WASN'T I KILLING THESE THINGS BEFORE!? +__+" when I beat one. =D

Eeeh, I wrote it funny again? ^^ Maybe it's just easy to make you laugh haha =3

Err, you can find them in the Sandsea and on the Ozmone Plain when it's the rains there. ^^ Lol, tell me the story of how you enjoy your gaining of 4,200 exp. when you beat one! XD And make it funny! =P


azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: _For Yondaime_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _For azim86_ 



Eh? What King's Sword? =/ Oh, you're in that place already? ^__^ Yeah, it's called the Stilshrine of Miriam. I just finished that ^^ There's a couple of bossfights waiting for you during your travels. I'm not quite sure where you are exactly so I can't say how many more to go you need to fight. =P But yeah, it's fun. >__< Except, I'm starting to have serious HATE for mazes. >__< You'll see what I mean when you get to Stilshrine of Miriam. =X I wish you goodluck. ^^ 

Anyway, I don't think so, I think you can just finish the MobHunts that you can/want, then I guess that's it for now. =P


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

So, it seems like the longer you play this game the better it totally fucking owns right?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 21, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> So, it seems like the longer you play this game the better it totally fucking owns right?


^^ HELL YEAH XD <3

I guess this is one of those games that you need to have time to play before you get hooked into it ^^

Not like others, once you start the game, you're hooked already ^^

FFXII is REALLY slow paced near the beginning, which might be boring for alot of people. =/ But, once they've gone past the beginning stages, the fun pretty much starts there. <3


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok because I hear people saying it sucks but I've seen nothing but rave reviews everywhere.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 21, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Ok because I hear people saying it sucks but I've seen nothing but rave reviews everywhere.



Same here, I don't get them LOL >__< They don't give the game a chance to shine first before they start rating it >__<

I mean, why? =/

The summoning though, S-E flunked on that part of the game, I mean, people might say I haven't given them a chance 'cause I only have few, but no, I think it really sucks >__>


----------



## Mojim (Oct 21, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> LOL, that's never gonna happen ^^ I love this game too much, plus you're always in this thread so I have an Online FF buddy here =P
> 
> I'm glad I'm back too ^^ Eventhough I really didn't go anywhere..haha XD


Yosh!! That's good to hear ^_^
Be sure to check on this thread frequently ok.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yeay, a competition ^__^
> 
> Err, wait, what do we fight for? O.o I think we really didn't think this through XD


Um....actually i don't even know what is it..lol ^^

Nah we are here trying to help each other playing through this game,so that everyone can play this game happily and hopefully satisfied their needs with our discussion ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Moeahahaha, Penelope is MIIINE <3 *yeay party* XD
> 
> Lol, thankyou =P
> 
> Anyway, yeah, you're a Fran-freak ^^


Yea,fran freak and a lover too 
I just love her voice and accent...so sexy \^0^/




			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _WOW_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Nani!! I really thought that you've defeated it.Yea don't be overconfident,you might be surprise what the enemies have waiting for you...bwahaha.

I fought him when i was lvl 35 or somethin' like that.He was very tough ya know and it wasn't easy at all especially when he do his special attack the lightning judgement.That attack could kill you in an instant (if your on lvl 30+)...but you said that you are now on lvl 52.Wow!! you ought to be damn strong right now eh Yondi.So i don't think you have problem when you decided to fight him back.

Oh one more thing,his not alone ok.He has his minions around him...purposely to annoyed you -_-.

Hhmm about the method i kill him...i just used Mist Knacks.If you tried to use this method,you must make it one straight attack...no 2nd attack using Mist Knacks because he will activated his Magic shield....so any magicks attack will be useless..even Mist Knaks >_<.
I know this because my first team (take note this is when the 1st time i fought him and i used Fran,Basch and Ashe) do the limit attack for 11 hits and it only damage to him around 13000+.And then when my first team are dead...i swicthed it to my 2nd team (Vaan,Penelo,Balthier) and their do limit attack....in the end,nothing happened to him -_-.So then i figured,if this is not working...then it must be just one instant kill Mist Knacks attack.After that i kept on trying after so many game over,voila!! I suceed to do 17 hits Mist Knacks attack \^0^/.Come to think of it...Emmelech has 35000-45000 range HP.13000+ damage is like half of his full HP.So that's my story how i defeated Emmelech ^^ (sorry i got carried away with my story >_>)






			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> 2) 'cause you is a very very silly puppy =3
> 3) I just found out the name for it, it's a Rose Corsage. Anyway, if you don't have it, you could always use a Remedy or Echo Herbs if you want =P


2# woof...woof..woof........-_- (lol )
3# Oh so it's Rose Corsage,got it ^^.Nah don't need to use Remedies,they are hard to find..so  i must be careful to use it to keep them in my stock.Echo herbs are find and prolly will use that instead.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *WAIT NO! >__< Don't have that on! If your weapon has an element fused with it, when you go to attack one of them they'll be immune to it! =X* Yeah, I'm pretty sure that happened to me, I forget >__<


OMG!! Thanks for this warning Yondi..totally unware of this thing >_<.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Lol, they're not that crazy ^^ It takes me a minute to kill them, which is a little annoying, I hate waiting for it to die LOL XD
> 
> Yesh, 4,200+ exp. =P I was like, "OMG WHY WASN'T I KILLING THESE THINGS BEFORE!? +__+" when I beat one. =D
> 
> ...


Woah a minute!! but that thing has 48000+ of HP.How did you do it Yondi?
Use magicks attack or physical attacks?

Yup,i'm easy to laugh when reading people posts ^^.But me write something funny,is not the thing for me,i dunno how to write funny 

Huh Sandsea? Isn't that the bar?
Oh there's one on Ozmonne plain.I think now i remember there's also one at Westersand,but it's colour is yellow.Dunno what element is that.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _For azim86_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yea that's what the place called,now i remember.
I HATE MAZE!!!! It gives me the headache @__@.If it's a maze,i will spend hours playing in that place when i get into it.I haven't reach that place yet ^^.

I see then.One more thing Yondi,you know how to find the monster in Zatirenan cave? This one is a mark from the Sandsea board,hunts number 9#.I can't seem to find where is this monster,but it did mentioned something to wait for it patiently.Do i need to find and item to find it?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 21, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Yosh!! That's good to hear ^_^
> Be sure to check on this thread frequently ok.


Hehe, I'm glad you're pleased. =)

Okay, sir/miss, whatever you are =P I will check this thread frequently. ^^



azim86 said:


> Um....actually i don't even know what is it..lol ^^
> 
> Nah we are here trying to help each other playing through this game,so that everyone can play this game happily and hopefully satisfied their needs with our discussion ^^.


Lol, that sounds easy enough ^^



azim86 said:


> Yea,fran freak and a lover too
> I just love her voice and accent...so sexy \^0^/


Hmm, her voice and accent.. well, they don't sound English, they don't sound American either.. I'm actually not sure what accent she has =/




azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, I have no need for Espers, I hate them remember? ^^ So why should I go through the trouble of finding them and beating them? =P I guess I'll get them when I'm bored and have really nothing else to do around, which I doubt since there's so many things that you could do in FFXII <3

I know he wasn't alone, I killed those first thinking that they'd never appear again once I've killed them, and I could concentrate on the boss. But then they appeared again and I panicked! =O So I lost, hehe. Game Over. ^__^






azim86 said:


> 2# woof...woof..woof........-_- (lol )
> 3# Oh so it's Rose Corsage,got it ^^.Nah don't need to use Remedies,they are hard to find..so  i must be careful to use it to keep them in my stock.Echo herbs are find and prolly will use that instead.


2) Wow, you are one weak puppy. =P Go like "RAWRZAH!" and you could scare me XD =P
3) Eh? You can buy Remedies lol. -__- But yeah, Echo Herbs does the job anyway. ^^



azim86 said:


> OMG!! Thanks for this warning Yondi..totally unware of this thing >_<.


Lol, no problem ^^ Yeah they're immune to elemental attacks, so you have to stick with Physical Attacks hehe. =)



azim86 said:


> Woah a minute!! but that thing has 48000+ of HP.How did you do it Yondi?
> Use magicks attack or physical attacks?


Yeah, what about it? =P 48,000 >__< That's a pretty small amount. I think we've been fighting storyline bosses with more HP than that ^^

And yeah, as I said, I think you can only use physical attacks for them, I think they're immune to magick or something, I forget again -__- Damn, my memory sucks >__<



azim86 said:


> Yup,i'm easy to laugh when reading people posts ^^.But me write something funny,is not the thing for me,i dunno how to write funny
> 
> Huh Sandsea? Isn't that the bar?
> Oh there's one on Ozmonne plain.I think now i remember there's also one at Westersand,but it's colour is yellow.Dunno what element is that.


Meh, you don't even notice your posting something funny, you just notice when someone replies that what you posted is funny ^^

Writing funny stuff huh.. I don't know how to either XD It's weird =P


And err, the OTHER Sandsea XD The Yensa Sandsea? =P Lol, that was quite funny haha =3 You made me laugh XD Anyway.. I was talking about the desert before the Tomb of Raithwall. =P You find them there. =) Remember now?



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol the maze is easy to solve, but since the place is kinda big inside, it will take time to solve it >__<

Err, is this the hunt for the Tavernmaster at the Sandsea? I don't quite remember.. But anyway, enter from the Westersand, and uhm, well, go south until you can catch a big ray of sunlight. 2 frogs usually hang about in there, and there's one trap you have to avoid, it's an explosion trap I think, not sure. Anyway, it's around there. Uhm, it might not appear at first, so you have to keep going around the area first, then come back later. Just go around though, don't leave the actual area 'cause if you do it won't appear. Got what I said? =) Goodluck, it's kinda annoying if you get bored easily, since you have to run back and forth to check if he appears or not. >__<







Hehe, I'm actually playing it now too ^^ I'm always playing it when I post here =P


----------



## Mojim (Oct 21, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Hehe, I'm glad you're pleased. =)
> 
> Okay, sir/miss, whatever you are =P I will check this thread frequently. ^^


I am Sir Azim....bwahaha 



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Hmm, her voice and accent.. well, they don't sound English, they don't sound American either.. I'm actually not sure what accent she has =/


Me too,dunno what accent is that.Maybe an ancient english accent..lol ^_~



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



You really don't like the Esper huh Yondi..hhmm yea i know how you feel .
But fighting with the Espers are fun and very challenging  That's one good thing about them ^^

Lol...so that's how you got panicked ^^.Yea they come out of no where,and hit your party and distracted your focus on the boss.That's why i said it's very annoying.






			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> 2) Wow, you are one weak puppy. =P Go like "RAWRZAH!" and you could scare me XD =P
> 3) Eh? You can buy Remedies lol. -__- But yeah, Echo Herbs does the job anyway. ^^


2# ............-_-  (Lol^^)
3# For real? O my gosh,i've been playing this game for days,and i don't know that they are selling one of this thing in shops >_<.The reason i dunno is because i don't like to buy items from shop,if possible i want to get it from through my journey and adventure ^_^.

Thanks again for reminding this one Yondi.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yeah, what about it? =P 48,000 >__< That's a pretty small amount. I think we've been fighting storyline bosses with more HP than that ^^
> 
> And yeah, as I said, I think you can only use physical attacks for them, I think they're immune to magick or something, I forget again -__- Damn, my memory sucks >__<


But for a normal enemy,it's a pretty huge number.

Oh so magicks attack are useless...so just go for the usual way,physical attack.Ok got it ^^
I'm going to beat you freaking shit Balls!!!!!..just you wait..bwahaha 

My memory sucks too 




			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Meh, you don't even notice your posting something funny, you just notice when someone replies that what you posted is funny ^^
> 
> Writing funny stuff huh.. I don't know how to either XD It's weird =P


Yea your right Yondi,agreed with you ^^

You and i are both.I dunno how to do that also.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> And err, the OTHER Sandsea XD The Yensa Sandsea? =P Lol, that was quite funny haha =3 You made me laugh XD Anyway.. I was talking about the desert before the Tomb of Raithwall. =P You find them there. =) Remember now?


Lol...i made u laugh  That's quite an acomplisment for me..hehe ^^.

Oh THAT Sandsea,yea now i remember.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes that's it ^_^.There,something that you can remember.
Oh so it's like that eh....i did search through that place for 15 minutes and then after tired of waiting i gave up.Tired need to go to bed that time..lol ^^.

Ok,i will try to look for it later...again many thanks Yondi =)







			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Hehe, I'm actually playing it now too ^^ I'm always playing it when I post here =P


I can't do that,my PS2 is not on my room 
Gotta go go for now Yondi,be back later or after i play more of the game.So


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 21, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I am Sir Azim....bwahaha


Okay then, hello sir. ^^



azim86 said:


> Me too,dunno what accent is that.Maybe an ancient english accent..lol ^_~


Now that's just talking crazy =P



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeap, I really don't like them on this game ^^ Gambits though <3

Hmm, the fighting, eh? ^^ Yeah, I guess that might be fun =) Still, I don't like them =3

Yeah, I got taken by surprise hehe =P






azim86 said:


> 2# ............-_-  (Lol^^)
> 3# For real? O my gosh,i've been playing this game for days,and i don't know that they are selling one of this thing in shops >_<.The reason i dunno is because i don't like to buy items from shop,if possible i want to get it from through my journey and adventure ^_^.
> 
> Thanks again for reminding this one Yondi.


2) =P
3) Yeah! XD Lol, silly you =3 Oh I see, then that's one difference between us then. Eventhough we're the same about not using items, I don't try to get items by adventure. I buy my items, since I can't stand having something in my inventory that doesn't have the number 99 next to them ^^ I get really annoyed if there's something in my inventory that can be bought that isn't on 99 >__<

No problem, again ^^



azim86 said:


> But for a normal enemy,it's a pretty huge number.
> 
> Oh so magicks attack are useless...so just go for the usual way,physical attack.Ok got it ^^
> I'm going to beat you freaking shit Balls!!!!!..just you wait..bwahaha
> ...


Eh.. I guess so..

Magicks are useless, but I'm not sure, my memory really sucks >__< I'm only quite sure that Grand Entites are immune to magick =X

Lol, your memory can't be worse than mine. >__< I forget something said to me like, 5 mins after. x__x




azim86 said:


> Lol...i made u laugh  That's quite an acomplisment for me..hehe ^^.
> 
> Oh THAT Sandsea,yea now i remember.


Haha, go you! ^__^ XD

Anyway, yeah, THAT Sandsea, you silly bunny ^^ (try to make an animal noise for THAT one =P I bet you can't XD)



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Meh, you were just lucky I remembered it ^^

Lol, yeah it was a pain trying to find him >__< Anyway, the fight should be easy though, but he's kinda fast. -__-







azim86 said:


> I can't do that,my PS2 is not on my room
> Gotta go go for now Yondi,be back later or after i play more of the game.So


Aww, that sucks >__< I never have that problem, I have 3 PS2s haha XD I spread them all around the house so I can play everywhere =P Sometimes all 3 are in my room though, it's annoying since I can't play downstairs if they're all in my room >__< I have plans for getting another PS2 aswell, but I forgot why XD I'm getting one though =3 Anyway.. the only problem I have is I don't have a PC in my room, the PC is here downstairs, so I have to put 1 of the PS2s near the pc if I want to play while I'm here online >__<


Cya later then.. damn, since you're in Malaysia.. you're like, 8hours ahead of me or something? =X Argh, that sucks >__< It's 3.12*AM* here in the UK -__- What time will you be back then? Your time, btw ^^ Anyway, no matter what time it is, I'm sure I'll just be around XD I'm a hardcore gamer lol ^^ Plus, it might be fun if I carried on with the story a little anyway =P So I could get new stuff and magicks. XD


----------



## Athrum (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi there, wow a lot of posts since i was here last time. When i played the Japanese version i finished Andremelch at lvl 60 because i forgot about him lol, also i kinda dont like to use range weapons but i killed it in about 5m. The only Esper i didnt got was Zodiac, he is a damn bitch to kill, i finished the game at lvl 82 a still couldnt kill him.
I am currently on the Stillshrine in the American Version, i didnt like the accent they used on Al-cid.

Yondi, i used a translation gif of the License Board, so it wasnt a big deal, the pain was to find where the Mob Hunts where lol.
Also, somebody was talking about the red tortoise, its the Gil Snapper i believe, kill it when you are lvl 40, use curaga on the tankers when they are less than 30%, and also use slow on it, you should finish it well.

I got pissed a while ago because i accepted all the hunts on the board and one was on bur-omnisace so i accepted it since i was there, it was the rank V White Chocobo hunt, lol i found the little bastard on my way to the stillshrine and since i have the gambit on Vaan to steal from every enemy that has 100% HP he went to the chocobo and i got my party annihilated


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey you ^^ Heh, we're pretty much the people around on this thread =P

Meh, if you didn't want to use ranged weapons then you could've used magicks instead ^^ Plus, well, I don't know what ranged weapon you were using, but bows tend to miss alot when attacking >__<

Lol Al-Cid. -__- I find him a weirdo =P But you should really spoiler that, I don't think many people have gotten to him yet ^^


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 22, 2006)

10 more days... less than two weeks.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ Woo! Go Collector's Edition! <3

Damn, I'd seriously love one for myself. >__< Maybe I should pre-order sometime? =/ If I wasn't here in the UK and had a shop that sold them here I'd personally buy it. 

It's 11am here, I'm still playing the game O__o Argh I should get some sleep.. =__=


----------



## Athrum (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, you'll melt your brain lol.
I pre ordered the collectors edition, and im from Portugal, if the game doesnt recongnize the save from this version i have copy i'll go insane lol.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 22, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> 3) Yeah! XD Lol, silly you =3 Oh I see, then that's one difference between us then. Eventhough we're the same about not using items, I don't try to get items by adventure. I buy my items, since I can't stand having something in my inventory that doesn't have the number 99 next to them ^^ I get really annoyed if there's something in my inventory that can be bought that isn't on 99 >__<
> 
> No problem, again ^^


Yup silly me..lol 
I can be like that sometime,IF i had lots of Gils ^^.But for now i want to spend  my money on equipments,important items,magicks and others.99 is a good number indeed.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Eh.. I guess so..
> 
> Magicks are useless, but I'm not sure, my memory really sucks >__< I'm only quite sure that Grand Entites are immune to magick =X
> 
> Lol, your memory can't be worse than mine. >__< I forget something said to me like, 5 mins after. x__x


I hate enemies or boss that immune to magicks attack -_-.It's very damn annoying!!

LOL....



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Haha, go you! ^__^ XD
> 
> Anyway, yeah, THAT Sandsea, you silly bunny ^^ (try to make an animal noise for THAT one =P I bet you can't XD)


Yay! 

Um...*squick...squick??* 0_o...I don't think that sounds right lol @_@



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea i guess so ^^

OK,i finally completed that mission and defeatad that bastard! But this time around he appeared after 5-10 minutes after i search through that area ^^.
And you're right Yondi,he is kinda fast and quite strong too.For a minute there, i'm having trouble fighting with it when he was about to die.

That reminds me of something Yondi,does fighting bosses gain exp??






			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Aww, that sucks >__< I never have that problem, I have 3 PS2s haha XD I spread them all around the house so I can play everywhere =P Sometimes all 3 are in my room though, it's annoying since I can't play downstairs if they're all in my room >__< I have plans for getting another PS2 aswell, but I forgot why XD I'm getting one though =3 Anyway.. the only problem I have is I don't have a PC in my room, the PC is here downstairs, so I have to put 1 of the PS2s near the pc if I want to play while I'm here online >__<


ZOMG!! You 3 PS2's :amazed I used to have 2,one bought from UK in Liverpool ^^,but after 3 years of usage,it got broken .So my dad bought another here in Malaysia.

Um you intend to buy another one Yondi? I think that should be enough right.Save it and buy a PS3 instead!!!
As for me,my PC is upstairs and my pS2 downstairs ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Cya later then.. damn, since you're in Malaysia.. you're like, 8hours ahead of me or something? =X Argh, that sucks >__<


Yup your right,it's 8 hours ahead @__@



			
				X-T said:
			
		

> Hi there, wow a lot of posts since i was here last time. When i played the Japanese version i finished Andremelch at lvl 60 because i forgot about him lol, also i kinda dont like to use range weapons but i killed it in about 5m. The only Esper i didnt got was Zodiac, he is a damn bitch to kill, i finished the game at lvl 82 a still couldnt kill him.
> I am currently on the Stillshrine in the American Version, i didnt like the accent they used on Al-cid.


Hello X-T.
You and Yondi played the Japanese version,that's cool.I envy people play Jap version.I can't do that,i know nothing of Japanese writing T__T

You killed Andramelech when you at lvl 60!! @__@.That's like half of my lvl when i beat him ^^.You can read my previous post about how i defeted him =) (that's if you're interested)


*Spoiler*: __ 



This Zodiac guy must be fucking strong right? Hmm..i'm going to find it sooner or later.One question,is this an optional Esper?

Oh,so it looks like we all at the same storyline progress eh,that's cool =)
Lol Al-cid,his accent...but that's a Latin accent right? IMO...it's pretty good though.






			
				X-T said:
			
		

> Also, somebody was talking about the red tortoise, its the Gil Snapper i believe, kill it when you are lvl 40, use curaga on the tankers when they are less than 30%, and also use slow on it, you should finish it well.


Again I killed it when i was lvl 30+.This tortosie mean serious business though,when my first encounter with him.The battle was tough for me...i spend about 20-25 minutes fighting with it -_-.His magicks attack are painful ...but in the end,i beat him..bwahaha ~yay~



			
				X-T said:
			
		

> I got pissed a while ago because i accepted all the hunts on the board and one was on bur-omnisace so i accepted it since i was there, it was the rank V White Chocobo hunt, lol i found the little bastard on my way to the stillshrine and since i have the gambit on Vaan to steal from every enemy that has 100% HP he went to the chocobo and i got my party annihilated



*Spoiler*: __ 



I just defeated this Chocobo,Trickster \^0^/.But it wasn't an easy battle AT ALL!!! When i fought with it,there's an Elemental around that area,so double trouble for me >_<.This stupid bird or chicken or whatever,has a technique/skill where it can turn our physical and magick attacks are useless and including Quickening attacks..i mean IMMUNE to it -___- (it's damn annoying!!).It will trigger this skill when it's HP are about to die/or low....oh it also will do the Choco-Comet attack (major damage).I keep on surviving because i used one character that do the job as healer,using Cura every turn.

At that time my party was at lvl 42 (all six of them)

So yea (again) that's my story how i defeted it ^_^


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn I can't get along in king raithwall's tomb......
I'm at the 3 pads after the two walls.......gr


----------



## Athrum (Oct 22, 2006)

Kataihara, you have two sets of stairs, one on each side of that platform, you just have to go along them and find a blue stone on one side and an orange one on the other.

azim

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah Zodiac is an optional esper, you can only go kill him when you have at least 10 espers.




im going to level up a bit and see if i kill Trickster lol


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 22, 2006)

X-T said:


> Yeah, you'll melt your brain lol.
> I pre ordered the collectors edition, and im from Portugal, if the game doesnt recongnize the save from this version i have copy i'll go insane lol.


Lol, I can't help it, I'm too hooked ^^

Hmm, I was kinda scared that that would come up >__< I have plans of pre-ordering the Collector's Edition, but then again it will kinda go to waste if the gamesave from the copied version doesn't work for it (which I think has a high chance btw) >__< So I guess if it was like that I will buy the game for collection purposes instead. -__- Or I could just play it again ^^


azim86 said:


> Yup silly me..lol
> I can be like that sometime,IF i had lots of Gils ^^.But for now i want to spend  my money on equipments,important items,magicks and others.99 is a good number indeed.


Lol the problem for me is I have too much >__< Even if I want to have low gil, there's always about 50,000+ waiting for me x__X



azim86 said:


> I hate enemies or boss that immune to magicks attack -_-.It's very damn annoying!!
> 
> LOL....


Meh, it doesn't matter much for me ^^ I always save MP up for Curative Magicks, remember? ^^ I would NEVER use MP to attack, unless needed. =)



azim86 said:


> Yay!
> 
> Um...*squick...squick??* 0_o...I don't think that sounds right lol @_@


Yeay *whoo let's party XD*

"SQUICK.. SQUICK..!!?" >__< LOL that sounds very wrong ^^ That's like the worst imitation of a bunny, EVER =P You don't want to know what I thought it was ^^



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoo good for you ^^ I thought how I explained to find it wasn't very clear XD Lol, he kept doing 6 Hits+ attacks on me when he was HP Critical >__< Sooo annoying =/


And no, bossfights and MobHunts don't give you exp. ^^ Only ALOT of LP instead =) <3






azim86 said:


> ZOMG!! You 3 PS2's :amazed I used to have 2,one bought from UK in Liverpool ^^,but after 3 years of usage,it got broken .So my dad bought another here in Malaysia.
> 
> Um you intend to buy another one Yondi? I think that should be enough right.Save it and buy a PS3 instead!!!
> As for me,my PC is upstairs and my pS2 downstairs ^^.


Lol yeah 3 PS2s, it's efficient XD OMG, you bought one from around here >__> Well that was a waste, PS2s around here suck, they break easy XD I have 2 from here, the original and a slimline one, and I have the original Japanese PS2 too. ^__^

Yesh, I intend to buy another one, an American version ^^ If I do that that means I'll have a PS2 from all sides of the world haha XD Don't worry, I won't be getting a PS3 as soon as it's released, I don't want to =P So I guess I could have some spare money when I want it then =)

Aww, I'm jealous >__< Maybe I should get a PC for my room XD haha, I'm crazy like that o__O



azim86 said:


> Yup your right,it's 8 hours ahead @__@


Shame >__< My FF Buddy is 8 hours ahead of me 



Wow, it's a day of achievements for me today btw ^^ I forgot to post it earlier >__<

Err, I achieved so many things today, I'll list them:

1) Broke the 8,000 HP mark (currently 8,300+ for my main trio) at Lvl 54 <3 ->> Next step would be the 9,999 mark <3

2) Broke the 70 hour mark for gameplay =) ->> Next step would be 100+ hours <3

3) Have 1,000,000+ Clan Rank Points <3

Whoo I'm soo happy <3 Maybe I should do more MobHunts.. I haven't done 'em in a while, and my notice board is filled with marks O__o


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2006)

> then again it will kinda go to waste if the gamesave from the copied version doesn't work for it (which I think has a high chance btw)


 I am quite confident your saves will work....check it out. 



> The battle was tough for me...i spend about 20-25 minutes fighting with it -_-.


 lol, it was so easy for me....



> 2) Broke the 70 hour mark for gameplay =) ->> Next step would be 100+ hours <3


Wow, I was just going to ask....
I just reached 35 hours..... and my main trio is about level 23. I just got a burst of play time....but it seems my oppertunites to play will be tight for a bit.....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 22, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> I am quite confident your saves will work....check it out.


Well, I guess we can all hope >__< I seriously doubt that'd be the case though =X



Kataihara said:


> Wow, I was just going to ask....
> I just reached 35 hours..... and my main trio is about level 23. I just got a burst of play time....but it seems my oppertunites to play will be tight for a bit.....


Lol ^^

35 hours wow, awesome <3 What are your stats like? How are your Gambits? =o

Hmm, I'm on 78/79 hours now ^^ Damn, I need to lay off this game sometime XD Once I put the FFXII disc in that PS2, I haven't taken it out since >__<

Then again if I wanted to play another game (which I haven't since I'm too hooked with FFXII), I could use my other PS2s anyway ^^ <3


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2006)

> Once I put the FFXII disc in that PS2, I haven't taken it out since >__<


 You should give your ps2 a nap....oh wait you have a collection of ps2s.....



> Then again if I wanted to play another game (which I haven't since I'm too hooked with FFXII), I could use my other PS2s anyway ^^ <3


 ya, I've also spent time unlocking charachters in bleach blade battlers, DBZ sparking neo, and OP: grand adventure.....as well as playing Okami and SW2...O_O

Now I'm almost up to 40 hours and level 24 for my main trio.....I'll post more info later..


----------



## Mojim (Oct 22, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Lol the problem for me is I have too much >__< Even if I want to have low gil, there's always about 50,000+ waiting for me x__X


How much do you have in your account Yondi? ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Meh, it doesn't matter much for me ^^ I always save MP up for Curative Magicks, remember? ^^ I would NEVER use MP to attack, unless needed. =)


Heh..i'm always use my MP to attack ^^.Makes me look more like a skillful player..hehehe =),especially when the enemies are weak to elements.More damage yay! ^_^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> "SQUICK.. SQUICK..!!?" >__< LOL that sounds very wrong ^^ That's like the worst imitation of a bunny, EVER =P You don't want to know what I thought it was ^^


I thought so... I'm lame -_-
Nope,i don't want to know it at all..hehe



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> And no, bossfights and MobHunts don't give you exp. ^^ Only ALOT of LP instead =) <3


Now that sucks ass!! T___T
I don't need LP,i have enough LP already,and all my characters lisence boards are almost complete ^^.Just need to equiped the items and find where they are ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Lol yeah 3 PS2s, it's efficient XD *OMG, you bought one from around here >__> Well that was a waste*, PS2s around here suck, they break easy XD I have 2 from here, the original and a slimline one, and I have the original Japanese PS2 too. ^__^


I feel so bad when you said that .Back then i thought,if you bought something from overseas,the quality is good (but not all of them tho),then i just realized it's all the same,local or overseas.In fact,the PS2 that i bought  here is rather cheaper and has more advantage than the one i bought in Liverpool..lol ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yesh, I intend to buy another one, an American version ^^ If I do that that means I'll have a PS2 from all sides of the world haha XD Don't worry, I won't be getting a PS3 as soon as it's released, I don't want to =P So I guess I could have some spare money when I want it then =)


You're so lucky Yondi.I have 4 brothers and i wish each one of us have their own PS2,so that i don't have to take turn to play it.

Yondi send me some of your PS2..hehehe ^_~

About PS3,yea i don't think i'm going to buy it so soon after it's release.Maybe after a couple of years or when FF13 is out .That would be good ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Aww, I'm jealous >__< Maybe I should get a PC for my room XD haha, I'm crazy like that o__O


Nah.just sometimes tho =)



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Shame >__< My FF Buddy is 8 hours ahead of me


It's ok Yondi *pat..pat* ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Wow, it's a day of achievements for me today btw ^^ I forgot to post it earlier >__<
> 
> Err, I achieved so many things today, I'll list them:
> 
> ...


Now this what i like to hear ^^

1) Wow!! @__@ 
Btw,i'm on lvl 43.Still haven't go to Stillshrine.Need more leveling and more stuffs to do.

2) I'm at 60+hour of gameplay.Hehe...i used to played FFX (international version) for 200 hours.Maybe i will do it the same this time around.

3)I also have the same point as you Yondi ^^

I still have one more mark to complete at this point,the Antlion hunt at Lushu mines.Is this monster hard?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 22, 2006)

azim86 said:


> How much do you have in your account Yondi? ^^


Atm, 200,000 Gil =) I'm feeling I might have to save up for some stuff ^^ Just no idea what haha XD



azim86 said:


> Heh..i'm always use my MP to attack ^^.Makes me look more like a skillful player..hehehe =),especially when the enemies are weak to elements.More damage yay! ^_^


Lol, no-one watches when I'm playing ^^ I don't let them haha XD



azim86 said:


> I thought so... I'm lame -_-
> Nope,i don't want to know it at all..hehe


HAHA XD Yeap, you really don't want to know what I was thinking when I read that post of yours =P



azim86 said:


> Now that sucks ass!! T___T
> I don't need LP,i have enough LP already,and all my characters lisence boards are almost complete ^^.Just need to equiped the items and find where they are ^^.


Not really, there's always alot of monsters around that give alot of exp anyway ^^ You just need to find them and beat them =)

Oh, I'm jealous ^^ You completed your boards already -__- Meh, I have 8,000 LP for Balhkjfnhaeg, Scarface and Bunnyears, and I have 2,000 for Vaan, Meanie and Penelope <3 I haven't been touching them, I'm too lazy ^^



azim86 said:


> I feel so bad when you said that .Back then i thought,if you bought something from overseas,the quality is good (but not all of them tho),then i just realized it's all the same,local or overseas.In fact,the PS2 that i bought  here is rather cheaper and has more advantage than the one i bought in Liverpool..lol ^^.


Eh.. What you think is right though.. ^^ If you get something from overseas, the thing is bound to be awesome, what I was saying is if you get something from the *UK* (XD) then that thing you're getting will suck! =D XD

Plus, damn, you got it from Liverpool >__< Liverpool is like the worst place in the whole country XD



azim86 said:


> You're so lucky Yondi.I have 4 brothers and i wish each one of us have their own PS2,so that i don't have to take turn to play it.
> 
> Yondi send me some of your PS2..hehehe ^_~
> 
> About PS3,yea i don't think i'm going to buy it so soon after it's release.Maybe after a couple of years or when FF13 is out .That would be good ^^.


Meh, it's nothing really. >__< There's more things in this world that I'm more interested than some gaming console -__-

Not really, it's just that there'd be too many people getting the console, and by the time it's my turn it's probably out of stock already XD >__< FFXIII, lol that game.. would be so different from this one haha XD <3 I love it already =)




azim86 said:


> It's ok Yondi *pat..pat* ^^


Lol =P



azim86 said:


> Now this what i like to hear ^^
> 
> 1) Wow!! @__@
> Btw,i'm on lvl 43.Still haven't go to Stillshrine.Need more leveling and more stuffs to do.
> ...


1) Awesome <3 Stilshrine.. that place.. will give you such a headache haha XD I'm Lvl 60 now btw =P hehe

2) Wow, you're really catching up ^^ I'm on 80 now >__< I got nothing much to do, but I don't want to carry on with the story yet -__- FFX was a fun game =) All I played it for was blitzball though O.o =P

3) Yupyup.. =) Rank Riskbreaker now btw? =o Next step is 24 marks.. but I don't want to do those either.. I'm so lazy today XD







*EDIT >__<*: Argh, I totally missed that last sentence. =/ Anyway, sorry I can't help you with that one, I haven't done it yet -__- Last thing I did was the one on the caverns haha =P I haven't been doing hunts, I'm feeling lazy atm ^^


----------



## Mojim (Oct 22, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Atm, 200,000 Gil =) I'm feeling I might have to save up for some stuff ^^ Just no idea what haha XD


Hehe..i have 100 000 Gil more from you then.But this will change drastically after i'm going to shopping at the next city ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Lol, no-one watches when I'm playing ^^ I don't let them haha XD


And why is that Yondi?



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Not really, there's always alot of monsters around that give alot of exp anyway ^^ You just need to find them and beat them =)
> 
> Oh, I'm jealous ^^ You completed your boards already -__- Meh, I have 8,000 LP for Balhkjfnhaeg, Scarface and Bunnyears, and I have 2,000 for Vaan, Meanie and Penelope <3 I haven't been touching them, I'm too lazy ^^


Yea i guess your right.Just beat them and must know where to find they place ^^

I think 8000 LP is more than enough to make your board complete,right Yondi 
So get your lazy ass working on it.Use them!! >_<...lol ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Eh.. What you think is right though.. ^^ If you get something from overseas, the thing is bound to be awesome, what I was saying is if you get something from the *UK* (XD) then that thing you're getting will suck! =D XD
> 
> Plus, damn, you got it from Liverpool >__< Liverpool is like the worst place in the whole country XD


Really?? I didn't know about that.I used to live in UK for many years (when i was still a kid),my parents bought things from there and brought it back here,they all still in a good conditions.
Maybe i got unlucky for buying that PS2 -_-.

That i already know ^_^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Meh, it's nothing really. >__< There's more things in this world that I'm more interested than some gaming console -__-
> 
> Not really, it's just that there'd be too many people getting the console, and by the time it's my turn it's probably out of stock already XD >__< FFXIII, lol that game.. would be so different from this one haha XD <3 I love it already =)


Everyone does Yondi,not only just you ne ^^

Yea,that always happened though =)
I'm dying to play it  FF 13 gotta be an awesome game (hopefully)



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> 1) Awesome <3 Stilshrine.. that place.. will give you such a headache haha XD I'm Lvl 60 now btw =P hehe
> 
> 2) Wow, you're really catching up ^^ I'm on 80 now >__< I got nothing much to do, but I don't want to carry on with the story yet -__- FFX was a fun game =) All I played it for was blitzball though O.o =P
> 
> 3) Yupyup.. =) Rank Riskbreaker now btw? =o Next step is 24 marks.. but I don't want to do those either.. I'm so lazy today XD


1) Ok i'll remember that one ^^ *prepare some pain killer pills* =)

2) But you still advance  than me though ^^.I will catch up with you slowly.
FFX was a fun game to played,i like everything about it ^_^

3) Don't be lazy Yondi 

Btw you still haven't reply this one:


			
				By me said:
			
		

> I still have one more mark to complete at this point,the Antlion hunt at Lushu mines.Is this monster hard?



Ok Yondi,i gotta go for now.I'm off to play FF12 ^^.See ya later 

EDIT=





			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> EDIT >__<: Argh, I totally missed that last sentence. =/ Anyway, sorry I can't help you with that one, I haven't done it yet -__- Last thing I did was the one on the caverns haha =P I haven't been doing hunts, I'm feeling lazy atm ^^


Awww...-__________-
It's ok Yondi never mind about that.


----------



## Juan Diego (Oct 23, 2006)

here in my country they sell the cds "pirata" and it costs 1 dollar, but i didnt know if it was the original, it says "magicks and tecnickes?" on the fights? plz answer this.thanks


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2006)

You are at the Stilshrine? Dont forget that you can get 2 espers in there


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know who to give the espers to.


----------



## Juan Diego (Oct 23, 2006)

I have one last question, what is the difference with this leaked version and the version that will come out on october 31? Is this one well traduced? or it is lacking some parts of the game? Someone that has plauyed the japanesse version and this opne can tell me please? I would really appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2006)

The us version is leaked.....it dose not have a booklet, cover, or printing on one side of the disk....


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2006)

Dude if it isnt out yet how the hell are we supposed to know the differences?


----------



## Mojim (Oct 23, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Lol, only 100k >__< I thought you were on 500 or something haha XD
> 
> Anyway, which place is next for you? Have you been on Bur-Omisace yet?


Oh ok... I guess 100k isn't a surprise to you huh Yondi? Oke...i'll get more Gils after this ^^.Besides,i need to do shopping to upgrade my characters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just finished Mt Bur-Omisace,now i'm on my way too Archades =)






			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> I don't let people watch because my greatness is far beyond any normal human's expectations. They'll be too surprised if they saw me ^^


LOL..LOL...yeah right!! 



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Heh, yesh, I am always right. =P Anyway, for you, anywhere after the Stilshrine of Miriam should be a brilliant place to level up =) Lots of different kinds of monsters, meaning different kinds of items to steal ^__^
> 
> 8,000 LP? Really? I doubt it. It should be somewhere crazy like 15k or something -__- Anyway, I won't be touching them till near the end of the game. I need to have Lvl 99 for a main trio and a back up for the last MobHunt mission ^^


Could you tell me where would be the best place to level up Yondi? I already had my spot,but i want to know other people spot too ^^.More variety is good ^^

Woah 15k!! I myself not to sure how many LP's is needed to complete the board though.
Ok,if that's what you planning to do,then go ahead ^^.As long you think what is best for you Yondi =)



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> 1) Lol, the place isn't *that* hard. =P I told you before it's just a big place which was annoying. ^^ Anyway, done yet? I'm actually playing now too, but I don't have much to do, except run around a little, while levelling up.
> 
> 2) You lie =o You're not going to catch up to me, you're actually going to go past me at one point -__- Laziness is sorta getting to me =P
> 
> You should really play while talking here too ^^ Anyway, done the hunt yet? I'd like to hear stories about it =)


1) I've just finished that area,and yea,it's just like you said,it's not too confusing...only the problem is that place is damn big >_<

2) LOL =P That could be one possibility though,but still you're a lil' bit further than me Yondi (i think).Meh lazy, i sometimes can be lazy too ^^ 

I wish i can do like that Yondi,but i can't.In my house,there's not only me using all these things,i have 4 other siblings here,remember ^^

About the Antlion hunt,i still haven't beat it.It's quite difficult because his not alone in that place,it's like a nest.Crawling with other creepy bugs!! .I need to level up my team more after this.

Anyway Yondi,i wont be online for the next 2 or 3 days (starting tomorrow),because i'm on a festival holiday in my country.Also no playing FF 12 >_<.
So have fun playing the game and 




			
				X-T said:
			
		

> You are at the Stilshrine? Dont forget that you can get 2 espers in there


Who is it and where can it be found? ^^


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2006)

Well...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The first one is Mateus, you gain him on the story, the second one is Zeromus, to fight him you'll have to defeat Judge Berga first on Bur-Omnisace, then talk to the acolyte the is standing outside the chapel, he will give you a Stone of the Condemned or something like that, then you just have to use the stone on the telepoter deviced inside the stilshrine and you'll be teleported to a room, you just have to open a door to fight it...

A WORD OF ADVICE:
First you should power up in that room since you cant do spells in the fight against him, that means, no haste, no curaga, no nothing, also he is the 3rd most though Esper, he has shitloads of HP and hits hard.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2006)

OH! This is *page 12* of the Final fantasy _12_ thread!! 

hmmmm, I am up to 40 hours.....


----------



## Juan Diego (Oct 23, 2006)

but people, how do u know this one has all the cutscenes and is well traduced? nmaybe when the real one is out you will get bad surprises? im in a doubt if toplay it or not...can u confirm that i will not lose anything playing this leaked version, comparing it to the japanese one? thanks.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 23, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> I have one last question, what is the difference with this leaked version and the version that will come out on october 31? Is this one well traduced? or it is lacking some parts of the game? Someone that has plauyed the japanesse version and this opne can tell me please? I would really appreciate it. thanks.


Probably nothing much.. ^^ The only differences between the leaked and the Japanese version that I've seen so far are graphical ones =) You won't even notice even if you look close enough =P So I doubt that there'll be a huge difference between this leaked one and the one that comes out this week.


azim86 said:


> Oh ok... I guess 100k isn't a surprise to you huh Yondi? Oke...i'll get more Gils after this ^^.Besides,i need to do shopping to upgrade my characters.


Yeah not really XD



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Mt Bur-Omisace,now i'm on my way too Archades =)



*Spoiler*: _OMG_ 



Awesome! ^__^ Archades.. one of my favorite places.. =P I'll spoil you a little, it's the first place where you can buy the "Greatswords" type of weapon, which are my favorite =)






azim86 said:


> LOL..LOL...yeah right!!


Lol it's true -__-



azim86 said:


> Could you tell me where would be the best place to level up Yondi? I already had my spot,but i want to know other people spot too ^^.More variety is good ^^


Okay.. Well, I've been doing some Mobhunts again. Try to do a Rank VI one called Goliath =) Try to do that Mobhunt, I'm sure you'll level up loads in there =o Plus, the reward for that hunt is *awesome*! You'll see what I mean when you've done it <3 Totally worth your time too =)

Anyway, the place where the mark is, is a really good place to level up. =) It was my first time going there, didn't know what was waiting for me inside. But, I died once when I got in. >__< It was totally by accident though, I was spacing out 'cause I was trying out my new gambit setup and see if it was any good. XD Damn, that stupid monster wasted one of my Phoenix Downs haha -__-

If you have problems with the place, I'll share you the gambits I used once I got inside, and see if that helps you =) Anywho, have fun =)



azim86 said:


> 1) I've just finished that area,and yea,it's just like you said,it's not too confusing...only the problem is that place is damn big >_<
> 
> 2) LOL =P That could be one possibility though,but still you're a lil' bit further than me Yondi (i think).Meh lazy, i sometimes can be lazy too ^^
> 
> ...


1) I told you so XD It was kinda annoying at one point, wasn't it?

2) Well, I got Lvl 65s =P And I'm upto Giruvegan already ^^ I'm trying to finish up with the main story now, before I get serious with the sidequests. =)

Damn, siblings. I don't have any =P Sharing sucks, I like keeping everything I've gotten for myself XD Wait, are you the oldest out of them though? If so just tell them to not use it haha =P *kidding*

Hmm, Antlion sounds cool ^^ After Giruvegan I'll do it I guess =P It better have a cool reward though XD

Aww, damn -__- That sucks (for me) I won't be talking to my FF buddy for 2/3 days! =/ Well, you better not be too long, this gives me ALOT of time to go ahead of you =P

Anyway, yeah, you have fun at the festival and try to bring me some food from there too XD



azim86 said:


> Who is it and where can it be found? ^^


Damn, always greedy =P



X-T said:


> Well...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _LOL_ 



Haha, Zeromus the homo XD I already have the item to use, but I ain't using it yet though =P I have no need for Espers, except Belias which you need to have to get on with the story ^^

Plus, I don't want to do a no Magick allowed battle yet =P So I'll do that sometime ^^




X-T, if you're anywhere near Giruvegan, please, tell me what gambits you use =P I'm on the middle of experimenting of a really good gambit setup, and your input would really help =)


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> but people, how do u know this one has all the cutscenes and is well traduced? nmaybe when the real one is out you will get bad surprises? im in a doubt if toplay it or not...can u confirm that i will not lose anything playing this leaked version, comparing it to the japanese one? thanks.



SO far it has everything the japanese one has. I you dont wanna play it dont play lol, besides if it is a pirate version and you wanna buy the original one it will not hurt to try it out.

For those that dont know you will get 5 Espers during the story, the other 8 you will have to hunt them 

Yondi im still on the Highwaste, but i sidetracked a little to level up. My gambits are the usefull ones for the first part of the game, wich is MAKING MONEY lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Leader:
ally hp « 10% Hi Potion
ally hp « 20% Curaga
ally status Confuse « Esuna
ally status Paralyze « Esuna
enemy HP = 100%  - Steal
nearest enemy - Attack

Bash:
ally hp « 10% Hi Potion
ally hp « 20% Curaga
foe. leader attacking - Attack
nearest enemy - Attack

Fran:
ally hp « 10% Hi Potion
ally hp « 20% Curaga
ally hp « 30% Curaga
ally status Confuse « Esuna
ally status Paralyze « Esuna
ally status Blind « Blindna
ally status Silenc « Vox
foe. leader attacking - Attack




Its kinda like this, when i have a good level and a normal monetary situation i'll do one more complex lol, also i havent got the ally status = KO so i have to ressurect everyone manually, bummer


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2006)

> 2) Well, I got Lvl 65s


 For how many charachters? 

I just beat a dragon boss in the mines...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 23, 2006)

X-T said:


> Yondi im still on the Highwaste, but i sidetracked a little to level up. My gambits are the usefull ones for the first part of the game, wich is MAKING MONEY lol
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Hmm, damn, I'm too far ahead of you -__-

You still have the Salikawood, Phon, Tchita, Sochen then Archades >__<

Thanks for the input, yours was kinda the same to my old one ^^ But, I put:

Ally: any -- Remedy instead of Esuna =P Remedy pretty much cures anything anyway ^^


Lol btw, you don't need Ally status: KO to have Raise/Phoenix Down on =/ Just put "Ally: any" then the Magick or the item instead -__- Silly you =P


I'll show my gambits to you once I finish with the experiment <3 It's still in developing since you get the best Magicks near the end of the game -__- (Damn those Full-Lifes and Full-Cures >__<)







*EDIT*: Kaki, for my main trio <3 They're the only ones I use ^^


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2006)

Cool.......ya I'm still working on my girl team. 
What time are you up to? 

And I have a question: Can each esper just be given to one person? So like one could have 2 espers and another 5 ect.....
Each esper is a separate case right?  I just have the first one I have not assigned....
Would be be benificial to give more to one person or distribute them some?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 23, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Cool.......ya I'm still working on my girl team.
> What time are you up to?
> 
> And I have a question: Can each esper just be given to one person? So like one could have 2 espers and another 5 ect.....
> ...


Cool cool <3 The Powerpuff Girls or something XD

Anyway, it's says I've done 88:29:27 =P So yeah, nearing 89 hours haha ^^ I'm playing atm =P

Yesh, each Esper can only be learned and used by one person.

Umm, can you ask someone else for the last question? ^^ I don't really know what to say to you, since I'm not very fond of Espers. -__-

Just assign them to anyone, it doesn't matter much anyway =)


----------



## Juan Diego (Oct 23, 2006)

Yondaime, what are the graphical differences you find? can u please describe them?
thanbks


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2006)

> Cool cool <3 The Powerpuff Girls or something XD


Ya, or I can't stop playing girl trios since X2.....
What did you think of the quckenings for boys being fire and girl's ice.....I like them all...
And btw what is your highest combo with those?

You do know espers have limit breaks too right?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 23, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> Yondaime, what are the graphical differences you find? can u please describe them?
> thanbks


Lol, only *slight* differences..

Okay, for one, on the Japanese Gambit Menu, the 12 bars where you put the Gambit targets and the Gambit actions are slightly shorter than of the leaked version, which would totally show the shadow of the character you have highlighted on the left hand side.

In the leaked version it is longer, which covers the shadow on the left ^__^ Er, I suck at explanations, ask X-T to explain what I just said, since he's played the Japanese version too =P Anyway, even if he explains it better than I've done, you won't understand a single bit if you haven't played the game anyway =P


So, only things like that, that doesn't affect gameplay WHATSOEVER, like different shading of colours, and stuff. -__- Just minor differences. =) It won't affect your gameplay experience at all. I promise! =P


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2006)

I belive someone said that the leaked/US version had a more dubbing and maybe an extra movie or such....
btw what physical damage are your guys doing atm?


----------



## Tension (Oct 23, 2006)

i have a question. if your not currently using the other party members, do they also gain levels?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2006)

No they don't gain exp, but they gain LP.....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 23, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> I belive someone said that the leaked/US version had a more dubbing and maybe an extra movie or such....
> btw what physical damage are your guys doing atm?


Meh, dunno.. =P Ofcourse there'll be dubbings though, I mean that's thw whole point of translating the Japanese voices to English -__- Not sure about the extra movie, which I seriously doubt there will be ^^

But if you're talking about the Collector's Edition, there's ALOT of bonus features in there.. =P Like interviews and such I believe, probably aswell as the bonus scenes you mentioned.


And, I'm doing 4,000HP/Hit ^^ Not bad huh? ^^ I've nearly got 9,999HP for my characters too, just a few more Lvls to go =)

I'm off for about 15 mins, I have to fight 2 bosses to gain the 3rd storyline Esper. ^^ I'll tell you how it goes when I come back =P


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2006)

> Ofcourse there'll be dubbings though, I mean that's thw whole point of translating the Japanese voices to English


No, I mean the US did more audio dialog than the jpn version......



> And, I'm doing 4,000HP/Hit ^^ Not bad huh?


 sweet....


> I have to fight 2 bosses to gain the 3rd storyline Esper. ^^ I'll tell you how it goes when I come back =P


Good luc... or rather congradulatons!!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 24, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> No, I mean the US did more audio dialog than the jpn version......


Oh right. -__-



Kataihara said:


> sweet....


Hell yeah <3 Makes levelling up alot quicker =)



Kataihara said:


> Good luc... or rather congradulatons!!


Lol, thanks for both ^^ I just finished =P I now have the Esper Shemhazai, the Whisperer <3

Damn, I took too long >__< I guess it wasn't 15 mins since I last posted =P I got lost after the first boss, and on the way for the Esper there's no map =3

And yeah.. even with maps I sometimes lose my way.. since I have a really bad sense of direction -__- Anyway, time to check if I have any new Magicks and stuff to buy from the shops ^^ I have 450,000 Gil to spend XD


----------



## Kaki (Oct 24, 2006)

no map? oh hell.......



> And yeah.. even with maps I sometimes lose my way.. since I have a really bad sense of direction


 Like ryoga!!

You have a king's ransome.......oh my!!

time for me to grab a small amount of sleep.....


----------



## Athrum (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, im going to answer some questions 
Yondi i tottaly forgot of doind that since they automaticly target the dead allly lol, silly me.
As for the espers i distributed the 12 i got in the japanese version by all my chars but it was like 1 for 3 of the characters i didnt used and 3 to each of the ones i used 
Yeah the espers have a kinda of Limit Break, it is just if the time runs out they will perform their special attack, its cool for the more powerfull ones.
Also the 9,999HP limit isnt that hard to acheive, also dont forget to use Bubble, its one of your best friends in the game, on par with haste 


The graphic differences arent many, as Yondi said the bars were thinner in the japanese version, also on the clan primer when you got new info you got something like a golden simbol next to the thing, here you got a yellow circle with a "!". Also the shop owners now have a ugly orange bar on top of the to disntiguish them from the normal npcs....
I dont recall any more...


----------



## Kaki (Oct 24, 2006)

hahaha yay! I just beat a small green ball thing!! Elemental maybe....
Then the mossy dragon in gilmore jungle. 

Please tell me where larsa leaves the party, I don't want to loose him yet!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

well marvel alliance and SC will be able to hold me off till the game of the year, man i can't wait1!!!!


----------



## Athrum (Oct 24, 2006)

Kaitahara, in Bur Omnisace, but only if you enter the chapel.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 24, 2006)

k, thanks! I'm going there now....hopfuly I can buy something new...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, Kaki, you're catching up fast ^^ What are your levels now? =o

Damn, I haven't touched this game today -__- Something got to me, after doing Giruvegan I lost energy playing when I got lost haha =X I remember I was just looking for some weapons though ^^ Just to power up a little =) So far I have an Ultima Blade for Vaan, Save the Queen for Ashe and a Defender for Miss Penelope <3 I wish to collect all the Greatswords as I can ^^

And Kaki, goodluck on the Stilshrine >__<


----------



## Kaki (Oct 24, 2006)

ok.......thanks. 

I'm up to level 30 ish.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 24, 2006)

Some great blades are trade only, so you'll have to collect some items to trade and finally buy them...


----------



## Kaki (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn that elemental....their will is law........fuck


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 24, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> ok.......thanks.
> 
> I'm up to level 30 ish.


Holy sh-- >__< No way =/ And you're upto Bur-Omisace already? =o Then I think you might struggle a little with the monsters on the next areas =X I suggest you level up a little -__- I was on my 50s when I was where you're upto -__-



X-T said:


> Some great blades are trade only, so you'll have to collect some items to trade and finally buy them...


I know =/ It's a pain -__- That's how I got my Ultima Blade though ^^ And it's totally worth it <3 I think there's another Ultima Blade where I'm supposed to go to next, but I'm not so sure where it is =X

Anyway, I just got an Excalibur just then <3 It's got 128 Attack Power, does 8,000 HP on enemies weak against Holy, and does 5,000+ HP normally XD It shall be my trusty "save-me-when-I'm-in-deep-trouble" weapon ^__^


----------



## Kaki (Oct 24, 2006)

> I was on my 50s when I was where you're upto -__-


oh shit....
I do have truble against elmentals and golums here....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 24, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> oh shit....
> I do have truble against elmentals and golums here....


Lol, don't worry, I'm sure you'll get through it =)

But uh, the elementals you need to stay away from ^^ Unless:

1) You have a high Attack Power for ALL your party,
2) Have a high Magick for curing and support magicks and stuff
3) Have a high Magick Resist to, well, resist the Magicks by the elemental XD

But if you really wanna fight it, then it's upto you I guess =) Always save though, you never know what might happen on your next fight -__-


----------



## Kaki (Oct 24, 2006)

man I lost alot after that last death........urrr
but anyhow I did beat a green one on the ozmos planes and a small ice one.....


----------



## Sakashi (Oct 24, 2006)

W00t, i got the game. can't say it's wot i've been expecting... but can't say im disappointed either.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 25, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> man I lost alot after that last death........urrr
> but anyhow I did beat a green one on the ozmos planes and a small ice one.....


Lol, you Game Over'd? =P Sucks.. -__- I always feel soo down if I get a Game Over -__- So I try my very best not to get one ^^ It's only happened less than 5 times for me =P

O__o There's a green one? =/ Wow, never seen that before =o What element was it? =X



Sakashi Shinobi said:


> W00t, i got the game. can't say it's wot i've been expecting... but can't say im disappointed either.


Lol, give it some time ^^ I'm gonna be honest with you, it has a really crappy beginning bits >__< But soon as you go past those, the fun is like, endless =P There's so much you can do and stuff ^^ Alot of variety for your characters, unlike the other FFs =)




X-T said:


> Yondi i tottaly forgot of doind that since they automaticly target the dead allly lol, silly me.


Arg, I missed this post =P I thought I'd quote it since it made me laugh a little XD Lol, very silly you indeed ^^ VERY silly >__<





Anyway, Kaki, Lvl 70 now ^__^ <3 My Vaan has 9,836 HP, so I'm really really close XD I bet if I changed to a better equipment it'll be 9,999 already ^^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 25, 2006)

I get my copy next week. Collector's Edition = Incredible. 

I can't wait!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 25, 2006)

oh?  What do you get in the collector's edition?  
I'm getting a used copy so I just wanna know what I'm missing out on.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 25, 2006)

You get ridiculous stuffs that aren't really worth 10 bucks. 

Art gallery, US/Japan FFXII trailer, and an interview.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 25, 2006)

The Final Fantasy XII Collector's Edition comes in a metal case and includes a Collector's DVD with:

Developer's Interviews
History of Final Fantasy featurettes
Final Fantasy XII U.S. Trailers
Final Fantasy XII Japan Trailers
Final Fantasy Art Gallery


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh.  I was hoping for an artbook or something.  But that is a lot of stuff, I must admit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 25, 2006)

I heard EbGames gives out an artbook also but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Athrum (Oct 25, 2006)

Dude, to kill the elementals do something like, haste the whole aprty and Shell them, then just atack and cure, it's easy to kill them.


Yondi, the other large swords that are trading goods are the Tournesol with Atk+140 and the Tolo Sword with Atk+130 and Holy Strike. They both also give you more evasion but the Tournesol costs a whopping 600000 gil


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Oct 25, 2006)

I played FFIII and FFVII-X

I played the demo for XII and I wasnt impressed.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2006)

you will be when you play it..

Hmmm, Looks like I've got some leveling todo...
I figure I'll go upto level 48 before I risk loosing larsa...


----------



## Athrum (Oct 25, 2006)

Lol you dont need that much, im level 39 and still do pretty good on Phon Coast. The bosses get quite easy when you buff up your party.


----------



## Obvakhi (Oct 25, 2006)

I got a question about the CE.

Will the collectors edition be available on the shelves or is it a pre-order only? And is it only for a limited time?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 25, 2006)

X-T said:


> Dude, to kill the elementals do something like, haste the whole aprty and Shell them, then just atack and cure, it's easy to kill them.
> 
> 
> Yondi, the other large swords that are trading goods are the Tournesol with Atk+140 and the Tolo Sword with Atk+130 and Holy Strike. They both also give you more evasion but the Tournesol costs a whopping 600000 gil


Lol, that sucks ^^ Which is why I don't do it XD Buffing up your party takes too much MP IMO =P Just better if you have a very good armor and headgear ^^

Oh yeah, I don't think I have a chance of getting the one with the Holy Strike anymore XD Haha, I think I missed some stuffs earlier in the game, I'm not to sure ^^ I guess I'll see soon enough anyway, 'cause if I did miss those stuffs, I'll never have a chance against Yazmat on this gamefile ( Which is like, the whole point of the game for me >__<

Tournesol however, I have a very good chance of getting ^^ But DAMN, for the best Greatsword, it's VERY VERY ugly looking =X But it's VERY VERY powerful though, so I guess it's okay <3

But for now I'm just trying to get the Ragnarok =P I have to carry on with the story and go to Ridorana though =/ then when I'm done there I need the Mobhunt from Montblanc >__< Not sure which monster it is =P


Kataihara said:


> you will be when you play it..
> 
> Hmmm, Looks like I've got some leveling todo...
> I figure I'll go upto level 48 before I risk loosing larsa...


He HAS played it, just the demo though =/

Lol, that's a good move, it'll make some of your future bossfights easier without having to buff up before going to them ^^ <3

And why do you like Larsa so much O_o He's like, a Solidor >__<


Obvakhi said:


> I got a question about the CE.
> 
> Will the collectors edition be available on the shelves or is it a pre-order only? And is it only for a limited time?


I'm not sure, but I have to order online, I'm like halfway across the world from America >__<

It's probably for a limited time, too. I don't care which one I end up getting, as long as I have an original copy of the game <3 Meaning I'll end up with 2 originals, the one from America and the one from here next year =)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2006)

> Yazmat on this gamefile ( Which is like, the whole point of the game for me >__<


 oh, I wish you luck on your wepons....to me yazmat is kinda like meh.......



> And why do you like Larsa so much O_o He's like, a Solidor >__<


 Occasional extra hit and a few free hi potions.....
Also he can stay alive, while I swich out my KOed party....


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2006)

_*So Vaan we know is a closet queen and a dinosaur named Reks comes out his arse. Ashe loses her chocobo lover in a battle against Sin from Final fantasy X. Auron comes in and they are all riding into the sunset as we all know Ashe is the daughter of Yuna. Shes a princess and witch who turns into a rebel against cleopatra. Balthier is a bunny man in disguese and secretly in love with Fran, who really is the giant ugly bluish green character from FF9. (I dont remember the name) they set off on a quest to overthrow the rebel groups with their "Storm Troopies" but they troopies arent much help sense there too busy with their colorful Lava lights and glow wands. They sit around and smoke Cabara tree while they dance with the banthas. The rebel groups summon a giant meteor to destroy the kingdom and Tidus magically appears to help Ashe. Nothing happens because Tidus is a ___ lets just settle that right now. No love story. They all get on Gaint chocobo dragons and slay millions of rebels, the rebels lose power and the meteor summon is off. Tidus, ashe, and fran all go fight sin to avenge Ashe and sin swollows them and they have a giant character orgy and the game is too damn awesome and ur ps2 explodes....and thats the true FFXII*_


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 25, 2006)

OMG doublepost you bad bad person =P



Kataihara said:


> oh, I wish you luck on your wepons....to me yazmat is kinda like meh.......


Eh, the weapons are easy ^^ All you need is ALOT of time =P And patience XD

And Yazmat isn't "meh......." >__< When/if I get to him I'll have alot of gamvesaves for him, each gamesave with a different challenge <3 Like no gambits, or one on one, or one on one without gambits, beating him with crappy weapons, etc, etc. <3

Oh yeah, I'll try to beat him in just one go <3 Won't leave and save until he's dead haha =)



Kataihara said:


> Occasional extra hit and a few free hi potions.....
> Also he can stay alive, while I swich out my KOed party....


Oh, then that's okay. -__- I thought you liked him or something XD Well, don't worry about Larsa too much, you get another 4th character anyway ^^ And he's alot better than Larsa =)



Kataihara said:


> _*So Vaan we know is a closet queen and a dinosaur named Reks comes out his arse. Ashe loses her chocobo lover in a battle against Sin from Final fantasy X. Auron comes in and they are all riding into the sunset as we all know Ashe is the daughter of Yuna. Shes a princess and witch who turns into a rebel against cleopatra. Balthier is a bunny man in disguese and secretly in love with Fran, who really is the giant ugly bluish green character from FF9. (I dont remember the name) they set off on a quest to overthrow the rebel groups with their "Storm Troopies" but they troopies arent much help sense there too busy with their colorful Lava lights and glow wands. They sit around and smoke Cabara tree while they dance with the banthas. The rebel groups summon a giant meteor to destroy the kingdom and Tidus magically appears to help Ashe. Nothing happens because Tidus is a ___ lets just settle that right now. No love story. They all get on Gaint chocobo dragons and slay millions of rebels, the rebels lose power and the meteor summon is off. Tidus, ashe, and fran all go fight sin to avenge Ashe and sin swollows them and they have a giant character orgy and the game is too damn awesome and ur ps2 explodes....and thats the true FFXII*_


I lol'd. XD

And I think the guy you were referring to as the giant ugly bluish green character was Amarant. *rofl* Dude, you shouldn't forget these things. ^^


----------



## Athrum (Oct 25, 2006)

Buffing doesnt take that much MP, expecialy if you have the 3 bars. Also you WILL need it farther in the game lol, believe it ^^, expecialy things like Bubble and Haste/Hastega.
Well i got .hack//G.U. now and DBZ Tenkaichi 2, so i'l like stop with FFXII for a while, because i dont want to do a lot of stuff and then the save game doestn work with the original Collector's Version. i'll still be lurking here, giving advice and stuff since i've already finished it once


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 25, 2006)

X-T said:


> Buffing doesnt take that much MP, expecialy if you have the 3 bars. Also you WILL need it farther in the game lol, believe it ^^, expecialy things like Bubble and Haste/Hastega.
> Well i got .hack//G.U. now and DBZ Tenkaichi 2, so i'l like stop with FFXII for a while, because i dont want to do a lot of stuff and then the save game doestn work with the original Collector's Version. i'll still be lurking here, giving advice and stuff since i've already finished it once


I know it really doesn't, but I FEEL it does, so it does =P

And it's not necessary ^^ There's like a 0.5% chance of getting a game over if you have 3 Lvl 99s with a decent gambit set =P Not saying the game is too easy, just saying you can.. like, cope with it -__-

I use Protectga and Shellga though ^^ Can't use Hastega yet, not available =P

I will put Bravery and Faith on for superbosses =P Maybe on Gilgamesh, some of the Higher Ranking Espers, the superhard optional bossfights, and lastly Yazmat <3

I just got Tenkaichi 2 too ^^ And I'm currently getting Eureka Seven Vol. 1 The New Wave eventhough I know it'll suck =P The Eureka Seven for PSP for pretty straight forward, but I loved it <3 Anyway, I won't be playing them though =P Probably will when/if I get bored of FFXII XD

You better not stop posting here, this thread shall never die. -__- =P

Anyway, have fun with Tenkaichi 2, hope it's a fun play =)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2006)

Sparking neo is a bitch....can't match up the kanji.......

But can you tell me how disease works? It seemed after a time It reduced my Fran's HP to 1.........omg


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 25, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Sparking neo is a bitch....can't match up the kanji.......
> 
> But can you tell me how disease works? It seemed after a time It reduced my Fran's HP to 1.........omg


Eh? Isn't there an English version? =/ Why don't you get that instead? =o

Uhm, disease.. I don't really know myself, but unlike Sap, this takes it to 1(death) immediately ^^

Erm, cure it with Esuna(?), Remedy and/or Vaccine. =)

Hmm, I don't know what to do next.. -__- I don't want to carry on with the story yet -.- The Mobhunts I'm allowed to do takes too long too =/

What should I do? Someone please tell me =/


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2006)

> Erm, cure it with Esuna(?), Remedy and/or Vaccine. =)


Esuna didn't work.......fortunently the save crystal did....




> What should I do? Someone please tell me =/


 Take a break then do the mob hunt, sleep and profit.....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 25, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Esuna didn't work.......fortunently the save crystal did....
> 
> 
> Take a break then do the mob hunt, sleep and profit.....



Then the Remedy and Vaccine will work then ^^ And yeah, the save crystal -__-

Oh wait, before you can use Remedy for Disease, make sure you learn Remedy Lore first >__< Not sure what # it is anymore, but it's there somewhere =P

Vaccines well, they're like the Echo Herbs for Silence, etc. =) You can buy them from shops, so yeah ^^ Just prepare some money XP




Yeah I should take a break eventhough I just started -__- I might watch some One Piece, hehe <3 Anyway, I don't think I wanna do the Mobhunts >__< Most of the available ones are VI-VII for me -__- They're long sidequests, and some are challenging. I did the Deathgaze one yesterday/this morning, well the monster itself is only slightly hard, but the way to get to it is ANNOYING >__< The petitioner didn't give much either =/ Sucked for a Rank VII -__-


----------



## Kaki (Oct 26, 2006)

> but the way to get to it is ANNOYING


ah what a bitch....

well I'm trying to power up.......
I kinda want to find a daimond bangel in a shop but have not seen any yet.....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 26, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> ah what a bitch....
> 
> well I'm trying to power up.......
> I kinda want to find a daimond bangel in a shop but have not seen any yet.....


Lol, not really, all you have to do is travel all around the world XD

Hmm, powering up.. maybe I'll do that too.. I just have no idea where.. No place seems to give good enough exp, even with an Embroidered Tippet equipped -__-




And LOL, Diamond Bangle? XD Such a thing doesn't exist =P What is it supposed to do when equipped? =o Anyway.. back for One Piece for me ^__^ Ep 181 now <3


----------



## Mojim (Oct 27, 2006)

Yesh!! I just got my 4th Esper  and i've defeated Antlion  

Anyway,hello ya all


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

Tuesday never felt so far


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 27, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Yesh!! I just got my 4th Esper  and i've defeated Antlion
> 
> Anyway,hello ya all


Eeeep! ^__^ He's back =P y hallow thar FF buddy =P

Dude, how was the festival? ^^ And congrats with the achievements btw =3



crazymtf said:


> Tuesday never felt so far


Lol =P

Damn, just some days to go! ^__^


----------



## Mojim (Oct 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Eeeep! ^__^ He's back =P y hallow thar FF buddy =P
> 
> Dude, how was the festival? ^^ And congrats with the achievements btw =3


Ola Yondi ^^

It was great and i had a blast!!  Sorry,no food to bring back home  No leftovers 
Thanks Yondi ^^

Now back to business.Yondi,u said that Remedies are available via shop right? But i don't see any of them sell in their shops


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 27, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Ola Yondi ^^
> 
> It was great and i had a blast!!  Sorry,no food to bring back home  No leftovers
> Thanks Yondi ^^
> ...


Hullow you ^__^

Heh, that's nice to hear =) Man, it's boring around here where I live.. No festival stuff O__o Aww, I was waiting for the food! ^^ And I don't want leftovers -__- I want freshly cooked fooood! XD

Anyway, nice to see you back here =3 I haven't touched the game for a day now =/ I know, I'm a disgrace XD


Remedies. Yesh, they're available on shops.. Last I heard from you I think you said you've passed the Stilshrine, so just try going to Migelo's Shop in Rabanastre.. If not, I'll load my gamesave and find a shop for you O__o

Are you playing atm? =o


----------



## Mojim (Oct 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Hullow you ^__^
> 
> Heh, that's nice to hear =) Man, it's boring around here where I live.. No festival stuff O__o Aww, I was waiting for the food! ^^ And I don't want leftovers -__- I want freshly cooked fooood! XD
> 
> ...


Hehe ^_^.Nice to see you too Yondi.Really sorry for the food 

Nah,you're not.Hey,you need to have a break from playing it too.

Oh i see then ^^.So it's in Migelo's Shop.I haven't visit that place for ages..huhu.
FYI,i'm still on the way to Archades.Not much advancing from last time,still got many thingsto do first.

Nope ^^.Just stop playing tho.

Um Yondi,about those 'Loot' items,do they have other purpose than just to get money? I left my loots each one of them at least 2 items.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 27, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Hehe ^_^.Nice to see you too Yondi.Really sorry for the food


Lol, it's okay =P *laughs*



azim86 said:


> Nah,you're not.Hey,you need to have a break from playing it too.


Bleh, I prefer it hardcore ^^ I only stopped 'cause I wasn't in the mood for doing anything -__-



azim86 said:


> Oh i see then ^^.So it's in Migelo's Shop.I haven't visit that place for ages..huhu.
> FYI,i'm still on the way to Archades.Not much advancing from last time,still got many thingsto do first.


Hmm, yeah, you should visit every shop you've been as much as you can, you never know what they'll have for you <3

Oh yeah, Archades.. so you need to do the uplands, then Sochen as I remember it >__<





azim86 said:


> Um Yondi,about those 'Loot' items,do they have other purpose than just to get money? I left my loots each one of them at least 2 items.


Not really. That's all they're there for =) Lol, you must have a very big loot list then =o

I sell all mine, most of the time you'll only see my loot with Gysahl Greens <3 I love the Chocobo theme haha XD I buy some teleport spheres when I do Mobhunts too. But then that's it, the rest of the loot gets sold =3 You need to keep selling anyway, you never know what might be available for you on the Bazaar if you do so <3


----------



## Mojim (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry for dissapearing Yondi.My pc just restart automatically??!  Really weird @__@



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Bleh, I prefer it hardcore ^^ I only stopped 'cause I wasn't in the mood for doing anything -__-


Hardcore gamer are hard to die eh 



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Hmm, yeah, you should visit every shop you've been as much as you can, you never know what they'll have for you <3
> 
> Oh yeah, Archades.. so you need to do the uplands, then Sochen as I remember it >__<


Yea i should do that sooner tho.The only shops i don't often tend or bother to visit is Item Shops ^^.I've been doing it since i played FF7.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Not really. That's all they're there for =) Lol, you must have a very big loot list then =o
> 
> I sell all mine, most of the time you'll only see my loot with Gysahl Greens <3 I love the Chocobo theme haha XD I buy some teleport spheres when I do Mobhunts too. But then that's it, the rest of the loot gets sold =3 You need to keep selling anyway, you never know what might be available for you on the Bazaar if you do so <3


Yup i do ^^

Yea i left those items also ^^.So Bazaar will keep appearing if we sell more loots right? Is it unlimited?

One more thing,what about those trading stuffs? I did read some previous posts saying that there's a trade item in this game right? So are loots items going to use for that trading?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 27, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Sorry for dissapearing Yondi.My pc just restart automatically??!  Really weird @__@


Haha, fun ^^ =P



azim86 said:


> Hardcore gamer are hard to die eh


HELL YEAH XD <3



azim86 said:


> Yea i should do that sooner tho.The only shops i don't often tend or bother to visit is Item Shops ^^.I've been doing it since i played FF7.


Well, I guess that'd be normal for you, since you said that you'd rather get items by exploring. But you should really stock up for the important items, just incase something unexpected happens. =)



azim86 said:


> Yup i do ^^
> 
> Yea i left those items also ^^.So Bazaar will keep appearing if we sell more loots right? Is it unlimited?
> 
> One more thing,what about those trading stuffs? I did read some previous posts saying that there's a trade item in this game right? So are loots items going to use for that trading?


I'm not so sure about the "unlimited" bit, I haven't really noticed. Maybe that's the case though =) Yeah, I remember getting an X-Potion (x10) pack twice.. I think O__o And they both costed me 4,444 Gil as I remember >__< There was no need for me to buy it though, I had 99 X-Potions XD I just like to empty my Bazaar all the time. =)

Anyway, I'll conduct an experiment to find out. I'll tell you how it goes as soon as possible ^^




Yesh. Err, how do I explain this.. to get new items in the Bazaar, you need to sell loot for them to be available. Some of the most powerful weapons in the game can't be found in regular weapons/armor/accessory shops, and they could only be found in the Bazaar. The thing is though, you need to sell loot to make the items appear. And the rarer the loot you sell, the more chance the rare item will appear. =)





*EDIT:* Anyway, it's 2pm here, I haven't been to bed yet ^^ I need a little rest, I'll be back a little later ^__^ cya azim, have fun with your gaming =3


----------



## Mojim (Oct 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Haha, fun ^^ =P


Fun?! Its annoying!!! -_______-



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> HELL YEAH XD <3


Thought so ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that'd be normal for you, since you said that you'd rather get items by exploring. But you should really stock up for the important items, just incase something unexpected happens. =)


Yup i'll follow your advice from now on,learn my mistakes.Item shops are important right now....i need Remedies especially.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure about the "unlimited" bit, I haven't really noticed. Maybe that's the case though =) Yeah, I remember getting an X-Potion (x10) pack twice.. I think O__o And they both costed me 4,444 Gil as I remember >__< There was no need for me to buy it though, I had 99 X-Potions XD I just like to empty my Bazaar all the time. =)
> 
> Anyway, I'll conduct an experiment to find out. I'll tell you how it goes as soon as possible ^^


I see then =) That really helps me alot Yondi and i think you are right about it.
ZOMG 99 X-Potions!! How did you get so many @__@.I think i only have 40+ >_>.You sure are good Yondi ^_^

Oh that will be so cool Yondi  



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yesh. Err, how do I explain this.. to get new items in the Bazaar, you need to sell loot for them to be available. Some of the most powerful weapons in the game can't be found in regular weapons/armor/accessory shops, and they could only be found in the Bazaar. The thing is though, you need to sell loot to make the items appear. And the rarer the loot you sell, the more chance the rare item will appear. =)


I understand now...this i really appreciate it a lot.I need to find more of these loot items more after this.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *EDIT:* Anyway, it's 2pm here, I haven't been to bed yet ^^ I need a little rest, I'll be back a little later ^__^ cya azim, have fun with your gaming =3


Jeez,you haven't sleep yet Yondi? U crazy guy,get to sleep this instance!  Eventhough a hardcore gamer need his rest and sleep ya know.
Ok then i'm off to play the game i'll see ya later


----------



## Athrum (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, the trade is like Yondi told, some weapons and armour (normally the best ones) need specific loot to appear in the bazaar, so you'll just have to find it and sell it withouth any problem  the only things you'll have to keep are the teleport stones and ghysal greens lol.
I dont know if it's infinite, i think the ones that sell you items are but the ones that give you armours and waepons tend to stop.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 27, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Fun?! Its annoying!!! -_______-


Lol, that's why it's fun XD



azim86 said:


> Yup i'll follow your advice from now on,learn my mistakes.Item shops are important right now....i need Remedies especially.


Yeah, the rest are pretty much useless ^^ The next important thing IMO is Hi-Ethers <3



azim86 said:


> I see then =) That really helps me alot Yondi and i think you are right about it.
> ZOMG 99 X-Potions!! How did you get so many @__@.I think i only have 40+ >_>.You sure are good Yondi ^_^


I told you, I always want my inventory at 99 =P



azim86 said:


> Oh that will be so cool Yondi


I'll get to it as soon as I can, I just woke up O__o And it's 11pm here XD



azim86 said:


> I understand now...this i really appreciate it a lot.I need to find more of these loot items more after this.
> 
> 
> Jeez,you haven't sleep yet Yondi? U crazy guy,get to sleep this instance!  Eventhough a hardcore gamer need his rest and sleep ya know.
> Ok then i'm off to play the game i'll see ya later


No problem, glad I explained clearly ^^

And lol I'm not crazy, my sleeping patterns are just reversed for some reason ^^ So when it's daylight here I'm asleep, and when the night shines I'm wide awake XD It's like I'm a vampire haha



X-T said:


> I dont know if it's infinite, i think the ones that sell you items are but the ones that give you armours and waepons tend to stop.


That's what I shall experiment =P I'm just not sure how to conduct it. First I need to find loot to sell for a weapon to appear, then if a weapon appears I have to repeat >__< The only problem is I don't know which loot items are needed to make a specific weapon appear o__O


----------



## Mojim (Oct 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yeah, the rest are pretty much useless ^^ The next important thing IMO is Hi-Ethers <3


Oh yeah Ethers,it's an important item as well.Say Yondi, are Ethers available in shops?



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> And lol I'm not crazy, my sleeping patterns are just reversed for some reason ^^ So when it's daylight here I'm asleep, and when the night shines I'm wide awake XD It's like I'm a vampire haha


Lol night owl!!  I used to be like that though,but now since school started i can't do like that anymore 

Um Yondi how many hunts have you completed so far?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 27, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Oh yeah Ethers,it's an important item as well.Say Yondi, are Ethers available in shops?


Yeap, important but not THAT important ^__^

And no, I don't think Ethers and Hi-Ethers will be available in shops. =) That's just making the game too easy then. =P




azim86 said:


> Lol night owl!!  I used to be like that though,but now since school started i can't do like that anymore
> 
> Um Yondi how many hunts have you completed so far?


Vampire =3

O__o School? How old are you? =o

Anyway, I've done 24+ Hunts =P I'm a Paragon of Justice or something >__< Most of the ones left for me are Rank VII ones, and there's a couple of Vs and VIs left to do (very few left). Why do you ask?

Oh yeah, check this incase you missed it:
Episode 4

Hold Ctrl + F and type "Mobhunts" XD And just read that bit, no need for the rest I think O.o


Anyway, 2.30am here ^^ I better get a shower =P I'll be back later, I might play the game too <3


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

Chapter 299, page 4
^ 1UP rated FFXII a 9.5


----------



## Mojim (Oct 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> And no, I don't think Ethers and Hi-Ethers will be available in shops. =) That's just making the game too easy then. =P


LOL yea,it will be easy that way huh ^^ .No fun.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Vampire =3
> 
> O__o School? How old are you? =o


Night owl and vampire?? O_o Vampire owl 

Yea,i'm studying in college.Hmm my age.....is '1986'.That's when i was born ^_^

How bout you Yondi? I'm curious about your age too.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Anyway, I've done 24+ Hunts =P I'm a Paragon of Justice or something >__< Most of the ones left for me are Rank VII ones, and there's a couple of Vs and VIs left to do (very few left). Why do you ask?
> 
> Oh yeah, check this incase you missed it:
> Episode 4


I see,you are the same as me then ^^.Nothing,i just wanna know how's your mobhunt been doing so far.

I think i did missed that last time..hehe :sweat
I presume,that mission is tough right? Oh well,better be prepared for that.

Now i'm at Salikawood,Currently doing the mobhunt mission Carrot.Can't find it anywhere at that place though.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Anyway, 2.30am here ^^ I better get a shower =P I'll be back later, I might play the game too <3


Lol  a true Vampire owl...=)


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 27, 2006)

5 more fucking days!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, 4.15am, and I just finished my "shower" XD Whoo, that was refreshing haha =P



azim86 said:


> LOL yea,it will be easy that way huh ^^ .No fun.


Yup. Anyway, there's other ways of getting MP back other than Ethers anyway ^^



azim86 said:


> Night owl and vampire?? O_o Vampire owl


No, just vampire X3



azim86 said:


> Yea,i'm studying in college.Hmm my age.....is '1986'.That's when i was born ^_^
> 
> How bout you Yondi? I'm curious about your age too.


Oh, college. -__- You should've said so =P You said school haha XD

But damnit, you're older than me T_T '87 x__X



azim86 said:


> I see,you are the same as me then ^^.Nothing,i just wanna know how's your mobhunt been doing so far.
> 
> I think i did missed that last time..hehe :sweat
> I presume,that mission is tough right? Oh well,better be prepared for that.
> ...


Nice ^^

Not so tough, it's Rank VI =P But I dunno =3 If you have problems there I'll share the gambits I used when I did the Mobhunt (I wrote it down for you, since I use a different one now and I might forget what I used when I was there).

Oooh, carrot. Rank VII? =o Yeah, I haven't done that yet =P



azim86 said:


> Lol  a true Vampire owl...=)


Just vampire. XD I don't have big eyes =P



ExoSkel said:


> 5 more fucking days!


HELL YEAH =]


----------



## Athrum (Oct 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> That's what I shall experiment =P I'm just not sure how to conduct it. First I need to find loot to sell for a weapon to appear, then if a weapon appears I have to repeat >__< The only problem is I don't know which loot items are needed to make a specific weapon appear o__O




I dont think it works, you see at least one component on the better weapons comes from a boss, a mob hunt or a rare monster, so you'll only get one shot at them, also, when you are selling stuff from places you revisit, you wont get like the same weapons of armour on the bazaar.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 27, 2006)

Lol Yondi is actually on right now, we should go get some sleep dude.
Also azim Carrot is kinda hard, so i sugest lvl 60's to kill it. Yondi, i can tell you some items to make weapons but they are those "ultima weapons" lol, so you'll probably get just one shot at each


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2006)

5 more days? It's that far away? Here it's almost 3 

I hate waiting.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 27, 2006)

X-T said:


> I dont think it works, you see at least one component on the better weapons comes from a boss, a mob hunt or a rare monster, so you'll only get one shot at them, also, when you are selling stuff from places you revisit, you wont get like the same weapons of armour on the bazaar.


Oh, I see. Then that sucks, but that's how it should be though =) Makes things harder <3



X-T said:


> Lol Yondi is actually on right now, we should go get some sleep dude.
> Also azim Carrot is kinda hard, so i sugest lvl 60's to kill it. Yondi, i can tell you some items to make weapons but they are those "ultima weapons" lol, so you'll probably get just one shot at each


Oh, are you in Europe too? =o

And I can't go to sleep, I just woke up a couple of hours ago X3

Meh, it doesn't matter, if you said that the weapons don't appear again then there's no point in trying is there


----------



## Kaki (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybe not.....what is your playtime up to?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2006)

Damn IGN...made me want it even *MORE*...


----------



## Mojim (Oct 28, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Well, 4.15am, and I just finished my "shower" XD Whoo, that was refreshing haha =P


Man,that was soo late taking your shower =)...lol



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yup. Anyway, there's other ways of getting MP back other than Ethers anyway ^^


Yup there is ^^ It's just that with Ethers my job will be so much easier when i do battle.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> No, just vampire X3


Oke...Vampire then it is ^_^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Oh, college. -__- You should've said so =P You said school haha XD
> 
> But damnit, you're older than me T_T '87 x__X


Lol...it's just the same to me though.College=school....homework=assignment!! 

Lol... Just 1 y/o older doen't make any difference at all ^^...



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Nice ^^
> 
> Not so tough, it's Rank VI =P But I dunno =3 If you have problems there I'll share the gambits I used when I did the Mobhunt (I wrote it down for you, since I use a different one now and I might forget what I used when I was there).
> 
> Oooh, carrot. Rank VII? =o Yeah, I haven't done that yet =P


Oke i will,when i reach or do that mission later.Thanks for that nice offer Yondi ^^.

Well,hope you'll do it a.s.a.p.I'm having problem finding it 




			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Just vampire. XD I don't have big eyes =P


O rly! ^^




			
				X-T said:
			
		

> Lol Yondi is actually on right now, we should go get some sleep dude.
> Also azim Carrot is kinda hard, so i sugest lvl 60's to kill it. Yondi, i can tell you some items to make weapons but they are those "ultima weapons" lol, so you'll probably get just one shot at each


Is he really that hard? If it is,i'll shall make my preparations then for this battle.Btw i'm right now on lvl 52.

Say Yondi,when will the stronger weapons/equipments available in the game? I wanna know this 'ultima weapons' you've been talking with X-T =)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 28, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Man,that was soo late taking your shower =)...lol


Haha, I'm crazy when it comes to cleanliness. XD



azim86 said:


> Yup there is ^^ It's just that with Ethers my job will be so much easier when i do battle.


Hehe, yeah ^^



azim86 said:


> Oke...Vampire then it is ^_^


Yeay XD



azim86 said:


> Lol...it's just the same to me though.College=school....homework=assignment!!
> 
> Lol... Just 1 y/o older doen't make any difference at all ^^...


Eh, it's a difference in here. College is a totally different thing. =P School is like primary and secondary, and College is, well, college! ^__^




azim86 said:


> Oke i will,when i reach or do that mission later.Thanks for that nice offer Yondi ^^.
> 
> Well,hope you'll do it a.s.a.p.I'm having problem finding it


Heh, I hope you get done with Carrot already ^^

And yeah, I have the piece of paper where I wrote it just incase you wanted it sometime ^^




azim86 said:


> O rly! ^^


Definitely! <3




azim86 said:


> Is he really that hard? If it is,i'll shall make my preparations then for this battle.Btw i'm right now on lvl 52.


Blah, I already told you before >__< Just trust your gambits <3



azim86 said:


> Say Yondi,when will the stronger weapons/equipments available in the game? I wanna know this 'ultima weapons' you've been talking with X-T =)


You can access them anytime you want O__o You just need the loot to sell to make it appear in the bazaar =o

Eh, there's only one ultima weapon ^^ When it shows up on the bazaar it says "Ultimate Blade", and when you buy it it's the Ultima Blade.

It's rather weak compared to the most powerful ones though O__o Just keep selling your loot, the more rare the loot you sell, the more likely the weapons will appear in the bazaar. <3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 28, 2006)

Dammit, IGN gave it a 9.5!!!!!!!!!!

I want this game so bad it's not even funny. I feel like I need to scream as loud as I can right now just because I want it.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 28, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Heh, I hope you get done with Carrot already ^^
> 
> And yeah, I have the piece of paper where I wrote it just incase you wanted it sometime ^^


Oke,i'm having problem where to find this Carrot monster  Dunno how to make it appear.

Lol... Bargh! Yondi just give it to me now.I wanna see ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Blah, I already told you before >__< Just trust your gambits <3


That's why i wanted to see how's your Gambit settings.Maybe i can get benefits from seeing your Gambit.I think my setting is quite lame though.




			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> You can access them anytime you want O__o You just need the loot to sell to make it appear in the bazaar =o
> 
> Eh, there's only one ultima weapon ^^ When it shows up on the bazaar it says "Ultimate Blade", and when you buy it it's the Ultima Blade.
> 
> It's rather weak compared to the most powerful ones though O__o Just keep selling your loot, the more rare the loot you sell, the more likely the weapons will appear in the bazaar. <3


That's what i'm been doing now.

Oh,just one...lol i see ^^


----------



## Athrum (Oct 28, 2006)

azim, you cant kill anything on the map until you talk to Caroline and then see him, it kinda sucks 

As for the "ultima weapons", i call them that because of the other FFs, everyone had an ultimate weapon, well here there are one or two for each type of weapon, i think i still have the items noted somewhere around here, if you want to tell you about one in particular just ask 

As for Carrot, you can try if you have a good gambit set, but he has tons of HP and he delivers some nasty status since he is a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Malboro


.


Yondi, yeah i am in Europe, i already told from where im from, i have the same time set that you do, GMT Standar Time


----------



## Cold_Hearted (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice for you Americans ... we in Europe still have to wait. God Damn you Square Enix! Why must the other continents wait for a game that came in Asia in 2006 it will come in Europe in 2007? I really never understood why people in America or in Europe must wait so long ...


----------



## Mojim (Oct 28, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> azim, you cant kill anything on the map until you talk to Caroline and then see him, it kinda sucks


What!! So it's like that. No wonder i haven't seen it yet,cuz i thought you can't kill anything from the place where Caroline (Viera) appears only.

So i have to exit Salikawood and enter it back right X-T?




			
				X-T said:
			
		

> As for the "ultima weapons", i call them that because of the other FFs, everyone had an ultimate weapon, well here there are one or two for each type of weapon, i think i still have the items noted somewhere around here, if you want to tell you about one in particular just ask


Oke i will,but i hope you are always around here X-T.You and Yondi are my resources if i ever get stuck again or questions i need to ask from you guys.



			
				X-T said:
			
		

> As for Carrot, you can try if you have a good gambit set, but he has tons of HP and he delivers some nasty status since he is a
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Huh!!? A Malboro  I hate their attack especially with the nasty status ailments


----------



## Athrum (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah you just have to re-enter Salikawood 
I have the habit of just eliminate everything i see lol, so it took a long time before i found carrot lolol


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 28, 2006)

...
what is the fighting system is like?
Also, what about the plot? Because I've heard that the plot is quite weak, if not terrible.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 28, 2006)

Actually this is from IGN about the plot


> As you might imagine (and as setups like these usually go), Vaan bites off more than he can chew the day he decides to break into the royal palace during a welcoming banquet for the city's new Consul. As it happens, the Dalmascan resistance decides to take that opportunity to do the very same thing, as does a Sky Pirate (Balthier) and his companion (Fran). It's all one major snowball from there of course, and we'll leave the rest of the craziness up to the storytelling wizards at Square Enix to tell. But know this: Final Fantasy XII's plot has more ups, downs, and surprises than any other title we can remember this year.
> 
> One of the reasons the story works so well (besides the support its garners from its adult dialogue, excellent voice acting, and multiple red herrings) is thanks to its inspiration. Borrowed from the offshoot Final Fantasy Tactics universe, the world of Ivalice is completely different in theme to those of previous installments. Though it still has its own brand of Chocobos, Moogles (which have been redesigned, by the way), Airships, and other Square Enix staples, its flavor is decidedly European. This newfound direction and influence goes a long way in making old hats feel new again, and this fresh approach affects everything from the style and sound of the game to what would normally be recognizable character archetypes. It's somewhat evocative of what a videogame would be like if Terry Gilliam was involved... sort of an "Adventures of Baron Munchausen on Magicite."
> 
> ...



That's DEFINATELY not weak


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2006)

<3 the main man behind the game, it's like he's Square's Shigeru Miyamoto, what he tpuches is gold.

Though, im not hyped for it. At all. O_o


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2006)

So is there an ultima gun?


----------



## geG (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm still slightly bitter about IGN giving KH2 a 7.6, but I'm very glad FF12 got a great review.

And does anyone have any scans of the OPM issue that gave FF12 a perfect 10? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 28, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> So is there an ultima gun?




yes, its Arcuturus i believe..

Also FFXII has the strongest plot in FF history so i dont think its weak, and altough you have that Active Combat System it still feels quite a lot like FF.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 28, 2006)

X-T said:


> yes, its Arcuturus i believe..
> 
> Also FFXII has the strongest plot in FF history so i dont think its weak, and altough you have that Active Combat System it still feels quite a lot like FF.


Every review I've seen so far mentioned that FFXII has a good plot compared to any other RPGs that came out since FFX. And I think FFX's plot was just ok.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 28, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Lol... Bargh! Yondi just give it to me now.I wanna see ^^





azim86 said:


> That's why i wanted to see how's your Gambit settings.Maybe i can get benefits from seeing your Gambit.I think my setting is quite lame though.


Okay, here ya go, mind you, it has some flaws so maybe once or twice you might have to do the work yourself =o ::

Vaan (Primary: Reviving, Secondary: Stealing, he will be doing most of the fighting):

ON -- 1 -- Ally: any ================ Phoenix Down
ON -- 2 -- Ally: any ================ Esuna
ON -- 3 -- Ally: any ================ Remedy
ON -- 4 -- Self ==================== Bubble
OFF -- 5 -- Self =================== Decoy (ON when bossfighting =3)
ON -- 6 -- Foe: character MP < 10% ==== Syphon (OFF if foe is immune)
OFF -- 7 -- Foe: HP = 100% ========== Steal (ON when in need of money)
ON -- 8 -- Foe: flying =============== Aeroga
ON -- 9 -- Foe: nearest ============= Attack
OFF -- 10 -- Ally: HP < 20% ========== X-Potion (ON if needed)
ON -- 11 -- Ally: HP < 50% =========== Curaja
ON -- 12 -- Ally: HP < 60% =========== Cura



Ashe (Primary: Healing, Secondary: Status Ailments, she will be curing everyone most times):

OFF -- 1 -- Ally: HP < 20% ================ X-Potion (same as above)
ON -- 2 -- Ally: HP < 50% ================= Curaja
ON -- 3 -- Ally: HP < 60% ================= Cura
ON -- 4 -- Self ========================= Bubble
ON -- 5 -- Ally: any ===================== Phoenix Down
ON -- 6 -- Ally: any ===================== Esuna
ON -- 7 -- Ally: any ===================== Remedy
ON -- 8 -- Foe: character MP < 10% ======== Syphon (same as above)
ON -- 9 -- Foe: flying ==================== Aeroga
ON -- 10 -- Foe: nearest ================= Attack
ON -- 11 -- Self ======================== Libra
OFF -- 12 -- Float ======================= Float (Why Float? BECAUSE IT LOOKS AWESOME! XD No, really, it's to avoid traps more efficiently <3 ON when there's alot of traps, or when you just wanna look good XD)



Penelope  (Primary: Status Ailments, Secondary: Healing, she will be doing most of the fighting):

ON -- 1 -- Ally: any ================ Esuna
ON -- 2 -- Ally: Any ================ Remedy
ON -- 3 -- Ally: any ================ Bubble
OFF -- 4 -- Ally: HP < 20% =========== X-Potion (same as above)
ON -- 5 -- Ally: HP < 50% ============ Curaja
ON -- 6 -- Ally: HP < 60% ============ Cura
ON -- 7 -- Ally: any ================ Phoenix Down
OFF -- 8 -- ======================
OFF -- 9 -- ======================
ON -- 10 -- Foe: character MP < 10% === Syphon (same as above)
ON -- 11 -- Foe: flying =============== Aeroga
ON -- 12 -- Foe: nearest ============= Attack



Hmm, analyze why I've set it up like that first, then if you like it you're more than welcome to use it.

If you have any questions about it just ask too ^^



azim86 said:


> Oh,just one...lol i see ^^


Lol, but there are more powerful ones than it =P



X-T said:


> Yondi, yeah i am in Europe, i already told from where im from, i have the same time set that you do, GMT Standar Time


Wha-- !? Really? =/ I must've missed that =o Or I really don't remember >__< I have a bad memory XD Where are you then? =o



azim86 said:


> Oke i will,but i hope you are always around here X-T.You and Yondi are my resources if i ever get stuck again or questions i need to ask from you guys.


I have no plans of leaving just yet 



The Chaucer Boo said:


> ...
> what is the fighting system is like?
> Also, what about the plot? Because I've heard that the plot is quite weak, if not terrible.


The fighting system is.. different =] IMO it's a really good change of pace to have FFXII's battle system, I'm glad they did it like this <3



X-T said:


> yes, its Arcuturus i believe..


Wha-- !? Really? That gun is quite weak though -__- Doesn't it have like, +40~ Attack? =/


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 28, 2006)

Just because IGN said the plot isn't weak doesn't mean it isn't. I never trust game reviews and try it out for myself to see if I'll like it or not. Hopefully this one is gonna be the one I like.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 28, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Wha-- !? Really? =/ I must've missed that =o Or I really don't remember >__< I have a bad memory XD Where are you then? =o



Im from Portugal 




Yondaime said:


> Wha-- !? Really? That gun is quite weak though -__- Doesn't it have like, +40~ Attack? =/




Yeah, i think it is Arcturus, i havent played the American version till that part yet, but i do believe its the one, yea its a little weak, it has around +45 Atk, but dont forget that Gun type weapons ignore the enemies defense.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 29, 2006)

X-T said:


> Im from Portugal


Oh yeah, I remember now. O.o






X-T said:


> Yeah, i think it is Arcturus, i havent played the American version till that part yet, but i do believe its the one, yea its a little weak, it has around +45 Atk, but dont forget that Gun type weapons ignore the enemies defense.


I know that, but that isn't enough to make up for it IMO. I mean, +40~ is pretty weak, ne? ^^

It's good to have at least one gunner though, for the flying enemies, if you don't want to use magic instead =]


Speaking of parts.. where are you now? =o I haven't played in about 2 days -__- I don't know why, but everytime I go near the PS2 it's like there's a barrier there that doesn't want me to play o_O

Anyway, as I remember, I was just about to go to Ridorana..


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 29, 2006)

It's been a while since I've played too.  I finished crossing the wet lands version of the giza plains like 4 days ago, but then Disgaea 2 called, and I kicked the hell out of Overlord Baal to get makai wars...oops, but yeah....umm...the gunners.  I use that B guy as my gunner.  Fran's unfortunately been neglected since it's annoying to level people up individually.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 29, 2006)

Yondi thanks for the Gambit settings.That really helps me alot and now it's much easier with my new settings.I did change a bit from yours though to my own settings 

Lol...that Carrot was quite easy though (test with my new Gambit sets with it).
But man Roblon mission was quite tough,because he get's help from those Bones/Skeletons enemies  I hate when boss had it's minions around him!! 

I didn't know that Guns can ignore enemies defense.What about boss?

Oh,I used bow weapon for Balthier and Fran.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 29, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Yondi thanks for the Gambit settings.That really helps me alot and now it's much easier with my new settings.I did change a bit from yours though to my own settings


Lol don't mention it, that's what I'm here for ^__^

What was it before and what is it now? =o Just want to know how efficient your gambits has gone =P



azim86 said:


> Lol...that Carrot was quite easy though (test with my new Gambit sets with it).
> But man Roblon mission was quite tough,because he get's help from those Bones/Skeletons enemies  I hate when boss had it's minions around him!!


Awesome. =) I should do those missions too >__< It's like I'm falling behind from you XD



azim86 said:


> I didn't know that Guns can ignore enemies defense.What about boss?


Yesh. Every weapon has their own advantages and disadvantages. -__- You didn't know? =o



azim86 said:


> Oh,I used bow weapon for Balthier and Fran.


Lol, don't use bows, they miss quite alot O.o


----------



## Mojim (Oct 29, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> What was it before and what is it now? =o Just want to know how efficient your gambits has gone =P


Before,it was like so lame.I only focus on attacking,don't bother about healing.That's why when i fought with tough enemies and bosses i die easily...lol =)

After i saw your setting...i said "oooo,so this is how you do it..hehe =)".I see it clearly now and i know it's function as well.

My settings are now like focusing more on healing and power up skills using *'Self'* Gambit command etc: Haste,Bravery,Protect,Bubble and others. (note,at this point that's the only magicks i have for now).It will be change later ^^.I'll post how's my Gambit settings here later...i'm too lazy at the moment 

This Gambit settings are according to my likings and furthermore,it makes me easier and automatic when do battle. (less to press the controller buttons..lol )



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Awesome. =) I should do those missions too >__< It's like I'm falling behind from you XD


Nah,i think you're still ahead of me Yondi.I haven't advancing at all since yesterday -_-.Too many things to do at this point.Oh,i also need to up my Gil ^^ and level too.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yesh. Every weapon has their own advantages and disadvantages. -__- You didn't know? =o


Sadly i didn't know ...but now i know ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Lol, don't use bows, they miss quite alot O.o


Yea i'm aware of that.I'm using it because to attack flying enemies =)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 29, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Before,it was like so lame.I only focus on attacking,don't bother about healing.That's why when i fought with tough enemies and bosses i die easily...lol =)


Lol, silly you =P Keeping yourself alive is the most important thing! =]



azim86 said:


> After i saw your setting...i said "oooo,so this is how you do it..hehe =)".I see it clearly now and i know it's function as well.


Yesh, that's how Yondy the Master does it XD

But seriously now though, thank you that you analyzed it well =) I'm glad =D



azim86 said:


> My settings are now like focusing more on healing and power up skills using *'Self'* Gambit command etc: Haste,Bravery,Protect,Bubble and others. (note,at this point that's the only magicks i have for now).It will be change later ^^.I'll post how's my Gambit settings here later...i'm too lazy at the moment


Don't focus on healing _too_ much, you might not have a chance to hit and you'll just be healing all the time XD

Oh yeah, when you buff yourself up, try not to use Shell too much, they'll lower the efficiency of curative magicks too =/ Bubble is the most important one, the higher HP you have the lower the chance you'll get killed =)



azim86 said:


> This Gambit settings are according to my likings and furthermore,it makes me easier and automatic when do battle. (less to press the controller buttons..lol )


Heh, that's good. =) I have to make my gambits weaker since my current setup does all the job for me, and I HATE it >__< I want to do some of the work too =D



azim86 said:


> Nah,i think you're still ahead of me Yondi.I haven't advancing at all since yesterday -_-.Too many things to do at this point.Oh,i also need to up my Gil ^^ and level too.


You must be getting close though, I mean, I haven't been playing at all -__- I should really get back to playing today x__X

Anyway, where are you? =o What Lvls? =?



azim86 said:


> Sadly i didn't know ...but now i know ^^
> 
> 
> Yea i'm aware of that.I'm using it because to attack flying enemies =)


Yeah, make sure that when you get a weapon, you know it's advantages and disadvantages o_O

Meh, I'm lazy, so I use Darkga on flying monsters =P Deals about 4-5,000 every round XD Waste of MP though. -__- But it can't be helped, plus there's not much flying monsters anyway so I guess it's okay =]


----------



## Mojim (Oct 29, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Lol, silly you =P Keeping yourself alive is the most important thing! =]


Yup,i know and i learned my lesson well =)



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yesh, that's how Yondy the Master does it XD
> 
> But seriously now though, thank you that you analyzed it well =) I'm glad =D


Lol...^-^

It's my pleasure Yondy =) all thanks to you.




			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Don't focus on healing _too_ much, you might not have a chance to hit and you'll just be healing all the time XD


I only focus on one character for main healing (Cura and Curaga),and the other two just for emergency.
Say Yondy,can you tell me how did you get so many X-Potions? For now i only using Hi-Potion for extra healing on my Gambit settings.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, when you buff yourself up, try not to use Shell too much, they'll lower the efficiency of curative magicks too =/ Bubble is the most important one, the higher HP you have the lower the chance you'll get killed =)


I'll try to remember that ^^ and yeah Bubble ftw!! =)
It's a very useful magick.




			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Heh, that's good. =) I have to make my gambits weaker since my current setup does all the job for me, and I HATE it >__< I want to do some of the work too =D


Lol i see ^^




			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> You must be getting close though, I mean, I haven't been playing at all -__- I should really get back to playing today x__X
> 
> Anyway, where are you? =o What Lvls? =?


Why aren't you playing it Yondy? Busy with other stuff i presume?

Still haven't reach Archades...LOL .My levels are 55 (all 6 of them)




			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yeah, make sure that when you get a weapon, you know it's advantages and disadvantages o_O
> 
> Meh, I'm lazy, so I use Darkga on flying monsters =P Deals about 4-5,000 every round XD Waste of MP though. -__- But it can't be helped, plus there's not much flying monsters anyway so I guess it's okay =]


Ok,i'll take note of that as well in the future.

I'm dying to use all the 'Ga' spells!!!!!!!!!  Um Yondy when will i get those magicks?


----------



## Kon (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow I read 2 pages of comments before realizing this is for FF 12 not FF7.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 29, 2006)

^ Huh?! ...Lol


----------



## Athrum (Oct 29, 2006)

Lol nice 


Azim, the "Ga" spells are in Balfoheim i think, still a long way to go  As for the bubble spell, you should just buy the Bubble acessory, it costs like 18k its not much and its a permanent bubble.

Yondi im in Archades, but i stopped for now because if the save doesnt work i dont want to play alot or i'll get tired of the game, for now i'll just play .hack//G.U...
Also the armours have advantages too, and yeah the guns ignore the defense of bosses but their firepower isnt that great.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 29, 2006)

> Fran's unfortunately been neglected since it's annoying to level people up individually.


 B BUT fran is the best person to have in your party!!


----------



## Mojim (Oct 29, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> Azim, the "Ga" spells are in Balfoheim i think, still a long way to go  As for the bubble spell, you should just buy the Bubble acessory, it costs like 18k its not much and its a permanent bubble.


So it's still too far..hmm .I did equipped it on one person only,Ashe is her name ^^.As for the acessory,if possible i want to equiped it with immune effects for status ailments.

I want Ribbon!!  (but this acessory is hard to get right?...every FF series have this acessory and it's not easy to get it ^^)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2006)

ANYONE WHO LIVES IN BROOKLYTN< IT"S OUTZ< AND I GOTZ ONE!!!

Seriously though i want to beat MUA first but it's so hard to wait


----------



## Kaki (Oct 29, 2006)

What do you all think about finishing this game? How will you feel after you beat the final boss (yazmat for you yondi....hehe) and you are complete....
What will be next?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 29, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Yup,i know and i learned my lesson well =)


Good good ^__^



azim86 said:


> Lol...^-^
> 
> It's my pleasure Yondy =) all thanks to you.


Lol, it's not funny ^^ It's serious business! =P

Anyway, don't mention it, I'm really glad I managed to help you, even if just a little =]




azim86 said:


> I only focus on one character for main healing (Cura and Curaga),and the other two just for emergency.
> Say Yondy,can you tell me how did you get so many X-Potions? For now i only using Hi-Potion for extra healing on my Gambit settings.


That's an okay setup I guess =) I have 2, just incase the main one dies (which hardly happens, because they'll be dead before they touch my characters XD)

Uhm, you can also buy X-Potions.. Check the Airships, if there's nothing there then it's in Archades, if it's not there you need to get up to Balfonheim ^^ Hi-Potion isn't that good, but you have to live with it until X-Potions are available for you -__-



azim86 said:


> I'll try to remember that ^^ and yeah Bubble ftw!! =)
> It's a very useful magick.


Good good =) And Bubble is awesome <3




azim86 said:


> Lol i see ^^


It's pretty cool actually, sometimes I turn off all gambits except the Arise, Esuna and Remedy ones, then I do all the rest of the work ^^




azim86 said:


> Why aren't you playing it Yondy? Busy with other stuff i presume?
> 
> Still haven't reach Archades...LOL .My levels are 55 (all 6 of them)


I don't know why I haven't been playing actually, when I go near the PS2 I get the chills for some reason >__< But meh, I managed to play it a little yesterday, and I now have 9,999 HP for my main trio <3 *yeay party*

Archades, it'll be a pretty cool place when you have alot of money, but save a little for Balfonheim too <3




azim86 said:


> Ok,i'll take note of that as well in the future.
> 
> I'm dying to use all the 'Ga' spells!!!!!!!!!  Um Yondy when will i get those magicks?


Some of 'em are in Balfonheim, but the rest of the most important and powerful magicks are in the near the end of the game =) Just before you go to the very last place.



azim86 said:


> I want Ribbon!!  (but this acessory is hard to get right?...every FF series have this acessory and it's not easy to get it ^^)


I want a Ribbon too =P No idea where to get one though, and plus I don't think I could get it yet, I'm only Lvl 70+s ^^



Kataihara said:


> What do you all think about finishing this game? How will you feel after you beat the final boss (yazmat for you yondi....hehe) and you are complete....
> What will be next?


Lol, the final storyline bosses are total pansies compared to the optional superbosses >__<

But lol, after Yazzie, there's one last monster after him -__- It's hard to decide who's harder, him or Yazzie O__o They equal each other I guess >__<


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2006)

IGn also gave it a 9.5


----------



## Hylian (Oct 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ANYONE WHO LIVES IN BROOKLYTN< IT"S OUTZ< AND I GOTZ ONE!!!
> 
> Seriously though i want to beat MUA first but it's so hard to wait



it's out early there? lucky  

i REALLY want this game, i preordered the collectors edition. but now i dont
know if im gonna get it since i need to save money for zelda+wii


----------



## danteliveson (Oct 29, 2006)

2 more days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Athrum (Oct 29, 2006)

Can anyone with the retail version confirm if the save file from the beta version works on it?

Also for those who want to know how to get Ribbon

*Spoiler*: __ 



 There are 2 places to get it, the first its henne Mines, but you need to have 10 espers and to finish the Mind Flare mob hunt (easy, its lvl IV) you need to talk to the Garif Geomancer, the item will be in a hidden section.
The second way its on Pharos at Ridorama, you have to finish the Ridorama event, the Ribbon its on Subterra B3F but its random, so you need to be lucky to get it


----------



## Mojim (Oct 29, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Uhm, you can also buy X-Potions.. Check the Airships, if there's nothing there then it's in Archades, if it's not there you need to get up to Balfonheim ^^ Hi-Potion isn't that good, but you have to live with it until X-Potions are available for you -__-


Oh so you can buy it,sweet =)
How much they cost Yondi? btw,i'm right now at Phon Coast,i hate this place...it's damn too big!!! -__-



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> It's pretty cool actually, sometimes I turn off all gambits except the Arise, Esuna and Remedy ones, then I do all the rest of the work ^^


Yea me too,but if the place have enemies that's weak or i getting stronger i'd turn it off...bwahaha



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> I don't know why I haven't been playing actually, when I go near the PS2 I get the chills for some reason >__< But meh, I managed to play it a little yesterday, and I now have 9,999 HP for my main trio <3 *yeay party*


Wow!! Congrats Yondi ^^

But wait,is this your normal HP or you use Bubble? I'm curious about how'd you get full max HP like so quick O_o 



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Archades, it'll be a pretty cool place when you have alot of money, but save a little for Balfonheim too <3


I'm pretty sure i have alot in my account ^_^,still waiting to spend it..lol.




			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Some of 'em are in Balfonheim, but the rest of the most important and powerful magicks are in the near the end of the game =) Just before you go to the very last place.


Meh,that late to get them!! 




			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> I want a Ribbon too =P No idea where to get one though, and plus I don't think I could get it yet, I'm only Lvl 70+s ^^


I know how to get it ^^
I'm on lvl 57 =)...you're so fast Yondi when it comes to leveling up your team.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Lol, the final storyline bosses are total pansies compared to the optional superbosses >__<


Really?! When i'm playing FF games,main storyline bosses are always lame and weak if we're fully equipped and on high level,the battel will be so easy.Always like that -__-

But as for their sidequest bosses or optional bosses...they are fucking hard!!!! I always looking forward for these bosses,bcuz they are 100x harder than storyline bosses =)
Very chalenging and fun...and when you managed to defeat them,you'll get the satisfied feeling and felt superior too..bwahaha 



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> But lol, after Yazzie, there's one last monster after him -__- It's hard to decide who's harder, him or Yazzie O__o They equal each other I guess >_<


Is it for real Yazmat has like 50 million HP! -__- By far the highest HP in the FF series for a boss,i think.

And who's this other boss you speaking off Yondi? (after Yazmat)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 29, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Oh so you can buy it,sweet =)
> How much they cost Yondi? btw,i'm right now at Phon Coast,i hate this place...it's damn too big!!! -__-


Yeah, it's pretty cool huh ^^ Erm, not sure how much they cost, but they don't cost that much ^^ Probably 60,000 Gil for 99, I forget >__<



azim86 said:


> Yea me too,but if the place have enemies that's weak or i getting stronger i'd turn it off...bwahaha


Well that's no fun XD



azim86 said:


> Wow!! Congrats Yondi ^^
> 
> But wait,is this your normal HP or you use Bubble? I'm curious about how'd you get full max HP like so quick O_o


Hehe, thankies! ^__^

This is with bubble, you can't get 9,999 HP the normal way.



azim86 said:


> I'm pretty sure i have alot in my account ^_^,still waiting to spend it..lol.


Good good, be careful though ^^




azim86 said:


> Meh,that late to get them!!


Yeah, but it isn't that all bad =) You'll get them eventually anyway =]




azim86 said:


> I know how to get it ^^
> I'm on lvl 57 =)...you're so fast Yondi when it comes to leveling up your team.


Lol, I just saw X-T's post and now I remember =P But I wasn't talking about that, I think you can get more than 2 Ribbons =o I forget where though =/




azim86 said:


> Is it for real Yazmat has like 50 million HP! -__- By far the highest HP in the FF series for a boss,i think.
> 
> And who's this other boss you speaking off Yondi? (after Yazmat)


Eh, not 50 ^^ 49,000,000 HP  Yesh, I think this is the 3rd FF game that has superbosses that exceed 1,000,000 HP But FFXII has the highest HP record <3

The other boss I'm talking about would be Omega =o


----------



## Mojim (Oct 29, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's pretty cool huh ^^ Erm, not sure how much they cost, but they don't cost that much ^^ Probably 60,000 Gil for 99, I forget >__<





			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> This is with bubble, you can't get 9,999 HP the normal way.


Oh ok ^^.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Good good, be careful though ^^


I'll spend it wisely when i get there ^^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Lol, I just saw X-T's post and now I remember =P But I wasn't talking about that, I think you can get more than 2 Ribbons =o I forget where though =/


Yea,what X-T wrote back there is correct and yea you can get more than one Ribbon...but i too not so sure bout it either .Just the one that X-T posted i know.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Eh, not 50 ^^ 49,000,000 HP  Yesh, I think this is the 3rd FF game that has superbosses that exceed 1,000,000 HP But FFXII has the highest HP record <3
> 
> The other boss I'm talking about would be Omega =o


Lol...difference only 1 million ^^
FFXII is the highest ever (so far)...and i thought Dark Aeons,Nemesis and Penance from FFX international are insane to have HP like a gazillion...lol .
And i think the 3rd one is from FFVIII right? Omega weapon anyone?

Oh that Omega ^^ He has like a 12million HP last time i checked o_O.Crazy bosses!!! -__________-


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 29, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Lol...difference only 1 million ^^
> FFXII is the highest ever (so far)...and i thought Dark Aeons,Nemesis and Penance from FFX international are insane to have HP like a gazillion...lol .
> And i think the 3rd one is from FFVIII right? Omega weapon anyone?


Lol, 1 million is quite a difference you know =P

You're right about FFX, but the 3rd one would be FFX-2 ^^ Omega from VIII is only 1,000,000 =]



azim86 said:


> Oh that Omega ^^ He has like a 12million HP last time i checked o_O.Crazy bosses!!! -__________-


It's not about the HP ^^ It's about their strength =P I can't compare who's stronger between Yazzie and Omega -__- And I don't get why Omega comes last before Yazzie since Yazzie has the most HP =/

I'm not quite sure how much HP Omega has ^^


----------



## Mojim (Oct 29, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Lol, 1 million is quite a difference you know =P
> 
> You're right about FFX, but the 3rd one would be FFX-2 ^^ Omega from VIII is only 1,000,000 =]
> 
> ...


Lol...yea i guess your right Yondi,i million is still a huge number 

Oh so then it's 4 game =) Ooops i forgot about Omega from X-2.He's quite a challenge to me though.Omega is very famous and so does 
*Spoiler*: _Major spoiler_ 



Cid.This version  of Cid reminds me of FFVIII.I think he does resembles from Cid FFVIII and they both quite fat too.Say Yondi,is this the 1st time Cid becomes the bad guy?




Yea,your right.HP is just another matter,but the real thing how does the boss fight and what kind of skills does they have that can give major damage to your party.Reason for high HP maybe to feel the exitement through the whole battle? Just a guess though =)


----------



## Athrum (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah the bosses from FFX where insane, and in FFX-2 the one with more than 1kk HP was Trenma.
Here you got Yazmat with 49kk and Omega with 9kk, i couldnt kill Yazmat, but Omega its hard as hell. Also to make the Tolo sword you need to kill Yazmat (i think this is kinda dumb though, because i would want that sword to kill Yazmat, after it there is nothing hard). 
I dont know if you can do the new game plus like in FFX-2, that way you can get more than 2 ribbons lol, but Ribbon is a "ultimate" acessory so you can only get one i think in one game, like the weapons


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2006)

dun dun dun....

Yeah I can't afford to play it until Thanksgiving break. Between work and classes I don't have the time for a distraction like that.

So unfortunatly I won't be able to bless you with my presense or offer my opinions that are 1000 times better than yours. I know it is hard to take but understand that while everything I say may count more than your words, as if I was a state like California or New York and you were like Vermont, we are still both equals, and we still both played the same game.

I'm just the first of those equals


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 30, 2006)

lol, when I first got my hands on ff7, I would just kill what I needed, and when I got to the first big boss, I realized how stupid that was.  I never played a rpg prior to ff7, and that's what got me hooked on ff series and rpg's in general.

I'll be smarter this time around, I was a bit smarter when I played FFX, but that grid system confused me.


----------



## geG (Oct 30, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> lol, when I first got my hands on ff7, I would just kill what I needed, and when I got to the first big boss, I realized how stupid that was.  I never played a rpg prior to ff7, and that's what got me hooked on ff series and rpg's in general.
> 
> I'll be smarter this time around, I was a bit smarter when I played FFX, but that grid system confused me.



Heh, I usually just ran away from random encounters when I first started playing FF7. I eventually realized what a stupid way of playing that was.

Anyway, wow, some places already have FF12. According to Gamestop's website, a store about an hour away from me already has it in stock. But the one I preordered has already been shipped, so it's pointless for me to go out and try to buy one.

By the way, for those of you who have G4, X-Play is doing a big Final Fantasy episode on November 1.

Link removed

God, I really wish my University's cable had G4... even though most of the channel sucks now. Anyway, I can always watch the clips on the website later.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 30, 2006)

Cool, I'll check out that X play.......hmmmm 

yay, I'm up to level 40!!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 30, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> I'll be smarter this time around, I was a bit smarter when I played FFX, but that grid system confused me.


Hehe, you better be careful with FFXII then ^^ The grid's _slightly_ similar to FFX's, but kinda harder and needs time to get used to =]

Whoo, I better get my copy of the Collector's Edition! ^__^


----------



## Mojim (Oct 30, 2006)

@Yondaime: Yondi,where have you been yesterday? and i still need you to reply my post #345.About the spoiler thingy 

Ok my latest achievements,i got Exodus the Esper,almost 1 million Gil,i'm on lvl 60,i have 2 million+ rank points and i'm my way to Archades \^0^/

@Kaki: congrats to you Kaki ^_^


----------



## Kaki (Oct 30, 2006)

Again, how do you all feel about the game being finished? I'm rather don't want to reach that point....


----------



## Mojim (Oct 30, 2006)

^ I dunno,but all i know i still have long way to go before finishing the game though.Same like you,i also don't want to reach that point so soon ^^.

Be back later =)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 30, 2006)

azim86 said:


> @Yondaime: Yondi,where have you been yesterday? and i still need you to reply my post #345.About the spoiler thingy


Lol sorry, I got too hooked on One Piece, and I'm nearly caught up with it <3


*Spoiler*: _=o_ 



Eh, yeah, I think this is the first time Cid is a "bad" guy >__< On the others he's a helping guy or a family member XD

But I don't think FFXII's Cid is _really_ a bad guy >__<






azim86 said:


> Ok my latest achievements,i got Exodus the Esper,almost 1 million Gil,i'm on lvl 60,i have 2 million+ rank points and i'm my way to Archades \^0^/


=o Awesome <3 And have fun in Archades 



Kataihara said:


> Again, how do you all feel about the game being finished? I'm rather don't want to reach that point....


Eh, I don't really mind it. I mean, the point of playing the game is to finish it, right? ^^ But after you've had all your fun with it =) But then if you finish the game and realize you still want to play, you can always start again/carry on with your gamesave, ne? =]

Why don't you want to reach that point? =/


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm level 9!  Loving this kickass game


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 30, 2006)

What exactly is this FF party?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 30, 2006)

> carry on with your gamesave, ne? =]


 But what would you do.....thats my point....replay is not too appealing, and its so fun I don't want it to end...


----------



## Mojim (Oct 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I'm level 9!  Loving this kickass game


Cool you've finally played it after the long wait eh ^^.Oh already on lvl 9,that's fast.For how long have you been played the game?



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Lol sorry, I got too hooked on One Piece, and I'm nearly caught up with it <3


Cool =) One Piece is a great series,but i have not watched it since the Enel arc.Need to find the mood 1st if i decide to watched it back ^_^



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe Cid is a lil' bit bad in this game =O


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 30, 2006)

Jesus, am I the only one who hasn't get the game?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 31, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I'm level 9!  Loving this kickass game


Lol, awesome ^__^ Lvl 9 already =o Where are you upto? =o



Kataihara said:


> But what would you do.....thats my point....replay is not too appealing, and its so fun I don't want it to end...


Eh, you could finish up the sidequests if you want, there's alot aswell O__o

You could Lvl up everyone to 99, that takes time too =)

Get all the legendary weapons for the characters, legendary sheilds, armors, headgears? >__< Lol, you can't take all the fun out of a game unless you've done _EVERYTHING._ =]



azim86 said:


> Cool =) One Piece is a great series,but i have not watched it since the Enel arc.Need to find the mood 1st if i decide to watched it back ^_^


=o Did you finish that arc? The following arcs after the Skypiea arc are the bestest ever <3 



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Cid is a lil' bit bad in this game =O



*Spoiler*: _I prefer..._ 



Curious, instead of bad =P






ExoSkel said:


> Jesus, am I the only one who hasn't get the game?


Yesh. Get the game y00 silly boy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2006)

I just got my game and my CE guide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Midnight was well worth it. I got the Ashe cover and now I will pop it in


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 31, 2006)

If all you guys have FFXII then what the fuck are you doing on NF?

GO PLAY THE SHIT OUTTA THAT GAME FOR US WHO AREN'T SO LUCKY!!! </3


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 31, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I just got my game and my CE guide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oooh, KN, what's the name of the people that made the CE guide? Is it an official one? =? I'm curious ^^


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2006)

This game is bad ass.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 31, 2006)

I got the game today, and it's too sexy. I think I jizzed in my pants durng the first CG movie.....twice!!!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm kinda starting to get a bit bored with the game :S.  I do turn the gambits off for my main player so that it isn't just me moving the analog and watching monsters die, but the battle system (which makes up most of RPGs) is kinda getting to me....a lot now :S.  I do like the alternative to random encounters since it's refreshing to get away from it every now and then, but it just seems that the real time approach takes more away than anything else.  It's really hard to vary strategies.  It's more like you pick a really good set of gambits, and the only time you really change them is when you get more slots.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2006)

BradyGames makes the strategy guide and it's actually extremely good. Over 300 pages, 100 pages is an artbook. Nicely made, I love it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 31, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I got the game today, and it's too sexy. I think I jizzed in my pants durng the first CG movie.....twice!!!


I lol @ y00. =P



Chamcham Trigger said:


> I'm kinda starting to get a bit bored with the game :S.  I do turn the gambits off for my main player so that it isn't just me moving the analog and watching monsters die, but the battle system (which makes up most of RPGs) is kinda getting to me....a lot now :S.  I do like the alternative to random encounters since it's refreshing to get away from it every now and then, but it just seems that the real time approach takes more away than anything else.  It's really hard to vary strategies.  It's more like you pick a really good set of gambits, and the only time you really change them is when you get more slots.


Lol that seems to be the case >__< Sometimes it's like you're just there to set-up the gambits, then just watch your characters automatically fight (Which is super boring) =/

I always thought turning all gambits off for all characters or turning most of them so you do all the hardwork works though O.o



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> BradyGames makes the strategy guide and it's actually extremely good. Over 300 pages, 100 pages is an artbook. Nicely made, I love it.


Holy monkeys and flying pancakes. >__<

I _have_ to get a hold of the CE game and CE guide then <3 I'm just getting the guide for the artwork  Does it have alot of Penelope on it?  =o


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is a vid of a relece party...

Around 45 Seconds and again at 1:03


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm a pretty big fan of FF, but I've never gone to a store at midnight to get one... and I probably never will.


----------



## Obvakhi (Oct 31, 2006)

There's more than one guide? What does the CE guide have that the other one doesn't?
Well either way, im going to pick up whatever they have... since I didn't preorder it.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2006)

The Collector's Edition guide has an extra 100-page art book in it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you have to buy CE guide seperately or does it comes out with CE?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

For people who asked, i'm now level 10, i just got brach with me, and i've been doing little side-missions, up to the ghoast, he owned me "ONE on ONE" bitcho


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 31, 2006)

I just bought the game like 20mins ago, damn you Crazy..bastard. haha.

I'mma play it later today, i was gonna buy the strat guide, cause it was fuckin' huge, bigger than most guides and this is for the regular version of the game.  but I was a dollar short of the total so I didn't bother..

the world hates me so


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2006)

I am loving the new combat system, when you have it on active its almost impossible to keep up, but I don't really use Gambits so I count on myself to do everything.


----------



## Obvakhi (Oct 31, 2006)

Just bought mine... all they had was the regular editions for both the game and guide. So far so good.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 31, 2006)

Heh, got this on sale at my local Future Shop. I'm hyped to play this game, at least once tonight, but I gotta make time for it. Giving out candy to kids, assignments and readings make my inner-gamer unhappy.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2006)

> I gotta make time for it. Giving out candy to kids, assignments and readings make my inner-gamer unhappy.


 Exact same with me....damn.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 31, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Lol that seems to be the case >__< Sometimes it's like you're just there to set-up the gambits, then just watch your characters automatically fight (Which is super boring) =/


Well I guess that would add challenge, but then it'd just make things overly cumbersome.  It just makes the battle system less fun since it's made to play like an mmo and those games usually have you focusing on using one person....or at least that's what I remember from phantasy star :S


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> I just bought the game like 20mins ago, damn you Crazy..bastard. haha.
> 
> I'mma play it later today, i was gonna buy the strat guide, cause it was fuckin' huge, bigger than most guides and this is for the regular version of the game.  but I was a dollar short of the total so I didn't bother..
> 
> the world hates me so



Haha i'm sure ya gonna enjoy this one, it's great  About to play it in a few minutes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

IGN gave the OST to this a 7.0 i guess they did not like the music as much  then again there 2 greatest makers did leave square  


also Gamespot reveiw is up they gave the game a 9.0.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

Who cares about music. Anyway game owns, but i can't find these damn chickens for a monster quest.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2006)

Protip: In the ginza plane village go right, kill everyone go back to village and return to the same spot....walk around

I mostly play games on mute....


----------



## monkeysniper (Oct 31, 2006)

omfg i wanna get a ps2 right now just to play this dam game


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Protip: In the ginza plane village go right, kill everyone go back to village and return to the same spot....walk around
> 
> I mostly play games on mute....



Oh ok, thanks


----------



## Brandt (Oct 31, 2006)

This game is greatness.  I've only been playing for an hour, but damn, it's awesome!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 31, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IGN gave the OST to this a 7.0 i guess they did not like the music as much  then again there 2 greatest makers did leave square
> 
> 
> also Gamespot reveiw is up they gave the game a 9.0.



They're just fools who just like Uematsu because FF7 was so famous.
The guy who did this score did the beautiful music for Tactics which was legendary.  This OST is no slouch as well, though 7 isn't that bad.  I think it deservs an 8 at least though.  If there's one thing that's actually kept me playing this game, it's to hear what other songs this game will bring.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2006)

Gaah, Amazon is being a bitch and delayed my order of the strategy guide (I ordered it from there because it was cheaper). I'm gonna search all the Gamestops and EB Games near me to buy it there.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 31, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well uematsu did basically every FF game but this one and some CT tracks and what not . I would not call them fools because of Ff7, i mean he did get praise for it but his awesomeness was just spread out over the whole series , plus he  was there second best ( Yasunori Mitsuda being there best!) .




He didn't do Final Fantasy XI either.   

I'm gonna wait off for Christmas to get Final Fantasy XII.  I own the Japanese Version, so I know what the game is all about and I know I can wait for Santa to bring it instead of putting down $80 on the collectors and guide book when I'm saving up for a Wii.  

I'm just glad Gamespot said it was in a Star Wars world like I had said it before this game was released here in the US.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> He didn't do Final Fantasy XI either.
> .



well he did the main game not the expansion packs



> Final Fantasy XI was scored by Nobuo Uematsu, Naoshi Mizuta, and Kumi Tanioka. The expansion packs were scored by Mizuta alone after Tanioka left to pursue other projects and Uematsu left Square Enix. A vocal, Distant Worlds, performed by Izumi Masuda, composed by Uematsu and arranged by Mizuta, was later released in a July 2005 patch and was released on the Japan iTunes Music Store of 13 September 2005.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 31, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> I am loving the new combat system, when you have it on active its almost impossible to keep up, but I don't really use Gambits so I count on myself to do everything.


Lol, I play Active on Max speed, it's fun <3 Sometimes with Gambits off too 

The Gambits.. they're pretty much useless at the beginning stages since you only have few/weak magicks =/ But once you get more/all the gambits slot and powerful magicks it becomes really useful. ^__^




Anyway, can someone confirm for me if a gamesave from the leaked version works with the version that was released yesterday? =o Anyone? I'd be really grateful. <3


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2006)

God, I'd never be able to play an FF game on active. I'm too used to being able to stop time for a second by opening a menu.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow, this game is great so far. Well worth the long wait from Final Fantasy X. Reminds me a lot of IX so far, which is one of my favorite games of all time.

I'm not that far in yet, but I'm loving every minute of it. Any doubts I had about the new battle system have been vanquished.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 31, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> well he did the main game not the expansion packs



I can learn something everyday


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

Ya same here  dragon, i been keeping up with 12 since it came out in japan, i would have gotten it today but sadly i need to save up for Wii and other expenses . Though i cannot wait to get my hands on this game this will be the first FF game on a console i owned since X ( i had 11 for PC and X2 i played at a friends house)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, this game defently pulled through, battle system, story, Cutsceans, all there, and they kick some major ass


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 31, 2006)

I got it today.  The beginning scenes are so beautifully done! With the wedding and sudden death of the groom it brings you right into the game.  And I love the style which seems like a combo of sci-fi and Ancient Rome or something.  And they use the FFVII song at the DVD menu.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Oct 31, 2006)

Something frustrating about the game.

Every save point warns you to create a different file because it may be "hard to get out" of the dungeon. I've never listened to the warnings and thought I may breeze through it. However, I am increasingly being pissed off because I can't seem to defeat a boss. 

I really like this game because the freedom that it offers with the License system. However, too much comes confusion, which meant I royally fucked up where I placed my License points in. This resulted, of course, in extremely gimped characters. And I'm not in the absolute mood to grind out 23239382982398 guys to fix it.

As far as I know, this game doesn't have a "Reset License Point" feature as WoW has, which would have been an excellent feature.

For those who aren't far from this game; think before placing License points. You will regret it, as I did, if you don't. I really like this game though and I will be willing to start all over again.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I know he did the FF 1-10 tracks.  You missed the point that it was a double insult at them for being blind moronic fanboys/girls (to be PC) and the fact that they're probably fonies that probably didn't know that RPGs existed before FF7.  You know that I know Uematu's record considering that we've discussed this before, so why did you even mention this as like some revelation?



Ah ic, well the person who reviewed the music i do not know him to well in his/her reveiws so you could be right he /she proabably didn't know that RPGS existed before FF7.



> Then don't stack him up against that.  He doesn't need to be stacked up against that in the first place.  I for one would've been really pissed off if he tried to copy uematsu rather than use his own style.



True he used his own style which was cool but was the quality as great as the other music guys? i would not say it is , it's  close but not on top.about the  copying thing i ment  his own style was not as good as the other 2 guys music. Which what im trying to say out of all 3 of them i would put him in 3rd with uematsu in second and mits in first.   of course this is toatly opinon based as well.



> and?



ya there proabably wasa  few more games i missed but i did not like X, X1 or X2's music much. For Ff 1 ,2 ,3 well i didn ot play 3 so i cannot say there FF 1 and 2  are good but CT and FF6 beats them both out for old school and Ps1 games 8/9 take the cake there  . ( though i was a fan of 7's it was not better than 8's or 9's)





ya the chocobo theme was good in 7s i liked it 12's is good as well. i dont know i guess im a fan of chcobo's lol


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ah ic, well the person who reviewed the music i do not know him to well in his/her reveiws so you could be right he /she proabably didn't know that RPGS existed before FF7.


It was just a blind insult, but the more I think about it, the more it seems so.  




> True he used his own style which was cool but was the quality as great as the other music guys? i would not say it is , it's  close but not on top.about the  copying thing i ment  his own style was not as good as the other 2 guys music. Which what im trying to say out of all 3 of them i would put him in 3rd with uematsu in second and mits in first.   of course this is toatly opinon based as well.


Now that, I can agree with.  
But as for the copying thing, what copying thing are you talking of?  The only mention of copy I remember is when I mentioned it as something that would've been bad on his part.




> ya there proabably wasa  few more games i missed but i did not like X, X1 or X2's music much. For Ff 1 ,2 ,3 well i didn ot play 3 so i cannot say there FF 1 and 2  are good but CT and FF6 beats them both out for old school and Ps1 games 8/9 take the cake there  . ( though i was a fan of 7's it was not better than 8's or 9's)


lol that's not what I meant, but forget it.  Something good came from it anyway.  As for FF3...you'll get to play it on the DS.  As for the original...you seriously aren't missing out on much besides the first foray into the job system which was really cumbersome to use.



> ya the chocobo theme was good in 7s i liked it 12's is good as well. i dont know i guess im a fan of chcobo's lol



Don't play chocobo's dungeon then.  I used to like chocobos until I play that game -_________-.  Now I hope they become an endangered species


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 1, 2006)

Hinata's Fan said:


> Wow, this game is great so far. Well worth the long wait from Final Fantasy X. Reminds me a lot of IX so far, which is one of my favorite games of all time.
> 
> I'm not that far in yet, but I'm loving every minute of it. Any doubts I had about the new battle system have been vanquished.


The same with me

I thought I was the only one who thought it reminded them of IX but I'm glad I wasn't. I absolutely loved IX and finally this game will give me that feel back. 

I gotta keep playing. It's so addictive.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 1, 2006)

Lets see... started the game... it was pretty fun.  saved in the opening part as the brother.  Then i went did a bunch of stuff as our main charecter without encountering a single save point...  Go to do the second bounty.... and it pretty much bent me over and rammed me in the pooper in all of about 2 seconds...

Extremely frustrating, now i have to retrack the last hour of crap i did (atleast i wont be mindlessly wandering this time)  Maybe i will go play Bully and continue working on this when my frustration wears off.


----------



## Drunkenbakaotaku (Nov 1, 2006)

(Yawn!) Yeah. I'll be picking up my copy sometime tomorrow. I reserved the special ed like two months ago, along with the DS' FF3. Guess it's time to reap my rewards, eh. xD


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 1, 2006)

omg, I didn't get to play this at all today, my head was bangin'..I couldn't even enjoy the manual, I like to read b4 i do anything.

and the liscence thing reminds me of the grid in ffX, which I fucked up..so I hope I can understand this one better.

dunno what gambits are..i gotta read again..head hurts so bad

I think i got a migraine.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 1, 2006)

The license point system doesn't really seem that hard to manage though.  I mean I know if you totally make weird decisions, then you're pretty fucked for a while, but it seems to be open enough to allow a good amount of room for error.  Plus it's really not that hard to get more license points.  If you need quick ones, then just go to a place with low level monsters, and one hit kill.  Most regular monsters give 1 lp anyway, meaning that in a lot of areas you'll fight powerful monsters that may give a lot of exp but will only give 1lp (this is excluding special monsters like bosses and mobhunts and whatnot).  So just fight a weakling.  You won't get many exp but you'll get the same amount of lp and at a really fast rate.  

Though I haven't had to resort to this, it seems like a nice idea to fall back on if it were to get messed up to that point.  Right now it seems really open though....the license system that is.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Anyway, can someone confirm for me if a gamesave from the leaked version works with the version that was released yesterday? =o Anyone? I'd be really grateful. <3



I doubt it would, it was confirmed the leaked review copy has a different filesize than the retail version.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I will rent it this weekend to check.......
If not, too bad...it will be leaked forever for me.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 1, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Lets see... started the game... it was pretty fun.  saved in the opening part as the brother.  Then i went did a bunch of stuff as our main charecter without encountering a single save point...  Go to do the second bounty.... and it pretty much bent me over and rammed me in the pooper in all of about 2 seconds...
> 
> Extremely frustrating, now i have to retrack the last hour of crap i did (atleast i wont be mindlessly wandering this time)  Maybe i will go play Bully and continue working on this when my frustration wears off.




Draffut, there is a save point in every exit of Rabanastre, so you can just save before you head out to the Eastersand to kill the Tomato.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2006)

> Extremely frustrating, now i have to retrack the last hour of crap i did (atleast i wont be mindlessly wandering this time)


lol, that happend to me with the cactoid hunt....1000 needels wtf? he he he

Do any of you know about the effects of getting Quickens very eraly on your final max MP? Does it cut your max potential?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Lets see... started the game... it was pretty fun.  saved in the opening part as the brother.  Then i went did a bunch of stuff as our main charecter without encountering a single save point...  Go to do the second bounty.... and it pretty much bent me over and rammed me in the pooper in all of about 2 seconds...
> 
> Extremely frustrating, now i have to retrack the last hour of crap i did (atleast i wont be mindlessly wandering this time)  Maybe i will go play Bully and continue working on this when my frustration wears off.



Should of learned from every final fantasy, without saving you dying and fucked


----------



## geG (Nov 1, 2006)

Ah, it arrived today. =] Can't wait to play this one; I loved FF9 too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2006)

I hated FF9 and FF5, I'm glad this one is much better.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

^I hated 9 too, this is great though


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah 9 sucked ass, the characters were just shitty imo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2006)

HATED 9, BURN IN HELL IT WAS GOOD D:

Personally for me, im getting it later today. Hopefully, it's better than some other RPG's I played. FFVII was the most dissapointing for me, FFIX had that epic fairytale thing most RPG's lack now, and FFXII looks like a mature once of Final Fantasy/Star Wars serious buisness to win.

The judges look to be the best kinda faction in RPG's.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2006)

Nine sucked because they kept using the same plot devices over and over, like the giant snake in the sewer and the train car breaks down so you have to investigate, happens twice. Plus there was the Stezer/Sephiroth ripoff Kuja.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2006)

Kuja was 10x better than shallow Sephiroth though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2006)

Kuja wasn't even really a bad guy or being influenced by badguys, it was just a difference of prespective. Saving you're own people and the like. Sephiroth was actually under the control of JENOVA and I don't see how Sephiroth was shallow, he didn't chase women, when Kuja actually was trying to get with Garnet. Sephiorth was to the point and killed people, that was what he wanted to do. Kuja was a cross dressing pansy.

Not to mention they pulled Necron out of their ass at the end because they realized Kuja wasn't a good badguy for the ending.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

Nine sucked cause it was boring as hell. Characters were all boring/weak. It was just the worse :*(


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2006)

They didn't pull out Necron cause of Kuja not being a good final boss.

Necrom more or less was the man behind the robe, and apparently seen the actions of every FF game with the crystals involved really, which is some interesting bit.

I still find Kuja>>Sephiroth effortlessly though.


----------



## geG (Nov 1, 2006)

The only thing I didn't like about 9 was Necron. I loved the hell out of the rest of the game; it's my second favorite FF.

Also, XD I got killed at the beginning playing as Reks.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

You could die as Ruks? 0_0


----------



## geG (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, if you go back an area in that castle, Basch and the others won't be there. I got ambushed by two guys and they killed me in 10 seconds. XD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't see how anyone could hate 9, it was awesome. 9 was mostly for old-schoolers. It had a great story, great characters and yeah, it did have something that alot of rpgs lack today. 9 was just amazingly great. 

So far in XII all is going well. I've gotten used to the battle system now. I'm not trying to think of how I'm wanting my characters to turn out in the long run.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 1, 2006)

Lol, the part with reks is just to get the hang of the combat system, it doent even count for the exp or items


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 1, 2006)

Final Fantasy IX had the best music score IMO, I still listen to Terra, You're Not Alone, and Melodies of Life.  I rather play FF9 over FF8, which I believe had the stupidest game mechanic in the whole series (Junction bleh).

Anyways I might be going out to buy the FF12 guide so I can get through the Japanese Version and then get the English Version for Christmas.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm enjoying the game so far, but I've got to say: If gaming were like sex then the game is mansturbating.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2006)

WTF guys.......you could have made your own FFIX thread....



> trying to think of how I'm wanting my characters to turn out in the long run.


 Easy.....they will utimately be everything.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a question, do basic enemies respawn?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, just go one or two maps away....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

I almost died against that gang in the mines, wow they wanted to kick my ass  I ran


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2006)

Lol, I remember that.....did you try to fight them? I just flat out fan and all but one of my party died...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

Fought for a total of five seconds before he killed my beatiful bunny girl. THen i ran like hell with mr. scar


----------



## Mojim (Nov 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I almost died against that gang in the mines, wow they wanted to kick my ass  I ran


Lol  I remember when i played here,this is where the B'gamman gang trying to kill the team and we supposed to run from them,but i decided to fight them =O....but soon after,i realized these guys are not meant to fight with your current level!! Then i ran like hell ...lol 
Two of my party died -__- Only Vaan survived ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

I must say though. At first i hated Van, thought he be another tidus but he turns out pretty cool. A bit emo but he's still far better then Tidus but not as cool as Cloud. Defently a good main character, and the girls...defently went in the right direction 

Oh and i hope 13 goes with this combat. If it's back to the old one i won't mind, but this one owns


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2006)

I hated running from them, I don't think they have HP, its not in the guide, it just tells you to run, but I went back to an earlier save to quest, level up and all of that stuff because I got stuck in that fight on the Dregdenought.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, well i ran my ass off and got away  About to do a side-mission before i go and rescue van's girl.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 1, 2006)

Random but I want to correct the "FFIX's characters are weak" statement. It's not true. Kuja took down an entire planet with just raw power in FFIX and Zidane was made out to be stronger than Kuja and to surpass him so really the FFIX characters were extremely damn strong. 

Right now I'm in the mines and yeah, I died against them the first time. I didn't even know what to do until I saw their health wasn't going down and by the time I realized I needed to get my ass out Balthier died and it was over.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 1, 2006)

@crazymtf: Lol yeah Vaan is a cool guy ^^.At first you don't see or feel Vaan is like the main character at all,but after you play it further in the game,that all will be changed =)

Ok,since now that this thread have more new people posting here and have already played the game,what do you guys think about their voice actor? Is there anything that you don't like or satisfied?

As for me,this game had the best voice ever IMO!! =) You know how crappy voice they can turn out when they translate it to English.I'm glad FFXII turn out really great and happy with it ^_^ (when i play the game,i'll max the volume though...lol)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Random but I want to correct the "FFIX's characters are weak" statement. It's not true. Kuja took down an entire planet with just raw power in FFIX and Zidane was made out to be stronger than Kuja and to surpass him so really the FFIX characters were extremely damn strong.
> 
> Right now I'm in the mines and yeah, I died against them the first time. I didn't even know what to do until I saw their health wasn't going down and by the time I realized I needed to get my ass out Balthier died and it was over.



I think you misunderstood, or I did, I thought he meant they were weakily written, I didn't have problems with leveling them or their power, but I mean their personalities and what not, or thats how I took him to mean it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

azim86 said:


> @crazymtf: Lol yeah Vaan is a cool guy ^^.At first you don't see or feel Vaan is like the main character at all,but after you play it further in the game,that all will be changed =)
> 
> Ok,since now that this thread have more new people posting here and have already played the game,what do you guys think about their voice actor? Is there anything that you don't like or satisfied?
> 
> As for me,this game had the best voice ever IMO!! =) You know how crappy voice they can turn out when they translate it to English.I'm glad FFXII turn out really great and happy with it ^_^ (when i play the game,i'll max the volume though...lol)



I love the voice acting, excellent so far


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2006)

Does anyone else get the idea that Lowtown is just another word for ghetto.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2006)

That is what I thought at first.....and its not entierly true...


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Nov 1, 2006)

Who's the main baddie of FFXII and is there pics of him/her yet?

nvm


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

I got ashe, and i got her first special but i have no clue how to use it. It says five second time thingy but what do i press? I'm confused


----------



## ymcauloser (Nov 1, 2006)

Just got the game today, really good game. Havent played my ps2 longer than 15 minutes in the last 6 months til this game came along.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't you get it? 
1. press button
2. recive bacon
3. ?????
4. profit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 1, 2006)

Normally i never give out IGN insider articles but this one involved Ff 12 so i thought it was worth to post it.


*Spoiler*: __ 






> *Final Fantasy XII: A Deeper Look
> Look past the production values and hype and this is what you'll see.
> by Craig Beridon*
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

Funny thing is i haven't played a game YET on 360 to match the greatness of FF12 in only 12 hours...now that's sad  That guy has a very different idea of what i think is great, so i'll just leave it at that.


----------



## geG (Nov 1, 2006)

X-Play's review on FF12:



The first 5 they've ever given to a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks, but I feel compeld to give my opinion in responce to a few points.....


> the franchise loses its mystique, and becomes just another Japanese console RPG.


 If you just want visuals, go watch a RL movie or one wiht cg.....whatever. Its style that is important, charachters, plot ect...


> In an effort to make combat (50% of the RPG experience) more interactive and engaging, the developers of FFXII have done the opposite, and have transformed players into spectators left watching the game play itself.


 Gambits are the stratagy of combat....the interativity is in the real time dymension, wich I do not yet understand. You do need autopiolet for some mega bosses, but otherwise you can choose to be in controll and you get the 'gambit system' in bits and pieces...



> It's a good idea, but poorly executed and under developed.


  Well they did't want to turn an RPG into an action game (even if it appear that it could be at times) and of course XIII will further improve upon it. As well as having a more action based offshoot...



> Think about that: A Final Fantasy game in which magic is nearly useless. So this means the players will inevitably be drawn to developing their characters in the same way. It's a waste of a great leveling system that allows more freedom of character customization the series has ever provided.


 Magic is used to prepare for battle (haste or bubble, or reverse anyone? hehe) As well, most will complete the whole grid. Magic is needed to heal also...no tenseiga here


> it would have retained it's wow factor and gamers could've forgiven it's serious faults.


 The 'wow' factor is a weak ground to hold.....not needed. 


> In the end it will be remembered by fans for its unique approach, and that's about it.


 And political themes, Fran's booty, the tons of alsome bosses, great world exporation, and that Dino lol.....

Why do I say all this when you all know it? I guess I'm avoiding other work....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah Kat i get everything you say, especially fran's booty


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm on the dreadnought thingy and am getting raped. I didnt bring the proper equipment.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Nov 1, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Right now I'm in the mines and yeah, I died against them the first time. I didn't even know what to do until I saw their health wasn't going down and by the time I realized I needed to get my ass out Balthier died and it was over.



That's what just happened to me. I accidentally ran down too far one hall and got cornered by all 4 of them.

A solid 30 minutes of gaming lost.

The stupid Flower Cactoid also pwned me twice before I finally waited until I had the whole party back.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2006)

> I'm on the dreadnought thingy and am getting raped. I didnt bring the proper equipment.


 Oh shi- Well, good luck, but that's understandable as the pooper equipment costs about 100,000 gil...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't believe this game got bad reviews from those assholes on X-Play, I hate that show anyway, I don't think anyone who cares about story, plot and characters even works in that place. I can't even bare to look at what they said about it. 

Funny thing is I don't hear anyone bitching about the delays on Zelda, the PS3, or any of those things. But this game is really great, I love the combat, I love the story, I love the new system of travel, its like the took the archetechture of 9 (the only good thing in that game), the character design from 10, the world design from 11, and rolled it into one with a new story. I love it.


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> I can't believe this game got bad reviews from those assholes on X-Play, I hate that show anyway, I don't think anyone who cares about story, plot and characters even works in that place. I can't even bare to look at what they said about it.



Are you retarded? They gave it a 5 out of 5.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 2, 2006)

the game is bomb as hell. let me restate that....THE GAME IS BOMB AS HELL. i know everyone else knows that...but i just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Bomb as hell? Sorry...i dont even understand that slang 

@Cardboard - It got a 5 out of 5....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2006)

Geg said:


> Are you retarded? They gave it a 5 out of 5.



I thought the ratings were out of ten? Well no matter, I still don't trust ratings. I remember someone gave 1080 snowboards a perfect 10 once, and I wondered how you could even think that?


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 2, 2006)

I love this game and I love the battle system.  Not only are battles faster, but they are much harder and require some form of strategy to win.

The gameplay is really similar to MMORPGs, which has its pros and cons but I think it was a change for the better.  At least this way I don't have to worry about griefers, PKers and assholes stealing my kills.


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2006)

I just got through with the mission on the Giza plains, and I'm loving it. The battle system is much more fun than I'd expected.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

^Yeah. I'm up in the place where these riders are at. I got through it all but this moggle now warns me about a gigantic turtle? Humm...I'll see what awaits


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2006)

I love how they'll place some insanely overpowered monsters in the early game, like the Warewolves and that dinosaur thing. It's showing you that you can't just hack through everything like in previous FFs.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope you can't, cause they'll kick your ass


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm at the same place you are Crazy except I'm trying to level up my guys now.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Haha same


----------



## Kaki (Nov 2, 2006)

Halo 3: The 'Real' Facts
oh god wtf!??


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Can somone explain to me the specials? I have no clue on how to use them. I have one for Vaan and one for Ashe.


----------



## Obvakhi (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm at the Ogir and Nam-Yensa Sandseas. These Urotans or whatever(I call em sand people) are getting on my nerves. Since the strategy guide did NOT warn me ahead of time... I do not have Aero or Slow to counter them.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Aero hurts them? Shit i didn't know that  Just killed over 200


----------



## Obvakhi (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm looking at the guide and his LV16 Vaan has 815 HP when mine LV15 Vaan only has 543 HP. How the fuck does that work? Am I missing something here?
This game is almost forcing me to cheat. 
When do the damn Gameshark codes come out?!!!


----------



## Draffut (Nov 2, 2006)

Obvakhi said:


> I'm looking at the guide and his LV16 Vaan has 815 HP when mine LV15 Vaan only has 543 HP. How the fuck does that work? Am I missing something here?
> This game is almost forcing me to cheat.
> When do the damn Gameshark codes come out?!!!



He uses some trick in the game to amass LP, then bought alot of the +HP liscenses.  There is +50, 100, 150, 200, and 500.  Doesn;t seam to impressive to me, using some type of exploit to get absurd levels of LP, so you can just amass all the top level abilities like it's nothing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm Lv 20 now, and I just went through some hard battles. I fought two demon walls (remember them from seven) it was a bitch.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2006)

How the specials work really, is based on a combo system.

the reason you cant do anything during the timer crazy is I am assumeing noone else in the party has a special move or whatever its called.

That timer is to link one special move to another to attack the enemy's weak point for massive damage.

I'm around the tatoonie-like area of the game, after the first judge battle. It is true about what they say about FF, it's like Star Wars


----------



## DeathRose (Nov 2, 2006)

i dont have FFXII but i really dont want it because they screwed up the really good battle system in this one


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2006)

I wouldn't say it's screwed up, it's just different.

The game's battle system is better than VII's, where everyone can just be clones cept for 1-2 differences, while XII gives them more forms of originality. And if you found VII fun, XII should be just as fun.

I was bored of VII, and Im <3ing the ass out of this.


----------



## Cy (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, they have FFXII at my local EB. I'm going to go and trade in Phantom Brave, Makai Kingdom, and Tales of Legendia (beat Brave, and never really got into the other ones... and ToS is so much better then Legendia, anyways...) for it and get the strat guide (mostly to look at the characters and just in case I get stuck). Best part is, I can trade my three games for the special edition one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2006)

One problem I have is you have to work to earn the liscence and then buy the Magic or Tech too...it really should just be one or the other, that way it can only cost me some gil, or when I level, I could use it instantly in the field instead of having the trek to town.


----------



## Cy (Nov 2, 2006)

Meh. The digital devil saga games had a thing where you had to go to save points in order to buy the ability to learn a technique. I doubt this is too much worse.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> Meh. The digital devil saga games had a thing where you had to go to save points in order to buy the ability to learn a technique. I doubt this is too much worse.



But you have to buy it from the store after you get the liscence for it.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 2, 2006)

And only certain stores sell things at certain points...

hmmm, yay I'm level 44!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2006)

How many hours have you clocked in?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm gonna be 17 hours, level 20 for all three of my peeps *Vaan/Brach/Ashe*. I figured out how to do Specials, very fun, but summons are more useful *IMO*  Game owns but i wanted to finanally kill those fuckin chickens and the rain destroyed the place where they were


----------



## Kaki (Nov 2, 2006)

I know.....but don't worry the planes will dry out...

What are the summons like, I have not activated mine.....who did you give yours to?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 2, 2006)

Today i recieved my copy of collectors edition and the save i had works with it, so im back on the game, i stopped when i was in Archades


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Only got one, balmie? Fire demon you fight. He kick's ass. Especially his final attack before leaving. His normal attack's can do anywhere from 700-1500. He last quite long, he can take down the Dino himself. I like him alot. I gave him to Vaan since Vaan is still out once he summons him and as of now he has the most armor.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I'm gonna be 17 hours, level 20 for all three of my peeps *Vaan/Brach/Ashe*. I figured out how to do Specials, very fun, but summons are more useful *IMO*  Game owns but i wanted to finanally kill those fuckin chickens and the rain destroyed the place where they were



hell yeah...they piss me the hell off too! omgggg...hahaha..funny how we get extra serious when it comes to this...but yeah, they piss me off too. stupid birds.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

^LOL, right? I hated them so much, now i can easily kill them and he's not there


----------



## Cy (Nov 2, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> But you have to buy it from the store after you get the liscence for it.



Do you have to get a liscence for every tech you want to buy? Or just a generic liscence to allow the purchase of techs?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Need to linclnce every tech you buy


----------



## Cy (Nov 2, 2006)

How do you get lisences? And do you have to pay for the tech again after you get the lisences? And once you buy a tech, can you use it immediately?

Edit: And after you give someone a summon, can you move that summon to another person?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

You only gotta buy the tech once. LTo get the Lisen you gotta have luck to find it, lol. As for the summon, you can give it to WHOEVER you want but once they have it you cant take it back.


----------



## superman_1 (Nov 2, 2006)

i had been waiting for this game for a long time......and its finally out in canada and i just bought the collector's edition today...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 2, 2006)

So what are you guys turning your characters into? Here's my list. What's written first is their main profession. 

Vaan - Sword user/Mage
Ashe - Sword user/Mage
Fran - Mage/Bow user
Balthier - Gun user (it sucks since guns aren't good right now in the game/White Mage
Penelo - White Mage/Pole user
Bashe - Sword user/Weapons master/White Mage when needed


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2006)

Just curious, what level were you guys in that passage with all the electricity-sucking monsters? I was at level 6 when I entered it and now I'm at level 8, and the monsters still feel kind of overpowered.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Ima train Fran/Bath/Penelo later. For now my team is 
*Vaan* - Sword (1H)/White Mage
*Ashe* - Dagger/Mage
*Bashe* - Spear/Some white mage

So far anyway. Maybe change it, just experminting. I was wrong, i am now clocked in at 16 hours, now 18, i was 16:34 before now 18:03 and all my character's level 21 *Main team*. I am working on Side-Missions, i completed Seven, and now going after the wayne. It says Sandsea, anyone know how to get there easy? Also what level should i be to face him? *I've beaten the big fucking toad, wow was he a tuffy at my level, but mr. Belmie *Summon* Helped ALOT* 

*When i fought the boss there Geg, i was level 10 but i worked hard to win. Leveled to 11 after the fight.* 

@ Seto - Highest chain = 134


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 2, 2006)

Gambits make things a bit too easy when it comes to putting it on the main member, which is why I keep it off for him except when I'm leveling up and want to eat dinner or something at the same time.

Geeze, and this game is pretty good length, but my stupid friend, who got the game is already up to the last dungeon, and almost spoiled the place for me before I forced the game off .  That jackass missed a whole lot of classes just so he could finish the game 

Anyway, I just switched Basch (or w/e)out for Ashe.  She's way lower leveled than them, but since the game's mostly equipment based, it's not so bad.  Plus that dagger's more dangerous than I thought it was.


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2006)

Right now, all of my characters have gotten some kind of white magic. You can never have enough people with Cure.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 3, 2006)

.seto. said:


> Later on do you get better ammunition?
> 
> Mines pretty gimped right now, I can't find a place to buy them. Other than the bazaar.


You do get more, but it's far and few in between...at least I've only encountered  1 other form of ammunition for both the arrows and the guns :S.  But I'm only about 25 hours into the game, so things will probably change.  Right now I've only gotten bullets through bazzars though :S, which is why loot is so important


Geg said:


> Right now, all of my characters have gotten some kind of white magic. You can never have enough people with Cure.


That's true, though it's good not to try to make everyone the same type of character.  It's kinda hard to resist given the system, but variety is beneficial in this game.  Though you are right to give all characters cure and whatnot.


----------



## Obvakhi (Nov 3, 2006)

Someone please explain to me what Quickenings are and how to work them. The manual does a terrible job at explaining it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2006)

They are just limit breaks. You learn them through the License Board. On the board there's 18 spots for any characters to learn. Anyway, out of the 6 characters each get 3 Quickenings. When you reach a Quickening spot on the License Board and learn it the spot disappears on all the other boards so other characters can't go to that same spot and get a Quickening. Eventually they fill up as you get one by one until everyone has 3. 

Right now everyone in my group has 1 each.


----------



## Obvakhi (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok I got that, but what I don't understand is how to actually use them. It says there's button combinations? yet I don't see anything... only to press R2(which doesn't make sense either).


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 3, 2006)

Balthier is my hero  Though im loving the game Vaan annoys me for someodd reason.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 3, 2006)

W00t. Got the game yesterday. How can you make characters attack more faster?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> W00t. Got the game yesterday. How can you make characters attack more faster?



You have to level up...just like in all the other games. It takes longer here, but when you have three people it goes faster. Or you could just put the timer on active and risk the horrendous ass kicking...

I am level 26 now, I'm headed for some Mountain and I just left a forest. The last boss battle I had was intense, six limit breaks chained together and one summon all in the same battle, but I won, barely. The thing was hard. 

For some reason the battles in this one seem to get your heart racing faster.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 3, 2006)

Seto said:
			
		

> Later on do you get better ammunition?
> 
> Mines pretty gimped right now, I can't find a place to buy them. Other than the bazaar.


Most powerful ammunition are only can get from 'trading'.Trading here means you have to sell your loots that you get through your adventure.The more loots you sell,the higher chances you can get better ammunition and the item will appear through Bazaar ^^.

This also apply to other things such as items,armor,weapons and acessories.Remember,the more rare loots that you sell,the chances you can get rare and powerful weapons,armors,ammo,acessories and items are also higher.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2006)

I always sell that shit since I always seem to need money...sometimes games are too realistic.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 3, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:
			
		

> I always sell that shit since I always seem to need money...sometimes games are too realistic.


Lol yea ^^.That's the only way you can gain Gil besides than doing hunt mission.

Anyway,i have almost 2 million Gil (to be exact 1.9 mil),just from selling all the loots that i got ^^.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Lol yea ^^.That's the only way you can gain Gil besides than doing hunt mission.
> 
> Anyway,i have almost 2 million Gil (to be exact 1.9 mil),just from selling all the loots that i got ^^.



At the present I only have like 10,000, but I buy like every weapon and armor and never sell them back, after I made a mistake once and sold the wrong thing.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 3, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> At the present I only have like 10,000, but I buy like every weapon and armor and never sell them back, after I made a mistake once and sold the wrong thing.


As for me,i buy every acessories that are available in the shops.Meanwhile for armors and weapons,i'll sell them back to get extra money if i don't want to use it anymore.

So your now at Mt Bur-Omisace.How many Espers do you have at the moment?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 3, 2006)

So I am tryign to figure out how to progress my charecters on the grid, any sugestions?  Here is what I have now.

Vaan - Sword with Shield, basic White Magic
Ashe - Mace and Shield, lots of White and Green magic.
Fran - Bow, alittle bit of all 5 Magics, alot in Time magic.  My favorite char, using as leader most of time.
Balthier - Gun, and basic Mhite magic.
Penelo - Rods, lots of black/Arcane magic.  Only char not getting Basic white magic.  rather justhave her specialize in potions, ethers, and remedies.
Bashe - Axes... if one would ever show up.  Then eventually big 2 handed weapons, like Greatswords or Spears.  White magic

I just finished assembling my party, nad so only like level 13-14, so if this isn't going to fly later, i have time to change it around.  any sugestions?  I tend to use all charecters pretty much equally, except maybe Fran, cause she is awsome.

also, ya i thought i was rich when i finished the raid near hte start.  got back to town with 15g....  It was gone in no time between buying some absurdly expensive 7000 gil skill, and 1000g for a single peice of armor.  and then noticed i was poor before i could completely reoutfit anyone.... and i pretty much stole from 95% of what i killed.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 3, 2006)

@Draffut: Hhmmm...this actually is according to your own likings and how do you want your character to be.Just do what you think would be best for your characters

As for me,when i started on the license board,i make everyone the same,equal ^^.Now that i've completed all my character boards,so every one is the same ^__^


----------



## Draffut (Nov 3, 2006)

azim86 said:


> @Draffut: Hhmmm...this actually is according to your own likings and how do you want your character to be.Just do what you think would be best for your characters
> 
> As for me,when i started on the license board,i make everyone the same,equal ^^.Now that i've completed all my character boards,so every one is the same ^__^



Well, i have heard lots of stories of people who dont power level (like me) gettign stuck later becuase they fucked up the lisence board on thier charecters.  I dont feel like having that happen, and know as soon as it does, i will lose all interest in the game.  Has happened a number of other times.  (Final Fantasy Tactics for one.  but that game is so good, i still played threw it again.  FFXII isn;t as good as tactics though  )


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2006)

My guys are like this 

Vaan; Basic sword sheild user with a lil white and black magic.
Ashe; same thing except im gonna make her like a white nage
Fran; bow/spear user, with a bit of black magic
Balthier; Gun/bomb user
Basche; Sword/Hammer user
Penelo; Dagger/Pole/Black and Green mage

I NEVER power level. Ever. I never stop and level up in a RPG either. I deal and fight every battle forced upon me really. I think that adds replay value in random battle RPGs, because of the different total amounts of battles will always be different at endgame, and the enemies and exp you get aren't always the same.

I don't think FFXII has anything like that, so playing it down the same path every time would probably give you the exact same EXP.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 3, 2006)

I've been blogging about my FFXII experience.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 3, 2006)

Vaan for some reason reminds me of some Arabic guys harem whores


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't know how quicken's work either, like how to USE them correctly...


----------



## Mojim (Nov 3, 2006)

^ Nice explaination KN =) 

Quickenings are the highest damage that you can do in the game.If possible try to do level/rank 3 Quickenings whenever you see the button on the screen and everytime it appears.With this you can deal major damage to your enemies.
KN's right,when you do chain combo Quickenings,try to press it as fast as you can,so that you can save your time for the next button.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2006)

If you chain more than seven together you get a special move called Cataclysim which does area of effect damage, its really bad ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks though i still find summoning's very imported and it won't use all The MP of the team too.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 3, 2006)

Quickenings are a really good way to cause damage, but it's also kinda risky when you only have one bar, I've just stuck to slow and steady wins the race, and they seem to get damaging as the game goes on for some reason :S  I guess it's dependent on playing style though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2006)

You didn't know how to use quickenings?

It's actually very simple D:

What is so hard to comprehend about it? Chain the stuff up when you unlock more, unlock enough to deal more chains, and does more damage.

I have no clue how summons work, as I haven't crossed any yet.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 3, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> You didn't know how to use quickenings?
> 
> It's actually very simple D:
> 
> ...



You will eventually.  It doesn't take too long to get to your first summon.  I'd say about 1/3 or 1/4 into the game you'll get your first esper.....I have yet to use it since I'm trying to stay away from those and mist attacks for now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2006)

What I like about this game is the subtle refernces to other Matsuda games, like FFT and Vagrant Story.

Hell, all 3 games take place on the same world, but at different times


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2006)

Really? So Vagrant story takes place of Ivalice too? I know about Tactics Advance, the reaces are the same and I think some of the locations, I can't remember. But Montablanc is there, doesn't that mean something? 

I like the storyline alot so far, there is a lot going on, it seems kind of Lord of The Rings to me, but not in a cheesy way like some things. I like it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2006)

Tactics Advance I donno...in that game, Ivalice is a story book. But there's Montablanc

FFT takes place to the west of where FFXII takes place, and many years before it.

Vagrant Story takes place way further to the east of where FFXII takes place, in Valendia.

And, it's ironic cause all 3 games fucking pwn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Tactics Advance I donno...in that game, Ivalice is a story book. But there's Montablanc
> 
> FFT takes place to the west of where FFXII takes place, and many years before it.
> 
> ...



I never actually beat FFTA and FFT I got far, but didn't finish it. But what are the references to the other games. I just go done with the Mountain Temple part, so if it comes after that I still might notice it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2006)

FFXII refernces Vagrant Story by it's art design of the world, very much like Vagrant, and there is a refernce somewhere to a class in VS.

I think both have those lizard men, I never got uber far in VS


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

It's not that i didn't know how to use it, only Vaan had one, the othere's i worked on othere things beside getting quickens. Now i know how to use them. There good for major attack but i still think summon's could be more useful. By the way what's your highest chain on quickens? Mine is 12


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2006)

I haven't really gotten to chain yet, I dont use mine on basic common folk, and I am up to that flying boss before entering the tombs.

For basic chains, I think 22 was the highest, against those Jawa lookalikes.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Nah i ment special chain but yeah the flying thingy is EASY. What level are you? And just use *Dark* and he'll go down QUICK  Also my highest normal was 168 *I went through them AGAIN for almost no reason * Now level 23, all the newest armor and spells and techs.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2006)

I didnt lose to him, I more or less am taking a less serious trait and fucking around with codes, more or less to look for items/characters that have been locked out of the final game.

Vaan is level 17, Ashe and Basch are 16, Penelo 13, Balthier and Fran 12, and the guest dood who's name I forget is 19.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Codes? You no fun


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2006)

Testing for perks is all


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 3, 2006)

Quick question is their a way to undo Licenses? Or is It permanent?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Perminit...cry now?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> It's not that i didn't know how to use it, only Vaan had one, the othere's i worked on othere things beside getting quickens. Now i know how to use them. There good for major attack but i still think summon's could be more useful. By the way what's your highest chain on quickens? Mine is 12


Yes they are good.But for me i prefer use Quickenings,cuz they pwnz!! I only use summons for decoy especially when against tough boss and enemies.The Esper in the earlier in the game aren't very powerful,but wait till you get the optional Esper and the ones that you will get from the storyline.But the most powerful Esper is an optional one ^^ (i'm getting close to get them).

As for the chain,I once did the Quickening chains for 17 hit on boss...and instant kill! 

Say crazy where are you in the game right now? Just curious =)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Just killed that stupid wyne king creature, the optional side-missions. I'm about to head past Giza and to the new place, i forgot what happen *I been doing side-missions for 4 hours* But i have everyone on my team and summon so that means right after i got the summon and back to town.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Just killed that stupid wyne king creature, the optional side-missions. I'm about to head past Giza and to the new place, i forgot what happen *I been doing side-missions for 4 hours* But i have everyone on my team and summon so that means right after i got the summon and back to town.


Ah i see ^^.So you just got Belias and you are now heading to Jahara,land of the Garif if i'm correct?

4 hours on those hunt missions O_o.That's pretty long though.But i think that's good enough for your progress ^_^.If you already know this 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you can get an optional Esper along the way to Jahara inside Zatirenan Cave


----------



## Kaki (Nov 3, 2006)

> you can get an optional ass kicking along the way to Jahara inside Zatirenan Cave


 Fixed.....

4 hours does seem long.......I'm up to level 46.....hehe


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

I had to do the ones i missed. I completed 8 missions *Side-missions* before this i only completed two  Going to land of grief now. I'm just having fun, love this game man, it owns  And the optional esper, am i high enough level? *23 for my three mains*


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Perminit...cry now?



No not really  just got to either A) Not use the character or b) get more LP . No need to shed tears


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Haha, ok, cause people been complaining but i nkow what i'm doing with my PEOPLE, they going to be true soliders....mages...everything


----------



## Mojim (Nov 3, 2006)

@Kaki: Lol 
Say Kaki where are you in the game? You must be further than me i think ^^



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> I had to do the ones i missed. I completed 8 missions *Side-missions* before this i only completed two  Going to land of grief now. I'm just having fun, love this game man, it owns  And the optional esper, am i high enough level? *23 for my three mains*


Lol i see.So that's the reason ^^
I'm not sure though if that lvl of yours is enough to defeat it.When the 1st time i fought with it,at that time my level is 30+..heck,even with that lvl i'm having trouble with it (1st try fight,game over ).

2nd try...instant kill to him  (i did 17 hit Quickenings on him )


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh gosh, you are sick!  I won't try it yet. Ima come back. But goddamn the land has to dry. I MUST KILL THOSE CHICKENS> I NEED REVENGE. So strong yet i have the urge to clear the rain like storm and take those chickens head on with Belias!!!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Perminit...cry now?



like I said before, it's not so serious.  Making back license points is an easy process when you know where to go to score a quick kill.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Oh gosh, you are sick!  I won't try it yet. Ima come back. But goddamn the land has to dry. I MUST KILL THOSE CHICKENS> I NEED REVENGE. So strong yet i have the urge to clear the rain like storm and take those chickens head on with Belias!!!


Lol i'm sick, yeah i guess so .Yea better don't try it yet or you still can win if you do Quickening chains until its dead!!  That's If you decide to fight with it.

Oh yea that Cockatrice mission is quite tough for me as well.Keep healing in the entire battle.Stupid ugly freaking chicken!!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

I can't even rematch them. But when i see them....OH NOES IT'S ON< AND IMA KILL THEME ALL


----------



## Draffut (Nov 3, 2006)

Last hunt has 50 million + life... thats sick.  my friends guide says it will tkae a few hours to kill....

May put this game on hold, that is kinda depressing.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 3, 2006)

I think yazzy is second to last...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Well got to land of grief, did the side mission *Kill that big foot monster, piece of cake with my team! And summon!* But i was wondering if somone could tell me where i should head cause after all the talking with the high cheif and such, i was helping my sister with her Ipod and didn't get to hear where to head...Do i go back towards Giza or what? I'm lost


----------



## Cy (Nov 4, 2006)

I just got this game. So far I only have Vaan and he's level 4. Leveling up takes a long time... But its fun. I like how my MP refils so fast.

Here's the big question: Does this game have break damage limit?If not, then I can't see how your supposed to kill a 50+million hp boss while dealing 9999 damage an attack. And it would really suck if you took him down to 100K and then he killed you.


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 4, 2006)

love this game!  i'm level ten and getting ready to go save my precious penelo  i'm going to do some sidemissions to gain some more lp and gil first though.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 4, 2006)

I belive you go to the forest next walk from the village up and to the right on the map....... then you can go to fran's village or talk to the soldiers outside the forrest....



> If not, then I can't see how your supposed to kill a 50+million hp boss while dealing 9999 damage an attack.


 Thats just what you do.......


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 4, 2006)

uhm, Ok I barely played for an hour yesterday, for the first time.  well like 20 over an hour.  anyways.  took me forever to find that "rogue tomato".

I ended up using 3 outta the 5 potions in desert area or w/e.  anyways I know it's really early in the game, so b4 I restart the game, should I care that I used that much in that area?  I know I lvl'd up to 2 while there...but unlike WoW my health doesn't auto return, or if it does..it does it really slow.

I also don't like the feature of auto block, cause I used to be able to defend myself.

and I really hate teh camera thing, wish it had auto follow...and those rays of light aren't really necessary.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 4, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I ended up using 3 outta the 5 potions in desert area or w/e. anyways I know it's really early in the game, so b4 I restart the game, should I care that I used that much in that area? I know I lvl'd up to 2 while there...but unlike WoW my health doesn't auto return, or if it does..it does it really slow.


Why do you wanna restart the game? Your lvl is enough at this point of the game.Potions are really easy to get later.But for earlier in the game try not to use potions frequently.Save it for emergencies later (very important to keep you survive earlier in the game).
And about HP,it doesnt have auto return..but only MP does.You can regain your MP when you walking ^^


----------



## Cy (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah, I hate how when your fighting an enemy the camera doesn't auto-track the enemy sometimes. Sometimes you don't want to auto-track the enemy, but a lot of the time, I do.

Edit: Get Cure ASAP. Your MP returns at insane rates early on, so with cure you can use it twice, then kill a wolf, and by the time your done you have all your MP back.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 4, 2006)

I went around the whole area of where the Tomato is and fought everything. Cept that T-Rex....warning; it does massive damage.

I think I was level 3 when I pwned him.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 4, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> I went around the whole area of where the Tomato is and fought everything. Cept that T-Rex....warning; it does massive damage.


Don't touch that T-Rex...instant death for you -___-.You only can defeat that T-Rex when you're on lvl 20+ (of course with proper equipments)


----------



## Kaki (Nov 4, 2006)

lol t rex.....
And azim he was reffering to restarting as in NOT restarting but continuing to play....as opposed to restarting to keep his 3 potions....lo.l



> And about HP,it doesnt have auto return..but only MP does.You can regain your MP when you walking


 And you use mp to restore HP...



> Sometimes you don't want to auto-track the enemy, but a lot of the time, I do.


 Hold L2...


----------



## Draffut (Nov 4, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> I think yazzy is second to last...



There is a special boss you can take on after you finish every hunt and Esper.  but the final of the 45 hunts is the 50 million life boss.


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2006)

I've actually managed to kill a few of those red-name overpowered monsters just at level 12. (I'm in the Westsands/Sandsea place) Just chain a bunch of Quickenings together.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 4, 2006)

Kaki said:
			
		

> And azim he was reffering to restarting as in NOT restarting but continuing to play....as opposed to restarting to keep his 3 potions....lo.l


Ooops i'm a retard -_________-
Ok now i understand it...lol (silly me )



			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> And you use mp to restore HP...


I only used it when i fight bosses and tough enemies in mobhunts ^^.Besides you can buy Ether from a hidden merchant ^_^ (i remembered what Yondi said that Ethers are not available via shops,i guess he doesn't know about it yet)


----------



## Draffut (Nov 4, 2006)

Geg said:


> I've actually managed to kill a few of those red-name overpowered monsters just at level 12. (I'm in the Westsands/Sandsea place) Just chain a bunch of Quickenings together.



If you have alot of quickenings at level 12, you grinded alot of low level monsters early, which most people dont.  I am lvl 14 and i only have 2, will probobly get a third next level.


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2006)

Not really, up to this point I've only been fighting the monsters that have appeared in front of me. I just wanted to get some of the characters with Quickenings right away. Like for Balthier, I wasn't sure about what direction I wanted him to move on the Liscense board, so I just moved him through the weapons to get a Quickening. Though I've put more thought into most of my other characters. Right now, the only character who doesn't have a Quickening yet is Ashe.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

I Killed the dino for fun. Summon takes half it's life away, special  = the rest = I WIN


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2006)

Another question, what level were you guys on when you first went into the Westsands/Sandsea to find that tomb? All my characters are at level 12 right now and I'm thinking of going back in the Westsands to level up some and get some more gil to buy more armor.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 4, 2006)

When you first enter the tomb make sure you're strong enough. Level 12 isn't strong enough right now so try to levle up a bit more levels. I had the same problem so I spent an entire day leveling up. 

All I'll have to say is this. As soon as I entered the tomb my characters were on level 17, one level higher than Vossler was when I got him. Make sure they are up to his level and possibly above him and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 4, 2006)

For all of those who own FFXII how do you feel about the battle system?  I heard good things and bad things but would like a detailed description of what you like or dislike.

I heard you can't actually control the fight like before, the AI "does what it wants"

so...


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2006)

YOUNGSTARS87 said:


> For all of those who own FFXII how do you feel about the battle system?  I heard good things and bad things but would like a detailed description of what you like or dislike.
> 
> I heard you can't actually control the fight like before, the AI "does what it wants"
> 
> so...



It's very fun and much more fast-paced than previous FF games. I was really surprised by how fun it was just to go out and kill monsters.

It's true that you typically don't control the characters unless you have all the Gambits turned off (I usually have at least 1 character with gambits turned off), but the AI definitely doesn't do what it wants. You can set specific moves for the AI to do for each character and such.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

I still tell all my characters what to do and these battles make you jump alot more, good rush. I'd be level 15 to go to the tomb, if you got "Dark" The boss is far to easy


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 4, 2006)

Geg said:


> It's very fun and much more fast-paced than previous FF games. I was really surprised by how fun it was just to go out and kill monsters.
> 
> It's true that you typically don't control the characters unless you have all the Gambits turned off (I usually have at least 1 character with gambits turned off), but the AI definitely doesn't do what it wants. You can set specific moves for the AI to do for each character and such.



So if you have all gambits turned off you can control each player like in previous FF's?

Also what is a gambit and what is the benefit's of letting the AI do it, instead of you doing it?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

You can keep gambits on and still control you characters. It's just with gambits you can focus on your main character while the othere's fight on. It's very easy, and very fun


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Nov 4, 2006)

I had everyone around Level 14-16 when I entered the Tomb. The final boss gave me a good deal of trouble though, so you might want to get up to around Level 16.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2006)

Hinata's Fan said:


> I had everyone around Level 14-16 when I entered the Tomb. The final boss gave me a good deal of trouble though, so you might want to get up to around Level 16.



I was level 20 when I went through so none of them gave me trouble, really it seems like to me that when you are given a boss level you should consider them like three to five levels higher than it says.

If you beat both of the demon walls you get the Demonbane sword, which I got, it has an attack of 59. I was hitting 600 at that part of the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Damn, i wish i killed that othere door now!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Damn, i wish i killed that othere door now!!!



Well the way I leveled was walking back and forth to Rabanaster, so it was hard.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm 26 now


----------



## Cy (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm at level 6 now. So far I've done two hunts, but then the flower cactus thing on my latest hunt killed me with 1000 needles (bastard.... I nearly killed it, too), so now I'm off to go and invade the fete so I can use more party members then just Vaan. Hopefully any enemies I fight there won't be any harder then the giant wolf d00d... He was annoying because I had to keep healing.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah the Demon Wall is though to kill but it is worth it, you'll only get a better sword than demon bane in Mt.Bur Omnisace wich is a long way to go. To kill it i sugest to give mist knack to all of you chars and do a major attack and hope for a good combo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2006)

X-T said:


> Yeah the Demon Wall is though to kill but it is worth it, you'll only get a better sword than demon bane in Mt.Bur Omnisace wich is a long way to go. To kill it i sugest to give mist knack to all of you chars and do a major attack and hope for a good combo.



I just left there, and I didn't even get it, I'm already headed into the next place. I'm like level 28 now and I am wondering if I am doing the liscence board right. Its funny, this is the fastest I've ever played an FF game, but this place I am in now, some of the regular enemies killed me, which hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2006)

Right now I'm travelling the Sandsea and just got Vossler. My main party is

Vaan: Level 15, mostly attacker
Ashe: Level 14, attacker + lots of white magic
Penelo: Level 14, mostly black magic and white magic

I'll probably level up some before I get to the actual tomb.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Just killed the big ass demon dog and got **SPOILERS** Fran's Sister* and now i'm 

Van - 28 - Three Quickens *ALL magic, did i fuck up? *
Ashe -28 - 2 Quickens *Two Magic.* 
Barsch - 28 - 2 Quickens *Two Magic*


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 4, 2006)

I love this game!!!  I'm level 13 and just got all the characters.  I'm still trying to figure out exactly what kind of licences I want for each character.  :S


----------



## Kaki (Nov 4, 2006)

No you are doing fine.....


----------



## Brandt (Nov 4, 2006)

Damn, I haven't had this much fun since... well since a while. I just finished beating the second judge after the rescue of Ashe. Went through a couple of party members, but finally had Ashe, Vaan, and Basch beat him. I basically had Vaan and Basch attack while Ashe focused on the healing and stuff. 

Lot's of fun, and I'm looking forward to what comes next.


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2006)

I love how if your party dies you get to switch them with the characters you aren't using. If you couldn't do that I would have died many, many more times.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 4, 2006)

I didn't even know you could do that. It wasn't until my regular party died for the first time did I realise you could switch KO'd characters with healthy ones. I was like, "Why isn't it game over yet? My party's dead." Now and I know.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 4, 2006)

Sooo...is the game worth gettin? I've been contemplatin for quite awhile....


----------



## Kaki (Nov 4, 2006)

> Ashe focused on the healing and stuff.


Why is ashe allways the healer....
btw Berserk Ashe W. Katana is fun.....hehehe


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Beat the flower dragon, shit was hard  Level 29


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 4, 2006)

wow, you guys are fast.. I just got into giza plains in the beginning of the game..he and penelo are trying to find some kid so they'll give me a sunstone or something...i had to use 2 of my phoenix downs to bring penelo back up..damn bitch ..wish she would just heal herself haha.

I bought cure for vaan, then all of a sudden i get partied w/ penelo and she's got it too..and i'm thinking wtf..haha.

but w/e  I will max out these liscences b4 this game is over..
I wanna beat the game with ease.
I died in the plains recently..these werewolves did 152 dmg to us and I was like oh shit..

I thought the game provided it so when you targetted an enemy it would say the hp level and crap.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

You have to get a tech to see there stats, comes later on, and it doesn't take any MP to use *GOod part* I'm not fast, just love to play it


----------



## Mojim (Nov 5, 2006)

^ and it calls Libra ^^.Just put the skill on one of your team member in your Gambit setting.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep. So who been helping me latly? I Wanna give rep to everyone who has, i know Azim and Kata did, anyone else? Thanks.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 5, 2006)

^ Lol thanks for that crazy  I'm glad that i can help ya ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

No, thank you!  Really though game is great, and with the help it makes it even better. *By the way i still have great sepernt skin, i need this correct?*


----------



## Brandt (Nov 5, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Why is ashe allways the healer....
> btw Berserk Ashe W. Katana is fun.....hehehe



Because the Judge was attacking everyone _but_ Ashe.  She's the highest level character in my party, though. I'm at the Westersand just before the Sandsea. 

I'm rotating my characters around (2 at a time; Ashe doesn't change) to get them to level up to around 15 or so before I move on. By that time Ashe should be pretty high leveled (at least higher than the others) and can act as my quarterback in fights, so to speak.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 5, 2006)

> *By the way i still have great sepernt skin, i need this correct?*


 That is correct.....you give it to the woman in the easter sand village.....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Ah ok, i just got to the king, and now i gotta go back i'm guessing  Well that was a fun trip  Level 30


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 5, 2006)

omg I have a new found respect for this series.  I just went through some crazy stuff in that game.  Those bosses are fuckin tough, and that's what I've been waiting for for over 10 years now from an FF game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, gotta say they finally putting the hard part up in this game. I almost wanna go back to Final Fantasy 11 right now


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 5, 2006)

I never played 11 since that game doesn't count for me.  I don't play online games and whatnot since it's a bit disapointing that I have to pay to play a FF game, then pay monthly to get something out of it, rather than traditional FF games where I pay once and it's over with, but I've heard good things about 11, but I'll stay away anyway.  It's just not my type.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

It's pretty fun. If you like WoW/Everquest/Phansty star, it's simular. It does cost money to play but it's fun so you forget sometimes  But 12 owns the shit out of alot of games i've played right now


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 5, 2006)

aw, man i hate that !$$^#@^ cluckatrice i had to give basch three mists and everyone else two and i still barely made it. i'm level 13 now on to bhujerba


----------



## Draffut (Nov 5, 2006)

WEll, i fought the first judge yesterday.... and it was pretty disappointing.  Start off with a quickening (only have 2 chars with it) to clear off some of his life, and the guards.  Then he went and atacked Balthius... and wouldn;t stop for some god forsaken reason.

I would run away, ntodoing anything, healing myself, or attacking back, to not avail, he refused to turn and touch either of my tank charecters who were beating him in the ass.  So i ended up with a fight that consisted of casting 1 quickening, then running in a circle for the next 20 minutes casting heal on myself.

The game just dropped anouther notch for me.  good boss fights are very important in a game, and FF12 just botched that.

Maybe if this game ever gets remade, they will weaken the quickenings to be on the level of everything else to.  just going  "ok, i hit for 100 damage, so time to limit break for 6k" is retarded, regardless of the mana cost.  i could see obscene damage levels like that later, when you are hitting for 1k, and you quicken for 60k.... but taking out half a bosses life bar with one attack at hte very beginning is stupid.

I was fully enthralled with this game when i started, and it is quickly falling downhill.  somethign huge better change soon, or i will probobly end up puttign it at the bottom of my FF games ratings list.  And it almost had #2 after tactics a couple days ago.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't exactly get your complaint. Was the boss too easy? Too hard?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 5, 2006)

To boring and tedious.  casting one spell then runnign in a circle is rediculous.  might as well go play KH2 and just mash one button to beat the whole game.

and Quickenings are insanely strong.  Strong enough to the point where they beefed up the bosses to be able to take some massive quickening hits.  So now you have to masive grind to get alot of LP for quickenings to be able to drop most of the bosses.  And any game that makes you grind, is crap.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmm, I don't remember that boss fight being like that. I dunno.

And why does everyone say all you do in KH2 is mash one button? If all you do is press the X button, you'll die. Honestly, am I the only one who used strategy to fight in that game?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 5, 2006)

Geg said:


> Hmm, I don't remember that boss fight being like that. I dunno.
> 
> And why does everyone say all you do in KH2 is mash one button? If all you do is press the X button, you'll die. Honestly, am I the only one who used strategy to fight in that game?



well, i explained howthe fight went for me.  I quickenign, which one shoted every guard, which is dumb for a power that early in the game.  then he refuses to stop attackign Balthius, so balthius ran in a circle so he would get hit less, and the other two chars raped the judge.  it was silly and boring, but otherwise i would have spend a billion mana on heals.

And you could use strategy to play KH2.  But it's like using strategy to play Hungry Hungry Hippo's.  Strategy and mashing the game work equally well.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL quickens finishing bosses? Try facing Mr. Flower dragon. I was level 28, i had to first SUMMON, use level 3 Quiken with eVERYONE, and he still had 3/4 of his life. You think it's to easy? I use 35 hi-potion in those matchs and that excludes the guest high potion which neared 50. My god to easy, it's called the begining of the game...You still have a good 50+ hours to go


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah, right now i'm in the wet season on the giza plains, and that crock keeps beating me, trying to get the bounty but i'm only lvl 19, i don't think it possible, yet i need to get past him to get to my destination.  I might lvl up a few of my lesser characters that are lvl 12, lol

I have Van as lvl 20, ashe and old guy as 19, and the rest of the crew is lvl 12.  I may need them though in a boss fight, so gonna lvl them to at least 15-16 for right now.

BTW, Did anyone beat that crock???


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes. I beat everything so far...


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2006)

My basic strategy for boss fights this far has been just fight with my current party with everything I have until they're dead, then as soon as I switch them out for the other party have them immediately use their Quickenings. That's usually enough to finish off the boss.

But damn, crazymtf that sounds like a hard boss. 

I haven't done any hunts outside of that tomato thing yet. I'll probably start those once I finally get my strategy guide.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 5, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yes. I beat everything so far...



Do you remember what lvl you where??  Trying to see if I should lvl for a while...


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 5, 2006)

Nuzents, if you mean Croakadile, I hope you have Quickenings. At low health, he doubles his original level which means he's going to be hell if you don't finish him off quickly. You also have to do a lot of damage to overcome his healing over time but that shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, Send out your summon, let hiim fight for awhile, heal him alot until he takes croc's health down to half. Then use the highest quikens you have and you should be able to kill him.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 5, 2006)

doubles it, wow i need to lvl, yeah i got quickenings, but only 2 of them have a lvl 2 of it, and doing it at the beginning i can only knock of like 5000 hp and that not much on him, maybe a 4th.  Think i'm going to go back to see if I can get that sword, if not, i just going to lvl for a while.  Thanks Orc for letting me know that

Crazy , i summoned my fire monster the first time, but he did't do that good, maybe i should try it again, and see what happens with healing it a lot like u suggested...


----------



## Draffut (Nov 5, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> LOL quickens finishing bosses? Try facing Mr. Flower dragon. I was level 28, i had to first SUMMON, use level 3 Quiken with eVERYONE, and he still had 3/4 of his life. You think it's to easy? I use 35 hi-potion in those matchs and that excludes the guest high potion which neared 50. My god to easy, it's called the begining of the game...You still have a good 50+ hours to go



It's not that it's easy, i guess i need to be as specific as possible.  I liek easy games, as logn as they have intersting fights.  The problem is, becuase of the INANE difference in damage from your normal attacks, and your quickenings, all bosses seam to be either

A: You cast Quickening, they die.
B: They have a bajillion life (To coutner the obscene str of quickenings), so you cast quickening, It lives with plenty of life, then you spend the next hour slowly whittling it down with your normal attacks and spells (which do almsot no damage, to his absurd life bar.  becuase they do no damage next to your quickenings, which he was made to counter).

Maybe there ia a boss later who is immune to quickenings, but doesn;t have a bajillion life.  that might be a somewhat entertainign fight, but i am not gettign my hopes up.  So overall, the problem is the obsurd difference 9in damage from quickenings and regular attacks, to the point where no boss can really be tailored to make an entertaining fight, cause he is either far to weak, or take far to logn to kill.  Both of which are boring to fight, and the later is very tedious.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Guess i can't help you draffut, i love boss battles and having a great time. 

Anyway if somone could help me, i'm lost  I finished talking to that old king guy and i wasn't paying attention and i have no clue where to go. I went back to the main place and i got new hunting quest but i can't beat anything yet, to low of a level. I was just wondering where i can go *I tried to face the turtle in giza, the big ass one...haha...*


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 5, 2006)

i just got back from the dreadnought. i've decided to keep basch for my tank/knight/powerhouse, penelo for my white/green/black/arcane/time mage, and switch out balthier and fran for my long range attackers. i love this game


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2006)

I hate how on the second trip to Giza plains almost every area has some supermonster that'll turn from green to red the second it sees your party. Very irritating.


----------



## escamoh (Nov 5, 2006)

This game is greatness and I'm only up to the part where Basch is in my party for the first time...

The license system is a bit annoying for me though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm now level 31!  Where can i get a optionial summon? Am i high enough, belies is nice and all but a 2nd one would be kickass  I'm in the shirine, rightoutside the ice area *I think ima get another summon here1!! ^_^*


----------



## Draffut (Nov 5, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Guess i can't help you draffut, i love boss battles and having a great time.
> 
> Anyway if somone could help me, i'm lost  I finished talking to that old king guy and i wasn't paying attention and i have no clue where to go. I went back to the main place and i got new hunting quest but i can't beat anything yet, to low of a level. I was just wondering where i can go *I tried to face the turtle in giza, the big ass one...haha...*



Dont worry, i'll still finish the game.  Hell I finish FFVIII, and it's on my "10 worst games ever" list.  Just now i am startign to understand why these reviewers where slapping it so bad with the ratings.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 5, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> WEll, i fought the first judge yesterday.... and it was pretty disappointing. Start off with a quickening (only have 2 chars with it) to clear off some of his life, and the guards. Then he went and atacked Balthius... and wouldn;t stop for some god forsaken reason.
> 
> I would run away, ntodoing anything, healing myself, or attacking back, to not avail, he refused to turn and touch either of my tank charecters who were beating him in the ass. So i ended up with a fight that consisted of casting 1 quickening, then running in a circle for the next 20 minutes casting heal on myself.
> 
> The game just dropped anouther notch for me. good boss fights are very important in a game, and FF12 just botched that.


LOL LOL  You mean Judge Ghis right? If you haven't noticed ,mainstoryline bosses are pansy  That's just only at the earlier stage.

Ok let me tell you something about fighthing bosses (or tough enemies from mob hunt mission) in FFXII.As you all know storyline boss are easy to fight when you're at higher lvl than the boss and equipped with strong weapons and armors.That battle will be so much easier ^^.So far,all the boss from storyline that i've encountered,are easy for me.Don't know about after this bosses (btw i'm now on the way to Ridorana).

Now the optional bosses,optional Espers (that you have to fight them 1st in order to get them ^^) and tough enemies from hunt mission (mob hunt).All of these bosses and enemies that i mention are 10x harder than storyline bosses =).I mean seriously,they are really fucking hard!!!!!! (i've already experienced them).

When you're fighthing some of this bosses,they are certain *"speciality"* that they have for you players .Here let me list some of the example for you guys especially *when fighthing optional Espers*:
-at the begining of the battle,your team HP will be decreasing in the entire battle!! (hell fast!! -__-)
-can't even use items >_<
-MP will be decreasing at the begining of battle also (hell fast!! -__-)
-Can't use Magick's,Technicks, and attack command (that means you can only use Magicks to fight )

Oh there's one more thing,most bosses and mob hunt monsters also have this *special* skill (that will make you feel annoyed),when their HP is in Critical status they will activate the all IMMUNE shield .It means here physical and magicks attack will be useless XD...nothing will work when they start to use this skill =).*The only thing what you can do is wait! Wait until the skill that they use is finished/over .Until then,you just have to keep healing and survive!!! *

I still have not yet meet with the 8 million,12 million and 50 million HP bosses and the strongest Esper that you must fight to get it...heck even i'm having lil' problems with the one that still isn't settle yet (unfinished business) 

Btw i'm right now at lvl 73 (all six of them) and i still have problems .I've completed everything on the license board (all of my characters) and i have some of the strongest equipments (such as weapons,armors,acessories) and i'm right now trying to get the rest of them .Also i have 8 Espers and all 18 Quickenings ^^...for those who wants to know my status of the game.

So there ya go people,some of my battle experience with the fucking hard bosses and enemies in this game.10x times much more harder than storyline bosses and double the trouble and double the fun too ^__^.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 5, 2006)

> that'll turn from green to red the second it sees your party.


You would be ok if you were fleeing.....

my licences are filling out nicely.....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Azim man, i don't know if i could train that long!  73? Damnnn  But i will try!!! *Anyone know where i can get a new esper at level 31, like i have a chance*


----------



## Kaki (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes you can get the one is wraithwall's tomb....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

I ment besides Belies *That's the first tomb correct?*


----------



## Mojim (Nov 5, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> I hate how on the second trip to Giza plains almost every area has some supermonster that'll turn from green to red the second it sees your party. Very irritating.


Ah this must be those Giant balls and the smaller one right? These enemies are called Entites (hope i spell that correctly ) or easy word they are called *'Elements'*.Yes they are quite hard to fight when you're at lower lvl.The giant Entites have 48,000+ HP and the small one have like 14,000+ HP ^^.They are IMMUNE to magicks,only physical attack will work.I suggest that for now STAY AWAY FROM THEM!!! They will eat you alive.Come back beat them when you are at lvl 35+ (for the small one) or 40+ (for the big one) ^_^.If you managed to beat it,you will be rewarded 4000 exp (for the big ones) as for the small ones,they will drop 1800 exp ^^.

Oh there's another way to beat them (if you're still want to beat it at lower lvl),use chain combo Quickening to beat them,if you're lucky enough to beat them in just one straight way..i congrats you ^^



			
				crazy said:
			
		

> I'm now level 31!  Where can i get a optionial summon? Am i high enough, belies is nice and all but a 2nd one would be kickass  I'm in the shirine, rightoutside the ice area *I think ima get another summon here1!! ^_^*


Ah awesome ^^ The optional Esper that you can get at this point of the game is Adrammelech.He's hiding in the depths of Zetirenan Cavern.On Ozmonne Plains you can enter from there,but i suggest avoid the front entry.They are really tough enemies waiting for you there and i don't think you can beat them yet.So i suggest,you enter the cave from another way at Dalmasca Westersand.*Find the inner area where couldn't display proper in the mini map,around there will encounter this esper. If you can kill the monsters in the cavern easily, defeating the esper won't be a problem.*

Also it's a flying target, plan to use magic, skill and weapons for flying target, and Ice element spell deals more damage to him. Some undead enemies will spawn around during the battle, they're one of the enemies you encounter in this cavern.

Crazy,if you still coudn't defeat it yet.Try come back when you have poweful Magicks and other stuffs and if you can try to lvl up til 40 ^^ (that's just my suggestion though).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Azim, It's very nice of you to help and i'm very gratful!  Ima go and level up some and get me that esper


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, I kind of figured out I needed to stay away from the giant glowing balls of electricity. The problem is that they'll wander in while I'm fighting something else suddenly turn red without me even attacking it. It's kind of hard to avoid them when they're the ones picking the fight with me.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 5, 2006)

@crazy: The pleasure is mine crazy and your welcome ^^

@Geg: Lol yeah i know...then the best way is just RUN!!! Run like the wind


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 5, 2006)

Geg said:


> Yeah, I kind of figured out I needed to stay away from the giant glowing balls of electricity. The problem is that they'll wander in while I'm fighting something else suddenly turn red without me even attacking it. It's kind of hard to avoid them when they're the ones picking the fight with me.


Don't use magic when they're around, the elementals will start to attack you if you use any form of magic around them, even Cure.


Anyway, I was pretty indifferent towards the game at the beggining, but as soon as the Cluckatrice handed me my ass I began to like it. So far, my favorites battles have been: the King Bomb, the Antlion hunt and the Mandragoras fight. Adrammelech could have been fun too, but I one-shotted him with an 8-chain no concurrence quickening chain... I've been trying to avoid using them since then, they're insanely overpowered.

And I screwed up on the Zodiac Spear (fuck you SE), but I'll shark it into my inventory when I reach the room where it's supposed to be found in the Nabudis Necropolis. There's no way I'll waste 12 hours aiming for that .1% of finding it in the Henne Mines.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 5, 2006)

> I've been trying to avoid using them since then, they're insanely overpowered.


Ya, only in the begining.

Interesting aplication of the shark.....I think it is honorable in such a case, but no other....


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2006)

What's the Zodiac Spear? Some insanely hard-to-obtain weapon?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, but its easy if you just don't open certain boxes in the game....
I think it is the strongest..


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 5, 2006)

Your various shows of passion for the game make me want to play it more. I was just gonna come in and bitch about the gambit system doing more to take control out of your hands but your passion for it compels me to play on.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 5, 2006)

Ya, I'm not big into gambits atm....you can override them easy anyway.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 5, 2006)

I just turn the gambits off. I don't mind them, but I prefer a hands-on approach to my fights. 

Anyway, I'm at the Tomb and I was wondering what level people were at when they went up against the Demon Walls. Ashe is at level 20 and everyone else is at 17. I just want to beat the two walls hopefully get that rare sword (if it pops up).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Man i am in the shinesun place and finished alot of it and backtracked and some freaken demon came and almost KICKED my ass! I had to do my summon/quicken double team, and got a 16 - chain quicken = bam! ALL DEAD, shit was nice! Level 33


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 5, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Yes, but its easy if you just don't open certain boxes in the game....
> I think it is the strongest..


It has the highest attack stat (155 ATK), but there's a greatsword that has 140 ATK (I think) and a bunch of other nifty things (50 Evade, Holy Element, and other stuff), but you can only get it by beating the two ultimate optional bosses and the ones who have gotten it said it's the slowest weapon in the entire game, even slower than guns.



			
				Lord Yu said:
			
		

> Your various shows of passion for the game make me want to play it more. I was just gonna come in and bitch about the gambit system doing more to take control out of your hands but your passion for it compels me to play on.


I only use two gambits for the 2 characters I don't control: "Ally:any - Phoenix Down" and "Foe: nearest - Attack" in that order. My team leader does have a bunch of gambits (Foe: HP=100% - Steal, the elemental weaknesses gambits, etc) though.

I haven't had a problem with those gambits so far. Except for fliers, but I just run from them, or nuke them with Ashe's magic, or give my other 2 melee characters bowguns, or switch them out for Balthier and Fran.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

I only Use gambits on ashe and Barch...didn't know you could put it on your main character.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 5, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> And I screwed up on the Zodiac Spear (fuck you SE), but I'll shark it into my inventory when I reach the room where it's supposed to be found in the Nabudis Necropolis. There's no way I'll waste 12 hours aiming for that .1% of finding it in the Henne Mines.


Yeah fuck SE  How the hell we should know that there are some treasures that you can't open earlier in the game,just to get the strongest weapon in the game!! I also had missed that weapon... (but yea i will try to get another one in Henne Mines even if it's has 0.1% chances to have it -__-).
Um..have you tried equiping *Diamond Armlet*? It's makes you obtain superior/rare item from treasures and such ^^ (but of course with not only just one try ) and you must ATLEAST have 10 Espers.Those are the requirements to get it.

What's this i hear people complaining about Gambits? I mean seriously,they are my saviour so far i've been playing this game.(of course you must know how to use it and apply it in your battle with your own settings).


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:


> I just turn the gambits off. I don't mind them, but I prefer a hands-on approach to my fights.
> 
> Anyway, I'm at the Tomb and I was wondering what level people were at when they went up against the Demon Walls. Ashe is at level 20 and everyone else is at 17. I just want to beat the two walls hopefully get that rare sword (if it pops up).



I was around level 17 when I beat the second Demon Wall. I was under the impression that you can't beat the first Demon Wall at this point in the game, though. I chained about 7 quickenings against it and only brought down about 1/4th of its HP.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 5, 2006)

Damn. Well I guess I'll square off with the second Demon Wall then, although I'll do a bit of leveling up beforehand just to be cautious.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 5, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Um..have you tried equiping *Diamond Armlet*? It's makes you obtain superior item from treasures and such ^^ and you must ATLEAST have 10 Espers.That are the requirments to get it.


I'm not far enough to buy the Diamond Armlet, I'm on my way to Geruveva and I only have 3 Espers, I'm waiting for the next equipment checkpoint before doing more optional espers.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 5, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> I'm not far enough to buy the Diamond Armlet, I'm on my way to Geruveva and I only have 3 Espers, I'm waiting for the next equipment checkpoint before doing more optional espers.


Yes Diamond Armlet are available in shops,but i'm not sure where though.I get this item from drop items from enemies (i think i got it in Giruvegan).

Oh just 3 then.As for me at this point of the game i already have 8 Espers ^^.3 from main storyline and 5 optional.Your next checkpoint to buy items,technick,magicks and others are after you finish at Giruvegan and you will be back at Port of Balfonheim.Shopping time  (make sure you have enough Gil's when you reach that point^^)


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 5, 2006)

So, yeah....I popped in the game Friday after I got home from school. Fast forward to today and I've already accumulated 20+ hours of game time. 

This game is fucking awesome.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2006)

Heheh, I wish I had that much free time. I've been playing since Wednesday and have only gotten about 17 hours.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 6, 2006)

After college application week I felt like indulging myself. I've been going on 7 hour binge playings for the last three days. 

Though, after every session I felt so unhealthy I had to take several mile runs. xD


----------



## Kaki (Nov 6, 2006)

Interesting my game time is up to over 100 hours...


----------



## cricent (Nov 6, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> After college application week I felt like indulging myself. I've been going on 7 hour binge playings for the last three days.
> 
> Though, after every session I felt so unhealthy I had to take several mile runs. xD



jeez i've been at 14hours lol all i do is look around such an awesome game but now im trapped because penelo is silenced and for some reason I can't remove it rofl, anyone have any ideas?? vox echo remedy no go..   what do i do!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 6, 2006)

Echo "insert rest of the name here" should cure silence. O_o

And if that's not working than just touch a save crystal.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 6, 2006)

I belive it is called "Echo grass".

Also cricent, may want to upgrade your remedy ability on all your charecter, so it can cure Silence and everythign else.  Found it helps alot.



Geg said:


> What's the Zodiac Spear? Some insanely hard-to-obtain weapon?



Yes, a +150 attack power spear, with evasion on it (like most spears).

To get it the easy way, there are 4 specific chests you cannot open before it, 3 of which appear near the start of hte game, and the other is a good ways in.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 6, 2006)

cricent said:
			
		

> jeez i've been at 14hours lol all i do is look around such an awesome game but now im trapped because penelo is silenced and for some reason I can't remove it rofl, anyone have any ideas?? vox echo remedy no go..  what do i do!!


You equipped her with the Manufactured Nethicite accessory, simply remove it and the perma-silence should go.


I'm 70-something hours, but I have an habit of leaving to do other stuff and leave the game on, so I've actually played around 40-50 hours.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> You equipped her with the Manufactured Nethicite accessory, simply remove it and the perma-silence should go.
> 
> 
> I'm 70-something hours, but I have an habit of leaving to do other stuff and leave the game on, so I've actually played around 40-50 hours.



You too?  I hate it when I do that.  
Right now I'm like 30 or so hours in the game.  I about to get to Arcadia...or whatever the name of the empire is.  I think I fought a boss that I didn't even have to do right now, but did so anyway, and it was one of the biggest pains ever.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm almost up to 130+ hours of gameplay -_-


----------



## Sirius (Nov 6, 2006)

Just wondering how long (in hours) is the game? roughly, like a range x-y


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 6, 2006)

I just got my ass saved by Penelo. She came in at level 11 in a level 20 fight and beat the boss. It was incredible.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, first off that spear thing is fuckin' bullshit, I think I opened up every freaking "treasure!!" box there is.  

Ok, well I just got outta the whole saving the lights area..the boss or w/e at the end was a huge bug with electricity..something Queen.

I feel like I'm doing a bad job, I've had about 2 game overs so far in the game, and I've had like about 3-4 deaths...already.

All my characters are 9 i believe..I think vaan and that captain dude will both be my buffs in the game, and it's a given that fran should be a caster..just on the fact they keep emphasizing it.  I just use that one sword right now called "broadsword"  nothing special.

I was in the desert looking area , just after that Queen fight and I started fighting this turkey looking thing and it killed us all   I thought it was a easy one, and low and behold it's fucking a beast.

I like the boss fights so far, seem about equal from other FF games.  I really like the cut scene moves, the bosses make.

that horse was koo, reminded me of the nine tails demon ahhaha.

anyways, i guess I'm supposed to head towards rabanastrane or something..

I haven't done any of the "hunts" cause I've been way outta town to even look at that board.

I love "cure" saved my ass a lot.

..ashe seems like a bitch.

At this point, I put in about 5.5-6hrs in the game.

I actually picked up some gambit about >/equal to 50 hp..dunno what to do w/ that yet though.

I hope I'm doing alright in terms of leveling up, feels like I should be higher than lvl 9 at this part of the game.  btw those bombs look badass .

story is good, confusing in some parts.

I wish i bought that damn strategy guide.. 

anyone gimme an idea of what I'm going to be facing soon?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok, first off, if you want to kill ANYTHING for a sidequest early in the game, you need to grind up some quickenings.  Your regular attacks and stats are not high enough to kill stuff like the Cluckatruse.  So just get quickenings and one shot it.  yes it's silly and stupid, but thats how they made the game.  (You HAVE to grind to do early sidequests... and then one shot everything)  I am being told this is not the case later in the game, and i have my fingers crossed that is so.  The people who made the game really botched that one.

You probobly opened the chests for the spear already, one is outside of Old Dalan's house, anouther was at the begining of the part here you break into the castle.  I forget whhere the third early one is, but you probobly looted one of those two anyhow.

Make sure you find the hunters guild in the north part of Rabinastre, otherwise you will miss out on alot of hunts.  That "turkey looking thing" is a hunt you get from there, and if you kill it without picking up the hunt, you pretty much fucked yourself.

what will you be fighting soon?  

your next fights will be:

Fighting endlessly spawning skeletons till you fall asleep, or just run away from them.

Having to run from 4 very powerful enemies.  If you decided to grind some, your insanely powerful quickenings can kill them though.  Otherwise, this is just a pain in the ass.  you get to run back threw the skeleton part while doing this.

Having to run from endlessly spawnign imperial guards.  3 fights with costant spawnig enemies, and 2 involve running away constantly.

Finally fighting a boss....  Who all he does is swing, doesnt really cast or anything.  though feel free to get angry when he 6 hit combo's you, and you pretty much get instant killed.  Or just cast the pre-mentioned quickening, and watch everything self destuct.

Then you get alittle before where I am....


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 6, 2006)

35hrs into the game...

on my way to archadia...

lvl 40ish....

after mandragora fight..

FFXII = Crack/cocaine....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2006)

I got the game on Friday, already about 10 hours into it. It's an alright game, but nothing that great, so far. I'm assuming it gets better.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 6, 2006)

Miroku12345 said:


> Just wondering how long (in hours) is the game? roughly, like a range x-y



I finished the japanese version at 147 hours


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Ok, first off, if you want to kill ANYTHING for a sidequest early in the game, you need to grind up some quickenings.  Your regular attacks and stats are not high enough to kill stuff like the Cluckatruse.  *So just get quickenings and one shot it.*  yes it's silly and stupid, but thats how they made the game.  (You HAVE to grind to do early sidequests... and then one shot everything)  I am being told this is not the case later in the game, and i have my fingers crossed that is so.  The people who made the game really botched that one.
> 
> You probobly opened the chests for the spear already, one is outside of Old Dalan's house, anouther was at the begining of the part here you break into the castle.  I forget whhere the third early one is, but you probobly looted one of those two anyhow.
> 
> ...



It's called a special for a reason


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 6, 2006)

where do I get these quickenings? (reminds me of highlander hah).  I don't know what the hunters guild is..unless I already have it and just don't remember.

I don't really care about how long the game takes to beat, considering it varies and also I want to max out my characters so yeah.

If anyone finds the guide online for free or for a cheap price let me know.

I know you can get PDF versions of it, and it's like full colored and all.

I can only do so much exploring before I go past something valuable that I just didn't find.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> where do I get these quickenings? (reminds me of highlander hah).  I don't know what the hunters guild is..unless I already have it and just don't remember.
> 
> I don't really care about how long the game takes to beat, considering it varies and also I want to max out my characters so yeah.
> 
> ...



The quickenings are on the liscense board. If you scroll around you can find them. They're worth 50 LP each.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2006)

Is the license board easy to work with? I've just been poking around in it, and wasting tons of LP trying to find out what I want to do.

I hope I didn't already screw up my characters to the point of no return.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 6, 2006)

^ don't worry. licence points are easy to come by... and more easy when you get the golden amulet.

it is most likely that ppl will have their licence board filled way before finishing the game.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2006)

The Liscense board is annoying at the beginning of the game, but it eventually gets to the point where it doesn't really bother you anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2006)

I know you can only have 3 quickenings, any tips on what I should wait for? I already wasted 2 on Ashe. 

As for the board itself, it's good to know my characters aren't all completely ruined!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think it matters where you get the quiken, it's the same attack


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I don't think it matters where you get the quiken, it's the same attack


 
Yeah, I just read that on the GameFAQs board, good to know. I was worried shitless when I spent that one on Ashe... then I was like "AW WHAT THE FUCK!?!" and got another one.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, characters only have 3 distinct Quickenings. One Quickening space on the board can be many different attacks depending on which character gets it. It's best to get Quickenings as early as you can.

I'm at level 20 and Vaan and Penelo already have all 3 of theirs. I need one more for Ashe and my main party will be complete.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, i didn't know that to level 26  Now level 34


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 6, 2006)

hmm... where do you get belias?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2006)

tanukibeast said:


> hmm... where do you get belias?



Its part of the story, so you can't miss it. I have two summons right now.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2006)

tanukibeast said:


> hmm... where do you get belias?



Raithwall's tomb. It's the first of 5 Espers you have to get in the main story. The rest are all optional.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> Its part of the story, so you can't miss it. I have two summons right now.



Me too, she's pretty good


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 6, 2006)

so wait, on the liscence board for each character there are only 3 quickenings?

and there are 6 characters right so that's 18 altogether.

--damn I dunno if i found it yet on my board..i saw a section for armor and a section for magicks.

I read about "mists" or w/e in the manual..gd I'mma have to read again.

here i come gamefaqs hah.

EDIT--

screw it I'mma go spend the 20 bucks on this bitch..tomorrow


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

^Haha. Quickens are there, trust me, and Vaan's final one and Ashe's look fucking ace, i also like Barsch. Pelino's sucks. I don't have there othere two. Game is sick, doing hunts, level 35, having fun


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, my main party is at lvl 22, and the B team is at lvl 14, lol.  I'm going threw again, and lvl them up before i move on cause they might come in handy if my main guys get knocked out.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2006)

Heh, my B party is all at level 13.

God, the Ozmone plains suck. I'm like level 22 and still having a hard time. Those Zus are hax.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok,i just got my 10th Esper,Ultima.  OMG,she's really fucking hard!!!! No fair,that she get to lock/seal our command one by one >_< (Magick,Tecknicks,Items..um repeatedly) and plus,at the begining of the battle...arrgh!! It's very annoying...anyone who has defeated her will know what i'm talking about here 

Now,i can start looking for the *special* equipments (etc armors,weapons,acessories)


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 6, 2006)

^nice work


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 6, 2006)

Is it just me or this game feels A LOT like Star Wars...I mean...Balthier = Han Solo, Ashe = Leia, EMPIRE, Fights with all the ships and stuff, Im just starting with the game but i felt constantly remembering the story of star wars when playing this game...also when u go to the desert u find the urutan yensa that look a lot like the guys that said: Hootini!
well just my thoughts


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

Umm...No...

Anyway my guys are all level 36, just catching up on my Hunts. Man it kicks such ass to come back and beat the living fuck out of these creatures. The hardest one by far was the dragon. WOW was he a tuffy. Damn Immobil + Sap = fucked. But i got through it, 14 chain and a 6 chain quicken PLUS two summons and a about 50 hits and 49 Hi-potions and 3 eathers = win


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Umm...No...
> 
> Anyway my guys are all level 36, just catching up on my Hunts. Man it kicks such ass to come back and beat the living fuck out of these creatures. The hardest one by far was the dragon. WOW was he a tuffy. Damn Immobil + Sap = fucked. But i got through it, 14 chain and a 6 chain quicken PLUS two summons and a about 50 hits and 49 Hi-potions and 3 eathers = win



I haven't gotten too far with the hunts.  I've finished 7 of them, but I still don't know what to do to fight a clucatrice.  I stumbled upon something called flock of a feather and thought that would be key, but to no avail.  Am I only able to fight it after it stops raining or something?  Anyway, I'm focusing on the story for now until I try again.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

I donno, i can't get to fight them either cause of the damn rain


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I donno, i can't get to fight them either cause of the damn rain



OH so it is the rain then.  Does the flock of feathers do anything to fight them when it stops, or is that an unknown factor as well....or did you find the flock of feathers yet?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 6, 2006)

Is trading the same as selling to the baazar?

And you know what sucks? A fucking super save crystal monster.....that has mega spells and you can't use reflect with it.......wtf....how evil.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 6, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I haven't gotten too far with the hunts.  I've finished 7 of them, but I still don't know what to do to fight a clucatrice.  I stumbled upon something called flock of a feather and thought that would be key, but to no avail.  Am I only able to fight it after it stops raining or something?  Anyway, I'm focusing on the story for now until I try again.


Oh the Cluckatrice hunt.You having problems finding that chicken eh Cham ^^.Ok i'll tell you how to find it.

Location: Giza Plains, Gizas North Bank (The Dry)
*Note*: You must first kill all monsters here, then come back to find            Chickatrice, the Cluckatrice shows upon approaching that one.

This chicken is quite tough and plus it have it's helpers..the chicks.Need to heal in the entire battle.He's physical attack deal lots of damage and also try to equiped an acessories that can IMMUNE to Silence status on one of your character.(need this item..very useful in this battle).
Oh one more thing,kill those lil' chicks first...their the one that will troubling you in the battle ^^.Then you can concentrate on the mother.

'The Flock of Feather' is a key item that you will use for the Sub-event called 'Cockatrice Find' later in the game 

Hope that helps ya problem Cham =)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

When does the land go back to dry?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 6, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Oh the Cluckatrice hunt.You having problems finding that chicken eh Cham ^^.Ok i'll tell you how to find it.
> 
> Location: Giza Plains, Gizas North Bank (The Dry)
> *Note*: You must first kill all monsters here, then come back to find            Chickatrice, the Cluckatrice shows upon approaching that one.
> ...



Ahhh thanks a bunch for the info azim, that was a big help.  I guess I do actually have to wait for the dry lands then.  I'll just keep advancing the story and come back to it then.  Hopefully when I finally get to fight it, it'll be weaker as well by comparison due to equipment and stats .  Right now the only hunt that gave me a huge trouble was the nidog or however you spell it, but I know for sure that I'm gonna be in for some trouble soon.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 6, 2006)

Kaki said:
			
		

> Is trading the same as selling to the baazar?


Yes,it's the same  Just need to know what loots that you're going to sell in the Bazaar,and if you meet the requirements,then the item will show up in the Bazaar as well ^^.



			
				crazy said:
			
		

> When does the land go back to dry?


It comes back automatically or randomly ^^ You just have to keep re-enter that place and hopes that it will rain =)

EDIT=I'm glad that i can help ya Cham ^_^.Let me know if you have more questions and i'll try my best to answered it for you.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2006)

Geez, where are you guys getting all the money for those Hi-Potions? I can barely get enough money to fit my main party with armor.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 6, 2006)

Lol, I know i"m still pretty early in teh game, but I was about to ask teh same thing.

BTW..do any of you guys go to anime cons?  I"m planning on going to ACEN this year.(2007).

and yeah I'm going to go buy that guide tomorrow from gamestop. or gamecrazy..

@ Geg--can you tell me how you like yours?  I mean do u find it useful and such?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

Geg said:


> Geez, where are you guys getting all the money for those Hi-Potions? I can barely get enough money to fit my main party with armor.



Game - Guide = More exploration = More money


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> Lol, I know i"m still pretty early in teh game, but I was about to ask teh same thing.
> 
> BTW..do any of you guys go to anime cons?  I"m planning on going to ACEN this year.(2007).
> 
> ...



Don't have it yet. Fucking Amazon.


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 6, 2006)

comparing this game with other final fantasys i found it GREAT on the gameplay area, but i think it lacks something in the story...i dont know, i am not hooked up yet, and i am quite advanced (In the part where u go to MT omu-sace or something like that) i remember when i got final fantasy X i played like 7 hours a day, but with this one i just cant...i want to get hooked up real bad with the game but i cant just manage it, i think the story lkacks something it is not as interesting as previous ones. What do u people think? is something wrong with me or someone agrees?
bye.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2006)

Hehehe........got me a Zodiac spear, YAUY!


----------



## Mojim (Nov 7, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Hehehe........got me a Zodiac spear, YAUY!


Awesome !!  Congrats Kaki ^^.Did you get it from the Necrohol of Nabudis treasure?

EDIT= @Juan Diego: That's your opinion...so i don't care ^^.All i know i've been hooked ever since i played this game wether it's the gameplay or story....i loved it so far =)


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 7, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> comparing this game with other final fantasys i found it GREAT on the gameplay area, but i think it lacks something in the story...i dont know, i am not hooked up yet, and i am quite advanced (In the part where u go to MT omu-sace or something like that) i remember when i got final fantasy X i played like 7 hours a day, but with this one i just cant...i want to get hooked up real bad with the game but i cant just manage it, i think the story lkacks something it is not as interesting as previous ones. What do u people think? is something wrong with me or someone agrees?
> bye.



To tell you the truth, I kind of agree, the old language talk isn't really for me.  With FFX, I played on straight for the love of the story, this story I barely know what they are talking about half of the time, I figure I will play again once i beat it to have a better understanding.  Don't get me wrong, I play a few hrs every day, but I don't expect to beat it fast like I did others by putting in many hrs in a day.  I like the battle system somewhat now, I just can't do many chains on the quickens, i do 6 on average, max was 10, was lucky...

btw, azim  thanks for the post about the chicken thing, i was looking for him in the dry season, but figured he would come out during the wet season cause the kids said something about that tree, and I went back, only to beat the crock monster.  Guess I wait till the dry season to get mr chicken eater


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2006)

> Did you get it from the Necrohol of Nabudis treasure?


 of course....I'm not even trying for the 1/1000 chance in the mines..


----------



## Mojim (Nov 7, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> of course....I'm not even trying for the 1/1000 chance in the mines..


Damn! I'm jealous  Well,i already missed that one...and i'm going to try the one in Henne Mines  (pray for me...that i can find it XD)

@Nuzents: Your welcome ^^


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck!! You are ready now.....as I recall you need to have at least 10 espers....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG, the first extra summon in those caves...i got him soooo fucking close to death...he will pay...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a list of my summons;

Belias [Story Given]
Addremlech [Optional]
That ice one, Malthias? [Story Given]
And er....Concutor or something [Optional]

I'll get Zeromus and ExDeath after I finish my hunts.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 7, 2006)

I like this game the more I play it.  But how did you all get so far, so fast?  I've been playing it every day for hours since the day it came out.  :S  Maybe I'm wasting time getting loot.

Also, what's the "mines" alternative to getting the spear?  I opened those treasure chests so I can't get it the normal way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2006)

I need to definately figure out where the alternative way to get the spear is.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2006)

The Zodiac Spear? You can get it another way, besides ignoreing chests, and thats by means of a cheat device


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 7, 2006)

Zodiac spear?  What's that?  I haven't heard about this until now, but then again, I don't know any secrets to this game.  I'm just playing it by ear :S


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 7, 2006)

Kataihara said:
			
		

> Hehehe........got me a Zodiac spear, YAUY!


.....



			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Zodiac spear? What's that? I haven't heard about this until now, but then again, I don't know any secrets to this game. I'm just playing it by ear


It's the strongest weapon in the game. The easiest way to get it (other than sharking it in) is by ignoring 4 completely unrelated chests that you would never guess are particularly important even if you played the game for a thousand years straight unless you looked at the game's code, or bought the guide/read a FAQ beforehand.



Julius Belmont said:


> The Zodiac Spear? You can get it another way, besides ignoreing chests, and thats by means of a cheat device


There's another way aside from those two.

With the Diamond Armlet equipped, there's a chest on the Henne Mines that has a 10% of appearing, and there's a 10% chance that there's an item inside of it and not gil, and there's a 10% chance that the item is the Zodiac Spear and not a Knot of Rust. All in all, it's a .1% chance of getting the Zodiac Spear. If you're patient (masochistic?) enough, you can get infinite Zodiac Spears this way.

It sounds like a very small chance, but I heard a japanese guy tested it, I don't remember the exact numbers, but it was something like from 3000+ chests he got the ZS 800 times, or something like that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> .....
> 
> It's the strongest weapon in the game. The easiest way to get it (other than sharking it in) is by ignoring 4 completely unrelated chests that you would never guess are particularly important even if you played the game for a thousand years straight unless you looked at the game's code, or bought the guide/read a FAQ beforehand.
> 
> ...



There's a pretty small chance of getting the Demonsbane too, but I got that in two tries.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 7, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> .....
> 
> It's the strongest weapon in the game. The easiest way to get it (other than sharking it in) is by ignoring 4 completely unrelated chests that you would never guess are particularly important even if you played the game for a thousand years straight unless you looked at the game's code, or bought the guide/read a FAQ beforehand.
> 
> ...




Thanks for answering my question.  I'm on and off with the strategy guides.  They help, but sometimes it's more fun to play without knowing.  I played FFX with the guide and I'm playing this one without.  The drawback is that I WON"T GET THE DANG ZODIAC SPEAR.  Oh well...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 7, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> .....
> 
> It's the strongest weapon in the game. The easiest way to get it (other than sharking it in) is by ignoring 4 completely unrelated chests that you would never guess are particularly important even if you played the game for a thousand years straight unless you looked at the game's code, or bought the guide/read a FAQ beforehand.



Thanks for the info.  I guess I can make due without the weapon, but it's really gonna hurt not being able to get everything...unless I use that method you're talking about.  I stole a yoshitsuna in phantom brave with only a 1% chance, so maybe I'll have a chance :S...though I don't even use spears so it'd be a lot of work for a weapon I probably won't use much unless I invested even more hours into the game :S.  I'm having trouble connecting ignoring chests to getting an item, but I figure it'd make sense with more info on it, but my reluctance to look at faqs will keep me from knowing for now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Thanks for the info.  I guess I can make due without the weapon, but it's really gonna hurt not being able to get everything...unless I use that method you're talking about.  I stole a yoshitsuna in phantom brave with only a 1% chance, so maybe I'll have a chance :S...though I don't even use spears so it'd be a lot of work for a weapon I probably won't use much unless I invested even more hours into the game :S.  I'm having trouble connecting ignoring chests to getting an item, but I figure it'd make sense with more info on it, but my reluctance to look at faqs will keep me from knowing for now.



Don't use spears? They're like the strongest weapon class in the game, I am using them on Ashe and Penelo.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 7, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> Don't use spears? They're like the strongest weapon class in the game, I am using them on Ashe and Penelo.



Actually, outside of the Zodiac Spear, ther are a few other stornger Weapon types, like Greatswords.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay i just got Excalibur (finally!!) 

@Draffut: Yes the Greatsword weapons have more stronger ones ^^.Spear only have Zodiac as for Greatsword they have two others that are quite strong as Zodiac.
Btw,i'm getting nearer to obtain the strongest Greatsword


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 7, 2006)

so far the greatest headache for me was the great lizard you fight before getting out of the wood... damn bad breath-like tech......

and the gill-snapper that thing was such a bitch to kill...

and another thing.... i didn't use quickenings on the game...... never knew they were so powerfull... but it seems i may have to start using them soon....


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoo, finally made it past the Ozmone plains... except now I'm gonna have to go through them again. -_- I never thought I'd say this, but I hate chocobos now. Those things cheat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2006)

You people are too far for me.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 7, 2006)

^ don't worry son.. you'll catch up


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 7, 2006)

*Opinion about Final Fantasy XII*

This thread is to talk bout final fantasy XII, not about the items or how to do some quests, it is to talk about the game itself. Do u think it is the best one? The worst one? This topic may help people to decied if bguy it or not, as for me, here is my opinion: comparing this game with other final fantasys i found it GREAT on the gameplay area, but i think it lacks something in the story...i dont know, i am not hooked up yet, and i am quite advanced (In the part where u go to MT omu-sace or something like that) i remember when i got final fantasy X i played like 7 hours a day, but with this one i just cant...i want to get hooked up real bad with the game but i cant just manage it, i think the story lkacks something it is not as interesting as previous ones. What do u people think? is something wrong with me or someone agrees?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 7, 2006)

didn't you posted this already on the discussion thread?????????????????

seems like someone likes attention.. <.<


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2006)

I haven't finished it, so I cannot say.

It's alright, but I doubt it's the best ever. The music is forgettable, and the locations are standard. So far, it's yet to really impress me.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2006)

Jaun Diego = Attention Whore?

Anyways it is the greatest thing ever created in the history of mankind...at least from what I heard >.>

Thanksgiving week is almost here! (that is when I will allow myself to play it)


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 7, 2006)

i dont want atention, its just that nobody answered my post so i thought that wasnt the right place for it...why would i want atention ON A FORUM? if i wanted atention i would search for it in real life.
peace mates


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

This is so far my fav. FF. I love FF7 and 10 but this one just blows them away for some reason, LONG LIVE FINAL FANTASY12!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> This is so far my fav. FF. I love FF7 and 10 but this one just blows them away for some reason, LONG LIVE FINAL FANTASY12!!!!!!!!!!!



7 and 10 were the worst games in history...let alone the worst final fantasies.

Now 6 and 9 ...those were some good final fantasy


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Once you put 9, i never willa gree with you on a rpg, EVER.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2006)

To be fair, FFVII/X were pretty good, but FFIX was also good. It's all personal preference, really.

Personally, I liked all of the games, except XI, which I have never played.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 7, 2006)

I hated final fantasy until FFX, just the story line did it for me, game play didn't do much, but the story did a lot.  Afterwards, I finally finished 7 and kind of liked it.  This one the story line is emmm, yeah.  But the fighting is way better than 10, so that makes up for it.  The music isn't that good cause it doesn't have battle music or stuff like that since the whole area is one big fight seen.  I wish the music would change, i just put it on mute now until i get to a new area.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Once you put 9, i never willa gree with you on a rpg, EVER.



Just because you have bad taste doesn't mean we can't still be friends


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's my top list:

1. FF7
2. FF9
3. FF10
4. FF6
5. FF4
6. FF10-2
7. FF8
8. FF5
9. FF1
10. FF2

Never played FF11, so it's not there. I'll add FF12 once I finish it.


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoo, finally got the guide. There's _so_ much optional shit in this game.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 7, 2006)

i'll consider getting the guide when i finish the game....to me it sucks the fun out of exploring and paying attention...........


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> 7 and 10 were the worst games in history...let alone the worst final fantasies.
> 
> Now 6 and 9 ...those were some good final fantasy



Nine sucks ass, 7 was a great game with an okay ending, 10 was an okay game with a great ending. Six is a good game all around, but 9 and 5 are the worst FF games, and yes I have played 1-12...including 10-2, CC, Tactics and Tactics Advance.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 7, 2006)

I bought FFXII the day it came out but my PS2 is broke so i gotta wait til i get my PS3 b4 i can play it, but my favorites go in this order 
1. FF7
2. FF6
3. FF10
4. FF5
5. FF8
6. FF9
39. FFX-2

btw I haven't played 1-4 since I was little on the NES and SNES and the ones that didn't come out in america I never played bc I didn't wanna play a game that I wouldn't know the storyline to.  And FFX-2 I thought was a horrible game and put it down after the initial 3 or 4 hours i spent on it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2006)

My list goes like this: 

1. FF7
2. FF Tactics
3. FF12 (so far)
4. FF10
5. FF4
6. FF6


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 7, 2006)

I say ff7 for me, cause it was the first game (rpg) that I liked and got me into other RPGs...before that I hated Rpg's..

@ Geg---damn it girl, I was gonna hold it over your head today, I just bought it at the gamecrazy near me.  bah!  now I can't do it... 

I'mma start playing again in a couple hours, took me like 3 months to beat FFX, but only cause I took breaks with it..and I didn't play it for like 10hrs a day.  I hated that damn grid system, at least with the liscence board it doesn't go by going back and using grid points...like that damn grid.


----------



## Obvakhi (Nov 7, 2006)

NeoDMC, are you for real?

So we're doing top FF's now are we?...
Well here's my list:

1. FF7
2. FF12
3. FFX
4. FF8
5. FFX-2
6. FF9


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 7, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> To be fair, FFVII/X were pretty good, but FFIX was also good. It's all personal preference, really.
> 
> Personally, I liked all of the games, except XI, which I have never played.



7 was good.  Thought in my eyes it's the game that started the downhill spiral for FF for me, I still found the OST to be great and the take on the battle system to be decent at most, but the game was wayy too easy and started the whole gimic over substance movement of the series.  I won't go on the story because I've disliked most FF stories besides 6.  Even my favorite FF game's story (FF4) was weak.

X was interesting.  I liked Tidus more than cloud squall and zidane despite popular opinion, but the game was, like 7, 8 and 9 much too easy, and adding in optional bosses doesn't count, plus once you leveled your sphere grid and got quick hit and doing over 10K damage, even the option bosses become more of a, how long you can bear hitting someone until their hp is done with, more than a strategy fest.  Though I'll admit that nemisis still had a lot of strategy to him.

I'll say 4 5 and 6 were my favorites of all of them.  Each one had something that brought a lot to the table.  4 brought in ATB, had a lot of challenge and had neo zeozoremus...one kickass boss with a great last boss song only toppled or matched by Dancing mad (toppled Neozoremus) and one wing angel (match).  5 had the good version of the job system improved vastly from 3.  Had a good challenge and I liked xdeath a lot.  Not to mention the fact that you can accidentally walk into the secret bosses, and you have yourself some charm.  6 had a decent story with some deep intricicies if you looked past the surface my favorite FF ost, and a great implementation of leveling characters and modifying magic, while keeping them still unique, which is something that the later FF games had a problem doing.  Add in Kefka, who may look dumb but was a nice villian, one of the best final dungeon songs, and Dancing mad seals the deal.  

I say 12 though is looking to be my favorite 3D FF game right now.  I'm really caught off guard as to what I got out of that demo.


----------



## Cy (Nov 7, 2006)

My top FFs, not including 12?

1. FF9 (I liked how the characters had defined roles)
2. FFX (Break Damage Limit FTW!)
3. FF7 (It was fun. I think it still gets too much hype and stuff, though)
4. FF8 (The summons were too long, but the Ragnorock rules and it has BREAK DAMAGE LIMIT!)
5. FFX-2 (I like the job system, but I had trouble playing it due to the plot)
6. FF5 (Job system!)
7. FF4 (the damage seemed too random... so annoying...)
8-12 . FF6, FF3, FF2, FF1, FF11 (never tried them)
13. FFT (I don't know why people like this. Its the crappiest strategy RPG I've ever played. Enemies that you have to be double the level of to stand a chance? Sign me up! Not.)
14. FFTA (correction, this is the worst just because you can't change the camera angle. Otherwise, it would rate about 8.)

From what I've played so far of 12 (which is 6 hours- haven't even gotten a teamate yet...) it seems to be ranked about number two on my list, displacing FFX.


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> @ Geg---damn it girl, I was gonna hold it over your head today, I just bought it at the gamecrazy near me.  bah!  now I can't do it...



I'm a guy. 

Anyway, I don't get where all the hate for FF9 comes from. Really, what makes it so bad? For me, it's almost tied with FF7 as my favorite.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2006)

Geg said:


> I'm a guy.
> 
> Anyway, I don't get where all the hate for FF9 comes from. Really, what makes it so bad? For me, it's almost tied with FF7 as my favorite.



I hate the stereotypical good thief thing they tried with Ziadane, it just didn't work there, I hated the story, almost all of the characters except for Vivi. I didn't care about most of them and I just felt like it was all stuff I'd seen before, there were times when I almost cut the game off out of anger, like when they used the same lame as plot device with that snake in the train tunnel or when Zidane does the matrix thing at the end. 

I could go on.


----------



## Cy (Nov 7, 2006)

Meh. I never really cared about cliches and stuff. I just liked how each character was unique- something very rare in FF games.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 7, 2006)

@ geg, oh shit I'm sorry..I saw that signature/webcam shot and figured you were a girl..sorry no disrespect intended.

and I didn't like the characters in ff9, that was my beef with it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Geg said:


> I'm a guy.
> 
> Anyway, I don't get where all the hate for FF9 comes from. Really, what makes it so bad? For me, it's almost tied with FF7 as my favorite.



Bad story + Bad characters = boring and not fun  

My list would go

FF12
FF7
FF10
FF8
FF11
FF10-2
FF Tact
FF9
And so on.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2006)

;_; @ FFVII being so high on so many lists, it's almost sad enough to make panda's cry.

VII was a generic RPG with a RIDICULOUS amount of hype and praise, like it's the only game that can be approved be Jesus himself, and started the trend of shitty sequals and prequals of a game that doesn't truely deserve any of it, and the fact said sequals and prequals suck eggs.

As for mein list, of complete FF's 

FFVI
FFIV
FFIX
FFVIII
FFX
FFV
FFVII
FFIII [NES version]
FFI
FFII


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Bad story + Bad characters = boring and not fun


But it refined the ATB system a lot, and the crystal system was a really welcome one at that, and was still able to keep the characters unique to eachother.



Julius Belmont said:


> ;_; @ FFVII being so high on so many lists, it's almost sad enough to make panda's cry.
> 
> VII was a generic RPG with a RIDICULOUS amount of hype and praise, like it's the only game that can be approved be Jesus himself, and started the trend of shitty sequals and prequals of a game that doesn't truely deserve any of it, and the fact said sequals and prequals suck eggs.



I can get what you're saying, but then again, to each their own.  For an intro into the genre (as it is for a lot of people, which isn't a bad thing) it did its job well.  It had great music, and a decent battle system.  Add the fact that most stories for games are lackluster (especially for this time, and RPGs had more dynamics when it came to story, so this one could be overwhelmingly great for anyone just introduced to it), especially at this time.  Couple in the ease of playing with the pretty look which was pretty big for the time and you have yourself a winner in a majority's eyes.  It was easy for everyone, yet for people just introducing themselves to RPGs it had enough challenge to have them engrosed in it.  

While it can be argued as to it's full quality, the way it was present makes it harder to argue against people who were introduced to the genre with such a game, and I know for certain games that introduced me to a genre, I'd be quite hard to sway my opinion....like gunsmoke and astro warrior which introduced me to verticle shooters.


----------



## ZE (Nov 7, 2006)

I?m loosing interest in the game, something that never happened to me in the previous FF?s. the story disappointed me, there are few interesting things happening, there are not many twists in the story. Btw my main characters are at level 34, not bad, I have been playing 1 hour a day. 

I still think nothing can beat the three psone FF games. Specially story wise.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm playing Final Fantasy XII (pirated lolo) and I must say the plot seems kinda sucky, this far in (25 hours)..(even tho I really like the mechanics)



ZE said:


> I’m loosing interest in the game, something that never happened to me in the previous FF´s. the story disappointed me, there are few interesting things happening, there are not many twists in the story. Btw my main characters are at level 34, not bad, I have been playing 1 hour a day.
> 
> I still think nothing can beat the three psone FF games. Specially story wise.



Completely agree.

Let me elaborate.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilerific.. I mean it, HUGE spoilers_ 




-First the Basch/Gabranth business. Twin brother is so cliche it got right past the absolute clicheness and came out on the other side.

-Protagonist really doesn't have a motivation to tag along. None at all...

-The whole politics/diplomacy is kinda forced: 
   +Why was in Ondoures best interests to proclaim Ashe/Basch dead? 
   +Ondoures never even clued the party in as to why he sold em off to the Empire, even when he was (kinda) on their side having Vossler board the ship.
   + What the hell was the deal with that Magicite that Judge Vayne got from Vossler in his treason? It had nothing to do with proof of heritage. That was the nethecite's deal.
   + What was Ashe thinking by trying to restore Dalmasca. Why was succession issue EVEN ON THE TABLE? No troops = no Dalmasca for crying out loud, they would just get their asses invaded... again. 
   + Larsa was strange.. One time he goes of with Vossler, then Vossler goes traitor, then Larsa is back in the party killing monsters.

-The whole nethecite/magicite deal/jagd deal.   They leave us guessing at what the hell *IS* magicite for a LONG time. They just go nethecite this nethecite that and I just couldn't see why.

-Plot developement is forced too. Let me illustrate. 
  +Go get the dawn shard! Huge ass dungeon and sand desert, and in the end, nothing really happens. So ok, it's a weapon of mass destruction. 
  +Go find out how to use the dawn shard. Big plains zone-travel, in the end, that tribe doesn't know who to use it. 
  +Go to the Gran Kiltias to plead for peace (TOTAL DERAILEMENT. I could care less about fake, pretense-optimist-politics that are destined to fail on a moment's inspection.
  +Go find the sword that cuts. nethecite... What? I thought I wanted to learn how to use it? And what good will that sword do me anyway? And It would help me caring if I knew what the hell was my overall goal instead of changing goals at each junction. 





I really hope the plot gets thicker than this, because it's really annoying up to now. . . .
Having a short term goal that sounds stupid and you know won't work is passable for a single dungeon or two, but for the first half of the game, it's kinda unacceptable. It just feels like I'm getting dragged on on some stupid plan I know won't work over and over.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 7, 2006)

wow, in the reviews I read on ign and stuff said the story has huge twists..so I'm gonna just wait till later to judge, probably after i beat the game haha.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2006)

Huge twists of going from acceptable to borderline annoying yes. 

But the twist they are probably talking about stopped being surprising somewhen around the 1700's


----------



## Ikkaku (Nov 7, 2006)

hi guys. jus want to ask some questions about the game and talk about my experience so far.

well, i jus beat judge ghis after rescuing ashe from the dread whatever levaithan place. i BARELY beat that dude, i mean, BARELY. i beat him with my characters like in the lvl 9-11 ish. i look back at it, and i think that those lvls were way too low right? so could someone tell me what would be a good lvl for the next set story? my current next story will be the dalmasca westerstand and the arc where we go and try to get ashe's birthright thingy

also, for this game is it good to jus pick a certain three characters and stick with them the entire game? right now im using vaan, balthier, and basch for to train right now and are in the 12-13 lvl range. and could someone tell me if this is a good team or not, and that should i have at least one person with a bow or gun?

lastly, i have been basically using the liscense board pretty wrong. i didnt even know of mist knacks until now, so yea ive had a pretty tough time lol. jus wondering on what paths you guys took for your characters mist knacks

so yea i kind of screwed up with the game so far, because of the lack of good walkthroughs/strategy guides. the guides on gamefaqs are pretty damn vague, and most of them do not know how to speak proper english. but anyways thanks in advance to ppl who help this poor kid out =]


----------



## ZE (Nov 7, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> wow, in the reviews I read on ign and stuff said the story has huge twists..so I'm gonna just wait till later to judge, probably after i beat the game haha.



Maybe it has later on, I?m still playing, I think I?m in the middle of the story.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> ;_; @ FFVII being so high on so many lists, it's almost sad enough to make panda's cry.
> 
> VII was a generic RPG with a RIDICULOUS amount of hype and praise, like it's the only game that can be approved be Jesus himself, and started the trend of shitty sequals and prequals of a game that doesn't truely deserve any of it, and the fact said sequals and prequals suck eggs.
> 
> ...


Not saying the greatest game ever but from then on i fell in love with RPG's so of course i hold it in high status. If you put it against games today then it would surly fall, but back then, it was a god.


----------



## ZE (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Not saying the greatest game ever but from then on i fell in love with RPG's so of course i hold it in high status. If you put it against games today then it would surly fall, but back then, it was a god.



The funny thing is that when I like a game it will never suck, I?m telling you, if I now compare FFVII with FFXII the old one still wins, even in graphics. Even today I can?t find a better looking game than Shenmue.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 7, 2006)

kebinxp said:


> so could someone tell me what would be a good lvl for the next set story? my current next story will be the dalmasca westerstand and the arc where we go and try to get ashe's birthright thingy


  I was about level 14 and it was fine.



> also, for this game is it good to jus pick a certain three characters and stick with them the entire game? right now im using vaan, balthier, and basch for to train right now and are in the 12-13 lvl range. and could someone tell me if this is a good team or not, and that should i have at least one person with a bow or gun?


  Balthier and Fran are good long range character, which you will definately need when you come across huge flying creatures.  You should level up all your characters evenly though.  They all come in handy against some harder bosses.  It's good to have at least one really strong magic-using character because some emenies can only be beaten that way.



> the guides on gamefaqs are pretty damn vague, and most of them do not know how to speak proper english. but anyways thanks in advance to ppl who help this poor kid out =]


  Yeah I'm hoping gamefaqs gets some better walkthroughs soon.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2006)

Let me try to answer that point by point.



kebinxp said:


> well, i jus beat judge ghis after rescuing ashe from the dread whatever levaithan place. i BARELY beat that dude, i mean, BARELY.



Get used to it, it's normal. Bosses in this game will kill you and rape your corpse, over and over 

BUT, BUT I SAY, You should know that most bosses get an INSANE powerup when they get near 25% HP.  And when I say insane, I mean proper shit-flinging batshit insane. You will go down faster than a cheerleader at the prom.  Try to plan for it and save some heavy hits for the occasion (quickenings or other(you'll find out))

I realize those were not available to you at this point, but it's still advise that will save your ass, guaranteed.




kebinxp said:


> i beat him with my characters like in the lvl 9-11 ish. i look back at it, and i think that those lvls were way too low right? so could someone tell me what would be a good lvl for the next set story? my current next story will be the dalmasca westerstand and the arc where we go and try to get ashe's birthright thingy



That particular arc itself is pretty great for powerlevelling. I was ahead of you, and still went back there to powerlevel my characters. Solid monster-types across zones really help to get those chain levels up.  Just DO NOT ATTEMPT TO FIGHT THE GARUDA UNTIL YOU HAVE SOME SORT OF PROTECTION AGAINST IT (cough cough quest cough)




kebinxp said:


> also, for this game is it good to jus pick a certain three characters and stick with them the entire game? right now im using vaan, balthier, and basch for to train right now and are in the 12-13 lvl range. and could someone tell me if this is a good team or not, and that should i have at least one person with a bow or gun?



It's acceptable to have your favorite trio (or quartet) some 3 levels ahead of the rest, but I usually try to keep the others within that 3 lvl range when I power level. In any case, LP gain is global, and LP plays a big part in character growth, so I wouldn't worry too much. 

Be warned however. YOU WILL need all your guys to kill some bosses. The reservers *ARE NOT* leisure and choice, they're absolutely needed.

About weapons, It's up to preference. Guns/bows don't work for me as primary DPS output of the chars they're equipped on (magic/skills for those chars) I'd suggest for primary dps weapons DAGGERS (they fucking own) and swords are always good.

Also, EVERYONE THAT IS NOT USING A 2 HANDER SHOULD HAVE A SHIELD. EVERYONE. Yes, even that white mage should have shields 5 and a dragon-whatever-scale shield , it really helps!




kebinxp said:


> lastly, i have been basically using the liscense board pretty wrong. i didnt even know of mist knacks until now, so yea ive had a pretty tough time lol. jus wondering on what paths you guys took for your characters mist knacks



It's pretty much intuitive. I've found the game predicted exactly what I did and placed the shit I needed accordingly. Don't let it bother you. Just make sure to give everyone 1 quickening. Also, you're not late. You're at about the proper time for them.



kebinxp said:


> so yea i kind of screwed up with the game so far, because of the lack of good walkthroughs/strategy guides. the guides on gamefaqs are pretty damn vague, and most of them do not know how to speak proper english. but anyways thanks in advance to ppl who help this poor kid out =]



You're doing fine  It's just that it's a hard game. 

I'd advise some experimentation with gambits, and some power levelling. Other than that, you seem to be cool!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

ZE said:


> The funny thing is that when I like a game it will never suck, I?m telling you, if I now compare FFVII with FFXII the old one still wins, even in graphics. Even today I can?t find a better looking game than Shenmue.



I still love it, but i can't say it's graphic's can compare to FF12 or somthing, that's crazy talk. As for shemnue, look at gears of war...yeah


----------



## ZE (Nov 7, 2006)

ydraliskos said:


> Let me try to answer that point by point.
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to it, it's normal. Bosses in this game will kill you and rape your corpse, over and over



I never had problems; just the last one took me more time. some judge with three other judges helping him, but I only had problems because I was wearing bad armours, but I already took care of that.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I still love it, but i can't say it's graphic's can compare to FF12 or somthing, that's crazy talk. As for shemnue, look at gears of war...yeah



One misconception about FFVII is that it couldn't help having bad graphics due to system limitations/early technology. 

This is not true. It had sucky graphics because it decided to switch to 3D character models way too soon, when proper sprites still looked thousands of times better.  Well can't blame em for trying, still love the game, but it _was_ ugly ;D



ZE said:


> I never had problems; just the last one took me more time. some judge with three other judges helping him, but I only had problems because I was wearing bad armours, but I already took care of that.



They were normal soldiers, and that fight was one of the easy ones, compared to some I'm talking about further on ..
Let me tell you, you're in for a _real treat_


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

It wasn't ugly, just not great, lol. I still loved it though, can't lie there


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2006)

I sorta have a hate towards FFVII, because it took all the hype, power, and praise the original Wild Arms would have gotten, but FFVII and it's furries, gunned nigras, vampire lookalikes, emo spike hair doods, big breasted women, and airsick ninjas took all the winrar Wild Arms 1 should have gotten.

Though, I also dislike how FF is ALWAYS praised, yet stuff like Suikoden, Tales, Breath of Fire, and smaller Square-Enix titles are automaticly ignored.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 7, 2006)

I missed my chance to do the cockatrice hunt because it's raining. Will it stop raining and can I do it later? Or is it too late?

By the way, if someone has the urge to write up a detailed guide to the all or most of the hunts (i.e. how to kill them, what level is good etc)  I will rep them every day for a month.


----------



## ZE (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> As for shemnue, look at gears of war...yeah


Well I still think Shenmue wins. But that?s because after Shenmue there was no other game that impressed me as much as Shenmue in terms of graphics. After Shenmue I never had that ?I can?t believe in my eyes? expression again.





ydraliskos said:


> They were normal soldiers, and that fight was one of the easy ones, compared to some I'm talking about further on ..
> Let me tell you, you're in for a _real treat_


Hun, I?m at level 34, more 10 levels and it?s enough to end the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> I sorta have a hate towards FFVII, because it took all the hype, power, and praise the original Wild Arms would have gotten, but FFVII and it's furries, gunned nigras, vampire lookalikes, emo spike hair doods, big breasted women, and airsick ninjas took all the winrar Wild Arms 1 should have gotten.
> 
> Though, I also dislike how FF is ALWAYS praised, yet stuff like Suikoden, Tales, Breath of Fire, and smaller Square-Enix titles are automaticly ignored.



Well besides Wild Arms not being very good it was a big step for RPG's. Gunned Nigra's? Sounded bit racist there, plus barret owns  Vampire lookalikes? He was part vampire...Emo spike Hair Dude? How would you feel as a clonded. Big breasted woomen? Why complain about that?  

As for those othere games, well breath of fire sucks now, so can't count that. Tales still get's plenty praise and so does suikoden.  

Kitsune - Check two pages back, i asked the same question, already answered. You have to enter the area a few times and hopefully it'll be dry one time.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2006)

ZE said:


> Hun, I?m at level 34, more 10 levels and it?s enough to end the game.



Doh right, apologies   I misunderstood that you were just after the bossfight you described.   (the guy I was replying to wasn't talking about this one)



Julius Belmont said:


> Though, I also dislike how FF is ALWAYS praised, yet stuff like Suikoden, Tales, Breath of Fire, and smaller Square-Enix titles are automaticly ignored.



It's called Mainstream  Especially outside japan, the effect is magnified.  

I, for one, CERTAINLY place some Suikoden's and BOF2/3/4 EASILY above most FF's.    Not 6, not 7, and not 10, but above all the rest, easily.

hell, I still have Fou-Lu in my sig, and used it as an avvy for a long while XD



crazymtf said:


> As for those othere games, well breath of fire sucks now, so can't count that.



What the heck, just because it got a sucky 5th installement, 1 decent and 3 fucking awesome games suddenly _don't count_? Not bloody likely XD


----------



## Ikkaku (Nov 7, 2006)

oh another question. this time about espers and armors

do you get espers from your liscense board or through the story? if u do get it from the liscense board should u go for them first or quickenings?

and about armor, i havent replaced my armor at all since the beginning of the game and im about to go find ashe's birthright. any recommendations on what to do? the main reason is im short on gil and i need gil first to replace my crappy ass weapons and get phoenix downs =[[


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2006)

Breath of Fire doesn't suck, it's just 5 was fucking hard in a Megaman X fashion


----------



## ZE (Nov 7, 2006)

The last breath of fire had a potential great story, I never played but from what I heard the main character had to escape from his world underground to reach the surface for the first time in his life, if you ask me that is a potential great story, the journey to reach sun…


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks crazymtf




kebinxp said:


> and about armor, i havent replaced my armor at all since the beginning of the game and im about to go find ashe's birthright. any recommendations on what to do? the main reason is im short on gil and i need gil first to replace my crappy ass weapons and get phoenix downs



I got money early on by killing only skeletons in the mines at Bujjarba (sp?).  If you chain past 50 you can get up to three bone fragments at a time which is worth 600 gill.  Also, use steal and poach until you reach a high chain level, then turn off poach (or else you won't get the multiple drops).


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2006)

ZE said:


> The last breath of fire had a potential great story, I never played but from what I heard the main character had to escape from his world underground to reach the surface for the first time in his life, if you ask me that is a potential great story, the journey to reach sun…



Personally, I really liked BoF-5 , for the reasons you mention, and for the revolutionary way your Dragon Morph worked.  Being able to kill *any* boss in the game _ten times over_ was cool, and the price was so steep that you really rationed it like a paranoid person XD

EDIT: 

Also, One big reason for liking it, is that it generated this particular Link removedpicture :


----------



## Ikkaku (Nov 7, 2006)

so many frickin complicated things in this game

charging for your MP, how the HELL does that work? its a technique right, like steal, but it doesnt show up when i try and look for it. and chaining your attacks? idk how to chain that many attacks without killing the monster. wow i am so lost.


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 7, 2006)

This game is not that good...  it lacks on the story department...though im okay with the battle system...this story feels more suikodenish-star warish...


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 7, 2006)

kebinxp said:


> so many frickin complicated things in this game
> 
> charging for your MP, how the HELL does that work? its a technique right, like steal, but it doesnt show up when i try and look for it. and chaining your attacks? idk how to chain that many attacks without killing the monster. wow i am so lost.



Charge is under techniqes.  You have to buy it at the store AND licence it.  It makes you either gain MP or loose it all, so only use it if you have no or little MP.  It's very useful under those circumstances.

Chaining just means you kill a certain kind of monster in a row.  Like 10 Hyenas in a row and they start to drop more things.  Don't worry, it's not confusing once you figure it out.  I was lost at first!



Juan Diego said:


> this story feels more suikodenish-star warish...



Those creatures in the towns look like jar-jar binks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2006)

It's more political than the all too common save the world story as most RPG's do.

But eh, a story is a story. Some like comedic ones more, or ones that are love-ish. I guess you like the approach of older FF games with then world in their hands as opposed to FFXII's change in that.


----------



## Ikkaku (Nov 7, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> This game is not that good...  it lacks on the story department...though im okay with the battle system...this story feels more suikodenish-star warish...



i really do hope the story picks up later. i put in 8 and a half hours so far and nothing much really happened. i loved the beginning sequence of the game, the story then looked so kool, then died out after vaan made his appearance.

and yea it did feel star-war ish from the beginning, but it doesnt have that corny/cheesyness as star-wars did. well to me at least, and i only saw episode 1 and 2 lolz

[EDIT]



Kitsune26 said:


> Charge is under techniqes.  You have to buy it at the store AND licence it.  It makes you either gain MP or loose it all, so only use it if you have no or little MP.  It's very useful under those circumstances.



oooooooooooooooo no wonder! DUH. so where do u buy charge then? rabanaster? and is it the same thing for libre?


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> It's more political than the all too common save the world story as most RPG's do.
> 
> But eh, a story is a story. Some like comedic ones more, or ones that are love-ish. I guess you like the approach of older FF games with then world in their hands as opposed to FFXII's change in that.



Suikoden V was political.  This one is just trying to be. 

I mean let me ask you. This crazy gal kept trying to restore Dalmasca , 25 friggin hours into the game, when I could simply see that they would get invaded again if she ever tried. I mean, how does that simple fact escaped her, I'm not sure.

Sure, she finally got it at some point, and started whining >_>


In Suikoden , this shit did NOT fly.  When the protagonist lost HIS father, he got a PROPER Rebellion going. 
You know, one with an actual _army_, and won actual _battles_ instead of looking for some deus-ex-machina to save their helpless ass XD.  
Being a badass with a cute bodyguard helped, but puh-lease, at least he had a spine!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 7, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> I missed my chance to do the cockatrice hunt because it's raining. Will it stop raining and can I do it later? Or is it too late?
> 
> By the way, if someone has the urge to write up a detailed guide to the all or most of the hunts (i.e. how to kill them, what level is good etc)  I will rep them every day for a month.



I missed my chance on that hunt as well considering where I am, but I heard that it'll come up again fortunately enough from the helpful Anim.  Though judging from the weapons I'm getting, I'm more than halfway through the game meaning that it better stop raining soon :S.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2006)

I missed that cockatrice too, but judging from my earlier performance on hunts, it was probably for the best XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2006)

Oooo, Suikoden sounds NICE by the way you sounded it XD.

It's on my list of RPG series to play, cause most I um...'obtained' I barely clocked in 30 minutes into over 20+ RPG's combined.

But after I beat FFXII, I plan on playing them. All the Wild Arms games, Suikoden games, Tales, Lufia, Grandia, Lunar, etc etc etc.

Im going to busy for a looooong time, and if all are as good as FFXII, im going to love every fucking second of it.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Oooo, Suikoden sounds NICE by the way you sounded it XD.
> 
> It's on my list of RPG series to play, cause most I um...'obtained' I barely clocked in 30 minutes into over 20+ RPG's combined.
> 
> ...



They are.... different....

BoF's have a dinstict chinese feel to them, and incredibly likeable characters, amazing cocnept art and general atmosphere, even if the plot is usually lacking.  BoF 4 had a great plot too. 

Suikoden's have the political intrigue nailed down for the genre (Don't expect to see A Game of Thrones, it's an rpg, but it still conveys the feel very well)
Also, suikoden's manage to have A TON of characters, all different, and likeable. 
Suikoden V especially had some really great personalities I just couldn't get enough of. Inter-personal relations were really well done too, from your little sister to your aunt's bodyguard.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 7, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Lunar, etc etc etc.



Lunar is a MUST!!!  It's the only game I've ever played repeated times.  It is soooo good.  I wish I could erase the memory of playing it from my brain so I could play it again for the first time.  You are lucky.  Lunar II is good too.

Kebinxp:  I got them both in Rabanastre.

Chamcham trigger:  Geez, I hope there is another chance to get that hunt!  :S


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2006)

Ashe's total MP is 666 he he he.....

I got a few new spells too....

Up to 3 espers!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2006)

Lucky? Im so behind in playing all the good RPG's I have a continuing backlog of good RPG's PILEING up.

Though, it will be good to play all of em, as they all ARE good in their own right.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeez don't know what the big hype over FF is?Someone explain please...


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 7, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Lucky? Im so behind in playing all the good RPG's I have a continuing backlog of good RPG's PILEING up.
> 
> Though, it will be good to play all of em, as they all ARE good in their own right.



Better to have a long list of to-do RPGs than none at all!   Seriously, Lunar is the best.  I am in love with that game  The songs are fantastic(  This is what happens when the old Wassup commercial merge with The Superfriends This is what happens when the old Wassup commercial merge with The Superfriends), the story is so great and the graphics are super cute in an old-school way.  I can't say enough about it.  

[edit]  also, it's one of the only games I've played where practically every villager you talk to has something hilarious/useful/witty to say.



Andre Uchiha Hatake said:


> Jeez don't know what the big hype over FF is?Someone explain please...



You should just read through this thread.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

@Ydra  - Notice i put the word "Now" Meaning 4-5, which IMO sucked  

@kitsuen - welcome


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> @Ydra  - Notice i put the word "Now" Meaning 4-5, which IMO sucked



I can't believe you thought 4 sucked  I thought it was the best game in the series ... 

What can you say, goes to show how different tastes can be.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha this is true. Donno felt it could of been better but then again some people find metriod prime great, i can't stand it, just a matter of taste like you said


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2006)

This is still the ffXII thread


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry. Well i can't get this damns ummon. I'm level 37 with vaan, barch, and ashe. I get my ass owned after i do my quickens. Cause i switch out and then they kill my othere three after i do a quicken, WHICH doesn't effect this beast for some reason, WTF? *It's the eagel kinda creature.


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm in the Henne Mines now.

So many Flans.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 7, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> This is still the ffXII thread



heehee I went off on a Lunar tangent, my bad. 


Does anyone know how to get into the locked up part of the Bujerba mines? (the gate near Nidhogg or the gate near the big turtle)


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm about to get the third esper with all characters approximately level 35.

Need to start getting those optional ones after this.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2006)

Who is the third one? 
Optional ones.....lol, you'll have fun with that. I recall the second optional one(in stillshrine) I died once then survived the second time with belforis at *1 HP* OMG. Anyway, be careful.....I was much better off than you are atm...

One heals a blocks a buch and the second one you can't use magic (you can use mist). They both have a horde of helpers....


----------



## Ikkaku (Nov 7, 2006)

hmm cant wait till i get my first esper...o_O
are they as strong as other summons in the other games? like in ffx where the magus sisters simply owned and such? 

and referring back to a question from before, you really dont need a certain person to use a gun or bow right? no bosses that are in the air? cause bows and guns are so weak. i love fran, i simply do, but shes getting kinda weak compared to vaan and basch and such, that i have to put her into my 2nd party =///////. i jus realized TODAY after putting in 8 hours the beauty of the quickening, so i have to save as much LP as i can so i can first use them towards quickenings instead of other equipment


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2006)

There are strong flying enemies....like the second op. esper....
But guns do perice defence..

In  my expirience they are stronger as opponents than as summons...

Well, I find it as difficutl to decide who to give my espers to as to beat them...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Wait kat i'm going for the 2nd optional one!!!? Where's the first!? I went to zizual mines *THe ones in the westward area* He's a flying eagal. I Though this was the first


----------



## Mojim (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry. Well i can't get this damns ummon. I'm level 37 with vaan, barch, and ashe. I get my ass owned after i do my quickens. Cause i switch out and then they kill my othere three after i do a quicken, WHICH doesn't effect this beast for some reason, WTF? *It's the eagel kinda creature.


You having trouble fighthing with Adrammelech eh crazy? 
Hmm..about the part where it doesn't effect,those are the *special* skill that i mentioned before couple of pages back (page 32...i think).



			
				Kitsune26 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to get into the locked up part of the Bujerba mines? (the gate near Nidhogg or the gate near the big turtle)


You will get the key later in the game.Beyond that gate is for mob hunt mission (which is,that place is crawling with tough enemies)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah but it says no Magick's will work, is mist really considered a magick? It doesn't happen till my first eam is completely wiped out. Also i thought Adrammelech is the *FIRST* optional summon!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2006)

He is.......just get back on the main story and come back for him.....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Never. I do not FAIL. I found out his weakness is blizzaga...that would of helped


----------



## Mojim (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah but it says no Magick's will work, is mist really considered a magick? It doesn't happen till my first eam is completely wiped out. Also i thought Adrammelech is the *FIRST* optional summon!


Yes it is  Including Mist Knacks attack WILL NOT WORK!!! If it's Magick barrier,Magicks are useless...if it's say FULL BARRIER,Magicks,physical attack,Mist Knack are useless.

So,what you can do is WAIT until it wears off =).Until then,keep surviving and heal!!

Yes i think Adrammelech is the 1st optional summon you can get earlier in the game...because it doesn't need certain task to find it.You just have to locate and find him ^__^.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2006)

It can be whatever order you want them to be.

Out of the difficulty of the Espers, he's the easiest, so I assume he IS the first one.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah i see, i will kill him, it's my only option.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2006)

He seemed easy.

Switch party members if possible and spam quickenings.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Got all level 37 and my othere team is 13-13-13...fucked?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone in here has reached up to Ridorana (main story line)? 

and Kaki,please tell me where are you up to now in the game?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm out of arcadis and doing a few hunts.....


----------



## Mojim (Nov 7, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> I'm out of arcadis and doing a few hunts.....


Eh i thought you're much further than me.Never mind about that ^^

Ah i see,Archades.At the moment,how many hunts have you completed so far and currently what hunt are you doing?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 7, 2006)

ydraliskos said:


> I can't believe you thought 4 sucked  I thought it was the best game in the series ...
> 
> What can you say, goes to show how different tastes can be.





Kataihara said:


> I'm out of arcadis and doing a few hunts.....



I just left arcadies myself and stopped right after that so I haven't even checked if the wetlands are over yet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

Can someone tell me what the is on the extra disc in the collectors verison please? i do not mind spoilers either so you can go into detail.


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2006)

When did you guys first get secondary spells like Fira and Blizzara? I'm sick of the low-level attack spells.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 7, 2006)

Geg said:


> When did you guys first get secondary spells like Fira and Blizzara? I'm sick of the low-level attack spells.


When you reach Mt Bur-Omisace story line ^^

@Cham: I think you should go and checked on it Cham =)


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2006)

So azim what swords do you have?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 7, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> So azim what swords do you have?


But you still haven't told me about your hunt... (just curious)

Ok,so far i have:
Excalibur (Greatsword)---Vaan
Masamune (Katana)---Balthier
Golden Axe (Axe)---Penelo
Golden Axe (Axe)---Basch
Ultima Blade (Greatsword)---Fran
Save the Queen (Greatsword)---Ashe

So Kaki,how's Zodiac spear? Is it kickass?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2006)

It's my best wepon atm.....flat out 150 attack...


----------



## Mojim (Nov 8, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> It's my best wepon atm.....flat out 150 attack...


Hehe cool to hear that ^^. How about the damage number deal to enemies? Is it 9999?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

9999? My god, i'm lucky when i get 1500!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 8, 2006)

9999 isn't that always been the highest any game in ff has done? i haven't played anything before 7, so i can't say that fully.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2006)

no, not yet...depends on your level and the enemy.
It dose about 4 or 5 ....at about level 50


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Nah in 10 you can break 9999


----------



## Mojim (Nov 8, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> 9999? My god, i'm lucky when i get 1500!


It should be 9999 for Zodiac, because it's the strongest spear ^^.

I have Excalibur for Vaan..and his normal damge is around 8500,if it's critical...voila!! 9999 for me! ^^.As for my other team members damage is around 4500-6000 damage.All of them are level 77.

Heck..even with this much damage done to enemies,i still have problems (like game over -__-),especially in Henne Mines secret location (this is where the strongest Esper Zodiac lives).This place is fucking hard!!! Enemies are crazy here!!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, I saw the level 20 bats and thought.....hmmmmm maybe I can try this....
But NO! 

And It should be over nine thousaaaaaaaaaand.......and will be someday...


----------



## Sirius (Nov 8, 2006)

Can somebody explain me how mists work? I don't understand what i'm supposed to do... just says like R2=Shuffle at bottom left


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 8, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Anyone in here has reached up to Ridorana (main story line)?


That's where I am supposed to go right now. But I'm doing all the hunts and optional espers I haven't done now that Reddas is with me, by the way, why are his stats a lot better than all the other characters? he even has more MP than Ashe and Penelo! and his swords combo hit as if they were katanas.

And I got my (hacked) Zodiac Spear, my visit to Nabudis was freaking epical.  I fought 2 overpowered marks (Goliath took 15 minutes, Deathscythe took 30) and a rare game with 99999 HP. I ended using up like 30 Phoenix Down, and an Oversoul appeared to Annul my mage's MP away everytime she had enough MP to do a Cura or two. Also found the 'secret' shop and bought kickass armors/helmets and telekinesis, so no more ranged weapons for me.


----------



## geG (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy crap. Last night I just barely finished fighting that damn Elder Wyrm (crazymtf called it the Flower Dragon a while back). God, that has to be one of the hardest boss fights in this game. It must have taken me about an hour to beat it at level 27. It wasn't even challenging to the point of being fun; it was just irritating.

But ah, the sense of accomplishment when it finally died.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah considering the point where you fight him, the Elder Wyrm is a really though oponent, but he is optional, you dont need to fight it 
Am still at Archades, i havent played much of this version yet, guess i'll finish G.U. first.


----------



## messi666 (Nov 8, 2006)

anyone know which armor would be perfect for my vaan? a light one or heavy one?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 8, 2006)

Geg said:


> Holy crap. Last night I just barely finished fighting that damn Elder Wyrm (crazymtf called it the Flower Dragon a while back). God, that has to be one of the hardest boss fights in this game. It must have taken me about an hour to beat it at level 27. It wasn't even challenging to the point of being fun; it was just irritating.
> 
> But ah, the sense of accomplishment when it finally died.



is that the white dragon with a ring on his neck... who abuses inmobilize?

- and finally i finished my tests for this week ... now away from the books and back to the couch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I'm still trying to kill the Wyvern Lord. 

I can kill it, if it was surrounded by 100 bird guys.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 8, 2006)

^ i actually managed to kill the bird guys before attacking the wyvern lord... the bitchy thing is that it is airbone..... but i magicked it with van and equiped the other two with long ranged weapons... it fell down without knowing what happened to him....

i'm in the cave right before archadia .. i think ... after the mandragora fight and in the boss that duplicates himself... besided quickenings ... someone knows how to beat this guy???? can you silence it like the others????

damn i can't wait to get home


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2006)

PROTIP: To defeat the wraith attack it untill it dies..



> Well, I'm still trying to kill the Wyvern Lord.


 Lol , by the time I got to it the birds were a one hit kill and the wyvern could not damage my party......


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 8, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> PROTIP: To defeat the wraith attack it untill it dies...



i tried to do that.... but the damn inmobilize  

he went too far and by the time he came back there were like 6 of him  

that was not a fight... it was a gang bang 

he was also at like 15% life left.........


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2006)

I just got this on Tuesday.  I am very early into the game.  I broke into the palace and stole something.  A sky pirate and bunny girl are now in my party.  Like I said, very early in the game.  I am ready to complain about a couple of things though.

-Characters have stupid names, I might not ever memorize them.
-How come they gave the main character such gay clothing to start the game with?  I hate that fake shirt he is wearing.  (I already find myself hoping for a clothing change at some point.)
-The main character is annoying.  All of his little antics are stupid.  His attitude is stupid.  I don't like playing as him.  Yelling "hey bucketheads" to distract guards doesn't satisfy me.
-The bunny girl has like a cajun accent.  I was intrigued by her character till she spoke.  Her voice irritates me.

Like I said, I am early in the game.  These are things I don't like so far.


----------



## geG (Nov 8, 2006)

X-T said:


> Yeah considering the point where you fight him, the Elder Wyrm is a really though oponent, but he is optional, you dont need to fight it



How is that fight optional?

Also,


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Rukia said:


> I just got this on Tuesday.  I am very early into the game.  I broke into the palace and stole something.  A sky pirate and bunny girl are now in my party.  Like I said, very early in the game.  I am ready to complain about a couple of things though.
> 
> -Characters have stupid names, I might not ever memorize them.
> -How come they gave the main character such gay clothing to start the game with?  I hate that fake shirt he is wearing.  (I already find myself hoping for a clothing change at some point.)
> ...



It's like 110 degrees there, he lives in the desert...Stupid name? His name is Vaan, just like Cloud/Tidus, no difference in stupidy kinda way. 

Anyway i'm glad to announce i've defeated the first optional summon *Son of a bitch went DOWNZ* Yeah


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2006)

> he went too far and by the time he came back there were like 6 of him


 They can be damaged and all share the same health bar.....so just more targests of the same guy....lol easy.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 8, 2006)

haha congrats Crazy..so far behind most of you guys except for RUKIA

and I like the voices..so I'm good with that.

as for their names..pretty easy to pronounce once you hear it being said by other voice actors.

vaan= von
fran=fran *haha*
balthier=bal thee Er
ashe= ash   ..or vash without the v
penello= pen L O
Basch=  bah sshh (like telling someone to quiet down)

that should help imo , that's how I say it after I heard them in the game say it.

---btw can I log like conversations done from cutscenes?  cause I'm kinda confused as to what was going on when the judge appeared and talked to basch.

@ crazy, put ur signature rhyme on a voice clip dude, i wanna hear how you flow.

--I'm gonna try to play today, I didn't have much time yesterday and today is a busy hmwk project day..  and of course the last Ep of LOST till like February or something


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

^Alright Will Do, ima record the one in my sig soon enough. 

And i agree, names are easy to remember, and if you need any help i'll try my best to help ya, though Azim and Kat here know far more then me


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2006)

What are the requirments for ultima blade?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 8, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> That's where I am supposed to go right now. But I'm doing all the hunts and optional espers I haven't done now that Reddas is with me, by the way, why are his stats a lot better than all the other characters? he even has more MP than Ashe and Penelo! and his swords combo hit as if they were katanas.


Oh so you too up to Ridorana as well,cool ^^.Yeah,for now i don't want to go there yet.I still need to do some hunt missions,collecting powerful armors and weapons and 'Rare Game' hunt.

Now the only optional Esper left for me is Zodiac (the strongest one..i think) .2 more from storyline which is you will get it in Ridorana event.

I think at this point of the game, if you want to do hunts or other quest,is a good timing,because you'll get a guess in your party.Can get extra damage with him and yes his attack is quite fast and very easy to get 2 hits or more ^^.He's a good guess character.Hmm..about MP,all my party members have more MP than him  (like huge difference)



			
				Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> And I got my (hacked) Zodiac Spear, my visit to Nabudis was freaking epical. I fought 2 overpowered marks (Goliath took 15 minutes, Deathscythe took 30) and a rare game with 99999 HP. I ended using up like 30 Phoenix Down, and an Oversoul appeared to Annul my mage's MP away everytime she had enough MP to do a Cura or two. Also found the 'secret' shop and bought kickass armors/helmets and telekinesis, so no more ranged weapons for me.


Lol you cheating  (i will use it also IF i don't get the weapon..but only that.Nothing more ^^).

Oh yes,Nabudis is the place where you will face some crazy shit monsters!! Fucking strong! All i can say to you people is (that is when you have reach here)...stock up your inventory like X-Potions,Remedies,and Phoenix Down.Trust me,these are the most important item to keep you survive in this HELL place!! 

EDIT=





			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> What are the requirments for ultima blade?


I'm not to sure also Kaki,but i got it from dropped item from enemies,which is i don't remember which enemy is it and where  (memory sucks >_>)

I will let you know if i find something and i'll ask my friend later ^^


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2006)

> It's like 110 degrees there, he lives in the desert


Is this suppose to justify his attire?  I spent the warmest months of the year this year in Qatar and I wasn't wearing an idiotic shirt like that.  I'm sorry, I wish they had come up with cooler looking clothing for him.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 8, 2006)

Rukia said:


> Is this suppose to justify his attire?  I spent the warmest months of the year this year in Qatar and I wasn't wearing an idiotic shirt like that.  I'm sorry, I wish they had come up with cooler looking clothing for him.



Tidus had lederhosens , Squall had some 1930s movie actress like furry thing on his jacket, Cecil looked just plain horrible...like a metrosexual gone wrong or something.  The fact is that there are a lot of hit or misses with FF main characters...though I have to say that you're kinda right with how dumb he looks.  I still find him a somewhat interesting character, though I found his brother cooler, though he lasted like...5 minutes 

Anyway I did a few more hunts.  Now it's off to Gruo..g..g something.  It's right after you leave that pirate place.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 8, 2006)

messi666 said:


> anyone know which armor would be perfect for my vaan? a light one or heavy one?


Light armor is only worth using at the beggining when you still don't have the HP licenses. If you have all of those just give him heavy armor and a sword/spear/pole.



			
				Kataihara said:
			
		

> What are the requirments for ultima blade?


1 Gnoma Halcyon (insanely rare steal/drop item from Gnoma Entite, find in Dalmasca Westersand during sandstorms), 2 Death Powders (steal/drop from Bogey in Zertinan Caverns) and 2 Adamantites (steal/drop from Adamantite in Cerobi Steppe).



			
				azim86 said:
			
		

> Hmm..about MP,all my party members have more MP than him  (like huge difference)


I'm talking about base MP, Reddas has 211 base MP at level 53. Penelo at lv 56 only has 209 base MP.

I only hacked the ZS because the only other way of getting the ZS is completely random, if the only other way of getting it was by beating 4 Yiazmats at the same time instead then I wouldn't have hacked it.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks, FUCK that gnome is hard to get........


----------



## cricent (Nov 9, 2006)

-The bunny girl has like a cajun accent.  I was intrigued by her character till she spoke.  Her voice irritates me.

Like I said, I am early in the game.  These are things I don't like so far.[/QUOTE]
lol i liked frans voice


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2006)

I have been leveling up more than anything right now, earning Liscence points to I can make the next big long walk across the may, I would use a teleport, but I think walking has a better effect.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 9, 2006)

The viera dress...um...interestingly.  It's a man's world I guess.  Why can't there be a race of sexy men who live in the trees!?  I guess that would be a tad gay.  

I'm noticing that it takes forever for the plot to advance.  After every dungeon  someone just leads you to the next one.  Something good better happen soon, because my initial thrill is wearing off and it's getting a bit tedious.  

That golden armlet for double LP is a great item btw



Chamcham Trigger said:


> Tidus had lederhosens



He did, didn't he. lol


----------



## cricent (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey does anyone know how to get demonsbane sword?? chest is not there when i go? anyone have any idea why?? lol


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 9, 2006)

I just got this game.Thank God we have tomorrow off from school, because that's all I'll be doing.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 9, 2006)

oh man Fae wood was so much freakin fun.  I won't say much about it right now, but damn, the little puzzle they had in there with illusions was kickass, and it was so funny when I just stumbled upon it after nearly getting beaten by beheamoths.  Right now that has to be my favorite part of the game.  Even the music was great.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 9, 2006)

^ Yeah Feywood puzzle is somewhat interesting,but after playing at that place for like more than 2 hours,it's really damn annoying! -_-.I like the part where at the gate (i don't want to spoil it)..really cool ^^.

So,after this you're going into Giruvegan,but WARNING...this place is one giant puzzle or maze.It's very confusing and very tiring >_>.Need good memory when you're going through there.

Oh and please stock up your inventory with X-Potions,Remedies and Phoenix Down.You'll be needing these items more than anything ^^


----------



## Kaki (Nov 9, 2006)

OH, I sometimes don't like those puzzels, I had truble at archades and Draklor laboratories....


----------



## geG (Nov 9, 2006)

Is it just me, or is this the hardest FF game ever? I haven't been this challenged by the main storyline of an FF game since FF4 hard type.


----------



## Cy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ugh... I haven't had a chance to play since Saturday.... I want to get a teammate for once!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I think its easyer than any other FF I have played.....

Well, today is the first day I have not played...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 9, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Yeah Feywood puzzle is somewhat interesting,but after playing at that place for like more than 2 hours,it's really damn annoying! -_-.I like the part where at the gate (i don't want to spoil it)..really cool ^^.
> 
> So,after this you're going into Giruvegan,but WARNING...this place is one giant puzzle or maze.It's very confusing and very tiring >_>.Need good memory when you're going through there.
> 
> Oh and please stock up your inventory with X-Potions,Remedies and Phoenix Down.You'll be needing these items more than anything ^^


Thanks for the heads up.  After the ice lady the bosses haven't been too hard so I'm looking forward to getting my ass kicked again.  As for being there for 2 hours...it wasn't that long was it?  Either way I didn't notice since I had so much fun in there.  The only things that pissed me off were those damn mu things.  I hate status effects that happen almost every time it's done to you, but never when you do it to them, but that's an RPG tradition anyway.


Kataihara said:


> OH, I sometimes don't like those puzzels, I had truble at archades and Draklor laboratories....


It wasn't hard, as much as it was tedious.  And it was definitely tedious.


Geg said:


> Is it just me, or is this the hardest FF game ever? I haven't been this challenged by the main storyline of an FF game since FF4 hard type.



It has challenge, but I say that 4 5 and 6 still had more challenge generally.  The bosses are hard in this game, but the regular enemies aren't really too much of an issue, unless you fight enemies who are at a higher level than you, but that's just...not logical.  Hell 4 had no map at all.  This one is definitely the most challenging of the ones after though.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Some of the strongest enimies are not techinical bosses....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 9, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Some of the strongest enimies are not techinical bosses....



You mean the hunts right?  If that's so, then the optional bosses and the place in FFX would count as the same thing.  That's just obligatory in every FF game ....well not every one, but not a new tradition.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I'm starting to feel I may not even need the guide for this.....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 9, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Well, I'm starting to feel I may not even need the guide for this.....



None of them needs a guide except when retardedly hidden secrets are involved. Nothing feels better than conquering the game on your own, then putting the disk on the ground and putting one foot over it...er...well annex the last part :S

Plus this game has a map so you don't really get confused on where to go, and as for puzzles, all you have to do is get a pen and pad if you feel that there's any memorising involved...right now there's been no memorising involved luckily, but from what Azim said...I think I'm gonna have to start writing stuff :S


----------



## njt (Nov 10, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> None of them needs a guide except when retardedly hidden secrets are involved. Nothing feels better than conquering the game on your own, then putting the disk on the ground and putting one foot over it...er...well annex the last part :S
> 
> Plus this game has a map so you don't really get confused on where to go, and as for puzzles, all you have to do is get a pen and pad if you feel that there's any memorising involved...right now there's been no memorising involved luckily, but from what Azim said...I think I'm gonna have to start writing stuff :S



I dunno I've been playing the game for quite a while~ (er well since the jp version came out) anyways there are tons of things to do  that just might need a map (like some of the hunts are quite hard to figure out >.>) I got a guide that only covers the first part of the game but yeah^^; it helps to have one 

I pretty much put the game down for a long while but since the american one came out and everyone is talking about it I've decided to pick it up again . I have 118 hours into it .


----------



## Mojim (Nov 10, 2006)

Cham said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up. After the ice lady the bosses haven't been too hard so I'm looking forward to getting my ass kicked again. As for being there for 2 hours...it wasn't that long was it? Either way I didn't notice since I had so much fun in there. The only things that pissed me off were those damn mu things. I hate status effects that happen almost every time it's done to you, but never when you do it to them, but that's an RPG tradition anyway.


Storyline bosses in this game is quite easy (dunno what i will face after this..hopefully it's very challenging,but i doubt that ^^.My lvl is way too high for story line bosses )

Yeah Cham,i spend more than two hours at Feywood...because i hate that place,enemies are no fun and on top of that they are weaklings..lol.Get bored too fast at that time :sweat.

Your not the only one hate status aiments Cham...i freaking hate them!!  Especially the place where i'm heading now (Henne Mines...hidden location).

Last night i just beat *Fafnir* from the hunt...and seriously,the battle with that shit monster was fucking hard,like EVER!! (so far i've been doing hunts).

The boss has like more than 1 million or more than that (i think).The battle took about 30 minutes (the longest so far..lol).My 1st team totally got wiped out after 10-15 minutes battle,then 2nd team finished that bastard in the end ^^.Fafnir was a tough oppenent yet,other than that it was Gilgamesh and Ultima (Esper).Damn,these 3 bosses are very challenging and i had fun battle with them =)


----------



## Kaki (Nov 10, 2006)

> I have 118 hours into it


 Hi there NJT! Wow, where are you in the story and what levels? I am up to 108 hours.....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 10, 2006)

njt said:


> I dunno I've been playing the game for quite a while~ (er well since the jp version came out) anyways there are tons of things to do  that just might need a map (like some of the hunts are quite hard to figure out >.>) I got a guide that only covers the first part of the game but yeah^^; it helps to have one


Yeah I definitely need the map with this game since everything is so big.  As for a guide, I see your point when it comes to finding side quests and secrets without spending a whole bunch of hours blindly looking for them (...:S..) the same goes with secret stuff, and the harder hunts which I haven't gotten to yet.  


> I pretty much put the game down for a long while but since the american one came out and everyone is talking about it I've decided to pick it up again . I have 118 hours into it .


...what?...118 hours .  Yikes.  I'm not even half way to that point yet S:, though I am close to halfway...well half way to 100 that is.  I didn't know that there were so many secrets.


azim86 said:


> Storyline bosses in this game is quite easy (dunno what i will face after this..hopefully it's very challenging,but i doubt that ^^.My lvl is way too high for story line bosses)
> 
> Yeah Cham,i spend more than two hours at Feywood...because i hate that place,enemies are no fun and on top of that they are weaklings..lol.Get bored too fast at that time :sweat.
> 
> ...


So you leveled up all of your team members then?  What levels are each of them respectively?  
As for my levels, they're not too high.  My Vaan and Balthier are level 44 and my Ashe is level 43, so the challenge is pretty good since the monsters there are around the same level.  I also have accessories that double license points so I'm really vulnerable to stat effects.


Kataihara said:


> Hi there NJT! Wow, where are you in the story and what levels? I am up to 108 hours.....



Yikes 108 hours?  Are you towards the end?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 10, 2006)

Cham said:
			
		

> Plus this game has a map so you don't really get confused on where to go, and as for puzzles, all you have to do is get a pen and pad if you feel that there's any memorising involved...right now there's been no memorising involved luckily, but from what Azim said...I think I'm gonna have to start writing stuff


But Cham,when you've reach Giruvegan and inside that place (inner core),it *doesn't have map at all and no radar!*(just a crappy map when you press the SELECT button) It depends on your memory here and a bit of luck ^^.So yeah,prepared pen and papers people 



			
				Cham said:
			
		

> ...what?...118 hours . Yikes. I'm not even half way to that point yet S:, though I am close to halfway...well half way to 100 that is. I didn't know that there were so many secrets.


Hehe 118 hours,i've passed that mark already.If you guys want to know,my game play is 157 hours O_o.
Oh there are so many secrets and things that you have to do in this game.I spend most of my time hunting monsters,rare monsters game,secrets matters (etc weapons,armors and such),more than playing the storyline ^^.Not that i don't enjoyed the actual storyline,is just that too much stuffs in this game to be done..lol ^^.



			
				Cham said:
			
		

> So you leveled up all of your team members then? What levels are each of them respectively?


All of them are lvl 77 exept for Ashe.She's lvl 78 *runs *



			
				Cham said:
			
		

> As for my levels, they're not too high. My Vaan and Balthier are level 44 and my Ashe is level 43, so the challenge is pretty good since the monsters there are around the same level.


There is this one place (currently where i'm going to get my final optional Esper,Zodiac)where the enemies are lvl 60+ and every time i enter this place...game over for me .
Damn! I'm having problem at this place.....


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 10, 2006)

a last I didn't have anytime to play..yesterday(technically friday right now)  bah shit..amfaoskdjflaskdfjalsd fuck!.  i wanna playyyyyyyyy

but now imma go sleep cause im f'n tired.

and I really like this guide book, very fancy.  but damn it's kinda heavy haha.(for a guide)


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 10, 2006)

Finished GU @ 100% finally, so I started FFXII today.

Level 30 with a rod, but I have yet to invade a castle.  

Story is nice, but I hate bunny-women. Not to mention, I hate the slow battle system. You don't get enough in-depth control.

Ranking it to other Final Fantasies:
I think it would have kicked ass above VII, VIII, IX, X, and X-2...
But the slow battle system only puts it above I, II, III, IV, V, and VI

Or that's what I see anyways.... Hey is the Zodiac Spear I keep hearing of worth it? What the hell do quickenings do? What on Earth was the thing the captain-guy did to the random "Antilion Unit" at the beginning? Should I focus on anything in particular as far as the liscences go?  

Kthx if you answer anything 
               ~Sir.Cruz


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> But Cham,when you've reach Giruvegan and inside that place (inner core),it *doesn't have map at all and no radar!*(just a crappy map when you press the SELECT button) It depends on your memory here and a bit of luck ^^.So yeah,prepared pen and papers people


that's....that's not good, but as long as there's a select map, then it's okay.  I use that a lot anyway.



> Hehe 118 hours,i've passed that mark already.If you guys want to know,my game play is 157 hours O_o.
> Oh there are so many secrets and things that you have to do in this game.I spend most of my time hunting monsters,rare monsters game,secrets matters (etc weapons,armors and such),more than playing the storyline ^^.Not that i don't enjoyed the actual storyline,is just that too much stuffs in this game to be done..lol ^^.


All these hours.  It's reminding me of a nippon icchi game.




Sir.Cruz said:


> Finished GU @ 100% finally, so I started FFXII today.
> 
> Level 30 with a rod, but I have yet to invade a castle.
> 
> Story is nice, but I hate bunny-women. Not to mention, I hate the slow battle system. You don't get enough in-depth control.


It's awkward, but you get used to it after a while and it becomes a nice change of pace


> Ranking it to other Final Fantasies:
> I think it would have kicked ass above VII, VIII, IX, X, and X-2...
> But the slow battle system only puts it above I, II, III, IV, V, and VI


*dies inside*


> Or that's what I see anyways.... Hey is the Zodiac Spear I keep hearing of worth it? What the hell do quickenings do? What on Earth was the thing the captain-guy did to the random "Antilion Unit" at the beginning? Should I focus on anything in particular as far as the liscences go?
> 
> Kthx if you answer anything
> ~Sir.Cruz



The zodiac spear is the strongest weapon in the game I hear...so base the worth on whether you like using spears or not I guess.

Quickenings are basically the game's equivalent of overdrives....but not :S.  I guess that description was bad.  What they basically do is give you higher mp, you can get up to three per character creating three slots and thus giving you more MP to use, though it seems to sacrifice a minute amount of max HP.  That's just one part though.  You also get a move with each quickening that sucks out one or more of these mp bars, and when chained correctly with other characters you can do devestating damage.  The problem is, that when you get the most out of it, you use up most to all of your mp, so youse at your own risk I guess.  I tend to not use them, but other's here like to do otherwise it seems.

As for licenses, just make sure you have reserve.  Also, I don't know about other people but I didn't really buy any techniques until after I finished up getting spell licenses and attribute licenses.  So if you feel that you won't use techniques much, then I recomend that you only get steal and libra...but the game's open ended.  Also make sure that you always have enough for buying new equipment licenses a tad before you get to a new village.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 10, 2006)

Sir.Cruz said:


> is the Zodiac Spear I keep hearing of worth it?


Well, it's the most powerful weapon in the game and it's relatively easy to get very early in the game if you know how to do it.



> What the hell do quickenings do?


They're basically FFXII's limit breaks/overdrives, but with an awesome bonus: when you get your second quickening your base MP doubles, and it triples when you get your third quickening. So get them for your spellcaster(s) as soon as you can, although everyone will have all their 3 quickenings sooner or later, especially if you're powerleveling early like you are.

In-battle, chaining quickenings is only useful at the beggining when bosses/marks don't usually have more than 30K HP (and against the hidden boss in the shrine in Mt. Bur-Omisace), midway through the game they'll be practically useless unless you like chaining quickenings on random monsters.



> Should I focus on anything in particular as far as the liscences go?


Just concentrate on getting all the useful augments (HP+ licenses, swiftness, lores, etc) first, then license whatever you want.



			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> that's....that's not good, but as long as there's a select map, then it's okay. I use that a lot anyway.


You still don't understand, but you will when you get there and press select. I'll give you a tip for that part, check the roman number before activating a lamp, don't be fooled like I was and end up backtracking to the beggining of the map.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 10, 2006)

Giruvegan I am coming.....


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 10, 2006)

i haven't played in 2 days  

damn school and job 

right now lvl 44 on main pt... the others... well .... at least they have a decent amount of licence points.

i can't wait to get to archadia ... but i feel an urge to lvl up like crazy... i don't know what to do


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm still only 12 hours in.  

I didn't get to play yesterday, so I'm kind of craving some crazy leveling sessions, for some reason.

For some reason, my hunts jumped from level 2, to level 5 with nothing in between!! :amazed

I went to hunt one of the marks, and I got killed by a random monster that did over 400 damage to my party.  I killed the frog, but still... I couldn't progress.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 10, 2006)

which was the last mark you hunted?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2006)

The white mousse thing is the one with that crazy-ass frog. The one before that was the giant thing in Ozmone.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 10, 2006)

i did the one in ozmone i think... was that the one who is affraid of the mu/wu birds????

as for the white mouse... haven't tried that?

i think i did the gil snapper after that.

i can't wait to get home to play a few hours....

since we're celebrating a friends B-day.........i don't know what to do.... 

strip joint vs FXII .......... such a hard decision


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2006)

I got the Gil Snapper, but I haven't ventured that way, yet. I just went to the white mousse and got raped by a frog. I also have the ring wyrm, but haven't looked their, either.

I'll probably play all night tonight, I'll get to the bottom of things!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 10, 2006)

Same here, but I'll be away saterday......


----------



## Ikkaku (Nov 10, 2006)

hi guys jus want to ask a few more things. well, i jus beat the garuda boss thing, the huge flying bird pretty damn easily cause i used a quickening right away and vossler owned it in two hits. my three main characters are in the 17-19 range, but my three others which are all the girls lol are still 11. i was going to train them but i felt that i was using too much time training and that i would forget a lot of the main storyline. so here are my questions.

is the demonwall boss which i am going to fight soon in raithwalls tomb really hard? 

should i train my girls a little to at least 13-15 range?

and my current equips for the main dudes are the kwill sword thingy or w/e, and i have only given fran her best equip for now which was a bow that cost 2000 gil from a shop guy before i fought garuda. 

any other tips u guys have that will make some things easier? o yea btw i still have not gone back to rabanastre to do some hunts, because i only have 2 teleport stones and stuff. is there any other place to get teleport stones? thankss


----------



## Cy (Nov 10, 2006)

After using my first quickening combo with Vaan and Penelo(2 red spirals, 2 intercessions, and an inferno for 4200 at level 6!), I'm pretty impressed. I had tried red spiral with Vaan only and it had only done an unimpressive 40 damage while I was dealing 38, so I had thought they were pretty lackluster, but after this.... Thats pretty amazing, especially since Vaan deals 74 damage and Penelo deals 100.

Hey, did anyone else notice that Bangaa on the way to Migelo's from the center of town that's using a conversation sprite but there's no one in front of him like the other "talking" sprite?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 10, 2006)

*How do you kill those friggin elementals!?  At this point in the game they are harder than the bosses. :S*




kebinxp said:


> is the demonwall boss which i am going to fight soon in raithwalls tomb really hard?
> 
> is there any other place to get teleport stones? thankss



The wall is not hard.  There are two.  Run away from the first one and fight the second one.  Return later to fight the first one. If your lvl isn't high enough just level up at the western edge of the sandsea before you enter the tomb.  The Bagolys occasionally drop a bent staff which is worth 1000 gil so it's a good way to make money and buy better gear.

You cab buy teleport stones on the airships between the cities.  Go to the Aerodome in Rabanastre or Bujerba and get a ticket at one of the counters.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 10, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:
			
		

> How do you kill those friggin elementals!? At this point in the game they are harder than the bosses.


If your level is below 45,then you can never beat those Elementals ^^.If you want to beat the big ones,i suggest defeat it at lvl 45+ and for the small ones at lvl 35-40,you can beat them.

*When fighthing those Elementals,do not use Magicks,it will not work against them..because it's IMMUNE to Magicks.*


----------



## geG (Nov 10, 2006)

^Also, if you cast magic around them, even something like cure, they'll become hostile. The best thing to do is turn off all your gambits when they're around and have everyone use physical attacks against the monsters in that area to avoid getting the Elementals' attention.

Okay, so I'm going through the Salikawood with relative ease. Then I get to the Phon Coast and then it's WTF, everything's stronger than me. I'm surprised I made it to the hunter camp without dying. I'm going to need to buy new armor, which I need a lot more money for, plus not everyone in my primary party has the liscense for them yet. So I'm basically looking at a few good hours' worth of fighting back in the Salikawood.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 10, 2006)

Geg said:


> ^Also, if you cast magic around them, even something like cure, they'll become hostile. The best thing to do is turn off all your gambits when they're around and have everyone use physical attacks against the monsters in that area to avoid getting the Elementals' attention.
> 
> Okay, so I'm going through the Salikawood with relative ease. Then I get to the Phon Coast and then it's WTF, everything's stronger than me. I'm surprised I made it to the hunter camp without dying. I'm going to need to buy new armor, which I need a lot more money for, plus not everyone in my primary party has the liscense for them yet. So I'm basically looking at a few good hours' worth of fighting back in the Salikawood.



Well you can always equip something to increase your license points if that's a problem. And/or you can probably try to fight one or two people around phon coast and keep healing after each fight, though I don't know if that'd be faster or slower than the salikawood part....also don't forget to try to steal so that you can get some extra loot.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 10, 2006)

*A Layered disc pattern runs the length of this magnificent blade. Its power is legendary, a single blow laying low all but the most resolute adversary. *


----------



## Mojim (Nov 10, 2006)

^ Huh what's that Kaki ?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Huh what's that Kaki ?


If I remember correctly, that's the description for the Ultima Blade.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 10, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> If I remember correctly, that's the description for the Ultima Blade.


Oh i see ^^

Yondi!!!  So does this mean you're back playing the game?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes, I just got it.......and it took HOURS.....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Oh i see ^^
> 
> Yondi!!!  So does this mean you're back playing the game?


azim! ^__^  XD

Erm, not really, I'm just here, lurking around XD I haven't played in a loooong time, since I'm _still_ waiting for my damned Collector's Edition and guide 

Anyway, how's it hangin' there, azim? ^__^



Kataihara said:


> Yes, I just got it.......and it took HOURS.....


Lolzers, where did you get yours from? Bazaar? XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 10, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Yes, I just got it.......and it took HOURS.....


Congratz Kaki ^^.
Now your team has the powerful weapons...since you have Zodiac spear and now this =)



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Erm, not really, I'm just here, lurking around XD I haven't played in a loooong time, since I'm still waiting for my damned Collector's Edition and guide
> 
> Anyway, how's it hangin' there, azim? ^__^


How long you're going to wait for it to arrive at your place?

Not doing so good .I have a slight problem to beat the enemies in Henne mines hidden location (i want to get my last optional Esper Zodiac and more secret items hiding in there).They are so damn hard to defeat!!!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 10, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Yes, I just got it.......and it took HOURS.....



Hours? ...did you have to fight a boss for it, or was it a random ordeal.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Congratz Kaki ^^.
> Now your team has the powerful weapons...since you have Zodiac spear and now this =)


OMG, Kaki has a Zodiac Spear?  I'm so jealous XD I don't have one haha =]

I missed my chance of getting one when I opened a treasure chest that I wasn't supposed to by accident, since I totally forgot about it XD  Ohwell 




azim86 said:


> How long you're going to wait for it to arrive at your place?
> 
> Not doing so good .I have a slight problem to beat the enemies in Henne mines hidden location (i want to get my last optional Esper Zodiac and more secret items hiding in there).They are so damn hard to defeat!!!


Uhm, I have no idea.. I'm getting a little pissed off waiting for it >__<

Lol aww, that's a shame..  The secret area in the Henne Mines is a breeze though >__> That place is easy -__- And it's a good place for lvling up ^^

Hmm.. I can't really help you with this.. =/ What lvls are you? And Gambits using? =o Tell me and I might be able to help =X Cause if you can't beat the enemies here, don't even bother trying Zodiac, simply because he _will_ hand your ass back to you.  There's also a Zodiac Spear in that place XD

I went to that place when I was in my really early 70s, and the enemies weren't a problem to me then, at all. -__-


----------



## Mojim (Nov 10, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> OMG, Kaki has a Zodiac Spear?  I'm so jealous XD I don't have one haha =]
> 
> I missed my chance of getting one when I opened a treasure chest that I wasn't supposed to by accident, since I totally forgot about it XD  Ohwell


Yes he does and he got in Nabudis ^^

I also missed that weapon .That's why i went to Henne Mines to find another one!!But the enemies...



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I can't really help you with this.. =/ What lvls are you? And Gambits using? =o Tell me and I might be able to help =X Cause if you can't beat the enemies here, don't even bother trying Zodiac, simply because he will hand your ass back to you.  There's also a Zodiac Spear in that place XD


I'm right now lvl 78.My Gambits are still the same..but of course with a little upgrade.Healing first then attack.Oh i also made two healers for my Gambits.As for now,enemies are no joke here >_<.They're very hard.

The only part when i said that mine is hard where you press the red to make it blue (and same goes the opposite)...then BANG!! Dozens of bats appear from my back...that place is crawling with bats!!!! -__- (lvl 60 monster).

I need Holy magick!! coz thats their weakness.I still haven't advancing to Ridorana


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Yes he does and he got in Nabudis ^^
> 
> I also missed that weapon .That's why i went to Henne Mines to find another one!!But the enemies...


Damn him lol XD I missed that one in the Necrohol of Nabudis too XD

Lol, seriously, the enemies there are easy -__-




azim86 said:


> I'm right now lvl 78.My Gambits are still the same..but of course with a little upgrade.Healing first then attack.Oh i also made two healers for my Gambits.As for now,enemies are no joke here >_<.They're very hard.
> 
> The only part when i said that mine is hard where you press the red to make it blue (and same goes the opposite)...then BANG!! Dozens of bats appear from my back...that place is crawling with bats!!!! -__- (lvl 60 monster).
> 
> I need Holy magick!! coz thats their weakness.I still haven't advancing to Ridorana


OMG no way, 78 and you're struggling? =/

I've been going there when I was 69/70/70, and I got no problems 

And don't bother with Holy since it's really useless, as I remember it it only aims at one target, and not a group =X


Okay, uhm.. I need more info.. What weapons do you have? =o And the armors? The accessories don't matter much here, the best thing you should have on is the Embroidered Tippets.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 10, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> OMG no way, 78 and you're struggling? =/
> 
> I've been going there when I was 69/70/70, and I got no problems
> 
> ...


Yes,but only on that Abysteel bats!!! 

Then,you're great player Yondi 

Even if its targetting at one person...it still can kill that character hell fast -__-.
As for the weapons i have Excalibur,Masamune,Save the Queen,Ultima Blade,and Golden Axe.
Armors Maximillian,Golden Skullcap,Sage's Ring.

I did equipped that accessory in the first place.

First time i entered,i was lvl 70...but now i up 8 lvl's,maybe i shoudn't have problem anymore when i go there back.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Yes,but only on that Abysteel bats!!!


Lol, they're almost only the monsters around there 



azim86 said:


> Then,you're great player Yondi


I know, aren't I just? XD Naw, not really, as I've taught you before, it comes down to your calmness and patience, finally to trust your gambits with your all <3



azim86 said:


> Even if its targetting at one person...it still can kill that character hell fast -__-.
> As for the weapons i have Excalibur,Masamune,Save the Queen,Ultima Blade,and Golden Axe.
> Armors Maximillian,Golden Skullcap,Sage's Ring.


Not really, I'd rather hack and slash the hell out of them at the same time rather to take them on one by one. -__-

The weapons you use are alright I guess, but I'd drop the Masamune, Save the Queen and the Golden Axe down if I were you. =/ They won't do much against the monsters down at the mines. -__- Golden Axe probably will, but the downside to Axes are that the damage they apply is _really_ varied..

Your armory is okay too, I would say that the Golden Skullcap is the flaw to your defence.



azim86 said:


> I did equipped that accessory in the first place.
> 
> First time i entered,i was lvl 70...but now i up 8 lvl's,maybe i shoudn't have problem anymore when i go there back.


Hehe, then that's great <3 Quick lvls =]

Lol, hopefully ^__^ And if you're still suffering then uhm, I guess you _have_ to be *REALLY* calmed when battling them, in your config put your ATB to "Wait", so you could be a little more relaxed and be able to think which monster is the best to attack to your victory. >__< That's all I could think of now if you'll still struggle down there. =/


----------



## Mojim (Nov 10, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> I know, aren't I just? XD Naw, not really, as I've taught you before, it comes down to your calmness and patience, finally to trust your gambits with your all <3


Yea i think i should do that...coz i was panicked (kinda) when all of a sudden dozens of bats surrounding me .

And yes Gambits,you did taught me that and i'm grateful for that Yondi ^^.I'll try to fix my settings then.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Not really, I'd rather hack and slash the hell out of them at the same time rather to take them on one by one. -__-


That's what i've been trying to do 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> The weapons you use are alright I guess, but I'd drop the Masamune, Save the Queen and the Golden Axe down if I were you. =/ They won't do much against the monsters down at the mines. -__- Golden Axe probably will, but the downside to Axes are that the damage they apply is really varied..
> 
> Your armory is okay too, I would say that the Golden Skullcap is the flaw to your defence.


Ok i will follow your advice then ^^.

The reason i used Golden Skullcap is because their magick resistance is weak.So i just want to balance my characters stats.Magicks can be really painful sometime especially when the enemies have high Magicks attack.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol, hopefully ^__^ And if you're still suffering then uhm, I guess you have to be REALLY calmed when battling them, in your config put your ATB to "Wait", so you could be a little more relaxed and be able to think which monster is the best to attack to your victory. >__< That's all I could think of now if you'll still struggle down there. =/


I'll try to be like that and hopefully i will beat those freaking bats when i go back to that place!!! .I think i'm ready...bwahaha 

Thanks a bunch Yondi =)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Yea i think i should do that...coz i was panicked (kinda) when all of a sudden dozens of bats surrounding me .
> 
> And yes Gambits,you did taught me that and i'm greatful for that Yondi ^^.I'll try to fix my settings then.


Lol, don't ever, EVER panic, 'cause if you do the enemies _will_ kill you. ^^

Lol, you don't have to be grateful for that, I'm just glad I managed to teach something to someone else other than myself =]

You have to experiment alot with your gambits too if your current doesn't work, and keep trying until you make one that gives you a good advantage. =)



azim86 said:


> That's what i've been trying to do


Lol, if can't do it like the FFXII master (), Yondi, then try a different approach which suits you and the situation the best. =D



azim86 said:


> Ok i will follow your advice then ^^.
> 
> The reason i used Golden Skullcap is because their magick resistance is weak.So i just want to balance my characters stats.Magicks can be really painful sometime especially when the enemies have high Magicks attack.


Okay, that's a nice argument, I won't argue with you if that helps you ^__^



azim86 said:


> I'll try to be like that and hopefully i will beat those freaking bats when i go back to that place!!! .I think i'm ready...bwahaha
> 
> Thanks a bunch Yondi =)


Yeay, go you! ^__^

If you feel like you're ready, then go get them! =] *lolzers* XD


No problem, you're always welcome! =] Now, time for me to go back to reading this thread, I missed quite alot when since I've been waiting for my CE game/guide =X Page 32 already, w00!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 11, 2006)

> Lolzers, where did you get yours from? Bazaar? XD


 Is there another way? Each compenet was a bitch to get.....lots of running to chain single monsters.....oh god it was tedious....

And yes.....I have the Zodiac speaaaaaaaaaaaaaar.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 11, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Is there another way? Each compenet was a bitch to get.....lots of running to chain single monsters.....oh god it was tedious....


Lol, there's a treasure chest in Ridorana.  >__< I think you could only get it once there though.



Kataihara said:


> And yes.....I have the Zodiac speaaaaaaaaaaaaaar.


Yesh, rub it in where it really hurts  >__<

Seriously, damn you for getting one haha  Congrats though. =]


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 11, 2006)

I breezed through Ridorana, the only enemy I had trouble with was the first thing I fought in the Cataract (one of those rare game that drops a trophy). There were 7 boss fights (3 of them were rank 6 elite marks according to the bestiary, what's up with that? Montblanc didn't give me a hunt for them and didn't even mention them when I talked to him) and I didn't get to finish my buffings and debuffings in any of them before my melee characters killed the boss.

I'm at the point of no return now and I still haven't done any rank 7 hunt or gotten ultimate weapons/armors except for spears (got both the Zodiac Spear and the Dragon Whisker). I'll try to take Gilgamesh on first, I want my Genji Glove and Masamune before doing anything else.

And I can't get the Ultima Blade because I killed the dragon tyrant, which makes it so that there's never a sandstorm in the westersand ever again. Wish I had known that before spending an hour chaining bogeys in the caverns for death powders.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 11, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> And I can't get the Ultima Blade because I killed the dragon tyrant, which makes it so that there's never a sandstorm in the westersand ever again. Wish I had known that before spending an hour chaining bogeys in the caverns for death powders.


Lol, yes you can. -__-

If you're having problems, then make a sandstorm come. >__<

In the northeast-most of the Westersand where you fought the boss, just go forward there so you'll be in the otherside, then just come back on the Westersand. -__- If the sandstorm doesn't appear, repeat.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 11, 2006)

I had been doing that (going back and forth) but from the Zertinan Caverns, I'll try it later, thanks.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 11, 2006)

daily failure report::

I didn't get a chance to play today either.   and I probably can't play tomorrow till like the afternoon time. 

damn TV.  and hmwk assignments.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 11, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> I had been doing that (going back and forth) but from the Zertinan Caverns, I'll try it later, thanks.


Erm, I don't think it works with any other place other than the northeast-most of the Westersand. >__< I remember trying it out before, and it didn't work. =X

But yeah, your welcome.  Also don't try to leave the area unless you've got the Halycon, because most likely the weather will go back to clear as soon as you leave. -__-



NeoDreamer said:


> daily failure report::
> 
> I didn't get a chance to play today either.   and I probably can't play tomorrow till like the afternoon time.
> 
> damn TV.  and hmwk assignments.


Damn, that blows. =S

I haven't played this game in a long time too  But a totally different reason (I'm just waiting for my CE guide/game) <3

Lol, get those hw done then  ^__^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 11, 2006)

haha, yeah, 2 1-2pg writing things..just formatting it correctly is the problem..

what's CE?

you might've not played in a long time, but I've only gotten in 5hrs


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 11, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> haha, yeah, 2 1-2pg writing things..just formatting it correctly is the problem..
> 
> what's CE?
> 
> you might've not played in a long time, but I've only gotten in 5hrs


Ouch.. Yeah, the corrections are always a pain 

CE also means "Collector's Edition". =] I always thought that I'd just get an original copy whenever Final Fantasy XII came out, but my inner-self just couldn't resist the awesomeness it's been hearing from the FFXII Collector's Edition Game and Guide 

Lol, I'd rather be in your situation than mine -__- I _hate_ waiting, it's one of my worst points haha XD


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 11, 2006)

i just got to the land of the gariff. basch and penelo are 26 but vaan is only level 9  can't wait for the second esper .


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2006)

Dayyum, that Mandragora fight was pretty tough. I had to use up my only Megalixir.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 11, 2006)

>< Can Someone help me with fighting the Mimics and opening the 2nd gate without dying?!


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 11, 2006)

Yesterday I mistakenly wandered into the Nabudis area at level 34 and got my ass chewed for hours.  I thought that was where I had to go and I was like "wtf..why is this so hard all the sudden."  But then I went to the Phon coast and everything was fine.  

Finally killed some elementals.  I just cast Berserk on Basch.  

Anyway, just wondering what you have done with your characters.
For me I have Ashe as the white mage type.  Basch as the meathead warrior.   If I were to make a scale between the two it would look like this:

Magik type ***Ashe, Fran, Pinello, Baltheir, Vaan, Basch.***Warrior Type


Chibi:  Where are you exactly?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 11, 2006)

omg, i was reading through the guide, and OMG so much shit in there.

It's gonna take me forever to get everything i want 

wish they would've incorporated sidequest notices so I know when I could start it.

anyways I didn't play 2day either..and I didn't get a chance to do my hmwk.  I'll probably do that soon, since nothing is on TV to really distract me.

--I didn't think the collectors edition was that much different than the regular version.

anyways there's a lot of shit in the game..so I gotta figure out what I can bypass and still power my characters all the same.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 11, 2006)

Does Nobuo Uematsu compose the music for FFXII?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 11, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> Yesterday I mistakenly wandered into the Nabudis area at level 34 and got my ass chewed for hours.  I thought that was where I had to go and I was like "wtf..why is this so hard all the sudden."  But then I went to the Phon coast and everything was fine.
> 
> Finally killed some elementals.  I just cast Berserk on Basch.
> 
> ...







The part where you have to use the energy to open the gates.


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:


> Does Nobuo Uematsu compose the music for FFXII?



Only the Kiss Me Good-Bye theme song.

One of the things I don't understand about this game is what's the point of all those optional Espers? By the time you're strong enough to get most of them, you're already strong enough to beat the final boss.


----------



## Milae (Nov 12, 2006)

I really should have bought the guide book. I've wasted almost 20 hours into that game and have my party over lvl 20 even before reaching the Tomb. I found out that I can't get the ultimate weapon unless I don't open the first 4 treasures in the game. I feel like I've been fucked over by this game. Ima go get myself a guide book and restart the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Milae said:


> I really should have bought the guide book. I've wasted almost 20 hours into that game and have my party over lvl 20 even before reaching the Tomb. I found out that I can't get the ultimate weapon unless I don't open the first 4 treasures in the game. I feel like I've been fucked over by this game. Ima go get myself a guide book and restart the game.



Who cares about the ultima weapon's, don't NEED them to win...


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Who cares about the ultima weapon's, don't NEED them to win...



You need to get your old avatar and sig back...don't recognize you anymore...

Anyways I got it last night...I'm at some dungeon (after the waterways) I am currently having a goodtime with it. I like the battle system, however I think I overkilled it grinding the Estersand and Westersand, The only thing that gave me trouble was the fire horse and that was because I hadn't bought Blizzard (I mean I thought fire and thunder would hold me over, and I want to save my money for new weapons). But even that was a pushover besides the poison it kept casting.

I'm not so sure about the storyline yet, although it has gotten intresting after meeting some of the characters besides Vaan and Penelo. I am in love with the world however, and I am constantly suprised with what this game allowed the PS2 to get away with. Giza Plains was great, I thought the sunstones were just background stuff, but when I went to another zone and was actually able to get up on it, I was really suprised. Even the indoors area have a sort of...flavor that makes it better than anything I've yet seen in a FF.

I'm very pissed with what Square-Enix did though. Why wasn't this Final Fantasy XI? I mean besides adding some sort of class system, this game would have been actually bareble as an MMO (not on any class like WoW, but a hell of a lot better than FFXI is currently, especially with it's class nerfs). Especially since Square planned on FFXI to be a CONSOLE MMO, but ended up bringing things that catered to PC-users (which is fine since I had the PC version but I have played the PS2 version), while the FFXII system would have been alot more beneficial to Console users...it is just crap the way it is (also FFXII has way better models than FFXI)

I hate Vaan, I mean he is sort of a mix between Zidane's background, and the way Tidus reacts to things. He is whiny about some things that makes him unbareble, and also he is clueless like Tidus was at every corner. However he picks some things from Zidane that make him better than Tidus will ever be (in fact Vaan looks like Zidane's old model if you look at FFIX artwork).

Other than Vaan though the game is pretty chill.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

I donno, i like to switch em around, ima get a new sig soon with little Shiny teeth G. Ya'll see soon enough ^_^

I want to play this more but fuckin GOW and DBZ: BT2 is taking me over


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 12, 2006)

Milae said:


> I really should have bought the guide book. I've wasted almost 20 hours into that game and have my party over lvl 20 even before reaching the Tomb. I found out that I can't get the ultimate weapon unless I don't open the first 4 treasures in the game. I feel like I've been fucked over by this game. Ima go get myself a guide book and restart the game.


Psh. Why would you want to restart a gamesave with ALL your hard work on it for just a measly weapon? Milae, you should really think about this before doing anything, I mean, there are other weapons that goes up to par with that damned Zodiac Spear >__< Plus, you still have a chance of getting that spear later on in the game, and UNLIMITED TIMES too, so I don't know why you're feeling so down about a _single_ weapon when you can get it again and again anyway. >_>



crazymtf said:


> Who cares about the ultima weapon's, don't NEED them to win...


Listen to this man, he speaks the truth.  XD


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 12, 2006)

Rank 7 hunts are insane, I tried to take on the dinosaur hunt (Pylraster I think) and the first thing he did was hit Ashe for 8000+ damage! And once I somehow managed to get him down to 10% he did something that doubled his level (!!) and started oneshotting everyone. I don't even want to know how many Phoenix Downs I used.

Also tried the Seer hunt in the Pharos basement floors but I got overwhelmed by the enemies (they respawn infinitely!), don't know how I'll manage to survive all the way to the third floor, guess I'll level while farming items for the ultimate weapons and praying to the probability gods that Helvenik and Tower drop the Grand Armor/Helmet (that's the only way to get them, right?).


----------



## Saigon (Nov 12, 2006)

wuz guys i m really scared to ask this question but wats th difference between normal and collectors edition of thegame please dont make me regret buying normal


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 12, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> Rank 7 hunts are insane, I tried to take on the dinosaur hunt (Pylraster I think) and the first thing he did was hit Ashe for 8000+ damage! And once I somehow managed to get him down to 10% he did something that doubled his level (!!) and started oneshotting everyone. I don't even want to know how many Phoenix Downs I used.
> 
> _Also tried the Seer hunt in the Pharos basement floors but I got overwhelmed by the enemies (they respawn infinitely!), don't know how I'll manage to survive all the way to the third floor, guess I'll level while farming items for the ultimate weapons and praying to the probability gods that Helvenik and Tower drop the Grand Armor/Helmet (that's the only way to get them, right?)._


Lol, Pharos is one crazy place 

And yes, that's the only way to get them  The one in Nabudis is easier to do, so I suggest you do that first, the one in Pharos I'm not too sure >__< I'd say that's the harder one to get -__-



Btw, I heard you haxxed a Zodiac Spear to your gamesave? (Am I right? =o) I was just wondering, it doesn't screw up your gamesave, does it? I mean like game freezes and stuff >__< I have a phobia of cheating lol, once my friend started adding some crazy codes to an awesome Disc 4 data for FFVIII, and the gamesave just started acting crazy (at first it just kept freezing, but after the countless resetting and stuff, the gamesave actually got altered and it turned into a crappy Disc 1 data >__<)

That's why I never cheat >.> Nothing like this has happened to you yet, has it? How did you managed to put it in anyway? =o


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone who needs a better guide to secrets than is currently available at gamefaqs.com should look here:

song lyrics

Just scroll past the cheat codes to the sidequest descriptions and other things like that.  If anyone knows of a better site than these two please, for the love of god, post it.  




Chibi-Usa said:


> The part where you have to use the energy to open the gates.



I think I know where you are.  This should help ( It's from gamefaqs.com )

THE BARHEIM PASSAGE

In the first area, examine the switch in the central platform. It's not working. Downstairs you'll find a shopkeeper. He'll note that the power in the dungeon is low, and therefore the doors won't open. He'll give you a Fuse. Take it to the machine upstairs and start up the machine. This will charge up the energy to 100%. Opening the doors require 30% of the charge.

Here's the catch in the dungeon. There are enemies called Battery Mimics which chew on the power cables here, slowly diminishing the
energy supply. If you defeat a Battery Mimic, the energy will recharge somewhat. Thus, it's often better to charge straight for the Battery Mimic and ignore other enemies until the Battery Mimic is dead. These guys use an electrical area attack and can also use the energy to heal themselves for about 200 a pop, so be careful. If the battery ever reaches zero, some very hard monsters will pop out, so avoid this if at all possible.

Once you obtain the map of the area (in a path that dead ends north in the first large area you come to), you can see the location of the exposed cables, so you should be able to tell where the Battery Mimics are going to go. In any case, press onwards. Basch is extremely weak at this point, and will probably die. In many cases it's easier to just leave him dead, rather than waste items on him. He'll come back soon enough. In the next area there are two different exposed wire locations, so keep an eye on your power. Also, Puddings will drop from the ceiling at points, so be careful of ambushes and use Fire on them (they're highly
resistant to most weapons). Go northwest from here.
The Gear marking on the map is the location of a switch to open the door in your path. Again, opening the door will consume 30% of the power gauge, so make sure you have plenty to spare. This will also cause some Bombs to spawn in the path back. Bombs start out neutral, but if you use magic near them they become hostile, so careful. Keep onwards and you'll get a scene where Basch salvages some equipment from a dead soldier. If he was dead, he'll magically come back to life. He's also now MUCH better as a character. He'll probably do more damage than the rest of your party. The rest of the dungeon should be a snap. Keep heading south. Again, the last area has a boss fight in your way.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 12, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks this is the weakest cannon FF game ever made?  Not including rubbish such as X-2.  I mean I just can't get interested in the story at all. I am around 40 hours deep into the game and Vayne has done absoulutely nothing at this point, Vaan the so called main character has done nothing heroic and he and the female lead Ashe have absoulutely no interaction let alone romantic interest in each other whatsoever.  Well that is just the main problems with this games horrible storyline.  

As for the gameplay not having random encounters is nice but I don't really like the gambit business I have never even set one yet I prefer to manage everything myself.  The augments are by far the best thing to upgrade with license points, the LP system itself is ok but I do not like having to pay LP to wear armor that I had to pay gil for already, I feel the same way about the magic. Also the magic in this game seems utterly useless especially the summons, I have only summoned an esper ONE time in 40 hours just to try it out.  The only magic worth casting seems to be cures haste and other status effect healing magic.

In conclusion this is still an entertaining game and worth playing but I think it is a really soft entry in a series of superb games.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Nov 12, 2006)

>.< i wanted ffxii to come out in england!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2006)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is the weakest cannon FF game ever made?  Not including rubbish such as X-2.  I mean I just can't get interested in the story at all. I am around 40 hours deep into the game and Vayne has done absoulutely nothing at this point, Vaan the so called main character has done nothing heroic and he and the female lead Ashe have absoulutely no interaction let alone romantic interest in each other whatsoever.  Well that is just the main problems with this games horrible storyline.
> 
> As for the gameplay not having random encounters is nice but I don't really like the gambit business I have never even set one yet I prefer to manage everything myself.  The augments are by far the best thing to upgrade with license points, the LP system itself is ok but I do not like having to pay LP to wear armor that I had to pay gil for already, I feel the same way about the magic. Also the magic in this game seems utterly useless especially the summons, I have only summoned an esper ONE time in 40 hours just to try it out.  The only magic worth casting seems to be cures haste and other status effect healing magic.
> 
> In conclusion this is still an entertaining game and worth playing but I think it is a really soft entry in a series of superb games.



Considering the reviews and the way people have been talking about it, I would say so. It's only of my favorite FFs so far, this is probably the forefront of the new FF games, no more of the old battle system. And I like the LP system and magic, it works fine for me. In most of the games the magic is useless towards the end, especially in 7.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 12, 2006)

Yondi is it true that we can get Zodiac spear more than one in Henne mines?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 12, 2006)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is the weakest cannon FF game ever made?  Not including rubbish such as X-2.  I mean I just can't get interested in the story at all. I am around 40 hours deep into the game and Vayne has done absoulutely nothing at this point, Vaan the so called main character has done nothing heroic and he and the female lead Ashe have absoulutely no interaction let alone romantic interest in each other whatsoever.  Well that is just the main problems with this games horrible storyline.
> 
> As for the gameplay not having random encounters is nice but I don't really like the gambit business I have never even set one yet I prefer to manage everything myself.  The augments are by far the best thing to upgrade with license points, the LP system itself is ok but I do not like having to pay LP to wear armor that I had to pay gil for already, I feel the same way about the magic. Also the magic in this game seems utterly useless especially the summons, I have only summoned an esper ONE time in 40 hours just to try it out.  The only magic worth casting seems to be cures haste and other status effect healing magic.
> 
> In conclusion this is still an entertaining game and worth playing but I think it is a really soft entry in a series of superb games.


I agree with you about the story, it's not as good as the others were, and about the romantic stuff, well, it's not supposed to be romantic, this game is a step back compared to the other FFs in that area. Which means that this game is all for the fighting ^^

With you only being 40 hours into the game, I don't think you have the right to judge the gameplay yet, specially the Gambits. 40 hours is too early to make a conclusion in my opinion. =] Get a little more further, get better magicks, Gambit combinations, THEN decide.

I agree with you with the Summon points though, I really hate what they did with them on this game. -__-



WolfKiDD said:


> >.< i wanted ffxii to come out in england!!!!!!!!


Aww, shame =P We have to wait for it till like, next year >.<


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 12, 2006)

Well I said the gameplay was good, I obviously do not dislike it or I wouldn't have played through this story which makes Devil May Cry's pathetic story look like it was directed by Martin Scorsece. 

I wasn't knocking gambits, just saying I don't need them. I am near the final bosses already at 40 hours though, I haven't been doing many of the sidequests. The gameplay is quality but you see the problem lies in the fact that you play RPGs for the story.  

If I want action I play Devil May Cry or Ninja Gaiden, Metal Gear Solid or the great Zelda games.  FF stories have suffered on the PS2.  FFX had a soft storyline and XII basically doesn't have one at all.

With all that said I still think it is an enjoyable game.  Just not comparable to great the absoulutely amazing games from the PS1 NES and SNES days.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 12, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Btw, I heard you haxxed a Zodiac Spear to your gamesave? (Am I right? =o) I was just wondering, it doesn't screw up your gamesave, does it? I mean like game freezes and stuff >__< I have a phobia of cheating lol, once my friend started adding some crazy codes to an awesome Disc 4 data for FFVIII, and the gamesave just started acting crazy (at first it just kept freezing, but after the countless resetting and stuff, the gamesave actually got altered and it turned into a crappy Disc 1 data >__<)
> 
> That's why I never cheat >.> Nothing like this has happened to you yet, has it? How did you managed to put it in anyway? =o


If you cheat mostly harmless stuff (infinite gil, HP, all equipments, etc), it's very improbable you'll have any problems (just watch out for the key items). It's only when you try to do the super hardcore stuff like putting NPCs in your party and walking through walls that you should do a backup, preferably on another memory card.

I used a joker code to put the ZS in my inventory, joker codes are extra lines added to the codes that make it so that when you press a button the code is instantly activated (like press select and your HP and MP refills instanly), I pressed select and my 13 ATK Mythril Blade instantly became a 150 ATK Zodiac Spear  . It's usually very safe, unless you give 2 different codes the same joker.

And I don't remember ever getting cheated out of a game save, but if I ever do cheat in a game I mostly cheat money and weapons, never more than that. It would make the game too easy otherwise. But I do remember losing my Xenogears save data to Suikoden 1 (mine had a glitch that it would sometimes rewrite the closest game block and create 2 identical saves) and one of my Vanguard Bandits save data to one of those 8MB memory cards (the ones you had to press the button on it to change page).

Of course, there are exceptions. Keep your cheating device at least 10 feet away from any Tri-Ace game, they're a nightmare for cheating devices. And I hacked the crap out of FFT, but for experimenting and doing challenges (the game is easy enough as it is), FFT with the Hard mode code was rather interesting.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2006)

> If you cheat mostly harmless stuff (infinite gil, HP, all equipments, etc), it's very improbable you'll have any problems (just watch out for the key items). It's only when you try to do the super hardcore stuff like putting NPCs in your party and walking through walls that you should do a backup, preferably on another memory card.


 Gil and equipment are not quit harmless....
I think the only cheats worth trying (on a second playthrough) would be the cheats that effect you party like Playing Recks or an otherwise NPC. 
It just kinda takes meaning away it you start to play with that much power. Its about enjoying the game, effort and growth. Whatever.....



> And I don't remember ever getting cheated out of a game save, but if I ever do cheat in a game I mostly cheat money and weapons, never more than that.


 Those things are VERY important...
Well, maybe its a topic for a different thread....


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 12, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Gil and equipment are not quit harmless....
> I think the only cheats worth trying (on a second playthrough) would be the cheats that effect you party like Playing Recks or an otherwise NPC.
> It just kinda takes meaning away it you start to play with that much power. Its about enjoying the game, effort and growth. Whatever.....
> 
> ...


I very rarely, if ever, use(d) cheats on my games, the only time I use(d) them is/was when I get/got tired of the game and just wanted to finish it. Or when on a replay if I just wanted to get to a certain part fast (never trust debug mode codes). Or in FFT when I wanted to do a SCC but if I tried unlocking it my characters would get past the level cap (Mime SCC, I'm looking at you).

And I did use the GS to play around in FFT (only game I've ever done that), my Ramza + Lucavi team (their HP sucked tough) was fun, as was my Assassin SCC (don't remember if it was Celia or Lede). Or getting Cloud at the beggining so it's viable to use him in a battle. Or getting Olan into my team (Galaxy Stop rules). All the other games I've tried  to put NPCs or guests usually freezes or crashes at some point.

The only code I have used on FFXII is the one to give me the Zodiac Spear, haven't used any other code and probably won't. If I didn't get tired of the game killing 51 enemies so that I can kick Helvenik's ass and then lament the lack of a Grand Armor drop for 2 hours then it'll take a lot to make me lose interest in it.

And I meant harmless as in the game code checksum, most checksums usually don't 'mind' infinite gil and 99 of all equipment (except for those evil Tri-Ace games), as long as you don't mess with the key items. (usually nothing happens, but I've heard stories)


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 12, 2006)

Ahh FF XII.Next it will be Soul Caliber XII.God I don't even understand FF.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 12, 2006)

How the hell did you do a cheat in a PS2 game? i didnt even know you could do that lol


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 12, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> If you cheat mostly harmless stuff (infinite gil, HP, all equipments, etc), it's very improbable you'll have any problems (just watch out for the key items). It's only when you try to do the super hardcore stuff like putting NPCs in your party and walking through walls that you should do a backup, preferably on another memory card.


Oh, I see now >__< Damn my friend, ruining my FFVIII disc 4 data 



Nyarlathotep said:


> I used a joker code to put the ZS in my inventory, joker codes are extra lines added to the codes that make it so that when you press a button the code is instantly activated (like press select and your HP and MP refills instanly), I pressed select and my 13 ATK Mythril Blade instantly became a 150 ATK Zodiac Spear  . It's usually very safe, unless you give 2 different codes the same joker.


Holy monkeys, that ZS codes sounds awesome haha  Uhm, does that mean that you have to put on the code everytime you play the game, or you can just press select, Mythril Blade turns to ZS, save, reload, then the ZS will still be there without having to put the code(s) again, ever? =o

It's very tempting, but I'll just take my chances with the Henne Mines, eventhough I know it's almost impossible to make the chest appear there and have the ZS inside >__<



Nyarlathotep said:


> And I don't remember ever getting cheated out of a game save, but if I ever do cheat in a game I mostly cheat money and weapons, never more than that. It would make the game too easy otherwise. But I do remember losing my Xenogears save data to Suikoden 1 (mine had a glitch that it would sometimes rewrite the closest game block and create 2 identical saves) and one of my Vanguard Bandits save data to one of those 8MB memory cards (the ones you had to press the button on it to change page).


Ouch, that sounds painful.


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2006)

I just beat Adrammelech yesterday at level 40. The stories about one-shotting him with a Quickening chain must have been greatly exaggerated, because I tried that and only got down about 3/4 of its HP. I had to bring in my backup party... but unfortunately they're all level 14 and not even their Quickening chain could bring its HP down that extra 1/4. I actually had to *gasp* use a strategy to beat it!

Also, I hate Flying monsters. None of my characters uses a Bow and only one of them has powerful Black/Arcane magic.

And about the complaining about Vaan, I think it's just that he's not really meant to be a "main" main character. He's still the main character of the story, but not in the same sense that Cloud or Squall were in the sense that he mostly observes the storyline rather than directly impacting in it a unique way. So yeah, he's not as "main" as the other main FF characters, but it's supposed to be that way. Also there's not supposed to be any big romance between him and Ashe. They're kind of taking a step back to the SNES era where romance wasn't a big player in the FF storylines.


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 12, 2006)

i already screwed up my chances a zodiac spear because it appears if you don't open four specific chests in the game. i found out too late after opening the one outside dalan's house. i'm lvl 30 and just beat the elder wyrm damn spores


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm level 22 and getting raped by Chocobos.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 12, 2006)

Geg said:


> I just beat Adrammelech yesterday at level 40. The stories about one-shotting him with a Quickening chain must have been greatly exaggerated, because I tried that and only got down about 3/4 of its HP. I had to bring in my backup party... but unfortunately they're all level 14 and not even their Quickening chain could bring its HP down that extra 1/4. I actually had to *gasp* use a strategy to beat it!



Honestly, Quickenings are overrated. It is better to develop a sustainable strategy rather than hoping for a good chain. It's just too risky to lose all your MP at the beginning/middle of the battle just to do good damage because unless you're packing full of Hi-Ethers, it just isn't worth starting out completely drained.

I'm finding myself using Quickenings less often because a) using it in the beginning means no MP and b) by the end of the battle, my characters are probably low on mana. Not to mention even a great chain doesn't even make a dent on the later bosses. They're only useful to triple the characters' mana bar.

Don't get me even started on Espers either. They don't even scale!


----------



## Kayo (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone beat the game yet?
I also really wonder who the last boss is and if someone could post a picture of him/her/it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2006)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Honestly, Quickenings are overrated. It is better to develop a sustainable strategy rather than hoping for a good chain. It's just too risky to lose all your MP at the beginning/middle of the battle just to do good damage because unless you're packing full of Hi-Ethers, it just isn't worth starting out completely drained.
> 
> I'm finding myself using Quickenings less often because a) using it in the beginning means no MP and b) by the end of the battle, my characters are probably low on mana. Not to mention even a great chain doesn't even make a dent on the later bosses. They're only useful to triple the characters' mana bar.
> 
> Don't get me even started on Espers either. They don't even scale!



My Espers work great, only problem is the character summoning them is all that seems to get targeted.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2006)

> very rarely, if ever, use(d) cheats on my games, the only time I use(d) them is/was when


 Good to hear....
okok, the zodiac is fair enough.......but you do NOT get credit. 



> I can kick Helvenik's ass and then lament the lack of a Grand Armor drop for 2 hours then it'll take a lot to make me lose interest in it.


 I Know, same here; I had a hell of a time getting that ultima blade. 



> I'm level 22 and getting raped by Chocobos.


 Damn, yu is always getting raped....


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 12, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> My Espers work great, only problem is the character summoning them is all that seems to get targeted.



Honestly, Espers are weaksauce. They're getting KO'd almost instantaneously after I summon them. Then, consider what happens if the summoner gets a Disable, Sleep, or Stop on them.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 12, 2006)

What is float good for?


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll check this game out.


----------



## Xell (Nov 12, 2006)

This is the worst FF.. Seriously guys, get .hack//GU


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Xell said:


> This is the worst FF.. Seriously guys, get .hack//GU



LMAO Don't even kid. Can't compare a AA game to a mesly C game...really i like .heck but hell fucking NO.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 12, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> What is float good for?


To safely move past traps. (That and the fact that it makes you look awesome )


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2006)

Xell said:


> This is the worst FF.. Seriously guys, get .hack//GU



How many FFs have you played? Probably just nine if you think this is the worst because that game barely even qualified as fun. This is one of the best FFs, especially gameplay wise.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 12, 2006)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Honestly, Espers are weaksauce. They're getting KO'd almost instantaneously after I summon them. Then, consider what happens if the summoner gets a Disable, Sleep, or Stop on them.



The last esper enters kick-ass mode if the summoner is stone.  something like 50k damage a shot.


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> How many FFs have you played? Probably just nine if you think this is the worst because that game barely even qualified as fun. This is one of the best FFs, especially gameplay wise.



Silence, 9 was awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2006)

Geg said:


> Silence, 9 was awesome.



Dude, I am sorry, nine sucked, and this game rocks, I haven't had this much fun since Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 12, 2006)

Kayo said:


> Anyone beat the game yet?
> I also really wonder who the last boss is and if someone could post a picture of him/her/it



i did, the japanese version

The last Boss is

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Vayne, he has 3 transformations in the third one he is one of those spirit things that appear in Giruvegan



...sorry but i dont have pics.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 12, 2006)

Damnit!! I haven't played the game since yesterday because of my butloads of assignment! 

Seriously,does anyone know how to defeat Zodiac (Esper)? He's too fucking fast!! .I almost beat him the other day and he has like 10% of his HP left,but when he almost about to die...suddenly he activated he's Full Barrier,making it IMMUNE to everything (or is it?).I did see a text on the screen saying that 'Zodiac is no longer IMMUNE to Magicks'....but it didn't say a thing about physical attack! O_O.Does this mean when he's about to die (Critical status),we must only use Magicks? Someone help!!!

Btw,his powerful move *'Darkja'* is some serious shit damage...heck forget about damage,*that move can give you instant death to your entire party! -_-*.He's going to use *'Darkja'* alot when he's almost die at  incredibly speed...no i mean...insane speed...damn!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2006)

I only have 40 more pages in the Strat guide until I beat it.


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> I only have 40 more pages in the Strat guide until I beat it.



35 pages for me.

9 was still awesome


----------



## ZE (Nov 12, 2006)

Shit, the GF´s in this game are really useless, I never used them, just one time each to see how they are.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 12, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Damnit!! I haven't played the game since yesterday because of my butloads of assignment!
> 
> Seriously,does anyone know how to defeat Zodiac (Esper)? He's too fucking fast!! .I almost beat him the other day and he has like 10% of his HP left,but when he almost about to die...suddenly he activated he's Full Barrier,making it IMMUNE to everything (or is it?).I did see a text on the screen saying that 'Zodiac is no longer IMMUNE to Magicks'....but it didn't say a thing about physical attack! O_O.Does this mean when he's about to die (Critical status),we must only use Magicks? Someone help!!!
> 
> Btw,his powerful move *'Darkja'* is some serious shit damage...heck forget about damage,*that move can give you instant death to your entire party! -_-*.He's going to use *'Darkja'* alot when he's almost die at  incredibly speed...no i mean...insane speed...damn!!


Lol, your post made me laugh 

Zodiac is a pain, he's the "small but horrible bastard"  I'll try to help you out, but I don't think it'll help much, since all I say is nonsense XD

Anyway, at the beginning, he's pretty much buffed up, so this is obvious, dispel him right away. Have a character "concentrate" on dispelling him, but not too much concentration, you need to attack as much as you can too, this is a really hard fight, so every attack counts =P

You pretty much can't do anything about Darkja though, this just depends on luck XD

The barriers. Well, there's 2. Physical and Magickal. You can't do much about these, except survive until it's gone. Be careful when the Magickal is gone though, if you want to attack using magicks, you want to dispel his Reflect =) Or else you'll pretty much own yourself and die horribly XD When the physical is gone, hack and slash your way through him! ^__^

He's really fast, which means you have to be fast too ^^ I suggest having atleast one character with a ranged weapon, just incase (you know, safety first) 




If you don't like what I've been saying so far, there's always....... :amazed XD


----------



## Let it Bleed (Nov 12, 2006)

How are the mini games/side stuff if any of you had time to do them.
please i hope there are no card games>.<
Hated them in 8&9 and blitzball in 10 was just  
well atleast in 8 you could transform you're bahamut card into 100 mega elixers


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, the sidequests are basicaly killing monsters.....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 12, 2006)

Let it Bleed said:


> How are the mini games/side stuff if any of you had time to do them.
> please i hope there are no card games>.<
> Hated them in 8&9 and blitzball in 10 was just
> well atleast in 8 you could transform you're bahamut card into 100 mega elixers


How does bounty hunting sound to you? ^^ 

I nearly forgot to tell you aswell, they're most of the harder/hardest enemies in the game! =] Sounds challenging, ne?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm up to 60s in level.......and almost a mill in the gill.....


----------



## ? Raigoh ? (Nov 12, 2006)

I love this game, one of the best yet, my favourite next to FFX.  I am currently in my level 20's, heading out into the Giza Plains.


----------



## Let it Bleed (Nov 12, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> How does bounty hunting sound to you? ^^
> 
> I nearly forgot to tell you aswell, they're most of the harder/hardest enemies in the game! =] Sounds challenging, ne?



sounds great^^
Are the monsters far from were you originally get the the quest?
do you have to go back to show you killed it?

i just hope with the new battle system i don't suck

Thanks guys for keeping the discussion spoiler free


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

New battle system to me, a MMORPG player, it's easy and very fun. Ya'll love this kickass game


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 12, 2006)

Let it Bleed said:


> sounds great^^
> Are the monsters far from were you originally get the the quest?
> do you have to go back to show you killed it?
> 
> ...


Well, most of the time, it's just nearby  Even if it was far away, it's only going to cost you one Teleport Sphere to go to wherever it might be ^^ Sometimes, that's not the case though, some/most of the monsters need certain "circumstances" for them to appear (maybe you need to kill certain types of creatures first, or maybe you're not supposed to kill anything until it appears infront of you, it could be that it only shows up in certain types of weather =P Hell, there's one where I had to go around the world before the creature appeared!  So yesh, it does sound great doesn't it? =D)

And yesh, you have to speak to the person that posted the bounty after you've killed the monster, that way you get your reward 


Naww, I'm sure you'll do just fine with the battle system. =3 It won't be that hard as soon as you get the hang of it ^__^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 12, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> I'm up to 60s in level.......and almost a mill in the gill.....



Damn.  I only have 2k gill, and my characters are now level 56


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2006)

Ya, that gill snapper was a son of a bitch. First waiting for the rainy season.....then looking all over the place for hours to knock down trees, then getting the heavy rains.....god what a hassel....


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just reached the Henne mines. I'm at level 26. I gave up on training the non actives.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2006)

Interesting I was level 30 there I think....


----------



## Mojim (Nov 12, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol, your post made me laugh


I made you laugh again Yondi!! ...lol ^^



> Zodiac is a pain, he's the "small but horrible bastard". I'll try to help you out, but I don't think it'll help much, since all I say is nonsense XD


Wrong!! He's a fucking shit bastard!! 
Nah not just you...i also talk nonsense.



> Anyway, at the beginning, he's pretty much buffed up, so this is obvious, dispel him right away. Have a character "concentrate" on dispelling him, but not too much concentration, you need to attack as much as you can too, this is a really hard fight, so every attack counts =P


I did Dispeling him everytime he buffed.But the thing is he's way too fast -__-.Too much concentration to do when battle him...must look what he's going to do next (text on the screen),also must look at your party HP (all the time) and many more...argh! !



> You pretty much can't do anything about Darkja though, this just depends on luck XD


Screw with Darkja!! Cheap attack!...lol.No i mean i hate it so much! 
Hmm luck...i don't have a ladyluck at by my side 



> The barriers. Well, there's 2. Physical and Magickal. You can't do much about these, except survive until it's gone. Be careful when the Magickal is gone though, if you want to attack using magicks, you want to dispel his Reflect =) Or else you'll pretty much own yourself and die horribly XD When the physical is gone, hack and slash your way through him! ^__^


This is where the annoying part comes in...Full Barrier! -_-.This technique what makes bosses in this game hard and special ^^ and of course it's very challenging.
Ok,next time i battle him back,i'll make sure i give 100% (or 70%)focussing on the screen.



> He's really fast, which means you have to be fast too ^^ I suggest having atleast one character with a ranged weapon, just incase (you know, safety first)


Hmm i never think of this before...but isn't ranged weapon is easy to miss? Also i do equiped item that asorb Dark Element,makes extra healing =)



> If you don't like what I've been saying so far, there's always....... :amazed


Nah  I don't ^^


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2006)

> but isn't ranged weapon is easy to miss?


not if its a GUN.....

you will do better in the future....you're a good learner.....


----------



## Mojim (Nov 12, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> not if its a GUN.....
> 
> you will do better in the future....you're a good learner.....


Meh i don't like to use Guns though 

I will but not in the future.I'm going to beat that bastard after i finish my class after this (i'm at my college lab..lol ).
Thanks for that compliment Kaki ^^.

At first when i played this game i thougt Gil was very hard to get,but after playing it for like two weeks (almost over 155+ hours of gameplay),i have so much Gil (like 3.8 million gils O_o) i don't know what to do anymore with my money .It's just keep rising even i sometimes spend at shops like 500 000 gil at one time.
Money is very easy to get in this game


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2006)

At first its quit hard then it explodes exponentialy...LP, exp, and gil....everything for the big finale.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 13, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I made you laugh again Yondi!! ...lol ^^


OMG you did, CONGRATZ =D *lolzers*



azim86 said:


> Wrong!! He's a fucking shit bastard!!
> Nah not just you...i also talk nonsense.


Haha >__< Zodiac is awesome =P
Anyway, I'm pretty sure I say more nonsense than you do XD



azim86 said:


> I did Dispeling him everytime he buffed.But the thing is he's way too fast -__-.Too much concentration to do when battle him...must look what he's going to do next (text on the screen),also must look at your party HP (all the time) and many more...argh! !


Lol, yeah he's fast indeed, usually before he casts magicks he'd immediately have Faith before casting ^^



azim86 said:


> Screw with Darkja!! Cheap attack!...lol.No i mean i hate it so much!
> Hmm luck...i don't have a ladyluck at by my side


Meh, you could always take Darkja as an _advantage_ to _your_ side.  (If you know what I mean) ;-)



azim86 said:


> This is where the annoying part comes in...Full Barrier! -_-.This technique what makes bosses in this game hard and special ^^ and of course it's very challenging.
> Ok,next time i battle him back,i'll make sure i give 100% (or 70%)focussing on the screen.


Lol, keep trying, I'm sure you'll kick his ass soon enough XD



azim86 said:


> Hmm i never think of this before...but isn't ranged weapon is easy to miss? Also i do equiped item that asorb Dark Element,makes extra healing =)


Have guns, they're 100% on target <3 DON'T use bows, they suck XD They miss like, half the time x]



azim86 said:


> Nah  I don't ^^


=O You don't like what I'm saying 

Bleh, I'll tell you this, but I STRONGLY DON'T suggest using it, because it's sneaky and underhanded =3 Plus, you'll never get to say "HA! I BEAT ZODIAC FAIR AND SQUARE XD WHOO, IN YOUR FACE, YONDAIME! =P" and it'll piss you off so much because what you did will always be in your conscience x]

Anyway... there is one way you could beat him... out of the 3 characters in your party, choose your most HATED one. -__- And have the other two constantly cast Reverse and Decoy on that character XD Make sure you turn off your Esuna/Remedy Gambits though, they'll activate as soon as you put Reverse on =3 Make sure you change your Curajas to Curagas only and have it set to "Self: HP < -- %" =) And only turn it on for the ones casting Reverse and Decoy  Because if you don't you'll pretty much turn suicidal *laughs* XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 13, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> At first its quit hard then it explodes exponentialy...LP, exp, and gil....everything for the big finale.


Exactly! 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Hell, there's one where I had to go around the world before the creature appeared!  So yesh, it does sound great doesn't it? =D


Let me guess,this must be Death Gaze ^^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 13, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Let me guess,this must be Death Gaze ^^


Err, I dunno, I forget  My memory is terrible when it comes to names and stuff XD

I remember it was a Rank VII though, and the creature raids an Airship your at haha  The fight was easy (for me anyway -__-), he puts a barrier around him at some point too.  That's all I remember XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 13, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Haha >__< Zodiac is awesome =P
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure I say more nonsense than you do XD


He's awesome when i have take control of him..my Esper .But when he's still an enemy,he's not awesome -_~.
Ok then,we both equal..lol ^^



> Meh, you could always take Darkja as an _advantage_ to _your_ side.  (If you know what I mean) ;-)


Like how Yondi? Sorry i don't know.Please do tell me! 



> Have guns, they're 100% on target <3 DON'T use bows, they suck XD They miss like, half the time x]


Ok if you and Kaki said that Guns are useful for this battle,i will let my Balthier have it.But 1st i must find Fomaulhaut ( i know how to get it,it's just that i'm lazy cause i don't use guns oftenly ^^)



> =O You don't like what I'm saying


You got it all wrong Yondi,i like what you're saying 



> Bleh, I'll tell you this, but I STRONGLY DON'T suggest using it, because it's sneaky and underhanded =3 Plus, you'll never get to say "HA! I BEAT ZODIAC FAIR AND SQUARE XD WHOO, IN YOUR FACE, YONDAIME! =P" and it'll piss you off so much because what you did will always be in your conscience x]
> 
> Anyway... there is one way you could beat him... out of the 3 characters in your party, choose your most HATED one. -__- And have the other two constantly cast Reverse and Decoy on that character XD Make sure you turn off your Esuna/Remedy Gambits though, they'll activate as soon as you put Reverse on =3 Make sure you change your Curajas to Curagas only and have it set to "Self: HP < -- %" =) And only turn it on for the ones casting Reverse and Decoy  Because if you don't you'll pretty much turn suicidal *laughs* XD


*takes note of this method*
Thanks Yondi =)

Oh btw,the enemies in Henne Mines are easy for me right now.I don't have problem beating the enemies in that mines


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2006)

ya, but you can't realy use a sheid with two handed wepons....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 13, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Ya, that gill snapper was a son of a bitch. First waiting for the rainy season.....then looking all over the place for hours to knock down trees, then getting the heavy rains.....god what a hassel....


I cut down the trees while looking for the cluckatrice without knowing that it didn't show up in the rain, but I did get the flock of a feather XD


Lord Yu said:


> I've just reached the Henne mines. I'm at level 26. I gave up on training the non actives.


I haven't raised a non active in a long time.  My highest level non active member is the scared dude at level 23 since that's when I switched to ashe to let her use a dagger...it was kinda annoying for a while.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 13, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Err, I dunno, I forget  My memory is terrible when it comes to names and stuff XD
> 
> I remember it was a Rank VII though, and the creature raids an Airship your at haha  The fight was easy (for me anyway -__-), he puts a barrier around him at some point too.  That's all I remember XD


Yup it's Death Gaze 
Meh,Death Gaze was easy...lol ^^,but like all bosses/tough monsters when their about to die,it can give you serious problem though.So,be prepared always ^^.



			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> ya, but you can't realy use a sheid with two handed wepons....


That i already know =)
Kaki,you use sheild?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 13, 2006)

azim86 said:


> He's awesome when i have take control of him..my Esper .But when he's still an enemy,he's not awesome -_~.
> Ok then,we both equal..lol ^^


Nah, he's awesome when he's kicking player's asses haha =P
When you get him he's pansy =/ It's kinda depressing awell, since another formidabble opponent that's good to spar against has joined your side -__-



azim86 said:


> Like how Yondi? Sorry i don't know.Please do tell me!


You already said it in your post ^^ Absorb it XD



azim86 said:


> Ok if you and Kaki said that Guns are useful for this battle,i will let my Balthier have it.But 1st i must find Fomaulhaut ( i know how to get it,it's just that i'm lazy cause i don't use guns oftenly ^^)


Eh? I never said that Guns will be useful in the battle =P I just said have a ranged weapon so that character is pretty far away from Zodiac, and if the other 2 get killed, there'll be someone that will revive them =)



azim86 said:


> You got it all wrong Yondi,i like what you're saying


Oh, lol then =P



azim86 said:


> *takes note of this method*
> Thanks Yondi =)
> 
> Oh btw,the enemies in Henne Mines are easy for me right now.I don't have problem beating the enemies in that mines


Eh, don't pay too much attention to that method, it's practically cheating >__< And cheating is NEVER the way of a true FF gamer


----------



## Mojim (Nov 13, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Nah, he's awesome when he's kicking player's asses haha =P
> When you get him he's pansy =/ It's kinda depressing awell, since another formidabble opponent that's good to spar against has joined your side -__-


Lol yeah 
That we can't avoid it 



> You already said it in your post ^^ Absorb it XD


ZOMG!! I'm a retard person -____- 
Sometimes i don't even realized or know what i posting..lol O_o

But not with Darkja .It will not absorb .And plus that attack have an instant Death status,remember T_T.So absorb Darkja is just a dream 



> Eh? I never said that Guns will be useful in the battle =P I just said have a ranged weapon so that character is pretty far away from Zodiac, and if the other 2 get killed, there'll be someone that will revive them =)


But that also can be an advantage when fighting Zodiac (i think).Nvm,i will keep changing items when battle with him ^^.I always do that when battle with tough boss and enemies from hunts.



> Eh, don't pay too much attention to that method, it's practically cheating >__< And cheating is NEVER the way of a true FF gamer


If i still can't beat him with the normal way,only then i will use your method.Is that cheating Yondi?To me it doesn't look like one though  

Ok later,i gtg now ^^


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 13, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> What is float good for?


For 2 things: To float above traps and to avoid Hashmal's Quakeja in the Pharos at Ridorana. (little trick I remembered from FFT)


Why isn't there a Quake spell?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 13, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> Dude, I am sorry, nine sucked, and this game rocks, I haven't had this much fun since Metal Gear Solid 4.



Umm... both this and 9 are average, but 9 is still somewhat better hten 12.  The ability system was incredible and graphics were not bad for its time, if only they had implemented the great systems better with a more interesting story.

But then, they both blow 8 out of the water.

And Tactics rules them all.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 13, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ZOMG!! I'm a retard person -____-
> Sometimes i don't even realized or know what i posting..lol O_o
> 
> But not with Darkja .It will not absorb .And plus that attack have an instant Death status,remember T_T.So absorb Darkja is just a dream


Lol, silly =P

O__o Oh yeah, I forgot about the Deathga included with it >__<



azim86 said:


> But that also can be an advantage when fighting Zodiac (i think).Nvm,i will keep changing items when battle with him ^^.I always do that when battle with tough boss and enemies from hunts.


I guess, because when you're a little further away, you can save yourself from his magicks XD



azim86 said:


> If i still can't beat him with the normal way,only then i will use your method.Is that cheating Yondi?To me it doesn't look like one though


Hmm, sounds fair enough ^^ I seriously don't recommend it though =/ Plus, that way will drain your MPs in a matter of minutes (it's practically the same as being suicidal and using Quickenings at the very beginning of the game XD)

I say it's cheating, because if you use that tactic, you're altering Zodiac's AI =3 It's no fun if you control your characters AND control your enemy too 







Anyway.. I have some good news. After that long wait I had to do, my Collector's Edition game and guide finally arrived!  The book was ALOT heavier than I thought it would be O.o So many pages lol =P The artbook looks awesome <3

The only shame about it is what I got was the Balthier version >__< Damn, all those times I was praying that when I open it, it'll be a Penelope version  Well, Balthier is okay I guess, but if I got a Basch one I would seriously consider getting another guide XD

Anyway, I can play the game again, yeay! ^__^ I have a crappy data, my best one is only on an early 120 hours XD *laughs* azim, how many hours are you on? =o


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm surprised by how long this game is taking me. I've never gone over 50 hours on the main storyline of an FF game before, but this game is taking me over that.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not gonna read through 50+ pages and simply give my one word review:
Epic!


----------



## Beo (Nov 13, 2006)

I rented it a couple days ago and I'm not very far, but when do you get your first esper? If a character has thee quickienings, can you even summon an esper?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2006)

could someone tell me how to defeat the big sludge boss in the sewer?


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 13, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Umm... both this and 9 are average, but 9 is still somewhat better hten 12.  The ability system was incredible and graphics were not bad for its time, if only they had implemented the great systems better with a more interesting story.
> 
> But then, they both blow 8 out of the water.
> 
> And Tactics rules them all.



The main problem with 9 was that, while a decent game, it wasn't a memorable one.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 13, 2006)

raikage12 said:


> I'm not gonna read through 50+ pages and simply give my one word review:
> Epic!


Lol ^__^



Beo said:


> I rented it a couple days ago and I'm not very far, but when do you get your first esper? If a character has thee quickienings, can you even summon an esper?


You get your first Esper in the Tomb Of Raithwall =) And yesh, you can still summon even with the quickenings. 



mangekyousharigan81 said:


> could someone tell me how to defeat the big sludge boss in the sewer?


You could be a little some specific ya know  Atleast gives us a name =) And I'll get to you as soon as I can. ^__^


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2006)

> could someone tell me how to defeat the big sludge boss in the sewer?


 To defeat the boss keep attacking it untill it dies...

Well, I'm up to 125 hours.....
I don't know if I should continue with the story into Giverine. I feel tempted....hmm


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 13, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> To defeat the boss keep attacking it untill it dies...
> 
> Well, I'm up to 125 hours.....
> I don't know if I should continue with the story into Giverine. I feel tempted....hmm


Rofl, what a tip XD That's pretty much genius, I _never_ would've thought of that 


Oooh, Kaki, what levels? =o Giruvegan _will be_ a breeze for you, seeing as you have a Zodiac Spear >.>


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm like upper 60s.....I think I may go for it.....hehe


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 13, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> I'm like upper 60s.....I think I may go for it.....hehe


Late 60s, awesome ^__^ You're more than ready to do it then 

Heh, that place will tick you off soo much, it's so annoying XD Specially when you get _"deep down"_ =P

Anyway, hurry and catch up with me and azim already ^__^


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm trying not to get raped by the Elder Wyrm's status h4x


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2006)

Lol, I always imagine yu as stuggeling to keep from getting raped....but he's not doing bad.....hang in there yu!!



> Anyway, hurry and catch up with me and azim already ^__^


 Okok, it was not a matter of strenth anyway.....just a fear of getting to the end....


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 13, 2006)

I reached level 30 before stepping into the Henne mines. Right now I'm at level 30.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2006)

Hmmm you will do fine then.....at lest for the stuff you have to fight.....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 13, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Okok, it was not a matter of strenth anyway.....just a fear of getting to the end....


Eh, there's like a million more things to do when you get near the end, believe me 

Getting the best equipment (hardest quest IMO), completing the Mob Hunt (2nd hardest), beating the optional bosses (specially Omega, to get the BEST Greatsword in the game), there's the finding of the 80 rare monsters in the game too >__<

Hell, you can even include completing the Esper list a sidequest XD

Those are just the biggest quests I can think of from the top of my head, but there's more  So don't worry about _"ending"_ the game yet, because we're FAR from finished.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2006)

YAY! yatta, thats what I wanted to hear.......ok I'll go for it asap!


----------



## Mojim (Nov 13, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Anyway, I can play the game again, yeay! ^__^ I have a crappy data, my best one is only on an early 120 hours XD *laughs* azim, how many hours are you on? =o


Awesome!!  
You going to continue playing your old save data right?

I'm almost over 158 hours of gameplay -__-



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Getting the best equipment (hardest quest IMO)


Agreed!!  I've been doing this for days now 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> completing the Mob Hunt (2nd hardest)


Very challenging...and the 2nd last rank which have Fafnir,King Behemoth,Gilgamesh,Carrot and others,are very tough oppenent.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> beating the optional bosses (specially Omega, to get the BEST Greatsword in the game)


Can't wait to face Omega! ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> there's the finding of the 80 rare monsters in the game too


This side quest is quite annoying though,to me that is.So far i've found around 25+ rare monsters.Some of the rare monsters are very tough to defeat...even harder than boss >_<


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2006)

Man i need to get back to this soon


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 13, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Awesome!!
> You going to continue playing your old save data right?


I know! ^^
And yeah, I'm just carrying on my old data before I stopped playing =)



azim86 said:


> I'm almost over 158 hours of gameplay -__-


OMG, you're finally ahead of me  >__< What lvls are you? =/



azim86 said:


> Agreed!!  I've been doing this for days now


Nyaah, I haven't even started XD All I have so far are Excali, Ragnarok, Ultima Blade  All I got are the ones I need so far XD I try to equip weaker weapons, makes the game more fun for me XD Still, it's not challenging enough though =/



azim86 said:


> Very challenging...and the 2nd last rank which have Fafnir,King Behemoth,Gilgamesh,Carrot and others,are very tough oppenent.


Out of all those, Gilgamesh is the one I'm looking forward to <3 I tried to stay away from as many hunts as I could, so I have alot to do in the future =] I can't wait for that Masamune lol XD I'd Bazaar that weapon, but it's pointless if I do that and not done Gilga anyway, since you're gonna wanna have a Genji Glove equipped with that katana =3



azim86 said:


> Can't wait to face Omega! ^^


Worry about Yazzie before that =P



azim86 said:


> This side quest is quite annoying though,to me that is.So far i've found around 25+ rare monsters.Some of the rare monsters are very tough to defeat...even harder than boss >_<


Lol, I haven't even started this quest =P


----------



## Mojim (Nov 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Man i need to get back to this soon


You stopped playing the game crazy? O_O



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> I know! ^^
> And yeah, I'm just carrying on my old data before I stopped playing =)


Where the last time you stopped at Yondi?



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> OMG, you're finally ahead of me  >__< What lvls are you? =/


Just a lil' and i'm still not going to Ridorana yet!! I need more weapons! and other stuff to do.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Nyaah, I haven't even started XD All I have so far are Excali, Ragnarok, Ultima Blade  All I got are the ones I need so far XD I try to equip weaker weapons, makes the game more fun for me XD Still, it's not challenging enough though =/


Out of those three,i want Ultima Blade ^^.
Can Ragnarok get from Bazaar?

Lol..you want to do like that =) I dont wanna,ever!! I want my revenge on those enemies that made me suffered all this time! 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Out of all those, Gilgamesh is the one I'm looking forward to <3 I tried to stay away from as many hunts as I could, so I have alot to do in the future =] I can't wait for that Masamune lol XD I'd Bazaar that weapon, but it's pointless if I do that and not done Gilga anyway, since you're gonna wanna have a Genji Glove equipped with that katana =3


Huh? I thought you've completed Gilgamesh quest already? 
Yondi tell me,what hunts that you still have not completed yet?

Btw,Masamune is awesome ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Worry about Yazzie before that =P


Ooops yeah you right..lol  Totally forgot about him.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol, I haven't even started this quest =P


Better start soon.Too many benefits from doing this quest especially for your 'trading' items.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2006)

> Out of those three,i want Ultima Blade ^^.


 Hehe, yes its quite nice, I don't regreat working my ass off for hours to get it...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 13, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Where the last time you stopped at Yondi?


As I remember it, I just finished up the main story, then decided to stop and order my Collector's Edition <3



azim86 said:


> Just a lil' and i'm still not going to Ridorana yet!! I need more weapons! and other stuff to do.


Meh, I'd do it soon if I were you, and do the rest afterwards =P



azim86 said:


> Out of those three,i want Ultima Blade ^^.
> Can Ragnarok get from Bazaar?


Eh, why do you want Ultima Blade? =o It's ugly lol =]
And nope. If it could I would've gotten it already =P



azim86 said:


> Lol..you want to do like that =) I dont wanna,ever!! I want my revenge on those enemies that made me suffered all this time!


>__< Why not? It's fun haha =P Or maybe no gambits XD



azim86 said:


> Huh? I thought you've completed Gilgamesh quest already?
> Yondi tell me,what hunts that you still have not completed yet?
> 
> Btw,Masamune is awesome ^^


WHAT! Hell no! =P I didn't want to do it XD So I have more fun with him when I fight him =D

And err, I still have to do some Rank V ones, alot of Rank VIs, and all Rank VIIs except the one on the airship since I already did that XD



azim86 said:


> Ooops yeah you right..lol  Totally forgot about him.


How could you forget about the craziest character of the game =P



azim86 said:


> Better start soon.Too many benefits from doing this quest especially for your 'trading' items.


Meh, I don't really want to do anything right now. I'm just having fun, experimenting with equipments and gambits.

And I don't need to worry too much about trading either. The only thing I really want is a Tournesol for Penelope, which I don't want to get yet since it's so damn hard ^__^ The other trades I don't care too much about. Tournesol is one of the hardest to get, and I already know that I'll get the other great weapons soon enough anyway =) So I have nothing to worry about at this moment.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 13, 2006)

Kaki said:
			
		

> Hehe, yes its quite nice, I don't regreat working my ass off for hours to get it...


I know,that's why i wanted it so bad.No fair you've got it before me Kaki 
The only item i don't get is Gnome...um wait,it's different than Feystone right? Do we have to steal it or it's a drop item.I need confirmation here ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> As I remember it, I just finished up the main story, then decided to stop and order my Collector's Edition <3


Is it Ridorana or Giruvegan?



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Eh, why do you want Ultima Blade? =o It's ugly lol =]
> And nope. If it could I would've gotten it already =P


I want my lovely Fran to use it  If possible i want all my 6 characters to use all the powerful weapons ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> WHAT! Hell no! =P I didn't want to do it XD So I have more fun with him when I fight him =D
> 
> And err, I still have to do some Rank V ones, alot of Rank VIs, and all Rank VIIs except the one on the airship since I already did that XD


I thought so ^^

Oh,there's still many left for your hunts ^^.I dunno,i'm getting closer to fight Yazzie after i've copleted 2 or 3 hunts after i finished Ridorana event.As for now,there's no hunt for me to do 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Meh, I don't really want to do anything right now. I'm just having fun, experimenting with equipments and gambits.
> 
> And I don't need to worry too much about trading either. The only thing I really want is a Tournesol for Penelope, which I don't want to get yet since it's so damn hard ^__^ The other trades I don't care too much about. Tournesol is one of the hardest to get, and I already know that I'll get the other great weapons soon enough anyway =) So I have nothing to worry about at this moment.


I see then =)

And yes Tournesol is really hard to get it.Too many steps to do and follow @__@


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2006)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm trying not to get raped by the Elder Wyrm's status h4x



Yeah, that boss sucks. -_- I managed to beat it on my first try, but it took like an hour.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 13, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Is it Ridorana or Giruvegan?


That'd be Ridorana then Pharos =)



azim86 said:


> I want my lovely Fran to use it  If possible i want all my 6 characters to use all the powerful weapons ^^


Eww, she looks awful with Ultima Blade >__< Balthier looks the best with it =P



azim86 said:


> I thought so ^^
> 
> Oh,there's still many left for your hunts ^^.I dunno,i'm getting closer to fight Yazzie after i've copleted 2 or 3 hunts after i finished Ridorana event.As for now,there's no hunt for me to do


Lol yeah, but I doubt it'll be fun though >__< I already had Lvl 99s when I decided that I was going to carry on with the story before I did the bossquests -__- So yeah, I ruined a little fun, since I'm ridiculously overpowered now >__<



azim86 said:


> I see then =)
> 
> And yes Tournesol is really hard to get it.Too many steps to do and follow @__@


Steps? =O What steps? All you need are the items ^^ But those items are really hard to get >__< What's more is that you need 3 of each item -__-


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2006)

> The only item i don't get is Gnome...um wait,it's different than Feystone right? Do we have to steal it or it's a drop item.I need confirmation here ^^


 It is different, but either way works to get it.



> I want my lovely Fran to use it  If possible i want all my 6 characters to use all the powerful weapons ^^


 NO, it would totaly block her lovely booty.......it is a large and pretty sword that probably looks best with penelo....


----------



## Athrum (Nov 13, 2006)

I gave Ultima to Vaan, Fran still looks better with bows. Yeah people dont forget that you cant enter Sky Fortress Bahamut without doing the side-quests because its the last part of the game :S


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2006)

According to the guide book, there's no save point in Bahamut, so you can still finish the main storyline and then go back and do all the side stuff you want to.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2006)

I am in guiverine and at the last door before the tyrant boss.......
but It does not recongnize me, how can I open the door to proceed?


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 13, 2006)

WTF is this game's problem with making normal field enemies do 1000+ damage per hit to my characters? I chased after Gilgamesh in the Lhusu mines Site 5 and the normal enemies were kicking the shit out of me even with Protect on. I was actually held hostage by a rare monster! Bastard was patrolling the only way out of the place with his other zombie friends, I had to use hit and run like hell to another screen tactics until he died.

Seriously, how do you guys who have beat Gilgamesh, Seer and Zodiark manage to survive the dungeons before them? Is there that much of a difference between the Maximilian and the Grand Armor? Or is your character's level a factor in how much damage you receive?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2006)

No there is not a big diff in level....but level does effect damage....

I finished guiverine crystal!


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 14, 2006)

Shit man...I want this game!! When it's getting released in europe


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 14, 2006)

From what I know, there's no release date yet.  I'm guessing Feb or something at the earliest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2006)

Geg said:


> Yeah, that boss sucks. -_- I managed to beat it on my first try, but it took like an hour.




I had no problem out of that guy, I think I beat him with one Quickening chain.

On a side note, who is getting FF3 for the DS? First time its been released state side and it comes out today!


----------



## geG (Nov 14, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> I had no problem out of that guy, I think I beat him with one Quickening chain.



No Quickening chain can deal out 70,000+ HP, especially if you're level 28-30.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2006)

I keep hearing a lot about Gilgamesh part 2.

I beat his ass very easily part 1. My guys are all around level 56... I've heard you may want to be 70 or so to beat part 2. Is he really that bad?


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi, i need help with hunting the cicken on giza plains.  The rain has started and i cant find him, i have read that i have to keep entering giza plains and the rains will stop, but that doesnt work for me. Has somebody done this right? where do i have to keep entering, from rabanastre or from other place? plz help. thanks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> Hi, i need help with hunting the cicken on giza plains. The rain has started and i cant find him, i have read that i have to keep entering giza plains and the rains will stop, but that doesnt work for me. Has somebody done this right? where do i have to keep entering, from rabanastre or from other place? plz help. thanks


 
I got stuck here, as well. However, you cannot find it during the rainy season at all, raining or not, the path is washed away, from my understanding.

What you need to do, is clear the ENTIRE SE path of all mosters, exit back to the middle village, go back, and it's there.


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks man, but what do you mean by the SE path? all of the giza plains or jhust one parT? thanks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2006)

Just the SE path from the village. That section only.


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks i just did it, and they gave me a rainbow egg...do i sell this or what? i have got other rare items from other hutns but i have sold them all...what do i do? are these items important? did i screwed? thanks


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmm.  Quick question.  Is it a bad sign if I am relying on espers and Mist attacks to win my battles vs. bosses?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> thanks i just did it, and they gave me a rainbow egg...do i sell this or what? i have got other rare items from other hutns but i have sold them all...what do i do? are these items important? did i screwed? thanks


 
I was wondering about that egg myself, I've finally come to the conclusion that I will just sell EVERYTHING. I haven't even sold it yet, but I will sell it when I get home. Damn that egg! 

PS: What about Gilgamesh?


----------



## Hana (Nov 14, 2006)

Rukia said:


> Hmm.  Quick question.  Is it a bad sign if I am relying on espers and Mist attacks to win my battles vs. bosses?



Not really, well all just depends on what level you are and where in the story you are. For example, I was lvl 30 fighting the 2nd esper....thats a lil under what I was supposed to be. I ended up winning cause every one had lvl 3 mists and ice shields. If your winning don't worry about for now but do some side quests or hunts to lvl up before you get near the end.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2006)

CMX, it is FINE to sell whenever.......


----------



## Athrum (Nov 14, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I keep hearing a lot about Gilgamesh part 2.
> 
> I beat his ass very easily part 1. My guys are all around level 56... I've heard you may want to be 70 or so to beat part 2. Is he really that bad?



In Part 2 he now has 500k HP instead of 160k and hits harder, so yeah i recomend you to level up a bit.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 14, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I keep hearing a lot about Gilgamesh part 2.
> 
> I beat his ass very easily part 1. My guys are all around level 56... I've heard you may want to be 70 or so to beat part 2. Is he really that bad?


Lol, part1 Gilga is a pansy compared to part2 

Personally, I think the battle with him and his little puppy is pretty easy ^^ Getting to him will be the harder part I would say, the deeper you go into the mines, the harder the enemies get =) It's just like the Henne Mines O__o And the save points are like, 30 mins away from the bossfight >__<

Oh yeah, don't forget to steal Gilga's Genji stuffs >__< They're some of the best equipment in the game, and you can only get them on the fights, and if you miss it, you've just screwed yourself over -__-

Aim for the Genji Gloves, it's one of the most important accessories along with Bubble Belt and Ribbon =)


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 14, 2006)

Need help hunting down the Vorpal Bunny, that one that runs around the woods, iu just cant get him, what should i do? thanks. Im lvl 34.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 14, 2006)

What is Invisible (Vanishga?) for?

There's no trick to the vorpal bunny really.  Just set the gambits so your party will only attack the party leader's target.  That way they wont get sidetracked.  Just chase the bunny and slash.  If you can't do it just level up and do it later.


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 14, 2006)

I need help finding the gil snapper...i went where the pig that helps u is, he told me something that the monster was nowehre to be seen but id idnt pay attention, and now i dont know where to find it, im on the tracks of the beast, suposedly where u fin the gil snapper, i killed the 4 turtles that where there, but i cant find the gil snapper, What should i do? help me plezsss .


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 14, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> I need help finding the gil snapper...i went where the pig that helps u is, he told me something that the monster was nowehre to be seen but id idnt pay attention, and now i dont know where to find it, im on the tracks of the beast, suposedly where u fin the gil snapper, i killed the 4 turtles that where there, but i cant find the gil snapper, What should i do? help me plezsss .



It only appears in the heavy rains here


----------



## Mojim (Nov 14, 2006)

Juan Diego said:
			
		

> I need help finding the gil snapper...i went where the pig that helps u is, he told me something that the monster was nowehre to be seen but id idnt pay attention, and now i dont know where to find it, im on the tracks of the beast, suposedly where u fin the gil snapper, i killed the 4 turtles that where there, but i cant find the gil snapper, What should i do? help me plezsss


You're at the right place indeed,the Gil Snapper will ONLY appears when it's heavily rain (really heavy with thunderstorm) in that place.If it doesn't rain,you just have to keep re-enter that place ^^


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, I got the canopic jar....it was hard though.....

Got my maximillions.....


----------



## Belldandy (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't have a modded PS2. So I'll have to wait to see if it comes out on gamecube. But I still so want to play it.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 15, 2006)

It came out in the us on holoween.....
Wait for it on the GC? LOL.....


----------



## geG (Nov 15, 2006)

Nojiko said:


> I don't have a modded PS2. So I'll have to wait to see if it comes out on gamecube. But I still so want to play it.



*looks at location* You live in California, don't you? It's already out in the US.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2006)

I remember I beat him fairly easily, so much so I don't remember the fight


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 15, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> What is Invisible (Vanishga?) for?
> 
> There's no trick to the vorpal bunny really.  Just set the gambits so your party will only attack the party leader's target.  That way they wont get sidetracked.  Just chase the bunny and slash.  If you can't do it just level up and do it later.



I was wondering the same thing actually, you're still prone to physical attacks, and enemies still see you.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 15, 2006)

If it's anything like invisiliblity in FFT, it makes your attacks have 100% accuracy and enemies can't attack you until you attack once, then you lose your invisibility.

And I've heard of people dodging -aja magicks (!!) when they were invisible but I haven't tried it yet, I haven't even used Vanishga yet.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 15, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> If it's anything like invisiliblity in FFT, it makes your attacks have 100% accuracy and enemies can't attack you until you attack once, then you lose your invisibility.
> 
> And I've heard of people dodging -aja magicks (!!) when they were invisible but I haven't tried it yet, I haven't even used Vanishga yet.



Nah it's not like tactics from what I can tell.  In Tactics, it's like you said, plus you couldn't be seen by the enemy.  In this one I was spotted by the enemies, though I didn't lose invisible mode when hit.  I will say that no magic did hurt me, but I was only attacked by stop spells so that could've been a reason.  Hopefully it is the case about immunity from spells, though it'd be going against the old vanish of making you immune to physical attacks but weaker against magic.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Nojiko said:


> I don't have a modded PS2. So I'll have to wait to see if it comes out on gamecube. But I still so want to play it.



Gamecube...are you high? :amazed


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 15, 2006)

lol u missed the point, if he/she lives in cali..he doesn't need a modded ps2 to play a game that's already out in the USA.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm restarting the game. I want to get hands on this Zodiac Spear.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm restarting the game. I want to get hands on this Zodiac Spear.



That's pretty silly, you can still get it. You just have to do it the other way.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 16, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm restarting the game. I want to get hands on this Zodiac Spear.


If you're still early in the game,i guess it's ok..but if you've played like more than 40-50 hours,don't restart it.There is another one that you still can get it,even if you missed it in the 1st place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2006)

So, I finally beat that golem in the Deadlands (I actually forgot all about him), and notice this door I cannot get opened. Also, there are some other doors in the Necrohols or whatever the hell it's called that I can't seem to find out how to open either...

I noticed it had those respawning skeletons that seem endless, maybe I'll overnight it there...


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> That's pretty silly, you can still get it. You just have to do it the other way.


What is this "other way"?

Please enlighten me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2006)

I saw it today in the gameshop I always go to, he does import games so yeah its normal for him to have it

pretty box art


----------



## Hana (Nov 16, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm restarting the game. I want to get hands on this Zodiac Spear.



I got it and its pure awesomeness!!!!


----------



## geG (Nov 16, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> What is this "other way"?
> 
> Please enlighten me.



There's a chest somewhere in the Henne mines that has a 10% chance of appearing, a 10% chance of being an item, and a 10% chance of that item being the Zodiac spear. In other words, you have a .1% chance of getting the Zodiac spear each time you enter the mines.


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 16, 2006)

im leveling my party, and i have a question. When u level up, does it matter what weapon u are leveling up with? For example i want fran to be a mage, but i am leveling her up with a sword, she fights alone with the sword and lvls up, does that affect her stats? or it doesnt matter? thanks,.


----------



## Hana (Nov 16, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> im leveling my party, and i have a question. When u level up, does it matter what weapon u are leveling up with? For example i want fran to be a mage, but i am leveling her up with a sword, she fights alone with the sword and lvls up, does that affect her stats? or it doesnt matter? thanks,.



Well as long as you start giving her mage equipment on the liscense board, you'll be fine for now. A ranged weapon like a bow would be better for her though.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 16, 2006)

Actually, katanas in this game base their strength on magic stats.  So give your mage a katana (not a broadsword or ninja sword).

edit: Juan Diago - it won't affect her stats


I want the damn zodiac spear, but it's too late.  I'm level 60 so I'll just finish this game and play it again someday.  I wish I had gotten the guide book.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2006)

What do ninja swords base their power off of?

I'm around level 70...


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 16, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> What do ninja swords base their power off of?
> 
> I'm around level 70...




Weapon Properties

This information is availible in your clan primer but is easily missed.

-Standard Weapon
Weapon damage is mitigated by the target's defense.
*Swords(1h)(2h)
*Spears
Crossbows

-Piercing Weapons
Weapon damage ignores the target's defense.
*Guns
*Measures

-Fast Weapons
Weapon damage increases with a character's speed.
*Daggers
*Ninja Swords
*Bows

-Magick Weapons
Weapon damage increases with a character's magick power.
*Katana
*Staves
*Maces

-Striking Weapons
Weapon damage is erratic, with some strikes doing little and some doing massive amounts of damage-good for those who feel lucky.
*Axes
*Hammers
*Hand-Bombs

-Magick Resist Weapons
Weapon damage is mitigated by the target's magick resist.
*Poles


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 16, 2006)

where do u get the zodiac spear for the first time? i just got the sword of kings, can i still get it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> where do u get the zodiac spear for the first time? i just got the sword of kings, can i still get it?



It doesn't work like that, there are four chests in the game early on, if you open one them you can't get it, if you avoid them, you can. But even if you open them, you have a chance to get it later.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2006)

Can you name the areas where the first 4 chests are located?


----------



## Aecen (Nov 16, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> Can you name the areas where the first 4 chests are located?



1. Low town, near begining of game.  Outside of the old guys house.
2. Palace cellar when sneaking into it.
3. Any treasure in the Confiscatory, where you get your weapons taken away.
4. Phon Coast, an island with 15 or so boxes, dont open any.

Than it will be in a Nabudis chest.


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Nov 16, 2006)

edit: ^opps sorry didnt see the above post 

1) Treasure chest in Lowtown, outside of Old Dalan's place
2) When sneaking into the palace (Before getting the Goddess Tear), there are several chests in the Cellar. Do not open the two chests in the southeast corner.
3) All treasure chests in the Confiscatory (the place where you get your weapons and armor back after being captured)
4) In the Phon Coast, later in the game, there is an island with 16 chests all near each other. The 4th chest that must NOT be opened is among these, so it is best to leave them all alone. They only contain Gil anyway.


If you've left all these treasures be, you'll find the Zodiac Spear in the Necrohol of Nabudis.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmm, I forgot to report something here. Yesterday, I just got the best weapon in the game. <3 Fuck yeah. XD

_Bazaar: "The Sunflower" -- Cost: 600,000 Gil

Description: "A single, beautiful sunflower. Brilliant as the sun, wondrous as creation."_

Oh my god. I'm laughing so hard until now XD



Anyway, time for a Zodiac Spear I guess. ^__^ I have to get mine in the mines, since I accidentally opened chest #3 a looong time ago by accident (I totally forgot about the spear, and I was in need of some loot then XD)

Damn, this is gonna be tough >.> And it's not even worth the weapon. At all. But I'll get it anyway


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2006)

Good luck, thats what its all about.....


----------



## Athrum (Nov 16, 2006)

So the Tolo sword is called the Sunflower in the US version? What a ghey name for a potent weapon lol
So that means you've killed Yazmat, was it though?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 16, 2006)

X-T said:


> So the Tolo sword is called the Sunflower in the US version? What a ghey name for a potent weapon lol
> So that means you've killed Yazmat, was it though?


Eek, no. 

This is the Tournesol. It's called "The Sunflower" before you buy it. but when it's purchased it turns to Tournesol. <3 The WrymHero Blade/Tolo Sword is the MOST USELESS weapon IMO. >__< I mean, what's the point of that sword if you've killed everything that's worth to kill before you get it? -__- Stupid mistake by S-E I say. Seriously.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 16, 2006)

I wanted to ask everyone:

1. Who is your favorite character in the story?
2. Who is your strongest character?
3. What is your favorite area (dungeon, city etc.)?

I'm very curious to know what you all think.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 16, 2006)

Just a quick question, anyone use handaxes? They really aren't that appealing to me for some reason o.O

I just killed Zalera at lvl 25 btw XD. All I had to do was run thru the mass of undead highlvl bastards and I got 2 White outs XD.

Quickenings can be really cheap or really messed up , but I am glad I aimed for 3 in the start


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2006)

OMG, I had a hell of a run....
Got 4 espers..... and the excalaber!! Fuck yeah!! 

and...I HATE the crystal.....never want to return there.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 16, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Bazaar: "The Sunflower" -- Cost: 600,000 Gil
> 
> Description: "A single, beautiful sunflower. Brilliant as the sun, wondrous as creation."


WTF!!! The US version called it 'Sunflower!!' So fucking lame!! 

Well as for me,i'm still on the process to get this weapon 
Oh and congrats Yondi


----------



## njt (Nov 16, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Hi there NJT! Wow, where are you in the story and what levels? I am up to 108 hours.....


er 10 pages later >.>

====== THE ANCIENT CITY OF GIRUVEGAN =============================== FF12.19 
According to an online faq thingy I'm there .

But yeah, I haven't done anything with the story for Several months I've just been exploring, going to any and all areas that I haven't explored yet and just going and leveling up. (the deadlands where all the skeletons and such are is my preferred area for leveling well when you have the double exp accessory~)

anyways yep- I'm just going around and exploring will finish the story sometime soon .


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2006)

Fuck all that side shit, I went ahead and beat the game.

The final bosses are surprisingly hard. Don't attempt going to the Bahamut until you're at least 50, and just run from every enemy in there since there's no save point. But since most of you seem to be going on all the extra hunts and stuff, you're most likely already much higher than that.

I thought the ending was a little anticlimatic; certainly not as good as other FF endings. But I loved Kiss Me Good-Bye, and the credits music is probably my favorite ending credits music from any FF game ever. So it kind of evens out.

Basically, this game was amazing, but very, _very_ tiring. I usually don't take more than 45 hours or so on the main storyline for my first playthrough of a FF game, but this one took me 60 hours. I usually like to replay a new game right after I finish it the first time, but I probably won't attempt playing this one again until a month or so. 

Still, incredible game. I'm not sure where it ranks on my FF list yet, but it's definitely high up there.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 17, 2006)

Someone want to help me? I can't take down the first Demon Wall. I took down the second one, easy. But the first one gets to the door way too fast. I can pull off a 12 chain quickening, but still can't kill it. Tried berserk etc. Suggestions?


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2006)

The first is pretty much impossible to defeat at that stage of the game, unless you've spent hours leveling up. Just escape from it and fight the second one. You can always go back to the Tomb and fight the first one once you're at a higher level.


----------



## njt (Nov 17, 2006)

Geg said:


> The first is pretty much impossible to defeat at that stage of the game, unless you've spent hours leveling up. Just escape from it and fight the second one. You can always go back to the Tomb and fight the first one once you're at a higher level.



haha wow I never realized that the walls proved challenging... my obsession of leveling up always made me more than strong enough for most bosses... *shrugs*


----------



## Kaki (Nov 17, 2006)

Same here, even before I got serious with it.......hmmmm

I did have  a hell of  a run last night, tonight I hope to go slay chaos.....


----------



## Athrum (Nov 17, 2006)

Chaos is a bastard to kill. Also yeah the Tolo sword is kind of useless since you need to kill almost every strong boss in the game to have it.
I use handaxes, they are cool if you use bravery.


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2006)

njt said:


> haha wow I never realized that the walls proved challenging... my obsession of leveling up always made me more than strong enough for most bosses... *shrugs*



Heh, really? I was around level 17 when I went in the Waithwall's Tomb, and I tried fighting the first wall but it just kicked my ass. I actually had spent some time leveling up in the Dalmasca Westerlands, though; if I hadn't I would have been around level 15 going into the Tomb. This was the first FF game to actually force me to go out of my way to level up since the SNES games.


----------



## njt (Nov 17, 2006)

Geg said:


> Heh, really? I was around level 17 when I went in the Waithwall's Tomb, and I tried fighting the first wall but it just kicked my ass. I actually had spent some time leveling up in the Dalmasca Westerlands, though; if I hadn't I would have been around level 15 going into the Tomb. This was the first FF game to actually force me to go out of my way to level up since the SNES games.




yeah-- I just spent most of my time exploring and leveling up and then when I got bored with that I'd resort back to the story and then when more areas would open I'd go back and level and explore~


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 17, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> Actually, katanas in this game base their strength on magic stats.  So give your mage a katana (not a broadsword or ninja sword).


From gamefaqs' powerleveling FAQ: 

The katana/staff damage formula is:
(Weapon's Atk*r-Target's Def)+[1+1/256*STR*(Lvl+MAG)]*Status Modifier

r is randomness factor (from 1 to 1.125).

The attack formula of Daggers, Bows and ninja swords is:
(Weapon's ATK*r-Target's Def)+[1+1/218*STR*(Lvl+SPD)]*Status Modifier


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 17, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> I wanted to ask everyone:
> 
> 1. Who is your favorite character in the story?
> 2. Who is your strongest character?
> ...


1. Penelope 
2. Penelope 
3. None ^__^ (Heck, I'd say Penelo again but she isn't a place =P)



Goku said:


> Just a quick question, anyone use handaxes? They really aren't that appealing to me for some reason o.O
> 
> I just killed Zalera at lvl 25 btw XD. All I had to do was run thru the mass of undead highlvl bastards and I got 2 White outs XD.
> 
> Quickenings can be really cheap or really messed up , but I am glad I aimed for 3 in the start


Not really, handaxes' attack damage is waaay to ranged for me to use >__< Sure, sometimes they match up to the damage standards of the Greatswords, but I'd rather use the Greatswords since their attack damage is really consistent ^__^

Congrats on Zalera btw <3



azim86 said:


> WTF!!! The US version called it 'Sunflower!!' So fucking lame!!
> 
> Well as for me,i'm still on the process to get this weapon
> Oh and congrats Yondi


Eh, I don't see why "The Sunflower" is lame >__< If you have the weapon and look at it closely, it's easy to see why it's called "The Sunflower" XD

Yeah, I heard <3 When I started this, I only had 2 High Arcanas, 1 Empyreal Soul and 1 Gemsteel XD So I had a long way to go >__< But it really pays off if you're bored and have nothing to do =P Hell, it only took me a couple of hours to do! ^__^ Or maybe that's just me 



Geg said:


> Fuck all that side shit, I went ahead and beat the game.
> 
> The final bosses are surprisingly hard. Don't attempt going to the Bahamut until you're at least 50, and just run from every enemy in there since there's no save point. But since most of you seem to be going on all the extra hunts and stuff, you're most likely already much higher than that.
> 
> ...


Wow, I can't believe you didn't do the sidequests. The majority of the fun in FFXII is in them. -__- If not the majority, then all of them. The main story/storyline bosses is really pansy, but those sidequests made out for them.

Btw, Kissmegoodbye, nice ^__^ And the scenes with Penelope <3



X-T said:


> Chaos is a bastard to kill. Also yeah the Tolo sword is kind of useless since you need to kill almost every strong boss in the game to have it.
> I use handaxes, they are cool if you use bravery.


Chaos >__< No attack command barrier lol. Pain in the ass, long sidequest to get to him aswell o.O

And yeah, the WyrmHero Blade. >.> Everybody would want to use it against Hell Wyrm, Yiazmat AND Omega mk.XII >.< But damn, you HAVE to kill them first before you obtain that WyrmHero Blade. That's what makes it the most useless weapon in the game. It might be fairly strong, but it's usefulness is really low. The most use you could probably use it for is if you left all the optional Espers till you got the weapon. Even with that it's really boring since most of the Espers are kind of pansy aswell, anyway.

Anyway, I have a Tournesol now, which means I have THE BEST weapon in the game, so I have nothing to worry about atm ^__^ Seriously though, it's as strong as the Zodiac Spear, AND it has the characteristics of the Masamune! (That's the Katana frequent combo hits characteristic btw, incase anyone's wondering =3) Making the wielder of the weapon really deadly. I have it equipped with Penelope, along with the Cat-Ear Hood as the accessory, and she's doing 27,000 HP/per turn ^^ That's not including the combos btw, and when the Tournesol does a combo it usually goes for 3 Hits, which adds another 27,000 HP <3 *laughs so hard*

Yeah I know, it makes the Zodiac Spear look like shit, doesn't it? ^^ XD All it does at most is 8-9000 HP >.> Sorry, I have no idea how frequent Spears combo, and by how many hits. -__- I've only used it twice, first time when I really had to early in the game, and sometimes every now and then for experiments, and so far my conclusion is that it combos VERY RARELY. >.<

Which comes to my current conclusion:



> Usefulness = Masamune (?) ≥ Tournesol (still unknown for me) // But Tournesol *>* Zodiac Spear





I still need to find out which is stronger though (damage-wise), the Masamune or the Tournesol >.> I don't have Masamune yet, so I'll get to those experiments as soon as I get the weapon. Which means for now the Tournesol takes the crown. <3


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 17, 2006)

Found a FFXII weapon damage calculator, seems to work fine:

Kanon​_2006​_07[LQ][TWH][Sprocket][8DD91B57].avi


----------



## Hana (Nov 17, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> I wanted to ask everyone:
> 
> 1. Who is your favorite character in the story?
> 2. Who is your strongest character?
> ...



1.Fran
2.Basch (Zodiac Spear!)
3.Rabanastre (soooo detailed!)


----------



## Kaki (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 17, 2006)

Lawl, that guide is very... different. From the approach I did anyway. >.>

Obviously, that guy hasn't tried enough by himself, and just copied that totally from another guide >.> Since there are mistakes with the requirements that he put =/ (Note: To get a High Arcana, you need 10x Arcanas, 1x Feystone and *2x* Soul Of Thamasa -- even the actual Collector's Edition Guide got this wrong, I found out that it was 2 because I kept selling one and it won't appear, restart the gamesave and repeat and it won't appear again >.> So I went out of my way and looked for another Soul Of Thamasa, THEN it worked -__-)

Plus near the end bit, I think he did a VERY BIG mistake when he was selling >.> He said that he had enough High Arcanas but Serpentarius and Empyreal Souls didn't appear. He also said that he had enough loot for 3 Gemsteels, but they didn't appear. >.< I don't think he realizes that when selling for the Bazaar, he isn't supposed to sell the loot all at the same time, and he's supposed to do it one by one or else they won't appear/only one of that item will appear no matter how much items you sold. >__< (Based on my experience anyway -__- I experimented the selling for 2 hours straight before I bought my Tournesol, just to make sure =) and so I have a reference in the future too) Bytheway, you only need 4x High Arcanas in total to get the Tournesol, well, I did anyway, and to make sure of this I actually counted how many High Arcanas I currently have/had and sold throughout my gamesave, and it totalled to 4.



Kaki, no offence, but that guide is pretty bad, and confusing.


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe you didn't do the sidequests. The majority of the fun in FFXII is in them. -__- If not the majority, then all of them. The main story/storyline bosses is really pansy, but those sidequests made out for them.


I did do a lot of them, but I was kind of under pressure to get the game done by yesterday because I'm not going to be able to play this weekend and I didn't want to go 3 days without playing right before the end. Plus, I've already accidentally sold some of my items needed for some of the quests, making it impossible for me to do certain things, such as get Zalera. I did do a lot of hunts, just none of the higher-level ones. I'll go back and go through those on my second playthrough.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 17, 2006)

Geg said:


> I did do a lot of them, but I was kind of under pressure to get the game done by yesterday because I'm not going to be able to play this weekend and I didn't want to go 3 days without playing right before the end.


Oh, I see now ^^ That's okay I guess, you have a reason =P I can't argue with that  I thought you just didn't want to do them.



Geg said:


> Plus, I've already accidentally sold some of my items needed for some of the quests, making it impossible for me to do certain things, such as get Zalera. I did do a lot of hunts, just none of the higher-level ones. I'll go back and go through those on my second playthrough.


Hmm.. Zalera is the Death God, right? =o Lol, if you're talking about that certain item that you get from a hunt that's needed, it's okay. Hell, I sold my loot too, but it wasn't any problem, you can still do the quest and get the Barheim Key as a reward =) So there's nothing to worry about ^__^

The higher ranking ones are the most fun ones. ^__^ Especially Rank VI-VII =) And Rank VIII/X/Z Yiazmat ^^

You don't have to start another gamesave, do you still have the gamesave before you went to the final dungeon? =o You can just carry that on, since basing from what you've said so far, it looks like you haven't missed anything important yet =) So you can still do them after that 3 days that you can't play the game


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 17, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> 1. Penelope
> 2. Penelope
> 3. None ^__^ (Heck, I'd say Penelo again but she isn't a place =P)



Why do u like penelo so much? She doesnt even talk during the whole game...XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 17, 2006)

I





			
				Kitsune26 said:
			
		

> wanted to ask everyone:
> 
> 1. Who is your favorite character in the story?
> 2. Who is your strongest character?
> ...


1) Fran and Balthier
2) Vaan ^^
3) Archades (soo modern and futuristic )



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Eh, I don't see why "The Sunflower" is lame >__< If you have the weapon and look at it closely, it's easy to see why it's called "The Sunflower" XD
> 
> Yeah, I heard <3 When I started this, I only had 2 High Arcanas, 1 Empyreal Soul and 1 Gemsteel XD So I had a long way to go >__< But it really pays off if you're bored and have nothing to do =P Hell, it only took me a couple of hours to do! ^__^ Or maybe that's just me


But Yondi,it's called Sunflower...too girlish i think  even though if it does look like Sunflower (just like you said).

Man! getting all the items for Tournesol is really hard.It depends on your luck actually.

Um Yondi,for the Gemsteel we need *'Ancient Turtle Shell' *or '*Scarletite'*?



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Chaos >__< No attack command barrier lol. Pain in the ass, long sidequest to get to him aswell o.O


Chaos was quite easy to me (i think).At that time i still don't have any Non-Elemental magicks (Chaos is IMMUNE to every element exept Non-elelmental).I fought him where i don't have anything to damage him.

*Spoiler*: _Then i saw this item on my item section list_ 



I defeated him using the item *'Knot of Rust'*.Yes this item is non-elemental damage!I just throw at him with all the Knot of Rust i have in my inventory luckily i have plenty in my stock.Each time i threw at him it damage around 2000-4000 range (it's quite alot ya know).Oh of course it depends on your Magick stats i think.






			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> (Note: To get a High Arcana, you need 10x Arcanas, 1x Feystone and 2x Soul Of Thamasa -- even the actual Collector's Edition Guide got this wrong, I found out that it was 2 because I kept selling one and it won't appear, restart the gamesave and repeat and it won't appear again >.> So I went out of my way and looked for another Soul Of Thamasa, THEN it worked -__-)


Yondi thaaaaanks soooo much for telling this error!  I thought we only need 1 Soul of Thamasa. (back to Nabudis again)


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 17, 2006)

yay people are answering my questions.  

I should give my answers.

1. Balthier because he's cool, I like his voice  and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he used to be a judge which is interesting



2. Ashe because she has very strong magic and I gave her the masamune so she's well rounded (I don't have the the ultimate weapons yet)
3. Nabreus deadlands because I like the music and the illusions in the mist


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 17, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> Why do u like penelo so much? She doesnt even talk during the whole game...XD


Dude, don't defy me on my judgement on Penelope. Because well, you'll never win against me in reasoning ^^ XD Penelope is penelo-licious, and there's nothing you can do about it 



azim86 said:


> I
> 1) Fran and Balthier
> 2) Vaan ^^
> 3) Archades (soo modern and futuristic )


1) You Fran-freak XD
2) Hell yeah ^__^
3) Eww, that's where Vayne and Larsa are from XD



azim86 said:


> But Yondi,it's called Sunflower...too girlish i think  even though if it does look like Sunflower (just like you said).
> 
> Man! getting all the items for Tournesol is really hard.It depends on your luck actually.
> 
> Um Yondi,for the Gemsteel we need *'Ancient Turtle Shell' *or '*Scarletite'*?


Eek, you should know why it's called the Sunflower actually =P You've fought Gilgamesh already, remember? One of his swords is the Tournesol/The Sunflower, and one of the others is the WyrmHero Blade too ^^

It's called The Sunflower because.. well, it _is_ a sunflower. ^__^

And it's not that hard ^^ It only took me a couple of hours =P And when I started that Tournesol quest the only items I had on me was 1 Empyreal Soul, 1 Gemsteel and 2 High Arcanas XD And I guess it has a little to do with luck -__- But I say it's more about patience and determination though =/ I mean, what do you need to be so lucky about from chaining the same type of monsters anyway? =/

Edit: Damn I missed the last part -__- Azim you need a 3x(?) Scarletites as I remember.



azim86 said:


> Chaos was quite easy to me (i think).At that time i still don't have any Non-Elemental magicks (Chaos is IMMUNE to every element exept Non-elelmental).I fought him where i don't have anything to damage him.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Then i saw this item on my item section list_
> 
> ...


Lol, you think I'll have a problem against Chaos when I fight him or something? ^__^

I have another approach when I'm going to fight him XD It consists of 3 things actually: 2 Technicks and Magicks.

The Technicks I'm going to use _when_ I fight him (God knows when will that be, since I don't really want to do as much as I possibly can =P You know me XD) are Souleater and Toss Gil ^^ Well, since I've said the Tecknicks, I guessing you'll know what'll happen during the fight =)

The Magick will be Curaja, I guess. =D

Sooo azim, my loyal FFXII buddy, what do you think of my evil and genius and very suicidal plan? *evil laughs*



azim86 said:


> Yondi thaaaaanks soooo much for telling this error!  I thought we only need 1 Soul of Thamasa. (back to Nabudis again)


Heh, no problem <3 We're not FFXII buddies for no reason ^__^ Plus, it's good to know that sometimes you can outsmart an official guidebook XD Eventhough it's probably just a mistake ^^ But damn, that book had many mistakes throughout the entire thing, and I haven't even read all of it yet! -__-



Kitsune26 said:


> yay people are answering my questions.
> 
> I should give my answers.
> 
> ...


Lol, because your questions are awesome and interesting ^__^

1) Good choice, I'm guessing you're a girl from that answer x]

2) Good character too <3 And just so you know, the Masamune is the ultimate Katana, thus making it one of the ultimate weapons in the game ^^ The good thing about it is that you can get *2* Masamunes! =3 Hmm, how did you get yours btw? Through Gilgamesh? =o If so, you didn't forget to steal the Genji Armors/Accessory, did you? >.> Equipping that precious Genji Glove with the Masamune would make your Ashe _really_ deadly. I just wouldn't know _how_ deadly though, I have no plans of getting a Masamune yet =P You could do the experiment though and find out and you can tell us instead =)

3) That place scares me =P


----------



## Mojim (Nov 17, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Dude, don't defy me on my judgement on Penelope. Because well, you'll never win against me in reasoning ^^ XD Penelope is penelo-licious, and there's nothing you can do about it


Hoho! ^^ Penelo-licious,Penelope...what's next..lol 



> 1) You Fran-freak XD
> 2) Hell yeah ^__^
> 3) Eww, that's where Vayne and Larsa are from XD


1) I just can't help it,i like her so much 
2) Yup
3) Who cares about Vayne,i hate him anyaway!! .Not Larsa though ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Eek, you should know why it's called the Sunflower actually =P You've fought Gilgamesh already, remember? One of his swords is the Tournesol/The Sunflower, and one of the others is the WyrmHero Blade too ^^


Yes i've fought Gilgamesh and i never knew one of those weapons that he's holding is Tournesol/Sunflower.I don't give too much attention to the detail things on him.I jus wanna beat the shit out of him like ASAP at that time.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol, you think I'll have a problem against Chaos when I fight him or something? ^__^


Eh not you Yondi.I already know that you won't have problems fighting with Chaos.Is just that, i want to tell how i defeated him ^^.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Sooo azim, my loyal FFXII buddy, what do you think of my evil and genius and very suicidal plan? *evil laughs*


It's very suicidal-ish  
Meh soul eater bwahaha!!  Oh i never used Gill Toss,coz i love my money and i don't to waste it haha ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> 2) Good character too <3 And just so you know, the Masamune is the ultimate Katana, thus making it one of the ultimate weapons in the game ^^ The good thing about it is that you can get 2 Masamunes! =3 Hmm, how did you get yours btw? Through Gilgamesh? =o If so, you didn't forget to steal the Genji Armors/Accessory, did you? >.> Equipping that precious Genji Glove with the Masamune would make your Ashe really deadly. I just wouldn't know how deadly though, I have no plans of getting a Masamune yet =P You could do the experiment though and find out and you can tell us instead =)


I gave Masamune to him and i equiped with Cat ear hood (really useful item).Man,with this two combination my Balthier can do damage up to 12000+ (if he gets 5 hits or more than that consecutively).Masamune is awesome!! 

EDIT= 





			
				by me=o said:
			
		

> Um Yondi,for the Gemsteel we need 'Ancient Turtle Shell' or 'Scarletite'


I need confirmation here Yondi.I need your help! 



			
				Yondi last edited message..lol said:
			
		

> Damn I forgot to answer a question. Azim, it's Scarletite. -__-


Oh ok.Gracias Yondi ^_^


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2006)

1. Venat (I love those graphics)
2. Vaan
3. Rabanastre (reminds me of that town from Majora's Mask)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 17, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Hoho! ^^ Penelo-licious,Penelope...what's next..lol


Lol, it's me, so if it's anything that's something to do with Penelope, I guess the words would be endless XD Damn, I'm so good, that I should make a Penelo dictionary, right? ^__^



azim86 said:


> 1) I just can't help it,i like her so much
> 2) Yup
> 3) Who cares about Vayne,i hate him anyaway!! .Not Larsa though ^^


1) Lol =P I know you do XD You should make words for her too to show how much you like her! =3
2) Haha, could be better if it's Penelope though ^^
3) Feck I hate them both =P I hate Vayne because.. well he's the bad guy. I hate Larsa because.. it's personal. =P I _know_ that Larsa is secretly trying to take away Penelope from me! >.> Seriously, I can tell -__- Plus he wants her dead, giving her that cursed nethicite -__-



azim86 said:


> Yes i've fought Gilgamesh and i never knew one of those weapons that he's holding is Tournesol/Sunflower.I don't give too much attention to the detail things on him.I jus wanna beat the shit out of him like ASAP at that time.


Lol, the Tournesol is the one with the Sun on it >__< He uses it in one of his specials >__> And the Gilgamesh in FFXII is kinda funny ^^ Plus he has the weapons from the main characters of the other FFs <3

And the WrymHero Blade is the sword that he forgets lol =P After fighting Gilgamesh2, the sword gets stuck near the center of the battlefield, that's the WyrmHero Blade XD



azim86 said:


> Eh not you Yondi.I already know that you won't have problems fighting with Chaos.Is just that, i want to tell how i defeated him ^^.


Hehe, thanks =) It's a very good tactic, but not for me though. Since you would know how much I hate touching my items =P (Remember? ^^)



azim86 said:


> It's very suicidal-ish
> Meh soul eater bwahaha!!  Oh i never used Gill Toss,coz i love my money and i don't to waste it haha ^^


Thank you! <3
Souleater indeed =P Good tactic, ne? x] And Gil Toss because well, there's nothing else I could/would buy anyway -__-



azim86 said:


> I gave Masamune to him and i equiped with Cat ear hood (really useful item).Man,with this two combination my Balthier can do damage up to 12000+ (if he gets 5 hits or more than that consecutively).Masamune is awesome!!


Hmm, Cat-Ear Hood sounds good I guess >.> But Masamune is better with Genji Gloves ya know ^^ *With that accessory on you could do 9-12 Hits with it! =O* Now all I need to know is how much damage Masamune usually does >.> Can you give me a number, azim? So we could calculate <.< I suggest you do the experimenting on higher level monsters, please? =o Henne Mines secretarea would be good enough =)

Meh, I beat you then =P My Penelope can do about 54,000+ on her own <3333 *evil laugh*



azim86 said:


> EDIT=
> I need confirmation here Yondi.I need your help!


I answered already XD



azim86 said:


> Oh ok.Gracias Yondi ^_^


Lol no problem, glad I could help again ^^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 17, 2006)

I said fuck it and beat the game instead of going for all the extras.  That's what my second save file is for XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 17, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> I should make a Penelo dictionary, right? ^__^


Yeah u should  



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> 1) Lol =P I know you do XD You should make words for her too to show how much you like her! =3


Bunnylicious? O_o



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> And the WrymHero Blade is the sword that he forgets lol =P After fighting Gilgamesh2, the sword gets stuck near the center of the battlefield, that's the WyrmHero Blade XD


I lol'd really hard at this scene 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Hehe, thanks =) It's a very good tactic, but not for me though. Since you would know how much I hate touching my items =P (Remember? ^^)


That item is really easy to get...i mean way too easy.If that item is easier to get, i don't mind to use it ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Hmm, Cat-Ear Hood sounds good I guess >.> But Masamune is better with Genji Gloves ya know ^^ With that accessory on you could do 9-12 Hits with it! =O Now all I need to know is how much damage Masamune usually does >.> Can you give me a number, azim? So we could calculate <.< I suggest you do the experimenting on higher level monsters, please? =o Henne Mines secretarea would be good enough =)


I did equiped that Genji Gloves in the 1st place,but it's not giving me a good result thus i don't use it.But after hearing this,i'm going to use later ^^

About that damage thing,will do Yondi ^^,but of course you have to wait for it (when i get back playing the game,not now)



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Meh, I beat you then =P My Penelope can do about 54,000+ on her own <3333 *evil laugh*


No fair!!  You got Tournesol before me 



			
				Cham said:
			
		

> I said fuck it and beat the game instead of going for all the extras. That's what my second save file is for XD


No can do Cham.I always played FF game only just once and one straight way (all the side quest and other must be done first before finshing he game).It's always been like that to me since FF 7 ^_^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 17, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I said fuck it and beat the game instead of going for all the extras.  That's what my second save file is for XD


No way ChammyCham -__- You're an evil seed  Go back and do the quests damn it XD



azim86 said:


> Yeah u should :amus


Lol, yeay ^^ Someone who likes the idea XD



azim86 said:


> Bunnylicious? O_o


Nope. Not good enough. XD It has to start/contain "Fran" lol.



azim86 said:


> I lol'd really hard at this scene


Lol, yeah t'was funny XD It's even weirder if Ashe was your leader XD



azim86 said:


> That item is really easy to get...i mean way too easy.If that item is easier to get, i don't mind to use it ^^


I know it's easy. But it's an item.. and I hate touching items =P



azim86 said:


> I did equiped that Genji Gloves in the 1st place,but it's not giving me a good result thus i don't use it.But after hearing this,i'm going to use later ^^
> 
> About that damage thing,will do Yondi ^^,but of course you have to wait for it (when i get back playing the game,not now)


No way that happened to you =/ Genji Gloves is one of the best accessories, on par with Ribbon, Cat-Ear Hood -__- Lol, yeah it's an evil tactic XD But it could explain why all the things needed has something to do with Gilgamesh ^^

Oh yeah, about the damage thing >.> Thanks that you volunteered to do it, but you don't have to >__< I forgot that there are other factors when we need to work out the damage for Katanas, especially Masamune, so I guess I'll do the experiment myself -__- But really, thankyou though =)



azim86 said:


> No fair!!  You got Tournesol before me


Haha, it's because your belief in Penelope is weak XD And it is fair btw =P Since I crown Tournesol the best weapon <3 I mean, same strength as Zodiac Spear, and frequent combos like it's a Masamune (the amount is lower though) In the end, I could give Penelope the Genji Glove, but that wouldn't be as efficient as the Masamune, since I know that Tournesol couldn't possibly do 9-12 Hits even with the Gloves on. So Cat-Ear Hood is best enough, I mean, it doubles (probably more) your turns, which would mean you're already doubling/tripling the amount of damage your doing compared to a normal character, and it raises the chance of you doing a combo (eventhough it's most likely a low combo) since you're doing more hits. <3

Hell, with these conclusions I could count the Zodiac Spear just below the WyrmHero Blade in uselessness -__- With WyrmHero Blade being the worst weapon. I say this because:

1) Well, the max damage you can do per turn is 9,999 HP. Even without the Zodiac Spear, your characters would do the same damage while using other strong weapons while in the higher levels anyway, which gets rid of Zodiac Spear as being the strongest weapon. -__- All it really does, is raise the chance of your attack turn to 9,999 by a little bit, if you really think about it.

2) Breaking your 9,999 HP limit. Well, the only way is the combos, really. And Spears really RARELY combos when you attack, which means the best you can probably do with the Zodiac Spear is 16-20,000 HP with 2 combos. Compared to my experiences, my Tournesol already beats this very clearly. Imagine how much a Masamune would beat this though, 9-12 combos (and frequent) x ?,??? HP would surely be more than 20,000 HP that the Zodiac Spear does. Also, the WyrmHero Blade would do more damage than Zodiac Spear too, since it shares all the same characteristics as the Tournesol. But what makes it the most useless weapon is you have to beat everything worth beating before you get this weapon, which leaves you with nothing to kill by the time you get it.

3) There are other weapon types that combo more frequent than Katanas. But these aren't really ideal though. There's a number of reasons to that aswell. The biggest one being the strength of those weapons. Even if they combo more frequently, but if they do weak damage anyway, well, you know what I mean. ^^


*SO YEAH, THERE'S SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT FOR YOU PEOPLE THAT WANT TO RESTART YOUR AWESOME GAMESAVES BECAUSE OF THAT THAT DAMNED SPEAR.* I love you people though, I'm just reminding you that it's not worth restarting over. 




azim86 said:


> No can do Cham.I always played FF game only just once and one straight way (all the side quest and other must be done first before finshing he game).It's always been like that to me since FF 7 ^_^


Hell yeah <3


----------



## Kaki (Nov 17, 2006)

YAY, got 10 espers........hehehe

Well, the think with zodiac is that it is the quickest and simplest to get of the supreame wepons, so before you start maxing damage its a nice help, and when at ease it does not block the  view on some charachters...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 17, 2006)

azim86 said:


> No can do Cham.I always played FF game only just once and one straight way (all the side quest and other must be done first before finshing he game).It's always been like that to me since FF 7 ^_^


I see.  I can definitely respect that, but I just really wanted to see the ending so much :S.  I'm definitely gonna go after the extra hunts and whatnot, but I'm definitely not gonna go out of my way for the zodiac spear since I already missed my chance for the conventional way, and I don't want to go nuts with that .01 chance of getting it with that hermes glove thingie.


Yondaime said:


> No way ChammyCham -__- You're an evil seed  Go back and do the quests damn it XD


lol I definitely will.  I always try to get everything...just in a different order than most people do...except in FF8.  Also I got everything I could get in FF6 before going to the last dungeon as well since I didn't want to step foot in there unprepared, but you don't have to worry about me ditching the game.


----------



## s0id3 (Nov 17, 2006)

ff12 is a lot like star wars...I mean youve got fran repairs the airship n is pretty like chewy, then balthier the skypirate like han...then a princess and little annoying faggy ass vaan...the story so far(im not very far) seems like star wars too...and then that one guy in the sky city who helps the resistance...he is soo freaking lando...
...not that i dont like ff12 i love it, and im assuming it'll have its plts twists n turn out to be diff from SW


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 17, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Well, the think with zodiac is that it is the quickest and simplest to get of the supreame wepons, so before you start maxing damage its a nice help, and when at ease it does not block the  view on some charachters...


I guess.. The point about maxing damage is good too, I'm not going to argue about that =) But all I said was based from my experiences, so the maxing damage is easy to get to for me, since I'm a Lvlupquickly freak, plus I'm really weird like that ^^

And btw, you perv lol XD I bet you have the Zodiac Spear on either Fran, Penelope or Ashe -.-'; Don't say I'm wrong, I'm always right lol =P


Congrats with the Espers aswell ^__^ Who do you just need now? =o



Chamcham Trigger said:


> lol I definitely will.  I always try to get everything...just in a different order than most people do...except in FF8.  Also I got everything I could get in FF6 before going to the last dungeon as well since I didn't want to step foot in there unprepared, but you don't have to worry about me ditching the game.


Goodgood ^__^ I'm pretty weird with "getting everything", I tend to/at least want to get them near the beginning stages o.O But the other stuff I really do before the end, because I don't want to run out of things to do till then >.<




Anyway, I just got rid of one thing to do just now =/ I cleared a hunt for no reason whatsoever >__< It was Deathsycthe  Can't remember what Rank it was aswell haha >.> The quest was in the Necrohol of Nabudis though o.O So it was probably a high-ranked one =X I did the quest no Gambits and no Weapons - and I killed the mark in less than 20 seconds XD So I had a "little" fun I guess  It was totally pointless though =X


----------



## Mojim (Nov 17, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Nope. Not good enough. XD It has to start/contain "Fran" lol.


Frooty (*Fr*an + b*ooty*)  It sounds really weird lol O_o



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, about the damage thing >.> Thanks that you volunteered to do it, but you don't have to >__< I forgot that there are other factors when we need to work out the damage for Katanas, especially Masamune, so I guess I'll do the experiment myself -__- But really, thankyou though =)


Nvm,i'm still going to do it anyway.so don't worry bout it ^^

I completely agree with all the ZS thing that you said.Of course it's still the strongest weapon in the game,but the fact is there are more weapons that's equivalent to ZS strength.



			
				Cham said:
			
		

> I see. I can definitely respect that, but I just really wanted to see the ending so much . I'm definitely gonna go after the extra hunts and whatnot, but I'm definitely not gonna go out of my way for the zodiac spear since I already missed my chance for the conventional way, and I don't want to go nuts with that .01 chance of getting it with that hermes glove thingie.


Thanks for that Cham ^^.Yeah you better do all the quest and such after that.It's fun and challenging 

@Kaki: Congrats Kaki ^^ Please tell all their names? (if you want to)


----------



## Kaki (Nov 18, 2006)

> And btw, you perv lol XD I bet you have the Zodiac Spear on either Fran, Penelope or Ashe -.-'; Don't say I'm wrong, I'm always right lol =P


 you got it.......



> @Kaki: Congrats Kaki ^^ Please tell all their names? (if you want to)


I just need to get the two final storyline espers and zodiarc.....


----------



## Mojim (Nov 18, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> you got it.......
> 
> I just need to get the two final storyline espers and zodiarc.....


Oh i see, then you're exactly the same as mine when i had 10 Espers not too long ago.
Now the only Esper that left for me to get is Zodiac.

How was your battle with Ultima? She ain't giving you problems right or do you?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 18, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Goodgood ^__^ I'm pretty weird with "getting everything", I tend to/at least want to get them near the beginning stages o.O But the other stuff I really do before the end, because I don't want to run out of things to do till then >.<


lol understandable.  I see how getting the most out of the game is very important, since they put it in there to be gotten and the best way to get the full experience of a game is pretty much getting everything since mastery of the game is usually something that's involved in it XD



> Anyway, I just got rid of one thing to do just now =/ I cleared a hunt for no reason whatsoever >__< It was Deathsycthe  Can't remember what Rank it was aswell haha >.> The quest was in the Necrohol of Nabudis though o.O So it was probably a high-ranked one =X I did the quest no Gambits and no Weapons - and I killed the mark in less than 20 seconds XD So I had a "little" fun I guess  It was totally pointless though =X


I seriously have to do more hunts.  I left off at rank 5 or so and didn't even get to do the gill snapper yet :S.  I'll get that damn turtle if it's the last thing I do...actually it won't be close to the last thing I do, but wow with no weapons?  What level are you?


azim86 said:


> Thanks for that Cham ^^.Yeah you better do all the quest and such after that.It's fun and challenging



Yes sir *salutes*
I haven't really used espers much though.  Only when you need to use them for puzzles and whatnot.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 18, 2006)

Cham said:
			
		

> lol understandable. I see how getting the most out of the game is very important, since they put it in there to be gotten and the best way to get the full experience of a game is pretty much getting everything since mastery of the game is usually something that's involved in it XD


Yup exactly  That's what we called 'mastering the game'...i think O_o



			
				Cham said:
			
		

> Yes sir *salutes*
> I haven't really used espers much though. Only when you need to use them for puzzles and whatnot.


*no it is I salutes to you back,coz you're Chamster the Hamster O_o !!* (coz i always think the person in your sig is a hamster...lol) 
Same here,but lately i've been using the Espers alot though :sweat

Good luck with all the hunts Cham


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 18, 2006)

Are Fran and Balthier a couple?  





s0id3 said:


> ff12 is a lot like star wars...I mean youve got fran repairs the airship n is pretty like chewy, then balthier the skypirate like han...then a princess and little annoying faggy ass vaan...the story so far(im not very far) seems like star wars too...and then that one guy in the sky city who helps the resistance...he is soo freaking lando...
> ...not that i dont like ff12 i love it, and im assuming it'll have its plts twists n turn out to be diff from SW




And the Bangaas look like JarJar Binks  :can



Yondaime said:


> Lol, because your questions are awesome and interesting ^__^



You're awesome and interesting.  



> 1) Good choice, I'm guessing you're a girl from that answer x]


  yep



> 2) Good character too <3 And just so you know, the Masamune is the ultimate Katana, thus making it one of the ultimate weapons in the game ^^ The good thing about it is that you can get *2* Masamunes! =3 Hmm, how did you get yours btw? Through Gilgamesh? =o If so, you didn't forget to steal the Genji Armors/Accessory, did you? >.> Equipping that precious Genji Glove with the Masamune would make your Ashe _really_ deadly. I just wouldn't know _how_ deadly though, I have no plans of getting a Masamune yet =P You could do the experiment though and find out and you can tell us instead =)



I got the Masamune from the Gilgamesh hunt.  But *erg* I only stole the Genji armors.  I didn't get the gloves or shield *kicks self*  Multiple hits right?  DOH!

(I've missed so many things that I'll probably play the game again in a few months)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 18, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Frooty (*Fr*an + b*ooty*)  It sounds really weird lol O_o


Lol, it's okay, but it's too weird =/ I wouldn't have gotten that you were talking about Fran if I didn't know that you like her alot 

Blah, not good enough XD I told you it needs the whole word "Fran" for it to be noticed XD

Say something like, "Fran-tastic" or "Fran-believable" (but that 2nd one is kinda weird, you'd need to pronounce "Fran" like "Frun" to make it work XD) Heck, you could do what I did with Penelope and have "Fran-ilicious" (pronounced "Franee-licious" =P)



azim86 said:


> Nvm,i'm still going to do it anyway.so don't worry bout it ^^


Lol, okay, if you want ^^ Just don't forget what Headgear and Body Gear you have on aswell, it's a big factor with Masamune if you want to work out the damage it does =)



azim86 said:


> I completely agree with all the ZS thing that you said.Of course it's still the strongest weapon in the game,but the fact is there are more weapons that's equivalent to ZS strength.


Yeah, I guess it's still the strongest weapon in the game, but certainly not the best. I mean on strength, ZS gives you +150 Attack Power, and the closest contender for that is the Tournesol which gives +140 Attack Power. But during gameplay you don't even notice the difference, since that +10 difference is almost irrelevant during the later stages in the game anyway. =)



Kataihara said:


> you got it.......


LOL I knew it! =P You perv XD



Kataihara said:


> I just need to get the two final storyline espers and zodiarc.....


Aww, you did Chaos and Ultima already XD Damn the Giruvegan place -__- Kaki, me, you and azim have to go back there for a last time for Omega >_____< I hate that place, gets me lost all the time XD



Chamcham Trigger said:


> lol understandable.  I see how getting the most out of the game is very important, since they put it in there to be gotten and the best way to get the full experience of a game is pretty much getting everything since mastery of the game is usually something that's involved in it XD


QFT. <3



Chamcham Trigger said:


> I seriously have to do more hunts.  I left off at rank 5 or so and didn't even get to do the gill snapper yet :S.  I'll get that damn turtle if it's the last thing I do...actually it won't be close to the last thing I do, but wow with no weapons?  What level are you?


Lol, I have alot that I haven't touched too ^^ I'm lazy when it comes to that XD

Err yeah no weapons XD I have Vaan, Ashe and Penelope on 99s lol =P I already was 99s before I stopped playing and went to order my Collector's Edition stuffs. Now I've had it for 5 days. XD

Anyway, I have to be honest, the no weapons bit was not intentional. The quest said that I need my characters on HP Critical status before the damned mark would appear, and if I hit myself with a weapon it's pretty much overkill, so I had to get rid of the weapons, kick the living hell outta my characters then BAM, the mark appears and I panicked a little that I forgot to re-equip XD So the battle started and I was just fighting, and when I noticed that I had no weapons, I was going to equip, but then the mark died haha XD

The Gambits off wasn't an accident though =P



Kitsune26 said:


> You're awesome and interesting.


Hell yeah. I know I am.  



Kitsune26 said:


> yep


*gigglefitz* XD



Kitsune26 said:


> I got the Masamune from the Gilgamesh hunt.  But *erg* I only stole the Genji armors.  I didn't get the gloves or shield *kicks self*  Multiple hits right?  DOH!


Nice. The other way is kinda hard to get, so doing it from Gilgamesh is the best way. =)

And aww, sorry to hear about the Genji stuffs.. Yesh, multiple hits indeed.. >__< 9-12 Hits exactly.. =/

Hey, nothing to worry too much about though. Not telling you how you should play your gamesave, but the Cat-Ear Hood accessory is a good replacement for the Genji Gloves. ^__^ You should atleast consider it. =)



Kitsune26 said:


> (I've missed so many things that I'll probably play the game again in a few months)


Ouch, that blows.. =X But if all you've missed are equipments, then it's not really worth restarting over IMO ya know ^^ You could always find appropriate replacements for those equipments instead. =3


----------



## Kaki (Nov 18, 2006)

> ZS gives you +150 Attack Power, and the closest contender for that is the Tournesol which gives +140 Attack Power. But during gameplay you don't even notice the difference, since that +10 difference is almost irrelevant during the later stages in the game anyway. =)


So, again that means the zs gives you longer enjoyment of its advanced power.......


> How was your battle with Ultima? She ain't giving you problems right or do you?


 It was ok, just had to do some ressurections, and I forgot to do dispel till midbattle. Well, as usuall it was MUCH harder to get to her, I hate the crystall....


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 18, 2006)

I couldn't find time to play in all the week, but I killed Gilgamesh, Deathgaze and Diabolos. Then I went to the Secret Path in Henne Mines to kill stuff (no way I'm fighting Zodiark right now) and found a Zodiac Spear after 30 minutes of respawning the chest, so much for .1%.

Anyway, how hard is Chaos? I've been avoiding fighting him because of the whole attack lock field, but I went through something similar to that with Deathgaze and Diabolos (goddammned physical immunities), so how hard is he compared to those two?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 18, 2006)

I have not fought those two, but with armor and healing I was ok...and make sure you have a few remidies...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah this game is a lot like star wars..and the opening movie and sequence all proove it.  as well as all this princess shit.

vayne=darth vader? haha


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 18, 2006)

i just tried taking on zeromus at level 35 lol. at the end there was like eleven dark lords. needless to say i died .


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 18, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Hey, nothing to worry too much about though. Not telling you how you should play your gamesave, but the Cat-Ear Hood accessory is a good replacement for the Genji Gloves. ^__^ You should atleast consider it. =)
> 
> 
> Ouch, that blows.. =X But if all you've missed are equipments, then it's not really worth restarting over IMO ya know ^^ You could always find appropriate replacements for those equipments instead. =3



How do I attain this Cat-Ear Hood? (sounds cute)  Reminds me of Kankuro 

I won't restart.  I'm going to finish this game, but maybe play it again in the future.  With FFX I played it through once just doing the main storyline, then mastered it later (and I got everything...it took a while).


----------



## Cy (Nov 18, 2006)

One note of advice to any new players: Don't take on the Cluckatrice at level 10. I did, and I won, but at such a low level its pretty much "kill CLuckatrice in one quickenings chain, and then run away from the chicks while regaining mp, then quicken chain, reinse and repeat". Not too fun, though it does allow you to kill higher level close range fighters when you at a low level. But still, at least I managed to beat that annoyance at level 10. Thats gotta be worth something, right?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 19, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> I couldn't find time to play in all the week, but I killed Gilgamesh, Deathgaze and Diabolos. Then I went to the Secret Path in Henne Mines to kill stuff (no way I'm fighting Zodiark right now) and found a Zodiac Spear after 30 minutes of respawning the chest, so much for .1%.


Wow, talk about being lucky ^^ How'd you respawn it? Resetting the gamesave? =o Or teleporting from the Henne Mines crystal then go back?



Nyarlathotep said:


> Anyway, how hard is Chaos? I've been avoiding fighting him because of the whole attack lock field, but I went through something similar to that with Deathgaze and Diabolos (goddammned physical immunities), so how hard is he compared to those two?


Anyway, that's pretty silly, comparing an Esper to a mark -__- Obviously Chaos is much harder, since the no Attack command barrier is on throughout the entire battle. I've only fought Deathgaze, when I was on my late 60s, and that was too easy. =/



Kitsune26 said:


> How do I attain this Cat-Ear Hood? (sounds cute)  Reminds me of Kankuro


It's easy darling ^__^

Err well, first, you should kill 28 or 32 marks, and then go to Montblanc for your possible rewards and Clan Rank raise. After that, go to the Muthru Bazaar part of Rabanastre, talk to the Clan Shop, and there the Cat-Ear Hood sits 

The accessory is awesome, it doubles (or maybe more) your attack turns, which makes the possibility of your Masamune starting a combo to increase. =) It may not do a 9-12 Hit combo like with a Genji Glove on, but a _really_ occasional 4-5 Hit combo is more than good enough, ne? =3



Kitsune26 said:


> I won't restart.  I'm going to finish this game, but maybe play it again in the future.  With FFX I played it through once just doing the main storyline, then mastered it later (and I got everything...it took a while).


Good good <3 That's what I usually do too, but if I had gotten too hooked on the game I do it all. XD

FFX 100% complete is _crazy._ XD Takes 300+ hours if you really want to be thorough hehe =3


----------



## Mojim (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Anyway, I just got rid of one thing to do just now =/ I cleared a hunt for no reason whatsoever >__< It was Deathsycthe  Can't remember what Rank it was aswell haha >.> The quest was in the Necrohol of Nabudis though o.O So it was probably a high-ranked one =X I did the quest no Gambits and no Weapons - and I killed the mark in less than 20 seconds XD So I had a "little" fun I guess  It was totally pointless though =X


Lol Deathscythe  I remember how i beat him,i found him by accidently,and just choped out of him like 5-10 hits...and he's history =O



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Say something like, "Fran-tastic" or "Fran-believable" (but that 2nd one is kinda weird, you'd need to pronounce "Fran" like "Frun" to make it work XD) Heck, you could do what I did with Penelope and have "Fran-ilicious" (pronounced "Franee-licious" =P)


Frantastica! ^^ I like that 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol, okay, if you want ^^ Just don't forget what Headgear and Body Gear you have on aswell, it's a big factor with Masamune if you want to work out the damage it does =)


I did this and my Balthier managed to do damage around 22000+ (9-10 hits).
Location Henne Mines and my headgear is Golden Skullcap and as for bodygear Maximillian.Oh btw my lvl was 85.I think that's quite alot though.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 19, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Lol Deathscythe  I remember how i beat him,i found him by accidently,and just choped out of him like 5-10 hits...and he's history =O


=P Lol nice story XD Shame I couldn't hack and slash him like you did, it died on me too quickly before I could equip something X3



azim86 said:


> Frantastica! ^^ I like that


Haha, I'm glad XD And if you really like Fran so much then you better start calling yourself a "Franatic"  (Damn, it's really hard to make words up for her -__-)



azim86 said:


> I did this and my Balthier managed to do damage around 22000+ (9-10 hits).
> Location Henne Mines and my headgear is Golden Skullcap and as for bodygear Maximillian.Oh btw my lvl was 85.I think that's quite alot though.


Ouch, 22k is pretty low for 10 Hits =X

And that head/body gear combination for Masamune is quite bad -__- You need to find an head/body gear that raises Str and Mag >.> And by ALOT 


And btw, 9-10 Hits huh.. I guess you equipped Genji Gloves for that =P Or it could have been that it was a Cat-Ear Hood but it was like a really fast 4-5 Hit combo, idk XD


----------



## Cy (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Well, we _should_ get Mist Charge alot, since if we didn't then there wouldn't be a Quickening chain at all. =]



True. It'd be pretty hellish trying to get a 10+ with few mist charges. I just found that I ended up getting 4 times the number of mist charges one I had more then 1 level 2 quickening person and I found it a bit surprising.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Ouch, 22k is pretty low for 10 Hits =X
> 
> And that head/body gear combination for Masamune is quite bad -__- You need to find an head/body gear that raises Str and Mag >.> And by ALOT
> 
> ...


I did the 10 hits on Hectyes (Flan enemy type).But Yondi flan type have high defence from others type in the mines.

Nvm that,actually i just did 14 hits last night on the Green dragon in the mines...and it managed to do 38000+ damage ^^.I'm satisfied with the Masamune.Gears are the same.

Btw,last night was a successful to me.Ya know why? I finally got the Sunflower...err i mean Tournesol!!! ^___^ I'm so happy,including my 2nd Ultima Blade,2nd Masamune and Whale Whiskers (the stongest pole).Quite an acomplishment for me tho

Oh take that Zodiark!!!  This time around,i fought with him i don't need to use my 2nd team...and it's was easy tho ^^.Weird,before this battle with him was like hell...but last night was just too easy i think @__@


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 19, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I did the 10 hits on Hectyes (Flan enemy type).But Yondi flan type have high defence from others type in the mines.
> 
> Nvm that,actually i just did 14 hits last night on the Green dragon in the mines...and it managed to do 38000+ damage ^^.I'm satisfied with the Masamune.Gears are the same.
> 
> ...


Hmm, fair enough, but if the Masamune is properly equipped, the enemy's Def shouldn't be such an issue -.- It should depend on your Str, Atk and Mag =/ And probably Spd(?) >.>

Err, 14 Hits? =S That's funny, the highest combos go up to is 12 -.- Unless there were other people doing attacks/combos too, you could break 12 then.


Oooh, congratz on your Sunflower, Ultima Blade, Masamune and Whale Whiskers <3 I could never use poles, they're too confusing for me ^__^ Hehe

I'm interested about the second Masamune though, whereabouts did you find Mallets? =O I'm curious ^__^ Help me out I'm in the dark with Mallets here =)

And congratz on Zodiark too ^__^ Hehe, he couldn't have been _too_ hard, he only has like 300k+ HP  What Lvls were you when he finally fell? =o

I'm slightly jealous, you have a 2nd team  I don't ^__^


----------



## Mojim (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Hmm, fair enough, but if the Masamune is properly equipped, the enemy's Def shouldn't be such an issue -.- It should depend on your Str, Atk and Mag =/ And probably Spd(?) >.>


When i equip the Golden Skullcap and Maximillian,my stats was well balance.
It goes like this:
-Str=85
-Atk=93 (Masamune)
-Def=58
-Mg Resis=50+
-Spd=45

If i don't equip Golden Skullcap,when enemy attack me with Magick,it will be pretty much screwed up for me >_<.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Err, 14 Hits? =S That's funny, the highest combos go up to is 12 -.- Unless there were other people doing attacks/combos too, you could break 12 then.


Ooops yeah i think i included the extra 2 hit  At that time Fran was doing 2 hits at the same time also...now i remember...lol 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Oooh, congratz on your Sunflower, Ultima Blade, Masamune and Whale Whiskers <3 I could never use poles, they're too confusing for me ^__^ Hehe


Eh but i think Poles are better (by little margin) than Spear...but that's just me tho.Poles can do 2-4 hit,and that's normal ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> I'm interested about the second Masamune though, whereabouts did you find Mallets? =O I'm curious ^__^ Help me out I'm in the dark with Mallets here =)


In Pharos Ridorana..um i think the enemy is Bomb type (a blue one) and it's on the 2nd Ascent or 3rd Ascent.I think between these two places Yondi .Mallet was easy for me to find (i just got lucky that time).1st time entered that place,i managed to get 4-5 Mallets ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> And congratz on Zodiark too ^__^ Hehe, he couldn't have been too hard, he only has like 300k+ HP  What Lvls were you when he finally fell? =o
> 
> I'm slightly jealous, you have a 2nd team  I don't ^__^


Thanks.Huh he only has 300k+ Hp?! I thought it was higher than that figure..but meh,i beat him 

Oh i was lvl 88
You should be making your 2nd team incase for emergencies.You'd never know what the enemy has for you to exterminate your characters by surprise.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 19, 2006)

My power level is over nine thousaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!!


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> It's easy darling ^__^
> 
> Err well, first, you should kill 28 or 32 marks, and then go to Montblanc for your possible rewards and Clan Rank raise. After that, go to the Muthru Bazaar part of Rabanastre, talk to the Clan Shop, and there the Cat-Ear Hood sits
> 
> The accessory is awesome, it doubles (or maybe more) your attack turns, which makes the possibility of your Masamune starting a combo to increase. =) It may not do a 9-12 Hit combo like with a Genji Glove on, but a _really_ occasional 4-5 Hit combo is more than good enough, ne? =39



Thanks! 




> Good good <3 That's what I usually do too, but if I had gotten too hooked on the game I do it all. XD
> 
> FFX 100% complete is _crazy._ XD Takes 300+ hours if you really want to be thorough hehe =3



I spent weeks playing blitzball.  :S


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Wow, talk about being lucky ^^ How'd you respawn it? Resetting the gamesave? =o Or teleporting from the Henne Mines crystal then go back?


Tried resetting for the first 15 minutes, then just ran back and forth from the teleport crystal to the chest until it respawned with my loot.




> Anyway, that's pretty silly, comparing an Esper to a mark -__- Obviously Chaos is much harder, since the no Attack command barrier is on throughout the entire battle. I've only fought Deathgaze, when I was on my late 60s, and that was too easy. =/


I've found most rank 7 hunts to be harder than the 10 Espers I've fought. Pyroclasm (the dinosaur thing) and Fafnir were a lot harder than all the optional Espers I've fought, the only ones that gave me some trouble were Queklain and Zalera but they're still pretty tame compared to those two.



> And that head/body gear combination for Masamune is quite bad -__- You need to find an head/body gear that raises Str and Mag >.> And by ALOT


I wouldn't dare to wear the 2 armors that maximize Masamune damage. They leave you with incredible crappy defense against physical _and_ magical attacks, you'll be dropping dead as often as you do combos.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 19, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> Tried resetting for the first 15 minutes, then just ran back and forth from the teleport crystal to the chest until it respawned with my loot.




But did you opened the treasure everytime it appeared?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 19, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> I've found most rank 7 hunts to be harder than the 10 Espers I've fought. Pyroclasm (the dinosaur thing) and Fafnir were a lot harder than all the optional Espers I've fought, the only ones that gave me some trouble were Queklain and Zalera but they're still pretty tame compared to those two.


Yeah King Behemoth and Fafnir was hard for me to beat them,i mean seriously.It was a lot harder than most of the Esper >_<

@Yondi: Yondi the Mallets was not drop by a blue bomb,but it was white-ish (Bomb type)..sorry :sweat


----------



## Kaki (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, I'm going to the second assent now.....I look forward to those strong bosses.....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 19, 2006)

azim86 said:


> When i equip the Golden Skullcap and Maximillian,my stats was well balance.
> It goes like this:
> -Str=85
> -Atk=93 (Masamune)
> ...


Hmm, they're alright stats I guess ^__^ It could always be better though =)



azim86 said:


> Ooops yeah i think i included the extra 2 hit  At that time Fran was doing 2 hits at the same time also...now i remember...lol


Lol, you crazy =P For a second there I was thinking: "What FF is he playing there? >__<" =3



azim86 said:


> Eh but i think Poles are better (by little margin) than Spear...but that's just me tho.Poles can do 2-4 hit,and that's normal ^^


Poles basically just drive me nuts. -__- Instead of an enemy's Def, the enemy's Mag Def is put up against your Str and Atk =/



azim86 said:


> In Pharos Ridorana..um i think the enemy is Bomb type (a blue one) and it's on the 2nd Ascent or 3rd Ascent.I think between these two places Yondi .Mallet was easy for me to find (i just got lucky that time).1st time entered that place,i managed to get 4-5 Mallets ^^


Arg, could you make sure for me next time you go there, please? =/ Because, if I plan of getting a 2nd Masamune from the Bazaar, I have a hunch that finding Mallets will give me the hardest time. -__-



azim86 said:


> Thanks.Huh he only has 300k+ Hp?! I thought it was higher than that figure..but meh,i beat him


Yeah lol, probably even less. =P Like 250k+ or something XD But yeah, you beat him =P



azim86 said:


> Oh i was lvl 88
> You should be making your 2nd team incase for emergencies.You'd never know what the enemy has for you to exterminate your characters by surprise.


Nice, 99s lol =) Mine is pretty unbalanced. I have 3x Lvl 99s, a Balthier Lvl 13, Fran Lvl 8 and a Basch Lvl 11 haha. ^__^

And azim, there are no emergencies. =) The only way I could get taken down is if I get confused. I'm pretty much screwed then. But I know exactly how to counter that now, since I finally remembered that other way to get a Ribbon =P But I have no plans of getting one just yet, as I haven't found a monster that overpowers my party. But hopefully when I find that monster I still remember how to get that Ribbon lol =]



Kataihara said:


> My power level is over nine thousaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!!


Haha, you crazy  Whatever it is your smoking, you better get rid of it or share the rest with us XD



Kitsune26 said:


> Thanks!


Ahoy, no problem ^__^



Kitsune26 said:


> I spent weeks playing blitzball.  :S


You know what, I did that too XD Jecht Shots scenes haha <3 And followed by the Sphere Shots XD Love'd them, and I still do! XD



Nyarlathotep said:


> Tried resetting for the first 15 minutes, then just ran back and forth from the teleport crystal to the chest until it respawned with my loot.


Awesome. And real lucky too, now you have 2 ZSs! ^__^



Nyarlathotep said:


> I've found most rank 7 hunts to be harder than the 10 Espers I've fought. Pyroclasm (the dinosaur thing) and Fafnir were a lot harder than all the optional Espers I've fought, the only ones that gave me some trouble were Queklain and Zalera but they're still pretty tame compared to those two.


That's because one of those marks has 1 million HP =P And has an incredible strength XD Plus, marks usually go ubercrazy when they're about to die, but with Espers all they do is the barrier things. -__-

And the Pyr-dinosaur-something guy, doesn't he have like, 500k HP? That's more than most/all the Espers aswell.

Anyway, Chaos. Just keep HP up, Bubble is a must (as always) and just do as much as you can to outsmart the No Attack Command barrier. =)



Nyarlathotep said:


> I wouldn't dare to wear the 2 armors that maximize Masamune damage. They leave you with incredible crappy defense against physical _and_ magical attacks, you'll be dropping dead as often as you do combos.


Why not? If it maximizes damage, then why not do it? =o

There's always a way to outsmart the low Def and Mag Def system anyway. >.> One of them being, casting Decoy on your party member with the highest Def or something. That way, you create a diversion for the Masamune guy/gal and he/she doesn't die =)

And there's always the oh-so-MP-draining Reverse magick. Have a character do "Ally: guy/gal with Masamune -- Reverse" on the very top of the Gambits list. That way instead of getting hammered, the Masamune person gets pampered with HP. >__< And if the support character runs out of MP, just have a "Charge" gambit on aswell.

Or you could do Syphon too, and target the member with Masamune to get his/her MP. The person with Masamune would quickly get the drained MP back, since he/she will _always_ be hacking and slashing anyone that disturbs you. >__<




So, do you still not think it's worth having a low defence now eventhough you could get rid of the thing that's trying to kill you quicker? <3

Mind you, I personally, wouldn't do any of the things I just said just now. I think it's cheating that you control an enemy's AI with Decoy, and defy the laws of killing someone with "When you get attacked, you actually get healed! Ain't that funny? ^__^). And if I would have to die as much as I could be doing combos, then so be it.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Arg, could you make sure for me next time you go there, please? =/ Because, if I plan of getting a 2nd Masamune from the Bazaar, I have a hunch that finding Mallets will give me the hardest time. -__-


I already corrected it,it's not a blue bomb..it's white.The enemy who drop this item is located at 3rd Ascent.
It's all about luck Yondi 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> And azim, there are no emergencies. =) The only way I could get taken down is if I get confused. I'm pretty much screwed then. But I know exactly how to counter that now, since I finally remembered that other way to get a Ribbon =P But I have no plans of getting one just yet, as I haven't found a monster that overpowers my party. But hopefully when I find that monster I still remember how to get that Ribbon lol =]


What if the enemy has Death effects just like Darkja,instant kill to all.Then you'll only have 'the unused character' which is like in matter of seconds,they die..then game over.I've already experienced it...and it's not pretty


----------



## Cy (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey, has anyone tried fighting the 50million hp mark yet? If so, how did you beat it and how long did it take? I was thinking that if I ever got to that stage, I'd probably try having all 6 characters at lvl 99 and then do 2 quickening chains, retreat to the save crystal, heal, rinse and repeat or something like that.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 19, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I already corrected it,it's not a blue bomb..it's white.The enemy who drop this item is located at 3rd Ascent.
> It's all about luck Yondi


I know, I just saw after I posted haha XD

Luck? Why do you need luck about chaining the same types of monsters to get the better loot? >__<

Thanks for the info though, but I'll probably forget it and have to go back to this thread when I wanna search for it XD Hell, I even actually forgot to play all day yesterday >.< I say yesterday because it's actually 2.00am here =]



azim86 said:


> What if the enemy has Death effects just like Darkja,instant kill to all.Then you'll only have 'the unused character' which is like in matter of seconds,they die..then game over.I've already experienced it...and it's not pretty


Lolzers, it doesn't take a genius to figure out that, in those cases, why would you want to expose all your characters at once? =P Just before the Darkja, or any move that would give trouble to all your party members, why don't you just have one fighter get through the move, and hope for the best?  If he/she survives, then good. But if he/she doesn't, then bring the other 2 back to revive and cure, simple. >__<

Exposing characters on a troublesome move is pretty much suicidal, so I don't see why someone would do that, unless they're a daredevil or something =P

See, azim? =) You just have to outsmart the system, one way or another ^__^

Hell, you can even put my Lvl 8 Fran against Zodiark, soon as she takes the Darkja, she dies, and Penelope, Vaan and Ashe could just revive Fran while fighting and shortly after that, they quickly start kicking some serious Zodiark ass.  It's evil and genius, and I like it. XD


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 19, 2006)

I need help with something. 

In the part where you collect the cockatrices that esacped, there is one at the north end of Rabanastre that runs away from you.  I've chased it around for a very long time and can never catch up.  Sometimes it gets blocked by civilians but I still can't catch it.  It's making me rather angry.   Did anyone catch it?  How?


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 19, 2006)

X-T said:


> But did you opened the treasure everytime it appeared?


Well yeah, how else was I supposed to know if my ZS was in there?



			
				azim86 said:
			
		

> Yeah King Behemoth and Fafnir was hard for me to beat them,i mean seriously.It was a lot harder than most of the Esper >_<


I still haven't done King Behemot, just from the name I know he's going to be Fafnir/Pyrowhatever take 3, only harder because he's an elite mark from the clan.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Awesome. And real lucky too, now you have 2 ZSs! ^__^


Yeah but I only use one on my main team, maybe I'll give it to someone on my backup team so that they can actually do some damage before they're offed after they use up their Quickenings (only reason I use them in boss battles).



> Anyway, Chaos. Just keep HP up, Bubble is a must (as always) and just do as much as you can to outsmart the No Attack Command barrier. =)


I imagine I'll just spend the entire fight letting my elemental weakness gambits choose what to nuke Chaos with next and throwing Hi-Ethers. What does Chaos use the most, magical attacks or physical attacks?



> Why not? If it maximizes damage, then why not do it? =o
> 
> There's always a way to outsmart the low Def and Mag Def system anyway. >.> One of them being, casting Decoy on your party member with the highest Def or something. That way, you create a diversion for the Masamune guy/gal and he/she doesn't die =)
> 
> ...


But Decoy last for like 30 seconds on a character with 50 Vit and sometimes it doesn't work (curiously enough, I've never seen it fail when I use it while fighting a boss) and it sucks up MP like crazy, I would end up using more MP than if I just healed all the damage with Cura.

Same thing with Reverse, only it lasts for like 10 seconds! Although I would kill for an accessory that gives Reverse because Nihopaloa isn't a worthy substitute, bosses seem to be immune to everything but one or (rarely) two status ailments.

Charge sucks, first time I used it I tought it would restore _all_ of my MP, but it only restored like 15% of my max MP.

Syphon is made out of awesomeness, but most (if not all) bosses, espers, marks and rare games seem to be immune to it and I almost never run out of MP fighting field monsters so....

And if I'm fighting more than two monsters then one of them will get a clear shot at the Masamune guy and he's toasted if the monster decides to do a combo of any lenght.

The most I would allow my Masamune character to use is the Magepower Shishak, but that helm with the Lordly Robes is suicide.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Luck? Why do you need luck about chaining the same types of monsters to get the better loot? >__<
> 
> Thanks for the info though, but I'll probably forget it and have to go back to this thread when I wanna search for it XD Hell, I even actually forgot to play all day yesterday >.< I say yesterday because it's actually 2.00am here =]


Lol even chaining need luck Yondi.Hell!! When i tried to get Hell Flame Gate and i did 50 chains,it only gave me 1 Hell Flame Gate!! WTF!! 
You need luck 

Lol Yondi,you lack sleep -__-



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> See, azim? =) You just have to outsmart the system, one way or another ^__^
> 
> Hell, you can even put my Lvl 8 Fran against Zodiark, soon as she takes the Darkja, she dies, and Penelope, Vaan and Ashe could just revive Fran while fighting and shortly after that, they quickly start kicking some serious Zodiark ass.  It's evil and genius, and I like it. XD


Then that means i'm not smart enough .
Lol yeah,you're a genius...an evil genius 

I don't do analyzing stuff when i played RPG  Too lazy ^^.I like to read from others and just follow them..meh -___-


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 19, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> Hey, has anyone tried fighting the 50million hp mark yet? If so, how did you beat it and how long did it take? I was thinking that if I ever got to that stage, I'd probably try having all 6 characters at lvl 99 and then do 2 quickening chains, retreat to the save crystal, heal, rinse and repeat or something like that.


Lol, before you worry about him, you should worry about the 9 million HP Wyrm that you have to fight before you can even start getting closer to Yiazmat ^__^

Plus, the tactic you posted above wouldn't work ^^ Do you think he'll just let you go that easily? =P What we're talking about is _the_ ultimate mark, after all. =)

In the dome where you fight him, it actually takes a long time to get to where he is, and if you take your time long enough and you don't manage to hit him in time, he _will_ fully regain his HP back, which means you start again from 50 million. Which means, the trip of getting to him/getting back is pretty vital.

Plus, even if you leave, most of the time Yiazmat has this kickass Regen on, and while your doing your saving the gamesave or something, he's regaining that HP that you worked so hard on getting down  (He's really evil, ne? Heheh.. =3)

The quickening thing wouldn't help at all aswell. In this fight, you have to be really careful in what you use your MP on. And you'll be using it on Full Cure and Full Life. ALOT. =P So don't just go wasting your MP with quickening chains and stuff, think about the situation deeply. ^__^



Kitsune26 said:


> I need help with something.
> 
> In the part where you collect the cockatrices that esacped, there is one at the north end of Rabanastre that runs away from you.  I've chased it around for a very long time and can never catch up.  Sometimes it gets blocked by civilians but I still can't catch it.  It's making me rather angry.   Did anyone catch it?  How?


Walk. =P

Walk very slowly so you don't scare him away. ^__^


----------



## Athrum (Nov 19, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> Well yeah, how else was I supposed to know if my ZS was in there?



Lol i just didnt know that the treasure respawned with the zodiac spear even after you opened it once.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 19, 2006)

X-T said:


> Lol i just didnt know that the treasure respawned with the zodiac spear even after you opened it once.


You can get infinite Zodiac Spears from that chest if you're patient/masochistic enough.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 19, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:


> I imagine I'll just spend the entire fight letting my elemental weakness gambits choose what to nuke Chaos with next and throwing Hi-Ethers. What does Chaos use the most, magical attacks or physical attacks?


Err, I wouldn't use Magicks if I were you. ^__^ Specially Aeroga. XD

Anyway, as azim said before when he fought him, you could use the Knots of Rust from your inventory to damage him. =) That wouldn't work on me though, I hate touching my items.

So you could do my tactic instead, you should have alotta money, and use Gil Toss on Chaos ^^ And I have a suicidal plan of using the Technick "Souleater" too, then have 2 characters do "Ally: HP < 60% -- Curaja" =3

I wouldn't worry too much about Chaos, I'd be more worried about his little buddies =P



Nyarlathotep said:


> But Decoy last for like 30 seconds on a character with 50 Vit and sometimes it doesn't work (curiously enough, I've never seen it fail when I use it while fighting a boss) and it sucks up MP like crazy, I would end up using more MP than if I just healed all the damage with Cura.


Lol, Decoy costs 7 MP if casted on your own, and 10 MP if casted with a Gambit, so what the hell are you talking about x__x And the failing thing almost never happens aswell, I've tested this, and it mostly happens if your character has Shell (totally from my experience) =)



Nyarlathotep said:


> Same thing with Reverse, only it lasts for like 10 seconds! Although I would kill for an accessory that gives Reverse because Nihopaloa isn't a worthy substitute, bosses seem to be immune to everything but one or (rarely) two status ailments.


Well, I can't argue with that one. I mean, getting a really cool magick like Reverse and costing REALLY low MP to cast? That's just making a game too easy I say ^__^



Nyarlathotep said:


> Charge sucks, first time I used it I tought it would restore _all_ of my MP, but it only restored like 15% of my max MP.


Hey! I use Charge =P




Only 'cause there's no "Ally: character MP < 10% -- Syphon" Gambit lol =] Which is another thing that would make the game ridiculously easy XD Atleast we have to do that move by ourselves haha =P



Nyarlathotep said:


> Syphon is made out of awesomeness, but most (if not all) bosses, espers, marks and rare games seem to be immune to it and I almost never run out of MP fighting field monsters so....


Then target an ally =/



Nyarlathotep said:


> And if I'm fighting more than two monsters then one of them will get a clear shot at the Masamune guy and he's toasted if the monster decides to do a combo of any lenght.


Not if someone else is Decoy'd on ^__^



Nyarlathotep said:


> The most I would allow my Masamune character to use is the Magepower Shishak, but that helm with the Lordly Robes is suicide.


But that's the ultimate combi! <3

I would certainly do it haha =P I'm just crazy like that =)



azim86 said:


> Lol even chaining need luck Yondi.Hell!! When i tried to get Hell Flame Gate and i did 50 chains,it only gave me 1 Hell Flame Gate!! WTF!!
> You need luck


Lolzers, I got Hell's Flame Gate with 7 Chains XD



azim86 said:


> Lol Yondi,you lack sleep -__-


No I don't =P I'm a vampire, remember XD Asleep when the sun is out and awake as soon as the moon shines <33333



azim86 said:


> Then that means i'm not smart enough .
> Lol yeah,you're a genius...an evil genius
> 
> I don't do analyzing stuff when i played RPG  Too lazy ^^.I like to read from others and just follow them..meh -___-


Lol, it doesn't mean you aren't smart enough, just means you haven't been thinking as much about it ^^

And yesh, I am evil thankyou. =P




Analyzing stuff.. is awesome <3 Makes me feel like L from Death Note =P Plus, being a tactician is good, and plays a good role in RPGs inmyopinion. ^__^




-----

Damnit, I can't keep up with this thread =P I type too slow XD And too much =P


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Walk. =P
> 
> Walk very slowly so you don't scare him away. ^__^



Ah, got it.  you rule


----------



## Cy (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Lol, before you worry about him, you should worry about the 9 million HP Wyrm that you have to fight before you can even start getting closer to Yiazmat ^__^
> 
> Plus, the tactic you posted above wouldn't work ^^ Do you think he'll just let you go that easily? =P What we're talking about is _the_ ultimate mark, after all. =)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. Seeing as I'm only level 16 and haven't even gone to the Tomb of the Dynast King (I still need to talk to the Marquis the second time...), I guess I don't have to worry about fighting him for a long time, anyways. 

Can't wait til classes are over in December... Right now I'm only playing the game on weekends, and even then I only have around 6 hours a weekend to play. This is going to take a while...


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about Chaos, I'd be more worried about his little buddies =P


Does he get help in the battle? or are you talking about Humbaba  and whoever else you have to beat first in order to fight him?



> Lol, Decoy costs 7 MP if casted on your own, and 10 MP if casted with a Gambit, so what the hell are you talking about x__x And the failing thing almost never happens aswell, I've tested this, and it mostly happens if your character has Shell (totally from my experience) =)


It sucks MP because I have to recast it every 30 seconds. And I once saw Vaan miss Decoy on himself without Shell 3 goddamned times in a row, I was so pissed off that I never used Decoy again until the Pylraster hunt.



> Then target an ally =/


Alright I never tought of that, but it still sounds too risky. Besides Syphon can miss too, and in the middle of a boss fight that would be fatal.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 19, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> Ah, got it.


Heh, awesome. ^__^



Kitsune26 said:


> you rule


I know.  XD



Nyarlathotep said:


> Does he get help in the battle? or are you talking about Humbaba  and whoever else you have to beat first in order to fight him?


Yesh, he does get evil little minions when fighting him =P And I'm not talking about Humbaba and the other monster either (is that good news or bad news? =X)



Nyarlathotep said:


> It sucks MP because I have to recast it every 30 seconds. And I once saw Vaan miss Decoy on himself without Shell 3 goddamned times in a row, I was so pissed off that I never used Decoy again until the Pylraster hunt.


Well, I always thought it was a cost that everyone would carry, rather than dying alot =/

And that sucks about Vaan, that's never happened to me yet, unless the character was Shelled. =X I haven't really tested the decoy possibilities of missing thoroughly though, because I don't use the magick often. I use it when I'm bored and I just notice it miss and stuff. =P



Nyarlathotep said:


> Alright I never tought of that, but it still sounds too risky. Besides Syphon can miss too, and in the middle of a boss fight that would be fatal.


This is a thing I haven't tested thoroughly aswell. But occasionally, I use Charge on myself on full MP and most times it would get my MP to 0, then I use Syphon and target an ally, and it's never failed for me so far. ^__^ So I guess that could be a good news for you. =)


----------



## Mojim (Nov 19, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Lolzers, I got Hell's Flame Gate with 7 Chains XD


Wow,that's alot Yondi -__-
You're so lucky XD



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> No I don't =P I'm a vampire, remember XD Asleep when the sun is out and awake as soon as the moon shines <33333


Oke vampire it is ^^ *goes to update the list in my sig*



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Analyzing stuff.. is awesome <3 Makes me feel like L from Death Note =P Plus, being a tactician is good, and plays a good role in RPGs inmyopinion. ^__^


Thanks to you,when i played this game i've did some analyzing from time to time.Usually i rarely do this kind of thing when i played most RPG's ^^.You changed me Yondi =)


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, it's been about 2wks since I've played this, and I'm starting to get depressed.

I usually get home and either I'm too lazy or my dad is home.(dad criticizes the hell outta me if he sees me playing a video game).  and I don't like dealing with that shit.

anyways, I should be able to play more starting Weds, at least for this week.

took me like 3 months to beat FFX and that was cause of the same reasons as above, and considering this game is longer in terms of hrs to finish, I don't know how I'll do, and i'm gonna be buying Zelda for the GC next month and that's gonna take up some time too. blah I'm so swamped.
If I was actually working, I'd have no time for anything...but I'd have money hah.  

"i'm brokkkkkkkke beoooooooootch"

anyways, wtf are concurrances? or w/e they are called and how do u make them work?

I have the book, but it just confuses me when I read it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 20, 2006)

Better Voice Acting?

Final Fantasy 10 or Final Fantasy 12?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 20, 2006)

^ FFXII of course


----------



## Kaki (Nov 20, 2006)

I concur.......I took a break to play dirge of ceribus.......it was dissapoiting, I don't want to play it anymore.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 20, 2006)

^ Ah yes,Cerberus was rather dissapointing for me as well.It doesn't have the 'X' factor 

But i've beaten the game already,like two months ago.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 20, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Better Voice Acting?
> 
> Final Fantasy 10 or Final Fantasy 12?



FFXII is better.  The only complaint I have is that they breathe too loud (has anyone else noticed this?).


----------



## Mojim (Nov 20, 2006)

^ Nope i don't


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 20, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Better Voice Acting?
> 
> Final Fantasy 10 or Final Fantasy 12?


I have to say FFX's. =)

They just tried acting too hard on XII's. >.> And with FFX it flows well and sounds very natural. <3


----------



## Zenou (Nov 20, 2006)

So what's with the Jungle area? I'm having a small issue with Malboro's but I can take them down. Yet there's other monsters in the area that are +10 levels above everything. Wtf, I can't take those down...


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Better Voice Acting?
> 
> Final Fantasy 10 or Final Fantasy 12?



FFX, minus Yuna. FFX just sounded more unique to me.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 20, 2006)

Zeno said:


> So what's with the Jungle area? I'm having a small issue with Malboro's but I can take them down. Yet there's other monsters in the area that are +10 levels above everything. Wtf, I can't take those down...




Maybe you need to level up.  If you're talking about the Golmore jungle and those purple wolves, then they are coming from the area north of the Faywood which you go to later in the game.  Just keep heading east  Anyway, it shouldn't be hard so if it is go to the Ozmone plain for a while and run around.


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2006)

Is it the Hellhounds? Stay away from them. They may have accidentally wandered in from a stronger part of the jungle. So yeah, just ignore them. If you're having problems with monsters in the jungle that aren't Hellhounds, you seriously need to level up some more.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't think I need to level up, the monsters are 10 levels above everything else in the jungle.


----------



## syrup (Nov 20, 2006)

ok how do i beat the um saw wand lizard guys ( forget their race name) who go after baltheer and they chase you...i got owned as a lvl 13...now i need to lvl up 3 x from my last save so not looking to die again.


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2006)

Zeno said:
			
		

> I don't think I need to level up, the monsters are 10 levels above everything else in the jungle.


It's definitely the Hellhounds then. Just run away from them, or better yet stay away from that area of the jungle.


----------



## syrup (Nov 20, 2006)

Is it just me or is this game rediculously short...i havn't beaten it yet but according to walkthroughs i am almost done and i've barly played... Yet other sites say it is 80+ hours...how?


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2006)

Umm.. if you're just on the Sandsea and at level 13... you've still got a LONG way to go.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 20, 2006)

Is it better to get the mark hunts or the espers first?

I'm down to the last two espers and the last four hunts.


----------



## syrup (Nov 20, 2006)

Geg said:


> Umm.. if you're just on the Sandsea and at level 13... you've still got a LONG way to go.



well at some kind of mine thing, know how i beat the lizards? or do i just run away?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 20, 2006)

syrup said:


> well at some kind of mine thing, know how i beat the lizards? or do i just run away?



If you're talking about the Bangaa that chase Baltheir, yes run.


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2006)

syrup said:


> well at some kind of mine thing, know how i beat the lizards? or do i just run away?



Oh wow, that's even earlier than I thought.

Yeah, just run from them. You can't beat them at this point in the game.


----------



## syrup (Nov 20, 2006)

ok, good to know i tried to run so they split up and then attack this one but the others caught up and obliterated me thus making me go back 3 lvls.


----------



## Aecen (Nov 20, 2006)

syrup said:


> Is it just me or is this game rediculously short...i havn't beaten it yet but according to walkthroughs i am almost done and i've barly played... Yet other sites say it is 80+ hours...how?



You have a loooong ways to go.  Later on hunts can take up to 4 hours to complete, and travelling to other cities takes hours.


----------



## syrup (Nov 20, 2006)

is it just me or is the chicken rediculously hard for its availability?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 20, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> Is it better to get the mark hunts or the espers first?
> 
> I'm down to the last two espers and the last four hunts.


Take the Espers first.
The hunts are much harder than most of the Espers.

Which two espers are they?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 20, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Take the Espers first.
> The hunts are much harder than most of the Espers.
> 
> Which two espers are they?



Altima and Zodiac.  I've done a few of the level VII hunts and they were pretty hard.  I still have to do Behemoth King, Ixion, and Yiazmat.  

I just don't want to clear the feywood icefields of enemies only to be KO'd by the behemoth king.



syrup said:


> is it just me or is the chicken rediculously hard for its availability?



Yeah it's hard.  Just do it later when you're stronger.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 20, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:
			
		

> Altima and Zodiac. I've done a few of the level VII hunts and they were pretty hard. I still have to do Behemoth King, Ixion, and Yiazmat.
> 
> I just don't want to clear the feywood icefields of enemies only to be KO'd by the behemoth king.


Ok take Ultima first and warning she's a bitch  She has this special 'thing' for you when you fight her.She will...um wait i will list all the difficulty she has for you:

*Spoiler*: __ 



-A Holy Laser Attack: does a lot of damage
-Holyja: Damages all members and inflicts reverse status
(healing damages and damage heals)
-Field Change: Changes Field Status
(Fight Sealed, Magic Sealed, Slip, MP Slip, Magnetic Field, 
Skills Sealed or Items Sealed)




How to counter all that shit:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-Get Sage Ring from Old Archades shop (the pig merchant) to absorb Holyja
-Dispel her buffs
-If Fight is Sealed, Darkga Time!
-If Items are sealed, Attack and use Magic!
-If Skills Sealed, do whatever you want.

*Reminder*=Don't cast any type of HP healing Magic, same with items 
when you have reverse. Just Let Altima
attack you if you have reverse. Reverse runs out qwickly, 
so you can use Healing Magic and Items after that.




As for Zodiark...well beat Ultima first then you can go for Zodiark ^^

As for the hunts,i haven't done Ixion and Yazmat.So King Behemoth is quite tough though.My advice keep healing coz you needed it...lol ^^


----------



## Kaki (Nov 20, 2006)

wow, I didn't know thats where sage rings were.....


----------



## Mojim (Nov 20, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> wow, I didn't know thats where sage rings were.....


What!! you didn't know that Kaki? -__-
Sage's Ring is awesome


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 20, 2006)

There's an item which reverses the effects of potions.  I wonder if this would help against Ultima?  I think it's called the cursed necklace.  But then I'd have to use holy the absorbing armor instead which is weaker.

btw. thank you azim!


----------



## Cy (Nov 20, 2006)

syrup said:


> is it just me or is the chicken rediculously hard for its availability?



Its hard. I beat it at lvl 10, but I had to use 4 quickening chains to kill it and its chicks.

As for the lisard guys, if you kill Ba'GAmmon, they leave. Just hit him with a decent quickening chain and they won't bother you. But then again, I was also at level 15 at that time with one level 2 and 2 level 1 quickenings against them... plus I leveled up against the skeletons on skeleton bridge (which is an amazing place to get money and exp at this stage of the game, as long as you have good training gambits and are at least lvl 15).


----------



## Mojim (Nov 20, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> There's an item which reverses the effects of potions.  I wonder if this would help against Ultima?  I think it's called the cursed necklace.  But then I'd have to use holy the absorbing armor instead which is weaker.
> 
> btw. thank you azim!


Yes there is and it's called Nihopalaoa,but i would suggest you use the ring because earlier i forgot to tell you that Ultima will cast Holyja after every 12 attacks done to her ^^

But you still can change to it (the neklace) while you battle with her.


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2006)

Aecen said:


> You have a loooong ways to go.  Later on hunts can take up to 4 hours to complete, and travelling to other cities takes hours.



That's what teleport stones are for.


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 21, 2006)

hi, im hunting the Tingling toast, but i cant find it, i know it is in the zeraatin caverns near the westersand but i dont find it, please can u tell me where to find it? thanks,


----------



## Mojim (Nov 21, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> hi, im hunting the Tingling toast, but i cant find it, i know it is in the zeraatin caverns near the westersand but i dont find it, please can u tell me where to find it? thanks,


You have to enter from Dalmasca Westersand, go near where there are "windows" in the wall, hang around the sunlit area for a while and it will appear.

You must not exit the section map.Don't go the other place/section.Just keep walking around that place and wait for it to come out.Could take several minutes though (like 5-10 minutes)


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks man, i did it. I am now hunting a red bat, that is to be found on the barheim passage, but the entrance is blocked. where is the other entrance to this place? i cant find it...thanks


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 21, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> thanks man, i did it. I am now hunting a red bat, that is to be found on the barheim passage, but the entrance is blocked. where is the other entrance to this place? i cant find it...thanks



That involves the Barheim Key sidequest

the instructions are on this page:


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi...i think i sold the Python's Scaled Skin , what can i do now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2006)

You can sell it. I've found out that it will only net you a Golden Amulet. You can just buy those.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 21, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> There's an item which reverses the effects of potions.  I wonder if this would help against Ultima?  I think it's called the cursed necklace.  But then I'd have to use holy the absorbing armor instead which is weaker.
> 
> btw. thank you azim!


It's called a Nihopalaoa. =P I doubt it'd do much, I'd just stick to the traditional hack, slash and magic hehe =P And probably cast Espers to eat the Holyja. =)




Wow, I'm falling behind in this thread. So much to read. XD Anyway, I've accomplished some stuffs today, some intentional, others were not:

1) I went on a killing spree and 500-chain'd monsters on the Henne Mines secret area. XD It was pretty crazy, and fun too. ^__^ I could've carried on chaining to max, but I got bored, so I stopped. =P

2) I now have *2* Brave Suits. =P This may not be much of an accomplishment, but it's one of the higher ranking bodygears in the game because of the Bravery status effect on equip. =)

3) And ohmygod I got a Ribbon! XD Totally by accident, I didn't even want one, but ohwell =P I was planning of getting it when fighting a Lvl. 99 Red Chocobo (a.k.a. the evil, corrupted crazybirdy), but I got it somewhere else where I didn't even mean to get one. XD

4) I got my first taste of a Megalixir. XD I found one for the first time, and I was too curious what it would look like when used, so I used it XD It was just a combi of Esunaga and Renew lolzers. =P

When I found the item, I was in the middle of accomplishment #1, so I couldn't just save the data first since that would've broken the chain. XD So yeah, you could say the accomplishment #4 is finding a Megalixir and using it pointlessly <33333

5) I discovered a crazier/more suicidal/effective(?) combination for a Masamune user. -__- I've been studying the Collector's Edition book regarding the stats given by equipments, and I just had to imagine a battle on my head since I don't have the equipment yet =P

So anyway, the combi is:

Masamune/None/Circlet/*Genji Armor*/*Genji Gloves*. >_>

This is pretty crazy in my opinion. This totally abandons defence, and gives it's all to killing the monster. >__< You probably _will_ die alot with the combi, but I think I found a little something that could save you.

The Genji Armor, gives you a crazy *+56* Evade, plus the Masamune's +5 Evade aswell, which makes +61 Eva. So instead of having a high defence, this actually would just block the monster's attack =o <3 Let's say a monster actually gets to hit you with an attack (I would imagine this possibility is rather low, since a +25 Eva from the Tournesol for me already blocks quite alot of attack from enemies basing on my experience. Ask azim too, he might have something to say about this aswell. So +61 Eva would be really crazy). The monster hits you, taking rather serious damage since you don't have defence, BUT, the Genji Armor also raises chance to counter an enemy's attack =o So, you get hit, you take serious damage, soon as this happens a support character will heal, aswell as you countering the attack, PLUS, since you have Genji Gloves AND a Masamune on, you doing a combo attack on the enemy would be ridiculously high, thus making: monster = dead. XD

I think this is a good find from me, but I would still have to test it since from that combi, the only thing I have is the Circlet. XD



There you go, end of rant. XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 21, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> 1) I went on a killing spree and 500-chain'd monsters on the Henne Mines secret area. XD It was pretty crazy, and fun too. ^__^ I could've carried on chaining to max, but I got bored, so I stopped. =P


Lol...crazy thing you do here Yondi. My highest chain is just 300+.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> 2) I now have 2 Brave Suits. =P This may not be much of an accomplishment, but it's one of the higher ranking bodygears in the game because of the Bravery status effect on equip. =)


Ah this armor looks promising. One can be found in Giruvegan (crystal area) and one in Henne mines,am i correct Yondi?
How bout the stats when you equip this armor?



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> 3) And ohmygod I got a Ribbon! XD Totally by accident, I didn't even want one, but ohwell =P I was planning of getting it when fighting a Lvl. 99 Red Chocobo (a.k.a. the evil, corrupted crazybirdy), but I got it somewhere else where I didn't even mean to get one. XD


I'm jealous...i want Ribbon soo bad!!  Once again Yondi,you definitely have lady luck by your side.
But what is this Red Chocobo,care to explain Yondi?



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> 4) I got my first taste of a Megalixir. XD I found one for the first time, and I was too curious what it would look like when used, so I used it XD It was just a combi of Esunaga and Renew lolzers. =P


Seriously you just got 1 Megalixir after all this time Yondi....i have 15 of those stuff.I just used one only so far.



> Masamune/None/Circlet/Genji Armor/Genji Gloves. >_>


I kinda like this combination,but it's true that your defence is like shit,but Eva is pretty high ^^.I better tried this myself later.

About the Tournesol,yeah i think 25 Eva is pretty high enough.It's a good weapon ^_^

Btw,i haven't played the game for two days now.Way too busy..ahhh bummer!!


----------



## Athrum (Nov 21, 2006)

I did a chain of 1200 lol


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 21, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Lol...crazy thing you do here Yondi. My highest chain is just 300+.


Lol, thanks. =) I'm crazy like that ^^ Damn, the more I think of it the more I think that I should've carried it on to max lol. XD Ohwell, maybe that's an accomplishent for some other time ^^

Btw 300 wow lolzers, where was this? =o



azim86 said:


> Ah this armor looks promising. One can be found in Giruvegan (crystal area) and one in Henne mines,am i correct Yondi?
> How bout the stats when you equip this armor?


Yeah, both correct ^^

But uhm, it's not so good, if you equip a Maximillan first, then try to equip a Brave Suit, there is nothing that increases, infact it decreases some of the stats by quite alot (like -20 Defence o.O) But the Auto-Brave stats is kinda good I guess. =)



azim86 said:


> I'm jealous...i want Ribbon soo bad!!  Once again Yondi,you definitely have lady luck by your side.
> But what is this Red Chocobo,care to explain Yondi?


Lol, I bet you'll find one soon enough ^^ I equip it for Vaan hahaha Vaan wearing a Ribbon lol, what a pansy =P

Lol, is Lady Luck really on my side? XD I've always thought of myself as an unlucky person haha =P

Well, yeah I guess I could tell you about Red Chocs.. Red Chocobos are found in the Ozmone Plain, and that's where it appears. It's totally different from a Red Chocobo, since I think it's name is actually Lvl. 99 Red Chocobo lol =P

You need to do some stuff to make it appear, and when it appears it's pretty hard lol, it's neither a mark or a rare monster, but it has more HP than Zodiark himself, which makes a really tough and exciting battle. ^__^



azim86 said:


> Seriously you just got 1 Megalixir after all this time Yondi....i have 15 of those stuff.I just used one only so far.


Lol yeah, I was laughing so much when I finally found one XD Oooh, 15 <3 And it looks awesome doesn't it ^^

Don't worry too much though, soon enough you'll see me having 99 of those =P



azim86 said:


> I kinda like this combination,but it's true that your defence is like shit,but Eva is pretty high ^^.I better tried this myself later.


Defence is *like* shit? Lol, more like 0 or 1 Defence haha XD Crazy amount of Eva though >__< that's like having a WyrmHero Blade but better >__< And that sword blocks almost all enemy attacks haha



azim86 said:


> About the Tournesol,yeah i think 25 Eva is pretty high enough.It's a good weapon ^_^


^__^ Congratz aswell lol, I think we're the first 2 here with the weapon =) (unless someone else here is hiding it in secrecy XD)



azim86 said:


> Btw,i haven't played the game for two days now.Way too busy..ahhh bummer!!


Hmm, that's as bad as mine I guess. I still play often, but on shorter times now >__< It's because I'm messing up the Bonus Collector's Edition DVD XD I'm trying to edit the contents and stuff, but I'm not so sure what I'm going to do yet =P

I'm gonna have to be extremely careful aswell lol, I have a reputation of wrecking everything I get my hands on, eventhough I never mean to break any of the things I've broken all this time >.> *laughs so hard*




EDIT >__<:


X-T said:


> I did a chain of 1200 lol


What.. the.. hell.. >__> That's impossible, I thought the Max is only 3 digits only, making it 999 >.<

Enlighten me. -__-


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 21, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> It's called a Nihopalaoa. =P I doubt it'd do much, I'd just stick to the traditional hack, slash and magic hehe =P And probably cast Espers to eat the Holyja. =)



I think I will.  Wow you got a lot of good stuff Yondaime.   



Juan Diego said:


> Hi...i think i sold the Python's Scaled Skin , what can i do now?



I don't know why it says you need that.  I sold it too, but the sidequest worked anyway.


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2006)

God, I've never even gotten a chain over 30. What's wrong with you people?


----------



## Cy (Nov 21, 2006)

Whoah. My highest chain is only 109... I thought that was big...


----------



## Mojim (Nov 21, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> I did a chain of 1200 lol


!!!!!!!!!



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Btw 300 wow lolzers, where was this? =o


Location Lhusu Mines in Bujherba. I was bored,so i leveled up and collecting gil at that time.Really good place to gain exp and gils in the earlier game.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> But uhm, it's not so good, if you equip a Maximillan first, then try to equip a Brave Suit, there is nothing that increases, infact it decreases some of the stats by quite alot (like -20 Defence o.O) But the Auto-Brave stats is kinda good I guess. =)


Lol -20 Def....i reject this thing  Not interested..meh.
Thanks for the info Yondi ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol, is Lady Luck really on my side? XD I've always thought of myself as an unlucky person haha =P


When you're playing this game..your luck changed rapidly 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> You need to do some stuff to make it appear, and when it appears it's pretty hard lol, it's neither a mark or a rare monster, but it has more HP than Zodiark himself, which makes a really tough and exciting battle. ^__^


Please do tell me...i want to see this birdy 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol yeah, I was laughing so much when I finally found one XD Oooh, 15 <3 And it looks awesome doesn't it ^^
> 
> Don't worry too much though, soon enough you'll see me having 99 of those =P


Lol...XD

Yeah,i know that.You like number 99 that much,i have faith in you to achieve that many Megalixir's 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Defence is like shit? Lol, more like 0 or 1 Defence haha XD Crazy amount of Eva though >__< that's like having a WyrmHero Blade but better >__< And that sword blocks almost all enemy attacks haha


Wow that some shit Def stats..
Meh...WyrmHero Blade,that weapon is useless,coz we will get it after every tough boss/enemy is exterminated 



			
				Geg said:
			
		

> God, I've never even gotten a chain over 30. What's wrong with you people?


Crazy people O_o


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 21, 2006)

So what's the trick to getting all these high chains?

Just push the buttons really fast?  

Sometimes no new buttons come up and it's just over, what's that all about?


----------



## syrup (Nov 21, 2006)

I need help with 2 questions

1. How do i use quickenings properly I mean do you just click it because after that it says time up but if i'm not suppose to do anythign why does it matter that time is up...?
2. How do i get the 1000 needles tech?
TY


----------



## Mojim (Nov 21, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:
			
		

> So what's the trick to getting all these high chains?
> 
> Just push the buttons really fast?
> 
> Sometimes no new buttons come up and it's just over, what's that all about?


Lol...Kitsune,you got it all wrong.This is not the chains in Quickenings...but this is the chains combo from beating the enemies from the same species  

About the 'button not appear',that's when you must press the L2 button to make the other buttons appear on the screen (square,triangle,x).

@Syrup: Look above ^^

About 1000 needle,you can get it at Mosphoron Highwaste shop (a merchant)


----------



## syrup (Nov 22, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Lol...Kitsune,you got it all wrong.This is not the chains in Quickenings...but this is the chains combo from beating the enemies from the same species
> 
> About the 'button not appear',that's when you must press the L2 button to make the other buttons appear on the screen (square,triangle,x).
> 
> ...



how do i get to the mosphoron...


----------



## Mojim (Nov 22, 2006)

syrup said:


> how do i get to the mosphoron...


Where are you in the game right now?

If you want to go to Mosphoron,you can get there through Nalbina Fortress.Just take the north road ^^


----------



## skmt999 (Nov 22, 2006)

So, as I'm too lazy to read 60+ pages for a few specific comments....

For those of you who have and are playing this game, how does it measure up?
Is it worth the money? I fear it seems too complicated, even for a FF... I'm holding back until my arm is twisted into getting it.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 22, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Lol...Kitsune,you got it all wrong.This is not the chains in Quickenings...but this is the chains combo from beating the enemies from the same species
> 
> About the 'button not appear',that's when you must press the L2 button to make the other buttons appear on the screen (square,triangle,x).



Oh I see.  In that case I've killed only 150 skeletons in a row.  Anyway, thanx




skmt999:  It's a good game, and not complicated if you just follow the main story-line.  It's the sidequests that are sometimes complicated.  You should get it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 22, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> I think I will.  Wow you got a lot of good stuff Yondaime.


Thanks.



Geg said:


> God, I've never even gotten a chain over 30. What's wrong with you people?


We're crazy, and we love it. ^__^



Phalanx Lord said:


> Whoah. My highest chain is only 109... I thought that was big...


109, impressive =) Where did this happen and how hard were the monsters? =P



azim86 said:


> Location Lhusu Mines in Bujherba. I was bored,so i leveled up and collecting gil at that time.Really good place to gain exp and gils in the earlier game.


Nice.. <3 Maybe I'll do a 700+ in the Lhusu Mines secret areas ^^



azim86 said:


> Lol -20 Def....i reject this thing  Not interested..meh.
> Thanks for the info Yondi ^^


Haha XD I knew you would =P



azim86 said:


> When you're playing this game..your luck changed rapidly


Meh.. not really ^^



azim86 said:


> Please do tell me...i want to see this birdy


Okay, I'll tell ya ^^

First of all, go to the Ozmone Plains. In there, there should be Black Chocobos and Red Chocobos. They're easy to spot, they always travel in groups lol. =P

Anyway, once you've found some, kill atleast 6 of them. =) And uhh, once you've done that, go to the Haulo Green area of the Plains, it's the map just before Jahara, Land of the Garif. When you get there, a gigantic, angry, evil Chocobo should be greeting you. And there you go. XD

Keep in mind though, if it doesn't appear, go away 2 maps and come back. =)

The funny thing is, you can get crazy stuff from it. =P Like Empyreal Soul, Ribbon, Megalixir XD I think you can get it to drop a Gemsteel too! XD Lmao, all rare, ubersome items haha XD I wish I could've hunted one of them when I was farming loot for the Tournesol. =P



azim86 said:


> Lol...XD
> 
> Yeah,i know that.You like number 99 that much,i have faith in you to achieve that many Megalixir's


Hehe ^__^

Lol, I just like having max items, and I'm gonna 99 the Megalixirs just for the sake of it XD I probably won't even use them, at all. XD



azim86 said:


> Wow that some shit Def stats..
> Meh...WyrmHero Blade,that weapon is useless,coz we will get it after every tough boss/enemy is exterminated


I told y00 so =P It'd give you a chance to block, counter and chain at an alarming rate though o.O

WyrmHero Blade _is_ useless. =P It's really pretty though ^^ You would know, you've seen it, ne? =) But yeah, even that sword blocks most attacks already anyway, it has +50 Eva =O



azim86 said:


> Crazy people O_o


Hell yeah! <3



Kitsune26 said:


> So what's the trick to getting all these high chains?
> 
> Just push the buttons really fast?
> 
> Sometimes no new buttons come up and it's just over, what's that all about?


Err.. the _other_ kind of chain, Kitsune26. >__< The battle chain? =P


----------



## Mojim (Nov 22, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Nice.. <3 Maybe I'll do a 700+ in the Lhusu Mines secret areas ^^


Let me guess,this is the Abysteel bats right.I might do it if i have the mood ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Woah thanks for this Yondi.Actually i didn't know about this,until you mentioned it.
So,it's not a rare monster,is it?

OMG!! This Choco have that many rarest items  It's a very useful bird to kill .
And yeah, you're right about the missing to hunted it down to get Tournesol stuff 






			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol, I just like having max items, and I'm gonna 99 the Megalixirs just for the sake of it XD I probably won't even use them, at all. XD


Lol..XD You like to do crazy stuff 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> WyrmHero Blade is useless. =P It's really pretty though ^^ You would know, you've seen it, ne? =) But yeah, even that sword blocks most attacks already anyway, it has +50 Eva =O


Hehe..i still haven't got it :sweat


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 22, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Let me guess,this is the Abysteel bats right.I might do it if i have the mood ^^


Err, I dunno yet =P I haven't even unlocked the Sites in the Lhusu Mines XD And I don't wanna XD Gilgamesh hides there =P I'm scared 



azim86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcomed ^^ As always =) Nope, not a rare monster, not a mark, no anything ^^ Which means you can keep killing one as much as you want =)

And yeah, it's one crazy Choco indeed <3 So many awesome items XD

Yeah it was too late when I remembered where to get the Ribbon and other good items when I was farming for Tournesol, by the time I remembered, I had already gotten the weapon. XD



azim86 said:


> Lol..XD You like to do crazy stuff


Lol yeah, daredevils FTW! <3 Even on NH3 haha, when I play with a friend (he's awesome in the game =o), I'd be Sakura or Konohamaru or something, and he'd be Itachi, I'd take the mickey by actually beating him XD Then when I play as Yondaime (omg, fav XD ), I was only beaten once =P And we played it for 4 days XD o.O



azim86 said:


> Hehe..i still haven't got it :sweat


I wouldn't want it =P I'd rather just repeat beating Hell Wyrm, Yiazmat and Omega lol XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 22, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Err, I dunno yet =P I haven't even unlocked the Sites in the Lhusu Mines XD And I don't wanna XD Gilgamesh hides there =P I'm scared


Huh!!? You still haven't go to that mines..
Lol....you liar!!  Why should you be afraid of that guy.I mean you're right now lvl 99 (some of your character i think) and you have most of the strongest weapons/armors in your hands.There's no reason for you to be afraid...meh 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Which means you can keep killing one as much as you want =)


Hehe..i like this! 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol yeah, daredevils FTW! <3 Even on NH3 haha, when I play with a friend (he's awesome in the game =o), I'd be Sakura or Konohamaru or something, and he'd be Itachi, I'd take the mickey by actually beating him XD Then when I play as Yondaime (omg, fav XD ), I was only beaten once =P And we played it for 4 days XD o.O


Lol...it's confirmed,that you like to do crazy stuff 
But man,4 days for a fighting game! O_o..heh .I would be bored by that time already XD



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want it =P I'd rather just repeat beating Hell Wyrm, Yiazmat and Omega lol XD


Lol...thought so ^^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 22, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Huh!!? You still haven't go to that mines..
> Lol....you liar!!  Why should you be afraid of that guy.I mean you're right now lvl 99 (some of your character i think) and you have most of the strongest weapons/armors in your hands.There's no reason for you to be afraid...meh


I was kidding. =P I haven't unlocked the Sites for real though XD

And yeah, Vaan Ashe Penelope Lvl 99 XD I got this just after I broke 100 gameplay hours <3



azim86 said:


> Hehe..i like this!


Lol, I bet you wanna get 6 Ribbons or something =D (Or maybe 99 o.O)



azim86 said:


> Lol...it's confirmed,that you like to do crazy stuff
> But man,4 days for a fighting game! O_o..heh .I would be bored by that time already XD


Haha, confirmed it is XD

Yeah 4 days lol, hardcore gaming XD After that I couldn't play for a week though, my right thumb got shattered from pressing O too much =3 After a week I was back though ^^



azim86 said:


> Lol...thought so ^^


^__^


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 22, 2006)

skmt999 said:


> So, as I'm too lazy to read 60+ pages for a few specific comments....
> 
> For those of you who have and are playing this game, how does it measure up?
> Is it worth the money? I fear it seems too complicated, even for a FF... I'm holding back until my arm is twisted into getting it.



i'll answer you DS.  To be honest with you, i love this game, it's very very addicting.  It's not very complicated (i'd recommend a strategy guide, for all FF games though, they help a lot) and everything is pretty easy to learn after a little while.

I've a question for all you FF12 players though, now as i said up above, this game is extremely addicting, but is anyone else having a hard time understanding the whole story?  It just seems like i'm going to random places for no reason and then something will happen.  I started Sunday and have clocked in a little over 30 hours, so i'm a good ways into the main story.  Anyone wanna help me understand it?  It'd make my experience even that much greater


----------



## Athrum (Nov 22, 2006)

Actually it is the max but i continued to do it, i think i got around 1200, there is a rare monster in the StillShrine called Nagalmur, he spawns zombies like ....forever lol, so you just need to put the gambits to kill enemies with hp less than 3000 and some support magics and voila, instant leveling


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 22, 2006)

X-T said:


> Actually it is the max but i continued to do it, i think i got around 1200, there is a rare monster in the StillShrine called Nagalmur, he spawns zombies like ....forever lol, so you just need to put the gambits to kill enemies with hp less than 3000 and some support magics and voila, instant leveling


Oh, lol =P I thought something was weird with what you said XD

And I know XD I know other monsters that are good for auto-leveling too <3 You could just leave the ps2 on and sleep or something, and by the time you wake up it's max loot and ALOT of exp gained XD I don't need to do it though, my main party is Lvl 99 already XD


----------



## Kaki (Nov 22, 2006)

Its a rather stupid idea.......


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2006)

How do I get to the Henne Mines from the Ozmone Plains? I've been running around with this chocobo and it is giving me nothing, and I've tried all the other exits.

Edit: OMFG...nvm...I can't believe it was right there, I've been running up and down these fucking plains.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 22, 2006)

ok, since no one answered my question before, I'm going to ask again and hope someone does.

"WHAT ARE CONCURRENCES, and how do you do them?"  cause the book says what it is, but I get confused everytime I read it, so hopefully one of you can shed light on the question.  It says if you do this at the most or something you can deal 60,000 Hit points.  that's awesome.

I know it has something to do with the quickenings that's all I know.


----------



## Hana (Nov 22, 2006)

X-T said:


> Actually it is the max but i continued to do it, i think i got around 1200, there is a rare monster in the StillShrine called Nagalmur, he spawns zombies like ....forever lol, so you just need to put the gambits to kill enemies with hp less than 3000 and some support magics and voila, instant leveling



I can't get that damn thing to come out. The only time it ever showed up was when I first got there during the storyline. Now that I'm a high enough level to actually do auto-leveling I can't cause it won't come out!!!!! Why?!?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2006)

Can someone tell me how Knack Combo's work? I got a really long one, but I have no idea how the hell I did it. What makes the Mist Charge button appear sometimes and not others?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 22, 2006)

LostShinobi said:


> I can't get that damn thing to come out. The only time it ever showed up was when I first got there during the storyline. Now that I'm a high enough level to actually do auto-leveling I can't cause it won't come out!!!!! Why?!?




Yeah its a little bit tricky actually, for me he gets out when i kill everything on the Shrine starting from the dragons above the save crystal, then the zone with the gigas and then everything else, the trick is to have killed everything and the enter the T shaped zone via the teleport stone.





Yondaime said:


> Oh, lol =P I thought something was weird with what you said XD
> 
> And I know XD I know other monsters that are good for auto-leveling too <3 You could just leave the ps2 on and sleep or something, and by the time you wake up it's max loot and ALOT of exp gained XD I don't need to do it though, my main party is Lvl 99 already XD



Mmm...really? wich ones? maybe they give more exp than the ghouls


----------



## Cy (Nov 22, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> 109, impressive =) Where did this happen and how hard were the monsters? =P



I did my 109 chain in Lhusu Mines, normal area against the skeletons and skeleton defenders, who were around level 10-12 or something (800HP). I was level 15 or 16 (just before rescueing Penelo and Ashe). I discovered that if you go to the area where Ba'Gammon and his men attacked you, all the monsters in the dungeon regenerate as if you had gone entered a city, but your chain level stays. Its a great way to get money and exp(just make hp > 70% cure, attack nearest enemy, attack leader's foe gambits and run around, maybe regenerate MP every so often). Its really useful since I like to buy all the gambits, magiks, and techniks as soon as they become available, wiether or not I can use them yet. I was considering getting a larger chain, but it was getting late at that time.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 22, 2006)

X-T said:


> Mmm...really? wich ones? maybe they give more exp than the ghouls


Well, there's one in the Barheim Passage for a start ^^ Unlimited respawn lolzers, just like the one you stated before.




Anyway, bitches.. I bring you.. goodies! XD Yeah, I was playing around with my Bonus DVD the other day, and I couldn't think of anything to do with it, so I extracted some of the files and messed around XD I still couldn't think of anything, so I just made gifs with it lol =P Anyway, here they are, in order of favorites =) Oh yeah, warning, 56k-users beware XD:







They suck, I know, but I was bored and I wanted a break from the game a little XD




Phalanx, awesome ^^ And yeah, your Chain pretty much stays as long as you don't touch a Save/Gate Crystal, and/or you don't kill a different species of monster from the one you're already started chaining. =)


----------



## syrup (Nov 22, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Where are you in the game right now?
> 
> If you want to go to Mosphoron,you can get there through Nalbina Fortress.Just take the north road ^^



um just rescued ashe or w.e from an airship...Is there enough quickening spots for everyone to get lvl 3 quickening? also is it just me or does it take forever to lvl up? i just fought for 40 mins and didn't even lvl yet i am only lvl 13 Also which chars does everyone use/ are the best?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 22, 2006)

Syrup said:
			
		

> Is there enough quickening spots for everyone to get lvl 3 quickening?


Yes.There are 18 Quickening spots in the license board.Each character will get 3 Quickenings.



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> also is it just me or does it take forever to lvl up? i just fought for 40 mins and didn't even lvl yet i am only lvl 13


To me it's not ^^.You need to be patience and just kill the enemies alot.

@Yondi: Yondi u bastid!!  I love the Fran one  I'm going to steal it


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 22, 2006)

azim86 said:


> @Yondi: Yondi u bastid!!  I love the Fran one  I'm going to steal it


Lawlz, I'm a bastid thankyou XD

Glad ya like the Fran one, and I don't mind if you take it <3 I should really wear the Penelope one too lol ^__^


----------



## Mojim (Nov 22, 2006)

Syrup said:
			
		

> Also which chars does everyone use/ are the best?


Maybe Fran...but i used all six of them though :sweat..heh


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 22, 2006)

I beat the behemoth king mob hunt...it took me an hour (not counting the time I spent clearing the enemies out of the snow fields).   



Yondaime said:


> Anyway, bitches.. I bring you.. goodies!



Those are great!    I especially like the Baltier and Basch ones.  The Penelo one is very nice as well (a little favoritism perhaps  ).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 22, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> I beat the behemoth king mob hunt...it took me an hour (not counting the time I spent clearing the enemies out of the snow fields).
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great!    I especially like the Baltier and Basch ones.  The Penelo one is very nice as well (a little favoritism perhaps  ).


Oh crap. >__> I totally forgot there was a girl in here >___< Sorry for the use of the word "b****". -__- I thought we were all guys here, so it was okay to call 'em that =/ Really sorry =X


Anyway.. congrats on the Mob <3 I don't want to do that one yet, it sounds too hard haha >__> Clearing out the enemies in BOTH areas first before appearing =/ Got any tips for me in the future? =) And btw, how many more marks (excluding HellWyrm) till Yiazmat? =o


And thanks, glad you like ^^ Things happen when I get bored haha =P I thought the Balthier one is the best XD And yesh, Penelo indeed *shrugs* <3


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 22, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Oh crap. >__> I totally forgot there was a girl in here >___< Sorry for the use of the word "b****". -__- I thought we were all guys here, so it was okay to call 'em that =/ Really sorry =X



Don't be!  I thought it was hilarious, especially coming from someone as laid-back as you.   

edit:  I still have to do Ixion.  That's it for right now.  The only trick to the Behemoth King is patience.  He casts stop a lot, which is a pain so go with plenty of chronos tears.  

There are other girls here right?  <.<  >.>  <.<


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 22, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> Don't be!  I thought it was hilarious, especially coming from someone as laid-back as you.
> 
> edit:  I still have to do Ixion.  That's it for right now.  The only trick to the Behemoth King is patience.  He casts stop a lot, which is a pain so go with plenty of chronos tears.
> 
> There are other girls here right?  <.<  >.>  <.<


Whew, thanks.. ^^ You sound really cool =P And wha-- I'm laid-back? =P I always thought I was hyper. XD Anyway, I didn't mean to seriously call someone that. -__- 

Ouchie, Ixion. Now that's a pain. =/ Being able to spawn the mark is totally random, and once it appears it takes you by surprise even if you were expecting it -__- It's a very troublesome battle aswell, specially when he gets HP Critical =/ He starts combo'ing you if you don't kill it quick enough 

But maybe that was just me, since I did the mark when I was on my early Lvl 60's =P I hope you beat it quickly, since y00 get a pwetty-nwice weapon as a reward for the hunting ^__^ <3 GoodLuck! =3

And no, I don't think so. It looks like you're just surrounded by weird.. dudes. XD (it sounds dodgy, but I never meant it that way )


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 22, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Maybe Fran...but i used all six of them though :sweat..heh


I haven't used Fran in a long while myself :S.  She's the lowest of my non used characters being at level 10.  I only use 3 people for now, but I guess I'll eventually build the other three up to speed so that It'll be easier to face the harder mob hunts, since if one of the first three drop, then I'm basically doomed without other decent leveled characters.


Kitsune26 said:


> I beat the behemoth king mob hunt...it took me an hour (not counting the time I spent clearing the enemies out of the snow fields).


An hour?  Damn I thought only one or two fights would take that long :s.  This is gonna be hell for me.


----------



## Cy (Nov 22, 2006)

I try to use all the characters and level up everyone, because thats the kind of person I am. In the old pokemon games (RBY) I tried to level up all my pokemon (and I had all 151) to level 50+ to make as many elite 4 beating teams as possible. In Digimon World 3 I took the time to level up every digimon in the game to level 40 (which is a really high level and is hard to do). I like to have all my characters strong, though in this game I think my main team will be Penelo, Ashe, Vaan, with Fran being next highest, and Balthier and Basch hopefully within 5 levels of the other four. Even if my way of playing seems a bit over the top, its not like I'm in a hurry to beat the game- I did play 6 hours and nearly solo'd the Cactuar hunt (it killed me with 1000 needles when I had only one hit left...)before even getting Penelo, and I spend time just going back and trying to see how high of a chain I can get (I think this weekend I'll try to get a 999 chain on those skeletons in the Lhusu Mine) or just randomly doing whatever hunts I can (Completed Cluckatrice, Basilisk, giant wolf d00d, Cactuar, and Rogue Tomato hunts so far, and wanting to do the Rocktoise one before talking to Ondore). I like this game a lot. Its fun to just take your time. The battle system is awesome if not just because I don't have to deal with random encounters unless I want to and they don't appear every five steps. The areas are huge and the graphics are awesome. I love this game.

.... Can anyone tell me how I got from what characters I use to why I love FF12?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 22, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> An hour?  Damn I thought only one or two fights would take that long :s.  This is gonna be hell for me.



It probably won't take you that long.  The only good weapon I have right now is the Masamune.  Well, I have the Formalhaut too but that's better for regular baddies.  


I forgot to mention that the Behemoth King alternates blocking your magic and physical attacks.  





Yondaime said:


> And no, I don't think so. It looks like you're just surrounded by weird.. dudes. XD (it sounds dodgy, but I never meant it that way )



I get you all to myself.  Mwhahahahaha!!!! 




Phalanx Lord said:


> I try to use all the characters and level up everyone, because thats the kind of person I am.



That's smart.  It will definately come in handy later.



> The battle system is awesome if not just because I don't have to deal with random encounters unless I want to and they don't appear every five steps.



It's great isn't it?  The battle system is probably my favorite thing about this game.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 22, 2006)

Phalanx, I like your primary team. =P Very much XD It's the same as mine ^^ But, I have Penelo Ashe and Vaan Lvl 99 <3 My other characters are major suckage, lvl 13, 08, 11 XD Oh wait, who's your party leader? XD

Don't worry too much about the upcoming stuff though, as you said, it's good to take your time, so just try to deal with what's on your plate at the moment. =)

Just play the game normally, think about getting stronger and stuff just before you finish the game =) Plus, considering where you are now, I don't think you have much to worry about yet <3 So yeah, enjoy the game now, and do the asskickin' later. XD



Kitsune26 said:


> I get you all to myself.  Mwhahahahaha!!!!


I lol'd. XD I nearly fell off my chair aswell ^__^


----------



## syrup (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow how frightening I just crossed the desert so went an hour without a save point and 45 mins into that hour I ran into some random glowing orb thing that was lvl like 42 in a lvl 11 zone so it one hitted 3 of my chars but luckly i switched the other 3 in before he had a chance to one hit my guest and ran away in time...almost lost 45 mins...Anyways now that i have bored you all with a pointless story i was wondering how do i find this tutle that a moglin told me to find in the desert and what lvl is it? Note not the turtle i need to kill in the mine though it would be nice to know what lvl it and the chicken are as well as the snake thing "n" something that was in the mine...i killed the snake but something to base the others off of. ty


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 22, 2006)

syrup said:


> Wow how frightening I just crossed the desert so went an hour without a save point and 45 mins into that hour I ran into some random glowing orb thing that was lvl like 42 in a lvl 11 zone so it one hitted 3 of my chars but luckly i switched the other 3 in before he had a chance to one hit my guest and ran away in time...almost lost 45 mins...Anyways now that i have bored you all with a pointless story i was wondering how do i find this tutle that a moglin told me to find in the desert and what lvl is it? Note not the turtle i need to kill in the mine though it would be nice to know what lvl it and the chicken are as well as the snake thing "n" something that was in the mine...i killed the snake but something to base the others off of. ty


Hey, that story wasn't pointless, infact, it could be very informative. You said you were in the desert, and there was a "glowing orb" at Lvl 42. Actually for a second there I was lost, but suddenly I remember.

This is one of the Entites, there's many of them that appear in different places at different weathers all around Ivalice and well, you should stay away from them, because they will hand your ass back to you. XD You could probably beat one of these as soon as your Lvl 25-30, depending of your Gambits and Magick.


The turtle you speak of is just in the west part of the map. Not sure what Lvl it is, it's too long ago for me to remember it. And about the marks, I don't think you can find out what Lvl they are(?) since even if you cast Libra on yourself to be able to scan on monsters, it seems that on marks or high level monsters they don't work. =)


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 23, 2006)

I stayed away from the elementals or whatever they are until level 45.  Those things were so freakin annoying, but if you don't want to be attacked by them you can always refrain from using magic when fighting other enemies around them, and they'll leave you alone.


----------



## syrup (Nov 23, 2006)

ok, i defeated the tortoise but does anyone know what to do with the berries? am i suppose to use them on this garuda whatever it is?


----------



## Xell (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey, do you guys have any tips to get past the mimic bit where they're sucking out the electricity? A bomb exploded last time and I ended up dieing ;_;

Anyways.. I'm quite dissapinted with this FF.. It's too different from the previous ones, maybe I need to get abit further.


----------



## syrup (Nov 23, 2006)

Xell said:


> Hey, do you guys have any tips to get past the mimic bit where they're sucking out the electricity? A bomb exploded last time and I ended up dieing ;_;
> 
> Anyways.. I'm quite dissapinted with this FF.. It's too different from the previous ones, maybe I need to get abit further.



WHAT THIS ONE IS AWSOME...okay enough caps. What do you mean by a bomb? do you mean an explosion trap? if so cast libra then you can see where they are and thus avoid them (or try to sometimes the other chars hit them anyways). If you mean to kill them just give someone (or all of your chars cure) and cast away or preferably if you have gambits set them to cast cure when an ally is below 30-50%.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm stuck in this underground prison with no save points.


----------



## syrup (Nov 23, 2006)

the one near the start?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 23, 2006)

syrup said:


> ok, i defeated the tortoise but does anyone know what to do with the berries? am i suppose to use them on this garuda whatever it is?


Congrats on the tortoise. =)

And you'll see soon enough ^^ You're supposed to go the Tomb, right? If so, you see it as soon as you get to the Valley of the Dead.



Xell said:


> Hey, do you guys have any tips to get past the mimic bit where they're sucking out the electricity? A bomb exploded last time and I ended up dieing ;_;
> 
> Anyways.. I'm quite dissapinted with this FF.. It's too different from the previous ones, maybe I need to get abit further.


Well, not really a tactic, but take care of the things sucking out the power first, then deal with the rest after. =)

And uhm, it's too early for you to decide how this FF is, IMO. =) Wait till you get the rest of the main storyline done first, and up to the sidequests. Decide how FFXII is then, because the true experience of FFXII lies in it's sidequests. ^__^


----------



## syrup (Nov 23, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Congrats on the tortoise. =)
> 
> And you'll see soon enough ^^ You're supposed to go the Tomb, right? If so, you see it as soon as you get to the Valley of the Dead.
> 
> ...




TY, If something auto happens when i go there does that mean i had to get the berries?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 23, 2006)

Something "auto" happens as soon as you set foot in the Valley of the Dead. =P And you'll know when to use the berries, it'll just come to you ^^


----------



## Cy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Phalanx, I like your primary team. =P Very much XD It's the same as mine ^^ But, I have Penelo Ashe and Vaan Lvl 99 <3 My other characters are major suckage, lvl 13, 08, 11 XD Oh wait, who's your party leader? XD
> 
> Don't worry too much about the upcoming stuff though, as you said, it's good to take your time, so just try to deal with what's on your plate at the moment. =)
> 
> ...



My current leader is a lvl 17 Vaan (I suffer from "Must keep main character leader and in party at all times whether I like him/her or not" syndrome. Lol), with lvl 16 Fran, Ashe, Penelo, and lvl 15 Balthier and Basch. So far Fran, Penelo, and Vaan each have 2 quickenings, with the others having 1. 

I beat the Rocktoise today. Very annoying with all the skeletons walking around. I ended up having to spam quickenings again (I used ethers instead of just running around since running around just allowed more skeletons to spawn). It was quite annoying when the game wouldn't let me take out my old leader so I could switch teams, so I ended up having Balthier and Basch both die on me, though Fran, Penelo, and Vaan won the fight. I really like the way quickenings were done. Even though sometimes they're cheap (like how you can spam them to kill nearly anything), I never really feel sad when I use them. I also discouvered that if I hit a bunch of shoulder buttons the attacks re-randomise. Though I rarely ever get a mist charge like that, its still nice for the rare time when it works.

Next on the agenda: get a large (at least fifty) chain of skeletons to get money, by all the remaining techs and magiks I don't have, then talk to Ondore so we can kidnap Ashe. I hope to have time for this on Friday night.


----------



## syrup (Nov 23, 2006)

I used the berries on the Garuda outside the temple and nothing happened other then blue symbols spinning around it


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 23, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> My current leader is a lvl 17 Vaan (I suffer from "Must keep main character leader and in party at all times whether I like him/her or not" syndrome. Lol), with lvl 16 Fran, Ashe, Penelo, and lvl 15 Balthier and Basch. So far Fran, Penelo, and Vaan each have 2 quickenings, with the others having 1.
> 
> I beat the Rocktoise today. Very annoying with all the skeletons walking around. I ended up having to spam quickenings again (I used ethers instead of just running around since running around just allowed more skeletons to spawn). It was quite annoying when the game wouldn't let me take out my old leader so I could switch teams, so I ended up having Balthier and Basch both die on me, though Fran, Penelo, and Vaan won the fight. I really like the way quickenings were done. Even though sometimes they're cheap (like how you can spam them to kill nearly anything), I never really feel sad when I use them. I also discouvered that if I hit a bunch of shoulder buttons the attacks re-randomise. Though I rarely ever get a mist charge like that, its still nice for the rare time when it works.
> 
> Next on the agenda: get a large (at least fifty) chain of skeletons to get money, by all the remaining techs and magiks I don't have, then talk to Ondore so we can kidnap Ashe. I hope to have time for this on Friday night.


Noo waii. >__< You shouldn't suffer from that syndrome lol. =P And anyway, I don't even think Vaan is the main character of the story, ya know ^^ If I think about it deeply, I would have to say Ashe is the main character of the story.

But then again if I think again, I sometimes think there is no "main" story. I sometimes think that every one of them has their own little sidestories. Vaan wanting to be a Skypirate and logs of his adventures. Ashe wanting peace. Balthier looking for the best treasure of all. Fran realizing how good it was that she left the wood. o.O So come to think of it, this game lets YOU decide who you want to be a leader. <3 That's a good thing I say.

Penelo is the leader of mine (personal favoritism ^^) But sadly, I don't think she has a story. The best I can think of is her watching Vaan achieve his dream while giving her best to help him get there. =P And correcting all his dumbass mistakes too. XD




Nice on Rocktoise though. I remember when I did that, I spent hours getting proper weapons and equipment, then hacked and slashed my way through his shell. XD


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 23, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> And anyway, I don't even think Vaan is the main character of the story, ya know ^^ If I think about it deeply, I would have to say Ashe is the main character of the story.



I have to agree on that.  Although it's funny how Baltheir thinks he's the main character.  

I notice that this game is missing something that the other ones had: Romance.  

FFVII: Cloud + Tifa/Aries 
FFVIII: Squall + Girl in the Blue Outfit
FFIX: Monkey tail boy + Princess (I sort of forget)
FFX: Tidus and Yuna (their kiss under water was the best part of the game)

edit: Penelo and Vaan seem more like brother and sister


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 23, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> I have to agree on that.  Although it's funny how Baltheir thinks he's the main character.


Lol yeah, if you think about it, he's more suited to be a main character than Vaan, really. =P



Kitsune26 said:


> I notice that this game is missing something that the other ones had: Romance.


Yeah, it was said before the game was released that this game takes a step back in the Romance area compared to the other FF games. =) It was also said the reason for this was so there could be more attention put towards the battle area, which made the game more exciting that it already was. <3[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 23, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Lol yeah, if you think about it, he's more suited to be a main character than Vaan, really. =P
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was said before the game was released that this game takes a step back in the Romance area compared to the other FF games. =) It was also said the reason for this was so there could be more attention put towards the battle area, which made the game more exciting that it already was. <3



Well, the battle area is certainly improved so it was worth it.  But sometimes a little romance makes the story more interesting.  I guess they didn't want to do the same thing over and over again.  

Oh I wanted to ask, is there anything in the scary basement area of the Pharos at Ridorana?  The place that is dark with no map?  I fought a phoenix and then got cornered by a magik pot that almost killed me so I ran away.  Is there anything else down there?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 23, 2006)

There is no romance, they had said it before the game was released. Although i do love to see some romance on the RPG's with the intricate political story this one has im glad there is no romance.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 23, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> Well, the battle area is certainly improved so it was worth it.  But sometimes a little romance makes the story more interesting.  I guess they didn't want to do the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Oh I wanted to ask, is there anything in the scary basement area of the Pharos at Ridorana?  The place that is dark with no map?  I fought a phoenix and then got corned by a magik pot that almost killed me so I ran away.  Is there anything else down there?


They did really well in the battle area. <3 I love how it was changed, except for the Espers. >__< They did a terrible job at it IMO.


And uhm, I wouldn't say "scary". =) I'd say it's a mix of cool, exciting, funny and challenging. XD

The phoenix has something to do with a mark all the way to the bottom. o__O

The "cool" bit would be the awesome equipments you can get while down there.
The "exciting" would be.. well, you have to fight a mark given to you by Montblanc at the very bottom of the place. But uhm.. it's not exactly "mark", it's "marks" lolzers. You have to fight 5 of them at the same time! ^__^ XD Exciting, right? =P
The "funny" would be the Magick Pots. They're friendly, and give you AWESOME stuffs if you're nice to them. ^__^
The "challenging" would be.. the whole place I guess. =) Tough monsters, crazy pots, and 5 marks =P Now that's really something lol XD I can't wait till I do that place XD


----------



## Cy (Nov 23, 2006)

Vaan just has that "I'm the main character, you bastard" type feel, mostly because you get him first. 

And Penelo is awesome. She uses a Rod.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 23, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> They did really well in the battle area. <3 I love how it was changed, except for the Espers. >__< They did a terrible job at it IMO.



Yeah.  The espers are not all that useful I find.  For the same amount of MP you can just do physical attacks, and heal, and do FAR more damage.  But I don't have the last two (don't tell me if they suck once you get them, I don't want to know)  



> The phoenix has something to do with a mark all the way to the bottom. o__O  The "cool" bit would be the awesome equipments you can get while down there.  The "exciting" would be.. well, you have to fight a mark given to you by Montblanc at the very bottom of the place. But uhm.. it's not exactly "mark", it's "marks" lolzers. You have to fight 5 of them at the same time! ^__^ XD Exciting, right? =P



Ohhh.  Ok, I forgot that I still have to get the mob hunt, the "Seer."  I was confused because in my beastiary, the Phoenix comes up as an elite mark, but it wasn't on the list.  :S



> The "funny" would be the Magick Pots. They're friendly, and give you AWESOME stuffs if you're nice to them. ^__^



Now I remember.  They had those in the other FF games.  How do you be nice to them?  I don't remember that.  Do you heal them? or give them X-potions?



> The "challenging" would be.. the whole place I guess. =) Tough monsters, crazy pots, and 5 marks =P Now that's really something lol XD I can't wait till I do that place XD



The monsters aren't that hard individually, but they swarm you.  So once you get off the elevator you have like five frogs and two mistmares attacking you at once.  The magiks are the only way to get them all.  I've been using the bubble belt down there.  You haven't done it yet, and you are stll helping me?  You are so nice.  *reps*



Phalanx Lord said:


> Vaan just has that "I'm the main character, you bastard" type feel, mostly because you get him first.



lol ^.^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 23, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> And Penelo is awesome.


Dude, I love you. XD 



Kitsune26 said:


> Yeah.  The espers are not all that useful I find.  For the same amount of MP you can just do physical attacks, and heal, and do FAR more damage.  But I don't have the last two (don't tell me if they suck once you get them, I don't want to know)


It depends which Espers you mean =P I think all of them suck, except Zodiark. His special move when he's about to leave is actually awesome. <3 You don't understand the whole scene though XD



Kitsune26 said:


> Ohhh.  Ok, I forgot that I still have to get the mob hunt, the "Seer."  I was confused because in my beastiary, the Phoenix comes up as an elite mark, but it wasn't on the list.  :S


Yupyup. <3 The hunt is already available for me, and I haven't even done alot of MobHunts yet. XD Montblanc must love me =P




Kitsune26 said:


> Now I remember.  They had those in the other FF games.  How do you be nice to them?  I don't remember that.  Do you heal them? or give them X-potions?


Yeah, it was a little different with FFIX though =/ They had ghosts instead XD

But to be nice do them you have to give.. well guess what, an ELIXIR. >__< I know what you're thinking, "Holy balls, an Elixir's too costly to get someone/thing to like you! >__<"

Not to worry, you can steal the Elixir back, so you don't lose anything. If you're lucky, you get more items from the pot too. ^__^



Kitsune26 said:


> The monsters aren't that hard individually, but they swarm you.  So once you get off the elevator you have like five frogs and two mistmares attacking you at once.  The magiks are the only way to get them all.  I've been using the bubble belt down there.  You haven't done it yet, and you are stll helping me?  You are so nice.  *reps*


Lol yeah, you feel like a celebrity once you get out of the elevator, everybody wanting a piece of you. Literally. XD

Oooh, I get repsies! ^__^ =P Thanks hehe XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 23, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> The "funny" would be the Magick Pots. They're friendly, and give you AWESOME stuffs if you're nice to them. ^__^


Bargh!!! Fuck those Magic Pots..i hate them  They're quite strong though.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> But then again if I think again, I sometimes think there is no "main" story. I sometimes think that every one of them has their own little sidestories. Vaan wanting to be a Skypirate and logs of his adventures. Ashe wanting peace. Balthier looking for the best treasure of all. Fran realizing how good it was that she left the wood. o.O So come to think of it, this game lets YOU decide who you want to be a leader. <3 That's a good thing I say.


I soo agree with you mate ^^.I also think the same as you.

Btw Yondi,about the Red Choco,before i want to make it appear at Haulo Green,do i have to kill the other chocos at another place/section?

Another thing, i can't play the game for a while...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 23, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Bargh!!! Fuck those Magic Pots..i hate them  They're quite strong though.


Well, I don't think you're supposed to fight them =P



azim86 said:


> I soo agree with you mate ^^.I also think the same as you.
> 
> Btw Yondi,about the Red Choco,before i want to make it appear at Haulo Green,do i have to kill the other chocos at another place/section?
> 
> Another thing, i can't play the game for a while...


Just kill 6 Black/Red Chocobos first. Then go to the place where it respawns. =)


Ohmygod, why can't you play..? =/ Tests or something..?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmmmmm I don't know what do to.....It difficut getting the turnsol.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 23, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Well, I don't think you're supposed to fight them =P


Yea i know,but everytime i go near it,he's going to use Flare magick and it deals a lot of damage.I hate them when i first encountered with them..



> Just kill 6 Black/Red Chocobos first. Then go to the place where it respawns. =)


Oh i see then ^^



> Ohmygod, why can't you play..? =/ Tests or something..?


Nope,it's not like that...but my ps2 is broken 
I've send it to shop to repair it,and probably it will be done by next week.

@Kaki: Yes it's hard to get the Tournesol.Even for me,it's quite hard.It took me days to collect all the items.
Oh and also,it's about luck.If you don't get for the first time...just try it again and again.Don't give up Kaki ^^


----------



## syrup (Nov 23, 2006)

So what is every character best at using, balthier is gun but what about the others...penelo didn't even come with a weapon so shes just using daggers. Is she best with rods like phalanx said or does it not matter what anyone uses?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 23, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Yea i know,but everytime i go near it,he's going to use Flare magick and it deals a lot of damage.I hate them when i first encountered with them..


Lol, fun ^^



azim86 said:


> Oh i see then ^^


Yupz <3



azim86 said:


> Nope,it's not like that...but my ps2 is broken
> I've send it to shop to repair it,and probably it will be done by next week.


Oh hell, that sucks =/ What happened to it? =?

Thank god my ps2 hasn't died out on me yet, and it's almost on all the time -__- Even when I sleep o__O The same goes to my tv and my digital cable box -__- And this pc XD



azim86 said:


> @Kaki: Yes it's hard to get the Tournesol.Even for me,it's quite hard.It took me days to collect all the items.
> Oh and also,it's about luck.If you don't get for the first time...just try it again and again.Don't give up Kaki ^^


Well, it's the best weapon in the game, so it's gotta be hard to get ^^ It only took me 4 hours to get though o__O

Yeah Kaki, the thing that's needed the most for farming items for the Tournesol is determination, so don't give up. ^__^ Just take things slowly, think that you're only getting 1 small item, and forget the rest of the things. Then move on as soon as you got the item. Because if you start thinking: "Oh man, I have sooo many items that I need to get. -__-" then you'll really lose your hunger for the weapon XD So yeah, think that you're only getting 1 item XD


----------



## Cy (Nov 23, 2006)

It doesn't matter wqhat everyone uses. I just think that Penelo is awesome using Rods. I pretty much just kept everyone with their origional weapon type.


----------



## syrup (Nov 23, 2006)

v1 is my vote.


----------



## Cy (Nov 23, 2006)

Agreed. I like V1.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the input people ^^ But I think I'm gonna take them down. XD They suck XD I'll make others soon though =P




Anyway.. I actually don't remember what I'm doing on my gamesave.. =/ I haven't done much marks, I have Lvl 99s, I have good weapons, so I don't know what I should do next XD


----------



## syrup (Nov 24, 2006)

kill the strongest boss?


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2006)

Okay, I'm gonna play through the game again! I'm going to be more careful about what I do with Liscenses this time around so I'll be able to form my perfect party quicker. I'm also going to attempt most of the marks this time. I'm really interested in the Gilgamesh one and the one where you fight Ba'Gamnon and those guys again.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 24, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Thanks for the input people ^^ But I think I'm gonna take them down. XD They suck XD I'll make others soon though =P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See the ending? .  If you haven't done so yet, then you might as well now.


----------



## syrup (Nov 24, 2006)

Geg said:


> Okay, I'm gonna play through the game again! I'm going to be more careful about what I do with Liscenses this time around so I'll be able to form my perfect party quicker. I'm also going to attempt most of the marks this time. I'm really interested in the Gilgamesh one and the one where you fight Ba'Gamnon and those guys again.



How do you get the gilgamesh and ba'gamnon ones? are they just hunts as i don't want to miss them. Also is their not enough lp to fill out the grid or how do you make your perfect party/ why does it matter where you put them? Anyways what is so special about the blood blade that it gets its own tile? it doesn't take out that insane of damage.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Oh hell, that sucks =/ What happened to it? =?


It's making some weird noises when i insert the dics  After hearing that,i'm started to get really worried and straight away i sent it to the shop.It never happened like that before this,it's the first time *sigh* 



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> How do you get the gilgamesh and ba'gamnon ones? are they just hunts as i don't want to miss them.


Don't worry you will not miss them  And yes they both are hunts ^^.Gilgamesh is the one that's quite tough...although B'gamman will have it minions when you fight him,it's pretty easy.


----------



## Cy (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey, here's a challenge for whoever wants it: Solo the game with a character. I'd like to see someone do that.


----------



## syrup (Nov 24, 2006)

So how many other players configure the game to the action setting adn put the speed to max? Also what is great about the blood blade as it has a seperate tile?


----------



## Cy (Nov 24, 2006)

One of the first thiongs I did was put the game speed to the max. I felt it was going too slow.


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm lvl 39 with a lvl 10 vaan . i can't play that much because i have three projects due next week


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 24, 2006)

syrup said:


> kill the strongest boss?


That's too early for me =P Don't worry though, I'm sure I'll figure something out ^^



Chamcham Trigger said:


> See the ending? .  If you haven't done so yet, then you might as well now.


Heh, I've already seen it ^__^ The Japanese version's is waaay better than the English one <3



azim86 said:


> It's making some weird noises when i insert the dics  After hearing that,i'm started to get really worried and straight away i sent it to the shop.It never happened like that before this,it's the first time *sigh*


Aww, that sucks =/ What kind of ps2 is this? Slimline? Or regular? =o



Phalanx Lord said:


> Hey, here's a challenge for whoever wants it: Solo the game with a character. I'd like to see someone do that.


It's already been done. ^^ Even a NoGambits + Solo gameplay has been done ^^

A more challenging one would be a No License Board game. =) And people are doing some of that already ^^ It's even possible to kill the most powerful monsters with those challenges ya know ^^

A lowest Lvls game with the fewest Licenses is pretty fun too, and it's still possible to do at 100%.

The most ridiculous one would be Lowest Lvls + No License Board game complete at 100%. -__- I don't think anyone would even try that one. =/ It's just not possible.



syrup said:


> So how many other players configure the game to the action setting adn put the speed to max? Also what is great about the blood blade as it has a seperate tile?


I do ^^ Mine is always on active and Max speed. <3 But sometimes when I do experiments I sometimes put the ATB at Wait. ^__^




And nothing is great about the Blood Blade. It get it's own grid because it just does. Some weapons, equipments will get their own grids too, so don't be too suprised. =) The most noticable ones would be the Masamune, Zodiac Spear, Tournesol, Genji Armory. It's done like this because either it's one of the most powerful weapons in the game, or it just has special characteristics when equipped. =)


----------



## Mojim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Aww, that sucks =/ What kind of ps2 is this? Slimline? Or regular? =o


Regular.



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> So how many other players configure the game to the action setting adn put the speed to max?


I do like that ^^


----------



## Xell (Nov 24, 2006)

I take back what I said about FF12 sucking! I just finished off Mimic Queen and I have to say that I enjoy this FF quite alot.


----------



## syrup (Nov 24, 2006)

Xell said:


> I take back what I said about FF12 sucking! I just finished off Mimic Queen and I have to say that I enjoy this FF quite alot.



That's good, and nice avi. OP


----------



## Jotun (Nov 24, 2006)

Story is lacking in my opinion so far and they could have brought over Weapon Skills from FFXI because the Quickenings are cool and all, but ya 

Was just curious, but is there a New Game+ on this badboy?

As soon as I finish doing Atomos and Carrot I'm gonna continue the story to Phon Coast. I got carried away and got everyone to 45 >.<


----------



## Yoshitsune (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm disappointed that I'll never be able to get the Zodiac Spear......

A new game will take another hundred hours since I'm not even half-way through the game yet....>_>


----------



## Jotun (Nov 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:


> I'm disappointed that I'll never be able to get the Zodiac Spear......
> 
> A new game will take another hundred hours since I'm not even half-way through the game yet....>_>



Don't you still have like a .0000011 chance of getting it? XD


----------



## Cy (Nov 24, 2006)

I just beat Garuda and both Demon walls. Quickening spam FTW! Though addmittedly against the 10K hp wall my quickenings all sucked.... never really got anything better than an inferno, though I got a 20K damage ark blast chain on the 20k hp one.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 24, 2006)

Goku said:
			
		

> Was just curious, but is there a New Game+ on this badboy?


I don't think so though.

This question can be answered those who has finished the game on Japanese version.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 24, 2006)

I will prolly replay it anyways , but hopefully there is a reward to beating the game other than the Ending XD


----------



## syrup (Nov 24, 2006)

OMG i finally beat the first demon wall (lvl20) and all you get is 114 gold...what a waste...for the difficulty of the wall and the length of walking it takes to get the one chest i thought it would be something decent.

~900th post.


----------



## Cy (Nov 24, 2006)

Vaan is level 21 or 22 and everyone else is between 18 and 19. I used Fran, Penelo, and Vaan to kill the first one, and Ashe, Basch, and Balthier to kill the second one.


----------



## syrup (Nov 24, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> Vaan is level 21 or 22 and everyone else is between 18 and 19. I used Fran, Penelo, and Vaan to kill the first one, and Ashe, Basch, and Balthier to kill the second one.



wern;t u annoyed at the crappy reward?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 25, 2006)

Nop, sorry. No, new game +. At least on the japanese version.
Also i cant manage to find that big red chocobo that Yondi said :S


----------



## Mojim (Nov 25, 2006)

^ Have you killed 6 black/red chocos on Ozmonne plain?


----------



## syrup (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone know what Sap does and if i can still kill the clucktarice if it is raining on giza plains? because it doesn't seem to be there anymore? Also what makes numerology and horology stronger?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Nov 25, 2006)

Sap does what it does, saps enemies health slowly like the opposite of Regen.

You need to come back to Giza once the Dry is in session for the Cluckatrice to appear.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 25, 2006)

syrup said:


> Anyone know what Sap does and if i can still kill the clucktarice if it is raining on giza plains? because it doesn't seem to be there anymore? Also what makes numerology and horology stronger?


Sap status will make your HP decreasing faster than Poison.

As for the Cluckatrice,you can find it ONLY on sunny day.If it's still raining,keep re-enter the place.

As for the Numerology and Horology,i'm not so sure about it :sweat


----------



## Xell (Nov 25, 2006)

Man I suck at this game.. How do I get Quickening? I saw someone use it against Mimic Queen and I feel like I've missed out.


----------



## Cy (Nov 25, 2006)

syrup said:


> wern;t u annoyed at the crappy reward?



I haven't gotten the reward yet. Supossively its a re-spawning chest that has a chance of giving crap gil, something else, nothing, or the best sword for a while. But luckily it respawns, right? So you can get 100 demonsbane swords if you spent the time.



Xell said:


> Man I suck at this game.. How do I get Quickening? I saw someone use it against Mimic Queen and I feel like I've missed out.



You get quickenings by unlocking them on the liscence board. You don't need a liscence for them. Quickenings are the biggest damage dealers in the game- they let you pwn early bosses as if they were nothing (such as taking out 75% of the Mimic Queen's hp in one shot, dealing 20K damage to the 21K hp demon wall, though if you get crap slots you can use two quickening chains and only deal less than 10K...)


----------



## Xell (Nov 25, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> I haven't gotten the reward yet. Supossively its a re-spawning chest that has a chance of giving crap gil, something else, nothing, or the best sword for a while. But luckily it respawns, right? So you can get 100 demonsbane swords if you spent the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You get quickenings by unlocking them on the liscence board. You don't need a liscence for them. Quickenings are the biggest damage dealers in the game- they let you pwn early bosses as if they were nothing (such as taking out 75% of the Mimic Queen's hp in one shot, dealing 20K damage to the 21K hp demon wall, though if you get crap slots you can use two quickening chains and only deal less than 10K...)



Thank you  +rep

Why's it such a pain to get money early on in the game? I'm so poor right now ;_;


----------



## Cy (Nov 25, 2006)

I found the best way to get money is to skeleton chain in the Lhusu mines- I got over 20K in one trip there by getting a chain of 110 and getting 99 bone fragements, which are extremely common and you tend to get 1-3 per kill after you get to level 3 chain level. And if the skeletons on the bridge stop re-spawing, got to the area where you fought Ba'Gammon, run around near the gate a bunch (as in touching the gate), spend some time killing everything in that area until it stops respawning (with keep visiting the gate in between), and then go back to the bridge. If that didn't work, got to the area before the bridge, and if the skeletons didn't respawn, go back to the gate in the Ba'Gammon area, and keep doing that until you've gotten enough Bone Fragements, which sell for 192 Gil each.


----------



## Xell (Nov 25, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> I found the best way to get money is to skeleton chain in the Lhusu mines- I got over 20K in one trip there by getting a chain of 110 and getting 99 bone fragements, which are extremely common and you tend to get 1-3 per kill after you get to level 3 chain level. And if the skeletons on the bridge stop re-spawing, got to the area where you fought Ba'Gammon, run around near the gate a bunch (as in touching the gate), spend some time killing everything in that area until it stops respawning (with keep visiting the gate in between), and then go back to the bridge. If that didn't work, got to the area before the bridge, and if the skeletons didn't respawn, go back to the gate in the Ba'Gammon area, and keep doing that until you've gotten enough Bone Fragements, which sell for 192 Gil each.



Thanks again! Lhusu Mines is coincidentialy my next destination! XD


----------



## Cy (Nov 25, 2006)

No problem. But after you deal with Ba'Gammon, the bridge skeletons level up and have 800hp and deal 40 damage an attack, so be careful if your levels aren't high enough. I found that being around level 13-15 was enough as long as you have good gambits.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 25, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Have you killed 6 black/red chocos on Ozmonne plain?



Yup, i did a chain of 26 and still no chocobo.
Also im searching for a rare monster that doesnt like to appear it seems lol.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Nov 25, 2006)

OK I beat that mimic queen but I'm stuck in lhusu mines in Bhujerba. I'm stuck at the part where Ba'Gammnan chases the player.

Do I fight or run away ?. (I only tried it once then died).


----------



## Kaki (Nov 25, 2006)

I found out that I could have fought....bummer. I just ran becose I heard they had infinite hp.....hrrr


----------



## Xell (Nov 25, 2006)

Damnit! I'm stuck on the Leviathan.. I get up to the 2 judges, 1 magus and 3 swordsman.. I take care of the magus and swordsmen.. But the Judges just won't fall..

I'm in the level 10's (WHICH IS BAD APPARENTLY  ).

So what should I do? I can't train here.. Should I start again? ;_;


----------



## syrup (Nov 25, 2006)

@Xell-Spam quickenings on the judges?

So i'm confused what is the difference between methicite, manufactured methicite and magicite...Are they all condensed magick?  And what was in the mines? Magicite, methicite? Also what do espers do and are they any good or are quickenings better? I got a fire one and I don't know if i should give it to Vaan because it is strong or give it to a weak character? On a side note the Wyvern is soo annoying took forever to beat as no body could even hit it other then balthier and guns are uber weak.


----------



## Xell (Nov 25, 2006)

I tried it.. I still don't quite understand quickenings.. I've seen videos of people doing like.. 10 quickenings at one time.. I can only use 1.. So wtf?

Oh and sorry, I wish I could answer your question.. ;_;


----------



## Athrum (Nov 25, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> I found out that I could have fought....bummer. I just ran becose I heard they had infinite hp.....hrrr



Nop, i fought them and won.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 25, 2006)

The Nameless Pharaoh said:


> OK I beat that mimic queen but I'm stuck in lhusu mines in Bhujerba. I'm stuck at the part where Ba'Gammnan chases the player.
> 
> Do I fight or run away ?. (I only tried it once then died).


Hoho B'gamman....what i did was,i ran away ^^.But i managed to kill one his comrades though...got lucky i guess.The others,i couldn't continued to fight them,too powerful -__-



			
				X-T said:
			
		

> Nop, i fought them and won.


Woah! :amazed


----------



## geG (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, you can beat them if your level is high enough.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 25, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Regular.


Regulars make a noise anyway, doesn't it? o_O What kind of noise was it? =o



X-T said:


> Yup, i did a chain of 26 and still no chocobo.
> Also im searching for a rare monster that doesnt like to appear it seems lol.


You have to keep trying, there's like a 1 in 200 chance of it to appear XD But it's there, promise! XD ^__^



X-T said:


> Nop, i fought them and won.


Woah, awesome XD The best I did was play and run around them because they couldn't do hardcore damage on me XD


----------



## syrup (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh yah i was also wondering how people do combos larger then like 8 quickenings because when i get around that much i don't even have time to push a button before times up. What is better for vaan blood blade or kotetsu?

~More questions in last post



> I tried it.. I still don't quite understand quickenings.. I've seen videos of people doing like.. 10 quickenings at one time.. I can only use 1.. So wtf?
> 
> Oh and sorry, I wish I could answer your question.. ;_;



Do you only have one player with a quickening out at the time? That is what use to happen to me and it is a lot harder to combo then. It also gets easier the more quickenings you have such as 3 instead of 1 and all of your characters having quickenings. You could also try setting your chars gambits to cast cure when an ally is low on hp or even less then like 80 and then switch them out for another char with that gambit when they run out of mp. Plus if you are on fast and action you could switch it to wait or even slow as it would give you more time to think and react.


----------



## Rime (Nov 25, 2006)

So, how far is everyone? I just joined and caught this thread by surprize,
Im pretty far into it and wondering whats the status on everyone.
Heres the lineup:
Vaan: 40
Baltheir: 40
Fran: 40
Basch: 39 
Ashe:39
Penelo:40 

Details givin if asked like setup items, where in story etc..

Oh yeah, my highest quickning chain was 18 and my highest skill chain was 236.
Im kinda proud of those


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 25, 2006)

Rime said:


> Oh yeah, my highest quickning chain was 18 and my highest skill chain was 236.
> Im kinda proud of those



That's a lot.  For both of them. 

All my characters are level 70.  I'm almost done with the game.  But there's still quite a but of extra stuff to do.


----------



## Xell (Nov 25, 2006)

syrup said:


> Oh yah i was also wondering how people do combos larger then like 8 quickenings because when i get around that much i don't even have time to push a button before times up. What is better for vaan blood blade or kotetsu?
> 
> ~More questions in last post
> 
> ...



Thanks man!  Balthier has almost learnt a quickening, so that should make it easier.


----------



## Cy (Nov 25, 2006)

Whats so big about beating Ba'Gammon? I've already posted that I killed him with a quickening a couple of pages ago. I was level 15, so it wasn't hard.

As for the Judges, once you kill the judges, the fight ends, but you have a much harder boss fight after. You should try to train. I always have 2 saves- one for before I enter an area I can't get out of and one for normal game play. 

Anyways, when fighting imperials, I find you should go for the Magi first, then hoplifts, gunners, and normal guys in that order. If there is a non-magus with protect, save him for last. Make sure you have good gambits. Also, after you kill the judges, you have access to a save point, a new character (Ashe), and a shop all in the prison quarters. Due to the alarms, enemies will be running towards you so if you manage to beat the judges, you should save, leave the room, kill enemies, go back, save and heal, rinse and repeat until you believe you've trained enough. Make sure everyone has Cure on their first Gambit slot, with fighting second.


Edit: My highest quickening chain is 12 and the most damage I've done in one is 20K. I want to try to get a 16 chain and use Black Hole at some point.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 25, 2006)

lol Xell you and me are about the same spot. 

I'm just a little bit further than you.

can someone explain wtf the thing that comes up when i do a quickening?  i only have a quickening for vaan and ashe at the moment.  I can get another one for ashe, debating if i will or not.

anyways wtf do i do while they perform the quickening?  cause it does damage but it keeps saying "times up" when the little movie sequence is done.

@Xell dude if ur still by those 2 judges or w/e.  just kill the judges, don't focus on the underlings..like basch or balthier says "kill the leaders, the rest fall" so just concentrate on them(the judges) and u'll make it out.

facing the enemy around there..u'll see soon enough i was about 12-13 for most of them, and ironically basch is only 11.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 25, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Regulars make a noise anyway, doesn't it? o_O What kind of noise was it? =o


I dunno how to explain it Yondi,but when i insert the cd..and it's making an  noise.Quite loud though.



> You have to keep trying, there's like a 1 in 200 chance of it to appear XD But it's there, promise! XD ^__^


Not again! *sigh*
Well,just have to keep trying 



			
				Rime said:
			
		

> So, how far is everyone? I just joined and caught this thread by surprize,
> Im pretty far into it and wondering whats the status on everyone.
> Heres the lineup:
> Vaan: 40
> ...


Awesome ^^


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 25, 2006)

Xell said:


> Damnit! I'm stuck on the Leviathan.. I get up to the 2 judges, 1 magus and 3 swordsman.. I take care of the magus and swordsmen.. But the Judges just won't fall..
> 
> I'm in the level 10's (WHICH IS BAD APPARENTLY  ).
> 
> So what should I do? I can't train here.. Should I start again? ;_;



I had some trouble myself but I level up a bit I think I was at level 12 when I beat them and the next boss after that fight...

You can level up just after going through the whole area go back to the save crystal heal up rinse and repeat won't take you too long to level up. Just make sure you don't get kill kinda got greedy at times lol when I should have gone back and heal myself at the Save Crystal.

Also recommend attacking one enemy at a time when you fight Magus and the 3 Swordman. If your strong enough take out Magus first. If not attack one of the Swordsman then take out the other ones. Make sure you heal don't be afraid of using potions either.  

Oh if you already have Quickenning use it on Magus first and do a link Quickenning combo if you can then after that and Magus is still alive have two of your characters use ether on the character that has Quickenning then do Quickenning again and do a combo again as well.

Doing that well make battles so damn easy IMO.

I've defeated bosses like that idmiately after the battle started I'll do Quickenning then have one of my characters regain MP and do another Quickenning combo.

Because of this eventhough my characters weren't well equip I had the same armor an weapons from the prison dungeon where I bought them I didn't bother getting new weapons/armor till after the completed the The Tomb of RaithWall level. Currently I'm buying new items/weapons/armor selling items which I got from monster woot lol I made more money then I thought I would...

As for the Quickenning combo the way I do it is while Pressing R2 I would press Triangle, Square and X buttons quickly and hope that I hit the button shown on the screen. My highest combo so far is 13... One of my characters still needs to learn one more Quickenning so my combo should end up being highter then 13.


----------



## Xell (Nov 25, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> I had some trouble myself but I level up a bit I think I was at level 12 when I beat them and the next boss after that fight...
> 
> You can level up just after going through the whole area go back to the save crystal heal up rinse and repeat won't take you too long to level up. Just make sure you don't get kill kinda got greedy at times lol when I should have gone back and heal myself at the Save Crystal.
> 
> ...



Thanks man!  I'm just getting used to linking Quickenings and then I'm gonna vs them judges!


----------



## syrup (Nov 25, 2006)

Where is the women i have to give the toad ring too? i searched all of giza plains and still nothing.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Nov 25, 2006)

syrup said:


> Where is the women i have to give the toad ring too? i searched all of giza plains and still nothing.



Go back to the Giza Nomad village during the Dry. She's the elder sitting inside her hut.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 25, 2006)

Syrup:  You have to give the toad ring to the old lady in the Giza plains when it's dry.  She's in the same spot as the man you got it from during the rains.


----------



## syrup (Nov 25, 2006)

ahhh ty both. Does anyone know when it goes back to the dry? Also what lvl should i be before attempting to beat the second tortouise thing (the one in giza) As well as what was the point of giving all the ingrediants to dantos wife? all it said was that the traveller will get better?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 25, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I dunno how to explain it Yondi,but when i insert the cd..and it's making an  noise.Quite loud though.


Oh I know what you're talking about XD My ps2 did that once, but the problem for mine was the game, it was The Sims lol  It was like, the ps2 knew it was a shitty game and it made alot of noise so I wouldn't play the it XD My ps2 is a genius =P



azim86 said:


> Not again! *sigh*
> Well,just have to keep trying


Heh, it's like a Zodiac Spear XD ^__^ But more like Zodiac Chocobo or something 

Speaking of ZS, I've been trying to get one in the Henne Mines >__< It's really more challenging than I thought it'd be o.O I've managed to respawn a treasure chest in the spot 24 times, and only 3 times I managed to get close to the Spear. =/ Sadly to say though, the items that I got were 3 Elixirs instead. =X I just gotta keep trying I guess, and I told myself I won't do anything else until I get 1 spear XD So yeah, I'm pretty stuck in the game unless I get one ^__^



Hehe, I see new awesome people in the thread ^__^ Yoshi, whereabouts are you in the game? =o ^^


----------



## Cy (Nov 25, 2006)

Why doesn't this go to the final page?

Edit: Now it works.

I want to know how good the Zodiac spear is. What kinds of weapons do people use at the end game?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 25, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Speaking of ZS, I've been trying to get one in the Henne Mines >__< It's really more challenging than I thought it'd be o.O I've managed to respawn a treasure chest in the spot 24 times, and only 3 times I managed to get close to the Spear. =/ Sadly to say though, the items that I got were 3 Elixirs instead. =X I just gotta keep trying I guess, and I told myself I won't do anything else until I get 1 spear XD So yeah, I'm pretty stuck in the game unless I get one ^__^



That's my plan as well.  Where exactly in the Henne mines is the spot with the chest?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 25, 2006)

OMG i think i've become invisible in this thread, no one can answer my questions even though they are beyond my level and current position in the game.

*SIGH* *SIGH*  *DIES*


----------



## Mojim (Nov 25, 2006)

Syrup said:
			
		

> ahhh ty both. Does anyone know when it goes back to the dry? Also what lvl should i be before attempting to beat the second tortouise thing (the one in giza) As well as what was the point of giving all the ingrediants to dantos wife? all it said was that the traveller will get better?


People,about the weather condition,it's a random thing.If it's not raining,you just have to keep re-enter the place or coming back later.It's not only will happen at Giza,there will be others place aswell ^^

The Gil Snapper is quite tough.So i suggest around lvl 30+

That event is for the sub-quest called 'Barheim Key Passage'.When you have this key,you'll be able to go further in that place.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 25, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> Why doesn't this go to the final page?
> 
> Edit: Now it works.
> 
> I want to know how good the Zodiac spear is. What kinds of weapons do people use at the end game?


It's my uberh4Xing powerz, messing with your internet connection. XD

Anyway, no, it's not very good =P I'm just getting one for the sake of it and I'm slightly jealous of the people who has them for no apparent reason. 

There are more more powerful weapons than it, but it's nice to complete your weapon/armory/accessory list, right? ^__^



Kitsune said:


> That's my plan as well.  Where exactly in the Henne mines is the spot with the chest?


Erm, hang on. I'll take a screenshot for you >.> I'll edit this post after I get a decent pic. =)


----------



## Mojim (Nov 25, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Oh I know what you're talking about XD My ps2 did that once, but the problem for mine was the game, it was The Sims lol  It was like, the ps2 knew it was a shitty game and it made alot of noise so I wouldn't play the it XD My ps2 is a genius =P


I think that's more like a cd problem to me Yondi.But mine every cd i have and i insert it,they gave the same result.Lousy noises -_-



> Heh, it's like a Zodiac Spear XD ^__^ But more like Zodiac Chocobo or something
> 
> Speaking of ZS, I've been trying to get one in the Henne Mines >__< It's really more challenging than I thought it'd be o.O I've managed to respawn a treasure chest in the spot 24 times, and only 3 times I managed to get close to the Spear. =/ Sadly to say though, the items that I got were 3 Elixirs instead. =X I just gotta keep trying I guess, and I told myself I won't do anything else until I get 1 spear XD So yeah, I'm pretty stuck in the game unless I get one ^__^


Yeah,Zodiac Choco ^^

Then,you and i are the same Yondi.When the last time i played (before my ps2 was still in a good condition),i was doing that also,trying to obtained ZS.I want that weapon before I face Yazzie,Dragon,and Omega 



			
				Phalanx Lord said:
			
		

> I want to know how good the Zodiac spear is. What kinds of weapons do people use at the end game?


Well,it's one of the strongest weapon in the game...so it's a very powerful weapon.Actually there are more weapons that has the same strength (almost) as Zodiac.

For example I have the strongest Greatsword,Tournesol.It's an awesome weapon .Zodiac has 150+ atk and as for Tournesol it has 140 atk + 25 Eva ^^ and also it has the ability to strike more than 2 hits.



			
				Kitsune26 said:
			
		

> That's my plan as well. Where exactly in the Henne mines is the spot with the chest?


The spear is located at the same place you defeated Zodiark the Esper.It's at the center of the place i think.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 25, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I think that's more like a cd problem to me Yondi.But mine every cd i have and i insert it,they gave the same result.Lousy noises -_-


I know I know =P But yeah, it was probably making the same noise as yours though.



azim86 said:


> Yeah,Zodiac Choco ^^
> 
> Then,you and i are the same Yondi.When the last time i played (before my ps2 was still in a good condition),i was doing that also,trying to obtained ZS.I want that weapon before I face Yazzie,Dragon,and Omega


Lol yeah ^^ The chocobo will be acting like Zodiark when you fight him too XD

Hehe, me too ^__^ Just for the sake of it =)



azim86 said:


> Well,it's one of the strongest weapon in the game...so it's a very powerful weapon.Actually there are more weapons that has the same strength (almost) as Zodiac.
> 
> For example I have the strongest Greatsword,Tournesol.It's an awesome weapon .Zodiac has 150+ atk and as for Tournesol it has 140 atk + 25 Eva ^^ and also it has the ability to strike more than 2 hits.


Listen to this man. <3 He knows alot. ^__^



azim86 said:


> The spear is located at the same place you defeated Zodiark the Esper.It's at the center of the place i think.


Well, that's wrong =/ Here are the screenshots:




Sorry for the highsize and the bad quality of the camera lol XD I only used my phone for the screenies, I have a Nokia N91 ^__^



So Kizzie26, and azim, there's the place where you get ZS from ^^


----------



## Mojim (Nov 25, 2006)

^ Yondi,are you sure that's the place?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 25, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Yondi,are you sure that's the place?


Yeah. >__<

Why? Have you been looking in the wrong place? =/ Just ask X-T, or Nyarlathotep, I'm pretty sure that that's the point -__- Nyarlathotep said he already got a ZS from Henne, so he could confirm it for you. =o


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 25, 2006)

Aw Yondaime, you continue to amaze me.   You took pictures and everything.  Thank you so much. *big hug


----------



## Mojim (Nov 25, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Yeah. >__<
> 
> Why? Have you been looking in the wrong place? =/ Just ask X-T, or Nyarlathotep, I'm pretty sure that that's the point -__- Nyarlathotep said he already got a ZS from Henne, so he could confirm it for you. =o


Damn!!! Then i get the wrong information -___-

So it's at Phase 2 Dig section, i see.Oh my gosh,then all this time i've been looking it at the wrong place....no!!! 

Super thanks Yondi,you're the best 

Btw,did i just saw your HP is like 11000+?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 25, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Aw Yondaime, you continue to amaze me.   You took pictures and everything.  Thank you so much. *big hug


*takes a prince-y bow* XD

Aww, it's nothing lol ^^ We could always take it to the next step.. with gameplay videos! <3 o_O But yeah, I ain't doing that with my phone cam lol, the quality would suck then ^^

Yeay, hugs lol *jumps on Kizzie and huggles*


Damnit, I'd rep you back but I can't (need to spread first =/) -__-



azim86 said:


> Damn!!! Then i get the wrong information -___-
> 
> So it's at Phase 2 Dig section, i see.Oh my gosh,then all this time i've been looking it at the wrong place....no!!!
> 
> ...


Lmao, you could've just asked me before then -__-

Yesh, it's at Phase 2 Dig.. where the hell have you been looking? =X

You're welcome'd <3


And yeah.. about that =/ I had sucky equipment on, but I could take it higher to about 15-17,000 HP if I equip properly =) *evil grins*


----------



## Mojim (Nov 25, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Lmao, you could've just asked me before then -__-
> 
> Yesh, it's at Phase 2 Dig.. where the hell have you been looking? =X
> 
> ...


Yea I know 

The place where Zodiark is -___-.Damn you TJ!!!  He's the one that told me this wrong info.

Huh what is that equipment?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 25, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Yea I know
> 
> The place where Zodiark is -___-.Damn you TJ!!!  He's the one that told me this wrong info.
> 
> Huh what is that equipment?


>__<

And damn =/ The place where Zodiark is is a terrible place to get the spear from XD It's too far from the Gate Crystal, and since it's got a VERY low chance of spawning, no one would even DARE try to get the spear if it was there =/ It's just too hard to obtain then -__-

But yeah, now you know it's in Phase 2 Dig, you should be able to get one when your ps2 gets fixed, ne? =) And who's this TJ? =O


What is what equipment? =X Just try to experiment combinations heh, and you should be able to do what I do aswell ^^ So far I could only go as high as ~17k HP, but I'm too early in the game to decide if that's the highest it can go up to. I'll try to see if it can reach 20-25k HP after I get a Zodiac Spear and could carry on with the game. ^^


----------



## syrup (Nov 26, 2006)

This game seems to have many more questions then the others. So i was on a journey travelling and training on my way to jhad. Well exploring I came across a forest. In this mystical place were many beasts including some far above my level. Anyways i pressed on killing the beasts that I could until I came to some strange otherworldly doors. These doors glew and would not let me through (no ryhm intended). Anyways i was wondering if there is a way to surpass these doors or if I just need to wait until farther in the story? I then left this forbidden place and went on a quest to find the city of the gaft. After defeating many black birds I reached my destination, where i was told I was to speak to the elders. I quickly found an ancient one that gave me a stick and entrusted me with a deed. My question is "is it better to sell the stick or complete the deed by giving it to the warchief" (I tried both and the only difference that i can see is that one gives you gold and the other a ty)?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 26, 2006)

syrup said:


> This game seems to have many more questions then the others. So i was on a journey travelling and training on my way to jhad. Well exploring I came across a forest. In this mystical place were many beasts including some far above my level. Anyways i pressed on killing the beasts that I could until I came to some strange otherworldly doors. These doors glew and would not let me through (no ryhm intended). Anyways i was wondering if there is a way to surpass these doors or if I just need to wait until farther in the story? I then left this forbidden place and went on a quest to find the city of the gaft. After defeating many black birds I reached my destination, where i was told I was to speak to the elders. I quickly found an ancient one that gave me a stick and entrusted me with a deed. My question is "is it better to sell the stick or complete the deed by giving it to the warchief" (I tried both and the only difference that i can see is that one gives you gold and the other a ty)?


That place would be the forest of Golmore. You're supposed to go there after some events in Jahara.

And about the stick, well, I just gave it. =X At first I was going to keep it though, because it said it gets rid of baddies, and I get scared easy


----------



## Mojim (Nov 26, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> And damn =/ The place where Zodiark is is a terrible place to get the spear from XD It's too far from the Gate Crystal, and since it's got a VERY low chance of spawning, no one would even DARE try to get the spear if it was there =/ It's just too hard to obtain then -__-


I would!  Cause i've tried it..lol.lol 



> But yeah, now you know it's in Phase 2 Dig, you should be able to get one when your ps2 gets fixed, ne? =) And who's this TJ? =O


TJ is my friend,my real life friend ^^ We compete each other to see who's the best at playing FFXII.He's my rival....so does you Yondi bwahaha!!! 

I better tell him the exact location of ZS to him.



> What is what equipment? =X Just try to experiment combinations heh, and you should be able to do what I do aswell ^^ So far I could only go as high as ~17k HP, but I'm too early in the game to decide if that's the highest it can go up to. I'll try to see if it can reach 20-25k HP after I get a Zodiac Spear and could carry on with the game. ^^


You mean the extra upgrade stats from the equipment itself Yondi? Is that it?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 26, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I would!  Cause i've tried it..lol.lol


Haha, you crazy person. XD



azim86 said:


> TJ is my friend,my real life friend ^^ We compete each other to see who's the best at playing FFXII.He's my rival....so does you Yondi bwahaha!!!
> 
> I better tell him the exact location of ZS to him.


Oh I see ^^ I'm jealous, I can't have a rival over here >.> The game isn't out here yet, so most likely people won't have a copy XD

And azim, no I'm not your rival, I suck compared to y00. ;p

And don't tell him yet, get him back for telling you bad info lol 



azim86 said:


> You mean the extra upgrade stats from the equipment itself Yondi? Is that it?


Exactly. =)


----------



## Mojim (Nov 26, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Oh I see ^^ I'm jealous, I can't have a rival over here >.> The game isn't out here yet, so most likely people won't have a copy XD
> 
> And azim, no I'm not your rival, I suck compared to y00. ;p
> 
> And don't tell him yet, get him back for telling you bad info lol


Oh yeah I forgot,that the game is not out yet over there.I feel sorry for you guys,always late.

Lol...yeah right! It is I the one that suck campared to you,but only by little margin 

Maybe I would do that 



> Exactly. =)


Show me one example Yondi ^^

If not i'll beat you up ...lol j/k


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 26, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot,that the game is not out yet over there.I feel sorry for you guys,always late.


Meh, screw the others ^^ I already have a Collector's Edition, and by the time it comes out here, it's probably just going to be a normal copy of the game XD So yeah =P



azim86 said:


> Lol...yeah right! It is I the one that suck campared to you,but only by little margin


Not really, I mean, you've done ALOT of stuff, I haven't done anything yet =P Which makes you better than I. ^^



azim86 said:


> Maybe I would do that


*evil laughs* Awesome ^^



azim86 said:


> Show me one example Yondi ^^
> 
> If not i'll beat you up ...lol j/k


Uhm.. I don't know.. o.O Just experiment with the Light Armors, they do a nice job I think, and try not to wear helmets I guess. O__o

Omg, I'm gonna get beaten up! XD I'm so scared! ^__^ 

Seriously now though, Light Armors give you pretty good HP boosts. ^^


----------



## Athrum (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is another screenshot of the place in hene mines.


I got the Zodiac after the 5th try, i think i got lucky. Also i dont use it lol. I actualy use Saggitarius, Tournesol and Masamune for my 3 characters.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 26, 2006)

X-T said:


> Here is another screenshot of the place in hene mines.
> 
> 
> I got the Zodiac after the 5th try, i think i got lucky. Also i dont use it lol. I actualy use Saggitarius, Tournesol and Masamune for my 3 characters.


No way =/ Now you've got one too =X

Damnit, I've been trying for days now (probably for a week) without doing anything else in the game -__-

How'd you get yours? Restarts? Or going back and forth on the place? =o


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 26, 2006)

Damn you X-T and your "I don't even use my Zodiac spear which I got in 5 tries."    (I'm just jealous).   

Anyway, I've been working on getting the Tournesol.  It's taking forever.  

How did you all get your High Arcana?  I know rare monsters drop them, but it is too rare!!!  Is it quicker to get the bazzar components and trade for them?  Or is there a certain rare monster that is really near a save point (so I can just keep reloading?)    



Also, I'm worried about getting all the items I need, then having them turn into something else at the Bazaar.  Can this be prevented?  I'm guessing no.


----------



## syrup (Nov 26, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Damn you X-T and your "I don't even use my Zodiac spear which I got in 5 tries."    (I'm just jealous).
> 
> Anyway, I've been working on getting the Tournesol.  It's taking forever.
> 
> How did you all get your High Arcana?  I know rare monsters drop them, but it is too rare!!!  Is it quicker to get the bazzar components and trade for them?  Or is there a certain rare monster that is really near a save point (so I can just keep reloading?)



what does normal arcana do? I got some but didn't sell it because its worth basically nothing? Any quests i can do now? I'm currently in the Henne mines just killed the 23 jellies that fall from the roof by spaming cura and aero.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 26, 2006)

syrup said:


> what does normal arcana do? I got some but didn't sell it because its worth basically nothing? Any quests i can do now? I'm currently in the Henne mines just killed the 23 jellies that fall from the roof by spaming cura and aero.



About the arcana:  Even though they're not worth much gil, you need them to get the good weapons from the Bazaar.  Eventually, you can buy the canopic jar from the bazzar (it will show up as a different name until you buy it) which will make many enemies drop arcana.  

High Arcana are very rare and you need those to get the ultimate weapons.  I'm a bit stuck on this, because they are so hard to come by.  

Those jellies that swarm you in the henne mines are a pain.  I remember that.  As far as quests, just the mob hunts.  Pretty soon you can start getting extra espers, but it's good to be around level 40 or above before you start.


----------



## Rime (Nov 26, 2006)

What does high arcana do?I mean I got it a few times and jus sold it...was I suppose to give it to somebody?
btw, is there anything I have to do before I open the chest for ZS? Or can I just pop chest and pray?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 26, 2006)

Rime said:


> What does high arcana do?I mean I got it a few times and jus sold it...was I suppose to give it to somebody?
> btw, is there anything I have to do before I open the chest for ZS? Or can I just pop chest and pray?



You're supposed to sell the high arcana.  The game will keep track of it.  I need six more.     Seems impossible.

About the ZS, the chest is VERY rare unless you ignored some specific chests early in the game.  So pray I guess.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 26, 2006)

I restarted the game to get it. Also i have like 3 High arcana, maybe they were mob hunts rewards, but i had to make 2, yeah its kind of tough but it is worth it.


----------



## Rime (Nov 26, 2006)

How many high arcana is needed to get items? I sold like 2 so far i think. btw, Im now in the the necrohol of nabudis in the room with all the chest, I heard and saw someone got zs in there.. Good?


----------



## Rime (Nov 26, 2006)

NOOO, the chest isnt there... Do I just keep going back and forth for it? Till it spawns?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 26, 2006)

Rime said:


> NOOO, the chest isnt there... Do I just keep going back and forth for it? Till it spawns?



Maybe you opened the forbidden chests?  The ZS will only be there under certain conditions.  Early in the game you have to ignore some chests.  I opened them and ruined my chances.  It won't spawn in the Necrohol.  Only in the secret area of the Henne mines.

There is another way to get it later in the game.  

Anyway, don't forget to go to the secret shop in the Necrohol.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 26, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Damn you X-T and your "I don't even use my Zodiac spear which I got in 5 tries."    (I'm just jealous).


I lol'd. XD



Kitsune said:


> Anyway, I've been working on getting the Tournesol.  It's taking forever.
> 
> How did you all get your High Arcana?  I know rare monsters drop them, but it is too rare!!!  Is it quicker to get the bazzar components and trade for them?  Or is there a certain rare monster that is really near a save point (so I can just keep reloading?)


Nice, it should be worth your while, Tournesol is good weapon. <3

I Bazaar'd all the Higharcanas needed, well except for the 2 that you get in the game ^__^



Kitsune said:


> Also, I'm worried about getting all the items I need, then having them turn into something else at the Bazaar.  Can this be prevented?  I'm guessing no.


I think you could prevent it. Just farm ALL items needed first, before selling ANYTHING. That way, there's a better chance of the right bazaar items to appear.



Kitsune said:


> You're supposed to sell the high arcana.  The game will keep track of it.  I need six more.     Seems impossible.
> 
> About the ZS, the chest is VERY rare unless you ignored some specific chests early in the game.  So pray I guess.


Six!? o.O!? What other weapons are you getting except from the Tournesol? =o

If you're just farming for the Tournesol, you actually just need 4 Higharcanas. XD I discovered a "loop" when experimenting the sell. And I only needed a total of 4 Higharcanas. So yeah, if you sell your items carefully, you wouldn't need 6, and just 4. ^__^ Ask azim, he probably followed what I did and only needed 4 too. =)


----------



## Rime (Nov 26, 2006)

Ehrm, you know the Henne mines area? How do I get to phase 2 dig? Like I tried going from Feywood and its blocked and it wont let me in through the darkened tunnel


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 26, 2006)

Rime said:


> Ehrm, you know the Henne mines area? How do I get to phase 2 dig? Like I tried going from Feywood and its blocked and it wont let me in through the darkened tunnel


You probably can't yet.

You need to have 10 Espers at your disposal, and have the Geomancer in Jahara to approve of you and your skills, then he opens the gate to phase 2 dig from the Hennemines Gate Crystal for you. =)


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 26, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> I think you could prevent it. Just farm ALL items needed first, before selling ANYTHING. That way, there's a better chance of the right bazaar items to appear.
> 
> If you're just farming for the Tournesol, you actually just need 4 Higharcanas. XD I discovered a "loop" when experimenting the sell. And I only needed a total of 4 Higharcanas. So yeah, if you sell your items carefully, you wouldn't need 6, and just 4. ^__^ Ask azim, he probably followed what I did and only needed 4 too. =)



I'm glad you told me. XD  I went and searched about this.  I'm glad I only need 4.   I've already gotten 4, but I already sold them.  They probably already got turned into other things.  


By the way, where do I go to play the fishing sidequest?


----------



## Rime (Nov 26, 2006)

Ahhh thank you Yondaime, I only have like 6 at my disposal. Ano... You know about the bangaa guys in Phon? Can someone explain to me how they work and who are the "Outfitters" .. is it just anyone or ??? I got 4 Trophys for Atok and I dont see anything different.


----------



## syrup (Nov 27, 2006)

So i just sell my normal arcanas as i get them but if i get high arcanas i am suppose to keep them until I have 4?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 27, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> I'm glad you told me. XD  I went and searched about this.  I'm glad I only need 4.   I've already gotten 4, but I already sold them.  They probably already got turned into other things.
> 
> 
> By the way, where do I go to play the fishing sidequest?


I'm glad I told you too. XD

Err, I'm not too sure if you can still pull off the loop if you've already sold it. =/ You need to have all the raw ingredients for the Tournesol first, like I did. =)

The fishing sidequest is in Dalmasca Estersand. ^__^



Rime said:


> Ahhh thank you Yondaime, I only have like 6 at my disposal. Ano... You know about the bangaa guys in Phon? Can someone explain to me how they work and who are the "Outfitters" .. is it just anyone or ??? I got 4 Trophys for Atok and I dont see anything different.


No problem Rime, it's what I'm here for. =P

If you only have 6, then you can't go yet then ^^ Make it 10 and go back to Jahara and talk to the Geomancer. =)

Anou.. yesh, I do know about the Bangaas in the Phon Coast. =3 This is the Rare Monster quest that you can do. In the game, there are a total of 80 Rare Monsters, but only 30 of them are involved in this quest. So you have to find the 30 Rare Monsters, get their trophies and give them to the Bangaas. If you do, they'll sell you some equipments. The equipments they sell depends on how much trophies you've given. The more you give, the better the equipments.



syrup said:


> So i just sell my normal arcanas as i get them but if i get high arcanas i am suppose to keep them until I have 4?


That'd be a good, safe route if you have plans of getting the Tournesol. =)


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 27, 2006)

well I finally figured out the damn quickening thing, no thanks to you guys *shrugs angerily*

I gotta level up my basch, so Far I'm unlocking the liscenses pretty on point to the roles I want them to have, but I can't seem to buy some of the spells yet.


----------



## Rime (Nov 27, 2006)

Fishing Side quest? Eastersand? I cant even get that Bareim key to kill that stupid bat mark -.- wheres the guy with the boat >:| So they'll sell me junk after the 30 rare mobs?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 27, 2006)

Rime said:


> Fishing Side quest? Eastersand? I cant even get that Bareim key to kill that stupid bat mark -.- wheres the guy with the boat >:| So they'll sell me junk after the 30 rare mobs?


Solve the Barheim Key quest first, then you'd be able to do the Fishing Game. =P

And not exactly junk, they're pretty decent stuff ^^ And you get a prize for collecting the 30 trophies. ^^ But that sidequest is for Archadia.  You also get the prize there. ^^



EDIT: ARCHADES, damnit -__- Not Archadia. XD


----------



## Rime (Nov 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Solve the Barheim Key quest first, then you'd be able to do the Fishing Game. =P



Barheim Key quest...? Where to start?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> I'm glad I told you too. XD
> 
> Err, I'm not too sure if you can still pull off the loop if you've already sold it. =/ You need to have all the raw ingredients for the Tournesol first, like I did. =)
> 
> The fishing sidequest is in Dalmasca Estersand. ^__^



Well, I have the rest of the ingredients saved.  Just a bit screwed on the high arcanas.  I guess I'll just find 4, try it, and it that wont work bleh.

Thank you.   I'm going to to fishing (it seems i may be able to get one of the items I need there), but after I finish running around in the stupid crystal looking for Ultima.  The crystal is annoying. 


Any luck on the ZS yet?  I tried but no luck, and got bored.  I'll try more tomorrow.



Rime said:


> Barheim Key quest...? Where to start?



It explains it here:


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 27, 2006)

Rime said:


> Barheim Key quest...? Where to start?


Dalmasca Estersand. XD



Kitsune said:


> Well, I have the rest of the ingredients saved.  Just a bit screwed on the high arcanas.  I guess I'll just find 4, try it, and it that wont work bleh.
> 
> Thank you.   I'm going to to fishing (it seems i may be able to get one of the items I need there), but after I finish running around in the stupid crystal looking for Ultima.  The crystal is annoying.


Well, that's good I guess ^__^ Higharcanas are easy to get anyway. =) If you were going to Bazaar it and you need 4, what you'd need is:

40x Arcana
4x Feystone
6x Soul of Thamasa

That's should be about right. ^^ I'm not too sure though, this is from the top of my head, and my memory is terrible. =P




Oh lol, doing Ultima already. ^^ Kizzie, I'd make you a map of the Crystal Grande, but as you can see on my photobucket (vv) that my photoshop skills suck XD I'm afraid I can't help you this time 



Kitsune said:


> Any luck on the ZS yet?  I tried but no luck, and got bored.  I'll try more tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> It explains it here:


Err, sadly, no.  I've tried for days already, I doubt it'll appear soon. XD Guess I'm unlucky afterall. XD


*oooh checks the link =o*


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Dalmasca Estersand. XD
> 
> 
> Well, that's good I guess ^__^ Higharcanas are easy to get anyway. =) If you were going to Bazaar it and you need 4, what you'd need is:
> ...



I'll look it up.  No one can remember details like that.   That seems easier than trying to get them from rare monsters.





> Oh lol, doing Ultima already. ^^ Kizzie, I'd make you a map of the Crystal Grande, but as you can see on my photobucket (vv) that my photoshop skills suck XD I'm afraid I can't help you this time



I could've done it a while ago but was putting it off.  At least now I can try to get excalibur too.  Don't worry about the map.  XD  There's one on gamefaqs.     I found a walkthrough guide for that, it's just annoying. I think you're good with graphics (the ones I have seen anyway).  

edit: Just got Excalibur.  Woot woot.  Well that's exciting, for me anyway. 




> Err, sadly, no.  I've tried for days already, I doubt it'll appear soon. XD Guess I'm unlucky afterall. XD


Keep trying!  Maybe you used up you luck getting the ribbon.   jk You'll get it soon. *crosses fingers*


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 27, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> I'll look it up.  No one can remember details like that.   That seems easier than trying to get them from rare monsters.


Actually, yes, I remember clearly now. XD Because I discovered a mistake on the official guidebook. =P

Kizzie, it's right, I'm 100% sure now. ^__^ The mistake with the guidebook was the Soul of Thamasa, it said there that for a Higharcana you should sell 10x Arcanas, 1x Feystone and *1x* Soul of Thamasa. =P But it's 2 really. =3 I'll find the post in this thread somewhere. XD


HARR FOUND IT XD

gambling casino poker etc





Kitsune said:


> I could've done it a while ago but was putting it off.  At least now I can try to get excalibur too.  Don't worry about the map.  XD  There's one on gamefaqs.     I found a walkthrough guide for that, it's just annoying. I think you're good with graphics (the ones I have seen anyway).


Oh, I see. I could've done it a long time ago too, but I'm too scared.  When I go there I'm the only human race, and the other are all ugly monsters. XD *falls off chair from all the laughing*

Oh, I never thought of gamefaqs o__O Yeah, they'd have some there XD



Kitsune said:


> Keep trying!  Maybe you used up you luck getting the ribbon.   jk You'll get it soon. *crosses fingers*


LOL >__< That's no fair, I didn't want the Ribbon though XD I was looking for a Fomalhaut at that time, but the Ribbon appeared instead. -___-

I hope I get it soon too, I really wanna get back to playing properly. =/


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> HARR FOUND IT XD
> 
> gambling casino poker etc



Awsomeness!  That will save me much grief.  Who drops the Soul of Thamas?  (sorry I ask too may Qs).   

I thought I should have gotten the guidebook, but if it sounds rather bad.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 27, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Awsomeness!  That will save me much grief.  Who drops the Soul of Thamas?  (sorry I ask too may Qs).


Err, Oversouls in the Necrohol of Nabudis. ^^

You can also get one from Rank VI Mobhunt, Deadcity Watch. Or something. XD Lol don't worry about it, sorry if I say too many answers. 



Kitsune said:


> I thought I should have gotten the guidebook, but if it sounds rather bad.


*cheeky grin* =P


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Err, Oversouls in the Necrohol of Nabudis. ^^
> 
> You can also get one from Rank VI Mobhunt, Deadcity Watch. Or something. XD Lol don't worry about it, sorry if I say too many answers.



No way do you give too many answers!  

Emoticon appreciation dance:


----------



## syrup (Nov 27, 2006)

ok i am in need of assistance yet again.

1.what are the suggested levels for the special toast/ snake hunt, the wyrm hunt and the mousse hunt? 
2.Is the order they appear in your clan primer listed by strength? because a lot of new hunts are below old hunts in rank?
3. should i sell electrum/ what should i not sell as i ended up needing the serpent skin so luckly i didn't sell it but now i am worried about selling loot.
4. How do i find the 3 hunts above? one says special weather and so on...
5.Thank you


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 27, 2006)

syrup said:


> ok i am in need of assistance yet again.
> 
> 1.what are the suggested levels for the special toast/ snake hunt, the wyrm hunt and the mousse hunt?
> 2.Is the order they appear in your clan primer listed by strength? because a lot of new hunts are below old hunts in rank?
> ...



I can't remember off the top of my head, but you should check the guides on gamefaqs.com

As for selling loot, the game keeps track of it for the most part.  Just save your high arcanas for when you need them (and the serpent skin I guess).  

To find the location of the hunt just ask the person who commissioned you.  I know the mousse is in the Gramsynth water way in rabernastre.  I think your party had to be all female for it to show up.  Maybe not.  I don't remember.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 27, 2006)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> I know the mousse is in the Gramsynth water way in rabernastre. I think your party had to be all female for it to show up. Maybe not. I don't remember.


Actually there's two hunts in that place.

One is the 'Lost in Pudding'.Monster White Mousse.
Found: Rabanastre, Garamsythe Waterway, West Sluice Control.

Another one is,the mark called 'Crime and Punishment'.Monster name called Orthros.
Found: Rabanastre, Garamsythe Waterway, Southern Sluiceway.
Condition to make it appear: Party must be Ashe,Fran and Penelo.Girls power!!


----------



## syrup (Nov 27, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> I can't remember off the top of my head, but you should check the guides on gamefaqs.com
> 
> As for selling loot, the game keeps track of it for the most part.  Just save your high arcanas for when you need them (and the serpent skin I guess).
> 
> To find the location of the hunt just ask the person who commissioned you.  I know the mousse is in the Gramsynth water way in rabernastre.  I think your party had to be all female for it to show up.  Maybe not.  I don't remember.



ahhh i had forgotten about faq sites lol. Anyways seems how i doubt i will find a faq on this and i forgot to ask earlier what is better to equip on vaan, ice shield or shell shield. Ice shield seems to evade better and the game seems to think it is better as if I optimise it chooses it. However shell shield is further on the license grid and costs more LP making me think it is better? (it also sells for way more).


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 27, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Actually there's two hunts in that place.
> 
> One is the 'Lost in Pudding'.Monster White Mousse.
> Found: Rabanastre, Garamsythe Waterway, West Sluice Control.
> ...





Oh yeah!  oops


----------



## Mojim (Nov 27, 2006)

Syrup said:
			
		

> ahhh i had forgotten about faq sites lol. Anyways seems how i doubt i will find a faq on this and i forgot to ask earlier what is better to equip on vaan, ice shield or shell shield. Ice shield seems to evade better and the game seems to think it is better as if I optimise it chooses it. However shell shield is further on the license grid and costs more LP making me think it is better? (it also sells for way more).


If it was me, i'd chose Shell shield.It already has Shield effect on it,so yeah that can give me quite an advantage there,auto Shell + it's a shield.It can give you high chance to parry enemies attack..But that's just me.

But i rarely use shiled,only in the earlier of the game I used shield alot ^^


----------



## syrup (Nov 27, 2006)

azim86 said:


> If it was me, i'd chose Shell shield.It already has Shield effect on it,so yeah that can give me quite an advantage there,auto Shell + it's a shield.It can give you high chance to parry enemies attack..But that's just me.
> 
> But i rarely use shiled,only in the earlier of the game I used shield alot ^^



Why don't you use a shield later in the game?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 27, 2006)

^ Because most of my characters used two handed weapons.I'd go for the Atk stats more than anything  Besides,some of the weapon I used has quite high Eva stats,for example the strongest Greatsword Tournesol.I gave it to Vaan.

Another thing is,later in the game most enemies are like bosses in the earlier of the game.They have high HP.Anyways,shield doesn't always will let your character parry the enemies attack,sometimes it missed also.As long as the weapon has Eva stats on it even if it's only 5 Eva,i don't care.I will use it


----------



## syrup (Nov 27, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Because most of my characters used two handed weapons.I'd go for the Atk stats more than anything  Besides,some of the weapon I used has quite high Eva stats,for example the strongest Greatsword Tournesol.I gave it to Vaan.
> 
> Another thing is,later in the game most enemies are like bosses in the earlier of the game.They have high HP.Anyways,shield doesn't always will let your character parry the enemies attack,sometimes it missed also.As long as the weapon has Eva stats on it even if it's only 5 Eva,i don't care.I will use it



Who did you give the ZS too if vaan has tournesol?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't know if he has one.....I forgot.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 27, 2006)

syrup said:


> Who did you give the ZS too if vaan has tournesol?


I still haven't got it heh  Still in the process


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 27, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> No way do you give too many answers!
> 
> Emoticon appreciation dance:


HARR, I get an appreciation dance, yeay! *dances*



syrup said:


> ok i am in need of assistance yet again.
> 
> 1.what are the suggested levels for the special toast/ snake hunt, the wyrm hunt and the mousse hunt?
> 2.Is the order they appear in your clan primer listed by strength? because a lot of new hunts are below old hunts in rank?
> ...


1) Could you be more specific, as in the mobhunt names? =/
2) It's totally random, actually it depends on which you've done =P So yeah, random, as you personally just pick any quest as they appear anyway ^__^
3) Sell _everything._ It doesn't matter much anyway, even the Greatserpentskin isn't even necessary, you could still do the quest that involves it even without the item. Keep your Higharcanas though, they'll give you a headache if you lose count of how many you've gotten throughout your gamesave.
4) Look at asnwer #1 =P
5) You're welcome'd ^__^



azim86 said:


> ^ Because most of my characters used two handed weapons.I'd go for the Atk stats more than anything  Besides,some of the weapon I used has quite high Eva stats,for example the strongest Greatsword Tournesol.I gave it to Vaan.
> 
> Another thing is,later in the game most enemies are like bosses in the earlier of the game.They have high HP.Anyways,shield doesn't always will let your character parry the enemies attack,sometimes it missed also.As long as the weapon has Eva stats on it even if it's only 5 Eva,i don't care.I will use it


Goddamn you, azim. -__- Why is the Tournesol on a pansy character like Vaan? *cries*

Give it to Penelope, damnit! >___< =P


----------



## syrup (Nov 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> 1) Could you be more specific, as in the mobhunt names? =/
> 2) It's totally random, actually it depends on which you've done =P So yeah, random, as you personally just pick any quest as they appear anyway ^__^
> 3) Sell _everything._ It doesn't matter much anyway, even the Greatserpentskin isn't even necessary, you could still do the quest that involves it even without the item. Keep your Higharcanas though, they'll give you a headache if you lose count of how many you've gotten throughout your gamesave.
> 4) Look at asnwer #1 =P
> 5) You're welcome'd ^__^



oops, the names are - Lost in the Pudding - ( White Mousse ) - A Tingling Toast - ( Marilith ) - For Whom the Wyrm Tolls - ( Ring Wyrm ). Are the rank how difficult they are then because some lower ranks arn't available until later (I looked on faq but could not find one with lvl suggestion).

When can i go too Necrohol of Nabrudis?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 27, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Goddamn you, azim. -__- Why is the Tournesol on a pansy character like Vaan? *cries*
> 
> Give it to Penelope, damnit! >___< =P


Shut up you bastid! ...lol j/k. Vaan is not a pansy character! 

But Yondi I gave Masamune to her? Isn't that powerful enough for her 
And for my lovely Fran,I gave her Excalibur 



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> oops, the names are - Lost in the Pudding - ( White Mousse ) - A Tingling Toast - ( Marilith ) - For Whom the Wyrm Tolls - ( Ring Wyrm ). Are the rank how difficult they are then because some lower ranks arn't available until later (I looked on faq but could not find one with lvl suggestion).


If you want to do it simultaneously all the hunts,I suggest your level is 50+.
Well yes,the higher the rank,the harder the rank is,but unless if your overpower the hunt monster,then it should be realy easy 



> When can i go too Necrohol of Nabrudis?


Nabudis and Nabreus Deadlands are the optional place in this game,meaning it's not part of the storyline.There is two way to enter Nabudis from the same place that is Salikawood.West Salikawood leads to Necrohol Of Nabudis, North-West Salikawood will reach Nabreus Deadlands,they've connected to each other.

If you pick the North-West road,then you must pass through Nabreus Deadlands first,then you can enter the front gate of Necrohol of Nabudis.If you pick the west road,that's the back entrance to Nabudis.

Also i suggest that your level must be high enough if you want to explore this place and a proper equipments and proper Gambit settings.If you don't prepare all these things,you'll be dead in couple of minutes when you enter these two places.Enemies over that place is really tough ^^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 27, 2006)

syrup said:


> oops, the names are - Lost in the Pudding - ( White Mousse ) - A Tingling Toast - ( Marilith ) - For Whom the Wyrm Tolls - ( Ring Wyrm ). Are the rank how difficult they are then because some lower ranks arn't available until later (I looked on faq but could not find one with lvl suggestion).
> 
> When can i go too Necrohol of Nabrudis?


Well, those aren't so bad ^^ You can do them anytime you want. But the higher your level, the better, right? ^__^ You can even have a shot at this on REALLY low levels, as long as you have decent equipment, since these hunts are kinda easy anyway.

And you can go on the Necrohol when you're Lvl 40/above. XD Well because if not, you _will_ get ownd by the monsters down there. The same probably goes with the Nabreus Deadlands.





EDIT: >__<


azim86 said:


> Shut up you bastid! ...lol j/k. Vaan is not a pansy character!
> 
> But Yondi I gave Masamune to her? Isn't that powerful enough for her
> And for my lovely Fran,I gave her Excalibur


LOL! -__- *shuts up in a corner somewhere*  And yesh. Vaan is pansy. =P

Oooh, so Penelope is the suicidal one in your party, I LOVE IT! <3 Masamune is awesome, leave that with Penelope then.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 27, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> LOL! -__- *shuts up in a corner somewhere*  And yesh. Vaan is pansy. =P
> 
> Oooh, so Penelope is the suicidal one in your party, I LOVE IT! <3 Masamune is awesome, leave that with Penelope then.


Yeah,behave yourself kid....and stay in that corner quietly,or I'll whip your ass!! 

Yes and also,she's look really cute when she's holding Masamune  But that's not the main reason I equip her Masamune,it's because she has high speed stats in the group (well she's not exactly the highest,but 2nd )


YAY .Today i'm gonna pick up my ps2 from the shop after I finished my class,then I'll be playing the game back!! 
Oooh how much I missed it


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 27, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Yeah,behave yourself kid....and stay in that corner quietly,or I'll whip your ass!!


Yes, sir. 



azim86 said:


> Yes and also,she's look really cute when she's holding Masamune  But that's not the main reason I equip her Masamune,it's because she has high speed in the group (well she's not exactly the highest,but 2nd )


Fuck yeah. =P Her movements with a Katana (or any weapon for that matter) look really awesome. ^^ Hell, she even looks awesome fighting without a weapon. <3 Everybody else looks ghey though (the way they run, etc).

I guess I could give Penelope the Masamune too instead of the Tournesol. <3 I'll give the Tourny to Ashe, and a ZS for Vaan. XD

What armor/headgear/accessory do you have for her? =o




EDIT, AGAIN >__<:
YEAY, awesome! ^__^ Try for a Zodiac Spear straightaway first. XD And if you get one before I do, I will probably put my head through a wall or something. XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 27, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Yes, sir.


Good kid 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Fuck yeah. =P Her movements with a Katana (or any weapon for that matter) look really awesome. ^^ Hell, she even looks awesome fighting without a weapon. <3 Everybody else looks ghey though (the way they run, etc).


I knew that reaction will come 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> What armor/headgear/accessory do you have for her? =o


I don't remember  I'll tell you when I get my ps2 back ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> YEAY, awesome! ^__^ Try for a Zodiac Spear straightaway first. XD And if you get one before I do, I will probably put my head through a wall or something. XD


You bet I will Yondi!!  I'm in 
I would love to see you do that...bwahaha 

Gtg now,later Yondi ^^


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 27, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Goddamn you, azim. -__- Why is the Tournesol on a pansy character like Vaan? *cries*





azim86 said:


> Shut up you bastid! ...lol j/k. Vaan is not a pansy character!




Hahahaha.


----------



## Rime (Nov 27, 2006)

He's a pansy, look at his *cute* vest... pansy... and in his char art pose:



^Pansy^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 27, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Good kid


Lol, that crack'd me up. XD



azim86 said:


> I knew that reaction will come


HELL YEAH! <3



azim86 said:


> I don't remember  I'll tell you when I get my ps2 back ^^


Lol, post it a little later then, I'm just going to be here anyway, it's 3am now, so I can't really be doing anything else. =P



azim86 said:


> You bet I will Yondi!!  I'm in
> I would love to see you do that...bwahaha
> 
> Gtg now,later Yondi ^^


^__^
And I seriously will put my head through a wall. XD But not too hard though, it'll hurt x]

Catch ya later. ^^



And LOL Rime, "Vaan the dragqueen supreme" or something. XD


----------



## Hylian (Nov 27, 2006)

i preordered this game but i wasn't able to get it..

i had to save the money for zelda, but it was worth it


----------



## Rime (Nov 27, 2006)

What happened to the thread? I cant find it in forums >_> I had to google it to get to a link >_>

Btw. I bet Vaan can pass off as a butch lesbian..


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 27, 2006)

Three more weeks until I can play FFXII again 

Tide me over with your tales of conquest.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 28, 2006)

You guys!!!


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 28, 2006)

azim86 said:


> You guys!!!



Well this one is ever-so-slightly more manly:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Check out the bulge


----------



## Rime (Nov 28, 2006)

Bulge? I see a vaginal crease....and how manly, hes eating a star fruit >_>
Nothing manly like beef jerky or a animal limb


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 28, 2006)

Rime said:


> Bulge? I see a vaginal crease....and how manly, hes eating a star fruit >_>
> Nothing manly like beef jerky or a animal limb



Hahahahaha.  ouchie I hurts from laughing...


----------



## Rime (Nov 28, 2006)

I try I try...


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 28, 2006)

:0

I wish I could bust out the Quickenings like you, Rime ):

The only ass that gets pwned with them is my own o_<


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 28, 2006)

it just takes some getting used to.  I usually think of them as nearly manual QTE's and it works out just fine .


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2006)

Rime said:


> What happened to the thread? I cant find it in forums >_> I had to google it to get to a link >_>



I was playing with my uber godly hacking powers again. XD  I hid thread and put your post on the very top of the very first page lol. =P

And that's why I always put a link on my sig, so people can access easy if I use my powers too much. XD *lol*



Rime said:


> Btw. I bet Vaan can pass off as a butch lesbian..


OHMYGOD. -___- Are you actually implying that Vaan is a male? 

I always thought he/she was what you just discribed him as.


----------



## syrup (Nov 28, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> I was playing with my uber godly hacking powers again. XD  I hid thread and put your post on the very top of the very first page lol. =P
> 
> And that's why I always put a link on my sig, so people can access easy if I use my powers too much. XD *lol*
> 
> ...


Oh you must mean penelo 

How is it that Balthier who uses a gun and guns have low attack power according to what they say on the items is basically my strongest character and not even the highest lvl.

Levels as remembered
Vash-31
Balthier-29
Penelo-29
Basch-29
Ashe-16
Fran-14


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 28, 2006)

Guns ignore defense.

And you don't use Fran!? =0 She's my party leader.


----------



## syrup (Nov 28, 2006)

pinkmint said:


> Guns ignore defense.
> 
> And you don't use Fran!? =0 She's my party leader.



nope


----------



## Cy (Nov 28, 2006)

I always keep Vaan as my leader (I believe I've stated why...), but my favorite party members are Ashe, Fran, and Penelo, though I try to train everyone equally.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2006)

syrup said:


> Oh you must mean penelo


Huh?  *suddenly confused*



syrup said:


> How is it that Balthier who uses a gun and guns have low attack power according to what they say on the items is basically my strongest character and not even the highest lvl.
> 
> Levels as remembered
> Vash-31
> ...


Guns ignore the enemy defence, and the damage done by them is just based on the gun's Atk Pwr, the ammo equipped and your character's Spd(?).


Nicely balanced characters I guess, mine sucks XD
Vaan 99
Balthier 13
Fran 08
Basch 11
Ashe 99
Penelope 99

^__^ Maybe I'd start Lvling up the other charas as soon as I get a ZS in the Henne Mines. -__-


----------



## geG (Nov 28, 2006)

Heh, my main party is Vaan, Ashe, and Penelo too. They only got up to level 51 on my first game, though.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2006)

Geg said:


> Heh, my main party is Vaan, Ashe, and Penelo too. They only got up to level 51 on my first game, though.


51 was okay for just the main story, it certainly would've give a challenge on the final boss. ^^

But hey, now you're doing the sidequests too, right? =) Heh, means you gotta Lvl to 99 =/ It's not that hard to do, it just takes patience I guess. ^^




Argh, the Japanese version of Kissmegoodbye is AWESOME. It's sung by like, one of my favorite Japanese Artists <3 I've been listening to it for days now, while playing the game XD >__< And I can't get enough of it XD


----------



## syrup (Nov 28, 2006)

Why does everyone including me seem to like penelo and no body other then me seems to like balthier even though he is like to coolest character.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2006)

syrup said:


> Why does everyone including me seem to like penelo and no body other then me seems to like balthier even though he is like to coolest character.


I've said it once and I'll say it again, Penelope is awesome since she's soo penelo-licious!  




Balthier is my 2nd fav  The margin between him and Penelope is like heaven and earth though o_O


----------



## geG (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm gonna do side quests now, but most likely not all of them. I doubt I'll try Yiazmat or anything like that.

And yeah, the final boss is kinda hard at level 51. Not really hard, though.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2006)

Geg said:


> I'm gonna do side quests now, but most likely not all of them. I doubt I'll try Yiazmat or anything like that.


Aww, why not? =/ That's like the best fight in the game XD I mean if you exclude comedy though  'Cause Yiazmat would want your organs or something =P If comedy is included, you should definitely finish the Gilgamesh mobhunt. XD

And yeah, the final boss is kinda hard at level 51. Not really hard, though.[/QUOTE]
Yeah, more like challenging I would say, but certainly do-able. ^^


----------



## Rime (Nov 28, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Huh?  *suddenly confused*
> 
> 
> Guns ignore the enemy defence, and the damage done by them is just based on the gun's Atk Pwr, the ammo equipped and your character's Spd(?).
> ...




You Leveled Vaan to 99? TRAITOR!!!! And I looked up to you >:|
I never considered Vaan as a male, I said "vaan can pass off as a butch lesbian"  ... instead of a transvestite...
Balthier and Penelo is cool but Basch, c'mon he's hardcore even his quicknings are cool:
Lvl 1: Super Hoduken
Lvl 2: Uber Punches
Lvl 3: Pwnz0r Swords Everywhere, its kinda reminds me of Purgatory in GS2

I like Balthier dont get me wrong. He's got a gat and Tides of Fate is one of my favortite quicknings (I like the hand movements and the "ja" at the end)

Penelo is cool though I dont like her quicknings that much but her fight moves are pimp. 

Anyways.... I totally forgot why I'm posting this ?_?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2006)

Rime said:


> You Leveled Vaan to 99? TRAITOR!!!! And I looked up to you >:|


Hey, don't get me wrong too, I hate Vaan, but he leveled because in the beginning stages of the game I had the illness of the "main character" should always be in the party disease. XD



Rime said:


> I never considered Vaan as a male, I said "vaan can pass off as a butch lesbian"  ... instead of a transvestite...


Oh haha I get it now, but either way I don't like him XD



Rime said:


> Balthier and Penelo is cool but Basch, c'mon he's hardcore even his quicknings are cool:
> Lvl 1: Super Hoduken
> Lvl 2: Uber Punches
> Lvl 3: Pwnz0r Swords Everywhere, its kinda reminds me of Purgatory in GS2


Basch wtf -__- And I thought you were cool =/ Basch sucks, I mean if you look at the way he dresses compared to the others he looks like a tramp or something XD

The way he runs is pretty ghey too. -__-



Rime said:


> I like Balthier dont get me wrong. He's got a gat and Tides of Fate is one of my favortite quicknings (I like the hand movements and the "ja" at the end)


I think the Balthier specials set looks the best <3



Rime said:


> Penelo is cool though I dont like her quicknings that much but her fight moves are pimp.


Fuck yeah. 



Rime said:


> Anyways.... I totally forgot why I'm posting this ?_?


No idea too, but I guess it makes conversation.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 28, 2006)

Got the Zodiac Spear, all my peeps 50 and I just defeated Cid for the first time XD. Quickenings are getting cheaper as I get stronger >.<


----------



## syrup (Nov 28, 2006)

Penelos second quickening looks so weak compared to the others


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2006)

Goku said:


> Got the Zodiac Spear, all my peeps 50 and I just defeated Cid for the first time XD. Quickenings are getting cheaper as I get stronger >.<


Which spear is this? Henne Mines or Necrohol of Nabudis? Ack it doesn't matter, either way that's goodnews, so I congratulate you.   XD


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 28, 2006)

my main party consists of Vaan, Fran and Basch.  The other characters never interested me except Balthier.  my levels are

Vaan - 58
Fran - 58
Basch - 59
Balthier - 17
Ashe - 15
Penelo - 16

i'm close to the end, but i'm doing a lot of hunts now


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 28, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Argh, the Japanese version of Kissmegoodbye is AWESOME. It's sung by like, one of my favorite Japanese Artists <3 I've been listening to it for days now, while playing the game XD >__< And I can't get enough of it XD



Nihongo hanaseru?



syrup said:


> Why does everyone including me seem to like penelo and no body other then me seems to like balthier even though he is like to coolest character.



I like Balthier.  He's probably my favorite character.  Ashe too.  

I've leveled up evenly so all my characters are lvl. 76.  And people can complain all they want about Vaan, he's a good cut-and-slash fighter.  Does lots of damage.  Especially in berserk mode.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 28, 2006)

I like Balthier, expecially with the English voice.
I hate Penelo 

*edit: Hai, ore wa nihongo wo hanasu


----------



## Rime (Nov 28, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> And people can complain all they want about Vaan, he's a good cut-and-slash fighter.  Does lots of damage.  Especially in berserk mode.



Hah I can see Vaan's  berserk mode :
"PENELO?! Did you wear my black dress to the club?!?!" 
Penelo: "uhhh...noo~?" 
Vaan: "Bitch!, Oh hell no!"  >:|


----------



## Rime (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry I dont pay attention to how guys run Yondi >_>
Basch is rugged, he bashes faces with his axe


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Nihongo hanaseru?


HAAAAAAAAAI!  XD

Only a very very little though, just picked up from endless anime watching. XD




Kitsune said:


> I like Balthier.  He's probably my favorite character.  Ashe too.
> 
> I've leveled up evenly so all my characters are lvl. 76.  And people can complain all they want about Vaan, he's a good cut-and-slash fighter.  Does lots of damage.  Especially in berserk mode.


I'm not bashing Vaan's usefulness or anything, I'm just bashing his actual character, and his personality. -__- S-E made him somewhat.. ghey. =/ Plus his English voice doesn't sound too good. Specially compared to the Japanese version. =X



X-T said:


> I hate Penelo


-__- What's with the sudden penelo-bashing? I think I could cry  XD


Penelo. Penelo is awesome. =p <3



EDIT:
Lol Rime XD The way they run is important IMO XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 28, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> -__- What's with the sudden penelo-bashing? I think I could cry  XD


Haha....poor Yondi 

I can see most of you guys here like Balthier,that's good.I like him too,he's personality is somewhat interesting to me.


----------



## Rime (Nov 28, 2006)

Your opinion doesnt matter 
Hey, where do i find sleepga?
I need to update some spells to level...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Haha....poor Yondi
> 
> I can see most of you guys here like Balthier,that's good.I like him too,he's personality is somewhat interesting to me.


bah screw 'em, they all feel that Penelo is penelo-vable, they just can't say it because they're too shy 


Balthier is cool, clowns are always cool XD



Rime said:


> Your opinion doesnt matter
> Hey, where do i find sleepga?
> I need to update some spells to level...


My opinion is godly which means it matters 

Sleepga is in Balfonheim.


----------



## syrup (Nov 28, 2006)

Is there anyway to get the wyrm elders spore attack? Or a magick like it? That would be usefull.


----------



## Rime (Nov 28, 2006)

Bal eh?
What about Faith and Arise?
hu huuh uh uh ? 
Penelo is cute, and pretty with a spear 
she twirls !


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2006)

Rime said:


> Bal eh?


Yeah. =P



Rime said:


> What about Faith and Arise?
> hu huuh uh uh ?


Faith is available in Muthru Bazaar.
Arise in Balfonheim too. o_O



Rime said:


> Penelo is cute, and pretty with a spear
> she twirls !


Fuck yeah.


----------



## syrup (Nov 28, 2006)

What is penelos best weopon? i  currentl have her on dagers and it seems like a waste as too much like basch and vaan though vaan is also katana except when i find a stronger sword such as the demon one i have now.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh.......my........god......

I just went through the Henne mines, killed MANY enemies, finished getting materials for the Tournsol (high arcana), it took a couple hours.......

Than Zodiark killed me because I fogot to equip the dark asorbing demon shield.  I am very angry.

edit: there was no save crystal

>:S


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Oh.......my........god......
> 
> I just went through the Henne mines, killed MANY enemies, finished getting materials for the Tournsol (high arcana), it took a couple hours.......
> 
> ...


Ouch, that's saddening to hear.. =/

You could've just gone back and saved first before trying him.. o__O


Ohwell, the best you can do is try and farm again.. =/


----------



## Mojim (Nov 29, 2006)

@Kitsune: I feel sorry for you Kitsune  My first attempt was also like that,but luckily at that time there's nothing important in my inventory 

Damn!! Getting ZS in Henne Mines is fucking hard...i'm tired .No luck for today *sigh*.So does the Red Choco T_T.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm still farming compoenents

on a different note:


> Einstein was not a good student.
> Einstein was a genius.
> Therefore,anyone who is not a good student is a genius.


 Correlation does not prove causation.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 29, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Damn!! Getting ZS in Henne Mines is fucking hard...i'm tired .No luck for today *sigh*.So does the Red Choco T_T.



Tell me about it -__- I've been trying straight since yesterday haha XD It's 5.17am here 

I don't care about Redchoco anymore/fornow, I already have a Ribbon


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 29, 2006)

Do you guys know if the odds of getting the ZS in the mines is really 1/1000?  Seems impossible.    (But X-T got it in five tries).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 29, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Do you guys know if the odds of getting the ZS in the mines is really 1/1000?  Seems impossible.    (But X-T got it in five tries).


Not too sure but, there's 10% chance that a treasure will appear in the spot, and:

In that chest there's a 90% chance that it'll be gil, and 10% chance to be an item.

In that 10% chance of being an item, there's 90% chance that it's an Elixir, 10% chance that it's the spear.


So far I've managed to spawn the chest about 30 times, and only 3 of that was an Elixir, the rest were gil. =/


----------



## Mojim (Nov 29, 2006)

@Kitsune: Then,he must be really one lucky guy ^^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

@Kakihara, u said causation, and OMG my mind went straight to matrix reloaded and the merovingian's whole speech on causality.

Ok, Right now I'm about to fight the "boss" that is like a huge look-alike of one of those pokemon birds..with fire.  right when you get to the tomb of something..

anyways as of now all my characters are in the teens

penelo being brand new is around lvl 11 or 12, everyone else is 13-16..vaan is 16 along with the guest guy volneer (sp).

I can say i keep bringing in penelo and ashe for my healers cause they got more mp than everyone else, well fran is up there too.  but I basically gave everyone raise and cura..cause gd those are awesome.



OK I THOUGHT i had a hold of this damn quicken thing..but I guess I don't.

I see the ps2 controller button icon next to the 4 sec line, so I press it and it just keeps repeating the same button..I can't seem to get this..can someone explain?  so I can understand..like apparently u guys seem to.


----------



## Rime (Nov 29, 2006)

Okay quickning lesson:
1. Get someone to start
2. Screw the time bar just hit buttons asap
3. You'll see X,Square, Or Triangle above the time bar if everyone has a quickning
4. When you see an X, Square , Or triangle pres it on your controller
5. It will go to that person and that quickning next
Example: Set up: Bal, Basch, Ahe
I use Balthier to do FIRES OF WAR
It Brings me to that cool screen thingy
While Im being amazed by sexsi graphics I see an Square at the bottom of the list
The Squareis next to Basch's party position and it says Fulminating Darkness
When I press Square it goes to Basch cool hoduken quickning
As I see that I see an X next to Ashe's position and it says North Glow
I press X and it shows me that quickning
And so on and so forth till you get uber chains
*You do this and ask "Wtf Rime I dont see and X, square , or triangle**
Then Im like too bad.
What you do is press R2 to shuffle the quicknings, press R2 a time or two and eventually a X Square or triangle will appear.
The time bar is ther to tell you that you got like 3 secs left to continue the chain

**Try it, then come for more if you got a question*


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

lol I'll try that, I only have vaan with a quickening and ashe, but usually only one in the party at a time....I need more LP I guess, too many spaces in between everyone.

I dunno how your levels or quickenings were when you got to the tomb of rathaill(sp)...but I have 2 only.  and not for the same person..total of 2.

as for lvls can you tell me if you remember what your levels were when you got to the baruda boss..right outside the tomb..?  big bird flying and got flames and shit.


----------



## Rime (Nov 29, 2006)

I was like 15+  Im sure of that, prob almost 20
Garuda is a fun fun
Okay I think you should farm. 
You know the westsand teleporter crystal.
Go left of that and chain all teh Alrunes there then go left more and chain all those bandits
I remember getting a 240+ chain out there in about an hr, yeah its a lot of work but its worth it 
And it solves LP issue and good cash moneys
Oh, I only had like vaan's red twirly quickning, 
Killing garuda is hard because you need rangers I belive, but try and combo between vaan and ashe if you want


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 29, 2006)

azim86 said:


> @Kitsune: Then,he must be really one lucky guy ^^



Yeah.  I want that kind of luck.



Yondaime said:


> Not too sure but, there's 10% chance that a treasure will appear in the spot, and:
> 
> In that chest there's a 90% chance that it'll be gil, and 10% chance to be an item.
> 
> ...



Well that sucks.  



Yondaime said:


> Tell me about it -__- I've been trying straight since yesterday haha XD It's 5.17am here



You stay up late Yondaime.  A night-owl huh?  Me too (but it's only 10:00 pm here).


----------



## Rime (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey its 10 Pm here too 
West Coast Kitsune?
You guys are lucky... I can even get to try and get ZS
Damn you geomancer
Im too lazy to go get espers.


----------



## Rime (Nov 29, 2006)

OH QUESTION!
How do i get to bloodwing?
I went to Bahriem and the way is cut off, I need to get to sector 7 through a different area
help?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 29, 2006)

Rime said:


> Hey its 10 Pm here too
> West Coast Kitsune?



Yeah!  



> You guys are lucky... I can even get to try and get ZS
> Damn you geomancer
> Im too lazy to go get espers.



About the bloodwing, did you get the barheim key?  If so, the path is a little confusing.  I got stuck there too.  But I forgot what i did to get through.  I don't think there's a trick to it, but be patient and use the map.  Does anyone else remember this part?


----------



## Rime (Nov 29, 2006)

Im at the crossover point but all the ways are blocked or somethin...
I got that bariem candle... this is retarded >_>
Stupid bat


----------



## Rime (Nov 29, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah!



DANCE YAY!


----------



## Stasis (Nov 29, 2006)

Rime, when you reach the end of the tracks and cannot proceed any further, check for an obstacle you can interact with on your right. Hitting 'X' will open up a new path so that you may proceed on. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 29, 2006)

Zodiac Spear makes me lol.

I don't use FAQs ;__;


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 29, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Well that sucks.


Meh, there's nothing we can do about it, except keep trying. =)




Kitsune said:


> You stay up late Yondaime.  A night-owl huh?  Me too (but it's only 10:00 pm here).


Not _exactly_ a night-owl, I prefer vampire.  Asleep as the sun rises and wakes up as soon as the moon shines. XD

Hmm, America, huh.. =/ 

Anyway, it's 9.40am here, and it's been bright for an hour(?) or something.. I should really hide lol  I might melt or something XD I could still keep trying for the spear though, just this time in my dark room and with no pc ^^


----------



## syrup (Nov 29, 2006)

Is there anywhere you can buy golden amulets? I got one from a hunt or something but want one for each character.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 29, 2006)

syrup said:


> Is there anywhere you can buy golden amulets? I got one from a hunt or something but want one for each character.



You can get them from the pig merchant in Old Archades.  He's near the exit of the Sochon Cave Palace.  By the way, since LP are gained even by characters not in use, always have them equipped to your backup characters.  That item is great (but not as great as the Ebroidered Tippet you get later which doubles Exp).  




Yondaime said:


> Hmm, America, huh.. =/



Yeah!  From the time I assume you're in England or a European country?


----------



## WolfKiDD (Nov 29, 2006)

damn i have to wait till February or somethin till it comes out in the uk


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 29, 2006)

Rime...don't double post.


----------



## Rime (Nov 29, 2006)

Valefor said:


> Rime, when you reach the end of the tracks and cannot proceed any further, check for an obstacle you can interact with on your right. Hitting 'X' will open up a new path so that you may proceed on.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks Vale, it really does helps... Now I gotta go back. >_>

Oh ChamCha, Im trying not to double I swear but sometimes on this forum it errors me or something and it happens >_>
Thats why I delete but yeah sorry


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 29, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah!  From the time I assume you're in England or a European country?


Yeah XD I'm just disappointed since you peeps get the awesome games first before we do =/



WolfKiDD said:


> damn i have to wait till February or somethin till it comes out in the uk


Ehh.. I'd get an NTSC-U/C ps2 if I were you.. -__- It's worth it in the long run.. instead of waiting endlessly.. o.O


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 29, 2006)

Rime said:


> Thanks Vale, it really does helps... Now I gotta go back. >_>
> 
> Oh ChamCha, Im trying not to double I swear but sometimes on this forum it errors me or something and it happens >_>
> Thats why I delete but yeah sorry


no problem.  The forums have been acting a little screwy lately.  


Yondaime said:


> Yeah XD I'm just disappointed since you peeps get the awesome games first before we do =/
> 
> 
> Ehh.. I'd get an NTSC-U/C ps2 if I were you.. -__- It's worth it in the long run.. instead of waiting endlessly.. o.O



Is that the kind that you got?  Or did you use a form of converter for it to display correctly.

Anyway, I'm having some troubles trying to get this secret weapon...the excalibur.  Is it in the first part of the great crystal, or is it in the second part after you open the scorpio door?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 29, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Is that the kind that you got?  Or did you use a form of converter for it to display correctly.
> 
> Anyway, I'm having some troubles trying to get this secret weapon...the excalibur.  Is it in the first part of the great crystal, or is it in the second part after you open the scorpio door?


To be honest with you, I don't know what kind of ps2 I have. =/ It's weird, since it's able to play NTSC-U/C, NTSC-J and PAL games without any problems at all >__<

I don't think it's modded either, since when I got it, it was all sealed properly and stuff. -__-




About the Excali, I edited a pic of someone else's work a little just to point out where the weapon is:


----------



## Mojim (Nov 29, 2006)

^ I also used that map when I visit that place.I even printed it out ^^.Very useful map.

Oh Cham,when you try to get the Excalibur,sometimes the treasure can respawn/appear two times at the same place.The first time,you'd probably will get Gils or Sage's Ring.If you see the 2nd treasure,then it's Excalibur ^^

Good luck Cham.

Um Yondi,who did you give Zodiark to? I gave it to Penelo.
Damnmit!! Still no luck on finding the ZS -__-.


----------



## syrup (Nov 29, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> You can get them from the pig merchant in Old Archades.  He's near the exit of the Sochon Cave Palace.  By the way, since LP are gained even by characters not in use, always have them equipped to your backup characters.  That item is great (but not as great as the Ebroidered Tippet you get later which doubles Exp).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do i get to this place? Also is there any use to the astrological gems or is that map something completly different?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 29, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ I also used that map when I visit that place.I even printed it out ^^.Very useful map.


Lol =P I already knew where it was ^__^



azim86 said:


> Um Yondi,who did you give Zodiark to? I gave it to Penelo.
> Damnmit!! Still no luck on finding the ZS -__-.


Who said that I have Zodiark already? =P I don't want him, he's mean  *lol*

Nice that you gave it to Penelo though <3

And you're looking for the spear too, huh.. me too ^^ Making the chest appear is a little easy, but going for the actual treasure is.. well, you know how it is.. >__< =/




EDIT:


syrup said:


> How do i get to this place? Also is there any use to the astrological gems or is that map something completly different?


Phon(?) -> Tchita -> Sochen -> Old Archades -> Archades


----------



## Mojim (Nov 29, 2006)

^ Huh you still don't have Zodiark...oops my bad,heh 
What you waitin' for,kill that bitch already!

Lol yeah the ZS treasure is very hard.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 29, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Huh you still don't have Zodiark...oops my bad,heh
> What you waitin' for,kill that bitch already!
> 
> Lol yeah the ZS treasure is very hard.


Meh, he can wait till later 


It's not all that bad though, in my time when trying to get the spear, my megalixirs have actually gone to doubledigits, and I've gotten a total of _3x_ Brave Suits! XD


----------



## Rime (Nov 29, 2006)

Oy, how do i get Sassan the cockatrice across the river?
How does the pattern work
This is the east deasert camp btw, and Im too lazy to figure out this puzzle
More like, I dunno what Aryll does so I dunno how to get rid of Nathyl


----------



## syrup (Nov 29, 2006)

Rime said:


> Oy, how do i get Sassan the cockatrice across the river?
> How does the pattern work
> This is the east deasert camp btw, and Im too lazy to figure out this puzzle
> More like, I dunno what Aryll does so I dunno how to get rid of Nathyl



no idea what you are talking about but is that what the cocktarice item you get after smashing the trees is used for?


----------



## Rime (Nov 29, 2006)

Its a boat minigame, and I dunt even know what the cocktarice items your talking aboit :lol: anyways 
Im Clueless...


----------



## syrup (Nov 29, 2006)

Rime said:


> Its a boat minigame, and I dunt even know what the cocktarice items your talking aboit :lol: anyways
> Im Clueless...



I had heard there was an item in the giza plains that makes cocktarices like you or something...and that you get it after you knock down all the dead trees and walk over them.


----------



## Rime (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh cool


----------



## syrup (Nov 30, 2006)

Yondaime said:


> Lol =P I already knew where it was ^__^
> 
> 
> Who said that I have Zodiark already? =P I don't want him, he's mean  *lol*
> ...



Ty but why is there a ? mark next to phon and how do i get there?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2006)

syrup said:


> Ty but why is there a ? mark next to phon and how do i get there?


Well in that situation, the use of "(?)" would be "Assuming you were in" 

Or you could just go Balfonheim -> Cerobi Steppe -> Tchita -> Sochen -> Old Archades -> Archades 

The 2nd one might seem longer, but it's actually the faster way, IMO =)



And sorry, I don't remember how to get to Phon anymore o.O What all I'm saying here are just from the top of my head XD You can't miss it though, it's a mainstoryline place ^^


----------



## Mojim (Nov 30, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> It's not all that bad though, in my time when trying to get the spear, my megalixirs have actually gone to doubledigits, and I've gotten a total of 3x Brave Suits! XD


Me too! Before this I only have like 10 Megalixirs,but  now since I tried to find the ZS,i have a total of 30+ Megalixirs .I love this item ^^ I find it easier to obtained this item if you're really into find the weapon in Henne Mines.It can do simultaneously task,one for the ZS and one for Megalixirs.

Oo nice one Yondi...but if I have that suits that much,i'm not going to use it eitherway.To me that armor sucks


----------



## syrup (Nov 30, 2006)

What are elementals for? I have seen ice and i think it was water so far but they have huge hp and characters don't auto attack when near. So does that mean they are good or used for something? Or am i just suppose to kill them like all red dots?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Me too! Before this I only have like 10 Megalixirs,but  now since I tried to find the ZS,i have a total of 30+ Megalixirs .I love this item ^^ I find it easier to obtained this item if you're really into find the weapon.It can do simaltaneously task,one for the ZS and one for Megalixirs.
> 
> Oo nice one Yondi...but if I have that suits that much,i'm not going to use it eitherway.To me that armor is sucks


Lol, I would be on 20 Megalixirs if I don't keep using them without any reason  I just use the item for fun XD

Eh, yeah the suit sucks, but it adds to the collection. ^^ So far my armory and stuff are empty, but I'll collect all weapons when I have the time. =) For now I have to stick with getting the ZS first though. =P


----------



## Mojim (Nov 30, 2006)

Syrup said:
			
		

> What are elementals for? I have seen ice and i think it was water so far but they have huge hp and characters don't auto attack when near. So does that mean they are good or used for something? Or am i just suppose to kill them like all red dots?


They're fun to kill,if your lvl are high enough to hurt them though.Yes Elementals are tough enemies to fight,but the reward you will get after defeating it is very good.You'll get 4000 exp and 4 or 2 LP (Don't remember) for the big one,for the smaller one you'll get 1800+ exp.

The elementals will react if theres a magick use from you even if it's cure magick.If they sense magick,they'll turn to red HP bar.

They will only appear under certains weather.For example for the Ice elemental,it will only come out when there is a snowstorm in that place.For the Gnome Entitite (Earth elemental),it will appear when there's a sandstorm.To make this weather come true,well it's actually random thing.If it doesnt appear for the first time you enter the place,keep re-enter the place.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol, I would be on 20 Megalixirs if I don't keep using them without any reason  I just use the item for fun XD
> 
> Eh, yeah the suit sucks, but it adds to the collection. ^^ So far my armory and stuff are empty, but I'll collect all weapons when I have the time. =) For now I have to stick with getting the ZS first though. =P


Looks like you're having fun eh Yondi 

Lol...i've been doing the same thing as you also Yondi.I tried to collect all (not all,maybe about 90%) of the inventory.Just for fun ^^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Looks like you're having fun eh Yondi
> 
> Lol...i've been doing the same thing as you also Yondi.I tried to collect all (not all,maybe about 90%) of the inventory.Just for fun ^^


Lol yeah ^^ I better start saving them up though if I wanna have 99 

Err yeah ^^ I _was_ doing the same thing, infact I got everything except the best weapons/headgears/armors  But then I decided to sell everything after I got the Tournesol XD So yeah, I'll start sometime again I guess ^^


----------



## Mojim (Nov 30, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Err yeah ^^ I was doing the same thing, infact I got everything except the best weapons/headgears/armors  But then I decided to sell everything after I got the Tournesol XD So yeah, I'll start sometime again I guess ^^


Your new custom title suits you Yondi


----------



## Stasis (Nov 30, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> You can get them from the pig merchant in Old Archades.  He's near the exit of the Sochon Cave Palace.  By the way, since LP are gained even by characters not in use, always have them equipped to your backup characters.  That item is great (but not as great as the Ebroidered Tippet you get later which doubles Exp).



Actually, you can get it much earlier. Buy them from the merchant in the Mosphoran Highwaste town. You can get there by going north from Dalmasca Eastersand after taking a boat ride to reach the north bank.


----------



## syrup (Nov 30, 2006)

Valefor said:


> Actually, you can get it much earlier. Buy them from the merchant in the Mosphoran Highwaste town. You can get there by going north from Dalmasca Eastersand after taking a boat ride to reach the north bank.



Ty, i know how to get there


----------



## Pseudo Samurai (Nov 30, 2006)

Ehh I was again disappointed by square. For me, they have been in a slump since final fantasy 10, the last decent game they actually made. Don't get me wrong, some aspects of the game are nice, the graphics for one. My problem however is that the game just lacks substance beyond the graphics and pretty boy faces. The storyline is stale and feels like a star wars/LoTR hybrid gone wrong. The english voice acting...though in some cases is good, overall is annoying (I'm looking at you Vaan). I mean the acting just seems bland and unemotional. For example, in the beginning, Vaan looks up at a ship and is like 'One day...I will be a Sky Pirate'...though he says it in a half ass 'I'm goth and emo' voice...kinda like whatever. The music is forgettable; forgettable in the sense that in most instances I could play with no sound at all and not even notice it. The gambits piss me off because even if I finally get a gambit for an action I want my character to do, there aren't enough slots to actually equip them all. That and most gambits don't even work the way they should. Also, as the game progresses, you really dont even control your characters anymore, just move them from point A to B, fixing mistakes the gambits screw up. Technicks/Espers are useless unless you feel like killing time because they only serve to waste time, and quickenings are only good for so long. 

I think the worst problem I have with it though is that load times are just so damn long. Saving a game takes at least 20 seconds...if not more. Not only this, but the game lags sometimes too if there are too many characters on the field, or alot of spells are being casted at once. This is of course, a pain in the ass during mark hunts. The game is too easy also. Save points heal and are frequent in dungeons, bosses can sometimes most of the time be taken down in one hit if you are to use quickenings and the final boss was a joke.

To the games credit though, I really like the mark hunt system. Though the rewards usually suck, taking on higher ranks at lower levels is rather entertaining...though having to play through storyline to get more hunts sadly is an inconvience. I also enjoyed the fact that you could just roam throughout the world whenever you got bored as opposed to previous ones when exploring was saved until the very end of the game. The game has alot of side quests which can kill alot of time which can stretch the length of the game quite a bit and, with luck, allow you to forget about how horribly bad the story is. The gilgamesh easter egg was also a nice treat.

So, to its credit, the game does serve to kill time, but when compared to previous installments, for me, it just doesn't even compare.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 30, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> Which spear is this? Henne Mines or Necrohol of Nabudis? Ack it doesn't matter, either way that's goodnews, so I congratulate you.   XD



Nabudis. I actually got it on accident, I was just lvling and bumped in there from the dreadlands. Thanks tho XD

My bro stole my data and beat the game the day after XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 30, 2006)

Goku said:
			
		

> My bro stole my data and beat the game the day after XD


Ooh bummer -__-.I used to be like that *i'm so ashamed*


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Your new custom title suits you Yondi


Lol thanks XD I don't know why you say it suits though =P



Pseudo Samurai said:


> Ehh I was again disappointed by square. For me, they have been in a slump since final fantasy 10, the last decent game they actually made. Don't get me wrong, some aspects of the game are nice, the graphics for one. My problem however is that the game just lacks substance beyond the graphics and pretty boy faces. The storyline is stale and feels like a star wars/LoTR hybrid gone wrong. The english voice acting...though in some cases is good, overall is annoying (I'm looking at you Vaan). I mean the acting just seems bland and unemotional. For example, in the beginning, Vaan looks up at a ship and is like 'One day...I will be a Sky Pirate'...though he says it in a half ass 'I'm goth and emo' voice...kinda like whatever.


Pretty boy faces is a _good_ thing..? =X Damn =]

I back you up on the story point though, it's rather.. weak, compared to FFX and the PS FFs.

And yeah, your point of view about the acting is soo true. It was _nothing_ like the Japanese one, which was really emotional. <3



Pseudo Samurai said:


> The music is forgettable; forgettable in the sense that in most instances I could play with no sound at all and not even notice it. The gambits piss me off because even if I finally get a gambit for an action I want my character to do, there aren't enough slots to actually equip them all. That and most gambits don't even work the way they should. Also, as the game progresses, you really dont even control your characters anymore, just move them from point A to B, fixing mistakes the gambits screw up. Technicks/Espers are useless unless you feel like killing time because they only serve to waste time, and quickenings are only good for so long.


I think the music is weak too, heck even I don't remember any themes from the game, at all o__O If anyone would ask me all I can sing to them is the Victory theme tune >__< They even did pretty bad on that compared to the others =P

I have to disagree with you on the gambits though, because that was perfect. If your gambits are screwing up, then it's most likely your fault since you're the one that set the gambits up. =)

If you want, to refrain from moving just point A to B, then turn off your gambits, simple as that. The game has alot of variety ya know, you shouldn't just use gambits because they're there. If they're not making you comfortable/happy while playing the game, then get rid of them.

I disagree with you on the last thing too. Technicks/Espers _aren't_ useless unless you don't know how to use them properly. ^^ Technicks are pretty vital aswell ya know, you probably just don't notice it yet. You're gonna need to use it on some of the Espers and/or the strongest marks in the game.

Can't comment on quickenings, never used 'em.



Pseudo Samurai said:


> I think the worst problem I have with it though is that load times are just so damn long. Saving a game takes at least 20 seconds...if not more. Not only this, but the game lags sometimes too if there are too many characters on the field, or alot of spells are being casted at once. This is of course, a pain in the ass during mark hunts. The game is too easy also. Save points heal and are frequent in dungeons, bosses can sometimes most of the time be taken down in one hit if you are to use quickenings and the final boss was a joke.


I don't get that lag thing you're talking about when there're alot of characters on the field, so I can't comment on that ^^ 

I know about the magick though, and that can easily be avoided. You just try to use as few magicks that target more than one character, or don't cast them all at the same time, because well, that's just silly. -__-

If your a usual player of the FF games, you should know the mainstoryline is always pansy. =/ And that can't be changed, since not all gamers aren't as good as others, which means it has to be on a level anyone can play, not just for those extreme gamers, because well, their sales and rating will just go down if they do that =P And hatemail. They'll get like a bajillion of 'em. =3

That's why Square has always put sidequests on the games. For all the hardcore gamers out there that want to take on the impossible. Try completing _all_ the sidequests first, before you say the game is too easy for you. If you still come back with an unchanged opinion after all that, then I praise you, you're an awesome gamer. ^__^



Pseudo Samurai said:


> To the games credit though, I really like the mark hunt system. Though the rewards usually suck, taking on higher ranks at lower levels is rather entertaining...though having to play through storyline to get more hunts sadly is an inconvience. I also enjoyed the fact that you could just roam throughout the world whenever you got bored as opposed to previous ones when exploring was saved until the very end of the game. The game has alot of side quests which can kill alot of time which can stretch the length of the game quite a bit and, with luck, allow you to forget about how horribly bad the story is. The gilgamesh easter egg was also a nice treat.


Mobhunts.. <3 Can't disagree with you on that, I love it too. XD





EDIT:


Goku said:


> Nabudis. I actually got it on accident, I was just lvling and bumped in there from the dreadlands. Thanks tho XD
> 
> My bro stole my data and beat the game the day after XD


Lol that's awesome ^^ Getting it there by accident is pretty cool =P

And you mean by "accident" you didn't know about the treasure chests that should be left alone? =o

Lucky you, here I am though, trying to get one from the Mines. Still. -__-


And haha, you got a cool and lazy bro XD I don't have any, so noone can steal my data unless I give them it.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 30, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Ooh bummer -__-.I used to be like that *i'm so ashamed*




Lol hes younger and didn't do all the side quests so I don't care 

@Yondi

No I restarted after opening dalans treasure chest at lvl 17  my friend gave me a list. I just wasn't expecting it to get it this early even though I've logged alot of hours with the side quests


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2006)

Goku said:


> @Yondi
> 
> No I restarted after opening dalans treasure chest at lvl 17  my friend gave me a list. I just wasn't expecting it to get it this early even though I've logged alot of hours with the side quests


Oh, haha. >__< I was just about to say too. =P If you didn't know about the chests and THEN got the weapon, I would've went to your place and kick you or something  Because that would've been more than just lucky >__>


Anyway, what levels are you now then? It's a shame that you restarted for the weapon, it's not even that efficient when you get to the higher levels anymore.  Actually it becomes rather weak compared to other weapons.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 30, 2006)

Yondi,how did you get your Ribbon?


----------



## Jotun (Nov 30, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> Oh, haha. >__< I was just about to say too. =P If you didn't know about the chests and THEN got the weapon, I would've went to your place and kick you or something  Because that would've been more than just lucky >__>
> 
> 
> Anyway, what levels are you now then? It's a shame that you restarted for the weapon, it's not even that efficient when you get to the higher levels anymore.  Actually it becomes rather weak compared to other weapons.



Well I restarted quite early actually and I rotate groups of 3 to keep everyone balanced. 

Vaan- 52
Balthier- 52
Fran- 52
Basch- 49
Ashe- 49
Penelo- 49

I noticed that Katanas and poles combo alot more often so ya.
My preferred party is Vaan - Penelo - Ashe.

Penelo and Ashe are my katana bitches  and the main tank is using a defender right now, but I might revert back to sword and shield for awhile until I get the last few weps.


----------



## Pseudo Samurai (Nov 30, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> Lol thanks XD I don't know why you say it suits though =P
> 
> 
> Pretty boy faces is a _good_ thing..? =X Damn =]
> ...



Haha...touché on the pretty boys haha. Ever notice that in the regular time talking events it looks like Vaan has drool coming down his chin?

Hmm voice acting...figured as much...like any dubbed anime I suppose...ehh can't be helped



> I think the music is weak too, heck even I don't remember any themes from the game, at all o__O If anyone would ask me all I can sing to them is the Victory theme tune >__< They even did pretty bad on that compared to the others =P
> 
> I have to disagree with you on the gambits though, because that was perfect. If your gambits are screwing up, then it's most likely your fault since you're the one that set the gambits up. =)
> 
> ...



Haha...ah yes...the victory music into the camera moving around in a circle for fifteen minutes in an attempt to try to make you feel good about one hit killing a boss...

The gambits wouldn't have been so bad if there we more slots. Like with my red mages (basically magic users) there weren't enough slots from the element-weak gambits and heals/buffs they needed. Also, it lacked a 'chit they absorb this element you dumbass so stop casting it...' gambit...which could be annoying when Darkga was the good magic to use. Also, other characters other than the party leaders just stop walking when they are buffing themselves which often leaves you by yourself when rushing through a dungeon. 

And, yes, I would have turned gambits off and made it turn base, but the problem with this is that when your in a huge ass dungeon, stopping and dictating every single action is time consuming. Also, the problem with it is that you can't see all of your characters on the screen. Different scenarios call for different actions, and if you cant see your characters or what kind of damage they are racking up on enemies, you cant really know what to do...without taking a crap load of time.

Technicks- very few useful ones...lets see- steal, libra, telekenisis. Thats about it. The rest did about 1 damage, or nothing at all. As for Espers...prolly just me, but I don't see the 30 or so seconds they are out compensate for a third of your sp, especially if the character is normally a caster. 



> Can't comment on quickenings, never used 'em.
> 
> 
> I don't get that lag thing you're talking about when there're alot of characters on the field, so I can't comment on that ^^
> ...



The lag...I've experienced it at least four times. It seems to happen when I have a guest in the part and either a.) am mark hunting (the mob has minions )  b.) 4 or more monsters on the field while the guest is in the party (or if there are 5 monsters with my three characters) -usually when I have someone casting an AoE spell...

And the sidequests- ya still working on them, but over all it just feels like the game is holding your hand...only times I get game overs are/were - rushing after gilgamesh the second time with my characters at level 40. I actually survived to fight him...and then well...use your imagination. Or if I happen to run into a place while exploring which monsters are 10-20 levels higher than me in an attempt to level up faster or steal good stuff. 




> Mobhunts.. <3 Can't disagree with you on that, I love it too. XD



Ahh yes...the thrill of the hunt. Always fun to chase after the mark when your not supposed to (I.E. fighitng a rank V at level 20 xD...of course...I didn't win). I think my biggest victories were Ring Wyrm(rank III dragon in the westersands) at level 23 and antlion (rank V mantis in the mines) at 34...good times...


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 30, 2006)

Pseudo Samurai said:


> Ever notice that in the regular time talking events it looks like Vaan has drool coming down his chin?



Yeah.  And he has white circles under his eyes.  Also his abs look weird.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 30, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah.  And he has white circles under his eyes.  Also his abs look weird.



Those are abes?...I thought it was a stomach plate made out of glass...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Yondi,how did you get your Ribbon?


Cerobi Steppe, while I was out hunting for a Fomalhaut. =P Ended up not getting one, but I ended up with a Ribbon. =)



Goku said:


> Well I restarted quite early actually and I rotate groups of 3 to keep everyone balanced.
> 
> Vaan- 52
> Balthier- 52
> ...


Eh, I couldn't get myself to restart the game when I opened the chests in the Nalbina dungeon. =P

Your characters are nicely balanced, I'm jealous =P Whereabouts are you in the game? =o

Yeah it's a good characteristic of those weapons.. =P Ninja Swords are better than Poles though =P Infact actually they're better than both of them =) I can never work poles, they're too confusing for me 

My only party ARE Penelo Vaan and Ashe. =P It's not like I have any other choice, my Baltlkdnsg, Basch and Fran are lvl 13 11 08 XD



Goku said:


> Penelo and Ashe are my katana bitches  and the main tank is using a defender right now, but I might revert back to sword and shield for awhile until I get the last few weps.


Judging from the Defender, it looks like your done with the main story ^^ It's gonna take some time ya know, specially for the weapons you need to farm inorder to get in the bazaar. -__-

I haven't done much myself, I pretty much suck in the game haha XD Heck, my weapony/armory are empty, I only have a few good weapons too =P



Pseudo Samurai said:


> Haha...touch? on the pretty boys haha. Ever notice that in the regular time talking events it looks like Vaan has drool coming down his chin?


I fell down from my chair laughing. XD



Pseudo Samurai said:


> Hmm voice acting...figured as much...like any dubbed anime I suppose...ehh can't be helped


That's no excuse though, they pretty much just sucked anyway. I mean, how come that they did awesome on FFX and not this =/



Pseudo Samurai said:


> Haha...ah yes...the victory music into the camera moving around in a circle for fifteen minutes in an attempt to try to make you feel good about one hit killing a boss...


Haha, I feel you. =P I guess it'd feel good against the higherlevel marks though. =) I wouldn't know, I don't want to do it yet =]



Pseudo Samurai said:


> The gambits wouldn't have been so bad if there we more slots. Like with my red mages (basically magic users) there weren't enough slots from the element-weak gambits and heals/buffs they needed. Also, it lacked a 'chit they absorb this element you dumbass so stop casting it...' gambit...which could be annoying when Darkga was the good magic to use. Also, other characters other than the party leaders just stop walking when they are buffing themselves which often leaves you by yourself when rushing through a dungeon.


More slots would've made the game ALOT easier though >__< I mean, if there were more slots, you wouldn't be doing any work AT ALL then. Just like you said when moving about point A to B, but only would've been worse. =3



> 'chit they absorb this element you dumbass so stop casting it...'


I woulda laughed so much if that was actually on the game. =D



Pseudo Samurai said:


> And, yes, I would have turned gambits off and made it turn base, but the problem with this is that when your in a huge ass dungeon, stopping and dictating every single action is time consuming.


Hey, you're the one that said that you only moved to point A to B and it was boring 



Pseudo Samurai said:


> Also, the problem with it is that you can't see all of your characters on the screen. Different scenarios call for different actions, and if you cant see your characters or what kind of damage they are racking up on enemies, you cant really know what to do...without taking a crap load of time.


Hmm.. you could turn crazy and go solo if you want.. =P Everything will certainly be quicker, but it's gonna be _slightly_ harder since you'll be like a celebrity and everyone wanting a piece of you.. just literally. x]



Pseudo Samurai said:


> Technicks- very few useful ones...lets see- steal, libra, telekenisis. Thats about it. The rest did about 1 damage, or nothing at all. As for Espers...prolly just me, but I don't see the 30 or so seconds they are out compensate for a third of your sp, especially if the character is normally a caster.


How about Souleater and Gil Toss? Libra and Telekenisis are overrated, you don't even need Libra when you're higherleveled, since you can pretty much kill anything without having the need to know how much HP they had. And if you want to avoid traps anyway, just cast Float instead. o__O

Telekenisis is one too, I mean, yeah it does save you some MP (this would be when fighting an aerials), but it takes ALOT longer since it's weaker than spells.



Pseudo Samurai said:


> The lag...I've experienced it at least four times. It seems to happen when I have a guest in the part and either a.) am mark hunting (the mob has minions )  b.) 4 or more monsters on the field while the guest is in the party (or if there are 5 monsters with my three characters) -usually when I have someone casting an AoE spell...


Hmm.. the closest to a "lag" I've gotten is having to wait to cast Scathe because at the same time someone was casting Curaja.. does that count? 



Pseudo Samurai said:


> And the sidequests- ya still working on them, but over all it just feels like the game is holding your hand...only times I get game overs are/were - rushing after gilgamesh the second time with my characters at level 40. I actually survived to fight him...and then well...use your imagination. Or if I happen to run into a place while exploring which monsters are 10-20 levels higher than me in an attempt to level up faster or steal good stuff.


Hehe, doing Gilga2nd at Lvl 40 was pretty silly. XD I still wouldn't know though, I haven't done the quest yet =P The ending of the 2nd match is uberfunny though XD Your story was funny aswell XD

I've only been killed twice in the game. >__< I don't take shame on it though, they were worthy opponents and I was pretty stupid. XD It was Zeromus and Adrammelech, and I tried doing both at a level that.. well you know.. was so low that it was impossible to beat them XD



Pseudo Samurai said:


> Ahh yes...the thrill of the hunt. Always fun to chase after the mark when your not supposed to (I.E. fighitng a rank V at level 20 xD...of course...I didn't win). I think my biggest victories were Ring Wyrm(rank III dragon in the westersands) at level 23 and antlion (rank V mantis in the mines) at 34...good times...


Lol yeah, I did the Marilith hunt when I was 20 XD Ofcourse, I accomplished XD

I don't have any victories to be proud of.. since I haven't done much of the marks yet XD I might get back to them as soon as I get my hands on a Zodiac Spear in the Hennemines though ^__^


----------



## Mojim (Nov 30, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Cerobi Steppe, while I was out hunting for a Fomalhaut. =P Ended up not getting one, but I ended up with a Ribbon. =)


Huh,there's one in Cerobi!?  I didn't know about this.Well i've been trying to get Ribbon in Henne Mines and at the same time ZS as well.So i'm looking for these two items.

Oh yeah I forgot,now all my characters are even,at level 99 (all 6 of them)


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice makeover Yondi.  You are quite the perfectionist.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 30, 2006)

^ He's Mr. Perfect


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 30, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ He's Mr. Perfect



Even his custom title and sig are meticulously centered and organized.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Huh,there's one in Cerobi!?  I didn't know about this.Well i've been trying to get Ribbon in Henne Mines and at the same time ZS as well.So i'm looking for these two items.
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot,now all my characters are even,at level 99 (all 6 of them)


It's totally random though. You're better off getting one in the Hennemines. =)

And ohmygod, that's awesome. <3 Mine won't be all 99s for a while, I'm pretty contented with my main trio. =P



Kitsune said:


> Nice makeover Yondi.  You are quite the perfectionist.


Fuck yeah.  *kiddin'*

Thanks heh <3



azim86 said:


> ^ He's Mr. Perfect


o__O lol

Thanks azim ^^ XD





EDIT:


Kitsune said:


> Even his custom title and sig are meticulously centered and organized.


Gah, I'll take it down just because you said that XD


----------



## Mojim (Nov 30, 2006)

@Kitsune: Now that you mentoined it,i just realized at his sig...lol 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> It's totally random though. You're better off getting one in the Hennemines. =)
> 
> And ohmygod, that's awesome. <3 Mine won't be all 99s for a while, I'm pretty contented with my main trio. =P


Oh i see then.Do you still remember which section in Cerobi you got the item Yondi?

Thanks for that Yondi ^^


----------



## Rime (Nov 30, 2006)

What does the ribbon do
and how fo I get the Fomohaut for my gunman?
I got a fegget ass potion in the coffer after Antlion


----------



## Mojim (Nov 30, 2006)

Rime said:


> What does the ribbon do
> and how fo I get the Fomohaut for my gunman?
> I got a fegget ass potion in the coffer after Antlion


The Ribbon will make you IMMUNE to all negative status,except Death/KO

For Fomalhaut there are 4 places you can get the weapon.

1) Lhusu Mines, South-West most.Sector 9 Mining area, where Antlion mob was.You might need to leave and return if the chest/item is not there.

2) Cerobi Steppe.The plain just North of the Save Crystal.The treasure is random.The story must reaches to Port Balfonheim.

3) Pharos at Ridorana, Subterra B2F.Inner of South-West section, after the fake wall.The treasure is random.Requirement,after Ridorana event story.

4) Henne Mines, East hidden sectionarea
Requirement: 
- Must have at least 10 espers and finish Mind Flare/Flayer mob hunt mission (rank IV).
- Go Land Of The Garif find the geomancer to get some info, he's located at opposite of the Item Shop. Now back to Henne Mines the gate to East has been unlocked.
- Equip Diamond Armlet. If not, you might get 10000 gil.

Remember,when you want to obtained this weapon or any other rare/ultimate items,you must equip Diamond Armlet,to make superior/rare item has high chance to obtained from treasure chest.

Hope that helps


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2006)

azim86 said:


> @Kitsune: Now that you mentoined it,i just realized at his sig...lol


Shh 



azim86 said:


> Oh i see then.Do you still remember which section in Cerobi you got the item Yondi?
> 
> Thanks for that Yondi ^^


North map from the Strahl. =)

I can't say which treasure chest it's in, it's totally random so you just have to keep trying.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 30, 2006)

lol i keep hearing bad things about the story, and so far, where I am..not very far..only about 16hrs in.  tomb of rathial? or something...the story isn't impressive at all.

I did hear a lot of reviews saying story was great though, so it's very heart breaking to hear you guys say otherwise.

as for the gambits..I don't like them, and most often they only help if they are healing gambits.

I wanna make sure all my characters if not 4 are at lvl 99 before I beat the game.  and last bosses usually aren't as hard as previous ones.

I.e. ff7, ff10...sephiroth was easy enough, but those two dino monsters were hard..towards teh end, and 10 his "blank" was easy to with those summons/aeons.

so I wouldn't expect much different.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 30, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> North map from the Strahl. =)
> 
> I can't say which treasure chest it's in, it's totally random so you just have to keep trying.


Thanks so much Yondi.I think I know where it is located ^^


----------



## syrup (Nov 30, 2006)

Ahhh i found another place to buy golden amulets. The b____ mountain.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 30, 2006)

Yay I got the Tournsol!!! 

I also used the bazzar trick to double-use gemsteel and got an extra Masamune.  

Does anyone know if I can fight Omega after I beat the game?  Because I want to finish the story.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 1, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Yay I got the Tournsol!!!


Congratulations. =)



Kitsune said:


> I also used the bazzar trick to double-use gemsteel and got an extra Masamune.


You sneak  Did you also do the Higharcana trick I said? =?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 1, 2006)

^ Woo  congrats to you Kitsune ^^

I don't think so though,because the final place Bahamut sky fotress is the final place in the game.


----------



## syrup (Dec 1, 2006)

i just got the Icebrand  congrats to me


----------



## Mojim (Dec 1, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> You sneak  Did you also do the Higharcana trick I said? =?


What trick Yondi?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah I did use the High Arcana trick!  It saved me a lot of time.  

Azim, the trick is to get two different Bazzar items that use a high arcana at once, thus only using one high arcana.  Yondi can expain it better I think.  

Anyway, I'm 

Edit:

It seems I can only do the last Mob hunt after beating the Hell Wyrm.  Where/what is this Hell Wyrm?


----------



## syrup (Dec 1, 2006)

Penelo looks so odd when she uses a katana...she like jumps up it looks so weak.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 1, 2006)

syrup said:


> Penelo looks so odd when she uses a katana...she like jumps up it looks so weak.



I gave her this biggest sword (the Ultima blade).  It's as tall as she is.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 1, 2006)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> Azim, the trick is to get two different Bazzar items that use a high arcana at once, thus only using one high arcana. Yondi can expain it better I think.


Ooooh so that's the trick,really nice one ^^ I didn't know about this at all,no one told me about this trick,until you guys mentioned about it.Heh,it looks like there are still many things in this game that i don't know...the little details of course 

It seems that I've already missed to use this nice trick.I got most of my High Arcana the normal way (when I was farming for the Tournesol and my 2nd Masamune),but i never find that High Arcana is hard to get.It's kinda easy for me though 

I also gave Penelo katana.I gave her Masamune ^^


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 1, 2006)

azim86 said:


> but i never find that High Arcana is hard to get.



Really?  I had a hard time with that.  I wasted all the ones I got during from Montblanc.  For the Tournsol, I was able to steal one High Arcana AND a Serpentarius from Zodiark.  The other High Arcana I got using the Soul of Thamasa/Feystone/Arcana receipe.  It took forever for an oversoul to drop a Soul of Thamasa.    One of the High Arcana I had sqandered early on in the game was still there in the Bazzar so it counted.  Anyway, I'm glad that's over.

About the little details, I don't know them really.  Yondi and you have been helpful and so has gamefaqs.com


So I was wondering if any other weapons are worth getting?  I don't think I'm going to bother with the ZS.  The best weapons I have are:

-Tournsol
-Excalibur (which because of the holy element is _sometimes_ better than the Tournsol)
-Ultima Blade  
-Ragnarok
-Masamune
-Formalhaut (generally pretty weak)


Is the Sagitarius worth getting?  What about the Whale Whisker?  It seems like all the best weapons are swords.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 1, 2006)

^ Hehe....I still have two extra High arcana's in my inventory.Maybe I just got lucky with this item ^^.Oo how i wish my luck on High Arcana could be the same for me to find the ZS and Ribbon .Damn!! It's really hard to get these two items -__-.

Hmm,all the weapons that you listed I already have it.



			
				Kitsune said:
			
		

> Is the Sagitarius worth getting? What about the Whale Whisker? It seems like all the best weapons are swords.


Sagitarius is the strongest Bow in the game (the weapon itself also looks very nice).It has 93 Atk.Beeing the strongest long range weapon in the game I found it's really a nice weapon (to me though).When I was still using it (before I still don't get most of the powerful Greatswords),I gave it to Fran and I equiped it with Assasins' arrow (Ammo).It became a very deadly weapon.That ammo has Death Touch status,but the disadvantage about bow is they often to get missed .To sum it up,it depends on your likings when choosing your weapons.

As for the Whale Whisker,it's the strongest pole in the game.Until now i still using it (i keep changing my weapons actually).It has 108 Atk (quite strong).Sometimes when i use it,it's really easy to get 2 hits or more.Just like Katana and Ninja sword.

Hope that's help Kitsune ^^

Oh about the Hell Wyrm,i'm not to sure about it.All i know it's located at Sochen Cave,but to fight it you must completed a certain task first.So far that i know is,you must avtivate the windmill at Cerobi Stepe (but can't remember which number is it).Also the boss has 8 million HP -__-

I try to look for more info about it and i post it here later,ok ^^


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2006)

I have the ZS, whale wisker, and excalaber but no Ragnarok.


----------



## syrup (Dec 1, 2006)

When can i start to obtain those strong weapons? Also where do i find the key to the other area of lhusu mines?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 1, 2006)

You can get the Ragnarok after you do the Ixion Mob Hunt, i think.
The Hellwyrm is a hidden boss, you can get there after doing the Vyraal mob hunt, you need to give the Dragon Scale to the Wyrm Philospher in Cerobi Stepe, he will give you a key to access that extra part of the map in Sochen Cave Palace.
As Yondy said it has 8.9M HP, so this will take a long time to beat, but the attack patern is easy to get, so you can prepare for the the attacks that will make you lose more HP.


----------



## Cy (Dec 1, 2006)

Whats everyone's longest chain? I just got a 20 long chain with a Luminesence convergence dealing 31K damage (my guys were level 24), and before that I managed to get a 14 long Black Hole chain dealing 29K (with my guys being levels 29 and 24 and 24, I beleive, though the 24s may have been 25 and the 29 may have been 31.)


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 1, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Hope that's help Kitsune ^^



It does help!  I'll think I will go find those weapons.  Thanks.



> Oh about the Hell Wyrm,i'm not to sure about it.All i know it's located at Sochen Cave,but to fight it you must completed a certain task first.So far that i know is,you must avtivate the windmill at Cerobi Stepe (but can't remember which number is it).Also the boss has 8 million HP -__-





X-T said:


> The Hellwyrm is a hidden boss, you can get there after doing the Vyraal mob hunt, you need to give the Dragon Scale to the Wyrm Philospher in Cerobi Stepe, he will give you a key to access that extra part of the map in Sochen Cave Palace.
> As Yondy said it has 8.9M HP, so this will take a long time to beat, but the attack patern is easy to get, so you can prepare for the the attacks that will make you lose more HP.



Thanks guys!  I did the windmill thing a long time ago and I was wondering what all those extra doors in the Shochon Cave Palace were for.  Now I know.  



syrup said:


> When can i start to obtain those strong weapons? Also where do i find the key to the other area of lhusu mines?



A lot of the strong weapons can be found after you do the Pharos at Ridorana.  When you do the mob hunt for the Antlion, they open site 3 for you.  After you finish that part, the site 11 key will turn up in the Phon coast.  It's in the orange save crystal area.  I think you find it near a bujerrban sitting on the ground.  



Phalanx Lord said:


> Whats everyone's longest chain? I just got a 20 long chain with a Luminesence convergence dealing 31K damage (my guys were level 24), and before that I managed to get a 14 long Black Hole chain dealing 29K (with my guys being levels 29 and 24 and 24, I beleive, though the 24s may have been 25 and the 29 may have been 31.)


 

My longest chain was only about 12.  I'm not very good at that.


----------



## geG (Dec 1, 2006)

My longest Quickening chain was around 14 or 15.


----------



## syrup (Dec 1, 2006)

hmmm was the IXion hunt the one at jaruda for the demon? if so what is it that i have to do next i don't under stand


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 1, 2006)

syrup said:


> hmmm was the IXion hunt the one at jaruda for the demon? if so what is it that i have to do next i don't under stand



No that was something else.  Ixion is one of the last hunts.  These things will unfold as you progress in the game.


----------



## Pseudo Samurai (Dec 1, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> Whats everyone's longest chain? I just got a 20 long chain with a Luminesence convergence dealing 31K damage (my guys were level 24), and before that I managed to get a 14 long Black Hole chain dealing 29K (with my guys being levels 29 and 24 and 24, I beleive, though the 24s may have been 25 and the 29 may have been 31.)



21 is my longest chain. Irony being that it was my first time using a quickening with all of my characters having all of their quickenings that I got it. It really all comes down to luck though. Like one time I had Fran use feral strike 6 times in a row as part of a 19 chain, another I used vaan's level 3 quickening and couldnt chain at all...kinda sucked considering that I was mark hunting...


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 1, 2006)

Damn I'm in the Sochon Cave Palace, but I can't get to the HellWyrm.  I already got the key from the windmill/mob hunt.  How do I find this HellWyrm???


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 1, 2006)

azim86 said:


> What trick Yondi?


The trick I've been telling y00 since I got the Tournesol. 



syrup said:


> hmmm was the IXion hunt the one at jaruda for the demon? if so what is it that i have to do next i don't under stand


Nope. That's not it. Ixion is a hunt from Balfonheim.



Kitsune said:


> Damn I'm in the Sochon Cave Palace, but I can't get to the HellWyrm.  I already got the key from the windmill/mob hunt.  How do I find this HellWyrm???


HellWyrm, he's in the west-most part of the map, but it doesn't show up so you can't see it =P

Anyway, you should get to the place with alot of doors around you (square/diamond shape in the map(?)), you should go all around them *clockwise*. So to end up in the west, you have to start from the north. Start from the North, then travel to the East door, then to the South door and finally ending up in the West door. ^__^ You should be fighting enemies as soon as you open the doors too. ^^


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 1, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> HellWyrm, he's in the west-most part of the map, but it doesn't show up so you can't see it =P
> 
> Anyway, you should get to the place with alot of doors around you (square/diamond shape in the map(?)), you should go all around them *clockwise*. So to end up in the west, you have to start from the north. Start from the North, then travel to the East door, then to the South door and finally ending up in the West door. ^__^ You should be fighting enemies as soon as you open the doors too. ^^



Ohhhh. Ok I see.  That's what the door said but I didn't get it.  
Thanks!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 1, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Ohhhh. Ok I see.  That's what the door said but I didn't get it.
> Thanks!


Lol 

No problem. You can pay me back by telling me how you did with the fight instead. ^__^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 2, 2006)

what's naruto part 2? i thought they already in part 2..in the anime...but then again i'v not watched it since ep 138 

so ur tag thing says 10weeks..so it won't b on the anime till february?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 2, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> what's naruto part 2? i thought they already in part 2..in the anime...but then again i'v not watched it since ep 138
> 
> so ur tag thing says 10weeks..so it won't b on the anime till february?


Lol, not yet. Fillers was going on from ep 134(?) till now. =P

And yes, Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles/Shippuden next year. Whoo! ^__^


----------



## syrup (Dec 2, 2006)

So in the temple where you are suppose to get the kings sword do you just make all of the statues face south towards teh room with the dark mare?


----------



## Stasis (Dec 2, 2006)

syrup said:


> So in the temple where you are suppose to get the kings sword do you just make all of the statues face south towards teh room with the dark mare?



Make it easy for yourself. Face all statues to the centre of the map


----------



## syrup (Dec 2, 2006)

ok thx. Who is the strongest enemy in the game?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 2, 2006)

syrup said:


> ok thx. Who is the strongest enemy in the game?


That can't be said really. It pretty much depends on your experience when you fought the monsters. =P But personally, I still have to decide between the last Mobhunt or OmegamarkXII. =) I still have to fight them, I'll tell you when I've beaten them on this gamesave. But for now I'll say OmegamarkXII. <3




NeoDreamer said:


> what's naruto part 2? i thought they already in part 2..in the anime...but then again i'v not watched it since ep 138
> 
> so ur tag thing says 10weeks..so it won't b on the anime till february?


Oh yeah I forgot to say, if you want the banner too just go to HDMI on the Xbox360, at the cost of $99 - the site is in a different language, I couldn't understand it but the banner is on the frontpage somewhere, and I just took it there. <3

It has some info on the new Naruto game for ps2 aswell. =P


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 2, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> Lol
> 
> No problem. You can pay me back by telling me how you did with the fight instead. ^__^



Well, it was easy.  The Hell Wyrm just has a lot of HP so it takes a while.  I had two tanks and one healer in my party.  Two with berserk, haste, bravery, protect and bubble.  One with haste, shell, and faith.  I gave the healer the Sage's ring so they would't run out of HP while casting curaja repeatedly.  And just slashed away.  The HellWyrm casts Petrify and Stop so I just used Ensuna.  It also gets really fast when close to death.  But it wasn't hard.  I'm level 86 so it would have been much harder if I had done it when I first had the chance.

Oh and Syrup, I think the hardest battle is Yiazmet (the last mob hunt).  Omega is hard too, but I don't know I haven't done them yet.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 2, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> The trick I've been telling y00 since I got the Tournesol.


Maybe I don't give too much attention to it,heh sorry 



			
				Phalanx Lord said:
			
		

> Whats everyone's longest chain? I just got a 20 long chain with a Luminesence convergence dealing 31K damage (my guys were level 24), and before that I managed to get a 14 long Black Hole chain dealing 29K (with my guys being levels 29 and 24 and 24, I beleive, though the 24s may have been 25 and the 29 may have been 31.)


My highest was 17....you guys are so much better than me =)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 2, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Well, it was easy.  The Hell Wyrm just has a lot of HP so it takes a while.  I had two tanks and one healer in my party.  Two with berserk, haste, bravery, protect and bubble.  One with haste, shell, and faith.  I gave the healer the Sage's ring so they would't run out of HP while casting curaja repeatedly.  And just slashed away.  The HellWyrm casts Petrify and Stop so I just used Ensuna.  It also gets really fast when close to death.  But it wasn't hard.  I'm level 86 so it would have been much harder if I had done it when I first had the chance.
> 
> Oh and Syrup, I think the hardest battle is Yiazmet (the last mob hunt).  Omega is hard too, but I don't know I haven't done them yet.


Goodgood. <3 Did you count how long it took you? XD

Hehe, his special looks pretty good too, doesn't it? =P It's like Cid2nd's XD Oh yeah, congratulations. ^__^



azim86 said:


> Maybe I don't give too much attention to it,heh sorry


 You weren't listening when I said it to you? 



azim86 said:


> My highest was 17....you guys are so much better than me =)


Lol I got 12.. beat that


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 2, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> Goodgood. <3 Did you count how long it took you? XD



Yeah about an hour.  Not bad.  The hardest boss for me so far was actually that mob hunt in the Feywood ice fields.  I wasn't a high enough level.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 2, 2006)

@Kitsune: Congrats Kitsune ^^.

Dunno when i will face Hell Wyrm,Yazzie or Omega.I still don't get that damn spear and that Ribbon!! argh!!  It's taking forever,but nonetheless,i will keep on trying..yosh! 
I will fight them when I own those two items..bwahaha 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> You weren't listening when I said it to you?


Sorry Yondi...or maybe I forgot about it at that time :sweat



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol I got 12.. beat that


!


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 2, 2006)

azim86 said:


> @Kitsune: Congrats Kitsune ^^.
> 
> Dunno when i will face Hell Wyrm,Yazzie or Omega.I still don't get that damn spear and that Ribbon!! argh!!  It's taking forever,but nonetheless,i will keep on trying..yosh!
> I will fight them when I own those two items..bwahaha



Thanks.  What does the ribbon do?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 2, 2006)

@Kitsune: IMMUNE to all negative status except Death/KO


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 2, 2006)

azim86 said:


> @Kitsune: IMMUNE to all negative status except Death/KO



Oh that IS a good item.  mmm.... Its sounds so hard to get though.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 2, 2006)

^ Yup it's hard.I've been looking for that item for days now same with the ZS...*sigh*.Also it depends on luck -__-


----------



## syrup (Dec 2, 2006)

I find golden amulet to be pro, atleast at my level. Just from going through the "m" shrine and farming in it a bit i got 800-900 lp for the characters that had it equipped.

~Just learnt something, don't equip everyone with the same weapon even if it is good, or if you do make sure you have some half decent ones in the back. Had ice brand on 3 out of my 4 good chars and then ended up against the second storyline esper so i had to change to old weopons as it was being healed.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 2, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Sorry Yondi...or maybe I forgot about it at that time :sweat


Lol it's oke ^^



azim86 said:


> !


Haha =P I don't care too much though, I don't even use quickenings o__O



azim86 said:


> ^ Yup it's hard.I've been looking for that item for days now same with the ZS...*sigh*.Also it depends on luck -__-


Eh, I'm on the verge of quitting heh.. =P ZS is just.. ridiculous to get from the Hennemines.. =/ You need to be bleesed or something to get it there >__< It's been.. what, 2 weeks for me? =? And still nada. =/

I've got a Ribbon though XD =P


----------



## Rime (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmm i guess its time for me to get back to playing and get all the good items you guys have been getting.
been busy for awhile and I was watching Densha Otoko (still finishing) 
So I diddnt play as much as I wanted to.
Thanks Az for the Ribbon and Formoul Tips..
GL guys. Im off to search and get 99
Vaan:60
Balthier: 48
Fran:48
Basch:60
Ashe:60 

Lvling is a bitch wish me luck! 

Edit: Oh Crap I forgot why I posted this.... Where do I get that diamond armlet thingy for superior treasure?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 2, 2006)

i don't see penelo on your list..

I'm actually gonna get to play today..I'mma try to do what rime said and farm before I fight this damn boss bird thing.

I wanna beat it really easily.


----------



## Rime (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh, penelo is 48 too 
So im in Ridora second ascent ..
tips? anything I should watch out for?
I just killed slyt


----------



## Jotun (Dec 2, 2006)

Yay my internet works, and I haven't gone to Giruvegan yet, I got the Defender from a chest in Nabudis too


----------



## geG (Dec 2, 2006)

Where do you get the Ribbon?


----------



## Kai (Dec 2, 2006)

Good lord is this a beautifully constructed game.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 2, 2006)

The only Ribbon I got I was able to get by luck on my first run through the Pharos Subterra, its in one of the four rooms, I think in Umbra... or maybe the one below that...

Anyway theres a rare enemy in Pharos on one of the top floors, I beleive he drops a ribbon as well as a Lv99 Red Chocobo that has will almost never show up for the remainder of your life time in Ozmone Plains.

EDIT:
Warning: If you've never been to the Pharos Subterra levels and below that, I recommend leveling up a bit, atleast till your around mid to late 60's, the enemies there inflict nasty status on you, and as soon as you get off the elevator you will be horded by beasts and undeads that WILL kill you if you allow them all surround you (and the spawn infinitely in the center ring areas and in the other rooms... also dont attack the magic pots... disabled your gambits when near a magic pot or else your dumb party will run up and try to attack one).

So I recommend just running to one of the four rooms and exploring each room while lighting them up with Black Orbs. The purpose of the basement level is to unlock the "Unknown" floor (3rd basement level I beleive). So that when you accept "The Seer" mission, you will encounter the Seer in the Unknown floor.

If you come across a treasure chest that gives you crappy Gil (like 1 Gil) thats probably a valuable treasure except you were unfortunate enough not to get it on your first run (meaning, leave 2-3 screens then come back and reclaim it till you get something better). I also got my Ultima Weapon from there...


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 2, 2006)

Rime said:


> Where do I get that diamond armlet thingy for superior treasure?



I would like to know this as well.  

Also, where do I buy Hastega, Renew and Ardor.  Those are the last three I'm missing.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 2, 2006)

Those spells are pretty scattered.

I dont remember all too well, so I apologize if I send you on an errand 

I think Hastega is in the Dalmasca Eastersands (The Merchant on South Bank Village). Renew I think is in Dalmasca Westersands (the Merchant on the southwest exist of the Westersands before heading towards the Yensa-Sandsea). And Ardor I think is in Barheim Passage, where you met that merchant before you started escaping through the undergrounds w/ Basch., should be the northmost part of the map when you enter the passage...

EDIT:

Speaking of which, how many trophies do you guys got? There are 30 in total... and im only missing 3 (2 which I know im never going to get cause im too lazy). =/

Im missing Ba'gamnan (Complete Bestiary - not happening unless this does not include rare monsters and just the completion of the regular monster information ).

Rosler (?) I think... Its the one where I gotta complete all Concurrences... not happening cause its too random, i've gotten ALL of them except for Black Hole.

And im missing the one where you obtain rare goods from the bazaar (I donno if its specific rare goods or if it just means the Tournesol, but fuck that shit... hunting down rare as fuck monsters for rare as fuck items that they hardly drop even with the Grimoires... too much of a choir). Im strong enough as it is anyway. I already took out the only 2 "uber" challenges in the game. My job is done.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 2, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Those spells are pretty scattered.
> 
> I dont remember all too well, so I apologize if I send you on an errand
> 
> ...



Ah thanks.  I only have about half of the Sky Pirate's Den.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 2, 2006)

Rime said:


> Hmm i guess its time for me to get back to playing and get all the good items you guys have been getting.
> been busy for awhile and I was watching Densha Otoko (still finishing)
> So I diddnt play as much as I wanted to.
> Thanks Az for the Ribbon and Formoul Tips..
> ...


Lvling isn't too hard ^^ You just gotta have a couple of hours, 6 Embroidered Tippets, and head down anywhere down the Hennemines secretareas =)

If I were you, to save some time, I'd concentrate on a certain 3 in your party first. Don't even look back on your remaining 3, not until the first 3 gets 99s. It certainly makes things uberquick, IMO.



Geg said:


> Where do you get the Ribbon?


There's only 3 places that I know personally that you could get it off. First would be in the Hennemines secretarea, on the special site. 2nd would be in the Cerobi Steppe, the north map from the Strahl. 3rd would be from the Lvl99 Red Chocobo that you have to lure out on the Ozmone Plains.



Gilgamesh said:


> Anyway theres a rare enemy in Pharos on one of the top floors, I beleive he drops a ribbon as well as a Lv99 Red Chocobo that has will almost never show up for the remainder of your life time in Ozmone Plains.


It's not that hard =P It's all about patience IMO. You know what, I'm still hopelessly looking for a Zodiac Spear and the Hennemines XD

Anyway yeah, all you have to do is lure out the Chocobo on the plains anyway. The chance of it appearing is 1/200~. So it isn't _that_ bad compared to the 1/1000 chance with the Zodiac Spear in the mines. ^__^


----------



## syrup (Dec 2, 2006)

183 zombie combo . Anyways what determins how many you have to kill before you chain level because sometimes it seems twice as long such as 100 and others it seems like 50. Also are the giant glowing coins the highest chain level?


----------



## Omega id (Dec 3, 2006)

I beleive so, syrup. I think it depends on the enemy's levels or enemy types, sometimes I dont reach chain level 1 untill i've killed atleast 15 enemies, while with others I only need to kill 8 or 10 to go up the first level. But im guessing the giant coins is the highest you can go.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Rime: I found the Diamond Bangle.  It's sold by the merchant at the Dalmasca Eastersand South Bank Village.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 3, 2006)

OK, I just got to the demon wall area...and I wanna see if I can get the one sword if you defeat the first wall.

does anyone know the HP on the first wall?  I tried to do a quickening chain..and usually I'll get an end result of "inferno" the lowest..one time I got cataclysm...but anyways the most dmg I've done to it was like 9,000 something and it was very early on..thing is hard as hell to kill.

I have quickenings this way so far
vaan=2
basch=1
ashe=1

everyone else 0.

and that "desega" or w/e it's called the demon wall does is fuckin' bullshit...the character just disappears.

any help is welcome.


----------



## syrup (Dec 3, 2006)

what lvl are you?

~Finally got a 12 quickening combo on the vorpal hare.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 3, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> any help is welcome.



From gamefaqs.com



> BOSS: (Necessary) Demon Wall - HP: 10332 - LV: 16
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> The difficulty of the Demon Wall brings back memories of a similarly difficult
> ...



My own advice would be: Everything is easy if you level-up.

Edit: Upon review, this write-up sucks.  You don't even have the right Gambits that early in the game.  Just cast berserk on your strongest character and hack away.


----------



## syrup (Dec 3, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> From gamefaqs.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about quickenings?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 3, 2006)

syrup said:


> What about quickenings?



Yeah that's a good idea.  But I personally hate running out of MP so I'd only use it if you can get more than 2/3 of the bosses HP down.  


Does anyone know where to get the Rod for the fishing mini-game?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 3, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Does anyone know where to get the Rod for the fishing mini-game?


In Balfonheim, in the Airshipterminal map. There's a guy fishing there, and you have to rob him. XD

Talk to him first, then select the first option. After that, stay away from the place you were talking, but don't leave the place. I suggest staying on the Terminal gate but don't enter.

After a while, go back to the place you were talking, and the man'll be gone, but it seems that he left his rod. Take it and go back to Dalmasca Estersand. Done. ^__^


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 3, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> In Balfonheim, in the Airshipterminal map. There's a guy fishing there, and you have to rob him. XD



 Hahaha.  Thanks.   What ever happened to the wholesome life-lessons of FF games?


----------



## Jotun (Dec 3, 2006)

Speaking of the fishing quest, how are you supposed to get the "special bottles"
? I looked around and it said I can get them from any of the first 3 fishing areas. I fished for 3 hours no fucking special bottles >.>


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 3, 2006)

Goku said:


> Speaking of the fishing quest, how are you supposed to get the "special bottles"
> ? I looked around and it said I can get them from any of the first 3 fishing areas. I fished for 3 hours no fucking special bottles >.>



I think you have to get a perfect score.  Meaning, all the buttons pressed correctly in a fishing trip.  I got most of them right away.  But I'm not sure.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 3, 2006)

Nop, you'll just get them normally, i found four bottles just in 3 tries. Go check your key items, they are probably there already.


----------



## Cy (Dec 3, 2006)

I had 5 people with 2 quickenings and one person with 3 by the time I fought the demonwalls. I arcblasted the first for 20K damage and on the second my big quickening team decided to suck and delt all of 3K with their quickenings (no concurrence), so my secondary team blasted the wall to bits with their quickenings.

Easy way to abuse quickenings: First use your main team's quickenings. Then switch out one member for a side-team member, use their quickenings and get mist charges- I've gotten around a 14 chain or so with only one person having mp before. Keep doing this for a total of 4 quickening chains, which will often total around 50k+ damage at around level 30. I did this to Taimat and killed it in two quickenings, I believe. I was planning on doing it on the Great Wyrm, but instead I decided to just let my first team (which was my secondary team, which are the same levels as all my main team except for Vaan) die, and then sent out my main team and just had them fight normally instead of quicking because, to be honest, fights are a lot funner when you don't get cheap quickening kills. Plus my characters all deal 300-700 damage an attack anyways, due to me always trying to get all the best weapons and all the techs and magiks as soon as possible( such as not talking to whoever I need to to get farther until I have everything I want, which also tends to mean my characters are at higher levels then my enemies most of the time). 

Right now everyone has 3 quickenings. Also, the HP bonuses (I think they total 1K Hp) are very useful, along with the speeding up abilities. While I do recommend everyone to have at least one spell to hit multiple enemies and a single enemy spell (for flying opponents, though carrying extra bows and guns works amazingly well, as well), quickenings, white magic, hp increasers, and the speed increasers should be your main priority IMHO. Two good places for LP are skeleton bridge in the Lhusu Mines which, along with the Ba'Gammon area, have all skeletons so they are also great for getting massive chains and money (as they commenly drop bone fragments worth 198 gil, and you can get 99 of them in 30 minutes to an hour along with over 100 lp) and the area in the Ozmone Plains with all the Zus and Zanghals is also great since they all give 2 lp, plus the Zanghals drop an item worth 400 or so gil (I think), and they give a fair amount of exp.


----------



## tanukibeast (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm in the wastes right now. it's a great place to score some expensive loot .


----------



## geG (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow, by the time I fought the demon wall almost all of my characters had all 3 quickenings.


----------



## Rime (Dec 3, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Hey Rime: I found the Diamond Bangle.  It's sold by the merchant at the Dalmasca Eastersand South Bank Village.



Thanks Kits,

As for the demon wall... lvl up and just savvy it 
I didnt even know about quicknings till after tomb 
go outside chain like hell melee the crap out of it then finish with quickning


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 3, 2006)

that whole torch thing only works for the second wall, the first wall the torches aren't in reach to actually slow or w/e it down.  I tried and the menu just keeps showing attack and common combat menu.

most of the characters are 15, vaan is 18..and couple others are 16.

I bought basch this hammer..iron hammer i think attack power is 53.
so hopefully that'll help.  but I'll see what I can do.

also I keep getting people with silence on them..i use vox on them and it keeps saying "miss" and I even try the herb item to get rid of silence and that don't work either...it's really annoying cause it keeps putting on people that cast magic.


----------



## syrup (Dec 3, 2006)

When is the point of no return? like where you need to finish all side quests such as the doors in KH.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 3, 2006)

When you return to balfonheim, after the Pharos at Ridorama event:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 if you enter sky fortress Bahamut you cannot go back





Anyway i managed to kill Yazmat a few minutes ago, it took me the better part of 4~5hours. Now onto Omega


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2006)

I kinda feel like getting turnsol and doing the final dungeon then doing the final hunts and bosses for fun....meh


----------



## Mojim (Dec 3, 2006)

@X-T: Congrats X-T ^^

@Kaki: Can't wait to finished the game eh Kaki?!


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 3, 2006)

X-T said:


> Anyway i managed to kill Yazmat a few minutes ago, it took me the better part of 4~5hours. Now onto Omega



Ooh, good job.  I tried last night, but only got about half it's HP down before I died.  It started casting death gaze OVER AND OVER again and there was just nothing I could do.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 3, 2006)

^ That must have been feel suck for you isn't it Kitsune .Is Yazmat big? I mean it's size ^^


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 3, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> that whole torch thing only works for the second wall, the first wall the torches aren't in reach to actually slow or w/e it down.  I tried and the menu just keeps showing attack and common combat menu.
> 
> most of the characters are 15, vaan is 18..and couple others are 16.
> 
> ...



You do know the merchant outside of the tomb sells them, right? The herbs, that is ^^


----------



## Cy (Dec 4, 2006)

Beating Yiazmat deserves reps.

Edit: Raincheck on the reps. Turns out that I've somehow given out my max for the day. Weird, since I generally rarely rep.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 4, 2006)

REMUS, I know.. I already had some too, but both that and Vox (use on an ally to remove silence) don't do shit.. and I can't figure out why....it's like the only illness I can't fix so far.

as for the first optional wall I finally beat it..I had put berserk on vosselor and then had everyone use their quickenings..and I picked up some spare ethers 

I did 1 cataclysm, and a couple infernos and it was pretty much done after that.  I really hate the R2 shuffle thing...cause it doesn't always show something and the timelimit is so short..

so far I have 2 quickenings for vaan, and ashe, 1 for basch and 1 for balthier...both vaan's and ashes' second quickenings are so badass.

lol I got the demonsbane on the 2nd try...(saved after i beat the required wall boss) and opened up the stairs to walk on...so I just keep restarting the game and going down those stair mazes to get the demonsbane.

I so far got 2..haha those were easy to get..I'm trying to get 2 more for ashe and balthier..cause I got one for basch and vaan pretty fast..but currently it keeps giving me low gil or some useless item holy mote or something.

anyways I'm not gonna progress any further till I get 4..no matter how long it takes 

soon after this I think I get my first esper..

also if anyone wants to know THE FIRST WALL the optional one..is around 20-25,000 in health points...cause I did cataclysm and I got like 15,000 something and then another 8 from infernos and he didn't die..so at least 20,000, probably more like 25-30,000 

so belias only 15,000 something should b cake.

sucks that you can't use quickenings when your in berserk mode..
and oh yeah

DEMONSBANE kicks so much ass, especially at this point... does at least 400dmg everytime ..at the most I've seen it do was 600 or 699, forgot the read out on it.  but 400 at least is damn good to me.  and if I got 4 people doing that 1600 down.

my characters after the wall demons are at like this

vaan-19
basch-19
balthier-17
ashe-17
penelo-16
fran-16

I wasn't using fran for awhile cause her ass was on silence and she kept attacking herself then people on the team..and since my Vox nor those herbs will stop it..i stopped using her for now.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 4, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ That must have been feel suck for you isn't it Kitsune .



Yeah kind of.  But it's ok.  



> Is Yazmat big? I mean it's size ^^



Yeah he's pretty big.  You fight him in the Pharos Coliseum.  He looks like the Hell Wyrm (or any of the wyrms) but bigger.  

It's not a very hard battle for the most part.  It about endurance.  It took me a couple hours just to get his HP down to half!  And some luck, because that death gaze seems unstoppable.  I was sort of dozing off at that point (it was 3:00 am) so I might have just lost concentration and f'ed it up.



NeoDreamer said:


> so belias only 15,000 something should b cake.



To those at the beginning of the game, don't forget to steal from the espers.  The can give you High Arcana.  Save these, you'll want them later for a good weapon.



Edit:  X-T. what level where you when you killed Yazmat?


----------



## Rime (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh now I learn espers have high arcana... I just jewed myself out of like 6 T_T
i hate being noob


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 4, 2006)

Rime said:


> Oh now I learn espers have high arcana... I just jewed myself out of like 6 T_T
> i hate being noob



Don't worry about it.  There are other ways to get them.


----------



## syrup (Dec 4, 2006)

I got like a pebble or something from espers so far...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 4, 2006)

X-T said:


> When you return to balfonheim, after the Pharos at Ridorama event:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Oh, congratulations. ^__^

I have plans of killing it in under 2 hours. XD Maybe 1 1/2 XD



Kitsune said:


> Ooh, good job.  I tried last night, but only got about half it's HP down before I died.  It started casting death gaze OVER AND OVER again and there was just nothing I could do.


Lol, that magick is awesome XD It looks ubercool =P But err yeah, Phoenix Downs might help instead of Arise. =) And turn off your attacking gambits so you can concentrate on surviving first. ^^



azim86 said:


> ^ That must have been feel suck for you isn't it Kitsune .Is Yazmat big? I mean it's size ^^


Yiazmat is uberbig o__O He fills the size of the Ridorana Colliseum ^^


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 4, 2006)

syrup said:


> I got like a pebble or something from espers so far...



They don't necessarily drop a high arcana.  But I got several that way.




? Yondaime ? said:


> Oh, congratulations. ^__^
> 
> I have plans of killing it in under 2 hours. XD Maybe 1 1/2 XD


If you do that it would be amazing.  :amazed 




> Lol, that magick is awesome XD It looks ubercool =P But err yeah, Phoenix Downs might help instead of Arise. =) And turn off your attacking gambits so you can concentrate on surviving first. ^^


I'll give that a try.  Because if it works, then beating Yazmat will be much easier.  


What's up in your game?  Still looking for the ZS?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 4, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> They don't necessarily drop a high arcana.  But I got several that way.


Lol, with Adrammelech, you can get 99 Higharcanas ^^

Enter the battle, don't touch anyone except him, and equip thiefcuffs and keep stealing till you get a Higharcana. Then exit asap, go back, and repeat. XD




Kitsune said:


> If you do that it would be amazing.  :amazed


It would, wouldn't it. ^^ Still, I have no idea when the hell that'll be. -__-

Oh yeah, I played around with HellWyrm a little the other day. XD It was my first time fighting him. =P I was pissing about so much since it was too easy, hell, even at one point I was having a one on one with him with a Tournesol Penelope, and I kicked it's ass <3

Took me 31 minutes exactly (including the intro movie and the ending movie, since I don't skip them =3), I had a friend to time it for me =P

Oh yeah, did I say I forgot to save afterwards? XD I turned the ps2 straightaway after beating him XD (Plus I didn't want to save anyway =P)



Kitsune said:


> I'll give that a try.  Because if it works, then beating Yazmat will be much easier.
> 
> 
> What's up in your game?  Still looking for the ZS?


It should help you, even if just a little, since the action times for using an item is very fast, thus saving valuable time. ^^

My game.. I'm not too sure XD I haven't been looking for the Spear, been exploring, farming for some loot <3 And getting some equipments. ^^

But yeah, I need to get back looking for the spear sometime, shouldn't I? =P

And uhm, I'm waiting for something to arrive in the mail right now XD Maybe it could have something to do with the game, I can't tell yet =P


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 4, 2006)

@Neo: I wouldn't worry about Belias. My party attacked like normal, and I controlled Fran on the sidelines, casting Cure when needed and Cura after the Esper used Fira.

Which, considering my low levels, was quite the disappointment after the rather challenging Demon Wall XD


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 4, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> Lol, with Adrammelech, you can get 99 Higharcanas ^^
> 
> Enter the battle, don't touch anyone except him, and equip thiefcuffs and keep stealing till you get a Higharcana. Then exit asap, go back, and repeat. XD


Awesome trick!  I wish I knew about that a few weeks ago.  




> Oh yeah, I played around with HellWyrm a little the other day. XD It was my first time fighting him. =P I was pissing about so much since it was too easy, hell, even at one point I was having a one on one with him with a Tournesol Penelope, and I kicked it's ass <3


 The HellWyrm is pretty easy.  By the way, I put the Tournsol on Penelo for a while and it does look good on her.  It's a very girlish sword.   



> Took me 31 minutes exactly (including the intro movie and the ending movie, since I don't skip them =3), I had a friend to time it for me =P


 That's pretty quick.



> Oh yeah, did I say I forgot to save afterwards? XD I turned the ps2 straightaway after beating him XD (Plus I didn't want to save anyway =P)


 Huh?  Why not?   




> It should help you, even if just a little, since the action times for using an item is very fast, thus saving valuable time. ^^
> 
> My game.. I'm not too sure XD I haven't been looking for the Spear, been exploring, farming for some loot <3 And getting some equipments. ^^
> 
> ...


I'm not going to bother with the spear.  It's too much trouble.  I just wish I'd gotten it the normal way.  If I play the game again someday I'll just get it then.

And I'm going to level up a little more before fighting Yazmat.
What are you getting in the mail?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 4, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Awesome trick!  I wish I knew about that a few weeks ago.


I forgot about it, I just remembered after saving and having killed him a few moments after XD




Kitsune said:


> The HellWyrm is pretty easy.  By the way, I put the Tournsol on Penelo for a while and it does look good on her.  It's a very girlish sword.


Ah, I love the way your mind thinks.  Who has the sword now then? =o



Kitsune said:


> That's pretty quick.


I guess. But it could be better. ^^



Kitsune said:


> Huh?  Why not?


I'm just crazy like that. XD It was pretty easy anyway, and getting there is too. =) So it shouldn't bother me too much. ^__^




Kitsune said:


> I'm not going to bother with the spear.  It's too much trouble.  I just wish I'd gotten it the normal way.  If I play the game again someday I'll just get it then.
> 
> And I'm going to level up a little more before fighting Yazmat.


Aww, really?  Come on, you only have to try 1,000 times 

Being 99s with Yiazmat should help a little, but it's not a necessary thing. ^__^ It makes things easier to some extent though =P



Kitsune said:


> What are you getting in the mail?


It's a secret. <3 XD Nah, not really. I'll tell ya soon enough. =P


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 4, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> Ah, I love the way your mind thinks.  Who has the sword now then? =o



Heehee.   I actually trade off equipment constantly depending on the situation.  Since I use all the characters, I have to trade off the best swords.  So Penelo gets it 1/4 of the time (Ashe and Fran get my masamunes because of the magic stats).  





> I'm just crazy like that. XD It was pretty easy anyway, and getting there is too. =) So it shouldn't bother me too much. ^__^
> 
> 
> Aww, really?  Come on, you only have to try 1,000 times
> ...



You're such an oddball Yondi.    But that's why I like you.  We obsessive-compulsive people must stick together.  

Well I'm off to bed.  Nighty-night.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 4, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Yiazmat is uberbig o__O He fills the size of the Ridorana Colliseum ^^


Woah!...OK


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 4, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Heehee.   I actually trade off equipment constantly depending on the situation.  Since I use all the characters, I have to trade off the best swords.  So Penelo gets it 1/4 of the time (Ashe and Fran get my masamunes because of the magic stats).


Oh I see. =/ That's not so bad I guess, atleast she gets a turn with the sword.






Kitsune said:


> You're such an oddball Yondi.    But that's why I like you.  We obsessive-compulsive people must stick together.


Lol, that's what I am. XD Omg you like me =P That deserves a quoting in my sig *evil grins* ^__^



Kitsune said:


> Well I'm off to bed.  Nighty-night.


Heh, nighties. ^__^ Don't dream about Yiazmat too much. =)


----------



## syrup (Dec 4, 2006)

Ty but...Who is Adrammelech?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 4, 2006)

I had my part at lvl 90 and a backup at lvl 60. Vaan had Tournesol and basch had masamune, Fran was the support.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 4, 2006)

syrup said:


> Ty but...Who is Adrammelech?


Adrammelech could be your first optional Esper, could be found at the Zertinan Caverns, which could be reached from the Ozmone Plains, Dalmasca Westersand and from the Sandsea.

You shouldn't have too much problems fighting, just start off with a good quickening chain, which would hopefully take off atleast half of the lifebar, considering the chain finishes with a good concurrence. ^^ Then he puts up a Full Barrier, there's nothing much you can do about it in this phase, except survive. Take care of his little bitchy minions too while you can't attack Adrammelech himself. =P And I just rambled on some useless stuff, since we don't want to kill him yet. XD

Anyway, yeah, just enter the cavern and go to the center which the boss lies. Steal the Higharcanas and run away from the battle, then enter back. ^__^


----------



## Stasis (Dec 4, 2006)

Also, his Thundaja inflicts Stop which is annoying so equip an accessory that prevents it just in case. You might want to cast magic in this battle since he's of the flying type. The -ga spells help in getting rid of those skeles too. Blizzaga works best for me.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 4, 2006)

Can I ask how the people w/o guides found the optional espers?  I mean I'm all for exploration, but to come by that seems crazy lucky.  I know in FFX, there were a couple aeons that were hard as hell to find.

Also WTF IS AN ARCANA?  and what will it do?  is that like dark magic spells?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 4, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> Can I ask how the people w/o guides found the optional espers?  I mean I'm all for exploration, but to come by that seems crazy lucky.  I know in FFX, there were a couple aeons that were hard as hell to find.
> 
> Also WTF IS AN ARCANA?  and what will it do?  is that like dark magic spells?


Most of the Espers can easily be found by exploration (probably except Chaos -__-) They're usually just found in a storyline place, but you have to go back to the place some other time, most likely after the story for that place.

And an arcana is just the solidified soul of the monster you just slayed.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 4, 2006)

I actually used the guide once every so often but it was my friends so I had to give it back all the time 

Because of that, the first optional Esper that I obtained was Exodus himself. When for alot of other people its Adrammalech himself. Either way, Exodus was suprisingly the easiest one to obtain (atleast, the easiest Rank 2 Esper) to me.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 4, 2006)

You uso Arcanas to make High Arcanas, these are used to make another kind of items or to trade for weapons.


----------



## syrup (Dec 4, 2006)

So anything special i should do before i go to Archades for the first time? (just finished mt B) lvls 37-40.

~If anyone has some spare reps floating around i would greatly appreciate them. I don't usually ask but i almost have 1k posts and need more rep before i can become a senior member.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 4, 2006)

ok you explained kinda what a arcana is ..is it something u can actually use ? or just sell for good amount of gil?


----------



## Rime (Dec 4, 2006)

Arcana are loot fer gil, but theres a way that if you sell certain things with your arcanas you can buy high arcanas where you sell to get uber items


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 4, 2006)

lol I don't see anything about this in the book, maybe I should look at it again.


----------



## syrup (Dec 4, 2006)

I learnt much more on here then from the book.

~Ty kitsune and Pancake wonderor. I am lost syrup without a pancake to smother  lol. Now i only need about 230 more points


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 4, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> Lol, that's what I am. XD Omg you like me =P That deserves a quoting in my sig *evil grins* ^__^



WooHoo!  I'm in a sig.  First time too.


----------



## Rime (Dec 4, 2006)

I wanna be in it I wanna be in it too 

Oh yeah "Non-related question"  
Whats Mo-e? I heard it like 80 times in Densha
and the Otaku gets all off when hawt girl says it
Im thinkin it means ultra sex.. but I dunno


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 4, 2006)

Rime said:


> I wanna be in it I wanna be in it too
> 
> Oh yeah "Non-related question"
> Whats Mo-e? I heard it like 80 times in Densha
> ...


----------



## Rime (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Kitsy 
you got a cute avatar btw ^^


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 5, 2006)

Rime said:


> Thanks Kitsy
> you got a cute avatar btw ^^



Thanks Rime =)  I want to make the edges transparent so it just a circle.  If anyone knows how, tell me!


----------



## Rime (Dec 5, 2006)

OMG IM SO PISSED!!!!!
I just finished that fight in ridora
the one with Frimfrat andd cid
and after the cinimatic and all said and done
the screen stays white for like 5 mins
my whole game froze
and its like 3 consecutive battles >_< and a crap load of time before you get to the area after the save point
I cant play tomorrow either because im like uber busy tomorrow
sadface!!!! im so pissed


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 5, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> lol I don't see anything about this in the book, maybe I should look at it again.


Collector's Edition guide, pg. 289 & 294.



Kitsune said:


> WooHoo!  I'm in a sig.  First time too.


Much love. <3



Kitsune said:


> Thanks Rime =)  I want to make the edges transparent so it just a circle.  If anyone knows how, tell me!


I knew something was wrong. =P

Uhm, it depends, what program are ya using? ^__^ Or I could just do it for ya ^^


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 5, 2006)

*hugs Rime*



I feel your pain, my PS does that sometimes.

Just take a break from it and you'll probably feel better later (:


----------



## syrup (Dec 5, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Thanks Rime =)  I want to make the edges transparent so it just a circle.  If anyone knows how, tell me!



did you try saving it as a bmp or gif?


----------



## Rime (Dec 5, 2006)

Remus said:


> *hugs Rime*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woot, hugs fuuu


----------



## syrup (Dec 5, 2006)

All the katanas I have seen so far are so weak looking I mean where are the Auron style ones.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 5, 2006)

You mean Auron's over exagurated Katana's?

Yeah this game took a more realistic approach to Katana's 

Im going to replay the game and challenge myself. Heres how im going to do it:

-One Character
-One Esper (Ultima)
-One Handed & Ninja Swords only
-No Quickenings
-No Gambits

Cant remember what else I was going to limit... since im going to use once character i'll be leveling up faster (since all of the EXP wont be divided and split between the party...). Thats the only upside to it...

Also, I remember reading something like this on the guide, but im not clear... so

Question:
If I dont obtain any Quickening's, but I do obtain Ultima that is a Rank 3 Esper. Once I buy her on the License Panel i'll have 3 Mist Charges automatically right? If so does this mean all of my quickening's are automatically activated as well or what? Cause if all 3 of my Quickenings get activated I guess i'll just not use the Quickening Menu regardless.

Also in the beginning i'll be forced to play Vaan, but I really wanna make Balthier or Ashe the solo character I play through out the game. So im going to try my best to keep Vaan at Level 1 from the start (I want everyone except Balthier or Ashe to be level 1 - depends which one of those two I decide to play alone, though I like Balthier more, im probably going to play Ashe alone).

Some bosses are just annoying when their HP gets low though (like Zodiark, the fight took me like 10mins longer because I didn't destroy his remaining life with a quickening, so in the end he kept putting up Physical Attack/Magic Barriers and each time he puts one down he'll immediately put it back up on his next turn, regardless I was able to defeat him using the original tactic ).

I just donno how im going to Approach Yiazmat or Omega solo, even with me at level 99...


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 5, 2006)

Rime said:


> OMG IM SO PISSED!!!!!
> I just finished that fight in ridora
> the one with Frimfrat andd cid
> and after the cinimatic and all said and done
> ...



Oh man that uber-sucks.  Your avatar really captures the mood here (not of Jiraiya's hornyness, but of bug-eyed rage).  If it's any consolation I died fighting Yiazmat again (after two hours wasted).  But that was my fault not the machine's so it's different.  Anyway, I feel your pain.



? Yondaime ? said:


> Uhm, it depends, what program are ya using? ^__^ Or I could just do it for ya ^^



I'm not using a program.  I just switched from PC to Mac and I need to get Photoshop (which I will do very soon).  That would be awesome if you did it for me.  Don't go out of your way or anything though, I probably should learn to do it on my own.  

Did you get your package?  Sorry for being nosy, I'm a curious cat. 



syrup said:


> did you try saving it as a bmp or gif?


I haven't tried anything yet because I'm clueless.    I had photoshop on my last computer but I never used it.  



Gilgamesh said:


> Im going to replay the game and challenge myself. Heres how im going to do it:
> 
> -One Character
> -One Esper (Ultima)
> ...



That sounds incredibly difficult.  Keep us posted though, it sounds interesting.  I have no clue about the Mist Charge question.  You should make Ashe your main character.  But both of those are my favorties too.  Heck, I might just choose Baltheir to stare at his tight little black pants for 100 hours.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 5, 2006)

@Gilgamesh: Wow I salutes you if you can do like that  That's some crazy shit you're trying to do though @__@


----------



## Omega id (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll try my best to keep you posted Kitsune  If possible, I can even borrow a digital cam and record my menu when im half way through (if I can make it halfway through, lol).

There will be times when im forced to play 2 characters though (when Larsa or Reddas decide to join my party). But i'll try my best to get rid of them before I do anything challenging


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 5, 2006)

Then you can try the no LB challenge that's circling around xD


----------



## Omega id (Dec 5, 2006)

No LB challenge? I hope that doesn't stand for No License Board because if so... I find it totally impossible... thats like always being at Level 1 even when your at level 99 =/ lol


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 5, 2006)

It does indeed stand for no license board 

It puts all previous low-level challenges to shame xD If someone pulls it off I shall post links.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 5, 2006)

Damnit... now im tempted to do that... <.< but always having a gun or a Mythril Blade / Sword will suck... There is absolutely NO development in defense or offense! ITS CRAZY...

EDIT: I might as well fight barehanded!


----------



## Mojim (Dec 5, 2006)

^ You're trying to do the impossible things ya know.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Solo is quite possible (i've seen Solo/No Gambit vids on youtube of FFXII)... the impossible would be what Remus suggested


----------



## Mojim (Dec 5, 2006)

^ Lol yeah,i mean without LB abilities are the same as you're at lvl 1


----------



## Rime (Dec 6, 2006)

gak im so friggen busy i hate school
sadfaceeee... 
and i think i can barely play a little tomorrow
kitsune, i'll try and fix your avatar later if i can
thanks for your support


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 6, 2006)

Rime said:


> gak im so friggen busy i hate school
> sadfaceeee...
> and i think i can barely play a little tomorrow
> kitsune, i'll try and fix your avatar later if i can
> thanks for your support



Hey no prob, buddy.  Are you having exams?  I am (I'm almost done with college.  If all goes to plan, I will be finished with school forever by next Thursday...unless I go to grad school...which I can't think about right now...sorry just ranting...)

Edit: If you're busy don't worry about my avatar.  Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 6, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> I'm not using a program.  I just switched from PC to Mac and I need to get Photoshop (which I will do very soon).  That would be awesome if you did it for me.  Don't go out of your way or anything though, I probably should learn to do it on my own.
> 
> Did you get your package?  Sorry for being nosy, I'm a curious cat.


Okay, I'll get right on it ^^ Sorry for the late reply, 33 hours sleep was too tempting for me XD And I won't ^^

Erm, yeah, I got the package, sucked though, I can't do much about it yet =P I may have already have one of them from years ago, and I just forgot about it >__> It really sucks when your memory sucks XD And it's quite alright, curious cats are awesome. <3 I'll keep you updated though, since I can't tell what it is yet =P


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 6, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> I think Solo is quite possible (i've seen Solo/No Gambit vids on youtube of FFXII)... the impossible would be what Remus suggested



I have faith xD

I'm already 1/4 of the way there >_> My characters haven't updated their armor since the start of the game, heh.

Maybe I'll try all starting equipment next time and no quickenings ^_^ Then again, I have to get home and actually beat it first.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 6, 2006)

Okay Kitsune, eat me - I'm done. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The Revolution will not be televised




As you asked, I didn't do anything except get rid of the white bits. But um, sorry about adding a black border around the image though, since when I got rid of the whites the actual wasn't a prefect circle. >__< Hope that's okay with you though. =P


@Gilga: Dude, I see some of myself in you. XD I'm not that crazy though =P Way to go, I hope you succeed. =)


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 6, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> Okay, I'll get right on it ^^ Sorry for the late reply, 33 hours sleep was too tempting for me XD And I won't ^^



33 hours of sleep would be awsome.  I love to sleep.  Unfortunately I usually wake up after about 12 hours. 



> Erm, yeah, I got the package, sucked though, I can't do much about it yet =P I may have already have one of them from years ago, and I just forgot about it >__> It really sucks when your memory sucks XD And it's quite alright, curious cats are awesome. <3 I'll keep you updated though, since I can't tell what it is yet =P


hehe ok.   

Anyway, I just got a DS light so I have to beat Yiazmat and Omega soon so I can finish the game and move on.  I have exams, but after that I'm freeeee (until I have to enter the real world and get a real job).  But I expect to do several weeks of pure bumming first





♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> Okay Kitsune, eat me - I'm done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Ohhhhhhh!!!!  It's totally awesome.  I'm going to go put it up, but I will be right back to sing your praises.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just defeated two demon walls. WOOT!


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 6, 2006)

*ahem*

Yondaime...the border is just, well, perfect.  You have such a good eye.  For the first time,  I am really happy with my avatar.  I don't know what to say.  *warning: corny stuff coming* I love this thread.  People here are nice and Yondi, you are the best.  *wipes tear* Everytime I've had a question, you helped me right away and, now this.  Am I over-reacting?  Yes probably.  Anyway, thank you.  Thank you so much!!!



ExoSkel:  Congrats!


----------



## Omega id (Dec 6, 2006)

You know I never got to beat the first Demon Wall when entering the Tomb of Raithwall at first. The guide recommended it because you could obtain Demonsbane sword early in the game but that bastard just had way too much HP, and quickenings or concurrences weren't doing it for me =/ I ended up killing that retard really late in the game (like right after I beat the Doc a second time cause I didn't think about going back there till later on, it just slipped my mind).


----------



## Jotun (Dec 6, 2006)

For the no LB challenge, you can use the stupid 2 handed Story items and I think one of the end game bazzar weapons does not require a Slot.
Wyrm Hero Blade I think it was, I don't feel like starting up my Ps2 XD

Or you can resort to fists which gradually gets stronger as your lvl, but some monsters are not effected. You are also screwed on Flying shit


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 6, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> You know I never got to beat the first Demon Wall when entering the Tomb of Raithwall at first. The guide recommended it because you could obtain Demonsbane sword early in the game but that bastard just had way too much HP, and quickenings or concurrences weren't doing it for me =/ I ended up killing that retard really late in the game (like right after I beat the Doc a second time cause I didn't think about going back there till later on, it just slipped my mind).



I beat him after completing Tomb of Raithwall though I spend HOURS on getting points for Lincense got good equipment/weapons. I was at Level 30 when I beat him though... it took me three tries after using quickenning combos I used ether on my characters as quickly as possible before he makes one of my characters dissapear. Did a chain of combo of quickenning again and bam his dead.

Finally got the sword only to find out that it's only a bit stronger then the malice I had at the time... Though I guess I had a sense of accomplishment for defeating that wall...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 6, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> 33 hours of sleep would be awsome.  I love to sleep.  Unfortunately I usually wake up after about 12 hours.


Maybe you don't tire yourself enough when you're awake XD =P Or maybe you don't stay up till you just can't anymore hehe ^^



Kitsune said:


> hehe ok.
> 
> Anyway, I just got a DS light so I have to beat Yiazmat and Omega soon so I can finish the game and move on.  I have exams, but after that I'm freeeee (until I have to enter the real world and get a real job).  But I expect to do several weeks of pure bumming first


Ouch, nintendo. -__- =/ And I thought you were cool.  *kidding* =P 

Oh, you won't be playing the game again? ='( Meh, I haven't been playing the game nowadays too anyway >__< I've been playing Bleach Blade Battlers haha XD As soon as I unlock everything I'll go back with FFXII though <3




Ohhhhhhh!!!!  It's totally awesome.  I'm going to go put it up, but I will be right back to sing your praises.[/QUOTE]



Kitsune said:


> *ahem*
> 
> Yondaime...the border is just, well, perfect.  You have such a good eye.  For the first time,  I am really happy with my avatar.  I don't know what to say.  *warning: corny stuff coming* I love this thread.  People here are nice and Yondi, you are the best.  *wipes tear* Everytime I've had a question, you helped me right away and, now this.  Am I over-reacting?  Yes probably.  Anyway, thank you.  Thank you so much!!!


Well, perfect _is_ my middle name. =P Lol, just kidding. Glad your happy with the ava though. =)

And hehe, thanks. ^^ Your welcome'd. As always. =]




Goku said:


> For the no LB challenge, you can use the stupid 2 handed Story items and I think one of the end game bazzar weapons does not require a Slot.
> Wyrm Hero Blade I think it was, I don't feel like starting up my Ps2 XD
> 
> Or you can resort to fists which gradually gets stronger as your lvl, but some monsters are not effected. You are also screwed on Flying shit


Those weapons actually do damage later on in the game? =o I thought they'd just do 0 damage, lol.

And about the WyrmHero Blade. It's pretty much impossible to get with a no LB challenge IMO. And even if someone could pull it off, they won't even need the weapon because they'd just be so damned awesome getting it anyway. He/she'd pretty much done the game if they got that Blade with no LB used. So yeah. ^__^


----------



## syrup (Dec 6, 2006)

So What's everyones 5 favorite weopons based soley on appearance?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 6, 2006)

I just got my Lu shu badge, now the only think missing is the Omega badge


----------



## Jotun (Dec 6, 2006)

syrup said:


> So What's everyones 5 favorite weopons based soley on appearance?



I like the guns I guess, not much of the weapons have WOW designs and I guess it is meant that way.


----------



## syrup (Dec 6, 2006)

my favorite looking ones so far would have to be the flamberg and icebrand.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 6, 2006)

I like the Masamune because it's sleek, simple and elegant in design.  For a flashier style weapon the demon's bane is nice.  

Was anyone else appalled by the hideousness of the stonebow?  It looked like several concrete blocks stuck together.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 6, 2006)

The Masamune, Sagittarius, Tournesol and WyrmHero Blade pretty much do it for me. <3

If I had to choose just one.. well, I can't. XD It'd be an unbreakable tie between Masamune and Sagittarius. =P This is just look-wise, btw. ^__^


----------



## Omega id (Dec 6, 2006)

I did not like the Stonebow, in fact at the time it was pretty powerful but I refused to use it because it made poor penelo look like she was a slave, lol.

My favorite weapon designs:

Whale Whisker
Ragnarok
Icebrand
Excalibur
DeathBringer
Yagyu Darkblade
Wyrmhero Blade

Masamune looked like all the other katana's except it had this red zig-zag line going down the blade... And its barely noticable when the character is wielding the blade.

I never got to obtain Yagyu Darkblade (though I faught the enemy that has it a bunch of times and he never dropped it... this also applies to the best dagger in the game  i've seen their designs but never obtained those two weapons, the enemies either refuse to show up or it never wants to get dropped so I gave up =/)

@Gutsu
I know how you feel (what with the sense of accomplishment and all )


----------



## Rime (Dec 6, 2006)

The Rune blade is cute 
Modern design and gold but I'd like it more if it was white
Ashe has it for now and she rocks it well
I think its called a Rune blade....
havent played for awhile and Im forgetting >_<
@Kitsy 
Exams soon I think in like a week or two 
and i gotta study like whoa >_>
I like this thread too everyone is nice
your speech reminded me of Densha 
well.. at least this thread doesnt close at 1000 
 hehe


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 6, 2006)

Ohmygod, how could I forget Ragnarok and Deathbringer. >__< Well, I include those in my list then. ^^

The Yagyudarkblade is a pain to get. >__< I'm sure it's well worth it though. Specially equipped with a Cat-Ear Hood, ohmygod. I find the look of the blade very.. dull, because well, it _is_ dull. ^^


----------



## Athrum (Dec 6, 2006)

Lol, the Wyrmhero blade kinda squeaks when you it someone lol


----------



## syrup (Dec 6, 2006)

can i get any better weopons or anything by doing stuff at my curent lvl like side quests?


----------



## syrup (Dec 7, 2006)

lvl 41,40,39,39...what lvls should i be for lvl5 and 6 hunts? Also where do i get darkra and what does the guy mean by he is going to try and steal the trickster hunt? should i just teleport there and get it quickly?


----------



## Jotun (Dec 7, 2006)

Lol I had gotten a Yoichi bow way early in the game somehow, I think from a hunt, and some monsters dropped burning bows for me so I didn't have to buy any of those retarded bows XD.

Is anyone else kinda bothered about Ninja swords not being dual-wielded? It really bothered me


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 7, 2006)

@ SYRUP do you mean rank 5 and 6? or lvl ? I'm thinking you mean rank..cause lol lvl 6 enemies easy.

but let me check...(sing-song..I'm bored)  looks like early 40's to late 40's is range for rank 5 and 6 hunts.  You might be able to do it with the 3 top players you got...I would lvl them up to 43 or 44 before doing them though..might make it easier to defeat them.


Can anyone help me with my "silence" problem...fran has been silenced for so long..she's only lvl 16, while everyone else is like 2 or 3 lvls ahead of her.

and the magick spell Vox to get rid of silence ain't working and neither are those herbs that are supposed to get rid of it.  HELP.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 7, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> @ SYRUP do you mean rank 5 and 6? or lvl ? I'm thinking you mean rank..cause lol lvl 6 enemies easy.
> 
> but let me check...(sing-song..I'm bored)  looks like early 40's to late 40's is range for rank 5 and 6 hunts.  You might be able to do it with the 3 top players you got...I would lvl them up to 43 or 44 before doing them though..might make it easier to defeat them.
> 
> ...



There is a key item that when you equip it, it gives you defense agaisnt elements, but in turn Silences you when you have it equipped. Check her Acc.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 7, 2006)

NeoDreamer are you sure that Fran is not wearing an accessory that forces Silence on her (thus making it uncurable?).

Goku I also thought that, cause I think in one of the old Final Fantasy games (I think FFIV? or FFV... forgot). you could use 2 Ninja Swords).


----------



## syrup (Dec 7, 2006)

Rank lol, lvl would just be like one hit.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, Ragnarok is pretty too.



Rime said:


> your speech reminded me of Densha



 awww



Gilgamesh: I had to laugh about Penelo looking like a slave with the stonebow. XD

Syrup:  You're almost there! (1000 posts).  Do you have enough rep yet?  



			
				X-T said:
			
		

> Lol, the Wyrmhero blade kinda squeaks when you it someone lol


Did you beat Omega?  Tell us how it went.  



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Ouch, nintendo. -__- =/ And I thought you were cool.  *kidding* =P



Well, Castlevania games=Konami which used to be on PS and I wanted to play FFIII.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

syrup said:


> So What's everyones 5 favorite weopons based soley on appearance?


Not in order ok

1)Saggitarius-Bow
2)Tournesol-Greatsword,love the design ^^
3)Ragnarok-love the red colour
4)Save the Queen-very slim..lol 
5)Masamune


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi azim86.  What are you up to in the game these days?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

^ Hello Kitsune ^_^.Over the last few days,i can't access to the internet,cuz i forgot to pay the bills 

Hmm..the game,nothing much happened though.I'm still trying to get the spear in Henne Mines.Lately,i haven't played the game too much because i'm busy with college stuff.Man!! that spear is like waiting for a miracle to come  -___-.

You Kitsune? Have you beat Yazmat?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 7, 2006)

YEah i killed Omega, i used the Reverse technick. Omega hits for like 3000k with lasers, he attacks really fast, so even with bubble if you dont use the Reverse technick you are kinda screwed. Apart from that, it went down really fast, itonly has one life bar, and you score hits of 6999 for almost all of the fight.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

^ Congrats X-T ^^
Actually what does Reverse do? I never use that magick before this


----------



## Jotun (Dec 7, 2006)

Damage heals you vice versa doesn't last long


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

^ Oh really? That's good ^^,but exactly for how long?


----------



## Omega id (Dec 7, 2006)

Damage Heals you, Curative spells damage you. My guess is it last for about 10 seconds.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

^ Wow,that is really short -___-


----------



## Jotun (Dec 7, 2006)

Ya and it cost's about as much as a Curaja maybe 8-10 mp less. It is worth it when you have Bosses that can insta kill you with combos.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

^ I see then ^^
I will try to use this magick..jeez all this time i never even bothered to use it -__-,cause i thought it would be suck.


----------



## syrup (Dec 7, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Oh yeah, Ragnarok is pretty too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still need around 250 points, but atleast close to the post minimum


----------



## Cy (Dec 7, 2006)

syrup said:


> I still need around 250 points, but atleast close to the post minimum



How many rep points do you need? 

I haven't really gotten any of the cooler looking weapons. I guess the Demonsbane is a bit cool (makes me think of DNA for some reason), but I haven't gotten any other cool weapons.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

^ Don't worry,i'm sure you will get them later in the game.Most of the strongest weapons need extra effort to obtained them and patience though


----------



## Cy (Dec 7, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Don't worry,i'm sure you will get them later in the game.Most of the strongest weapons need extra effort to obtained them and patience though



No worries. Patience I have. You have to have patience if you want to do any sort of ev training in pokemon, or if you want to get all the souls in Castlevania AoS, especially the sky fish. Remember, I'm the guy who fully upgrades his weapons and buys all the magiks and techniks at every town (and I fully upgrade all armor to the auto-protect ones at Mt Bur-Omase and bought everyone gold armlets). Repeatidly killing people is no problem for me. Besides, it builds levels, right? And thats always a good thing.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

^ Yup definitely 
Good to hear that you're like that =).Good luck with it then.

If you ever need help,just ask here and i will gladly answered it for you (i hope)  I'll try my best.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 7, 2006)

Uhm I dunno about a Key Item, I have yet to play today, I'll check..any idea what Item it would be?  She might have that mathecite or magecite(sp) equipped, but I figured it only defended against against magicks and not gave you a illness.  that's lame.  I like to use magick for everyone..cause healing is fundamental.

Anyways I'll check on that, probably have to unequip any accessories she has equipped.

and try again.

If that don't work..that's messed up.


----------



## Cy (Dec 7, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> Uhm I dunno about a Key Item, I have yet to play today, I'll check..any idea what Item it would be?  She might have that mathecite or magecite(sp) equipped, but I figured it only defended against against magicks and not gave you a illness.  that's lame.  I like to use magick for everyone..cause healing is fundamental.
> 
> Anyways I'll check on that, probably have to unequip any accessories she has equipped.
> 
> ...



Manufactured Nethicite gives the user pernament silence as long as the user is using it. Unequip it and the silence should leave.


----------



## syrup (Dec 7, 2006)

I need 178 rep points now, ty


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 7, 2006)

ok so it's that manufactured crap?  if that's the case does it make it a useless item to equip ? and should I just sell it off?


----------



## Cy (Dec 7, 2006)

You can't sell it. Its a key item. But yes, the story item accessories are generally useless because they either give you silence or 0 mp, though I guess being silenced isn't so bad if the person doesn't use magic as you can still quicken.


----------



## Seelas (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm having some problems getting the Barheim Key. I gave the Cactoid Flower to Dantro's wife at South Bank Village in the Estersand, and at this point she's supposed to tell me to find some items...? But she doesn't. I ran back to Dantro and he thanked me for delivering the flower, but now Dantro's wife is gone. As I understand I'm supposed to find some shells or something at this point, but....the wife isn't even there anymore to tell me to do this. What gives?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 7, 2006)

Uhm...I think you might have to wait for something to finish first..

hold on let me check (like to type fake time)

did you get the dawn shard yet?  otherwise you can't do it yet.
but if you have that, then u also need the "great serpentskin"
then you give that skin to the wife, then you come back later and talk to her again and she should say that the guy is better now..dunno if you can just leave the area come right back and he'll be cured or not...but it's worth a try.

also to get the key u don't talk to the wife apparently u talk to the person that got healed..some guy in that area..the patient is some hunter that gives you the key.


----------



## Seelas (Dec 7, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> did you get the dawn shard yet?  otherwise you can't do it yet.
> but if you have that, then u also need the "great serpentskin"
> then you give that skin to the wife, then you come back later and talk to her again and she should say that the guy is better now..dunno if you can just leave the area come right back and he'll be cured or not...but it's worth a try.


Yeah, I have the Great Serpentskin and plotwise I just 
*Spoiler*: __ 



killed Bergen at Mt. Bur-Ormisace


so I'm definitely far enough along. Very odd...





			
				NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> also to get the key u don't talk to the wife apparently u talk to the person that got healed..some guy in that area..the patient is some hunter that gives you the key.


Ah, this might be the problem. Thanks, I'll check that out. Though, I don't even have the option to give anything to the wife...she didn't take anything before I went back to Dantro, and now she's gone entirely.


----------



## syrup (Dec 7, 2006)

She shouldn't be gone, she should still be there and when you speak to her she says the traveller is better and then you need to go behind her house and talk to him.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 7, 2006)

X-T said:


> YEah i killed Omega, i used the Reverse technick. Omega hits for like 3000k with lasers, he attacks really fast, so even with bubble if you dont use the Reverse technick you are kinda screwed. Apart from that, it went down really fast, itonly has one life bar, and you score hits of 6999 for almost all of the fight.



Awesome.  I will remember that.  I'm glad he's not another 8 millilion HP boss.  I don't mind if it's hard as long as I don't have to spend 7 hours on it.  Anyway, good job!



azim86 said:


> ^ Hello Kitsune ^_^.Over the last few days,i can't access to the internet,cuz i forgot to pay the bills



ohh, heheh, that sucks. 



> Hmm..the game,nothing much happened though.I'm still trying to get the spear in Henne Mines.Lately,i haven't played the game too much because i'm busy with college stuff.Man!! that spear is like waiting for a miracle to come  -___-.
> 
> You Kitsune? Have you beat Yazmat?



Good luck on the spear.  Other than X-T I don't know who's has been able to get it from the mines.  

I'm in the middle of Yiazmat right now.  If I die again I'm probably going to give up.  :S  I want to hurry and finish the game.  I might just see the ending then do the rest of the stuff later.


----------



## syrup (Dec 7, 2006)

how do i find the trickster...i looked on faq and it just siad it is in the brooke but i went there and it wasn't there and so i tried robbing a chocobo but there was none so i got a chocobo and tried to make it fall in the hole but that didn't work so i got off too rob it but it disapeard


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> Awesome.  I will remember that.  I'm glad he's not another 8 millilion HP boss.  I don't mind if it's hard as long as I don't have to spend 7 hours on it.  Anyway, good job!


But isn't Omega has like 12 million HP -__-? I know he's a tough opponent to beat.



> ohh, heheh, that sucks.


Yup it is 





> Good luck on the spear.  Other than X-T I don't know who's has been able to get it from the mines.


Thanks ^^ I will get that spear!  I think there's another person here got the spear from the mines,his name is nyarlothop (or something like that ) He's an Advisor in NF. 



> I'm in the middle of Yiazmat right now.  If I die again I'm probably going to give up.  :S  I want to hurry and finish the game.  I might just see the ending then do the rest of the stuff later.


Good luck with that Kitsune.Don't give up too quick.keep on trying.
I might do the same thing as you Kitsune,probably.I'll wait until i get everything the game has to offer,then only i'll finish the game


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

Good luck with your ZS quest....


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok, I took that stupid nethicite off fran now..stupid thing.  "equip: silence"..that's some lame shit.

anyways..I'm progressing, I'm at the point where u get to the "forest" type place of viera..just got there.

OMG everyone that likes RPGs needs to watch this AMV

it's from KH..i'm pretty sure.

Fat


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 7, 2006)

azim86 said:


> But isn't Omega has like 12 million HP -__-? I know he's a tough opponent to beat.



Oh dang.  I knew it wouldn't be that easy.  hmph. 




> Thanks ^^ I will get that spear!  I think there's another person here got the spear from the mines,his name is nyarlothop (or something like that ) He's an Advisor in NF.



Well I guess that means it _is_ possible.  




> Good luck with that Kitsune.Don't give up too quick.keep on trying.
> I might do the same thing as you Kitsune,probably.I'll wait until i get everything the game has to offer,then only i'll finish the game


 Thanks!  



syrup said:


> how do i find the trickster...i looked on faq and it just siad it is in the brooke but i went there and it wasn't there and so i tried robbing a chocobo but there was none so i got a chocobo and tried to make it fall in the hole but that didn't work so i got off too rob it but it disapeard



You have to follow the blizzard.  I can't find the page that explained how to get it to follow you.  grrr....

Well, you can just keep re-entering until there is a blizzard.  I'll post the guide if I can gind it.



NeoDreamer said:


> OMG everyone that likes RPGs needs to watch this AMV
> 
> it's from KH..i'm pretty sure.
> 
> Fat



lol, yeah that KH2


----------



## Athrum (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah dude, Omega has 10kk of HP  but he just have one life bar, not like Yazmat and Hellwyrm. But from the 3 he was the easiest one to kill, you just need to use reverse.
Also on Yazmat, you should probably use reverse when he has like 20kk left, because the fight can get really tough, when the bastard has like 5 bars left he will start doing combos of 10 hits (since one takes around 3k its more than enough to kill you).


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 7, 2006)

X-T said:


> yeah dude, Omega has 10kk of HP  but he just have one life bar, not like Yazmat and Hellwyrm. But from the 3 he was the easiest one to kill, you just need to use reverse.
> Also on Yazmat, you should probably use reverse when he has like 20kk left, because the fight can get really tough, when the bastard has like 5 bars left he will start doing combos of 10 hits (since one takes around 3k its more than enough to kill you).



Thanks for the tip. Yeesh...the bastard has a lot of tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## Cy (Dec 7, 2006)

That was a pretty sweet KH2 clip. Lol. Organization Xlll was pretty cool.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 7, 2006)

i dunno what organization 13 is..a friend just showed me the link and it was too funny.


----------



## syrup (Dec 8, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> That was a pretty sweet KH2 clip. Lol. Organization Xlll was pretty cool.



which clip? Hmmm what do you guys think i'm lvl 40-42 and tempted to go and "try" to get the zodiac spear so i can pwn all of the weak lvled hunts. However I don't know if i will survive...think that lvl is high enough?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 8, 2006)

Uhm, I dunno when you can get that spear, but I was unlucky enough to open the first damn treasure chest your not supposed to open.  So..

and the kh2 clip is really an AMV here's the link

Link removed


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 8, 2006)

Does anyone know where to buy ethers?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 8, 2006)

Kaki said:
			
		

> Good luck with your ZS quest....


Thanks Kaki 



			
				Kitsune said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where to buy ethers?


Eh i thought you already know about it ^^

Well Kitsune,you can buy Ethers from the secret shop in Nechrohol of Nabudis.There is a merchant (not a hume,but it's a Goblin i think).He's hiding and you have to find an icon like this on the screen '!'.You must look at the most edge of the map.It's the section where near to Salikawood entrance,the back entrance of Nabudis.

Btw,the place where that merchant located is hidden.It will not appear on the map radar.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 8, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Eh i thought you already know about it ^^
> 
> Well Kitsune,you can buy Ethers from the secret shop in Nechrohol of Nabudis.There is a merchant (not a hume,but it's a Goblin i think).He's hiding and you have to find an icon like this on the screen '!'.You must look at the most edge of the map.It's the section where near to Salikawood entrance,the back entrance of Nabudis.
> 
> Btw,the place where that merchant located is hidden.It will not appear on the map radar.



Oh yeah!  I did know about it but totally forgot.  Thanks!!


----------



## syrup (Dec 8, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> Uhm, I dunno when you can get that spear, but I was unlucky enough to open the first damn treasure chest your not supposed to open.  So..
> 
> and the kh2 clip is really an AMV here's the link
> 
> Link removed



I'm pretty sure that song was painfull to listen to...though kh2 was a sweet game

~Once again please rep me, i am one post but like 180 rep points away from senior membership  thx


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2006)

*`*

What's the damage cap in this game.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 8, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> What's the damage cap in this game.



I think it's 9999 but I may be wrong.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 8, 2006)

^ That figure is for our characters damage and for enemies.

But for Espers, their limit break attack can do beyond than 9999.I once did Shemazai Esper...(lol sorry for the spelling) limit break and it damage around 50000+.I did it on one of the tough enemies at Ridorana.

Other than that,Mist Knacks/Quickenings also can do more than 9999.I think my highest damage is 40000+


----------



## Omega id (Dec 8, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Does anyone know where to buy ethers?



There is a hidden Merchant in the Nechrohol of Nabudis (im going to try and give you directions cause its complicated) but if you enter the place from the Salika Woods, it should be in the first map, all the way on the north western most room / part of the map, check the south east corner of that room (dont examine the colorful treasure chest). Once you check that corner the merchant should appear. Ethers are 222 gil. hese the only person that sells ethers.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 8, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> There is a hidden Merchant in the Nechrohol of Nabudis (im going to try and give you directions cause its complicated) but if you enter the place from the Salika Woods, it should be in the first map, all the way on the north western most room / part of the map, check the south east corner of that room (dont examine the colorful treasure chest). Once you check that corner the merchant should appear. Ethers are 222 gil. hese the only person that sells ethers.



Thank you.  I actually have been there before, I just forgot he had ethers.  

The Bakamy merchant is funny.  He just comes out and stands there, all slackjawed, and won't talk to you.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Lol yeah ^^  when the moment he appears,i thought that i have to face a secret Boss or somethin'


----------



## Athrum (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeas characters and Enemies it for 9999, as for the highest hit in the game is from Zodiac with around 60k if you are lvl 99.
syrup, as for getting the ZS, if you are trying to get it from nabudis, i think that around lvl 50 you can manage to go there, if you want to try it in the henne mines, you'll die at that level.


----------



## syrup (Dec 8, 2006)

X-T said:


> Yeas characters and Enemies it for 9999, as for the highest hit in the game is from Zodiac with around 60k if you are lvl 99.
> syrup, as for getting the ZS, if you are trying to get it from nabudis, i think that around lvl 50 you can manage to go there, if you want to try it in the henne mines, you'll die at that level.



Yah i should be able to get it from nabudis, luckly I read how to get the ZS ahead of time, because i don't think i could be as patient as you guys.

~1000TH POST!


----------



## Mojim (Dec 8, 2006)

^ That's good to hear,lucky you ^^

Oh and congrats on your 1000th posts


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 8, 2006)

what way is there to get the ZS if u fudged up and opened one of those treasure chest?  I heard something about a way to get it, but it would take a lot of patientce to keep going in and trying to hope for the best.

Right now I'm pretty stable..I think.  bout to meet that Mjrn person..and character status is like this

vaan-23
basch-23
fran-17
penello-18
balthier-21
ashe-21

I got fran and penello as my mages/magicks main users ...and they are both my long range people for aerial fighters..i'm working on getting that telekinesis for my buffers too..

as far as quickenings go..I think i got 2 for vaan, basch, ashe, and balthier...none for the others.


----------



## syrup (Dec 8, 2006)

Why are hammers always so strong and 1 h so you can use a shield yet ninja swords you don't get a shield so worse defence and they are usually weaker?...do they give some benefit? or is it just because ninja swords have dark element.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 8, 2006)

Every weapons have their benefits, the damage of the hammers and axes is kinda random, altough they have greater power. Ninja sword for example give a lot of combos and they compare strenght to magic defense i think...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 8, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Well, Castlevania games=Konami which used to be on PS and I wanted to play FFIII.


Ah, I'll let you off then. You're okay. XD



cardboard tube knight said:


> What's the damage cap in this game.


Depends.

Normal Attack = 9,999.
Magick Attack = 9,999.
Mist Quickening = (?)
Esper Attack = 9,999.
Esper Special = 50,000.

Did I miss anything else? =P




*sighs* The Zodiacspear is sucking my life away. Got no idea why I even want the damned weapon. Ohwell, trying 1,000 times doesn't sound too painful considering the 4(?) weeks I've been trying to get the weapon. I'm pretty sure I'm well over 3/4 of 1,000 already >__< So I've got a feeling the weapon is just around the corner for me. -__-


----------



## Omega id (Dec 8, 2006)

IMO Whale Whisker is better than Masamune. I haven't gotten the chance to replay the game but when that time comes im definately sticking with Whale Whisker. It helped me out more than Masamune (I think they both got a similar combo rate but Whale Whisker is stronger and it goes against the enemies Magic Defense). Penelo was always doing better than my Basch when she had Whale Whisker and Basch had the Masamune.

@Yondaime:

In the end the Zodiac Spear isn't as great as it sounds and in the long run its not that effective against Yiazmat or Omega where damage is limited to 6999, I think combo weapons prove to be more effective against those bastards.

The best combination with Zodiac Spear is Berserk + Haste on the character wielding it. Its kinda like comboing all the time but not realy since Zodiac Spear doesn't combo often (even with Genji Armlet... atleast not as much as Genji + Katana's).


----------



## Cy (Dec 8, 2006)

Basch has low magic and the masamune works with magic stat. 

Where do you buy 1000 needles and telekinesis?


----------



## Omega id (Dec 8, 2006)

I am not 100% sure but I do beleive 1000 needles can be obtained from the Merchant on Mosphorone Highwaste (sp?) Cause I remember the first time I saw his inventoy I think that was the only special shit he had (besides some obvious strong weapons for the first time you visit him). Telekenisis (sp?) should appear in various shops (could be wrong) near the end of the game... I dont remember, i just know it appears near the end of the game.


----------



## syrup (Dec 8, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> Ah, I'll let you off then. You're okay. XD
> 
> 
> Depends.
> ...



Wow you have been trying to get that spear longer then i have had the game...lol i should hurry up and get it before you Yah 1k needles is in mosphoran waste, I find it is good for flying enemies when you are low level if you are a tank/ non magic.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 8, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> IMO Whale Whisker is better than Masamune. I haven't gotten the chance to replay the game but when that time comes im definately sticking with Whale Whisker. It helped me out more than Masamune (I think they both got a similar combo rate but Whale Whisker is stronger and it goes against the enemies Magic Defense). Penelo was always doing better than my Basch when she had Whale Whisker and Basch had the Masamune.


Eh, as much as I would want to prove which is better, I can't yet. =P The closest I've gotten to the Whale Whisker is the Eight-Fluted Pole, and I would have to say that Katanas are better than Poles at this moment. The pole equipped only did 3-4,000 HP per round for me, and the highest combo it went upto is 5. I can't say much about the Masamune, since I don't have one (and have no plans of getting one, yet).



Gilgamesh said:


> @Yondaime:
> 
> In the end the Zodiac Spear isn't as great as it sounds and in the long run its not that effective against Yiazmat or Omega where damage is limited to 6999, I think combo weapons prove to be more effective against those bastards.
> 
> The best combination with Zodiac Spear is Berserk + Haste on the character wielding it. Its kinda like comboing all the time but not realy since Zodiac Spear doesn't combo often (even with Genji Armlet... atleast not as much as Genji + Katana's).


I know. ^__^ Getting the ZS is just for a 100% weapon completion. ^^ I already believe that Greatswords/Katanas/Ninjaswords are better than spears. Thus making my future permanent combination for my main trio as Tournesol/Masamune/Yagyudarkblade. <3 Heck, I'd even get rid of the Tournesol for another Yagyudarkblade if it's possible. I'd even try to get everybody except one equipped with that weapon. =)



syrup said:


> Wow you have been trying to get that spear longer then i have had the game...lol i should hurry up and get it before you Yah 1k needles is in mosphoran waste, I find it is good for flying enemies when you are low level if you are a tank/ non magic.


Lol, I'm.. not so pleased to hear about that. ^^

Meh, I'm not in such a rush. I just wish I'd get it soon so I can finally move on with the game. ^__^





Erm, can somebody tell me how to get Cancer Gems _very_ quickly? =P


----------



## Mojim (Dec 8, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> *sighs* The Zodiacspear is sucking my life away. Got no idea why I even want the damned weapon. Ohwell, trying 1,000 times doesn't sound too painful considering the 4(?) weeks I've been trying to get the weapon. I'm pretty sure I'm well over 3/4 of 1,000 already >__< So I've got a feeling the weapon is just around the corner for me. -__-


Woah 4 weeks already...i've been looking for that spear 2 weeks now -___-

@Gilgamesh: You're right about the Whale Whisker.I equiped it on Balthier,and he always did 2 or more hits.But Masamune still has higher chance to do more than 2 hits.IMO both are good weapons.

I prefer Whale Whisker than Ragnarok.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 8, 2006)

I cant help you out there, I rarely get Cancer Gems and Saggitarius Gems, though I know who gives them to you (I close to obtaining Saggitarius Bow too but I dont care about my current file at the moment, especially after I beat the game, when ever I got the time to replay FFXII with that "Challenge" I mentioned a while back i'll attempt to do everything with just 1 character).

Valkyrie Profile 2 has been keeping me busy.

EDIT: Raganarok is only great as one of those weapons that you'll need for strength at the time untill you gain something better. I do like how it raises your evasion though (was it evasion? I cant remember for the life of me... but I do know it raised another stat for a descent amount ).


----------



## Mojim (Dec 8, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Erm, can somebody tell me how to get Cancer Gems very quickly? =P


Kill those Praying Mantis in Feywood  They can be found at the 2 sections before to Giruvegan ^^.Lot's of bugs you can find there....and kill them


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 8, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Woah 4 weeks already...i've been looking for that spear 2 weeks now -___-


Lol, seems like you're having a bad time finding it too. ^^



azim86 said:


> Kill those Praying Mantis in Feywood  They can be found at the 2 sections before to Giruvegan ^^.Lot's of bugs you can find there....and kill them


Ah, those haven't worked for me. >__< The closest they've given me is a darkcrystal. -__- I've even tried those Mimeo at Pharos, they weren't any good either. =/


----------



## Mojim (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Eh? That's where I harvest my Cancer Gem.It's really easy to get.Try do chaning combos Yondi.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 8, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Eh? That's where I harvest my Cancer Gem.It's really easy to get.Try do chaning combos Yondi.


I did. ='( I guess I have to try harder. o__O

Hehe, I just really need them. ^^ I have to start collecting weapons again sometime. ^^ Maybe I'll do it when I'm a little less swamped. =)


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 8, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> *sighs* The Zodiacspear is sucking my life away.



Awwww  You and azim86 are trying so hard to get it.  It would have been nice if the game made it more possible (like 1/500 instead).  And statistically speaking, you could spawn the barrell 1000 times and still not get it, because the odds never change, no matter how often you open it.  

One way you could get the ZS is by making a pact with the devil!  You know, like promise yourself that if you get it today, you'll run down the street naked!  It would suck if it worked, but at least you'd have the spear.  Unfortunately then you'd have to make good on your promise or you'll loose your soul.  

Sorry if I sound a bit loopy.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 8, 2006)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> One way you could get the ZS is by making a pact with the devil!  You know, like promise yourself that if you get it today, you'll run down the street naked! It would suck if it worked, but at least you'd have the spear. Unfortunately then you'd have to make good on your promise or you'll loose your soul.
> 
> Sorry if I sound a bit loopy.


LOL!!!.....i would consider of doing that,if i lost my patience for not getting the spear later 
But maybe not in public though....how bout backally at night? O_o

and Kitsune,beeing loopy sometimes is ok ^^


----------



## syrup (Dec 8, 2006)

What are the chances of stealing a high arcana from an esper? it seems like 1/100 lol.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 8, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Awwww  You and azim86 are trying so hard to get it.  It would have been nice if the game made it more possible (like 1/500 instead).  And statistically speaking, you could spawn the barrell 1000 times and still not get it, because the odds never change, no matter how often you open it.


Not really. I'm pretty much occupied by Bleach Blade Battlers atm. XD I seriously try when I can be bothered though. =P (which is like, never XD)

Logically speaking though, you don't have to spawn the barrel 1,000 times to have a spear, you only have to try atleast 1,000 no matter what, and in that time you'll get a spear (maybe more, depending on your luck).



Kitsune said:


> One way you could get the ZS is by making a pact with the devil!  You know, like promise yourself that if you get it today, you'll run down the street naked!  It would suck if it worked, but at least you'd have the spear.  Unfortunately then you'd have to make good on your promise or you'll loose your soul.
> 
> Sorry if I sound a bit loopy.


Lolzers. I would never do something like that, my body is too pure. XD 




EDIT: To syrup

Equip Thiefcuffs for a better chance. ^__^


----------



## Athrum (Dec 8, 2006)

Someone was asking where to buy Telekinesis and 1000 needles.

1000 needles is found on the merchant on the Mosphoran highwaste.

You can only buy telekinesis after the Pharos at Ridorama event and you buy it on the secret shop of the Necrohol of Nabuhdis, here is a map:

Check twinbell's profile

when you get there search one corner for an "!" icon, press X and a Bakgamany will come to sell stuff.


----------



## Cy (Dec 8, 2006)

I know you can steal a cancer something (its worth 150 gil) from the skeletons near MT Bur-Omase (sp?) pretty easily with the thief cuffs, or at least reasonably easily. I've gotten a few of them. Its a nice place to get money- have 2 people with thief cuffs and enemy hp==100% steal and the other person with attack closest foe and you can easily get over 20K gil by doing one round of the area all the way to the shrine.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> I cant help you out there, I rarely get Cancer Gems and Saggitarius Gems, though I know who gives them to you (I close to obtaining Saggitarius Bow too but I dont care about my current file at the moment, especially after I beat the game, when ever I got the time to replay FFXII with that "Challenge" I mentioned a while back i'll attempt to do everything with just 1 character).
> 
> Valkyrie Profile 2 has been keeping me busy.
> 
> EDIT: Raganarok is only great as one of those weapons that you'll need for strength at the time untill you gain something better. I do like how it raises your evasion though (was it evasion? I cant remember for the life of me... but I do know it raised another stat for a descent amount ).



I beat first VP 2 days before FF12 came out, bought VP2 one day before and then I tried FF12 first, I couldn't switch back to the what seems to be REALLY slow paced battles in VP2 compared to FF12. XD

Anyone know a fairly easy way to get Arctic Winds and Beastlord Horns?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 9, 2006)

wtf..I got those LP blocks opened, but I can't buy 1k needles or tele..lame.

waiting till the end for that..fuck.

anyways, just finished the henne mines..at least first time around.

OMG soooooooooooo Many jelly things..you know before you can get to the save?  first there were 8, then like 6, then 6 again..after the 3rd time I just fuckin' left..I thought I could clear it..but too many and i was dying and low on MP to use anymore quickenings.  

characters now are at

Vaan-26
Basch-25 I think
Ashe-20 still
Fran-19 or 20 I forget
Penello-19
Balthier-20 or 21

most of today I was trying to get penello and fran in the game to lvl their weak asses up...now tomorrow will b a ashe/balthier day.

I think I have a boss fight soon...some Wrym ?  it's got like 72,000 HP OMG...I dunno how long that's gonna take.

I just got this hammer too, says attack power is 65, seems better than the demonsbane..hopefully it is.

SO i might equip that to basch since he can only wield it currently and then probably give his demonsbane to penello..Imma wait and see if it does more dmg first.

OMG IMMA die.

can anyone remind me when the memory card gets erased?

I know for sure it's when if ur saving u remove it or remove the controller..
but what other times will it erase.

cause I keep putting my system to standby mode and that keeps it saved, but will it erase if i shutdown the system with the memory card still in?


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> wtf..I got those LP blocks opened, but I can't buy 1k needles or tele..lame.
> 
> waiting till the end for that..fuck.
> 
> ...



My brother replaced his First Memory save with mine after he took mine out w/o pressing X after saving and putting in his card XD.

Idk about standby tho


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

Goku said:
			
		

> Anyone know a fairly easy way to get Arctic Winds and Beastlord Horns?


I'm not sure about the Arctic Wind,it's a very rare item.
As for the Beastlord Horns,Humbaba at Mosphoron Highwaste drop this item.It's at the second section from Salikawood or central South section where is connecting to Dalmasca Eastersand.Another one is at Ridorana Subtera from Behemoth (red colour).I think it's at Umbra floor if i'm not mistaken.

Equip Thief gloves as well to get extra item.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I'm not sure about the Arctic Wind,it's a very rare item.
> As for the Beastlord Horns,Humbaba at Mosphoron Highwaste drop this item.It's at the second section from Salikawood or central South section where is connecting to Dalmasca Eastersand.Another one is at Ridorana Subtera from Behemoth (red colour).I think it's at Umbra floor if i'm not mistaken.
> 
> Equip Thief gloves as well to get extra item.



Thanks  And ya I always have a character set to Stealing with those handy-dandy cuffs.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2006)

Well I went ahead and beat the game.  I have a save file I can go back to if I want to beat Yiazmet and Omega, but I'm going to put it off for now.  I might actually play the whole thing again in a year or so (I can get the Zodiac Spear the easy way then).  Anyway, here are my thoughts on the ending so don't read it if you haven't finished the storyline.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The ending battles were incredibly easy since I leveled up so much doing sidequests.  I enjoyed the ending movie very much.  I was afraid that Balthier and Fran would die saving Rabernatre from the crashing Bahamut, but they lived of course.  Penelo's new outfit was cool at the end, and I liked how she narrated it.  Basch's new haircut was cute and I'm glad Larsa will be in charge.  Ashe should be able to rule without interference in her territory.  I thought it was cute how Ashe maybe has a little crush on Basch.  And Vaan gets to be a sky pirate.  Very nice ending.  




All in all, I really loved this game.  I think it's my favorite one since XII.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

^ So you finally beat the game eh Kitsune,congrats then ^_^

Any idea when you're going to beat Yazmat and Omega?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ So you finally beat the game eh Kitsune,congrats then ^_^
> 
> Any idea when you're going to beat Yazmat and Omega?



Erm, well.  I tried to beat Yiazmat for days, but just sorta failed.    I don't think my level is too low (I'm in the 80s).  I guess I just sorta suck. lol
But really, I invested like nine or more hours into beating the damn thing and it just hasn't worked.  On my gamesave, I've got half his lifebar down and I'm just going to take a break.  His death strike move is angering me too much.  So I guess I'll go back and try again when I'm not angry at it anymore.  Yiazmet is immune to reverse, and there is no item to avoid deathgaze.  I'll probably try again in a week or two.  

You already beat it right?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

^ Yazmat sounds like hard to beat.. I'm scared....as if!!! 
Never mind Kitsune,you will beat him someday,ganbatte to you =)

And no,i haven't beat Yazmat.I wish i had beat him by now though  
Another thing is,my PS2 is under control of my lil' brother.He's been playing the console for days now.He's on school break btw.I can't play too much the game right now .Must wait for him until he gets bored..lol ^^


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Yazmat sounds like hard to beat.. I'm scared....as if!!!
> Never mind Kitsune,you will beat him someday,ganbatte to you =)
> 
> And no,i haven't beat Yazmat.I wish i had beat him by now though
> Another thing is,my PS2 is under control of my lil' brother.He's been playing the for days now.He's on school break btw.I can't play too much the game right now



I'm sure you'd beat it just fine!  Other people had no problem (Gilgamesh, X-T).  I think part of it is just impatience.  I have a hard time spending several hours on one battle.  

What you said about your PS2 and your little brother reminds me of my little sister.  We used to fight over it.  I always won though - you're a nice big brother.  I was a mean big sister.


----------



## syrup (Dec 9, 2006)

Yah i have thief cuffs equipped and baltheir usually set to foe hp >70% steal...so basically steal from everyone. Though sometimes i switch it off for golden amulet...usually when he isn't fighting.  Is it just me or does the LP grid fill up way before lvl 99...I mean i'm only lvl 45 and filled up a ton...basically just use lp on stuff i can't even use yet now...or stuff i will never use or never use. Even found myself using it on the 100 gambit and i barely use gambits as need some better ones. Usually just use attack, heal and heal status effects as well as what to do on flyers.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2006)

syrup said:


> Yah i have thief cuffs equipped and baltheir usually set to foe hp >70% steal...so basically steal from everyone. Though sometimes i switch it off for golden amulet...usually when he isn't fighting.  Is it just me or does the LP grid fill up way before lvl 99...I mean i'm only lvl 45 and filled up a ton...basically just use lp on stuff i can't even use yet now...or stuff i will never use or never use. Even found myself using it on the 100 gambit and i barely use gambits as need some better ones. Usually just use attack, heal and heal status effects as well as what to do on flyers.



I filled up my gambits really fast with that golden amulet.  It's nice when that's all done though because then you don't have to think about it anymore.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'd beat it just fine! Other people had no problem (Gilgamesh, X-T). I think part of it is just impatience. I have a hard time spending several hours on one battle.
> 
> What you said about your PS2 and your little brother reminds me of my little sister. We used to fight over it. I always won though - you're a nice big brother. I was a mean big sister.


I hope so ^^,and yes patience is the key in most of the boss battle in this game =)

Lol...i'm not all that nice,sometimes i can be rough on my brothers too  IF they make me mad and disturbing me  I can go crazy on them @_@...but that was long time ago.
Thanks for that compliment Kitsune,i'll try my best to be a good role model to my brothers ^_^

I'm sure you're a good and caring sister Kitsune ^^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah I just bought 2 golden amulets..I think actually i got one for a hunt and the other I bought...I thought the display when I killed an enemy would show more LP listing, guess it just does it in the actual liscences area.

Kitsune..how long did it take you to beat the game?

I started reading ur spoiler, then I got to some part and didn't wanna know more.. 

and yeah most of my liscences go towards stuff I want..and usually that means wasting LP on stupid shit u'll never use or want to use.

there's only like 6 technicks that are good...most magicks are good though, and of course u gotta do armor/weapons..and getting to the quickenings is the hard part, only cause they are always at the ends of the grid...and some LP is just like 80 or more, I usually use them when i get to like 150 or 200..I try to use fast cause I never know when I can buy that stuff.

tomorrow and sunday will b FF days for me..


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

I never used Golden Amulet to gain my LP's.I gained my LP's the normal way ^^.I completed all my characters LP when i was at Lvl 70+.

Now i'm at lvl 99 and each of them have 15000 LP,which is unused


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Lol...i'm not all that nice,sometimes i can be rough on my brothers too  IF they make me mad and disturbing me  I can go crazy on them @_@...but that was long time ago.


My sister and I both live away from home now but when we go on car trips with our parents we act like little brats in the backseat.  We get bored and playfight until we get yelled at!  I think we will never grow out of it.  I even punched her in the nose once (it was an accident).      



> I'm sure you're a good and caring sister Kitsune ^^


Ha!  My parents bore another child so that I might have a personal servant.  
 
jk, we're best friends.







NeoDreamer said:


> Kitsune..how long did it take you to beat the game?
> 
> I started reading ur spoiler, then I got to some part and didn't wanna know more..
> 
> ...



It took 150 hours.  That includes getting all the espers, a few ultimate weapons and almost all the hunts.  

Yeah the techniks are usually pretty lame.  I only used steal, libra, poach, charge and telekineses.  Once in a while I used 1000 needles.  I do think the magiks are all useful though (even for the tanks because sometimes you fight bosses that won't let you do physical damage).  

I filled up all my LP boards because after a while I just had a ton of extra LP.  The golden amulet is a good item if you need to quickly get something, but like Azim said, you'll easily fill up the board eventually anyway.


----------



## syrup (Dec 9, 2006)

golden ammy's rock, they let you fill up your augments really early, i think it is probably due to that that i can defeat guys recomended higher lvl then me fairly easly.

How do i get too Pharos at Ridorana, and sochen cave palace? also what lvl are they?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2006)

syrup said:


> How do i get too Pharos at Ridorana, and sochen cave palace? also what lvl are they?



You need the Strahl airship to get to hte Pharos at Ridorana.  You get the Strahl after Archades when you reach the Port at Bafloheim.  To access, you just go to the areodome and go to the private ship counter.

The Sochon Cave Palace is north of the Trichita Uplands.  You get there after the Phon Coast.  You can also get to the Sochon Cave Palace from Old Archades once you get there.  

Both of those places have to be traveled to progress in the story so you'll get there eventually no matter what.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> My sister and I both live away from home now but when we go on car trips with our parents we act like little brats in the backseat. We get bored and playfight until we get yelled at! I think we will never grow out of it. I even punched her in the nose once (it was an accident).


Heh that's normal Kitsune ^__^ Siblings fight in a car is a tradition for my family...lol  We get bored too fast i guess,so we need entertainment along the journey 
Lol you punched your sister...you're one agressive sister,eh Kitsune 



			
				Kitsune said:
			
		

> Yeah the techniks are usually pretty lame. I only used steal, libra, poach, charge and telekineses. Once in a while I used 1000 needles.


Yup,those Techniks that you mentioned i used it very often.The rest of them either will be IMMUNE to boss or easy to miss


----------



## Athrum (Dec 9, 2006)

Kitsune, use reverse on yourself, not yazmat, lol you'll live longer


----------



## Omega id (Dec 9, 2006)

If reverse worked on Yiazmat all I would do to kill him is use Renew, lol.

Speaking of which, you guys realize what I just said works on Deathgaze right?  I think they did that on purpose because of the fact you could use Vanish + Death trick in FFVI (Where "DoomGaze" was... and also in FFVI you also encountered DoomGaze the same way you encountered DeathGaze, by flying around an airship and hoping you trigger a random encounter  though Deathgaze encounter was kinda fixed...). Also the Vanish + Death trick worked on pretty much every boss in FFVI which kinda ruined it. You could also use Vanish + Stone on the enemy and Vanish + any other insta kill magic.

Anyway, congrats Kitsune, now you know how I felt, lol his DeathStrike move is just too annoying, I also didn't have the patience to run away from him, I didn't want that battle to take longer than it should, unfortunately my stubborness made the battle longer since half the time I was praying to get my team back together WHILE I was still in the coliseum


----------



## syrup (Dec 9, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> You need the Strahl airship to get to hte Pharos at Ridorana.  You get the Strahl after Archades when you reach the Port at Bafloheim.  To access, you just go to the areodome and go to the private ship counter.
> 
> The Sochon Cave Palace is north of the Trichita Uplands.  You get there after the Phon Coast.  You can also get to the Sochon Cave Palace from Old Archades once you get there.
> 
> Both of those places have to be traveled to progress in the story so you'll get there eventually no matter what.



most of the items needed for the baazar seem to be in those 2 areas...i'm kind of running out of things to do at my current lvl...are there any like lvl 40 or under espers?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 9, 2006)

ok, been playing a little bit now..about 3hrs.

I beat the elder wyrm boss, gd that thing was a pain..i was like using up all my magicks and potions/ethers/hi-potions/phoenix downs..  it was insane..I did a couple quickenings..but all in all they only did like 9000 dmg each time...and I even had a 8-9 chain.

vaan is 27 now
basch is 26 i think
fran, balthier and ashe are all 21 I think
penello is 19 or 20.

I'm trying to get balthier and ashe up to par with basch and vaan, I might take vaan outta the party for awhile till they all get to 27.

I just got to the mountain bi something or w/e to meet the gran kilitas or w/e

I have maxed out my quickenings on everyone except vaan, fran, and penello.

vaan needs 1 more and fran and pen need 2 more..all of which are all in the lower left side of the grid haha i fucked up my peoples bad.

is war hammer better to use than demonsbane?  cause I used it and it'll go from like 70-800 hit points..but demonsbane is always like 400-900...but I don't get that cause war hammer has more attack power..I can't understand that.

I had about 33,000 gil, just spent all of it on new armor, and spells.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 9, 2006)

I remember when I first faught Elder Wyrm, that guy killed me like 2 times in a row, he was soooo annoying, those status effects were such a pain in the ass at that point in the game, lol. Its like fighting the god of Malboro's except it was a wyrm.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

Elder Wyrm,Carrot (Mob Hunt) was easy for me.Thanks to my Gambit settings at that time (Yondi teach me how to use them),it works like a charm.

I find it the enemies at Henne Mines (secret area where Zodiark lives) are much harder than these two boss -__-.The negative status they have are fucking nasty!!!


----------



## Omega id (Dec 9, 2006)

In henne mines I never go as far as where the hecteyes start to show up. The only time I went through that whole area was for Zodiark and at that time the enemies there including those damns ghosts no longer gave me a problem.

The first area in henne mines second dig site is a good place to lvl up, bats offer good EXP (3000exp for all 3 members of your party) gizamaluk's give you around 4000 I think, but sometimes its not worth it because sometimes the bats commit suicide, often i've found myself fighting like 4-5 bats at a time and atleast 2 of those bats commit suicide. Sometimes i've had 4 bats commit suicide while I only ended up killing one. Its kinda annoying. Even when I had a team that wielded Excalbur (where the bats are weak against holy) and Zodiac Spear. I wish this game had Break HP Limit like FFX. Cause the Excalibur would do 9999 with each slash but im pretty sure if there was break hp limit those bats would die with 1 slash from excalibur.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

^ I went there because I want Ribbon ^^.So i've got to face the ghost type enemies there.They are tough when they're so many of them appears simultaneously.You'll get negative status effects such as Stop,Death/KO,Disease,Sap, and many others -__-.They can wipe your entire party in just matter of seconds.

Must bring lots of Remedies and set it up on your Gambit settings.Most important thing to do when you want to go there.

And as for the bats,they're just annoying as hell!! Their Leech and Self-destruct attacks deals huge damage -____-.



			
				Gilgamesh said:
			
		

> I wish this game had Break HP Limit like FFX.


Yeah me too  Then it will be so easy for me to chop those enemies in the Henne Mines


----------



## Cy (Dec 9, 2006)

I've always got an esuna gambit on so status effects never really bother me, except when Vaan casts it because everyone targets his opponent and if he didn't target anyone yet, they do nothing.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

^ I put both on Esuna and Remedy.Status like Stop,Doom and Disease cannot be heal by Esuna,that's when Remedy come in handy 

Another way to completely ignore the nasty status,equip Ribbon will do the job enough.I've been looking for this item for days now..still no luck with it =[


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2006)

have you considered if you could give a charachter all aliments my giving them that acessory that reverses effects and giving them a remdey? then putting these on the enemy with stamp?


----------



## syrup (Dec 9, 2006)

anyone know where the barheim 11 key is? just finished antlion (found out using warp on it owns cuz all of its minions left). Also does esuna cure bisurk? Is The Great Crystal another story place as well?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

Kaki said:
			
		

> have you considered if you could give a charachter all aliments my giving them that acessory that reverses effects and giving them a remdey? then putting these on the enemy with stamp?


Um...i'm not to sure about that Kaki  
Haven't tried it yet..heh 



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> anyone know where the barheim 11 key is? just finished antlion (found out using warp on it owns cuz all of its minions left). Also does esuna cure bisurk?



*Spoiler*: _From Gamefaq---Barheim Key_ 



After events in Barheim Passage, you can return to this from other entrance in
Dalmasca Eastersand. Reasons of going back to Barheim Passage are side quests
and esper/summon, as well as some great treasures. All you need is just the
Barheim Key. To get Barheim Key:

- Clear Flower Saboten and Nidhog Mob Hunt missions (rank E), so you should
  have Great Serpentskin, if you keep this loot/treasure to clear this quest,
  you do have a chance to get extra reward, read below.
- After got your reward of Flower Saboten mission from Dantro (your client),
  talk to him again in Dalmasca Estersand and he will request you to pass the
  flower to his wife.

- Now go to South Bank Village where you can find the Dalmasca Estersand
  Gate Crystal. Talk to Dantro's wife to get Bundle of Needles (treasure).
- Leave and return this area, talk to the people near the river and the boy
  named Tchigri, then choose first option to North Bank Village.
- Talk to Tchigri for some events, then will back to South Bank Village.
- Now speak with Dantro's wife again, then search behind her camp for the
  red flower, examine it, a flower saboten will follow you.
- Speak with the boy, Tchigri to go North Bank Village again.
- Get close to the giant flower saboten, watch a scene. The flower saboten
  left you 1000 gil and Wyrmfire Shot.

- Now back to South Bank Village and talk to Dantro's Wife, she request for
  the Semclam Shells. The number of Semclam Shells you found affects the extra
  reward, read below.
- Search the shore and check the shinning thing for the Semclam Shells.
- Pass the Semclam Shells to Dantro's Wife after you got enough. She requests
  for the Nebralim.

- Return to the small camp section and talk to Dantro. Same place, find the
  boxes in the central, check the jars there for Nebrarim, another one is the
  jar behind the chocobo, pass them to Dantro's Wife also.
- Now Dantro's Wife request the Valeblossom Dew, which can be found in the
  Broken Sands section.

- Move to Northern most section of Dalmasca Eastersand, find the flowers in
  the valley. One of them is in the middle of the section, beside the rock
  which you can push down, examine it to get Valeblossom Dew. The number of
  this loot/treasure that you give to Dantro's Wife affects the extra reward
  also, read below.
- Back to South of River and give Valeblossom Dew to Dantro's Wife. And now
  give her the Great Serpentskin. Without this loot/treasure, you wouldn't
  get the extra reward.
- Leave here for awhile and return, talk to the Recovering Traveler, she's
  behind the camp where Dantro's Wife by, and she will gives you Barheim Key
  with the extra reward.

As for the extra reward, it's based on how many loot/treasure that you gave
Dantro's Wife, but you must have the Great Serpentskin. The possible extra
rewards are the Golden Amulet, Magic Gloves or Balance Mote.

  Golden Amulet awarded if you passed:
  - Great Serpentskin x1, Semclam Shells x5, Nebralim x2, Valeblossom Dew x3
  to Dantro's Wife. If not, the Magic Gloves is the extra reward for you, but
  still, you need at least Nebralim x2, Semclam Shells x2 with other required
  loot/treasure to get it. The last possible is Balance Mote if you didn't get
  enough required loot/treasure for Golden Amulet or Magic Gloves but you have
  Great Serpentskin


From the Dalmasca Eastersand Gate Crystal, go South, then turn to South-East,
there is a small area, use your Barheim Key to unlock that door can back to
Barheim Passage now.




I think Berserk can be remove using Dispel magick.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 9, 2006)

Is it possible to have all the quickening for all the characters? I've heard if you fully upgrade your quickening for the three characters who already has, then you won't be able to get the quickening for the other three characters.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

^ That's not true.Each character will have three Quickenings.There are 18 Quickenings on the license board.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 9, 2006)

Thx for clearing that out. By the way, I got Belias. Who should I give this esper to?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

^ It's up to you actually  It doesn't matter who do you give it to.

But when i got Belias,i gave it to Vaan ^^


----------



## syrup (Dec 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Um...i'm not to sure about that Kaki
> Haven't tried it yet..heh
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm...wrong key...Sorry I ment the one to sectionm 11 of the mine that is dropped in the river after fighting antlion.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 10, 2006)

hey, I'm close to my way to getting the 2nd esper..that's story related...uhm...is the first optional esper doable b4 getting the 2nd story related one? or not?

Uhm yeah whoever had that quickening question..i would set it up so that vaan and basch get the armor surrounded quickenings as they are good for making buffs..of course u can do that w/ anyone..those guys are my main buffs though.

i fudged up though so now i gotta earn mass lp to get my last quickening for vaan and more lp for fran and pen.

I can't wait for another break in the story so i can go do some more quests..i hate getting side tracked.


----------



## geG (Dec 10, 2006)

> hey, I'm close to my way to getting the 2nd esper..that's story related...uhm...is the first optional esper doable b4 getting the 2nd story related one? or not?


It is, but you'd need to be around level 40 to beat it.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 10, 2006)

40? blah im mid to high 20s on vaan and basch and everyone else early 20


----------



## Rime (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi guys, Im back, I decided to play for a few hrs and guess what?
I finished the second to last chapter again (remember ps2 froze last time)
also... I BEAT GILGAMESH #2 
It was kinda funny when he stole back the sword but yay~!
I got the masamune... and umm... how do you make it good?
I gave it to Penpen to test it out with a cat hood and she couldnt combo shit  I was like "wth" so im sticking with my save the queens...
How do i make it do uber combos? 
also do i need all my members to have diamond amulet or just the leader for uber loot from chest?
tyty in advance


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

Syrup said:
			
		

> Ummm...wrong key...Sorry I ment the one to sectionm 11 of the mine that is dropped in the river after fighting antlion.


Oh that key ^^
You can find it at Phon Coast Hunters Camp.Try searching for an amnesia man in that area.When you talk to him,he will said that he's from Bujherba and he doesn't know how he got here (Phon Coast) in the first place.Then he will give you the key because he doesn't know what is that key for.



			
				Rime said:
			
		

> I got the masamune... and umm... how do you make it good?
> I gave it to Penpen to test it out with a cat hood and she couldnt combo shit  I was like "wth" so im sticking with my save the queens...
> How do i make it do uber combos?


Masamune + Genji Glove.
This glove will make your character has higher chance to get more combos.
Really awesome combination 



			
				Rime said:
			
		

> also do i need all my members to have diamond amulet or just the leader for uber loot from chest?


One will do enough


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> I know you can steal a cancer something (its worth 150 gil) from the skeletons near MT Bur-Omase (sp?) pretty easily with the thief cuffs, or at least reasonably easily. I've gotten a few of them. Its a nice place to get money- have 2 people with thief cuffs and enemy hp==100% steal and the other person with attack closest foe and you can easily get over 20K gil by doing one round of the area all the way to the shrine.


Not to burst your bubble but, are you sure you can get a Cancer Gem there? =o

Because I'm partly sure you're talking about Capricorn Gems.. =/

Anyway, no need to tell where I can find them, I found a very easy way to get it ^^ Sucks for the people who've done them, but it can be stolen from the Antlion in Lhusu Mines. =)



Kitsune said:


> Well I went ahead and beat the game.  I have a save file I can go back to if I want to beat Yiazmet and Omega, but I'm going to put it off for now.  I might actually play the whole thing again in a year or so (I can get the Zodiac Spear the easy way then).  Anyway, here are my thoughts on the ending so don't read it if you haven't finished the storyline.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lol, Penelope is love in the endings. <3

Omg, how about the song Kissmegoodbye though? =P Awesome, huh? ^^



azim86 said:


> Yeah me too  Then it will be so easy for me to chop those enemies in the Henne Mines


Uhm, lol, there _is_ Break HP Limit in this game. -__- I showed you a screenshot once with an 11k HP Ashe, remember? ^^ That broke the 9,999 HP Limit ^^


And OHMYGOD. Your. Ava. Is. The. Love. <3 I love Byakuya lol <333


----------



## Jotun (Dec 10, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> 40? blah im mid to high 20s on vaan and basch and everyone else early 20



It is possible to beat him at 25, if you are very determined that is. Just be prepared to run past the stupid horses into the zone with him. He is right by the zone. Of course you need lvl 3 quickenings with everyone in your party.

All I did was take advantage of Ethers and Spamming Quickenings. XD


----------



## Cy (Dec 10, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> have you considered if you could give a charachter all aliments my giving them that acessory that reverses effects and giving them a remdey? then putting these on the enemy with stamp?



If your using that item, then can't you just use the remedy on the enemy to inflict all statuses without screwing up your character?



♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> Not to burst your bubble but, are you sure you can get a Cancer Gem there? =o
> 
> Because I'm partly sure you're talking about Capricorn Gems.. =/
> 
> Anyway, no need to tell where I can find them, I found a very easy way to get it ^^ Sucks for the people who've done them, but it can be stolen from the Antlion in Lhusu Mines. =)



Ah. Sorry. I knew it started with the letter C... I thought it was cancer. Sorry again.


----------



## syrup (Dec 10, 2006)

Who is the first optional esper


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> Ah. Sorry. I knew it started with the letter C... I thought it was cancer. Sorry again.


Lol, you were close, so you're okay. ^^ =P


----------



## Cy (Dec 10, 2006)

syrup said:


> Who is the first optional esper



I believe its Adrammalech. From what I hear, you should be average level 35 or so at minimum before fighting him. Level 40 preferably. 



♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> Lol, you were close, so you're okay. ^^ =P



Ok. Thanks. Bones are better for cash (which I always need) anyways- they're worth a nice 400-some gil.

Besides... Look! A distraction! 


*Spoiler*: _What happens during the distraction_ 




*runs away and renames spoiler tags*


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Uhm, lol, there is Break HP Limit in this game. -__- I showed you a screenshot once with an 11k HP Ashe, remember? ^^ That broke the 9,999 HP Limit ^^
> 
> 
> And OHMYGOD. Your. Ava. Is. The. Love. <3 I love Byakuya lol <333


I did remember that.That time when I saw your HP like 10000+ i was so surprised...."how the hell he do that" I said to myself.I still didn't know about the HP Break Limit at that time.It's because the main screen will only show your HP 9999 XD...lol ^^

Yes Byakuya-sama is awesome 
Huge fan of Bleach here


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I did remember that.That time when I saw your HP like 10000+ i was so surprised...."how the hell he do that" I said to myself.I still didn't know about the HP Break Limit at that time.It's because the main screen will only show your HP 9999 XD...lol ^^
> 
> Yes Byakuya-sama is awesome
> Huge fan of Bleach here


Lol =P I can hit 14-16 now ^^ Still searching for better equipment though ^^

Byakuya  I got so jealous I just had to make myself another sig XD


Err, shouldn't you be asleep now, btw? O__o


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

^ Highest Hp in my team is Vaan.He has 12500+ HP.The rest 11k-12k 

Yondi,u already have a sig.....but where's your avy? -_-

Yeah i suppose so,but i'm not sleepy right now.Tomorrow is holiday for me


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Highest Hp in my team is Vaan.He has 12500+ HP.The rest 11k-12k


Heh, close to mine ^^



azim86 said:


> Yondi,u already have a sig.....but where's your avy? -_-


Eh, I wanted to make one with Byakuya on it too 'cause I was stunned by your ava XD

And uhm, I decided not to have one, plus the fact I couldn't make one that matches the sig XD



azim86 said:


> Yeah i suppose so,but i'm not sleepy right now.Tomorrow is holiday for me


Oh, lol ^^ So, no school for you today/tomorrow then? =)


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Eh, I wanted to make one with Byakuya on it too 'cause I was stunned by your ava XD


Thanks to peK for this avy ^_^

And Yondi,make a really cool Byakuya avy ok .Good luck with it.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> And uhm, I decided not to have one, plus the fact I couldn't make one that matches the sig XD


Oh i see,but your sig...that's like the most favourite part for me in that battle ^^



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Oh, lol ^^ So, no school for you today/tomorrow then? =)


Yup 

Um Yondi,how many trophies do you have for the rare game?


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

Byakuya? Everyone knows its all about Urahara. Hese the coolest character in that show IMO


----------



## Rime (Dec 10, 2006)

How do I get genji gloves?
All I got to steal was Armor and helm from Gilgamesh 
>_> they suck


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

Rime said:


> How do I get genji gloves?
> All I got to steal was Armor and helm from Gilgamesh
> >_> they suck


You fight him twice, and you have to do it on both battles.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

Gilgamesh - 1st Battle
Steal from him everytime he adds a new weapon to his arsenal.

Gilgamesh - 2nd battle
Steal from him everytime he adds a new weapon to his arsenal...

I dont remember the order and whatnot since I faught him a long time ago, and I forgot things quite fast, lol. But basically, you want to steal from him after every scene / dialogue within your fight with Gilgamesh, in the first battle you steal 2 Genji accessories from him, (Genji Gloves should be amongst that), and the 2nd battle should be two other genji accessories). The Genji Armors are the last 2 things you steal from him in each battle by the way. 2 in first fight, 2 in second fight.

The character that steals should be the character with the Thief's Cuffs accessory.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

Eh, just remember to do it when he's got 2/5 HP left. =P

Then you should get a movie just before 1/5 HP, then do it again. Easy. =)


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm I have the game and I still haven't finished it. Started playing for 2 hours then I got bored. Because it is veery similar to Skies of Archadia. And I didn't like the skins of the characters either, though the CGs were good.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

Beachan18 said:


> Hmm I have the game and I still haven't finished it. Started playing for 2 hours then I got bored. Because it is veery similar to Skies of Archadia. And I didn't like the skins of the characters either, though the CGs were good.


Hehe, the beginning bits are indeed boring. =/ It takes some time before you really get hooked into it, sadly. ^^

But yeah, once you've gone past the beginning stages, the fun really starts then, and it's awesome. <3.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 10, 2006)

how do u break the HP limit?  and can you break the weapon damage lvl? also does that go for MP as well.?

and finally HOW THE F do you do that?

Basically at this point I'm going to either go straight towards the 2nd story related esper or I'm going to farm to like 30 for about most of the party...b4 that..just to get ready for later lvls.

the whole Ice area I'm getting around 400exp from each kill.

and i got golden amulet on a couple people.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> how do u break the HP limit?  and can you break the weapon damage lvl? also does that go for MP as well.?
> 
> and finally HOW THE F do you do that?
> 
> ...


It just depends on your equipped armor's HP boost. =) The higher it is, the better. ^__^ You have to remember though, you're just practically sacrificing defence boost for a little extra HP, so you should think it through first. ^__^ Try experimenting with the Armors, and you'll see what I mean. ^^

I'm not so sure about MP, but if I had to guess, then I'd say yeah, we could break 999 too. ^__^ This would probably depend on what Accessory you have on. Shame though, I could only go upto 850. XD




EDIT:
Oh yeah, technically, there _is_ break damage limit. ^^

The only downside in this is it can't be applied to normal attacks, and magicks.

It's only applicable on Esper Specials and Mist Quickenings. =)


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

The only thing that would matter to me is breaking damage limit with juts regular physical attacks =/


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> None/1  I did the trial one haha =P How about you?
> 
> I don't think I'll be doing the raregames. They're too important for farming hehe XD


LOL..just that 

Oh ok ^^
As for me I have 40+



			
				Gilgamesh said:
			
		

> Byakuya? Everyone knows its all about Urahara. Hese the coolest character in that show IMO


They both awesome! 



> The only thing that would matter to me is breaking damage limit with juts regular physical attacks =/


Same here ={


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> LOL..just that
> 
> Oh ok ^^
> As for me I have 40+


Eh, there's only 30. -__- How's that possible? =/


----------



## syrup (Dec 10, 2006)

Is there any acesory better for thieving then the theif cuffs? because i used them to steal from adromalech like 7 x and i still didn't get a high arcana.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

@Yondi: Ooops,that 40 is for the total of rare monster I've found and killed.I mixed it up,sorry my bad 

Then so far I've collected 20+ trophies .So 10 more to go 



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> Is there any acesory better for thieving then the theif cuffs? because i used them to steal from adromalech like 7 x and i still didn't get a high arcana.


Nope,there's only one.Sometimes you just have to try many times until you get the item that u want to steal.Patience is all you need Syrup


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

syrup said:


> Is there any acesory better for thieving then the theif cuffs? because i used them to steal from adromalech like 7 x and i still didn't get a high arcana.


Sadly, there isn't. =/

It can't be that hard surely, I mean, you can only either get a Zodiacsign Gem, an item (Elixir?), and the Higharcana.

You just have to keep trying I guess. It helps if your characters are speeded up. ^__^ So always cast Haste if you don't already. =P



azim86 said:


> ^ Ooops,that 40 is for the total of rare monster I've found and killed.I mixed it up,sorry my bad
> 
> Then so far I've collected 20+ trophies .So 10 more to go


Lol =P If we're talking about rare monsters too, I guess mine goes up to about 10 XD Probably less than that XD

And ohmygod, 20 trophies alredy o__O Eh, I don't think I can beat you there, since I'm not doing the raregames XD


----------



## Rime (Dec 10, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Gilgamesh - 1st Battle
> Steal from him everytime he adds a new weapon to his arsenal.
> 
> Gilgamesh - 2nd battle
> ...



Aww damn you gilgamesh, (the game not you) first battle all I got to steal was Hi potions and potions and whack items
Second battle I stole genji armor and helm
I even stole from his dog the whole time
I made vaan all time steal whore both battles...
So does that mean i cant get it anymore?


----------



## Rime (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, Im finally at second part in hennes so umm
what page on the thread where you guys located the chest area on the map?
I want my zodiac fools >


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

Rime said:
			
		

> So does that mean i cant get it anymore?


Sadly no 
That's the only Genji sets in the game.


----------



## Rime (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, Im finally at second part in hennes so umm
what page on the thread where you guys located the chest area on the map?
I want my zodiac fools >


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

Rime, watch the doubleposting please. -__- =P

Anyway, :

GB, I call upon thee...please add more fuel to the fire! ^__^


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

If you missed it the first time you cannot get the the 2 Genji accessories anymore, unless you have a save file before you fight Gilgamesh the first time... Thats what i did, mainly because I like Gilgamesh and I like to fight him!


----------



## Rime (Dec 10, 2006)

I swear im trying to dp i click once then leave the room >_< its the double posting ghost !!
Yeah I like fighting gilga too hes a funny one 
damn so I cant get the gloves >_> masamune is worthless to me >_>
who wants?


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

Well your not entirely out of luck, if you happen to come across Cat-Ear Hood accessory thats also good to equip with the Masamune as well since speed determines its combo rate. However you wont be comboing as much as you would with Masamune + Genji combo (I tested it).

EDIT:
In a way Cat-Ear Hood is way better than Genji Armlet though, simply because of the rediculous stat boosts... same goes for Ring of Renewal  (speaking of which... is there more than 1 Ring of Renewal in this game?)


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 10, 2006)

Rime said:


> I swear im trying to dp i click once then leave the room >_< its the double posting ghost !!
> Yeah I like fighting gilga too hes a funny one
> damn so I cant get the gloves >_> masamune is worthless to me >_>
> who wants?



I didn't get the Genji Gloves either.   And it drove me crazy how you can't get it after that ONE AND ONLY CHANCE!   

But the Masamune is good, I swear.  It bases it's strenth off of magic stats.  So give it to your magic user.  And, it ususally hits more than once (even without an speed-boosting item).  So you can do over 9999 damage collectively.  I went out of my way to get two Masamunes.

Edit: Just get a cat-ear hood at the Murthru Bazaar like Gilgamesh said.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

@Rime: No thanks I already have two Masamunes 

But Rime,Masamune is still a good weapon.It can do more than 2 hit combos very often.Use it ^^


----------



## Rime (Dec 10, 2006)

2 masamunes? How you get you silly fox


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 10, 2006)

Rime said:


> 2 masamunes? How you get you silly fox



You can make it at the Bazaar.  If you have the goods for the Tournsol, you can double up on Gemsteels to get an extra Masamune.  Otherwise, it's not worth the effort to go get all those items.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:
			
		

> In a way Cat-Ear Hood is way better than Genji Armlet though, simply because of the rediculous stat boosts... same goes for Ring of Renewal (speaking of which... is there more than 1 Ring of Renewal in this game?)


Cat-Ear Hood is also a good acessory.Speed stat increase like insane @_@

I have 2 Ring of Renewels in my inventory.The 2nd one i got it from Bazaar totally by accident


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 10, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Cat-Ear Hood is also a good acessory.Speed stat increase like insane @_@
> 
> I have 2 Ring of Renewels in my inventory.The 2nd one i got it from Bazaar totally by accident :swetdrop



Isn't there somewhere you can buy ring of renewal?  I swear there is, I just can't recall where.

Edit:  Maybe not.  I got one from the airship sisters and one from I don't know where.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

I never even knew you could make it at the bazaar, lol. The only one I got was from the airship side quest.

EDIT: Kitsune, if there is, lemme know where!  Unless you can buy it off of Clan Centurio's Bazaar shop in Rabanastre for obtaining the higher clan rank (which is after Knight of the Round... which im too lazy to obtain as well).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

Rime said:


> I swear im trying to dp i click once then leave the room >_< its the double posting ghost !!
> Yeah I like fighting gilga too hes a funny one
> damn so I cant get the gloves >_> masamune is worthless to me >_>
> who wants?


Rofl, you're alright. ^__^ I wish the ghost was here or something XD So I could see what he/she(?) looks like <3

And OHMYGOD, did you just say that one of the best of the best weapons in the game is useless to you?  >__<




Anyway..
@Gilga ^^

Your request is done. Seeing as you're here, I might aswell post it here (am trying to save Inbox space, since it fills up moderately quick -__-)

So yeah, here the the sig(s) >__>




Please, excuse my sucky skills with graphics..  And uhm, decide which version you want (if any) and I'll ty to make the avatar for you right away ^^


----------



## Cy (Dec 10, 2006)

Rime said:


> 2 masamunes? How you get you silly fox



I believe you can get one from the Bazaar and one from Gil.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> Isn't there somewhere you can buy ring of renewal? I swear there is, I just can't recall where.


Yup you're right Kitsune,there is.I just remember where is it now.It's at the secret shop in Nechrohol of Nabudis from the goblin merchant.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> EDIT: Kitsune, if there is, lemme know where!  Unless you can buy it off of Clan Centurio's Bazaar shop in Rabanastre for obtaining the higher clan rank (which is after Knight of the Round... which im too lazy to obtain as well).


Eh, after the Knight of the Round it's the Order of Ambrosia, the highest rank you can get ^^

But even if you get that, nothing much happens anyway, you only get the Muthrubazaar stuffs for a cheaper price. >__<


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

lol, thats alright Yondi. I like both sigs actually (I dont know if your sigs are bad or good but I do know that I like them and its better than anything I will ever try to make )

I donno what version to use though so im going to just inny minny miny moe that shit, lol...

Version 2 it is... 

EDIT:
@Azim - Really? I didn't notice it in his shop... Oh well, its no longer important anyways lol.

@Yondi - Wha? Pfft, the only useful thing that guy sells is Cat Ear Hood and I already baught six of them cause I felt like it, by the time I obtain that order of ambrosia rank im a billionaire... wait a minute im already a billionaire in this game.

EDIT2: Damnit... I wanna use version 1 now...


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 10, 2006)

I have reached the final dungeon.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

Hisui! Kohaku! I feel like playing Act Cadenza now...


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Eh, after the Knight of the Round it's the Order of Ambrosia, the highest rank you can get ^^


How to get that rank Yondi?

and since we are speaking about clan ranks,how many points you guys have now,just curious 

I have 1.7 billion points :sweat


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

I donno how much I got, I just know I got alot lol. I only need 3 more trophies too but like I said before, im not doing them =/ last 3 feel like a pain in the ass to get, i'll probably do it on my replay when I stick to one character


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 10, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Hisui! Kohaku! I feel like playing Act Cadenza now...



Ahh Gilgamesh. So your the one who holds the name of the King of Heroes now.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> lol, thats alright Yondi. I like both sigs actually (I dont know if your sigs are bad or good but I do know that I like them and its better than anything I will ever try to make )
> 
> I donno what version to use though so im going to just inny minny miny moe that shit, lol...
> 
> ...


Eh, I finished the first request just as you edited >__<

Anyway, it doesn't matter much, I have no creativity with avas anyway, and it didn't really matter if v1 or v2 was used, since they basically look the same o__O



I suck 



Lord Yu said:


> I have reached the final dungeon.


Congratulations.



azim86 said:


> How to get that rank Yondi?
> 
> and since we are speaking about clan ranks,how many points you guys have now,just curious
> 
> I have 1.7 billion points :sweat


Eh, complete monster bestiary, complete Skypirate's Den, and 1million(?) clanpoints. =) (as I remember -__-)

I don't remember mine, it's a really low # anyway XD


----------



## Mojim (Dec 10, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:
			
		

> @Azim - Really? I didn't notice it in his shop... Oh well, its no longer important anyways lol.


I think that ring will appear after you finished Ridorana event,if i'm not mistaken.

Wow 3 more trophies,awesome ^^

Yeah rank points is easy to get and gain.It's like everything you do in the game,the points will go up slowly and by the time you look at your points,you've gained a million points.It's increases very fast.

@Lord Yu: Beat the game already


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 10, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> Eh, I finished the first request just as you edited >__<
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter much, I have no creativity with avas anyway, and it didn't really matter if v1 or v2 was used, since they basically look the same o__O
> 
> ...



No you don't suck.  It's great.  And I like Version 2, it's got a nice washed-out look.

I might as well ask, my sig is lame.  I like the images I have but they're just stuck there.  What should I do?


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

I like you already 

I clicked your image, never knew there was a Tsukihime manga (im assuming?). I only saw the Tsukihime anime & Fate/Stay Night anime's by type-moon. Then aside from that i've only played the Melty Blood games. This name wasn't gotten from the Gilgamesh in Fate/Stay Night though, I used it because of Gilgamesh from the final fantasy series. 

EDIT:


			
				Kitsune said:
			
		

> What should I do?



I actually like the first image on the left, you should get a sig made of that image.  If the myth' were only true... about Fox's growing nine tails and taking on the forms of hot human females... lol.

I noticed the diffrence by the way Yondi.  The Avatar looks good to me too


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 10, 2006)

I used to use it based off of Fate/Stay Night then I was urged back to my original nick. I've played the Tsukihime game as well as Melty Blood. 

on topic. Any spoiler free tips to make the final dungeon painless as possible? Like suggested levels or something?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 10, 2006)

Lord Yu said:


> on topic. Any spoiler free tips to make the final dungeon painless as possible? Like suggested levels or something?



When ou say final dungeon are you reffering to the Pharos?  The Excalibur weapon is really good there because of the holy element.  You can get it at the Crystal Grande.  There is a map on gamefaqs.com.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> No you don't suck.  It's great.  And I like Version 2, it's got a nice washed-out look.
> 
> I might as well ask, my sig is lame.  I like the images I have but they're just stuck there.  What should I do?



Yesh, I do suck =P Glad that you like version2 though XD

And uhm, sticking to one character is a good thing I think. =P If that was the case then it doesn't matter if they're just "stuck there" or not. ^__^




Now I must be off for a little bit, I have to get my Cancer Gems from Antlion. ^^


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 10, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> Yesh, I do suck =P Glad that you like version2 though XD
> 
> And uhm, sticking to one character is a good thing I think. =P If that was the case then it doesn't matter if they're just "stuck there" or not. ^__^
> 
> ...



Ah good idea.  Ok see ya later.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 10, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> When ou say final dungeon are you reffering to the Pharos?  The Excalibur weapon is really good there because of the holy element.  You can get it at the Crystal Grande.  There is a map on gamefaqs.com.



I'm referring to the Sky Fortress Bahamut.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 10, 2006)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm referring to the Sky Fortress Bahamut.



Well, once you board the Bahamut the bosses are right there (aside from a few guards).  You should be at least level 60 I think.  And there are no status effects to worry about.  One of the final bosses blocks physical then magic damage alternately. Just have a good healer, a tank and a strong offensive magic user and you're set.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

Sky Fortress wasn't really hard for me... then again by the time I decided to visit it I had nearly gone out of my way to complete almost everything in the game  But I did tame Yiazmat and handled Omega before going there


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm at level 52.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 10, 2006)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm at level 52.



That should be fine as long as you have a few elixers.

Edit: Use dispel on the bosses, and set your gambits to cast protectga, shellga and bravery if you have it.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

I wish this game had a New Game Plus. I liked how Square-Enix featured that in some of their somewhat old RPG's.

That way you can keep the items/accessories you obtained on your first agme, and use them on your second game. But still having to go through the trouble of using Loot and other things. It'd be a good excuse to obtain more than one set of Genji Armor as well. If this game had New Game Plus i'd play it 3 times in a row 

I can see it now... everyone in my team has a Wyrm Hero Blade & Tournesol's .... mwahahahaha... hah


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 10, 2006)

ok wtf is this Sky Den crap?  I see like snes sprite versions of a couple of the characters and a chocobo...and I don't get it.

lastly...i'm like at 30hrs ..only 110 more to go hahaha


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

Obtain 30 Sky Pirate Den Trophies, complete every Hunt / Mark Obtain over a certain amount of Clan Points and well, basically it gets you the highest rank in Clan Centurio... nothing else except the feeling of greatness... and realizing you probably got no life, lol.

Im only missing 3 more trophies. Forgot their titles already (I dont remember things from long ago ). But here are the requirements for the 3 im missing.

-Perform every Concurrence (Im still missing Black Hole... its impossible I tells ya).

-Complete the Bestiary (Main reason why I dont feel like obtaining the last 3 Trophies, lol)

-Obtain Rare goods from the Bazaar (i've obtained rare goods and this sht still doesn't show up... I think by rare goods it means Tournesol... and im too lazy to hunt the items down for that weapon).

EDIT: Oh yeah for getting the final rank you also gain the Clan Centurio Badge... I heard its a worthless loot so... it basically makes you want to punch montblanc in the face...


----------



## Glacier (Dec 10, 2006)

I think im like halfway throught the game im about to fight


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dr.cid


----------



## geG (Dec 10, 2006)

^That's much more than halfway. More like 2/3 or 3/4 through the main story.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

What's everyone's favorite summon? I only got one... actually two...

Hashmal & Ultima

I might throw Shemhazai (sp?) in there since her sign is Saggitarius, and thats me... speaking of which I forgot that my birthday was today...


----------



## syrup (Dec 10, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> What's everyone's favorite summon? I only got one... actually two...
> 
> Hashmal & Ultima
> 
> I might throw Shemhazai (sp?) in there since her sign is Saggitarius, and thats me... speaking of which I forgot that my birthday was today...



Happy birthday


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 10, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> What's everyone's favorite summon? I only got one... actually two...
> 
> Hashmal & Ultima
> 
> I might throw Shemhazai (sp?) in there since her sign is Saggitarius, and thats me... speaking of which I forgot that my birthday was today...



I like how Zodiark is just a lil fish, but does big damage.  Ultima is pretteh.  I think my favorite (in terms of looks) is Zalhera the death angel.  He's creepy and he has his dead, naked girlfriend with him.  

Happy Birthday Gilgamesh.  Which Summon is Capricorn?  I'm a Sea Goat.


----------



## syrup (Dec 10, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> Sadly, there isn't. =/
> 
> It can't be that hard surely, I mean, you can only either get a Zodiacsign Gem, an item (Elixir?), and the Higharcana.
> 
> ...



I got pebbles


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

Zeromus is Cance
Adrammalech is Capricorn...

You can read more about Espers here (some of the info here is told on the guide as well).


----------



## Rime (Dec 10, 2006)

Wewt im an Ultima rawr >
So basically... Im stuck i dont know what to do and Im too lazy
So for the past several hours I was levelling my butt off
I got "A" team from 73-81 
And "b" team from 49-55
All in about three hours with some uber chains

*Spoiler*: __ 



About 2 big ass chains like this: 



And well... where do I get the items to get the uber weapons? i wanna do that arcana trick but I onry got like 3 arcanas on me and sold 1 in the bazaar already
how do I get the gemsteel and the stuff for the pimp items? 

im bored and tired so Imma call it quits today on that..
time to cs or dota...

oh oh oh HAPPY BURFDAY GILGAMESH


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2006)

I just got Larsa for the 2nd time from Jahira and I'm around lvl 27-28. How's it so far? Am I underleveled?

By the way, I killed croakadile for my hunt, but the person who put up the hunt board said I have to give the ring to someone. Who am I suppose to give the ring to?


----------



## Rime (Dec 10, 2006)

Not to bad, never hurts to level more...
As for the hunt thing just wait till giza hits the dry season
the old lady in that camp gets the ring but I dont think you get much
what a cheap ho >_>


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 11, 2006)

Rime said:


> Not to bad, never hurts to level more...
> As for the hunt thing just wait till giza hits the dry season
> the old lady in that camp gets the ring but I dont think you get much
> what a cheap ho >_>



You get the satisfaction of knowing that man's ghost can rest in peace.


----------



## syrup (Dec 11, 2006)

Aww mines the lamest dude the fat impure poison esper...odd seems how scorpio should be one of if not the strongest I mean it seems the most evil to me. Also since when is Serpentarius a zodiac? i have never heard of it...zodiark should obviously be scorpio. Aww the phone coast and "T" place are so boring...maybe its just because i leveled up to hight before going there (lvl like 48,46,45,46) but the guys are so weak...they are even weaker then the mantases near antlion  I don't like fighting lower level just steal and kill/ get nothng good monsters. Though i did get a 2x exp acc from a couerl i think...but I need like 6 lol. Anyways I just talked to this kid who gave me the "???" hunt in the sochen cave palace. So i was wondering if i should go there now or what level i should be to hunt this beast as supposably i go there in the story later? Also what lvl should i be to get the death angel esper. He looks sweet and is only lvl 1 according to ffXII.net However he is listed as like the 3rd optional esper on gamefaqs.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 11, 2006)

I like to use Ultima and Zodiark ^_^

Oh happy b-day Gilgamesh


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 11, 2006)

azim86 said:


> I like to use Ultima and Zodiark ^_^
> 
> Oh happy b-day Gilgamesh



Which one is you?  (your zodiac)


----------



## Mojim (Dec 11, 2006)

^ Oh yeah,i forgot to tell :sweat
I'm Scorpio ^^ Which Esper is it again?

Btw Kitsune,isn't your place midnight already? Aren't you sleepy?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 11, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Oh yeah,i forgot to tell :sweat
> I'm Scorpio ^^ Which Esper is it again?
> 
> Btw Kitsune,isn't your place midnight already? Aren't you sleepy?



You're C?chulainn.   

Heh, it's 1 am here.  I'm a night owl.  I rarely go to sleep before 2.  What time is it there?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 11, 2006)

^ Uughh!! I'm ugly -__-

Oh it's still 1 am,still early ^^ Usually I sleep after 2am.
Hmm here,it's 5pm already


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 11, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Uughh!! I'm ugly -__-



Syrup was the same one:



syrup said:


> Aww mines the lamest dude the fat impure poison esper...odd seems how scorpio should be one of if not the strongest I mean it seems the most evil to me....zodiark should obviously be scorpio.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 11, 2006)

^ Damn double bummer!! -__-


----------



## Cy (Dec 11, 2006)

Who is Aquarius? 

Happy belated b-day, Gil.

Ha! I've already gotten Black Hole. I did it in a 14 combo.I found it fairly lackluster- it did less then my 22 chain luminescence (though not by much).I find things that take multiple attacks from the same level the hardest- I mean, I've never been able to do the ones that take all level 1, all level 2, or all level 3, but I believe I've got all the others. Which concurrences are everyone missing?


----------



## Omega id (Dec 11, 2006)

There were times I was close though (where I would only need one more)... but in the end it would never give me the one I need =/


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

Your post count is 69^ 

I am still catching up wiht some hunts...some whit my bare hands.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah most of my posts are in this thread  A while ago it was around 20 or so. Oh yeah, thanks for the "Happy Birthday" to everyone that said it


----------



## syrup (Dec 11, 2006)

How am i suppose to know what is the ??? monster in the hunt? is it easy to tell who it is? as i dont want to run past it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 11, 2006)

syrup said:


> I got pebbles


Then I was talking about highlevel Espers that you can steal Elixirs/Megalixirs then. =/

And goddamn -__- Even trying with Antlion, I couldn't find even just one Cancer Gem  Why oh why lol =/


Gilga, belated happybirthday to you ^^ <3


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 11, 2006)

lol guess my cancer guy makes sense..looks like a giant scorpion or crab, i can't fully make out the image.  but he's got claws haha.

Azim is the big blue dude? haha blue balls LMAO

Ekoskel? i think was the user name..your like a little bit behind me...gah stop catching up haha.

Your more leveled than I am..I'mma try to get everyone to 40s soon..might not even continue storyline till then.


----------



## Rime (Dec 11, 2006)

syrup said:


> How am i suppose to know what is the ??? monster in the hunt? is it easy to tell who it is? as i dont want to run past it.



You'll know, you cant past that hunt simply because you cant go furthur in the story unless you pass that hunt. Just go through sochen they will be in the next room waiting for you to kill


----------



## syrup (Dec 11, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Oh yeah,i forgot to tell :sweat
> I'm Scorpio ^^ Which Esper is it again?
> 
> Btw Kitsune,isn't your place midnight already? Aren't you sleepy?



scorpio for the win Anyways can i buy the 2x exp acc later or should i farm couerls?


----------



## Glacier (Dec 11, 2006)

I think you can buy it later but if you get theif hand cuffs and steel from courels on the highway you can get it


----------



## Heroic (Dec 11, 2006)

I need to get this game, sounds like its really good.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 11, 2006)

Kaki said:
			
		

> I am still catching up wiht some hunts...some whit my bare hands.


Good luck with that ^^
Which hunt is that Kaki?



			
				Neo Dreamer said:
			
		

> Azim is the big blue dude? haha blue balls LMAO


I'm teh ugly one -___-



> Your more leveled than I am..I'mma try to get everyone to 40s soon..might not even continue storyline till then.


Neo,try to level up your character more,then it will be easy for you when you play the storyline 



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> scorpio for the win Anyways can i buy the 2x exp acc later or should i farm couerls?


Yup Scorpio FTW!!
Just buy that acessory,it's not that expensive ^^



			
				Heroic said:
			
		

> I need to get this game, sounds like its really good.


It's not just good,it's great!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah, ty azim...I just beat that dude that uses some magnetic to slow down attacks?  didn't really bother my characters though.

it was the fight where you have to move 3 statues, if you remember that.

anyways  my characters are lvl'd so far like this

vaan-28
basch-29
fran-22
penello-22
balthier-24
ashe-24

and I'm right about to go fight the 2nd storyline esper.

after this area is done imma go lvl (farm like crazy)

as you can probably guess my main people are vaan, basch, balthier, and ashe.
I wanna get near or exactly 40 for all of them before I continue to do story again...how ever far I have to go next with the story shouldn't be too far..i think I get a break soon.

but I'm guessing 35 is more reasonable...anyone think it's wise to farm now or just keep going along?  

the reason penello and fran aren't used as much is cause their weapons attack power is less, everyone has demonsbane except them two haha.


----------



## syrup (Dec 11, 2006)

Do i just sell all the items i stole from the mangoras? or are they used for something as seem like a set.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 12, 2006)

Neo said:
			
		

> but I'm guessing 35 is more reasonable...anyone think it's wise to farm now or just keep going along?


35 sounds good enough .That's really up to you Neo,it's your play ^^



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> Do i just sell all the items i stole from the mangoras? or are they used for something as seem like a set.


Just sell those things


----------



## syrup (Dec 12, 2006)

hey j-j-j-jaded...decent song but not one of there best...anyways back to ff. So I'm in the sochen cave palace and was wondering how far I am in the game? I'm glad i finally got there due to all of the baazar goods requiring sochen cave palace items but I still wish the cave was higher leveled.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 12, 2006)

^ Oi Syrup,Aerosmith is an awesome band!  And Jaded is one of my favourite song 

You're right now in the middle of the game .Yeah that cave have some really weakling enemies T_T


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 12, 2006)

blah, I'm more into heavy alt. metal..i.e korn, mudvayne.

also aZim, you right you right, i gotta play my own way...just haven't played a ff in so long i forgot the fundamentals of smart lvl'ing.  If it doesn't take an insane amount of time to lvl to 35, i'mma go to 40...that's my plan..insane amount equals...6hrs...for lvl'ing i think that's a bit extreme..but we'll see.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH BIG NEWS

I got the last copy of Zelda for the gamecube hahahahahaha.  i called up gamestop and they didn't have any left...and then I called this place called gamecrazy(part of hollywood video)  and they asked if I had a reserve, didn't of course..asked the guy if they could whole last copy for me..he said sure got there within an hour got my game YO.

i had to go to the gym b4 hand so only had 20mins to workout..so I just did more intense treadmill stuff, 7degree incline and more speed than i'm used to doing.


----------



## syrup (Dec 12, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ Oi Syrup,Aerosmith is an awesome band!  And Jaded is one of my favourite song
> 
> You're right now in the middle of the game .Yeah that cave have some really weakling enemies T_T



lol they are an awesome band but Amazing is far more superior then jaded.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 12, 2006)

syrup said:


> lol they are an awesome band but Amazing is far more superior then jaded.



Jaded is a great song.  I like Dream On and Crazy too.  



Phalanx Lord said:


> Who is Aquarius?



Famfrit!

Edit:  Congrats Neo.  I got the last copy of Castlevania: PoR a few days ago.


----------



## syrup (Dec 12, 2006)

what am i suppose to do about the doors in the sochen palace that have inscriptions? just leave them for now?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 12, 2006)

WHAT'S doujin?  and ty kitsune..congrats to you aswell.  I just love it when I can get something everyone wants and didn't do reserves or standing lines for it hahaha.


I didn't get to play at all today, but tomorrow definetely will start.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

I wonder if I've already read that....lately i've negected my ffxii with school, some valkary and Dmc ect.....


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 12, 2006)

syrup said:


> what am i suppose to do about the doors in the sochen palace that have inscriptions? just leave them for now?



Yeah.  There's the extra boss HellWyrm in there.  But you can't get to it for a while anyway.

@Neo:  Doujin is a fan-written comic/manga based on a series or game.  (At least I think that's what it is)


----------



## Mojim (Dec 12, 2006)

Kaki said:
			
		

> I wonder if I've already read that....lately i've negected my ffxii with school, some valkary and Dmc ect.....


Yea me too  I have not played the game since last Friday,busy with school stuff.Besides next week is my mid sem exam..lol ^^ Probably i'll play the game back after I finish the exam.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

do you get a sort of cristmas break? I'll play some on mine....


----------



## Mojim (Dec 12, 2006)

^ Yup I do,but only for 1 day  My mid term break starts on 1/1/07 for one week.


----------



## Let it Bleed (Dec 13, 2006)

Well 3 weeks ago i finally got my FF12 
It was hard because were i live all the stores that sell games are crap  
So i had to go to the big city to get it,i looked everywhere i think i searched at every electronics store that sells games there but they all told me they haven't got it or its coming next week 
i was feeling much despair ,but then i went to a store i checked a day before.
i was skimming to see if they had it and there i saw it i think i had o shortness of breath and felt  my heart beat like a friend. I bought IT and Okami. 

Sorry if this was a bit long but i was SO relieved to get it and i wanted to get it off my chest. 

what i think of the game? 
Its a little hard with little money you get but im still early in the game and that you're worried going to screw up licenses and that combat can get a little hectic but i'm liking it so far.
right now im at Bujerba leveling lile crazy in the  Lhusu mines(from 12 to 22 at this point )and just beat the the turtle hunt.now i know that quicknings double you're mp bar, so i try to all 3 of them ASAP.  
Can you beat these hunts normally or do you need to depend on the quicknings  ( till now for clucktrice and the tortoise).


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 13, 2006)

Let it Bleed said:


> Well 3 weeks ago i finally got my FF12
> It was hard because were i live all the stores that sell games are crap
> So i had to go to the big city to get it,i looked everywhere i think i searched at every electronics store that sells games there but they all told me they haven't got it or its coming next week
> i was feeling much despair ,but then i went to a store i checked a day before.
> ...



That's great that you got a copy.   You shouldn't worry about the licence board too much because you'll eventually be able to get an item that gives you double LP (making it very easy to fill up the entire board).   Just experiment (and get those quickening as fast as possible for the MP).  You don't need the quickenings for those hunts, but it does help.  I recall the culkatrice is rather hard when you first get the chance to do it.  That area will switch between a dry and rainy season, so you can always go back and do it when you're at a higher level.  If you're short on money the Lhusu mines is a good place to get lots.  Just kill as many skeletons in a row as possible (without killing other types on enemies) and they will drop up to three bone fragments.  I forgot how much you can sell those for, but it's a good amount for early in the game.   Anyway, enjoy the game and feel free to ask if you need help with anything.

And let me know how Okami is, I might get that.


----------



## Hana (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok so I'm finally ready to fight Omega XII! I have all my players at lvl 99 and all the license boards are full. I'm still not sure I'm gonna win T_T. Oh well here I go!


----------



## syrup (Dec 13, 2006)

So Yondaime have you decided whho the hardest enemy in the game is yet? Lost shinobi cool avi and sig.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 13, 2006)

@ Azim
It helps if I say that Cuchulainn used to be pretty... untill he sucked up all of the worlds impurities 

@ Heroic

Thats a funny sig and that hand writing also looks alot like mine <.< I donno if people consider that a good hand writing but I always hated my hand writing =/ its horrible and it looks just like that. lol

Its all sloppy and theres no type of pattern the letters come out in a random style.

@ Yondi

thanks for belated birthday.

@ Syrup

Appearantly you can encounter the Mandroga's individually in the Feywood (however I haven't seen them in Feywood though). The first time I faught them I thought the same thing but I noticed that you have to defeat each one of the Mandragora's 14 more times to complete their bestiary information.

Also, about the 2x EXP Accessory, the first time I obtained that item was when I was on my way to Archades and I was in the uplands fighting Courels (sp?) One of them happened to drop one by luck (or combos?) either way its best to not even bother with the 2x EXP accessory till later on in the game when you decide to prepare for the The Seer, Yiazmat or Omega or something. The only reason I recommend you level up before fighting Seer is cause the enemies in SubTerra levels and below can be a pain in the ass, The Seer and the 3 bosses he summons before him aren't much of a threat though.


----------



## syrup (Dec 13, 2006)

Ahh i got 2 from the courells...


----------



## Mojim (Dec 13, 2006)

LostShinobi said:


> Ok so I'm finally ready to fight Omega XII! I have all my players at lvl 99 and all the license boards are full. I'm still not sure I'm gonna win T_T. Oh well here I go!


Go for it..and good luck 



			
				Gilgamesh said:
			
		

> @ Azim
> It helps if I say that Cuchulainn used to be pretty... untill he sucked up all of the worlds impurities


I guess so,but damn he's still ugly! -__- I can't get him out of my mind though 

As for the exp accessory,i got six of them from the Couerls.They're easy to dropped that item when you do chain combo.That's how I got them ^^


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 13, 2006)

azim86 said:


> As for the exp accessory,i got six of them from the Couerls.They're easy to dropped that item when you do chain combo.That's how I got them ^^



I think you can buy the Embroidered Tippet from the pig merchant in Old Arcades.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 13, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> I think you can buy the Embroidered Tippet from the pig merchant in Old Arcades.


Yea I know Kitsune,but before I arrived at Old Archades I already have six Embroidered Tippet in my inventory  It saves my money a lot at that time ^^


----------



## Hana (Dec 13, 2006)

syrup said:


> So Yondaime have you decided whho the hardest enemy in the game is yet? Lost shinobi cool avi and sig.



Thanks and even though the question wasn't asked to me.....Omega XII! I finally beat it after 45 minutes. It didn't even take me 20mins (not counting cut scenes) to beat the final boss. Now that I'm done with Omega...I'm bored.....FF III! *runs to DS*


----------



## Omega id (Dec 13, 2006)

I actually beat Omega in less than 10mins  Cant imagine how 45mins would feel like against Omega.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 13, 2006)

LostShinobi said:


> Thanks and even though the question wasn't asked to me.....Omega XII! I finally beat it after 45 minutes. It didn't even take me 20mins (not counting cut scenes) to beat the final boss. Now that I'm done with Omega...I'm bored.....FF III! *runs to DS*



FFIII is great.  I need someone to mogmail so I can get the secret dungeon.  PM me your friend code?

Good job on Omega!


----------



## Hana (Dec 13, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> I actually beat Omega in less than 10mins  Cant imagine how 45mins would feel like against Omega.



Well I wasn't actually timing so it might not have been that long  . I tend to overexaggerate lol.


----------



## syrup (Dec 14, 2006)

do you get any benefits from getting more then 8-9 chops?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 14, 2006)

^ Huh chops? What's that


----------



## Soulbadguy (Dec 14, 2006)

chops help you in to a some "upper area" and yes you need to get them so you can get the sanalwood chop


anyway i just got ff12 4 days ago 

lvl 69(my main char are vaan balther and fran)the rest are on lvl 28

and stuck at F-wood (near the the big gate they say something about gigas some help me here)

hunts: (iam on the one iam on is this guy has a nin-dog and he ran away)i 

my fav hunt so far is the ssj4 chocobo

my least fav hunt so far is the is the prev jelly mob(i dont like useing char that arent my main)

have all the lps(for my mian and like 3000 lp point for the other char to use but iam too lazy to give to them)  

i have 245680 gil  

my training place is the the spook place with the ghost mob the uses annual and the horse with alot of hp

and whats the lvl of the main boss and to any one who beat the game what my % in the story so far


----------



## ifira (Dec 14, 2006)

hi all, a final fantasy 12 player here! =)

i am currently at the behiem passage, after completing the key sidequest. my character levels are at around 40 and 75% completed for my license board ( with golden amulets of coz =P )

i have miss out on the chance on getting the zodiac spear, doesn't really matters. this is my first try thro.

just wondering if anyone here got the strategy guide from square-enix? not the one from brady (i have heard and seen reviews that the guidebook contain lots of spoiler informations, which of coz changed my mind in buying it.)

the only sad thing is that the real "official" guidebook from square-enix is IN Japanese. aww


----------



## ifira (Dec 14, 2006)

Soulbadguy said:


> chops help you in to a some "upper area" and yes you need to get them so you can get the sanalwood chop
> 
> 
> anyway i just got ff12 4 days
> ...



4 days ago and u are at level 60+? gosh! fast. i only got it last week and i am only at level 40. gee


----------



## Mojim (Dec 14, 2006)

soulbadguy said:
			
		

> chops help you in to a some "upper area" and yes you need to get them so you can get the sanalwood chop


Oh that Chop ^^.

Syrup you'll need 9 Pinewood chops to ride the cab.They're a total of 28 Pinewood chops altogether.If you have 28 chops,go any shop and trade them to Chopmaster for the Sandalwood Chop, which use as the entry key for the Terrace section at North.



> and stuck at F-wood
> 
> huntsiam on the one iam on is this guy has a nin-dog and he ran away)i


Can you be more specific please? Which hunt is it?


----------



## ifira (Dec 14, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Oh that Chop ^^.
> 
> Syrup you'll need 9 Pinewood chops to ride the cab.They're a total of 28 Pinewood chops altogether.If you have 28 chops,go any shop and trade them to Chopmaster for the Sandalwood Chop, which use as the entry key for the Terrace section at North.
> 
> ...



i think is gigamesh =)


----------



## Mojim (Dec 14, 2006)

^ If it's Gilgamesh,then that means solbadguy,you have defeated the 1st round Gilgamesh in Lushu Mines on the bridge right?

If so,then you have to fight Gilgamesh 2nd round at the same place but go more deeper this time in the mines until you reach at Site 7 which is Sout-East most of the mines.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Dec 14, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^ If it's Gilgamesh,then that means solbadguy,you have defeated the 1st round Gilgamesh in Lushu Mines on the bridge right?
> 
> If so,then you have to fight Gilgamesh 2nd round at the same place but go more deeper this time in the mines until you reach at Site 7 which is Sout-East most of the mines.




yeah his name Gilgamesh thanks for helping me out 

cant wait to get home to play today iam going to try to pull up to lvl 75 then iam going the my 2nd party to 40(but i still hate useing them)guess i wont be doing the story in a while

my goal is to get 100% in ff12 in 3 weeks 

just like my DQ8 quest to 100% in a 3 weeks(i didnt know there was a way to make a 2nd trimbel of tesion)


----------



## Mojim (Dec 14, 2006)

^ Glad that I can help


----------



## Omega id (Dec 14, 2006)

Soulbadguy said:


> and stuck at F-wood (near the the big gate they say something about gigas some help me here)



You have to summon Belias the Gigas and examine / open the gate while Belias is on the playing field.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks my bro told my the same thing he was like

me summon strats with a G
bro:G for what 
me:Gigas
him:isn't thats belias
me:That srtats with a B nub
Him: Stfu Anyway can i play now
mene sec
Him time does the vga come one
me:10.pm why anyway i dont want to hear sam jack talk about madden
him:yeah spike tv sux

i didnt think he was really right oh well


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 14, 2006)

lol odd convo.

damn dude 4days and already 69..jeesh

I have been playing for some time..not many hours ..and not everyday.

you gotta b putting in mad hours to get to 69 or farming loads.


----------



## syrup (Dec 14, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> lol odd convo.
> 
> damn dude 4days and already 69..jeesh
> 
> ...



yah i have had it since mid november and played probably over 40 hours and i am only lvl 50ish.

~where in nabudis is the chest with the zodiac spear? also how do i open the doors in there? i went through all of nabudis without finding the spear and it was not wasy as only lvl 50. Though i did run through half of it as i got attacked by a demonic stalking horse :Shock most evil monster yet, couldn't hurt it or escape.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 14, 2006)

lol I'm about 38hrs in and everyone is like this
vaan-32
basch-32
fran-24
penello-24
ashe-27
balthier-27

so syrup your way ahead of me.    I thought I was doing well too. 

I took this break after the events at the mt. place to accept a shitload of hunts about..8 or 9 hunts...and...I've been trying to kill the white chocolate looking blob.

I was so close to killing it too..  it's a rank 5, but a lvl 15 and has like 70,000 health points.  I'm going to try to kill it one more time..cause it's a long way to get outta the waterway.

ALSO...I've just about done every single Occurance except black hole..

whiteout looks just like the blizzarga attack the esper metaus does.
luminensce is really white swirls haha...I don't think I can do black hole...seems very unlikely.

btw whiteout does like about 30,000 hit points.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 14, 2006)

-I hope no one takes offense to this post, or thinks I'm trying to just bash the game, but I really find that it's just an average rpg with dressing. 

This week I finally got around to playing FF12 and I was dissapointed. Don't get me wrong, the graphics and all that are spectacular; even more so because I don't own a new gen yet. Moreover, the sound is pretty good and the controls are solid. In addition, I like the setting off the story and even moreso that they have a dialect/accent. Laslty, the sheer scope and or size is quite dazzling, as are what I'd assume are things to be done and gained eventually within the enviroments of the game. However, all this doesn't change my mind about the overall weakness' of this game.

My two biggest complaints about this game are the impersonality and lack of motivating story. What I mean by impersonality  is that the battle "upgrading" and or abilties, armors, weapons, and other such things, lack any defining associative link, be it even metaphorical and self created. To elaborate, I can't stand the fact that every single character can have the same weapon and the same abilties. Now it's true you can off course be selective in your own construction of the chars, however even when I tried this I found individuals couldn't really be constructed. For instances, it seems like there is little reason to not give everyone a cure of some kind. In short, it feels like nothing is someone's, and because of what I find a lack of character motivation, there is little metaphorical resonace of even the most minute kind of true abilty/specilizaes/customize individuality. Moreover, I don't find 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the gambits to be particually useful in several context. Perhaps I need to get further into the game in order to get more useful types, but as of now I find they are limited. That being said, I do like the gambits being in there. Whereas I find the quickenings are just sorry. Honestly, the quickenings are just crap. They lack the sheer uberness, in both functionality and aethestic flavor that other FF games had. Lastly, the raw lack of animation for spells, though understandable give the set-up and game play, is soemthing I really can't stand. In fact, this lack of animation, or at leas the lack of a cool animations, only further leads to an impersonal feel... where abilties are just a means to an end rather then a character defined recess. Like I said though, i do like the battle system though. For one, it lends a great deal of strategy to battle and is scertaintly different and quite refreshing. However, again, I find this positive aspect is offset by the impersonality and has made it just a strategy game. ( heck, the defeat of major enemies has also not been cool enough. Yeah, I don't care if that sounds lame, but it really hasn't.)




 Meh, either way, I could have done with just this and still would have probably loved the game, however the story and large part of characters have just been too much meh. 

Thus far I've reached the part where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you are at Bhjura and must go to ondore. Yet even up to this point there hasn't been any real motivation layed out for the greater half of the characters. I mean, there hasn't even been the mention of a backstory in the case of Fran, Penelo and even Vann really. Hell, I know it's near the begging, but none of these characters have been in the least bit endearing, charming, hated, etc. In fact, aside from Ashe and Bash, I'd say all the characters are entirely bland. The side characters don't help matter either. Ugh, and Vann is esepcially bland. I mean, some people said they found Tidus annoying or something of the like, but at least you cared about his damn character and the other characters! At least they had definging traits!


 So yeah, up to that point I don't find the story has created  enough motivation or any real anticipation. In fact, I'm really considering just abadonning the game and trying out Phantasy star online like i'd been planning.


----------



## syrup (Dec 14, 2006)

I found the spear...it isn't that amazing and doesn't even look that cool though it is pretty good with haste and berserk.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 15, 2006)

@Neo: That White Flan is quite tough if you're not at high lvl.As for your lvl,it's good enough to defeat it ^^ Just try again and try to concentrate on healing your characters and cure the negative effects.

@Syrup: Congrats Syrup


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 15, 2006)

@ syrup..how did you do it?  thought you said you opened one of the chest that you can't open..

@azim86  yeah you right you right...I'mma put basch on berserk after I use his quickening.  If I could stop his watera attack that would make things loads easier..cause that does like 1000+ dmg to my characters and takes them all out.


----------



## ifira (Dec 15, 2006)

impersonality and lack of motivating story?

just wondering that u need the story to be good to motivate u to find out more? it's true that the story is abit political, but there are alot of scenes that show the interaction of the characters. you are still at the beginning, relax. i too at first didn't like vaan for being so "bland"


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 15, 2006)

as we have said earlier in the thread...the story and characters are very VERY much like Star wars..more so episodes 3-6.  vaan-luke
balthier-han solo
ashe-laia
fran-chewbacca
basch-hmm..guess obi-wan 
empire-the empire haha
vayne-darth vader
penello-dunno...a human version of C-3PO


----------



## syrup (Dec 15, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> @ syrup..how did you do it?  thought you said you opened one of the chest that you can't open..
> 
> @azim86  yeah you right you right...I'mma put basch on berserk after I use his quickening.  If I could stop his watera attack that would make things loads easier..cause that does like 1000+ dmg to my characters and takes them all out.



I do not remember saying that as i did not open a chest i should not have


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 15, 2006)

@ShikaShikaBoo:  Although I really liked this game, I actually agree with much of your post.  The quickenings and espers didn't help me too much in battle.  I liked the job system of earlier FF games and found it better when each character had different strengths.  By the end of my gamesave, all eight were pretty much the same.  The story was quite underwhelming and if only they put more effort into it, I would have been oh so happy.  But, in the end, I was wowed by the battle system enough to really get into the game.  





NeoDreamer said:


> fran-chewbacca



  Yeah when I saw the opening movie the first thing I thought was Star Wars.  The Bangaas look just like JarJar Binks (but the main characters are like episodes 3-6).  That weird guy who talks like Antonio Bandares can be Lando.  Gran Kiltias can be Yoda.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 15, 2006)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> That weird guy who talks like Antonio Bandares can be Lando. Gran Kiltias can be Yoda.


You mean Al-Cid? Yeah he does talk like Mr Bandares 

Gran Kiltias = Yoda...lol.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 15, 2006)

> Gran Kiltias = Yoda...lol.


I think my favorite part of the game was when Vaan was like "Is he sleeping?"


----------



## Mojim (Dec 15, 2006)

^ Oh yeah that part/scene cracked me up,i even pause the game to laugh :rofl So spontaneous the dialogue is


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 15, 2006)

"the dialouge is" haaaaaaaaaaaahahaha classic backwards speak.

al-cid talks that way too..but he's not a creature so..

anyways..I couldn't fuckin' defeat the white goop dude..moouse or w/e.

I just did a couple other hunts that were more reasonable.

as for quickenings..most of the time they help, just wish chains would go on longer...i Mean seriously the timelimit is so small and the time press is incredibly small too.

and espers..well so far...the Hp on them makes it very shitty..and they don't actually hit the enemy much..if you could control them more it would kick ass.

and the fact that you are in free space to get hit too..makes it worse.


----------



## syrup (Dec 15, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> "the dialouge is" haaaaaaaaaaaahahaha classic backwards speak.
> 
> al-cid talks that way too..but he's not a creature so..
> 
> ...



Your past cid and havn't beaten the mousse?

~Ok i need lots of rep because somebody who shall not be named neg repped me down 500 points for not posting pics of teens in tight clothing.


----------



## ifira (Dec 16, 2006)

hmm. my favorite moment is when Vaan ask how old is Fran at the eyrut village. =)

classic


----------



## Mojim (Dec 16, 2006)

Neo said:
			
		

> "the dialouge is" haaaaaaaaaaaahahaha classic backwards speak.


It's classy =O...lol



> anyways..I couldn't fuckin' defeat the white goop dude..moouse or w/e.


I think you get back that hunt later Neo.Try to up your lvls more ^^
Or just use Quickenings and pray that you'll do high combo chains ^^ to half it's HP.



> and espers..well so far...the Hp on them makes it very shitty..and they don't actually hit the enemy much..if you could control them more it would kick ass.


Yup,Espers are starting to become useless if the enemy is much more tougher than them.Besides that,their HP is rather low 

I use my Esper as a decoy.


----------



## syrup (Dec 16, 2006)

azim86 said:


> It's classy =O...lol
> 
> 
> I think you get back that hunt later Neo.Try to up your lvls more ^^
> ...



I thought zodiarc was good


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 16, 2006)

@ syrup.. I didn't fight any cid guy...who's the rozzarian prince guy..he's the one i was saying using yoda talk too.

I'm on my way to nalbina(sp)  but did a couple hunts that I could do in the mean time...

anyone know wtf "soulpowder" is for?  I got it from the jahara area for doing the hunt in henne mines for the chief.  i know I have a couple quest items i need to keep till I gotta wait for the non rainy season in giza plains.

i'mma keep trying to lvl..farming sucks ass.. haha.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 17, 2006)

Syrup said:
			
		

> I thought zodiarc was good


Oh yeah he's good,but not great 

@Neo: Neo that Soul Powder is one of the item for you to get the strongest Greatsword later in the game.Just sell it ^^


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2006)

Where do I get Mallet's for a Masamune?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 17, 2006)

^ Drops from Purobolos - Pharos at Ridorana, Third Ascent.The white colour bomb type enemies.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2006)

bah I'm still barely at Giruvegan  XD thanks


----------



## Mojim (Dec 17, 2006)

^I hate that place,especially the Crystal Grande.It's fucking confusing @_@


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 17, 2006)

wait Azim, I'm confused u said I need it in order to get one of the strongest swords...so why would I sell it?  is it easy to buy when that sword is possible?

I just finished that side quest to get the balheim key, the one w/ the patient..very easy..at current lvl.  Demonsbane is the main weapon for the major party..it just does the most dmg..and i look for new swords to buy and they all are lower power than demonsbane...so far.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 17, 2006)

Neo said:
			
		

> wait Azim, I'm confused u said I need it in order to get one of the strongest swords...so why would I sell it? is it easy to buy when that sword is possible?


The strongest Greatsword is not available via shops,you can't buy it.It's only available via Bazaar.
It doesn't matter when or where that item you'll sell,the Bazaar NPC will remember it and handle the rest ^^.So it's ok to do so,don't worry.



> I just finished that side quest to get the balheim key, the one w/ the patient..very easy..at current lvl. Demonsbane is the main weapon for the major party..it just does the most dmg..and i look for new swords to buy and they all are lower power than demonsbane...so far.


You're doin fine and good so far ^^


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm back with FFXII 

In the Golmore Jungle for the second time fighting the boss there... Any tips?

Tiamat was way too easy ;__; And I'm pretty underleveled, too.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2006)

azim86 said:


> ^I hate that place,especially the Crystal Grande.It's fucking confusing @_@



I would have completed it and gone on with the story + Side quests since I did every hunt available, not including Gilgamesh part 2 which I won't try till maybe level 70. I finished the stupid puzzle + alot of farming and when I went to unlock the door with Belias, my sister stepped on the cord  

I am just waiting until I feel like playing it again XD


----------



## Omega id (Dec 17, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> whiteout looks just like the blizzarga attack the esper metaus does.



The Concurrences look visually the same as the Esper's "Ja" attacks (Inferno looks the same as Fireja for example, Holyja looks the same as Luminescence too) and after fighting Zodiark I think I got a pretty good idea on how Black Hole looks like as well.

@Shika

I agree with your first complaint about the game. I also noticed this, it was nearly impossible for me to give someone a dagger when obviously a sword or a spear / pole would do me more justice at the start of the game. I beleive the only real useful weapons in this game at the start are One Handed Swords + Shields, Range Weapons (minus guns imo, apart from the fact that they pierce through an enemies defense, its not worth it considering how slow you attack with it) & Spears/Poles.

In the end when Telekenisis is avaialable to you range weapons wont even play a role anymore.

However I have come to realize a few things, for example, I went through this entier game having warrior type characters, not once did I bother to make one of my characters focus on raising his or her magic attributes more than the others, why? Because im afraid of having lesser stats. But because of this, I made certain situations troublesome when they really shouldn't have been.

About your second complaint, you should just keep playing the game and have the descentsy to finish it (im sorry if I sounded like an ass there, its just I dont know if your planning on finishing the game or not). You'll come to realize Fran and Balthier's purpose in the plot soon enough (although Balthier has a bigger role than Fran). Vaan and Penelo are just there to tag along, though Vaan's backstory is strong enough to give him purpose to be there (and its not because he wants to be a sky pirate).

I beleive square wanted to tell this plot through the eyes of a support character and not a main character (afterall in the interviews they did say they wanted to try many diffrent ways of telling this story - in all however, I beleive they tried to do something completely new and original from their previous titles).

The thing that makes this game enjoyable for me is the difficulty (this includes Rare Hunts and Elite Marks). Not to mention the nostalgic appearance of Gilgamesh and the cameo FF weapons that he brings into the fight.

Also not many people like FFXII's soundtrack as compared to previous FF titles, but I can say that there are atleast 2 theme songs in this game that I enjoy whistling to as I play the game.

About Quickenings... your supposed to be living in a world with "Magic" all around you (as said in trailers not to mention theres nethicite scattered across the world like materia) so its only logical "Overdrives" are magic based, I think its great for the fact your overdrives are a series of 20 consecutive sword strikes like in previous FF games before FFVII <.< This brings down its usefulness I agree, and it cost your entier mp bar if you want to go all the way, which doesn't make it as useful as you'd think. Its useful for some bosses that are just annoying when their HP is low, it makes you just wanna say "YOU KNOW WHAT?! DIE!" and use it, lol.

Anyway, as for the story in general... put it this way... The story has just been told for you its time to move it along and end it, dont you agree?

Either way you gotta keep in mind this game is almost completely costumizable. Its up to you on how you wanna play the game, I have already decided when I was planning on replaying this game, and im putting a few limits on myself to see just how challenging this game can really be. Those limits are-

-One Character
-Three Espers (Hashmal, Shamhazai & Ultima)
-No Gambits
-No Quickenings
-One Handed Swords & Ninja Swords -ONLY-

The only upside is that my one character will level up fast compared to having 3 people in your party when EXP is divided between the party. I chose three espers because they are my favorite ones in the game  Shamhazai (SP?) is because hese the same sign as me. This will force me to use and rely on Espers as party members, unlike when having 3 party members. Espers dont last long either.



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> I found the spear...it isn't that amazing and doesn't even look that cool though it is pretty good with haste and berserk.



I told ya so 

Though compared to your other weapons I guess it is good in a way (just not that good compared to the enemies you gotta fight later ). I do the same thing, Fran w/ Zodiac Spear + Haste + Berserk she's so fast she's practically doing combo's with it when she's not 

@*Kitsune*
When I saw the opening it reminded me of Lord of the Rings... with Chocobo's =/

@*NeoDreamer* Mouse is a really easy hunt =/ in fact no hunt gave me a problem except Fafnir, Yiazmat and Omega (though not really a hunt he might as well fuckin' be ). Just try leveling up a bit more?

Also its up to you wether quickening's go slow or fast really quick. See, the more you let the timer get lower the faster its going to get for your next session's (i've gotten like 15 hit chains and by that point the meter was just close to being fast ). It all depends on how much MP you got (I heard your chances of getting Black Hole are better if everyone fighting has 3 full bars) and what are your chances of getting a quickening out or a mist charge.

@*mrtray*
I liked that scene too, everyone was like "Way to go Vaan" lol

I like Balthier though, he thinks hese so clever, he always has so sly remarks to say. I wish I could find quotes of him on the internet...

@*Syrup*
Zodiarc is good... when you purposely trigger his overdrive.

Speaking of Zodiarc... I got a question.

I remember the first time I faught Yiazmat and he used White Breath he put Petrify on Balthier I made Balthier use Zodiarc and it did alot of damage to Yiazmat (though he still had his 1 fucking bar, lol), but when I purposely petrified myself he didn't do alot to Yiazmat (or omega when I purposely petrify myself)...


----------



## syrup (Dec 17, 2006)

Just got to giravaga...that belias part was cool. How long until i get the sky ship? so i can go to pharos?


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2006)

*@Gilgamesh*

I found that Daggers were much more useful in the beginning until about the Assasin's dagger, which by that point in the game Swords started to spread the difference of attack power.

About your replay game, you are going to have to learn Belias because the story requires it for unlocking the door in Giruvegan


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 17, 2006)

@ gilgamesh..you right you right..I'm gonna level to 40 b4 i attempt it again..just to ease it.  and then i'm gonna get to 45 before trying to get anymore espers..


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 18, 2006)

Killed Earth Tyrant today... that thing was one of the most hardest boss I've ever faced so far. I died 4 times fighting that damn thing and finally killed it wasting whole bunch of items.


----------



## ifira (Dec 18, 2006)

earth tyrant? the biggest dino u will ever see =D


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 18, 2006)

syrup said:


> Just got to giravaga...that belias part was cool. How long until i get the sky ship? so i can go to pharos?



As soon as you're done at Giruvegan.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

mrtay said:


> earth tyrant? the biggest dino u will ever see =D


That's true


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 18, 2006)

aziM you changed your name.  I like!  I dropped the number from mine a while back as well.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

^ Lol Kitsu,you just noticed it.I changed it yesterday.I'm getting tired of the numbers,i want something new for a change 

Um Kitsu,if i want to fight Yazmat...is it true that i have to beat Hell Wyrm first?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 18, 2006)

aziM said:


> ^ Lol Kitsu,you just noticed it.I changed it yesterday.I'm getting tired of the numbers,i want something new for a change
> 
> Um Kitsu,if i want to fight Yazmat...is it true that i have to beat Hell Wyrm first?



Yeah it's true.  Hell Wyrm has a lot of HP, but it's quite easy.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh so it's true then.That's why i can't find Yazmat..lol 

On a side note,still no luck with the spear *sigh* and I've collected about 50 Megalixirs in that mines


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 18, 2006)

aziM said:


> Oh so it's true then.That's why i can't find Yazmat..lol



Aw, lol.  Yeah he's hard to miss if he's actually there.  XD



> On a side note,still no luck with the spear *sigh* and I've collected about 50 Megalixirs in that mines



I'm sorry to hear that.  But at least you have 50 megalixers (that will help a lot with Yiazmet).  

Best of luck with that horrid beast.  When you beat him, let me know how it went.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

Kitsu said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that. But at least you have 50 megalixers (that will help a lot with Yiazmet).
> 
> Best of luck with that horrid beast. When you beat him, let me know how it went.


That spear is like waiting for a miracle to come.I think i'm going to stop looking for it,if i cannot obtain it before next year..lol ^^
I hope that Megalixirs are enough to face Yazmat and Omega.

Oh i will and thanks Kitsu


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 18, 2006)

why not get 100 megalixers?  hahaha then you'll be even more prepared.

wtf does a megaelixir do?  I know an elixir fully restores a players hp and mp bars.


Wow I wish I could play this game more often, I mean not like I don't have the free time, but having people use the TV where I am, and getting final assignments written..kinda make me lose interest and get tired of playing (I KNOW DIDN'T THINK IT COULD HAPPEN EITHER)

Plus I got Zelda for the Gamecube..and I've barely played that as well.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

Neo said:
			
		

> why not get 100 megalixers? hahaha then you'll be even more prepared.
> 
> wtf does a megaelixir do? I know an elixir fully restores a players hp and mp bars.


I'm trying to get that much actually 

Megalixir will heal your entire party HP and MP full!



> Wow I wish I could play this game more often, I mean not like I don't have the free time, but having people use the TV where I am, and getting final assignments written..kinda make me lose interest and get tired of playing (I KNOW DIDN'T THINK IT COULD HAPPEN EITHER)


Hei don't worry Neo.Take your time to finish this game.Enjoy it all that you can while you're still playing it.Even for me,lately i haven't played the game that much.Busy with college stuff...see your not the only one


----------



## Omega id (Dec 18, 2006)

@ Goku

The Assassin's Dagger was actually the last Dagger I used and I remember using it for a while on Vaan. Its Instant KO ability was pretty useful in some situations as well.

I dont have much reason to use Danjuro either but alls I know is that I want it. They should've made it so that Danjuro comes with a "Mug" Ability where you steal when you use the Attack command.

That damn Larva Eater never pops up though so im never going to obtain the Dagger. There should also be an item in the game that increases rare drop rates because Chains + Grimoire's aren't that useful. It just makes the process take longer for no damn reason =/ I almost feel like buying a Game Shark and getting it over with. Thats probably the one thing that frustrates me about this game. Nearly everything is obtained based on a percentage rate.

You want a rare item? Theres a 10% chance the enemy that has it will show up. Then theres a 30% chance or so that he will drop it. If the item has to be stolen theres like a 35-40% chance your goinna steal it even with the Thief's Cuffs. You dont know how many times I had to encounter and kill Bombshell just to get a Yagyu Dark Blade ... only to be disappointed in the end =/ i've read that Ninja Swords are more combo friendly but I was hardly comboing. I was doing 3 hit combo's every 5 attack's (between those 3 hit combos I just did single strikes). Even with Genji or Cat Ear Hood Accessory =/ Either my luck was really shitty or that blade was just shitty but I requipped the person with Masamune and turned off the game. =/

By the way, anyone seen Yondi lately? I miss him / her. Haven't seen Yondi in a while.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:
			
		

> By the way, anyone seen Yondi lately? I miss him / her. Haven't seen Yondi in a while.


He's probably busy playing with another game.He'll be back


----------



## ifira (Dec 18, 2006)

this thread reached it's 100 page! =D anyway what are the chances of getting the zodiac spear in the henne mines? i might wanna spend a day or two, getting it =D


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

^ The chances of getting the spear is 0.10% or something like that 
It really depends on your luck =O


----------



## ifira (Dec 18, 2006)

hmm. thanks anyway. i am thinking to get this so that i can fight the two optional bosses easier? =)


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

^ I'm getting that spear just for fun.That spear is good but not great like Tournesol or Masamune.Spear type weapon does not often do combos.

The Atk stats is indeed higher than those two weapons though.Those two weapons can do damage around 10-20+k in one turn depends on how many combos you made.If you want to make it more deadly equip Genji armlet or Cat-ear Hood accessory.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh ok. Well I really dont think 99 MegaElixirs will save you in the fight against Yiazmat. You'll eventually run out of them (I just know this ). Once he is down to his last 10 life bars or so your going to die very often and your only option is to run around for about half an hour to try and restore your entire party... Or you can leave the coliseum, touch the save point and come back to fight him.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

^ Bring it on! I'll face Yiazmat and i'm not afraid of him..lol
I like to battle with super hard boss,it's challenging and test how good are you in this game.


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2006)

Mwaha, I'm still on my second playthrough, but this time I was careful and now I have the Zodiac Spear. I'm going to spend a lot more time on the sidequests this time too. I know I'm going to do most of the hunts and stuff.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

^ Oh you already started playing it and that's awesome!  Good for you Geg.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 18, 2006)

wait you can go out of the fight and click on the save crystal?  while ur fighting and not have to go at him full strength?


GET 200 mega-elixirs mwuahahahahaha


----------



## Omega id (Dec 18, 2006)

Thats exactly what im saying NeoDreamer (I didn't know this myself till he was almost dead). I left the coliseum, saved, came back and he had the same amount of HP.

If Yiazmat cannot see you while your INSIDE the coliseum however. He will start to heal after he cant target you for more than 30 or so seconds.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 18, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> wait you can go out of the fight and click on the save crystal?  while ur fighting and not have to go at him full strength?



Yes, but every time you leave and come back he gets stronger.  Much stronger.  I think his level doubles every time you leave and return.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

^ Then better don't do it.Fight it the normal way,no retreat


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 18, 2006)

oh just do it when he's like 1/4 of the bar left and do a concurrance (big enough chain u can do) and then do it again...after a min of attacking..then go to save and his hp will b the same but still b able to take him down .


----------



## Omega id (Dec 18, 2006)

Really Kitsune? I never knew that :S

Oh well, either way I defeated him in 2 Stages  though I feel ashamed I couldn't defeat him in one run through... oh well that bastard is dead... thats all that matters. What am I talking about? I was on level 74... I think thats a little too low... although hese level 73... oh well.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 19, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Really Kitsune? I never knew that :S
> 
> Oh well, either way I defeated him in 2 Stages  though I feel ashamed I couldn't defeat him in one run through... oh well that bastard is dead... thats all that matters. What am I talking about? I was on level 74... I think thats a little too low... although hese level 73... oh well.



That's part of the reason I couldn't beat him.  I'm level 86 (across the board) and Yiazmat is down to three life bars.  But I left and came back four times so the rest is just really damn hard.  I don't want to start over because I just don't want to spend ALL DAY on this boss (again).  But, then again the fact that I never beat him will start to bug me eventually.  Maybe I'll try again tonight.


----------



## Let it Bleed (Dec 19, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to find gil snapper and white mousse?thanks


----------



## Mojim (Dec 19, 2006)

Let it Bleed said:


> can anyone tell me how to find gil snapper and white mousse?thanks



*Spoiler*: _Gil Snapper hunt_ 




- Paradise Risen - ( Gil Snapper ) -
Found:  Giza Plains, Tracks of the Beast (The Rains)
        *You must cut the Withered Trees in each area to build a bridge in the
         South-East of Giza Plains to get to the area
        *Only appears in heavy rain, you may need to zone
Client: Nanau (Giza Plains, Crystal Glade)
Bounty: 3000 gil, Phobos Glaze
        *Bounty received from Nanau in Nomad Camp during The Dry (you find a
         letter when going back to the Crystal Glade saying this)





*Spoiler*: _White Mousse hunt_ 




- Lost in the Pudding - ( White Mousse ) -
Found:  Rabanastre, Garamsythe Waterway, West Sluice Control
Client: Sorbet (Rabanastre, West Gate), a moogle
Bounty: 2800 gil, Yoichi Bow
	*Sluice Gate Key also obtained


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2006)

In FF 12 are there any bosses that are well like Extra? like how the Ruby weapon was in 7 and how the omega weapon was in 8?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 19, 2006)

^ Yup,there are so many of them 
etc: Optional Esper,optional boss and those monster hunts (3 special boss/monster)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2006)

ah sounds good then, hopefully they have like a trillion HP lol.  i remeber back in the good days of Ff 7/8 when i was obbsessed on calculating how much HP those special bosses have.


 Sucky thing is i have no Ps2 now  i can easily borrow one for FF12 i guess we will have to see how that works out.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 19, 2006)

Ssj3 Goku said:
			
		

> ah sounds good then, hopefully they have like a trillion HP lol. i remeber back in the good days of Ff 7/8 when i was obbsessed on calculating how much HP those special bosses have.


The highest HP for a boss in this game is 50 million name Yiazmat.In fact,it's the highest in all of the FF series so far for a boss HP.I thought FFX was crazy with the insane high HP especially the Dark Aeons.

Omega does make a return in this game,but it only have 12 million HP and i heard from others,they said it's a tough opponent to beat.


----------



## ifira (Dec 19, 2006)

and it's called omega MKXII. =D


----------



## Omega id (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought Omega Mark XII had 10mil?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 19, 2006)

I finally finished the game. Gabranth was tougher then Vayne.:S


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 19, 2006)

OMG WHY DID YOU JUST SAY THAT OMG 

hahaha.

yeah yiazmit is like 50million something..close to 51million.  I can't fathom beating someone that huge.

I mean seriously..what lvl do you have to be to defeat the dude...max hp is what basically 10,000..times 6people only 60,000.  

I think the important thing to know is how much dmg the guy does 

but it would be a major accomplishment..I can't wait for thursday to be over.

my 2 hardest classes for this term are finally over, and then I will have more time to spend gaming


----------



## Omega id (Dec 19, 2006)

Before I played the game I was looking at the Bestiary on the back of the guide. and I remember thinking to myself... Im not fighting him. lol not caues he was tuff, but because I knew it'd be a long ass fight. Think about it, your max damage is 9999... he has 50,000,000 hp.... imagine my suprise when I faught him and my max damage was lowered to 6999... Thats just annoying... I bet some idiot sent Square-Enix a message saying "Gimme something harder than Emerald / Omega / Nemesis / Penance put together.


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Dec 19, 2006)

Omega Mark XII only has 10 million HP in the japanese version of the game. In the NA version, he's only got around 1 million.

I beat both him and Yazmat at level 59, but higher levels are recommended (probably would have taken around 10 hours to beat Omega at that level if it was the Japanese version..._if_ nothing went wrong, which is very unlikely in a fight that long). 

Oh, and you can leave the Yazmat battle at any time to save your game and/or restock your supplies, and he won't recover any of his HP as long as he doesn't have regen cast on himself. Can't do the same for the Omega battle.


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, I'm sure. It would have taken a hell of a lot longer than an hour if he had 10 million HP, with the low-ass damage I was dealing...

Plus, there's a video of a person beating him in about 8 minutes in the NA version of the game on Youtube. That would be completely impossible if he had 10 million.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 19, 2006)

@Seiken: You beat both of them at lvl 59!? woah...


----------



## Omega id (Dec 19, 2006)

I myself beat Omega MarkXII in less than 10mins. I also saw the video your talking about.

I dont think its impossible to beat him in less than 10mins. I went in there with one character on Berserk + Haste + Decoy + Reverse (and if anyone is aware of it, Haste + Berserk is a bit faster than just being on Haste alone). My other two party members were also on Haste and all I did the entier game was set the gambit to Curaja>80% to two characters and Protectga to any one while constantly keeping decoy / reverse on the berserked person. The whole fight I was on top of him and dealing massive damage fast, none of my party members died once either.

However I did notice that Omega MarkXII didn't have an insane amount of Life Bars like Hell Wyrm or Yiazmat... bah... dont break my spirit! I beat Omega in less than 10mins damnit! ;_;


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 20, 2006)

I see Gilgamesh. You ARE worthy of the title "King of Heroes." It is good to see that my old title rests in good hands. Now I can rest easy in the Celestial Heavens.


----------



## ifira (Dec 20, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Before I played the game I was looking at the Bestiary on the back of the guide. and I remember thinking to myself... Im not fighting him. lol not caues he was tuff, but because I knew it'd be a long ass fight. Think about it, your max damage is 9999... he has 50,000,000 hp.... imagine my suprise when I faught him and my max damage was lowered to 6999... Thats just annoying... I bet some idiot sent Square-Enix a message saying "Gimme something harder than Emerald / Omega / Nemesis / Penance put together.



and in due time, some ass will send square-enix a message saying "yazmat? no kick. please give me more challenge for FFXIII and make sure it's stronger than emerald/ruby/omega/ozma/ nemesis/ penance/ YAZMAT. thanks"


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Dec 20, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> I dont think its impossible to beat him in less than 10mins. I went in there with one character on Berserk + Haste + Decoy + Reverse (and if anyone is aware of it, Haste + Berserk is a bit faster than just being on Haste alone). My other two party members were also on Haste and all I did the entier game was set the gambit to Curaja>80% to two characters and Protectga to any one while constantly keeping decoy / reverse on the berserked person. The whole fight I was on top of him and dealing massive damage fast, none of my party members died once either.


Well yeah, in the NA version, it's easily possible to beat him in under 10 minutes if you're strong enough. He _definitely_ only has around a million HP in this version.

Just to put things in perspective: if he still had 10 million HP, and you attacked him an average of 6999 damage per second, it would take around 24 minutes to beat him.

My fight with him was more like this:

Everyone equipped with bubble belts, maximilians, and the strongest non-elemental weapons I had (Ragnarok, Masamune, and Fomalhaut...yeah, my damage was really low)

Move up to Omega
Attack for piddly damage
Arise
Attack for piddly damage
Attack for piddly damage
Arise
Attack for piddly damage
Arise
Arise
Attack for piddly damage
Attack for piddly damage
Arise
Attack for piddly damage
Arise
Attack for decent damage (aka "ZOMG THE FOMALHAUT ACTUALLY FIRED")
Attack for piddly damage

Repeat for 1 hour. 

The Yazmat battle was a lot more interesting, since he doesn't just use the same goddamn attack over and over and over and over and over and I HATE YOU, OMEGA


----------



## syrup (Dec 20, 2006)

Awww i havn't played for a few days because i spent to long farming that i am out of the storyline


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 20, 2006)

syrup said:


> So Yondaime have you decided whho the hardest enemy in the game is yet? Lost shinobi cool avi and sig.


I have 2 candidates. Yiazmat or Omegamarkxii. =)



aziM said:


> Um Kitsu,if i want to fight Yazmat...is it true that i have to beat Hell Wyrm first?


Yes. =P

And nice new name, bytheway. ^^



Gilgamesh said:


> By the way, anyone seen Yondi lately? I miss him / her. Haven't seen Yondi in a while.


Who? 

And it's she. =P



aziM said:


> He's probably busy playing with another game.He'll be back


Yeah, I heard he died or something, with what being dead here for a week and all that. XD







*laughs so hard ^__^*


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 20, 2006)

Yay, you're back!  *hugs



? Yondaime ? said:


> And it's she. =P



lol I thought you were a guy!  XD


----------



## Mojim (Dec 20, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Yes. =P
> 
> And nice new name, bytheway. ^^


Lol...it's still the same just with out the number ^^ and thanks.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 20, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Yay, you're back!  *hugs


Yeay, hugsies! ^^ *huggles Kizzie XD*




Kitsune said:


> lol I thought you were a guy!  XD


Lol I am. -__- I was just trying to get a reaction hahaha ^^ (which I did ^__^ <3)



Heheh, how's it going Kizzie? And everybody else? ^^ Did I miss alot? =) I saw Gilga looking for me a couple of pages back, and I just saw it today.. I wonder why he/she's looking for me though o__O



EDIT:



aziM said:


> Lol...it's still the same just with out the number ^^ and thanks.


Still, it's different. ^^ 



aziM said:


> OMG...


*falls off chair laughing*



aziM said:


> Same here :sweat...


Read up. XD

Haha, I've only been here for a couple of posts and I'm getting such reactions from you peeps already.. I like it


----------



## Mojim (Dec 20, 2006)

@Yondi: Yondi you bastid!   You tricked me and i fell for it...feels like a baka 



*still mad *

So what ya up to Yondi?

EDIT= 





			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> *falls off chair laughing*


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 20, 2006)

aziM said:


> @Yondi: Yondi you bastid!   You tricked me and i fell for it...feels like a baka


Indeed I am and indeed I did. XD

And you shouldn't feel too bad, it's just that I am so uber cunning and stuff, so people believe me easy XD =P




aziM said:


> *still mad *


^__^



aziM said:


> So what ya up to Yondi?


Ah, ya know.. stuff.. I've actually had a rough week which was why I wasn't here.. =/ Here I am, recovering and that, haha..



aziM said:


> EDIT=





Anyway, how about you? How's FFXII? =o


----------



## Mojim (Dec 20, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> And you shouldn't feel too bad, it's just that I am so uber cunning and stuff, so people believe me easy XD =P


O rly? 
i was just confused and am not feeling too well right now.My head hurts @_@



> Ah, ya know.. stuff.. I've actually had a rough week which was why I wasn't here.. =/ Here I am, recovering and that, haha..


Ah i see ^^
Good to hear that you're recovering ^^



> Anyway, how about you? How's FFXII? =o


Nothing much,it's still the same as before.This week i can't play the game.I have mid sem exam week,and yet i still have time posting here..lol


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 20, 2006)

aziM said:


> am not feeling too well right now.My head hurts @_@



Aww *pats head* oh wait, that would be annoying if your head hurts.  I hope you feel better soon.  




			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Ah, ya know.. stuff.. I've actually had a rough week which was why I wasn't here.. =/ Here I am, recovering and that, haha..



I hope you're feeling better too.  



> Heheh, how's it going Kizzie? And everybody else? ^^ Did I miss alot? =) I saw Gilga looking for me a couple of pages back, and I just saw it today.. I wonder why he/she's looking for me though o__O


Oh it's good.  Gilga is looking for you because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he loves you


  No just kidding, it's because you are funny and without you this thread just isn't the same.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 20, 2006)

Kitsune BAKA!

I was just wondering where you were because well... this place was getting kinda boring without yaz <_< *points at everyone else* Thats right you all heard me!

But truthfully I was just worried about yaz since you weren't on for a while  Atleast I know your alive now (dont ask me why I care I jus' do). =/

@ *Seiken*

I was laughing at your attack patterns, its so true... thats why I dont use Firearms, regardless of its abilities to pierce through the opponents defenses. Plus theres nothing that you can do about its attacking speed. Its true what my friend said about firearms, when using guns. The gun is just there to KILL the enemy while everyone brings down its health .

I would've atleast had the descentsy to obtain Ultima Weapon & Zodiac Spear for that battle. You definately faught him a little too early. Im suprised you did not die at that level, even with Bubble Belts. I commend you for that one.

The thing I hated the most about Omega was that he had a longer attack range than you, he would literally snipe your party before you actually reach him. I tried fighting Omega before I faught Yiazmat (and I was at a lower level at the time... like 60 something). But Omega was just too fast for me and he would quickly bring my party down at that time. So when ever I went back out to revive and restore my team I had to go back in using "Vanish" so he wont see me walking up, lol.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 20, 2006)

aziM said:


> O rly?
> i was just confused and am not feeling too well right now.My head hurts @_@


Yeah right  y00 can't fool me lol =P

Shame you don't feel too well too =/



aziM said:


> Ah i see ^^
> Good to hear that you're recovering ^^


Yeah, I'm glad too ^^



aziM said:


> Nothing much,it's still the same as before.This week i can't play the game.I have mid sem exam week,and yet i still have time posting here..lol


That's real weird.. =/ Shouldn't people in school be having a vacation right now? =o When're the exams? And when can you play again? =o As soon as you're able to play again, please PM me here, got something to talk to ya about ^^



Kitsune said:


> I hope you're feeling better too.


I'm hanging alright. =) Thanks ^^



Kitsune said:


> Oh it's good.  Gilga is looking for you because
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


OHMYGOD XD <3 I knew he loved me all along XD

And I'll take what you said as a compliment, I appreciate that <3





Oh yeah, Kizzie? You still play? =o



Gilgamesh said:


> Kitsune BAKA!
> 
> I was just wondering where you were because well... this place was getting kinda boring without yaz <_< *points at everyone else* Thats right you all heard me!
> 
> But truthfully I was just worried about yaz since you weren't on for a while  Atleast I know your alive now (dont ask me why I care I jus' do). =/


Lol, thanks for the concerns <3




Gilgamesh said:


> @ *Seiken*
> 
> I was laughing at your attack patterns, its so true... thats why I dont use Firearms, regardless of its abilities to pierce through the opponents defenses. Plus theres nothing that you can do about its attacking speed. Its true what my friend said about firearms, when using guns. The gun is just there to KILL the enemy while everyone brings down its health .
> 
> ...


Eh, Bubble Belts.. I find it totally useless for some reason, but maybe that's because of the fact that I haven't used one, ever -__-

I find other accessories more important, since even w/o a Bubble Belt but with Haste casted it doesn't become much of a problem. -__- Or a Cat-Ear Hood equipped ^^ <3


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 20, 2006)

Someone could provide me with an advice for FF12?

I got the game some days ago and I am a bit confused about the license system. Not actually how it works, but rather taking the right skills for each character. Is there some kind of FAQ for this or is it easy to fill out every field on the license board for each characters? I dont wont to mess up the skills I get for my characters

I am not in the mood to search through 2000+ posts and I dont want to read spoilers who arent spoiler tagged in this thread.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, Lastier. Its really up to you... the License System allows you to turn your characters into what ever class warrior you want them to be. Completely costumizable ya see 

I would input more but im in a hurry... jamata ne!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 20, 2006)

Lastier said:


> Someone could provide me with an advice for FF12?
> 
> I got the game some days ago and I am a bit confused about the license system. Not actually how it works, but rather taking the right skills for each character. Is there some kind of FAQ for this or is it easy to fill out every field on the license board for each characters? I dont wont to mess up the skills I get for my characters
> 
> I am not in the mood to search through 2000+ posts and I dont want to read spoilers who arent spoiler tagged in this thread.


If you could be more specific I could help you. =) When you say "skills", which do you mean exactly?

Anyway, I'll give a personal preference.. when activating grid on the LB, I say that the Augments are a must-have, specially near the beginning bits of the game, since it really helps. So maybe you should try to activate those first. ^^

The 2nd priority for me would be the White Magicks, really. Specially the curative ones, and the Dispels would be nice. ^^

If you've done those, you can pretty much go anywhere else in the LB, since you can activate all of it anyway if you Lvlup in the right places. ^__^


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 20, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> If you could be more specific I could help you. =) When you say "skills", which do you mean exactly?
> 
> Anyway, I'll give a personal preference.. when activating grid on the LB, I say that the Augments are a must-have, specially near the beginning bits of the game, since it really helps. So maybe you should try to activate those first. ^^
> 
> ...



Thank you. Yeah, I would just need some basic advices what would be wise to spend the LP points at the very beginning and which can be left out for later.

For example, is it wise to unlock every available armor for each character or should I just put points into their main weapons/armor. Fran -> Bows/Light Armor, Balthier -> Guns/Light Armor  etc.

Thats why I also asked for a basic FAQ, so you people dont have to write that much.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 20, 2006)

Lastier said:


> Thank you. Yeah, I would just need some basic advices what would be wise to spend the LP points at the very beginning and which can be left out for later.
> 
> For example, is it wise to unlock every available armor for each character or should I just put points into their main weapons/armor. Fran -> Bows/Light Armor, Balthier -> Guns/Light Armor  etc.
> 
> Thats why I also asked for a basic FAQ, so you people dont have to write that much.


You're welcome'd. ^__^

With the weapons, I just prefer to use LP on the strongest weapons available for you first, then spend the rest on the top half of the LB. =) I mean, what's actually the point of activating weapongrids if you don't have the weapons yet anyway? ^^

With that said, use your remainings on the top half of the LB, since it's most important. ^__^



I'm quite alright, I love typing anyway. ^__^ Plus I don't really use faqs =) I'm a more "dive-in-the-hellhole-and-see-what-happens-and-if-i-get-killed-then-that's-that" kind of person XD


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 20, 2006)

yeah i mean ur gonna end up basically unlocking all the boxes..just depends on what you want to get..i suggest at least for the main fighters to get the swords..just me.  demonsbane is awesome.

but ur gonna need to unlock all the boxes anyways ..just don't need to spend every lp into something...but i think everyone should have cure, cura, all that and then ur main casters should get like some dark magicks too..cause it helps with aerial enemies also..

everyone has pretty much put a lot of LP into the augments the stuff that gives u 100+hp or whatever and reduces ur casting and action time.

technicks suck ass, only like 2 or 4 good ones.

i'd concentrate on heavy armor and weapons and some magic for ur main fighters..

light armor for ur magicks people, and probably staves or bows for them

then the others can be guns/daggers/swords and heavy armor also cause u never know ..since enemies do shitload of damage


----------



## geG (Dec 20, 2006)

It's best to have everyone in your main party with some white magic. For me, anyway. Have everyone in your main party with Cure and Cura, then give your designated White Mage Curaga and Curaja when they come along.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 20, 2006)

This is how I did it... I focused on Augment abilities first, because HP Upgrades and other things that help out on MP Consumption (Like wasting 10% less mp for all spells, and increasing magic potency which increases not only the power of offensive magic spells but how long support spells last on ya).

At first I focused on specific armor and weapons because I realized that wasting LP in trying to balance everyone out early in the game was well... a waste of LP since there were other things I needed to use LP on besides buying random weapon licenses for everyone.

There will be a point near the end however when you've gotten everything you already wanted for all of your characters and the only other thing you wanna waste LP on is pretty much anything on the license board (if you max out the license board for atleast one character you get a trophy in the clan primer... though it doesn't hurt to max it out for everyone ).

EDIT: Yondi your usin' the sig you made me! The forum I was using it on got deleted I think... lol look at what it says...



EDIT2:

Well the page doesn't load for me anymore, but it basically said "Account is Suspended" or something along those lines, meaning whoever ran that forum didn't pay up or something.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 20, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> This is how I did it... I focused on Augment abilities first, because HP Upgrades and other things that help out on MP Consumption (Like wasting 10% less mp for all spells, and increasing magic potency which increases not only the power of offensive magic spells but how long support spells last on ya).


Same tactic as I did, but instead I actually focused on the Str pluses ^^ That way I could kill monsters faster thus making me Lvl up faster too =)



Gilgamesh said:


> EDIT: Yondi your usin' the sig you made me! The forum I was using it on got deleted I think... lol look at what it says...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am ^__^ I thought I might wear it for a while =)

Shame about the forum though, it was probably a vbulletinboard >__< Why can't you just stick to the free ones lol ^^ It's pretty much the same anyway =/


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 21, 2006)

? Yondaime ? said:


> Oh yeah, Kizzie? You still play? =o



Not really.  I was planning on going back and defeating Yiazmat and Omega at some point, but haven't gotten around to it yet.  Besides, Yiazmat makes me angry and gives me that sinking feeling in my stomach.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 21, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Yeah right  y00 can't fool me lol =P
> 
> Shame you don't feel too well too =/


But it's the truth! 

I know 



> That's real weird.. =/ Shouldn't people in school be having a vacation right now? =o When're the exams? And when can you play again? =o As soon as you're able to play again, please PM me here, got something to talk to ya about ^^


Not me ;( My break starts in January next year for one week from 1st Jan until 7th Jan. ~yay~
Tomorrow is my last paper so after that,i'll be back playing the game ^_^

Ok roger that ^_~

@Kitsu: If it's a*pat pat* from you,it will be an instant recovery  
Me lieks it


----------



## Soulbadguy (Dec 21, 2006)

ok 2 days(iam saying this now cuz i cant use the net at home)ago i beat the game now i gota do the hunts and get my crap chars to 99 iam done 

but any way which gambit is better :Ally HP >30: or :Ally HP >40:


----------



## Mojim (Dec 21, 2006)

^ Right now i'm using Ally HP  > 20%,but i find it's too slow to recover especially when you deal with a major damage from enemies.Also it depends on how the enemies damage and it's up to you actually.

But if i were you i would change it to Ally > HP 40%,it's a lil bit faster to heal so that you have the time to do other things.The quicker you heal the better you will survive.I realized 20% is like 2000+ HP left and the enemies in Henne Mines highest damage for me is 2000+...lol sometimes i died before i want to heal 

I'm going to change to 40% when i fight Yiazmat,Hell Wyrm and Omega.I know these guys damage are huge and insane @_@.


----------



## geG (Dec 21, 2006)

lol, I use 60%.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 21, 2006)

You'll usually wanna switch that gambit up depending on what kind of foe your fighting. By default mine is always HP>50% Curaga with everyone. You can never be too careful


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 21, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> Not really.  I was planning on going back and defeating Yiazmat and Omega at some point, but haven't gotten around to it yet.  Besides, Yiazmat makes me angry and gives me that sinking feeling in my stomach.


You should soon ^__^ The game is too nice for me to deny XD

And if only I could help you with Yiazmat 



aziM said:


> But it's the truth!
> 
> I know


y00 lie!  Lol, y00 can never fool teh Yondy 

Eh. I'm sure we'll get better though. <3



aziM said:


> Not me ;( My break starts in January next year for one week from 1st Jan until 7th Jan. ~yay~
> Tomorrow is my last paper so after that,i'll be back playing the game ^_^
> 
> Ok roger that ^_~


That blows =/ Seriously. =X Anyway, so you finish your exams sometime today? =o And then you'll be able to play?



Soulbadguy said:


> ok 2 days(iam saying this now cuz i cant use the net at home)ago i beat the game now i gota do the hunts and get my crap chars to 99 iam done
> 
> but any way which gambit is better :Ally HP >30: or :Ally HP >40:


O__o That gambit is a bit wrong. =/ Don't you mean less than/<?

And what magick are we talking about here? =o



aziM said:


> ^ Right now i'm using Ally HP  > 20%,but i find it's too slow to recover especially when you deal with a major damage from enemies.Also it depends on how the enemies damage and it's up to you actually.
> 
> But if i were you i would change it to Ally > HP 40%,it's a lil bit faster to heal so that you have the time to do other things.The quicker you heal the better you will survive.I realized 20% is like 2000+ HP left and the enemies in Henne Mines highest damage for me is 2000+...lol sometimes i died before i want to heal


If it's HP wer're talking about here, I use Ally: HP < 60% = Curaja ^^



aziM said:


> I'm going to change to 40% when i fight Yiazmat,Hell Wyrm and Omega.I know these guys damage are huge and insane @_@.


You can't. -__- While using < 40% as a healing gambit, the probability of you being able to cast the magick before you get killed is lower, and the probability gets lowered bad-ass style when you come face to face with Yiazmat and OmegamarkXII. -__-

I would suggest that you use < 60% to be safe, but all I'm saying here is pretty much senseless because most of it depends on your Max HP anyway. ^^ Right now for me, I pretty much have 15-16,000 HP for my characters, so < 60% is perfect for me, so as soon as my health bar doesn't say 9,999 anymore someone heals the party. <3


----------



## Mojim (Dec 21, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> You can't. -__- While using < 40% as a healing gambit, the probability of you being able to cast the magick before you get killed is lower, and the probability gets lowered bad-ass style when you come face to face with Yiazmat and OmegamarkXII. -__-


Really? Hmm...i thought 40% was enough.So these two guys mean business and i must take it seriously eh...ok then I'll change it to 60% later.



> That blows =/ Seriously. =X Anyway, so you finish your exams sometime today? =o And then you'll be able to play?


Yup,later this evening ^^

Yondi i wanna ask bout Curaja and Full-cure.Which is more convenient to you?
I'm using Curaja because it can heal up to full and cost less MP than Full-cure.I mean is Full-cure useful in your opinion in this game?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 21, 2006)

aziM said:


> Really? Hmm...i thought 40% was enough.So these two guys mean business and i must take it seriously eh...ok then I'll change it to 60% later.


Lol, they want you DEAD. Period. XD



aziM said:


> Yup,later this evening ^^
> 
> Yondi i wanna ask bout Curaja and Full-cure.Which is more convenient to you?
> I'm using Curaja because it can heal up to full and cost less MP than Full-cure.I mean is Full-cure useful in your opinion in this game?


Oooh, about what time? =o <3 I'm excited lol XD


About the Curatives.. well.. I actually use both ^^ I can't explain to you how I use them both, since it should be pretty much based off from your own judgment. ^^

I can't say which is better, since I use them as much as the other =P


----------



## Mojim (Dec 21, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Oooh, about what time? =o <3 I'm excited lol XD


I finish my paper at 5 pm.
I wonder what's this all about 



> About the Curatives.. well.. I actually use both ^^ I can't explain to you how I use them both, since it should be pretty much based off from your own judgment. ^^
> 
> I can't say which is better, since I use them as much as the other =P


Oh i see,but Full-cure use quite alot of the MP though.I used Curaja to save my MP.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 21, 2006)

aziM said:


> I finish my paper at 5 pm.
> I wonder what's this all about


Argh, you might think I'm a little paranoid about this or something, but by 5pm your time you would've finished your test and would've been home, or finished the test and still at school but about to go home? XD You weren't specific LOL

About what time will you have the ps2 on your hands, tell me that instead XD



Oh nothing, I kinda need you to do me a favour, and you need to have a little free time ^^



aziM said:


> Oh i see,but Full-cure use quite alot of the MP though.I used Curaja to save my MP.


Eh, then have a Gambit for Curaja and just cast Full-cure manually. Problem solved. =)

That way, when Full-cure gets summoned, you save about 20-30 MP each time it's done manually. ^^


----------



## Mojim (Dec 21, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Argh, you might think I'm a little paranoid about this or something, but by 5pm your time you would've finished your test and would've been home, or finished the test and still at school but about to go home? XD You weren't specific LOL
> 
> About what time will you have the ps2 on your hands, tell me that instead XD


Ooops sorry...ok if i'm lucky when i get back home after i finish the exam and no one is playing the console,then i'll be able to play...probably at night around 9 pm or so.Remember Yondi,i have 5 siblings at my house :sweat

I PM you when I get to play the game a.s.a.p ^^



> Eh, then have a Gambit for Curaja and just cast Full-cure manually. Problem solved. =)
> 
> That way, when Full-cure gets summoned, you save about 20-30 MP each time it's done manually. ^^


Ah i see your point...gracias ^^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 21, 2006)

aziM said:


> Ooops sorry...ok if i'm lucky when i get back home after i finish the exam and no one is playing the console,then i'll be able to play...probably at night around 9 pm or so.Remember Yondi,i have 5 siblings at my house :sweat
> 
> I PM you when I get to play the game a.s.a.p ^^


Hehe, lol ^^ I'm a weird kinda ''perfectionist'' XD

Hmm, so about 12 hours from now then ^^ I'll wait for ya =)


Know what, just PM me as soon as your free and can talk to me <3 




aziM said:


> Ah i see your point...gracias ^^


Lol good ^__^

And if you really wanna save alot of MP, you can manually cast both too ^^ Since you won't be using a Curing gambit, you'll save about 56-60 MP, plus since it's pretty much up to you when to cast a healing mag, you save MP there aswell. =)


----------



## Mojim (Dec 21, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> And if you really wanna save alot of MP, you can manually cast both too ^^ Since you won't be using a Curing gambit, you'll save about 56-60 MP, plus since it's pretty much up to you when to cast a healing mag, you save MP there aswell. =)


Lol if manually,then i'm too slow to do my move  You know when the boss suddenly do serious damage to you,like all characters HP turn to red...and then you started to panic...and you don't know what to do next.It happened to me sometimes when i fought some of the monster hunt.
So that's why gambit is my saviour,they will do the job and take of the main things  and i can take care of the rest manually.

So then i better start practicing use manual way


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 21, 2006)

aziM said:


> Lol if manually,then i'm too slow to do my move  You know when the boss suddenly do serious damage to you,like all characters HP turn to red...and then you started to panic...and you don't know what to do next.It happened to me sometimes when i fought some of the monster hunt.
> So that's why gambit is my saviour,they will do the job and take of the main things  and i can take care of the rest manually.
> 
> So then i better start practicing use manual way


Heh, I give you one word then: Composure. ^^

You don't have to use the manual way, if you're used to Gambits, then that's okay. ^^

Plus if you really want MP, there's always Charge, Syphon, Ethers, Hi-Ethers, Elixirs and Megalixirs, yeah? ^__^


----------



## Mojim (Dec 21, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Plus if you really want MP, there's always Charge, Syphon, Ethers, Hi-Ethers, Elixirs and Megalixirs, yeah? ^__^


Lol i forgot about these things 
Although i think i have enough Megalixirs in my inventory.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 21, 2006)

aziM said:


> Lol i forgot about these things
> Although i think i have enough Megalixirs in my inventory.


Lol, y00 silly bunny ^^

Anyway, try to stick to Charge and Syphon first ^^ If the monster is immune, then stick to Ethers and Hi-Ethers =) These 2 should be able to help you out greatly, and you shouldn't need to turn to Elixirs and Megalixirs. But if you REALLY REALLY need/have to, then use one. I highly doubt that you personally would get to that stage though. ^__^ Since you're so awesome and cool.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 21, 2006)

^ Lol thanks, so does you Yondi 
Syphoon is a good magick and it's damn useful \^0^/

Thanks for all the tips Yondi and i can't wait to play the game back.
Well i got to go and see ya later....and i don't want to give you a goodbye instead i'll give ya this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



  ...lol take that you bastid  *still mad about yesterday*


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 21, 2006)

aziM said:


> ^ Lol thanks, so does you Yondi
> Syphoon is a good magick and it's damn useful \^0^/
> 
> Thanks for all the tips Yondi and i can't wait to play the game back.
> Well i got to go and see ya later....and i don't want to give you a goodbye instead i'll give ya this:


Nah, I'm not good. =P

Syphon is, but most bosses are immune so it doesn't come very handy then. =/

And you're welcome'd. <3 Seeya laters then, and goodluck on the test ^^ Go kick ass! ^^



aziM said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...lol take that you bastid  *still mad about yesterday*


Lolzers ^^ I'm so sneaky and awesome haha =)


----------



## Omega id (Dec 21, 2006)

Woops I ment to say I used HP<50% Gambit not >, lol. I thought using Curaga against Yiazmat was most effective since the battle is extremely long, although you run out of MP with a character eventually... Your mp will last longer than having Curaja gambit against Yiazmat. I used HP<*80*% Curaja gambit against Omega since he attacks random people in the pary for lots of damage.


----------



## ifira (Dec 22, 2006)

rejoice! final fantasy XII get the best playstation 2 game of the year. =D 

=)


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 22, 2006)

Heyy

I haven't looked at the bonus disk yet.  It is worth while?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 22, 2006)

mrtay said:


> rejoice! final fantasy XII get the best playstation 2 game of the year. =D
> 
> =)


Yay congrats to FFXII


----------



## geG (Dec 22, 2006)

I just fought Chaos yesterday. It was the first challenging boss I'd fought in a while. I'm hoping to do Ultima soon.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 22, 2006)

This is what the Bonus Disc contains:

-Art Gallery (same stuff you see in the Art Book if you baught the more expensive guide ).

-Game Developer Interviews (Battle System, Story etc. etc.)

-"History of Final Fantasy Documentary"

-FFXII Trailers

Im sure it has more only I cant remember at the moment...

The most interesting part is the History of FFXII documentary. It shows you scenes of all the FF Games from 1-13 (though they just comment about 13 in the end, they dont show you anything). While they are showing you the trailers of these games in order they tell you what that FF game put on the table and how it helped in the development of the future games and whatnot.

I think its great for those that have never played FFIV, V and VI, then again it all depends on wether you can appreciate the old 2D Style that the FF games used to use seeing as how a majority of FF gamers outside of japan were introduced to FFVII...


----------



## ifira (Dec 23, 2006)

haha, am i the only one who find gilgamesh abit on the difficult side? i defeat him thro =D.

the masamune sword looks cooooool.

rejoice again this website.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 23, 2006)

Last night i went to battle with Hell Wyrm....and:

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was fucking easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol..a bit dissapointed though .I even put my controller down and let my characters do all the work (Gambits rulez!!!)

I'm lazy to tell the details right now,will do later


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 23, 2006)

mrtay said:


> haha, am i the only one who find gilgamesh abit on the difficult side? i defeat him thro =D.
> 
> the masamune sword looks cooooool.
> 
> rejoice again Here


Not really ^^

I'll be doing both hunts Solo+No Gambit+Active+Full Speed haha ^^

Congratulations though. =) I hope you didn't forget to steal the Genji Armory from Gilga too, since it's VERY important that it's equipped with the Masamune. ^__^



aziM said:


> Last night i went to battle with Hell Wyrm....and:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Congratulations. =)


----------



## geG (Dec 23, 2006)

God, Zodiark was fucking hard. ._. I managed to beat him on my second try, but I almost died about 5 times. Darkja is so cheap. The fact that the path to him is almost as hard as Zodiark itself doesn't help much.

Oh well. On to Gilgamesh!


----------



## Omega id (Dec 23, 2006)

At first I found getting to Zodiark pretty frustrating, those hecteyes are annnnnooooyyying... Dont even let me get started about the undeads near the end... if they gang up on you its over... I died once just trying to reach him, then I decided to level up a bit and lure the enemies in one by one.

I beat Zodiark on my first try, though I didn't finish off the little bit of life he had left with a quickening, which made the battle last a little longer because of the fact when hese down to 10% life hese constantly turning on/off his physical/magic barriers every turn and using Darkja when both barriers are up. You had to like, act the instant he drops one of the barriers. I blew him away with a Flare in the end though


----------



## geG (Dec 23, 2006)

I actually found that last part of the fight the easiest, because Zodiark would spend most of its time trying to cast Bravery, Faith, and Reflect on itself. Every time it did that, I dispelled it and hit it with a Flare.


----------



## Shizor (Dec 23, 2006)

I just beat the game (I know, I'm a little late ), and I enjoyed the ending. I plan on going back and finishing up all the extras soon!

Oh yeah, anyone else think Vaan didn't really fill the role of main character? In my opinion, the game was more about Ashe's desicions. Vaan doesn't even make the male lead, IMO. Balthier gets that (and he knows it, too! "I'm the leading man!"  )


----------



## Mojim (Dec 24, 2006)

Um Yondi,is Ninja weapon type good? Between Katana and Ninja swords which one do you think is better? I never used a Ninja swords before this though ^^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 24, 2006)

aziM said:


> Um Yondi,is Ninja weapon type good? Between Katana and Ninja swords which one do you think is better? I never used a Ninja swords before this though ^^


Depends where you mean.  Are you talking about Combo-wise? ^^

If so, the Katanas lose. They're only the 3rd place if we're talking about how often combos occur. 2nd best would be Ninja Swords, 1st are Poles.

But on my experience, Poles suck, as you can see on the vid ^^ So Ninja Swords. <3

If we're talking about damage dealt, then I say Katanas are better.




This could be changed both ways if you equip Genji Gauntlets anyway, so it doesn't matter much, they're both good. ^__^


----------



## Mojim (Dec 24, 2006)

Hmm..but Ninja swords atk stats are pretty low though.I'm looking for major damage.
Yondi,maybe you don't have a good luck with poles,i find that they're good with me.

Ok.recommend me some good ninja sword? and where i could get it.I want to do some experimenting.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 24, 2006)

aziM said:


> Hmm..but Ninja swords atk stats are pretty low though.I'm looking for major damage.
> Yondi,maybe you don't have a good luck with poles,i find that they're good with me.
> 
> Ok.recommend me some good ninja sword? and where i could get it.I want to do some experimenting.


Ninja Sword damaged is calculated from:

Ninja Sword Strength + Character's Strength + Character's Speed + Enemy Defence, so:

Equip Cat-Ear Hood and there wouldn't be any problems. ^^



Ninja Swords are the hardest weapons to find >__< The best you can buy from a shop is crappy. >__<

I would say just Orochi and Yagyuudarkblade are the best ones though. ^^ Sadly, I can't get a Yagyuudarkblade, I'm not in that part of the story yet


----------



## Mojim (Dec 24, 2006)

Ooops i think i accidently sell Orochi,heh :sweat 
Oh well,then i'm going for the Yagyuudarkblade.
Thanks Yondi for the info.

I'm off to play the game,after i took my shower that is..lol (I haven't took shower since yesterday )


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 24, 2006)

aziM said:


> Ooops i think i accidently sell Orochi,heh :sweat
> Oh well,then i'm going for the Yagyuudarkblade.
> Thanks Yondi for the info.
> 
> I'm off to play the game,after i took my shower that is..lol (I haven't took shower since yesterday )


You sold an Orochi.. ohmygod >__<

I think you can only get that once  You can get unlimited Yagyuus though ^^


I'm not playing for now, a certain someone might be getting me hooked onto a new anime XD So I'll be watching =P


----------



## Yoshitsune (Dec 24, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> You sold an Orochi.. ohmygod >__<
> 
> I think you can only get that once  You can get unlimited Yagyuus though ^^
> 
> ...



You can only get an Orochi by making it appear in the bazaar as an item:

Sell Coeurl Whiskers x2, Sickle-Blade x2, Cancer Gem x3


----------



## Mojim (Dec 24, 2006)

^ Damn! I made a HUGE mistake


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 24, 2006)

aziM said:


> ^ Damn! I made a HUGE mistake


Lol 

Now you have to stick with an Iga Blade or the Yaguudarkblade ^^

I could get Yagyuus, but that means I have to beat Gilgamesh (and I don't want to yet )


----------



## Mojim (Dec 24, 2006)

Lol i checked my inventory back and i found that Orochi is still there 
Sorry i was mistaken with Orochi for Iga Blade  It's Iga blade that i sold,not Orochi,heh.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 24, 2006)

Shizor said:


> I just beat the game (I know, I'm a little late ), and I enjoyed the ending. I plan on going back and finishing up all the extras soon!
> 
> Oh yeah, anyone else think Vaan didn't really fill the role of main character? In my opinion, the game was more about Ashe's desicions. Vaan doesn't even make the male lead, IMO. Balthier gets that (and he knows it, too! "I'm the leading man!"  )



My thoughts exactly, that is one of the reasons I slowed down on playing and haven't beat it yet XD


----------



## Mojim (Dec 24, 2006)

^ Yea i know,my bad 
I tested the Ninja swords,and they're good.It's fast and want to make it more deadly,equip it with Cat-Ear Hood.

Yondi you still after the spear in Henne mines?


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Dec 24, 2006)

Yazmat's impossible with only one character, since there is absolutely _no way_ to guard against instant death in this game.

You could probably do it with 2 characters, though...


----------



## Omega id (Dec 24, 2006)

Damn... I guess Square either forgot to add an anti-instant death protection of some sort... or they still just wanted to be assholes about it and make this game as annoying as possible 

Cause my friend thinks I wont be able to go through the hole game with just one character and he was all like "If you use more than one character unless its a guest character then you just suck"... so I was hoping to prove him wrong... lol

Maybe it'd be possible if those Damn summons didn't die so fast... I could use a certain summon as tank and give him lure/reverse and have the summon and I attack Yiazmat like that the whole game... but still... Death Strike is there, not to mention he gets really annoying when hese down to his last few bars... There are times when he does Death Strike like 5 times in a row... and that attack takes priority over anything else, even if you started using an action first... its kinda annoying...

But I think doing everything in the game with just one character, minus Yiazmat is good enough... I can always leave Yiazmat there in the end as if he were the true boss of the game, lol.

EDIT:

@ *Yondaime*
I saw your video and I thought it was great for your first time, the only thing that bothered me was that the video was dark, but the quality was still good (its nearly 300mb's!). But great job on the tutorial thingy. I skimmed some of it since I know what you were doing but I made sure I didn't miss out on the stuff you did on the menu (I skipped by seconds/minutes I saw you equipping a pole to test it out ).

Your file is more impressive than mine though, in that you even have the Tournesol and have 20hrs less Game Time than me  my character's aren't even Level 99 yet (my main team is level 85 while my second team is level 75 since the whole game I focused on having both teams catch up with each other in levels...). I dont even have Ensanguined Shield D: I was like "SHE HAS IT NUUUUU" lol Makes me want to improve my previous file... But I already started a new game...


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas Eve my FFXII friends!  <3  

I've been frantically cleaning my apt. so my relatives won't know I'm a slob.  But I wanted to take the time to thank Yondaime for his awesome video, which I had the honor of seeing in a special sneek preview.  

It was great for me to see how someone else would approach that battle.  As mentioned, I did notice he dispeled before the fight in order to enter with fresh buffs!  Great idea.  I usually wander into battle with whatever buffs I had leftover from the nearest save crystal, thus wasting battle time.  It was nice to see someone use poles, because I stopped using them about halfway through the game.  But since variety is the spice of life, all greatswords can become tedious, despite the massive damage.  I also noticed the custom arrangement of items, which would be handy, especially on active battle mode.  I've been playing on wait since Yiazmat because I just had to.  

The way I fought the Hell Wyrm was the two beserkers, one healer method.  It worked well, but the drawback is that you can only control one character.  So if that one dies, you're screwed (especially if you haven't leveled up your backup team).  

I also notcied that Yondi uses light armor.  I've been using heavy armor and mage gear.  I think I'll switch to light armor for the HP benefit.  

By the way I watched the extra disk.  Gilgamesh, you're right the history of FF was great.  I love the oldschool games.  I'm not just into graphics (although I do like them).  It all about substance.  

Ok I need to get back to frantic cleaning.  I'm sniffling from the vacuming  and the dust.  Have a great holiday everyone!!!

Sending special love out to Yondi and aziM!


----------



## Omega id (Dec 24, 2006)

You too Ktsune! *Hugs Kitsune* 

The only Support Spells I usually have on are Haste (Self: Haste). Its become Mandatory for a while now, but I also got Self: Berserk on my two strongest characters (Basch w/ Masamune & Genji Armlet & Fran w/ Zodiak Spear). Before they cast Berserk on themselves however I make sure they cast Haste on themselves. I dont have Self: Libra on those two either like I used to (Its pointless when they are on Berserk anyway lol).

Im using Light Armor the most on my new game with Balthier only to keep a constant Balance and not just focus on Power or Magic. Though having one character I might find myself in a sutation where Im going to constantly switch Armor depending on the area. Regardless a majority of the enemies in this game Physical Attack you anyways


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 25, 2006)

I just got my FFXII Collector's Edition this morning for Christmas! XD

This is just too awesome. Now I have another FF to add to my collection (I-XII minus XI). 

Can't wait to get started on this epic! (After Xenosaga III which I got for Christmas as well ^__^)


----------



## Mojim (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas to Kitsune and all of you and Happy Holidays!! <33


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Dec 25, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> Actually, yes he is =P I'll show you when I get to him ^^ XD But I guess that's faaaar from now though =/ I won't show the whole vid, but I'll show you that it's possible ^^
> 
> Yiazmat solo will be a looong battle, but certainly possible. ^^


Well, I guess you could if you used summons. Would be awfully tedious and lengthy, though. Certainly beyond my level of patience.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 26, 2006)

@Leon
I hope you enjoye Xenosaga 3. I love that series. The third game is also the best one in the series IMO. Its faster in gameplay too, seems loose like the FF games.

Im kinda mad though, I realized that there is another english version of the game that isn't censored (it has blood). While the version that I have doesn't have that... so alot of the scenes where someone got stabbed really nasty, were kinda awkward 

@ Yondaime

Whats the other thing that Ribbon fails to protect you from? I hope its not Disease... thats an annoying ailment


----------



## Omega id (Dec 26, 2006)

Edit: Bah, double post, stupid browser lagged...


----------



## Dave (Dec 26, 2006)

i just got this game!!!! 2 hours into it and its awsome


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 26, 2006)

Seiken Enhasa said:


> Well, I guess you could if you used summons. Would be awfully tedious and lengthy, though. Certainly beyond my level of patience, though.


Heh, you get what I was talking about though. =)

Yeah, it's a major pain, uber lengthy, but yeah XD



Gilgamesh said:


> @ Yondaime
> 
> Whats the other thing that Ribbon fails to protect you from? I hope its not Disease... thats an annoying ailment


Err, Critical XD




And DAMN, I finally got off my lazy ass and did the Antlion hunt so I could get to Gilgamesh ^^ I did Antlion Solo/No Gambit, and it took me less than a minute -__________-

Anyway, I've done both Gilgamesh hunts Solo/No Gambit too. It wasn't hard, certainly a little challenging though. ^__^ I now have the complete Genji Armory, and a Masamune! <3

Don't worry though, I created a separate gamefile for each hunt, so I can record and show them to you <3 That was my first time playing him, and I totally ownd haha XD

Gilgamesh, you should try the 2nd hunt Solo/No Gambit haha, it's totally fun XD

However, I bring bad news too.. the Genji Armor and Genji Helmet, they don't give you Evade bonuses >__< Eventhough it said so on the official Collector's Edition book, it's not true. -__- I tested it for about 15 mins, thinking maybe it could be a hidden feature like the WyrmHero Blade has, but it's really not =/

So yeah, the guide chats quite alot of bullshit info-wise. There's alot of information wrong on the guide, and I mean ALOT. 




So, I'm asking y'all that have Masamunes and use it, please tell me what Headgear and Body Armor you wear that maximizes the potential of the sword, since I totally don't have a clue what to use. -__- So for now, I'm sticking to my HP pluses. =)


----------



## ifira (Dec 26, 2006)

just wondering why is the sales of ultima blade is not appearing at the bazaar after i have sold all the required materials? i sold the materials one by one since i don't know whether i have sold the correct amount of materials. AND i spend my evening collecting those items! but the blade is not available! sobs

note: my party HAVEN reach Pharos at Ridorana events yet.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 26, 2006)

Yondi said:
			
		

> So, I'm asking y'all that have Masamunes and use it, please tell me what Headgear and Body Armor you wear that maximizes the potential of the sword, since I totally don't have a clue what to use. -__- So for now, I'm sticking to my HP pluses. =)


Hmm...i dunno either.But mine i just stick to the same armor like before (Skullcap and Maximillian).How bout the Genji armor set?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 26, 2006)

aziM said:


> Hmm...i dunno either.But mine i just stick to the same armor like before (Skullcap and Maximillian).How bout the Genji armor set?


They do fine I guess.. =/ They do about 4,500 HP/hit on Hennemines. -__-

The HPplus combination does about 3-3,500 o__O. What do you think? =)


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 27, 2006)

what ya'll talking about?  i think i can buy the ninja sword if that's masumune..but i dunno how great it would be..can someone tell me why it's great?

cause right now i got francisco(axe) on basch and it's so unpredictable...like it'll do shitty dmg like 1 or 100, then other times go up as high as 2500 

as for armor, i don't have much in terms of magick armor, most of my guys cept for fran and penello are the fighters..so i equip them with heavy armor.

but I haven't found many good magick armor.

and apparently I have to wait till some place called balfonheim before i can buy the powerful magicks.

I'm lvl's 33-38, vaan and basch the 38 everyone else is 33.
I'm trying to farm, but it's so damn boring haha..and I just got to the phon coast.

anyone remember what a good lvl range for people should be when you got to the phon coast?

uhm..one more thing...are rank 4 and 5's really hard at my current lvl?

I defeated a lvl 3 today, and it was pretty easy.  the something wyrm he was in the sand storm in teh westersand...I thought it would be hard with his HP being like 128,000, but it was really easy.

ok, well I'll ask another question later..i think i had more but I forget.


----------



## syrup (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok just finished garivaga and was wondering if someone could explain the story so far, i am a bit confused...god things and so on, or are they even gods...


----------



## Hylian (Dec 27, 2006)

just got this game

havnt played it yet

im wierd


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 27, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> what ya'll talking about?  i think i can buy the ninja sword if that's masumune..but i dunno how great it would be..can someone tell me why it's great?


No, Ninja Swords and Katanas are different.

They're great because.. they're the weapon classes that do combos the most out of all. <3 And I'm talking about 5-12 Hit combos, FREQUENTLY. <3



NeoDreamer said:


> cause right now i got francisco(axe) on basch and it's so unpredictable...like it'll do shitty dmg like 1 or 100, then other times go up as high as 2500


Yeah, axes' damage range are totally inconsistent, but they're the only one-handed weapon type that can match up to the power of the Greatswords.



NeoDreamer said:


> as for armor, i don't have much in terms of magick armor, most of my guys cept for fran and penello are the fighters..so i equip them with heavy armor.


I totally fall for LightArmors, they give you the most HP bonus, plus they match up to the Defence quality of the HeavyArmor anyway. ^__^



NeoDreamer said:


> and apparently I have to wait till some place called balfonheim before i can buy the powerful magicks.


Yeap, the most important magicks there, it depends which visits you go in there though. =P You don't get much on your very first visit. ^^



NeoDreamer said:


> I'm lvl's 33-38, vaan and basch the 38 everyone else is 33.
> I'm trying to farm, but it's so damn boring haha..and I just got to the phon coast.


Heheh, you ought to level up a little. The final dungeon could be a little tough for you at that stage. ^__^



NeoDreamer said:


> anyone remember what a good lvl range for people should be when you got to the phon coast?


I was on my late 50's/early 60's when I got there. ^__^



NeoDreamer said:


> uhm..one more thing...are rank 4 and 5's really hard at my current lvl?


It totally depends, it depends which rank it is, and your level and gambits and magicks and stuff. ^^



NeoDreamer said:


> I defeated a lvl 3 today, and it was pretty easy.  the something wyrm he was in the sand storm in teh westersand...I thought it would be hard with his HP being like 128,000, but it was really easy.
> 
> ok, well I'll ask another question later..i think i had more but I forget.


Congratulations. ^^



syrup said:


> Ok just finished garivaga and was wondering if someone could explain the story so far, i am a bit confused...god things and so on, or are they even gods...


Heh, I don't get Venat and the gods and all that other stuff too, I just play the game haha XD


----------



## Mojim (Dec 27, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> They do fine I guess.. =/ They do about 4,500 HP/hit on Hennemines. -__-
> 
> The HPplus combination does about 3-3,500 o__O. What do you think? =)


If it was me,i'd go for the high damage ,Genji set armor.
HP can be healed and i want to make the enemies to be dead a.s.a.p


----------



## ifira (Dec 27, 2006)

mrtay said:


> just wondering why is the sales of ultima blade is not appearing at the bazaar after i have sold all the required materials? i sold the materials one by one since i don't know whether i have sold the correct amount of materials. AND i spend my evening collecting those items! but the blade is not available! sobs
> 
> note: my party HAVEN reach Pharos at Ridorana events yet.



no one knows why?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow Yondaime...you crazy leveled.  I guess I should farm more..it is just so boring to do.

I mean I can heal up quick and all, but as far fighting as a party , would it be easier to just farm 1 or 2 people instead of 3?  cause the XP splits between all in the party right?

I need some advice on lvl'ing it's something I need to get better at in RPG's.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 27, 2006)

aziM said:


> If it was me,i'd go for the high damage ,Genji set armor.
> HP can be healed and i want to make the enemies to be dead a.s.a.p


Lol, if that's the set you're using, change the Genji Headgear to Magepower Shishak, it's better ^^



mrtay said:


> no one knows why?


Okay, I'm not ENTIRELY sure why, but I've got a couple of ideas ^^

1) Maybe you THOUGHT you had enough loot, but didn't really
2) Maybe you've already bought the weapon there, but it's missing in your weaponry 'cause you sold it or something =/



NeoDreamer said:


> Wow Yondaime...you crazy leveled.  I guess I should farm more..it is just so boring to do.
> 
> I mean I can heal up quick and all, but as far fighting as a party , would it be easier to just farm 1 or 2 people instead of 3?  cause the XP splits between all in the party right?
> 
> I need some advice on lvl'ing it's something I need to get better at in RPG's.


Lol, yeah I stayed in Ozmone Plain the most lol ^^

It would've been better when you only had Vaan in your party early on in the game, since he would've gotten total control of the EXP from monsters, but as soon as your other party members joined, they would've been the same level as Vaan. ^^ I did this, but not so much ^^

If you wanna lvl up, try to be in places that you're not supposed to be in yet. Or places where it isn't available all the time. ^^ If you know what I mean, don't reply, if you don't ask me (It needs some time to explain, and it'd pretty much be pointless if you know already XD)


----------



## syrup (Dec 27, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> No, Ninja Swords and Katanas are different.
> 
> They're great because.. they're the weapon classes that do combos the most out of all. <3 And I'm talking about 5-12 Hit combos, FREQUENTLY. <3
> 
> ...



Does Anyone get it? LOL hunts are sooo much easier with the ZS they fall like gum drops (don't know how gum drops makes sense but I felt like putting it there) The bosses in giravaga which are suppose to have huge hp were so short with haste + berserk.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 27, 2006)

Just defeated judge Bergan.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 27, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> Lol, if that's the set you're using, change the Genji Headgear to Magepower Shishak, it's better ^^


Ok i'll try that set too ^^

Um..Yondi,do you know any ninja swords that has Dark element,besides than Orochi and Koga Blade? How bout Iga Blade,does it have one?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 27, 2006)

damn Yondaime, i didn't know that about the early vaan thing..shhhit.

cause when penello and basch joined they were ahead of me by a lvl or 2..so I figured it didn't matter....damn that.

anyways Imma try to solo party it..if that's possible  I would hope so.


----------



## syrup (Dec 27, 2006)

What lvl should i be before i do the mystery man hunt? also is it just me or do these hunts never end..starting to get tiring. Also do i get 2 masamunes because it sasy i get one from the hunt and then you get one from the baazar don't you?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 27, 2006)

I just got Reddas (or w/e his names is...black guy with the white side burns). I'm going to do some hunts since they gave me a decent guest character to use as an extra attacker. Unfortunatly Reddas<again w/e> doesn't toss out teh healz like...um the guy who I thought was a girl who looked like a guy (that voice is a girl voice...)...Vaynes brother, he was a good guest.

I got that Esper that is in the cavern beneath...the Westernsand, Ozmone Plaines, and the Sandsea. He was weaksauce when I faced him, but those damn zombies kept spawning, and I hate flying enemies.

I think I missed my chance to get the Zodiac Spear, I looked up how to get it, and I think I opened up the chests you weren't supposed to open. I'm taking a break from it to play Twilight Princess, but I was wondering.

How much is there to the game after Reddas joins? I think I only have two other dungeons until Sky Fortress Bahamut. If so then this is like the shortest main storyline of any Final Fantasy.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 27, 2006)

syrup said:


> What lvl should i be before i do the mystery man hunt? also is it just me or do these hunts never end..starting to get tiring. Also do i get 2 masamunes because it sasy i get one from the hunt and then you get one from the baazar don't you?


Gilgamesh hunt eh.Well,when i did this hunt,i was at lvl 65+ all of my characters.Maybe 50+ is enough for you to face Gilgamesh ^^.That's just my suggestion tho.
They are about 40 hunts i think (i could be wrong tho).The hunts are very challenging monsters to fight in the game and it's fun (for me that is).The benefits from the hunt,you'll get some pretty neat equipment,weapons and other stuff.

About the Masamunes,yup you're right we can get it two in the game.
1) From completed the Gilgamesh hunt
2) You can get it from the Bazaar


----------



## syrup (Dec 28, 2006)

aziM said:


> Gilgamesh hunt eh.Well,when i did this hunt,i was at lvl 65+ all of my characters.Maybe 50+ is enough for you to face Gilgamesh ^^.That's just my suggestion tho.
> They are about 40 hunts i think (i could be wrong tho).The hunts are very challenging monsters to fight in the game and it's fun (for me that is).The benefits from the hunt,you'll get some pretty neat equipment,weapons and other stuff.
> 
> About the Masamunes,yup you're right we can get it two in the game.
> ...



hmm mystery man is gilgamesh hey...finally get to see him then. If it is gilgamesh what am i suppose to do special to get the giga items? aslo ty for telling me so i didn't mess it up. I'm lvl 56 right now for vaan, penelo, balthier and basch and i have the ZS, save the queen, diamond sword and w.e the gun is that you can buy in archades.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 28, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> Gilgamesh, you should try the 2nd hunt Solo/No Gambit haha, it's totally fun XD



You talkin' about Thextera? I already did it solo and no gambit (to me thats the 2nd hunt...). I haven't played the same since I escaped from Bagamnan on Luhsu Mines. Been kinda busy again lately 

@Syrup

You have to defeat Gilgamesh two times, after the first battle he runs off and goes deeper into the Luhsu Mines, you need to get a Site 3 Key (I think) to go further into the mines, the enemies that lurk deeper in the mines are stronger and so is Gilgamesh on the second battle. I recommend being at level 65-75.


----------



## syrup (Dec 28, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> You talkin' about Thextera? I already did it solo and no gambit (to me thats the 2nd hunt...). I haven't played the same since I escaped from Bagamnan on Luhsu Mines. Been kinda busy again lately
> 
> @Syrup
> 
> You have to defeat Gilgamesh two times, after the first battle he runs off and goes deeper into the Luhsu Mines, you need to get a Site 3 Key (I think) to go further into the mines, the enemies that lurk deeper in the mines are stronger and so is Gilgamesh on the second battle. I recommend being at level 65-75.



hmm, he seems to be the most important hunt. Sucks that i must lvl so much ...can you still do hunts after ridora or is the game over? IS it true that dungeon takes 3 hours +?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 28, 2006)

aziM said:


> Ok i'll try that set too ^^
> 
> Um..Yondi,do you know any ninja swords that has Dark element,besides than Orochi and Koga Blade? How bout Iga Blade,does it have one?


Ninja Swords ARE dark elements. >__<

Which means all of them have that characteristic ^^



NeoDreamer said:


> damn Yondaime, i didn't know that about the early vaan thing..shhhit.
> 
> cause when penello and basch joined they were ahead of me by a lvl or 2..so I figured it didn't matter....damn that.
> 
> anyways Imma try to solo party it..if that's possible  I would hope so.


Lol, I never thought anyone would notice anyway =P So yeah, it can only be done in the beginning of the game, when you're on your own. XD


----------



## syrup (Dec 28, 2006)

How do you find the benito or w.e rank 5 one montblanc gives. It said on faq to kill the wu in the area but there were no wu where it said  also where do i buy telekenisis.


----------



## ifira (Dec 28, 2006)

syrup said:


> How do you find the benito or w.e rank 5 one montblanc gives. It said on faq to kill the wu in the area but there were no wu where it said  also where do i buy telekenisis.



benito? if u are referring to the Belito Hunt, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"find the Zertinan Caverns in Ogir-Yensa/ Central Junction, and you will get to Zertinan Caverns/ Canopy of Clay.  Just go to the other exit of the section will reach to Nam-Yensa Sandsea, and there is the place to find this mob." - Gamefaq




the skill Telekinesis is at the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Secret Shop (Nercohol of Nabudis) after Giruvegan event.


----------



## syrup (Dec 28, 2006)

ivelvet said:


> benito? if u are referring to the Belito Hunt,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



what is the name of the place the belito is at? like in the nam yensa. Also seems how i appear to be going back to nabuidis for telekenis i was wondering whats the easiest way to get 2 chars into critical without dying or healling? as it is needed for the one hunt.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 28, 2006)

Syrup dont worry about the Nam Yensa Sand Sea. Go to Ogir-Yensa Sandsea and find the entrance to Zertinan Caverns in the "Central Junction" area on Ogir-Yensa. That entrance will take you to an area in the Zertinan Caverns that you normally couldn't get to if you go there through any other Zertinan Cavern entrances...

Anyway, once you enter Zertinan Caverns through Ogir Yensa / Central Junction, keep going straight and reach the exit (its a straight path) to Nam-Yensa Sand Sea. There you will reach an area in Nam-Yensa that you originally couldn't reach. Thats where you will find the "Belito" hunt (be in for a suprise).


----------



## dragonfire (Dec 29, 2006)

*heh*

Just beat the game, and damn 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Venat IMO is one hell of an anti-hero. His goals were pretty much what Ashe & co. ended up following even though he was 'controlling' the enemies. He basically left the occurria, had a little chess game going on with them, and in the end he delivered a checkmate, but instead of taking the spoils he willingly combined with Vayne (relinquishing occurrian immortality through that, I guess, since he dies with vayne) and was defeated. I just love how this story turned out in general. Started off as a cliche war between empires and ended as a battle between gods. Indeed it's a worthy FFT sequel 




The scene that killed me was during the ending credits when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you see doctor cid holding balthier as a baby 


. Dammit, what is it with this game that makes you love the villains so much more??


----------



## ifira (Dec 29, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Syrup dont worry about the Nam Yensa Sand Sea. Go to Ogir-Yensa Sandsea and find the entrance to Zertinan Caverns in the "Central Junction" area on Ogir-Yensa. That entrance will take you to an area in the Zertinan Caverns that you normally couldn't get to if you go there through any other Zertinan Cavern entrances...
> 
> Anyway, once you enter Zertinan Caverns through Ogir Yensa / Central Junction, keep going straight and reach the exit (its a straight path) to Nam-Yensa Sand Sea. There you will reach an area in Nam-Yensa that you originally couldn't reach. Thats where you will find the "Belito" hunt (be in for a suprise).




sorry for not clarifying on my part.  

anyway syrup, for the deathsythe hunt, your two characters needs to be in critical health if not deathsythe won't appear. for my fight i actually turn off the healing gambits for my all three characters, so that they won't heal.

sadly when deathsythe appeared for my case, the rare monster henvirk (i am not sure how to spell) also appeared, making my already difficult fight more difficult.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 29, 2006)

ivelvet said:


> sorry for not clarifying on my part.
> 
> anyway syrup, for the deathsythe hunt, your two characters needs to be in critical health if not deathsythe won't appear. for my fight i actually turn off the healing gambits for my all three characters, so that they won't heal.
> 
> sadly when deathsythe appeared for my case, the rare monster henvirk (i am not sure how to spell) also appeared, making my already difficult fight more difficult.



Thats ok... your talking about the horse right? I think his name is Helvinek. It happened to me too, it was a pain in the ass cause I didn't know who to get rid of first


----------



## Mojim (Dec 29, 2006)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> Ninja Swords ARE dark elements. >__<
> 
> Which means all of them have that characteristic ^^


Gosh really,i'm a retard -_-
Before this i've never actually tried or bothered using the Ninja swords and i sold every one of them earlier in the game since I played.But now,i'm currently like using them.They're good weapon and quite useful 

Now in my inventory i only have two Ninja swords,they are Orochi and Koga blade.heh

And Yondi,can you tell me what is the stats of Iga blade?


----------



## syrup (Dec 29, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Thats ok... your talking about the horse right? I think his name is Helvinek. It happened to me too, it was a pain in the ass cause I didn't know who to get rid of first



That must be the demonic stalking horse that i talked about earlier which chased me out of all of nabudis when i was lvl like 50 lol. Run, heal, switch chars, revive, run heal lol. I couldn't even hurt it. Anyways is Orochi better then the diamond sword? it has less attack power and no shield yet it attacks more? Note I have the dark magic absorbtion shield from nabudis.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 29, 2006)

syrup said:


> That must be the demonic stalking horse that i talked about earlier which chased me out of all of nabudis when i was lvl like 50 lol. Run, heal, switch chars, revive, run heal lol. I couldn't even hurt it. Anyways is Orochi better then the diamond sword? it has less attack power and no shield yet it attacks more? Note I have the dark magic absorbtion shield from nabudis.


I remembered when i was at Nabudis to hunt for Deathscythe and while i was doing that hunt,then a Helvinek showed up out of no where.I was just surprised,wth is this horse? It took a while to bring it down...then soon i realized that this shit is ain't an ordinary enemy and it has like what 100k HP? :sweat.Lol i took them both down at the same time....it wasn't hard.It just took about one or two minute to kill them ^^

As for the weapon,i would say Orochi,ninja sword is much better than Diamond sword.Orochi can do more than 2 hit combos oftenly than the Diamond sword and plus Orochi attack speed is much faster.Want to make it more deadly weapon,equip it with Cat-Ear Hood or Genji Glove.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Dec 30, 2006)

I need a little help....See my lil sis and I are having a hard time defeating the two judges on the mission to rescue Princess Ashe. We get really close to defeating the judges but we end up dying at the end.....


----------



## syrup (Dec 30, 2006)

Pinkshinobi88 said:


> I need a little help....See my lil sis and I are having a hard time defeating the two judges on the mission to rescue Princess Ashe. We get really close to defeating the judges but we end up dying at the end.....



seems like many people have troubles rescuing ashe...though i only remember one judge Anyways the best way is probaby lut to quickening the judge(s) then the other people just leave.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Dec 30, 2006)

syrup said:


> seems like many people have troubles rescuing ashe...though i only remember one judge Anyways the best way is probaby lut to quickening the judge(s) then the other people just leave.


 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## ifira (Dec 31, 2006)

aziM said:


> I remembered when i was at Nabudis to hunt for Deathscythe and while i was doing that hunt,then a Helvinek showed up out of no where.I was just surprised,wth is this horse? It took a while to bring it down...then soon i realized that this shit is ain't an ordinary enemy and it has like what 100k HP? :sweat.Lol i took them both down at the same time....it wasn't hard.It just took about one or two minute to kill them ^^
> 
> As for the weapon,i would say Orochi,ninja sword is much better than Diamond sword.Orochi can do more than 2 hit combos oftenly than the Diamond sword and plus Orochi attack speed is much faster.Want to make it more deadly weapon,equip it with Cat-Ear Hood or Genji Glove.



Helvinek! yes the only monster in Nercohol of Nabudis that gave me LOTS of trouble, which includes stealing the damn Magick Lamps! anyway Helvinek got 99999 hp. close to 100K =D close.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm right after the rouge tomato XD


----------



## Omega id (Jan 1, 2007)

I dont remember Helvinek giving me a problem though. Cause I encountered him and killed him atleast two times. I think by then I was around level 70 or something. Oh wells... By the way I got a name change (Gilgamesh=No More)


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you for all your nice tips some pages back regarding the license board. As  you guys told me I was mostly concentrating into putting my points into augments and I am doing good until now. I nearly played 12 hours and I am currently in this weird sand area, Nam-Yensa Sandsea.

Is there some kind of ultimate party I should aim for? Like 3 people you would recommend me to level up only? 

Another thing I want to ask is if the story will get more interesting later on? I mean the story about the war is okay, but I am missing somehow the typical story thrill of final fantasy. The characters stories and background is like non existent, expect for Ashe. Could you tell me a bit more how you liked the story without telling spoilers?


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 1, 2007)

(Since I can't send you a PM, I'll just say it here).  Thanks Yondy!  Much appreciated.  How's Samurai Champloo coming along? 




Lastier said:


> I am currently in this weird sand area, Nam-Yensa Sandsea.



I thought that area was too long.



> Is there some kind of ultimate party I should aim for? Like 3 people you would recommend me to level up only?



I am of the opinion that it's best to level everyone up evenly, so you have a good backup team for some of the harder battles.  But on the other hand, if you level up three they get to level 99 twice as fast.  It depends on what you want and how you play.  If you're going to do that method, Ashe has the most MP so she should be one of them.  The second choice should be either Vaan or Basch for sheer strength.  And the third member can be any of the rest (Fran or Penelo for speed, Baltheir as a very balanced fighter).  



> Another thing I want to ask is if the story will get more interesting later on? I mean the story about the war is okay, but I am missing somehow the typical story thrill of final fantasy. The characters stories and background is like non existent, expect for Ashe. Could you tell me a bit more how you liked the story without telling spoilers?


The story is weak.  There are a few nice suprises, but nothing huge.  There is no romance at all.  I guess the best thing about the story is the attention to each character (for the most part).  To put it nicely, the story is quite subtle in its development.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 1, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> I'm right after the rouge tomato XD



Same here xD, just bought last Friday.

I'm in the Giza Plains training, thought I could kill those Werewolves boy was I wrong.


----------



## Omega id (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy New Years Kitsune, Yondaime... everybody else 

*ahem*

@*Yondaime*

I noticed on the sentenced you quoted I said "I haven't play the same" I ment "I haven't played the game" 

Also, yeah im stupid for not knowing you were talking about the second Gilgamesh fight >.< but i'll try it, I still got the file 



			
				Lastier said:
			
		

> Another thing I want to ask is if the story will get more interesting later on? I mean the story about the war is okay, but I am missing somehow the typical story thrill of final fantasy. The characters stories and background is like non existent, expect for Ashe. Could you tell me a bit more how you liked the story without telling spoilers?



Before I continue, I agree with what Kitsune said in reply to your other questions  so take his or her word for it.

*ahem* I have a slight diffrent view on the story compared to Kitsune's however. Just wait for it, everybody has a purpose though some have a bigger role than others. The story is told in a diffrent fashion than previous Final Fantasy titles and the plot doesn't continue immediately from the point where you start playing Vaan all the way up untill you have Balthier and Fran in your party. Best thing to do is to rush through the game and beat it ignoring side quests, then load your last file and begin your side quests...

The reason for that? Dont make the same mistake I did. I spent hours on hunts and rare monsters and item gathering that by the time I had beaten the game some information from the storyline actually slipped my mind because I had put close to 100hrs on the Side Quests. I became aware of this when I started to replay the game, information that I previously knew I regained when reviewing certain scenes in the games.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 2, 2007)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Meh, I never really noticed/used Ninja Swords either, but I started gathering items for the Orochi since I had nothing to do ^^
> 
> And sorry buddy, I can't remember the stats for Iga Blade, I haven't played FFXII in a while, kinda concentrated on FFIX and Tekken atm (need practice haha) ^^


I see then.Good thing that you're farming items for the Orochi,you'll need that when you fight Yiazmat ^^

No biggie,nvm bout that.
Huh,why you're back to old skool? 

Oh one more thing,please continue on watching Samurai Champloo,it's an awesome anime!!!!  Don't ever stop..u hear me


----------



## Mojim (Jan 2, 2007)

Yondi said:
			
		

> If it's about FFIX.. well, I wanted to see the new capabilities of the PSP, so I'm actually playing FFIX there <3 Next stop would probably be VIII <333 I don't really know of any good PS1 games other than the FF series >__<


Eh there's a FFIX on PSP? How come?!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 2, 2007)

aziM said:


> Eh there's a FFIX on PSP? How come?!


Lol, Sony released a new PSP Firmware that has a PS1/PSX emulator, which allows you to play PlayStation games on the PSP. <3

The official Sony firmware only has a couple of games out for the emulator, but I have a hacked firmware so I can pretty much access most of the PS1/PSX games already


----------



## Mojim (Jan 2, 2007)

^ Really? woot that's awesome  I didn't know bout it until today,heh.

Maybe I don't have the chance to try it overhere


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 2, 2007)

aziM said:


> Oh one more thing,please continue on watching Samurai Champloo,it's an awesome anime!!!!  Don't ever stop..u hear me


See Yondi!  Seeeeeeee!  (harass...harass)  




geta-b?shi said:


> Happy New Years Kitsune, Yondaime... everybody else



Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Yuna Senna (Jan 2, 2007)

Hardest fight for me in a game was, the last boss in Metroid Prime for GC. Damn boss was a pain cause you had to keep switching guns to shoot him. @.@, of course I beat it after 6 tries, lmao.


----------



## Omega id (Jan 2, 2007)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> I don't really know of any good PS1 games other than the FF series >__<



A few that I recommend:

*Bushido Blade (Squaresoft)
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (Konami)
Chrono Cross (Squaresoft)
Metal Gear Solid (Konami)
Street Fighter Alpha 3 (Capcom)

*First game not the second game.

Castlevania is my personal favorite of the ones i've listed, its also a really popular game and its rare to find.

I cant think of any other games right now...


----------



## Hylian (Jan 3, 2007)

got this game recently, its really fun 

just beat the queen mimic boss


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 3, 2007)

aziM said:


> ^ Really? woot that's awesome  I didn't know bout it until today,heh.
> 
> Maybe I don't have the chance to try it overhere


Yeah, I know ^^

Meh, the only time you won't have a chance to try it is if you DON'T have a PSP ^^



Kitsune said:


> See Yondi!  Seeeeeeee!  (harass...harass)


Runs awaaaay ^^



Yuna Senna said:


> Hardest fight for me in a game was, the last boss in Metroid Prime for GC. Damn boss was a pain cause you had to keep switching guns to shoot him. @.@, of course I beat it after 6 tries, lmao.


Yeah. Wrong thread I think. -__-



geta-bōshi said:


> A few that I recommend:
> 
> *Bushido Blade (Squaresoft)


I've never heard of it? >__< Or maybe my mind is playing tricks on me >__<



geta-bōshi said:


> Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (Konami)


WAZZAAAAAP ^__^ Hehe, imagine Castlevania: SOTN on the PSP lol <3
I like your taste for games =P



geta-bōshi said:


> Chrono Cross (Squaresoft)


No can do yet. Chrono Cross and Chrono Trigger aren't that compatible with the PSP yet. -__- Some parts of the menu aren't working, etc.



geta-bōshi said:


> Metal Gear Solid (Konami)


Not a big fan. ^^



geta-bōshi said:


> Street Fighter Alpha 3 (Capcom)


Gotten bored of it. =P



Kyubi no Fart said:


> got this game recently, its really fun
> 
> just beat the queen mimic boss


Oooh, nice. ^^ I'm guessing you just got out of the maze and on the desert then? ^__^


----------



## ifira (Jan 3, 2007)

Chrono Cross was a fantastic game. tons of characters for u to get. but at the same time, now i feel like getting a psp for the sake playing all the classic PS1/X games again.

argh, back to final fantasy, i finally gotten my ultima blade, i missed out on a item required for the blade. how could i missed out on that!?!? this shows how important for u to keep those items before u sell out the loots, so that u can know which item to go after and not wasting your time going after a item that is actually enough for the particular weapon. =)

=)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 3, 2007)

ivelvet said:


> argh, back to final fantasy, i finally gotten my ultima blade, i missed out on a item required for the blade. how could i missed out on that!?!? this shows how important for u to keep those items before u sell out the loots, so that u can know which item to go after and not wasting your time going after a item that is actually enough for the particular weapon. =)
> 
> =)


This isn't you by any chance, is it? =o :



♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> mrtay said:
> 
> 
> > no one knows why?
> ...






If so, then "See, I told you "

Congratulations on your weapon though, Ultima Blade is a big step in your equipments, you're gonna be using it alot until you find the most powerful weapons in the game. ^^


----------



## syrup (Jan 3, 2007)

♥ Yondaime ♥ said:


> This isn't you by any chance, is it? =o :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of the most powerfull weapons, Have you managed to get the ZS yet? Wasn't it you who had spent more weeks trying to get the spear then I had owning the game lol? I havn't played FF in a while though as just got TP and it is a good break from all the rpg's I have been playing recentally.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 3, 2007)

*Farewell To A Legend [FINISHED!]*

Lol...i forgot to mentioned about this (was busy with stuff).Last week...i have defeated Yiazmat.The battle was the longest ever since I played this game.I did set the timer with me and it took about 2:14:29 (including the cutscenes,and changing equipment and other stuff).

I did all this without retreat/exit from the battle field,it's a one way battle until the end....i mean until he's dead!

All I can say is,throughout the entire battle was tough and challenging (man! I'm having a blast fighthing with that bastard,it was the best for me so far).
I even make a seperate save just to fight Yiazmat,if i feel want to beat him again.

As i said before,it wasn't an easy battle.The key in this fight is to be well prepared in all aspects and compile your strategies and do some studies/analyze on the opponent.That's what i did and i succeeded in the end ^^

Later (maybe),i'll post my strategies,preparations and details about Yiazmat before I fought him.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 3, 2007)

syrup said:


> Speaking of the most powerfull weapons, Have you managed to get the ZS yet? Wasn't it you who had spent more weeks trying to get the spear then I had owning the game lol? I havn't played FF in a while though as just got TP and it is a good break from all the rpg's I have been playing recentally.


Bleh, I gave up on that ages ago ^^ Heck, I haven't played the game in a long time too ^^



aziM said:


> Lol...i forgot to mentioned about this (was busy with stuff).Last week...i have defeated Yiazmat.The battle was the longest ever since I played this game.I did set the timer with me and it took about 2:14:29 (including the cutscenes,and changing equipment and other stuff).
> 
> I did all this without retreat/exit from the battle field,it's a one way battle until the end....i mean until he's dead!
> 
> ...


Hehe, congratulations kiddo. ^^ Wow, I have nothing more to teach you. <3
And you did it in one sitting! I couldn't be more proud of you right now ^______^

2 hours 15 minutes.. not bad. <3 Not bad at all! <3 The best I've seen is 1 hour 59 minutes, so I guess I have to do better than that! ^^


Oh btw? Did you use the Expose trick I showed you or not? =o If you didn't, you might be able to shave off some more time off of your record by killing him quicker ^^ And what were the attacking weapons you used? =)


----------



## Mojim (Jan 3, 2007)

Lol i thought you're not around ^^.Oh,Yondi i do have a PSP..is just that I don't know where I can get that firmware overhere.I have no idea.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Bleh, I gave up on that ages ago ^^ Heck, I haven't played the game in a long time too ^^


Me too T_T.I quit that thing last week...I got fucking tired at that place and lost interest.Besides,spear sucks IMO 



> Hehe, congratulations kiddo. ^^ Wow, I have nothing more to teach you. <3
> And you did it in one sitting! I couldn't be more proud of you right now ^______^


Kiddo?!..lol no,It's you that's kiddo *1 year age difference...heh *
Thanks my bastid master *haha!*



> 2 hours 15 minutes.. not bad. <3 Not bad at all! <3 The best I've seen is 1 hour 59 minutes, so I guess I have to do better than that! ^^


Shoot,i'm late by 15 minutes ^^,but there's one point in the battle I fell asleep..like 1 or 2 minutes wasted (it was in the middle of the night around 2 am..lol).Never mind,i'll try to beat that record later...hehe *is determine to do it*

Btw,who's this person 1:59:00 you're refering to? Is it someone from this thread?



> Oh btw? Did you use the Expose trick I showed you or not? =o If you didn't, you might be able to shave off some more time off of your record by killing him quicker ^^ And what were the attacking weapons you used? =)


Yup I did used that technick all thanks to your video 
I used it until his defence went to 0 and my attack damage is 9999 permanent...technically not permanent,when his HP left like 25 bars (i think) that's when my damages were reduced to 6999 (damn!..no fun).

Knowing that Expose will worked on Yiazmat,so i took the chance to do it at the begining of the battle.

Here are my weapons that i used:

*Spoiler*: __ 




My main party:Vaan *(Tournesol-Great Sword)* ,Balthier *(Koga Blade-Ninja Sword)* and Penelo *(Orochi-Ninja Sword)*

2nd/duplicate party from the main:Ashe,Fran and Basch

Notes:
-In case why you're wondering why I used NS,that's because NS has Dark Elements on it and the best thing is Yiazmat is weak to *Darkness* ^^.Oh they are super fast and do combos oftenly if you equip it with the proper accessory.

-The 2nd team is just a duplicate from the main (i've been using them since early of the game,I always have a back up party in case when my main died by surprised or a freak death from the enemies).I set them the same in terms of everything (equipmments,gambits),except for weapons.
If the main party died,i just switch the weapons to them.

-Boy I'm glad,i made the duplicate party,I did used them eventually (well I planned not to using the 2nd team before I went to fight Yiazmat...but it happened...what to do,hhmm).There's one moment in the battle that his HP left like less than 5 bars (this is when he turned into a fucking bastard and annoying as hell because of his Double level which makes his attacks double from before,the fucking negative ailments,Death Strike,he became much faster and do combos oftenly,like more than 4 times consecutively and each combos included around 3-8 hits...ouch!!!! ),he killed my main party by surprised.I did not expect that to come when I was so close to kill him  I called it a freak death....cause I dunno how that can happened @__@.

So after they died (Vaan,Balthier,Penelo) I quickly changed to my 2nd party...they continued back and killed it to the end.Thus Ashe,Fran and Basch took all the glory..hehe 




One thing I regret is,at that time i still don't have a Ribbon -__-.If i have it,it will be easier and could save some time,so that i can beat him under 2 hours time.
Well,i'm still trying to get that Ribbon,and if i do get it..i will fight Yiazmat back.

There's one more,I used 41/45 (that's 4 Megalixirs ) of my Megalixirs in the battle -__-.So wasted ;[


----------



## ifira (Jan 4, 2007)

WOW, before i started, CONGRATS on beating that game, i am still playing thro. i am not planning to beat yazmat currently, since i haven ever finished the game, and i can only play the game on my weekends. so yup =) *school starts! cry*


----------



## Mojim (Jan 4, 2007)

^ Are you refering to me? But i still haven't beat the game,i only beat Yiazmat


----------



## ifira (Jan 4, 2007)

aziM said:


> One thing I regret is,at that time i still don't have a Ribbon -__-.If i have it,it will be easier and could save some time,so that i can beat him under 2 hours time.
> Well,i'm still trying to get that Ribbon,and if i do get it..i will fight Yiazmat back.
> 
> There's one more,I used 41/45 (that's 4 Megalixirs ) of my Megalixirs in the battle -__-.So wasted ;[



4 megaelixirs seems ok to me, yazmat is the toughest optional boss in the game, and i don't think u have to even use one for the final battle. =)

for those who have completed FFXII, let's just wait for FFXII: Reverant Wings. save for a DS!


----------



## ifira (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL. i always thought u guys will leave yazmat for the last last thing you guys will do for a final fantasy game, like what i did for omega weapon at FF8, and ruby and emerald weapon for FF7


----------



## Mojim (Jan 4, 2007)

ivelvet said:


> 4 megaelixirs seems ok to me, yazmat is the toughest optional boss in the game, and i don't think u have to even use one for the final battle. =)
> 
> for those who have completed FFXII, let's just wait for FFXII: Reverant Wings. save for a DS!


But i really don't like to use item especially the rarest item -__-.It's one of my habit when I played RPG games.
2 of the Meagalixirs that i used was unnecessary,lol that time i was panicked and accidently used it,meh .
2 would be enough for me,then i'm satisfied 

As for the Reverant Wings,it looks like i have to buy DS just to play that game <3



> LOL. i always thought u guys will leave yazmat for the last last thing you guys will do for a final fantasy game, like what i did for omega weapon at FF8, and ruby and emerald weapon for FF7


Not me,i'm the opposite


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 4, 2007)

aziM said:


> Lol i thought you're not around ^^.Oh,Yondi i do have a PSP..is just that I don't know where I can get that firmware overhere.I have no idea.


Oh, lol. Well, what firmware do you have at the moment? =o



aziM said:


> Me too T_T.I quit that thing last week...I got fucking tired at that place and lost interest.Besides,spear sucks IMO


Heh, it's not even worth it, anyway ^^ There's ALOT more better weapons than the spear =)



aziM said:


> Kiddo?!..lol no,It's you that's kiddo *1 year age difference...heh *
> Thanks my bastid master *haha!*


Lol ^^

And welcome I guess, eventhough I'd say it's pretty much all you that did the hardworking ^^



aziM said:


> Shoot,i'm late by 15 minutes ^^,but there's one point in the battle I fell asleep..like 1 or 2 minutes wasted (it was in the middle of the night around 2 am..lol).Never mind,i'll try to beat that record later...hehe *is determine to do it*


Heh, I'm sure you can shave off that 15 minutes ^^

And lol, I've also seen one person sleep through the whole battle XD



aziM said:


> Btw,who's this person 1:59:00 you're refering to? Is it someone from this thread?


The guy would be Ashe10 from youtube. ^^ He's so awesome hehe =)

Walter ftw... <- is the vid ^^



aziM said:


> Yup I did used that technick all thanks to your video
> I used it until his defence went to 0 and my attack damage is 9999 permanent...technically not permanent,when his HP left like 25 bars (i think) that's when my damages were reduced to 6999 (damn!..no fun).


Oh, if you used the Technick, then I think you'll have a hard time shaving time off your record then o__O The only thing I can think of is having a Ribbon so you prevent his Stop ^^



aziM said:


> Knowing that Expose will worked on Yiazmat,so i took the chance to do it at the begining of the battle.
> 
> Here are my weapons that i used:
> 
> ...


Heh, not a bad selection of Ninja Swords, I see you didn't take time to get Yagyuudarkblades though  If you got 6 of them you would've ownd Yiazzy with style XD

And damn, your primary got killed? o__O That's really.. weird =/ Well, I can't really take a chance like that, since I only have 1 party ^____^

And the Doublelevel skill is really awesome, that's where the challenge of killing him really starts ^^ And DeathStrike <33333 Awesome looking magick XD


----------



## ifira (Jan 4, 2007)

6 of them (darkblades) gosh. u need lots of luck. i am going to get it now! better than suffering later.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 4, 2007)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Oh, lol. Well, what firmware do you have at the moment? =o


Um..that i'm not sure.I'll have to go and check it later.



> Heh, it's not even worth it, anyway ^^ There's ALOT more better weapons than the spear =)


Yes,that's true master 
I repeat spear sux azz!!



> Lol ^^
> 
> And welcome I guess, eventhough I'd say it's pretty much all you that did the hardworking ^^


Arigato ^^



> Heh, I'm sure you can shave off that 15 minutes ^^
> 
> And lol, I've also seen one person sleep through the whole battle XD


Don't worry,i will

LOL :rofl



> The guy would be Ashe10 from youtube. ^^ He's so awesome hehe =)
> 
> Walter ftw... <- is the vid ^^


I have to see this <3



> Oh, if you used the Technick, then I think you'll have a hard time shaving time off your record then o__O The only thing I can think of is having a Ribbon so you prevent his Stop ^^


I know 
I'm trying to get it at Cerobi Steppe...but instead I got 3 Fomaulhuts T_T



> Heh, not a bad selection of Ninja Swords, I see you didn't take time to get Yagyuudarkblades though  If you got 6 of them you would've ownd Yiazzy with style XD


Lol 6, I don't even have one in my inventory and I know Yagyuu is damn hard to get -__-
It's the 2nd strongest Ninja sword after Orochi right?



> And damn, your primary got killed? o__O That's really.. weird =/ Well, I can't really take a chance like that, since I only have 1 party ^____^


>__________<



> And the Doublelevel skill is really awesome, that's where the challenge of killing him really starts ^^ And DeathStrike <33333 Awesome looking magick XD


Death Strike is fucking annoying!!!! 
That's the truth,i guarantee you


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 4, 2007)

xD

How did you guys beat Mateus?

I'm at level 25 across the board, though I think Basch is around 26 or 27. Is that too low? O__o I'm also bad at quickening chains, so I probably can't use those and be successful >_>


----------



## ifira (Jan 4, 2007)

Yagyuudarkblades? i think they are the strongest ninja weapon.

i was editing halfway thru, and my school internet went down!  forgive me

my friend also have problems fighting that mateus, the corrupt! LOL. anyway, i gave him suggestion on his gambits, try to make sure characters using bows, guns, and crossbows are the healers for the whole party, using cura to heal whenever allies hp at below 40%, i am not so sure if u are able to equip shields to defend against mateus.

if none of the above works, level up somemore and come back.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 4, 2007)

I think that my gambits are fine, and I use cura... It's just that each of her hits take out over half of a single character's health, and I'm having trouble killing all of those ice monsters off quickly so that I can concentrate on the boss T__T


----------



## Omega id (Jan 4, 2007)

aziM said:


> But i still haven't beat the game,i only beat Yiazmat



Thats pretty much the same thing  lol j/k  But yeah the credits might as well start rolling when you defeat him  I hate that boss... never wanna fight his annoying ass again.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 4, 2007)

^ But his fun to fight with!!  I'm planning to fight him back and try to make a record defeat him under 2 hours time :sweat


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 5, 2007)

aziM said:


> Lol...i forgot to mentioned about this (was busy with stuff).Last week...i have defeated Yiazmat.The battle was the longest ever since I played this game.I did set the timer with me and it took about 2:14:29 (including the cutscenes,and changing equipment and other stuff).
> 
> I did all this without retreat/exit from the battle field,it's a one way battle until the end....i mean until he's dead!
> 
> ...




Wow congrats on beating him!


----------



## Mojim (Jan 5, 2007)

^ Thank you Kitsune <33


----------



## kingdomhearts (Jan 5, 2007)

The Ultima Blade is my fav weapon in FFXII. O, wait, I forgot about the Masumane katana


----------



## Mjolnir (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been hearing this game's really good, can anyone tell me what makes it more unique than other FF games


----------



## Mojim (Jan 5, 2007)

^ The battle system in this game what makes it different from the other FF games (well maybe not FFXI)


----------



## Idealking (Jan 6, 2007)

Also there doesn't seem to be like a strict guideline to follow the story the hole time like in others theres the whole bounty hunter Mark thing which i find fun.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 6, 2007)

^ Exactly


----------



## superman_1 (Jan 6, 2007)

a question that i wanna ask...... do bazaars remember the item u sell earlier at diferent times.... i mean if i sell an item which is part of another item to be sold to obtain a weapon or some other shit..... will the bazaar remember that i sold a certain item of in the past or something like that.... 

for example to obtain the expensive monograph (250000 gil) u have to sell 3 things: phobos glaze, horakthy's flame and deimos clay (spellings)... i mean do i have to sell all 3 of them together at the same time to obtain the monograph or is it okay if i sell one of them now and sell the other when i get it .... and same thing for other items and stuff......


----------



## Mojim (Jan 7, 2007)

^ Yes they will remember it 
The Bazaar NPC will do all the calculating and memorized it.So it doesn't matter where you sell it..the result will be the same ^^



> for example to obtain the expensive monograph (250000 gil) u have to sell 3 things: phobos glaze, horakthy's flame and deimos clay (spellings)... i mean do i have to sell all 3 of them together at the same time to obtain the monograph or is it okay if i sell one of them now and sell the other when i get it .... and same thing for other items and stuff......


Yes,either way both method will work ^^


----------



## Omega id (Jan 7, 2007)

In reply to Superman:

Be carefuly hwoever, because once you create something the quantity of the item used to make an item appear in the bazaar will reset and there are some items in the game that require the same loot... Here is an example of what im trying to say (by the way the items im about to name dont exist in this game  Im using made up items in order to just get to the point):

Lets say theres a item in the Bazaar that requires you to sell 3 "Flare Stones", 2 "Ultima Stones" and 1 "Choco Egg"... (bare with me here ) But there is also another item in the Bazaar that requires Flare Stones then the number of Flare Stones (as well as Ultima and Chocobo Egg's will be reset to zero).

So if you sold 5 Flare Stones, 3 Ultima Stones and 2 Choco Eggs, when you create the item you will basically lose the additional 2 Stones, Ultima stone and Choco Egg... Go it? So you basically wanna sell the right amount and leave the rest in your inventory for later use.

I hope I didn't confuse anybody here


----------



## cygnus (Jan 7, 2007)

Man, when this game comes out in Aus I'm not doing shit for like...a month...


----------



## superman_1 (Jan 8, 2007)

thnx guys..... i think i m just going to save the items i need to make better stuff.... cuz until now i have been selling everything... but its tiresome and boring to go through guide to see which items u need for weapons and armors and other stuff sold in the bazaar... since there are so many diff. loots and items and shit like that.... 

thnx for yur help guys.....appreciate it....


----------



## ifira (Jan 9, 2007)

^ or rather u can sell them away and keep a note on what u have sold ( not every single item, or rather the rare items ) it's good that you noticed this before you do anything, not like me.

confusing myself own self and thought that i cant get the second ultima blade anymore. LOL.

>.<


----------



## Mojim (Jan 9, 2007)

^ Aw too bad to hear that


----------



## ifira (Jan 9, 2007)

^ yup, i got it in the end, i posted about it a few pages back. =) my strongest weapon at the moment, but i am not using ultima blade at the moment, trying out the ninja swords, bombs and masamune. =)

school started and i don't really have time, take that as a break from FFXII. and on to the Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap at breaks. =D i just gotten the earth element, and agree that it's well contructed in terms of puzzle and monsters

- first time playing zelda anyway =P


----------



## Mojim (Jan 9, 2007)

^ I see then.Yes,please do try Ninja swords,they are cool weapon ^^.Masamune,meh don't even ask,it's one of the best.
Hmm...as for bombs,the only thing I hate about it,the speed is quite slow and their damage isn't constant 

Ah bummer >_<.School comes first though ^^.Maybe you can play the game on the weekends?

Hmm Zelda...I've never played the game before :sweat


----------



## gaarabiju (Jan 9, 2007)

I hear game trailers nominated it for most dissapointment in a game 2006............GAME TRAILERS MUST DIE


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 9, 2007)

gaarabiju said:


> I hear game trailers nominated it for most dissapointment in a game 2006............GAME TRAILERS MUST DIE


Haha, what gametrailers say doesn't matter much, anyway. Since it's PS2's 2006 Game of the Year. <3


----------



## Mojim (Jan 9, 2007)

^ Yea,don't listen to those fools!!


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Jan 10, 2007)

I love this game! it's much better than i thought before i bought it! I bought the American version in middle of November, cuz the European version is scheduled for release much later ( hasn't come out yet XD) I'm glad i imported it! if you haven't bought this game yet, DIO IT!
DOITDOITDOIT!!!!


----------



## Mojim (Jan 10, 2007)

^ Good for you 
If you have any questions about the game,don't hesitate to ask here.

Enjoy the game


----------



## ifira (Jan 11, 2007)

gaarabiju said:


> I hear game trailers nominated it for most dissapointment in a game 2006............GAME TRAILERS MUST DIE



Different people have different opinions. i believe the sales will prove everything!

anyway azim, now than i notice that u stay "just right above" where i stay.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 11, 2007)

ivelvet said:
			
		

> anyway azim, now than i notice that u stay "just right above" where i stay.


Are you refering to my location ivelvet??


----------



## ifira (Jan 12, 2007)

^ Yup, i stayed in singapore. =D


----------



## Mojim (Jan 12, 2007)

^ Lol...that's good then.We are neighbours


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 12, 2007)

Just got back to playing FF12 (after replaying suikoden 3 only to have my game not work anymore for some reason halfway through >_<) to finish all of the extra stuff.  I seriously forgot where I left off


----------



## Mojim (Jan 13, 2007)

^ Cham you liked Suikodden 3? That game for me is a dissapointment for the Suikodden series.Suikodden 2 was so much better than S3.

I thought you're not going to do the extra stuff in that game Cham.If so then,have you completed all the hunts?


----------



## Annwyd (Jan 15, 2007)

MYTH: Yiazmat isn't a difficult fight, just a long one!

FACT: Once it drops below 10 million HP, Yiazmat is basically assrape.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 15, 2007)

Annwyd said:


> MYTH: Yiazmat isn't a difficult fight, just a long one!



I thought it was difficult.  In fact, I got fed up and never finished the battle.  And I don't normally suck at these things.


----------



## Annwyd (Jan 15, 2007)

It wasn't that bad for the first half. Then it started getting a bit rougher. I've got about four and a half million HP left to go, and it's really nasty by now. Guh.

I _will_ finish it, though, because Montblanc told me to, and I can't resist a moogle.


----------



## Omega id (Jan 16, 2007)

Cause Montblanc told you to?

*pulls out the Zodiac Spear and stabs a moogle to death with it*


----------



## Key (Jan 16, 2007)

I still need to get this game, but just dont feel like spending $50.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 16, 2007)

geta-b?shi said:


> Cause Montblanc told you to?
> 
> *pulls out the Zodiac Spear and stabs a moogle to death with it*



Oh no!  They are so cute.   Especially those dancing moogles that beat up the pig-man.  

@Key:  It's well worth the $50.  You could always get it used.


----------



## pedobearr (Jan 17, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Oh no!  They are so cute.   Especially those dancing moogles that beat up the pig-man.



Evilness should be stopped.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 17, 2007)

Kitsu said:
			
		

> Oh no! They are so cute.  Especially those dancing moogles that beat up the pig-man.


Dancing Moogles are the most cutest thing in that game ...lol XD


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 17, 2007)

I really need to finish this damned game already. But _no_! I have to keep getting side-tracked and not progressing. D:


----------



## Mojim (Jan 17, 2007)

^ Where are you at now in the game Oni? ^^


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 17, 2007)

Um, I'm currently inside the Stilshrine of Miriam (after visiting Mt. Bur-Omisace for the first time). Though many of my friends kept telling me to not worry about leveling up so much, but well...I'm one of those level-up whores. XD

Vaan - 43
Balthier - 37
Fran - 36
Basch - 38
Ashe - 33
Penelo - 34

Yeah. >_>;


----------



## Mojim (Jan 17, 2007)

^ Ah the Shrine,i see and your levels are pretty darn good.You don't need to worried about your lvl anymore,well at this point of the game that is.With this level of yours,you will have no problem facing the storyline boss,you kinda overpower them..lol 

When i was at this point of the game all my characters are at level 45+ (all six of them).But if i were you,i will level up a lil' bit more to 40,for the main party that is ^^.That's just my suggestion though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2007)

Recently I just beat gilgamesh part 1 with everyone at level 54 and I was wondering what level I should be in order to take on part 2 gilgamesh? Right now my party is level 58 each but I have a feeling that won't be enough. Any tips would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 17, 2007)

^ I suggest that you level up till 60-65.That's what my level was when I fought Gilgamesh the 2nd time.And don't forget to steal the Genji equipments on him


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, I think I'll do a bit more leveling up before I take the boss on. Just to be safe and all.


----------



## Annwyd (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, definitely level up. Also be prepared when you go into Site 5/6 to get to Gilgamesh--that area is rape central. Ideally you want to have Black Masks or Demon Shields.

I'd recommend running like hell from Dismas when you run into them. I had a bit of trouble defeating one even at level 95.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 17, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Um, I'm currently inside the Stilshrine of Miriam (after visiting Mt. Bur-Omisace for the first time). Though many of my friends kept telling me to not worry about leveling up so much, but well...I'm one of those level-up whores. XD
> 
> Vaan - 43
> Balthier - 37
> ...



You seem to give everyone some good attenion.  I just stuck with one team until I was at the end, then started to even out the levels.  As for where you're at, you're more than powerful enough to take it on, but I guess if you like to be safer than sorry, then it'd be a good idea to level


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2007)

aziM said:


> ^ I suggest that you level up till 60-65.That's what my level was when I fought Gilgamesh the 2nd time.And don't forget to steal the Genji equipments on him



Yeah, I defeated him at level 63 yesterday. Those genji equipments are rather nice. It was rather annoying that I was level 63 though, his level 3 disable was annoying.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 18, 2007)

This game will be released in Europe/Australia feb 23. I'm going to buy it, but it's going to be weird. I have a Wii and a Xbox360, so I'll have to adjust to the graphics in the beginning. It will be the last game I'll buy for the ps2.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 18, 2007)

Zukuru said:


> Yeah, I defeated him at level 63 yesterday. Those genji equipments are rather nice. It was rather annoying that I was level 63 though, his level 3 disable was annoying.


Congrats then ^^.Also he was much faster than the 1st one.The special move with the cutscene was really annoying too for me.Everytime that move attacked one of my character,it's an instant death >_>.My highest HP was only around 3000k,meanwhile his attack is more than 5000k-___-.

What I did was i equipped Bubble amulet to do the trick ^^.It turned very easy after that,because I don't need to keep revive my dead character and bother to buff up their skills anymore.

IMO the most useful Genji item is the Genji gloves.It's awesome!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2007)

^Yeah thanks, Now on the next thing I need help on. Right now I'm trying to get all the espers but I'm missing some. The espers I have right now are Belias, Adrammelech, famfrit, Zeromus, Hashmal, Shemhazai, Exodus, Mateus, Zalera, and cuchulainn. Which ones am I missing?


----------



## Mojim (Jan 18, 2007)

^ Well you got all the storyline Espers,there's 3 more espers that u still don't have it,which is all that left is the optional espers.They are Ultima,Chaos and Zodiark.


----------



## syrup (Jan 20, 2007)

OMG I actually died fighting people 10 lvls lower then me lol. I must know how do i cure the attack they do that makes my characters total hp 1. They used that on everyone in my first crew killing them all and then on my second one they killed 2 of them as were only lvl 16 and confused vaan well he was the last one alive with the zodiac spear so he one hitted himself lol...


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2007)

^ Hah Disease negative status I presume.That must be sucked for you syrup 

So anyways,are you back playing the game?


----------



## syrup (Jan 20, 2007)

yah, not that great of a way to start off though


----------



## Annwyd (Jan 20, 2007)

So I finally beat Yiazmat and then went on to beat the game. My reserve party members were all level 60 and my main party (Balthier, Basch, and Ashe) were level 96.

I took all my weapons off in order to fight Vayne on his own turf up until his last form, and he was still pathetically easy.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2007)

syrup said:


> yah, not that great of a way to start off though


Yeah kind of :sweat

Where did the last time you stopped at?

@Annwyd: Whoa! Congrats to you  How long was it for you to beat him?


----------



## syrup (Jan 20, 2007)

I had just saved right before there luckly. When i started playing it again i was right before the tower ar rhidora. Where do i find scathe, hastega, renew and ador (foget last ones name but it is something like that). Also Is bahamut the land of no return? I forget? If so what do i do first other then espers/ hunts. Also I thought you were only suppose to get 3 espers from the story but I ended up with four 

also what was going on with Cid and that god guy?


----------



## Mojim (Jan 21, 2007)

syrup said:


> I had just saved right before there luckly. When i started playing it again i was right before the tower ar rhidora. Where do i find scathe, hastega, renew and ador (foget last ones name but it is something like that). Also Is bahamut the land of no return? I forget? If so what do i do first other then espers/ hunts. Also I thought you were only suppose to get 3 espers from the story but I ended up with four
> 
> also what was going on with Cid and that god guy?


Scathe = Nechrohol Nabudis (at the secret shop)
Hastega = Dalmasca Eastersand
Renew/Full cure = Dalmasca Westersand
Ardor = Barheim Passage (inside) 

Note: All of those magicks above,they're only available when you've finished Ridorana event story. 

Yes Sky Fotress is the final place in the game.Once your in,you cant get out anymore,so becareful.

Collecting the items for the ultimate weapons Tournesol,Ultima Blade,Whale Whisker,Masamune etc.

There are 13 Espers in total.5 of them you'll get during the story line,the rest (8) are optional.

That you have to see it for yourself later ^^


----------



## Halo (Jan 22, 2007)

Alright, I've tried Gamefaqs and various FF forums and I can't seem to find an answer for this. This is regarding the bazaar item, Sagittarius. 

I'm trying to get Moon Ring from Ash Wyrm @ Mosphoran, but I've played for nearly 2 hrs and can't get him to drop it. I've received numerous wind crystals, ring wyrm scale, and just now, a koga blade even, but not the Moon Ring. This is frustrating me and I have all the monographs. Did anyone here manage to get 2 (I got one from a hunt) and if so, how long did it take you? 

This is after spending an hour getting 3 beastlord horns. ARGH!!! I'm just having an unlucky day!


----------



## syrup (Jan 22, 2007)

lol nice gif Halo, though i wonder why his eye is fine lol. Anyways how do i get Orichalcum faq days those D things in ridora but i tried and got nothing even from poaching. Also is therre some way to get rid of those annoying shields that make it so only magic works. Last 2 hunts i have ended up having to use magic...takes forever. Do i just spam flare? Also how many hunts are there, i am done like 38. ty.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 22, 2007)

Halo said:


> Alright, I've tried Gamefaqs and various FF forums and I can't seem to find an answer for this. This is regarding the bazaar item, Sagittarius.
> 
> I'm trying to get Moon Ring from Ash Wyrm @ Mosphoran, but I've played for nearly 2 hrs and can't get him to drop it. I've received numerous wind crystals, ring wyrm scale, and just now, a koga blade even, but not the Moon Ring. This is frustrating me and I have all the monographs. Did anyone here manage to get 2 (I got one from a hunt) and if so, how long did it take you?
> 
> This is after spending an hour getting 3 beastlord horns. ARGH!!! I'm just having an unlucky day!


There is no other way than keep trying until you get it 
Heck i even tried to look for this one item (i think it's Hell's flame gate) for like more than 5 hours of playing and thus i only get 1..lol WTF!!! (at least I got one,better than not having it at all ^^)

So the best solution for you is...keep on trying 



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> Anyways how do i get Orichalcum faq days those D things in ridora but i tried and got nothing even from poaching.


An enemy called Deidar drop this item. (the red one,not the green).If you still haven't got it,just keep trying ^^



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> Also is therre some way to get rid of those annoying shields that make it so only magic works.


Nope,all you can do is wait for it to be gone.



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> Last 2 hunts i have ended up having to use magic...takes forever. Do i just spam flare? Also how many hunts are there, i am done like 38. ty.


Which hunt is it? 
44 hunts all together and plus 2 special hunts.One is Yiazmat and the other one is Omega Weapon i think.


----------



## syrup (Jan 22, 2007)

One was the airship hunt and i forget the other. What is the hardest hunt other then Yiazmat and Omega? Also what do the numbers under need in the bestiary represent? ty.

Azim: which Anime(s) is/ are in your AVI? D. Gray man?


----------



## Mojim (Jan 22, 2007)

^ Oh it's Deathscyhte 
Hhmmm..ok from my experienced these monsters are the one that I find it's quite tough (if you haven't prepared well):
-Fafnir
-Behemoth King
-Gilgamesh

They're not that hard,just annoying :sweat

About the number,i also don't have any idea what is it Syrup  But it's not importan,so don't worry ^^

Yes my avy is from D.Gray-man (currently my 2nd favourite anime )


----------



## syrup (Jan 22, 2007)

ty, Fafnir was kind of annoying huge dmg per hit (only one of the 3 i have fought). what is your first fav anime?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi you crazy cats! ^___^

Eh, all of you might not even remember who I am, but heh, I'm baaack! =P

Anyway. I promised you all a Solo+NoGambit Video of Gilgamesh, so here it is! =P Sorry for the long wait though. =P

this <-- It's all there =P Try to comment there if you can. ^___^



> *FFXII - Vaan Solo No Gambit Battle Vs. Gilgamesh 2nd P1
> 
> Description:*
> 
> ...





> *FFXII - Vaan Solo No Gambit Battle Vs. Gilgamesh 2nd P2
> 
> Description:*
> 
> ...









........Yeah. =)


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2007)

omg.....yondaime I'm going to go watch that vid now.....

I've been delayed a LOOOOOOOong time and still don't have the turnsol.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 23, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> omg.....yondaime I'm going to go watch that vid now.....
> 
> I've been delayed a LOOOOOOOong time and still don't have the turnsol.


Well, there's 1 that remembers me, yeay! ^^ XD

Heck, I haven't played this game since last year. =/ Anyhoo, watch it quick, I need to hear comments lol =P


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2007)

Ya, its been a while....

and you're right....
Naturaly you're still ahead and doing crazy stuff.


----------



## syrup (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome back Yondaime.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 23, 2007)

syrup said:


> Welcome back Yondaime.


Ahoy.







How's your FFXII data going? How much have I missed? =o

Ohyeah, ASIAN strikes again <3

And comment please. =D


----------



## syrup (Jan 23, 2007)

Datas going okay. I took a break for a while. Just beat rhidora, about 6 hunts left. However it seems that only gigamesh and child snatcher are available. I fought gilgamesh 1 but i didn't get any equipment so i didn't save and figured i would ask how i get the equipment? The video sounds interesting I will watch if after i beat gilgamesh just incase spoilers .


----------



## Mojim (Jan 23, 2007)

Syrup said:
			
		

> ty, Fafnir was kind of annoying huge dmg per hit (only one of the 3 i have fought). what is your first fav anime?


Your welcome and yes Fafnir is annoying >_< 
Hehe...it's Bleach! 



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Hi you crazy cats! ^___^
> 
> Eh, all of you might not even remember who I am, but heh, I'm baaack! =P
> 
> Anyway. I promised you all a Solo+NoGambit Video of Gilgamesh, so here it is! =P Sorry for the long wait though. =P


You bastid,i could never forget you 

Good to see you again Yondi.Man! you just got back and you leave presents for us,how nice of you 

Those videos are awesome and you did a crazy stunts overthere ya know >_<


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't have the game yet but I think you get Gilgamesh's equips (Genji armor/gloves etc.) by stealing them from him.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 23, 2007)

^ There are four items you can get from him:
-Genji Glove
-Genji Armor
-Genji Helmet
-Genji Shield

2 from the 1st Gilgamesh and the rest from the 2nd one.


----------



## syrup (Jan 23, 2007)

Is there certain times to steal them? Because I stole like 5 different times in the first battle and only got potions.

~I just started watching bleach a few days ago. Read the manga before


----------



## Mojim (Jan 23, 2007)

Syrup said:
			
		

> Is there certain times to steal them? Because I stole like 5 different times in the first battle and only got potions.


Yes there is.


*Spoiler*: _Gilgamesh 1st time_ 




Steal Genji Shield on his 4th form (less than 45% HP) and Genji Gloves on his last from (when he start to builds full barrier). This is the only chance that you could get these two equipments, if you miss it, you will never get them anymore. About his form changing, you will see a scene and he will change a different sword, start from second form, it's very easy to be noticed.





*Spoiler*: _Gilgamesh 2nd time_ 




For this fight, you could steal Genji Helmet and Genji Armor on his last two
forms like before. Remember, you can't get these equipments from any other way.






			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> ~I just started watching bleach a few days ago. Read the manga before


That's great!! The anime is back with the manga storyline  As for the manga,i don't read it :sweat


Bleach and D.Gray-man are currently my favourite


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 23, 2007)

syrup said:


> Datas going okay. I took a break for a while. Just beat rhidora, about 6 hunts left. However it seems that only gigamesh and child snatcher are available. I fought gilgamesh 1 but i didn't get any equipment so i didn't save and figured i would ask how i get the equipment? The video sounds interesting I will watch if after i beat gilgamesh just incase spoilers .


Goodgood. ^___^ Heh, sorry for asking though, I just missed quite alot here so I have no idea where everybody's upto, ya know ^^

Anyway, 6 hunts left huh.. means you're ahead of my gamesave already.. =P

Don't worry about the video, nothing spoilery included, if so I would've said so in the video anyway. ^___^ Just some quality Gilgamesh comedy in the end XD



aziM said:


> You bastid,i could never forget you
> 
> Good to see you again Yondi.Man! you just got back and you leave presents for us,how nice of you
> 
> Those videos are awesome and you did a crazy stunts overthere ya know >_<


Lol, I'm touched XD

Good to see you too ^___^ It's been a long time, ne? =) And meh.. that's not a present =P The video quality pretty much sucked, I even forgot to edit the brightness of the video >___< It's still kinda watchable if you put it on fullscreen mode though <3




And lol nah.. it was nothing ^^ You could probably do the same as I did =P Heck, you might not even die at all if you try it =P

I died once, I kinda panicked at that stage, I just freezed and Gilgamesh took the opening >___< Hehe, even with Vaan at 16,000 health Gilgamesh can still kill him XD


----------



## Mojim (Jan 23, 2007)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol, I'm touched XD
> 
> Good to see you too ^___^ It's been a long time, ne? =) And meh.. that's not a present =P The video quality pretty much sucked, I even forgot to edit the brightness of the video >___< It's still kinda watchable if you put it on fullscreen mode though <3


Yes it is!! I put it on a fullscreen mode and it worked nicely ^^
As long the video is watchable and can be seen,i think that's pretty enough.



> And lol nah.. it was nothing ^^ You could probably do the same as I did =P Heck, you might not even die at all if you try it =P


Maybe I could do like that,heh. Sadly,i only have two saves data,and both saves I can't turned back to Gilgamesh,because I already beat him.



> I died once, I kinda panicked at that stage, I just freezed and Gilgamesh took the opening >___< Hehe, even with Vaan at 16,000 health Gilgamesh can still kill him XD


Your skills are getting rusty Yondi,that's why


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 23, 2007)

aziM said:


> Yes it is!! I put it on a fullscreen mode and it worked nicely ^^
> As long the video is watchable and can be seen,i think that's pretty enough.


Eh, I won't forget to edit the brightness next time. ^___^



aziM said:


> Maybe I could do like that,heh. Sadly,i only have two saves data,and both saves I can't turned back to Gilgamesh,because I already beat him.


Aww, that's too bad =X



aziM said:


> Your skills are getting rusty Yondi,that's why


Meh, give me a break, I haven't played this since November last year =P

Plus, I've already done it before without dying =P My timing was pretty good then, and my health bar only went to red twice or something. ^^ It was pretty much the same time though, I probably can't do any better since Vaan is Lvl 99, which is annoying. =P If I was a lower level I could probably beat him faster. ^^ I might try with a Lvl 97 Balthier/Fran/Basch someday though. ^___^


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 23, 2007)

I have yet to purchase FF XII...

>.>


----------



## Mojim (Jan 23, 2007)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Meh, give me a break, I haven't played this since November last year =P
> 
> Plus, I've already done it before without dying =P My timing was pretty good then, and my health bar only went to red twice or something. ^^ It was pretty much the same time though, I probably can't do any better since Vaan is Lvl 99, which is annoying. =P If I was a lower level I could probably beat him faster. ^^ I might try with a Lvl 97 Balthier/Fran/Basch someday though. ^___^


Heh,that's quite a long time though.Well,sharpen your skills later when you play the game next time 

I see then.But why did you say if your level is lower you could beat him faster? I don't get it :sweat

@Jannoy: Jan! <333  Grab this game a.s.a.p!


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 23, 2007)

aziM said:


> @Jannoy: Jan! <333  Grab this game a.s.a.p!



aziM!!  I shall!! 
...as soon as I can get this homework load off my chest.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 23, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> I have yet to purchase FF XII...
> 
> >.>


Lol, you must get it. NOW. ^___^



aziM said:


> Heh,that's quite a long time though.Well,sharpen your skills later when you play the game next time


Meh, I don't know when that'll be, currently playing FF8 =P And I think it's the best data I've ever done so far. =P I have most of the Ultimate Weapons on Disc one already XD I can't wait till Disc 4, Omega Weapon <3



aziM said:


> I see then.But why did you say if your level is lower you could beat him faster? I don't get it :sweat


Well, if you noticed on the video, I tend to change to Ribbon when Gilgamesh does Lvl. 3 Disable, since I have no other way of preventing it =P If I was a Lvl 97 person then I wouldn't be affected by it, or by the Lvl. 2 skill, which Lvl. 98 is divisible by. ^^

If I was Lvl 97, with just the Bubble Belt on, I would've been able to shave alot of time off my record since I don't have to keep changing equipments anymore, since I'm protected from the "Lvl" skills by Gilgamesh. =) ^^


----------



## Mojim (Jan 23, 2007)

@Jan: *is sad* I'll fly to your place and help ya with the homework! ;]



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Meh, I don't know when that'll be, currently playing FF8 =P And I think it's the best data I've ever done so far. =P I have most of the Ultimate Weapons on Disc one already XD I can't wait till Disc 4, Omega Weapon <3


oH that's why you put it on your sig ^^ 
OMG!! Yondi,there you go again...always doing crazy stuff >_< I don't think I could that,heck even when I played that game ages ago,i remember i worked my ass hard to get those weapons,and i can sure you, I didn't get those weapons on disc 1,it's impossible for me.



			
				Yondi said:
			
		

> Well, if you noticed on the video, I tend to change to Ribbon when Gilgamesh does Lvl. 3 Disable, since I have no other way of preventing it =P If I was a Lvl 97 person then I wouldn't be affected by it, or by the Lvl. 2 skill, which Lvl. 98 is divisible by. ^^
> 
> If I was Lvl 97, with just the Bubble Belt on, I would've been able to shave alot of time off my record since I don't have to keep changing equipments anymore, since I'm protected from the "Lvl" skills by Gilgamesh. =)


Ah i get it now.To tell you the truth,i also didn't know about the Gilgamesh lvl skills...until now,heh 

All i remember when I fought him,i just gave it everything I have that time.I was lvl 60+ on the 1st Gilgamesh and the 2nd Gilgamesh i was at lvl 65+.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 23, 2007)

aziM said:


> oH that's why you put it on your sig ^^
> OMG!! Yondi,there you go again...always doing crazy stuff >_< I don't think I could that,heck even when I played that game ages ago,i remember i worked my ass hard to get those weapons,and i can sure you, I didn't get those weapons on disc 1,it's impossible for me.


Lol, well it's my main party ^^ And only Squall has the best weapon in that party for now, and Quizzy and Rinny have the 2nd best. =) Even if they had their best ones, nothing special happens anyway, since you get their Limit Breaks through items and magazines, unlike Squall. ^___^

Lol, you had a hard time getting the ultimateweapons? =P Lol, I'm only on Disc 1 and I've got 4/5 already =P I have to exclude Irvine, since it's impossible to get his on Disc 1, the earliest would be Disc 3 =X It's only 4/5 since I'm not trying for the 5th one, I don't use Selphie much haha



aziM said:


> Ah i get it now.To tell you the truth,i also didn't know about the Gilgamesh lvl skills...until now,heh
> 
> All i remember when I fought him,i just gave it everything I have that time.I was lvl 60+ on the 1st Gilgamesh and the 2nd Gilgamesh i was at lvl 65+.


Meh yeah, Lvl skills just affect people if their level is divisble by that number. =)

If you were Lvl 65, then you would've been safe =P Lucky you ^^


----------



## Mojim (Jan 23, 2007)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Lol, well it's my main party ^^ And only Squall has the best weapon in that party for now, and Quizzy and Rinny have the 2nd best. =) Even if they had their best ones, nothing special happens anyway, since you get their Limit Breaks through items and magazines, unlike Squall. ^___^


Oh it's for your main party.I thought it's everyone,but still that's an awesome acomplishment i must say Yondi 

Squall weapon is teh best in the game!!  and cool looking weapon too ^^



> Lol, you had a hard time getting the ultimateweapons? =P Lol, I'm only on Disc 1 and I've got 4/5 already =P I have to exclude Irvine, since it's impossible to get his on Disc 1, the earliest would be Disc 3 =X It's only 4/5 since I'm not trying for the 5th one, I don't use Selphie much haha


Yes I did ;[
How dare you don't use Selphie!! 

Her limit 'The End'>>>>>>>>all (lol if you're lucky enough that is )



> Meh yeah, Lvl skills just affect people if their level is divisble by that number. =)
> 
> If you were Lvl 65, then you would've been safe =P Lucky you ^^


I understand now ^^

Lucky eh? yea you could say that.I did felt lucky when I fought him.


----------



## syrup (Jan 23, 2007)

8 Would have to be my least favorite one so far...even when compared to X-2.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 24, 2007)

I didn't like 8 that much.  The alternate reality with Laguna was confusing.  although I did like the love story there.  If I remember right, the summons took wayyy to long.  The one really good thing was that evil woman who looked really cool.


----------



## syrup (Jan 24, 2007)

i also didn't like the magics...took forever to collect ultimas.

~Which sword is the genji armor after in the first fight? I still can't seem to get it.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 24, 2007)

Aw you guys don't like 8  I played 8 1st then only i played 7 ^^.I like 8 more than 7 to tell you the truth.

@Kitsu: The longest was Eden,the stongest summon in the game.I think it took about 4-5 minutes to finished, just the whole scene :sweat

Which one is it Edea or Ultimecia? Edea is beautiful in my eyes 



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> ~Which sword is the genji armor after in the first fight? I still can't seem to get it.


So you've beat the 1st Gilgamesh.The Genji armor is on his last formation and i don't remember which sword is it 

EDIT: Syrup,if u dunno which one is it,just prepare to steal on his last two formations,just like you did on the 1st Gilgamesh.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 24, 2007)

aziM said:


> I like 8 more than 7 to tell you the truth.


  Seriously?  Maybe I'm bias because FF7 was my first RPG.  



> @Kitsu: The longest was Eden,the stongest summon in the game.I think it took about 4-5 minutes to finished, just the whole scene :sweat


  To be fair. FF7 had some long summons too.  Like Knights of the Round.  I can't stand waiting for long summons.  



> Which one is it Edea or Ultimecia? Edea is beautiful in my eyes


Edea.


----------



## syrup (Jan 24, 2007)

aziM said:


> Aw you guys don't like 8  I played 8 1st then only i played 7 ^^.I like 8 more than 7 to tell you the truth.
> 
> @Kitsu: The longest was Eden,the stongest summon in the game.I think it took about 4-5 minutes to finished, just the whole scene :sweat
> 
> ...



oh lol no wonder i couldn't get the armor I'm still on fight one (thought you get it there). Apparantly I have a horrible memory as you just told me yesterday. Guess i meant genji shield .


----------



## Mojim (Jan 24, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Seriously?  Maybe I'm bias because FF7 was my first RPG.
> 
> To be fair. FF7 had some long summons too.  Like Knights of the Round.  I can't stand waiting for long summons.
> 
> ...


Yea i'm serious Kitsu....well that doesn't mean I don't like 7,i liked thega me.I dunno in 8 there's something about it makes me like it more than 7,probably it's because of the game play and the story i think.I think it's more towards your own taste.

That's not bias Kitsu,and 8 was my 1st RPG.

Oh yea those two summons were long -__-.

Good.Her appearance captivated me when the 1st i saw her hair 

@Syrup: LOL!!!! XDDDD


----------



## syrup (Jan 24, 2007)

Well finally beat gilgamesh and i got to say I was expecting more. I mean there were only 2 semi funny parts, the equipment isn't even good except for the gloves and most annoyingly we didn't even get to find out his true identity/ see him without makeup/ cloth. They also don't even take the sword . Can you get any of his weapons in the game?


----------



## Mojim (Jan 24, 2007)

^ Good for you syrup. Hmm bout the weapons...from what Yondi had said to me,Gilgamesh actually were using one of the strongest Great sword in the game,it's called Tournesol.I think there's more but i can't remember which one,but if i'm not mistaken it's Ultima Blade,although i'm not that sure about that.

You can't get any of his weapons,but you have to obtained it yourself like the Tournesol and Ultima Blade.The Tournesol you will get it via Bazaar and as for the Ultima Blade there's two of it that you can get in the game,one from Bazaar and the other one from treasure chest in Pharos at Ridorana.

When you've completed this hunt,you'll be rewarded a Masamune (Katana).Very awesome weapon and deadly.

Why is it deadly? Masamune + Genji Glove,try that combination and you'll know ^__^

I already have all those stuff.


----------



## Ticking_Clock (Jan 24, 2007)

The Tournesol is also one of the hardest weapons in the game to get. Here's its stats/loot drops from the Weapons FAQ over @ GFaqs. IMO Its the coolest looking weapon of the bunch too. 

---------------------------
Tournesol
---------------------------
LP:225
Attack:140
Added Effect:--
Evasion:25
*Cost:600,000 <--- Not a joke.*
Location:--
Bazaar: Sell Gemsteel x3, Empyreal Soul x3, Serpentarius x3

Loot Locations:

*Gemsteel:Bazaar->Hell-Gate Flame(2) + Scarletite(1) + Damascus Steel(2)
Hell-Gate Flamerops from Cerberus(Feywood)
Scarletiterops from Emeralditan(Nabreus Dreadlands)
	   Steal from Rare Game;Aspidochelon(Cerobi Steppe)
Damascus Steelrops/Steal from Bune(Pharos)
	       Steal from Rare Game;Vishno,Anchag,Bluesang* ***Gemsteel is the hardest to get out of this entire recipe***
Empyreal Soul:Bazaar->High Arcana(1) + Soul Powder(1) + Wargod's Band(2)
High Arcana*rops from lots of monsters after you get Canopic Jar
	    Bazaar->Arcana(10) + Soul of Themasa(1) + Feystone(1)
Soul Powderrops from Etem(Henne Mines)
	    Steal from Rare Game;Vorres(Necrohol of Nabudis)
Wargod's Bandrops from Leynir(Nabreus Dreadlands)
	      Steal from Rare Game;Victanir(Nam-Yensa Sandsea)

*Serpentariuslan Reward for getting all 13 Espers
	     Steal from Zodiarc(Henne Mines)
	     Bazaar->High Arcana(1) + Snake Skin(4) + Serpent Eye(2) VERY VERY VERY Time consuming.*
High Arcana->Above
Snake Skinrop/Steal from Wildsnake(Giza Plains)
	   Drops from Rare Game;Grey Molter(Mosphoran Highwaste)
	   Drops from Rare Game;Midgardsormr(Golmore Jungle)
Serpent Eyerop from Basilisks(Feywood)

*Arcanarops from all monsters after obtaining Canopic Jar
Soul of Themasarop from Oversoul(Necrohol of Nabudis)
		Hunt Reward;Dead City Watch(Rank VI)
		Steal from Rare Game;Ishteen(Barheim Passage)
Feystonerop/Steal from Entites monsters


----------



## Mojim (Jan 24, 2007)

^ That's nice of you to bring it here ^^. Yup,it's the hardest to obtained,heck it took me weeks to finished finding all the items


----------



## syrup (Jan 24, 2007)

TY, How many High Arcana am i suppose to have before I sell them? (how many do i need total)


----------



## Mojim (Jan 24, 2007)

@Syrup: You need 4 High Arcanas all together for Tournesol,but it could be less than though,because I do remember there's one hunt that will reward you 1 Empyreal Soul.You might have to check your inventory Syrup if you still havent sell it.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 24, 2007)

Is there an item in the game that allows you to double the lisence points your gain after defeating an enemy?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 24, 2007)

Its not really an item, but an accessory called the golden amulet. Anybody can correct me if I'm wrong because I don't know if that was the exact name.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 24, 2007)

aziM said:


> Oh it's for your main party.I thought it's everyone,but still that's an awesome acomplishment i must say Yondi
> 
> Squall weapon is teh best in the game!!  and cool looking weapon too ^^


Lol, I got lazy, so I thought I might aswell get Quizzy's =P Lol I'm on Save the Queen already on Disc 1 XD



aziM said:


> Yes I did ;[
> How dare you don't use Selphie!!
> 
> Her limit 'The End'>>>>>>>>all (lol if you're lucky enough that is )


EHHH >___< Selphie is the cheapest character in that game =P "The End" works on everyone except Ultimecia >___< Lol it's possible to kill Omega Weapon with that move in less than 2 minutes XD I don't like Zell either, his Duel limit is pretty cheap too >__< I could deal about 800,000 HP off an enemy in about 12-13 seconds XD Squall's Lionheart can't be argued against, since he's the main chara =P



aziM said:


> I understand now ^^
> 
> Lucky eh? yea you could say that.I did felt lucky when I fought him.


Well, that's nice to hear. ^___^

I'll try again sometime I guess, with a Lvl 97 Balthier. ^^ The only thing that I don't think I'll be able to guard would be the Stop ailment, which is random when he attacks. =) If you look on my video, it didn't happen to be once ^^ I have a pretty high resistance anyway. =P







And how dare you ALL not to like FF8 the most. -.- =P


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 25, 2007)

To be honest, I never played FF7. My first FF was FF8. It was a rental, loved it but didn't finish it (stuck, horribly underleveled and didn't even know gamefaqs excisted O.O). My first real finished FF experience was FFX. Yeah, I'm a bit late >.> FFX-2 was a bit too girly. The hotspring scene when they were comparing eachothers (  .  Y  .  ) was....interesting. Anyway, watching FFXI vids and reading boards gets me hyped and I like being hyped for a game. Gives me something to look forward to . Had my last test today, writing a letter in French. Had a total blackout and didn't even know how to write normal correct sentences. Oh well, hope the damage isn't too big >.>


----------



## syrup (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey just watched the video. It's a bit dark but good ff skillz and opening. I didn't even know about reverse. Why do you keep the lines on though?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 25, 2007)

syrup said:


> Hey just watched the video. It's a bit dark but good ff skillz and opening. I didn't even know about reverse. Why do you keep the lines on though?


Ah, awesome =P

Sorry about the darkness again, I didn't edit the brightness on this video, don't worry though, next time I go in a place that's dark, I won't forget to ^___^

Weeh, rusty skills there, but I hope I get to my old self soon ^^ I still have alot of hunts to do =)

And yeah, Reverse is cool, I use it on Solo + No Gambit mode. Just cast it on yourself then attack yourself for the next 10 seconds or so. ^___^

The lines.. well, it's on by default, and I haven't even touched it at all so yeah XD




Anyway, got a new video, which is slightly "educational" XD: Part 3

Enjoy. ^___^


----------



## Kaki (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice vid, I liked seeing the espers and you realy neglected three characthers....

Smooth vid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 25, 2007)

Y o n d a i m e said:


> Anyway, got a new video, which is slightly "educational" XD: Part 3
> 
> Enjoy. ^___^



Nice video, my friend who watched it with me thought that you were just showing off but I never thought that. I personally thought that it could help people on how to set things up.

Thats the same party I am currently using so does that mean they are the best party to put together?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 25, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Nice vid, I liked seeing the espers and you realy neglected three characthers....
> 
> Smooth vid.


Ahh, thanks ^___^

You know what, I feel exactly the same way ^^ So I thought when I obtain Zodiark, Chaos and Ultima, I'll give each to them. ^___^ It's not like I use Espers on a daily basis, anyway.

The most exciting thing would probably be obtaining them, cause I'm thinking of doing it Solo + No Gambit too! ^___^ I'm not sure about Zodiark though, since that'll be ubertough. =X But Ultima and Chaos I'll try my best on. =)


And thanks again. =D



Zukuru said:


> Nice video, my friend who watched it with me thought that you were just showing off but I never thought that. I personally thought that it could help people on how to set things up.
> 
> Thats the same party I am currently using so does that mean they are the best party to put together?


Aww, thanks. Shame your friend doesn't like it. 

But yeah, the Gambit Set-Up is the most important part there for me, it looks pretty much flawless, and each character responds to one another. But it could still be improved, so if you have any input, then let me hear it ^___^




About the party.. well, mine was just from personal preference. Ashe since I see her as the main character for the whole adventure, Vaan since everything is like, seen from his point of view and Penelo... well she's my fav and she pretty much clings to Vaan alot. (plus, the fact that she's penelo-licious makes me want to add her to the main party. XD) 

Everyone is pretty much balanced, since they all learn the same skills. So yeah, the best party is pretty much who you'd like to see in action the most. =)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 25, 2007)

Y o n d a i m e said:


> About the party.. well, mine was just from personal preference. Ashe since I see her as the main character for the whole adventure, Vaan since everything is like, seen from his point of view and Penelo... well she's my fav and she pretty much clings to Vaan alot. (plus, the fact that she's penelo-licious makes me want to add her to the main party. XD)
> 
> Everyone is pretty much balanced, since they all learn the same skills. So yeah, the best party is pretty much who you'd like to see in action the most. =)



Once I was able to have penelo permanently I never wanted to take her out. I don't know, just something about her I guess. I also felt that vaan and ashe were the two main characters so I put them in there. 

About the gambits, yours is setup rather well. I really can't see any flaws in them. It just goes to show that I have to setup my party better.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 25, 2007)

Zukuru said:


> Once I was able to have penelo permanently I never wanted to take her out. I don't know, just something about her I guess. I also felt that vaan and ashe were the two main characters so I put them in there.


Oh, goodgood ^___^



Zukuru said:


> About the gambits, yours is setup rather well. I really can't see any flaws in them. It just goes to show that I have to setup my party better.


Eh, thanks. I'm pretty late in the game, so I've pretty much accessed everything.

Hrm, whereabouts in the game are you on? And how's your gambits set up like? =O


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 25, 2007)

Y o n d a i m e said:


> Hrm, whereabouts in the game are you on? And how's your gambits set up like? =O



Well I've already beat the game and I beat gilgamesh recently. I'm about to go after fafnir, but everyone in my party is level 64. Is that good enough to go after fafnir?

Heres how my peoples gambits are:

Vaan: Only used one gambit slot. Foe:any-Attack. I felt that since I was controlling vaan that I really didn't need any commandments to put on him.

Ashe: 1.Foe:any-Attack
         2.Ally:equal KO status-Arise
         3.Ally:HP equal to or less than 20%-Curaja
         4.Foe: Party leader's target-Flare
         5.Foe:Targeting party leader-Scathe
         6.Libra

Penelo:1.Ally:equal KO status-Arise
          2.Ally:HP equal to or less than 20%-Curaja
          3.Foe:targeting self-Holy
          4.Foe:tageting Party leader-Scourge
          5.Foe:any-Attack

This kind of setup really made me ask myself "what in god's name am I doing?" when I saw your setup.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 25, 2007)

Zukuru said:


> Well I've already beat the game and I beat gilgamesh recently. I'm about to go after fafnir, but everyone in my party is level 64. Is that good enough to go after fafnir?


Ahh, congratulations on that. ^___^

Fafnir ooh, he's a very tough one >__< He has like 1,000,000+ HP =X You could possibly do it at your current Lvls, but it'll be a very long fight. He deals about 8,000 HP/hit >___<

So yeah, if you're gonna do it on your Lvls, be sure you have some uber Defence, and be very quick (reviving characters) =/ Let's see how your Gambits are then:



Zukuru said:


> Heres how my peoples gambits are:
> 
> Vaan: Only used one gambit slot. Foe:any-Attack. I felt that since I was controlling vaan that I really didn't need any commandments to put on him.
> 
> ...





Zukuru said:


> Penelo:1.Ally:equal KO status-Arise - Check above.
> 2.Ally:HP equal to or less than 20%-Curaja - Check above.
> 3.Foe:targeting self-Holy
> 4.Foe:tageting Party leader-Scourge
> 5.Foe:any-Attack





Zukuru said:


> This kind of setup really made me ask myself "what in god's name am I doing?" when I saw your setup.


Lol ^___^

Well, I added some pointers for you. =)

Oh yeah, add a "*Self = Bubble*" in there too, near the top with the Phoenix Down. Since using Bubble Belt is really useless. And there's more important Accessories out there *nudge*Cat-Ear Hood*nudge* =P

Oh yeah, add "*Foe: any = Dispel*" there too. It's one of the most important magicks. ^___^


What else.. hmm.. about Fafnir, he casts alot of magicks too, aswell with the very powerful melees, so have a high defence and magick defence. Have characters immune to Silence, since he'll use Silencega when you use magicks alot.

When he's in critical, there's a very high chance that he will double his level, meaning all his stats will be doubled too (watch out very carefully for his Strength and Defence). And in this state, he'll be dishing out some combos too, so probably 7-9 Hits (he goes crazy) >__< Which will kill you instantly. Revive straightaway, have a high defence, speed and evade. ^^ GoodLuck with him! ^___^


----------



## Mojim (Jan 25, 2007)

Fafnir is indeed one tough monster.Also you could set up your gambit with buff up skills.That can be really helpful.

Nice vid. Yondi


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 25, 2007)

aziM said:


> Fafnir is indeed one tough monster.Also you could set up your gambit with buff up skills.That can be really helpful.
> 
> Nice vid. Yondi


Yeaaap. Hastega, Protectga and Shellga should be near the top too, just below the Revive and Curative magicks/items. ^___^




Thanks aziM. ^^ Now I can't think of anything to up. XD Maybe I should do the Ultima/Chaos/Zodiark Solo + No Gambit videos soon. ^^


----------



## Mojim (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Whoa that some crazy shit you're going to do Yondi,i mean Ultima and Chaos could work with that thing you're planning to do,but i'm not too sure about Zodiark though.He has Gravija + instant death, remember?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 25, 2007)

aziM said:


> ^ Whoa that some crazy shit you're going to do Yondi,i mean Ultima and Chaos could work with that thing you're planning to do,but i'm not too sure about Zodiark though.He has Gravija + instant death, remember?


I was thinking of exactly the same thing too =X So I was trying to figure out a way to boost my Vitality so I could be protected from the instant death. ^^ Using Ribbon throughout the fight would've been good, but Ribbon doesn't protect you from Death. >___<

My highest Vitality so far is 90, I'm thinking how to boost that a little more. ^^ Hopefully, it won't interfere with my HP though, since I like it 14-16k all the time. ^___^


What do ya think aziM? =o


----------



## Mojim (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Yup Ribbon won't make it any difference from instant death.

Your vitality is pretty high Yondi. I presume that's with the Cat Ear-Hood right? Hmm..i'm not sure what other equipment can up your vitality,but if that item can up your vitality to 100+,i think I would go for it,if it was me.Try it first Yondi.
Sacrifice your HP,and besides you can keep healing...but with high speed of course.

Before that Yondi,are you sure if Vitality is 100+,can it guarantee to protect you from instant death?


----------



## syrup (Jan 26, 2007)

How do i find Ixion just randomly search around the basement? Also what lvl are the beasts down there as it says ???. Also anyone else thinks its odd that a giant bird (phoenix) would be in the basement of a huge tower...It seems odd seems how they can fly and all. Cool vid Yondi I can't believe i was so newb not to set hastega and bubble to gambits as i manually cast them each time they run out. But why do you use Orochi when that late in the game? Low damage and dark element. Anyone know how to get the Daimyo dagger or w.e I didn't see it on bazaar list.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 26, 2007)

Syrup said:
			
		

> How do i find Ixion just randomly search around the basement?


Ixion will randomly appear in any Interior.If you found this monster at B1F Penumbra or B2F Umbra, it will show with 300000+ HP. If you found it at B3F Abyssal, it has only 150000+ HP, but it has triple defense point. Recommend not to fight it at B3F,if you want it to be easy.If you like challenging battle,go with the B3F ^^

I fought him at B3F,it's quite easy actually.



> Also what lvl are the beasts down there as it says ???.


Most of them are lvl 50-65+.They can be quite difficult if they attack you in a group.Be prepared when you go there.Also there's this one enemy called Magic Pot's.You cannot kill it!! The only thing they want is Elixir.My suggestion is, AVOID them!! 



> Also anyone else thinks its odd that a giant bird (phoenix) would be in the basement of a huge tower...It seems odd seems how they can fly and all.


Lol Syrup,it's a game...who cares 



> Anyone know how to get the Daimyo dagger or w.e I didn't see it on bazaar list.


Daimyo or Danjuro? I think you meant Danjuro ^^. Danjuro dagger drops from a rare monster called *Larva Eater* in Giruvegan,Crystal Grande.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 26, 2007)

aziM said:


> ^ Yup Ribbon won't make it any difference from instant death.


=/



aziM said:


> Your vitality is pretty high Yondi. I presume that's with the Cat Ear-Hood right? Hmm..i'm not sure what other equipment can up your vitality,but if that item can up your vitality to 100+,i think I would go for it,if it was me.Try it first Yondi.
> Sacrifice your HP,and besides you can keep healing...but with high speed of course.


Teehee, thanks ^___^ I'm not sure which equipment it is, I just checked and there was a 90 sitting there =P

I'll try what you said, but if it only boosts by a little then no thanks. -___-



aziM said:


> Before that Yondi,are you sure if Vitality is 100+,can it guarantee to protect you from instant death?


Probably not, but it'll most likely block more times than usual (I mean ALOT >__<)



syrup said:


> How do i find Ixion just randomly search around the basement?


Anywhere between then -1, -2 and -3F of Pharos would be enough. Try to stay as high as possible, that way it'll be easier for you.



syrup said:


> Also what lvl are the beasts down there as it says ???. Also anyone else thinks its odd that a giant bird (phoenix) would be in the basement of a huge tower...It seems odd seems how they can fly and all.


Err, highlevels, not sure exactly =P I had a hardtime when I was there (I was Lvl 60s when I defeated Ixion though <3)

And lol, 'tis a game, buddy =P Teehee, most of the stuff in the game isn't even real XD



syrup said:


> Cool vid Yondi I can't believe i was so newb not to set hastega and bubble to gambits as i manually cast them each time they run out.


Yeay, thankies. ^___^

Silly you. -.-'; But hey, atleast it gives you practice in speedcasting the magick, right? ^___^



syrup said:


> But why do you use Orochi when that late in the game? Low damage and dark element.


You're missing one characteristic. And it's the best characteristic in the game. =P

Ask aziM, he'll explain to you why I use Darkswords. =P


----------



## ZE (Jan 26, 2007)

After finishing this game I never touched it again lol. I don’t remember that happening with the others FF´s. I even finished FFX-2 two times.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 26, 2007)

@Yondi: Whatever you're going to do next,good luck on your mission Yondi.Tell me if anything new stuff happen,ok.

@Syrup: If you're still wondering why did Yondi used Orochi Blade,refer to this----> How I beat Yiazmat


----------



## syrup (Jan 27, 2007)

Ahh so i probably should not have sold it...if i can get to lvl 99 that is.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 27, 2007)

^ No don't sold it,there's only one Orochi in the game ^^


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 27, 2007)

About Ixion, a really easy way to find him is to keep going to the first underground level and if no badguys appear, run around and Ixion will eventually show up.


----------



## syrup (Jan 28, 2007)

How many dark orbs are needed per altar? also is it just me or do way more guys show up when Ixion dies?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 28, 2007)

syrup said:


> How many dark orbs are needed per altar?


It's totally random. ^___^

And as for the 2nd question, I don't know. It'd depend where you fought him I guess. =/


----------



## ifira (Jan 28, 2007)

hi guys, been a while since i posted in this thread, which means i haven't been playing FFXII since school start 3 weeks ago! NO! 

Okami is my current love now. XD


----------



## Mojim (Jan 28, 2007)

Syrup said:
			
		

> also is it just me or do way more guys show up when Ixion dies?


That's just a random thing i think.


----------



## syrup (Jan 28, 2007)

is there a way to tell when enough are in place?


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 28, 2007)

syrup said:


> is there a way to tell when enough are in place?



Yeah.  If you put them in one by one, eventually...something happens to let you know it's full.  Like the entire area lights up all the way.  The little ball flares up and shoots up in the air a bit.  I think it might say it's full too.  Sorry my memory is a little shaky, it's been a while since I played.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 29, 2007)

*purchased FF XII yesterday*

Haven't played it yet though. Haven't even watched the whole opening movie. 

My younger sister is the one with the time to play this game...


----------



## syrup (Jan 30, 2007)

So what is the best way to get all of the best weapons? such as where to farm and *all the items needed* seems how some u have to sell items to get items to sell to get the weapons.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 30, 2007)

syrup said:


> So what is the best way to get all of the best weapons? such as where to farm and *all the items needed* seems how some u have to sell items to get items to sell to get the weapons.



I don't recall the specifics, but it takes forever to farm for the Tournsol.  There's a good one in the crystal grand and Pharos.


----------



## syrup (Jan 30, 2007)

What is the best setup of 3? ZS, Masamune + gengi gloves and tournesol?


----------



## shikashikamarusluvr (Jan 30, 2007)

lol... like so *sighs exasperatly*


----------



## syrup (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, I'm sure I read this here before but it is not coming up when i search so what do i do with the magic pots?


----------



## natwel (Feb 1, 2007)

At first I wasn't so sure about this, but My mate called shiku, said this game is great, it's so beautiful and full of fantasy, I think I may buy it.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 1, 2007)

syrup said:


> is there a way to tell when enough are in place?



Here's the exact numbers (NE=North East on mini map; NW=North West etc...)

Use this as a key for the numbers below: NE  / NW / SE / SW

Penumbra: 18  /  9  /  3   /  6

Umbra:  15  /  9   / 15  / 18

Abyssal:  15  /  21 / 27  / 12


----------



## Orga777 (Feb 1, 2007)

natwel said:


> At first I wasn't so sure about this, but My mate called shiku, said this game is great, it's so beautiful and full of fantasy, I think I may buy it.



I would recommend it. It is a good game. I don't think it is as good as FFX though.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 2, 2007)

syrup said:


> Hey, I'm sure I read this here before but it is not coming up when i search so what do i do with the magic pots?



If you give the Magic Pot an elixer, it might drop a megalixer.  Make sure you steal your elixer back before you kill it.


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

My sister bought FFXII for me today, it rocked


----------



## Mojim (Feb 8, 2007)

syrup said:


> What is the best setup of 3? ZS, Masamune + gengi gloves and tournesol?


Definitely Masamune and Tournesol 
To me spears are not too good IMO.

@Jan: Hooray for you Jan for getting the game!


----------



## cygnus (Feb 16, 2007)

*sigh* I just PRE-ordered it so I could get it the first day it came out.

Fucking PAL delays. Getting it the day after my birthday 22/2!!


----------



## Mojim (Feb 16, 2007)

^ you live in Europe? sorry to hear that man ;[


----------



## cygnus (Feb 16, 2007)

Australia actually but its the same.....


----------



## Omega id (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you all know im still alive  I've been gone for a month cause well, I took on this travelling job... and well, long story short I quit and im back home 

So anyways... About the Dark Orbs, its not random, the pedestals need to be given a certain amount, the guide tells you how much black orbs go into the pedestals but I dont have it with me but im pretty sure if you looked for it on gamefaqs or something someone is bound to have mentioned it.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello geta-boshi!   I haven't played FFXII in ages.  XD  Who here is still working on it?  I know aziM's not done yet.


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a question.

Currently, I'm looking for 'Soul of Thamasa', an ingredient for a certain weapon. I went into The Necrohol of Nabudis and spent about 1/2 hour to make a certain monster appear. But when I killed it, another monster, which was supposed to appear after that, didn't appear at all. Now I don't have the mood to go on with the game anymore, not at least I get this sword (I want it badly, for Balthier). 

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 19, 2007)

Cannon Thrust said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Currently, I'm looking for 'Soul of Thamasa', an ingredient for a certain weapon. I went into The Necrohol of Nabudis and spent about 1/2 hour to make a certain monster appear. But when I killed it, another monster, which was supposed to appear after that, didn't appear at all. Now I don't have the mood to go on with the game anymore, not at least I get this sword (I want it badly, for Balthier).
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?


Lol, the sword isn't the Tournesol by any chance, is it? 

There's a loop I used to get as much Soul Of Thamasa as I wanted ^^ Actually, this is the same monster that I also used the '*Auto Lvl Up*' tactic a little, hehe. =P

Anyway, the monster you're looking for is a rare game. So you better hope you haven't killed him yet, or else you're going to have to find Soul Of Thamasa's the hard way. ^^

The monster's name is Ishteen, which is found in the Barheim Passage, The Zeviah Span & The East to West Passage. You just need to stand in either of these places and time yourself for 7-10 minutes. By idling for that time, you just made the chances of the Rare kill appearing to 100%. =) Soon as it appears, equip your Thief Cuffs and steal from him. It'll be pretty hard, so just keep trying. ^^ It's even going to be harder his he has little minions to attack you too. 

Anyway, soon as you see that you stole one, run and save quickly, without killing the Ishteen. Now go back to where you found him again. Repeat processes above. =) If it says that he doesn't have anything to steal, move 3 maps away and then come back to the same place. =)



Anyway, goodluck. Tell us here how it goes, and if you need anything else, I'm sure someone here will be more than happy to help ya. ^___^


----------



## Omega id (Feb 19, 2007)

My friend gave up on FFXII cause he just got frustrated trying to get the items for Durandal, and he cant seem to obtain Formalhault (sp?) or Excalibur.. thats what I hate about this game, nearly everything is obtained based on a percentage rate. I feel lucky for obtaining a majority of the best weapons or items in the game on first attempt or chance.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 19, 2007)

^^ Hiyaaa Gilgamesh  Haven't seen ya in a while XD

Meh, I don't play this game anymore either, though I think I promised aziM a Ultima-Chaos-Zodiark Solo+No Gambit videos haha XD


Did you ever see my Gilgamesh 2nd Solo No Gambit video, by the way? =o


----------



## Omega id (Feb 19, 2007)

No, I wasn't around when you posted that video... I'd search for it... but I donno how many pages back I have to go 

I never got to finish my Solo (Balthier Only) + No Gambit file myself... Forgot where I stopped playing.

Around January 15 or 16 I took on a travelling job... just got back home, I quit cause well... meh, I got my own reasons  It was a fun job... more like a life style... But in the end it just wasn't for me.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 19, 2007)

<-- Just check the Playlist there. =P

You probably just weren't around when I did the video >__< Ohwell, you can just watch it now I guess ^^


Heheh, what did ya work as then? ^___^


----------



## Omega id (Feb 19, 2007)

Had to check out your Yondaime vs. Orochimaru vid first, lol I miss NH3... it was fun when it first came out... I remember me and my friend trying to beat RPG mode together, it took forever for us to figure out the right answers to the right questions (at that time there weren't any FAQ's for that... so we had to guess-pick the right answers to alot of questions, it was a pain in the ass - after we unlocked everything we didn't want anybody else to have our memory card file since we worked so hard for it, lol).

My favorite characters in NH3 will always be Kurenai, First & Asuma... You should play Asuma... give him the speed upgrade and you'll see what I mean, lol. He turns into a beast.

*ahem* Anyways, my job? Door to Door sales... I was like an annoying telemarketer... except I would walk up to your door 

Anyways, your Gilgamesh videos were pretty cool. I like how you use Famfrit and constantly changed accessories after that. Lv2 Sleep would've been the spell to screw you over if you weren't at Lv99  Must've been really unfortunate for your Vaan to get comboed to death around the middle of the first vid though 

Also, out of curiousity... why Famfrit?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 19, 2007)

geta-bōshi said:


> Had to check out your Yondaime vs. Orochimaru vid first, lol I miss NH3... it was fun when it first came out... I remember me and my friend trying to beat RPG mode together, it took forever for us to figure out the right answers to the right questions (at that time there weren't any FAQ's for that... so we had to guess-pick the right answers to alot of questions, it was a pain in the ass - after we unlocked everything we didn't want anybody else to have our memory card file since we worked so hard for it, lol).
> 
> My favorite characters in NH3 will always be Kurenai, First & Asuma... You should play Asuma... give him the speed upgrade and you'll see what I mean, lol. He turns into a beast.


Lol that NH3 vid sucked XD I've played from time to time after that, and I've gotten to my old self now =P

Lol RPG Mode a.k.a. Dating Sim XD Me and my friends pretty much guessed everything when I first got it too ^^



Asuma eww =P I'll top it with Maito Gai lol XD Custom jutsu or not I'll beat ya =] Obviously it'll be harder with just normal jutsu, hehe ^___^ I'm still trying to get the 3 Dual Specials =D I just want Gai + Kakashi's Dual Dynamic Entry XD You think you can help me? ^^



geta-bōshi said:


> *ahem* Anyways, my job? Door to Door sales... I was like an annoying telemarketer... except I would walk up to your door


Ouch, that's rough ^^ That's a really tiring job hehe =P I think I see why you quit =o



geta-bōshi said:


> Anyways, your Gilgamesh videos were pretty cool. I like how you use Famfrit and constantly changed accessories after that. Lv2 Sleep would've been the spell to screw you over if you weren't at Lv99  Must've been really unfortunate for your Vaan to get comboed to death around the middle of the first vid though


Yeay thanks, glad that you think so. ^___^

And Lvl 2 Sleep would've been useless too if I was Lvl 97 XD

That bit where I died... Freaking lol I panicked XD I didn't know what I was supposed to do next and I just stood there, and damn Gilgamesh took the chance to hit XD



geta-bōshi said:


> Also, out of curiousity... why Famfrit?


Simple. Because I had no other choice. XD You'll see why if you look on the Custom Menu video 






Anyway, I really want to do Ultima/Chaos/Zodiark in Solo+No Gambit, but I've pretty much stopped playing this game .___.

I'm kinda occupied with NH3, Bleach BB, Tekken 5, Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection and me and Kitsune are about to play DQ hehe ^___^


----------



## Omega id (Feb 19, 2007)

DQ?

Also, Yondi im probably going to have to steal that sig you made for Kitsune... so if you see it in another forum... that may or may not be me <_<

Bleach BB is fun too, never got to play it much though, I stopped playing my modded PS2 for a while, on top of that I dont have BBB my friend has the copy but I played it atleast 4-5 times. Dont know who my favorite character is but im satsified with Rukia & Urahara.

Im taking a long break from Tekken 5 in general... in fact im taking a break from the video game scene for a while... Maybe another month before I take certain games competitively again. Dont even feel like going back into Melty Blood AC... ahh anyway im going off the subject...

Also, I'd help you out in NH3 but my knowledge of that game is long gone, lol. Stopped playing it sometime last year.

Im so bored im probably going to attempt and revive my forum =/


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 19, 2007)

geta-b?shi said:


> DQ?
> 
> Also, Yondi im probably going to have to steal that sig you made for Kitsune... so if you see it in another forum... that may or may not be me <_<



DQ=Dragon Quest VIII.  I'm trying to convince him to play it.  It's great.  I'm playing Okami now (love it). 

As for the sig, I chose the clip and Yondaime assisted me with his personal expertise.  Feel free to sing it's praises.


----------



## Omega id (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh right, Dragon Quest (Also I thought it was already confirmed that Yondi is a girl... which is why im calling her Yondi... lol) ANYWAY...


*steals sig*


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 19, 2007)

Y o n d a i m e said:


> Lol, the sword isn't the Tournesol by any chance, is it?
> 
> There's a loop I used to get as much Soul Of Thamasa as I wanted ^^ Actually, this is the same monster that I also used the '*Auto Lvl Up*' tactic a little, hehe. =P
> 
> ...


Yep, it's Tournesol. ^^

And thanks a lot for the tips. I never knew Ishteen have Soul of Thamasa up for grabs. But..if my memory serves me right, I'd already cleaned up Barheim Passage a while back, which means maybe I'd wiped Ishteen in the process as well. I dunno...I think I'll try it out first. I only need ONE Soul of Thamasa to complete my list, so it will be quite frustrating if I don't manage to get my Tournesol after all my hardship. 

After getting my Tournesol, I'm thinking of plumming Fafnir. Last time he pwned my team just like that. -_-


----------



## HolyLonginus (Feb 19, 2007)

I live in England so It hasn't been released yet yet but It comes out over here on friday, so I'm happy.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

I haven't beaten the game yet,due to my laziness...
Has anyone gotten the Zodiac Spear? It makes the game much easier.Vann does 9999 each hit with that thing,it's great.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

^ I know one or two person in this thread got them. But they all have beat the game already.

Actually there are still a few weapons that can hit 9999


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

aziM said:


> ^ I know one or two person in this thread got them. But they all have beat the game already.
> 
> Actually there are still a few weapons that can hit 9999


Yeah,I know that but all of those are obtained late in the game from the bazaar,and hunts.I got the spear at around level 50-55 and I was doing 9999 every time after that.

Does anyone try using Berserk+haste with an attacking character?I do this all the time with Vaan and I pretty much wipe out hordes of monsters with him alone.


----------



## Omega id (Feb 19, 2007)

I used the Haste + Berserk combo numerous times, its extremely useful if your controlled character is dedicated to nothing but support. Even then only having one character as support can be kinda deadly, but it doesn't matter when your at a high enough level later on.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

@Skeets: I've tried that sometimes,but i don't quite like it cuz i can't control my character ^^


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

aziM said:


> @Skeets: I've tried that sometimes,but i don't quite like it cuz i can't control my character ^^


Yeah,I know but that's why I make someone else the leader.I pick Penelo because of her high magic(My team is Vaan,Penelo and Ashe.BTW)

I forgot I also use Berserk+Haste+bravery....


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

^ I really hate when all my characters went Berserk,damn! It's very annoying 

That's a good combination ;]


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah,I know what you mean.Can you dispel Berserk?I can't recall if you can or can not.
I love doing Berserk on bosses,that's very good against the healers and status  effect guys.
All this Final Fantasy talk is making want to play..


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

Skeets said:
			
		

> Yeah,I know what you mean.Can you dispel Berserk?I can't recall if you can or can not.


Yes you can ^^


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

aziM said:


> Yes you can ^^



Oh,O.K.It's esuna that you can't use on Berserk,right?


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Yup,you nailed it ^^

If items i'm sure Remedy won't work,i think.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah,I don't think remedies work.Can you dispel someone who has reflect on?I think you can,not to sure though.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Actually it can be Dispel


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

Dispel is one of the most useful spells,it pretty much screws the bosses.

I just checked my file.Vaan level 81 Ashe 74 Penelo 71.
Baltheir and fran 21...lol Bashe 32.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Same goes to the Bosses. One Dispel from them after we use buff up skills,back to phase one. We have to cast all the buff up skills again. Sometimes,it can get me really annoyed so much 

So you've beaten the game already?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

aziM said:


> ^ Same goes to the Bosses. One Dispel from them after we use buff up skills,back to phase one. We have to cast all the buff up skills again. Sometimes,it can get me really annoyed so much
> 
> So you've beaten the game already?



Nah,I'm close though.I want to beat all the hunts first.I checked the last one has 50 million HP,that's just retarded.He'll probably be just as hard as Omega weapon from Part VIII.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

^ I see. I only have one hunt to go and that is Omega Weapon. That 50 million boss is true,he's name is Yiazmat. The highest HP in all of FF series :amazed 
Trust me Omega Weapon from FF8 is nothing compare to this Boss :sweat He's one tough opponent and very annoying too.

Btw,i've beat him already last year. If you're interested to see my post on how I beat him,refer to page 109


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

aziM said:


> ^ I see. I only have one hunt to go and that is Omega Weapon. That 50 million boss is true,he's name is Yiazmat. The highest HP in all of FF series :amazed
> Trust me Omega Weapon from FF8 is nothing compare to this Boss :sweat He's one tough opponent and very annoying too.
> 
> Btw,i've beat him already last year. If you're interested to see my post on how I beat him,refer to page 109



Thanks I'll check it out.I thought you needed to beat every other hunt before you can get the Yiazmat hunt?


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Oooops my bad.I forgot to mentioned that Yiazmat and Omega Weapon are special hunts. To unlock Omega Weapon you need to beat Yiazmat first then must have all Espers.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

aziM said:


> ^ Oooops my bad.I forgot to mentioned that Yiazmat and Omega Weapon are special hunts. To unlock Omega Weapon you need to beat Yiazmat first then must have all Espers.


Damn,I still got a lot to do then.IS Zodiark(sp?) hard to beat?I heard he was pretty tough.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Yeah you could say that,he's the hardest Esper to fight with. The only way to win this battle is, you must be really well prepared from every aspects and think wisely what to do with your strategies. Also do some analyzing to him like an experiment battle with him first.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 19, 2007)

Use a lot of Holy, excalibur works fine aganst it, also do some nasty Quickening combo, because at the middle of the battle he will use Darkja and kill everyone in your party lol


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought that 50mil HP was a typo. Plus in FFXII we don't have anything that gives us realible multiple hit combos. Omega Weapon (FFVIII) at 3mil++ is enough for me.  

Eeeepp >_<


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

Cannon Thrust said:


> I thought that 50mil HP was a typo. Plus in FFXII we don't have anything that gives us realible multiple hit combos. Omega Weapon (FFVIII) at 3mil++ is enough for me.
> 
> Eeeepp >_<



LOL I get what you mean,the fight should last a few hours.


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> LOL I get what you mean,the fight should last a few hours.


Yea, you got it right there. I hope the boss doesn't have cheap attacks, as to conpensate for his high HP.

Last time I payed Fafnir a visit and got whooped instead. Ashe was at lvl 99, Penelo in the 90s and Basch in the 80s. I beserked Basch and let him be the main tanker, Ashe spammed magics from mid range and Penelo acted as the healer. The most frustrating part was when Fafnir went for Ashe instead of Basch, and head straight for Penelo after that. My Basch was again, berserked. I had to switch characters just to keep the team alive, and that alone took almost 5 mins.

I'll get back to him once I've gotten my Tournesol. *hopes*


----------



## Orga777 (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I just beat the game yesterday. I WAS fighting Hell Wrym, but it was just taking WAY too long for me to beat it (Everyone is about level 47, too annoying to level them up fully...). I had it over half dead and that took over 8 hours spanning two days. Seriously, I don't know how people can have the patients to fight Yaizmat when I don't have the patients for Hell Wrym. So I just decided to forget that and go beat the main game instead. Awesome ending I must say. 

I am thinking about replaying it later. Opened treasure chest I wasn't supposed to, so I couldn't get the Zodiak Spear, and I never stole the Genji Gloves from Gilgamesh. I did get the Masemune though. That sword is kick ass too...


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

Cannon Thrust said:
			
		

> Plus in FFXII we don't have anything that gives us realible multiple hit combos.


That's why you must equip Genji Glove + Masamune.These two conbination can make a deadly weapon and awesome too! ^^ Sometimes it can get up to 12 hits max.But most of the time my Masamune did a combo of 4-8 hits frequently.

Other than Katana can give you more hits, Ninja Blades, Poles, Tournesol also can do more than 2 hits oftenly. Tournesol is a great Sword,it's a special one. Ninja Blades, Tournesol and Poles + equip with Cat Ear-Hood can give you a higher chance to do more than 2+ hits.

I remember when I fought Yiazmat I used Ninja Blades on Balthier and Penelo and as for Vaan he used Tournesol, I never have one hit,always 2-8 hits ^^ Boy it was fun


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 19, 2007)

aziM said:


> That's why you must equip Genji Glove + Masamune.These two conbination can make a deadly weapon and awesome too! ^^ Sometimes it can get up to 12 hits max.But most of the time my Masamune did a combo of 4-8 hits frequently.
> 
> Other than Katana can give you more hits, Ninja Blades, Poles, Tournesol also can do more than 2 hits oftenly. Tournesol is a great Sword,it's a special one. Ninja Blades, Tournesol and Poles + equip with Cat Ear-Hood can give you a higher chance to do more than 2+ hits.
> 
> I remember when I fought Yiazmat I used Ninja Blades on Balthier and Penelo and as for Vaan he used Tournesol, I never have one hit,always 2-8 hits ^^ Boy it was fun


Really? o_O I never thought Genji Gloves/Cat Hood Ears were that effective. I've tried them out, but it didn't give intended results often, so I trashed it (I still have it in my inventory, thou). I'll be sure to give it a try this time when I'm going out hunting for Espers. It is always better to have combo hits rather than a single 9999 (5000+ of 9999 needs to hit to take out Yiazmat. Ouch!). 

I missed the 'Break Damage Limit' deal back in FFX. >_<


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

^ I hope you still haven't trashed your Genji Glove,because that's the ONLY one in the game  As for the Cat Ear-hood,you can get it via shop ^^ So no worries about that. It took sometimes to realized it's awesomeness 

Let's see 8 hits combo x 9999 = 79992. So yeah that's the highest damage that i did to Yiazmat. Most of the time my characters did a 6 hits combo x 9999 = 59994........yup all is good 

If you're interested on how to know I beat Yiazmat, refer to page 109


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 19, 2007)

aziM said:


> ^ I hope you still haven't trashed your Genji Glove,because that's the ONLY one in the game  As for the Cat Ear-hood,you can get it via shop ^^ So no worries about that. It took sometimes to realized it's awesomeness
> 
> Let's see 8 hits combo x 9999 = 79992. So yeah that's the highest damage that i did to Yiazmat. Most of the time my characters did a 6 hits combo x 9999 = 59994........yup all is good
> 
> If you're interested on how to know I beat Yiazmat, refer to page 109


Many thanks for the reference. I'll try out Yiazmat on my own first, but if he proves to be too much for me, I'll refer to your post.

I still have Genji Gloves.  

But I missed my Zodiac Spear. Since I played on my own until The Port of Balfonheim, first visit. I started to refer to the FAQs after that to complete the subquests. Only then I realized that I had missed my Zodiac Spear, which was quite frustrating because the way they present the spear was like...unfair.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

Cannon Thrust said:
			
		

> But I missed my Zodiac Spear. Since I played on my own until The Port of Balfonheim, first visit. I started to refer to the FAQs after that to complete the subquests. Only then I realized that I had missed my Zodiac Spear, which was quite frustrating because the way they present the spear was like...unfair.


Lol...you're not the only one,so it's ok. Btw that Zodiac Spear is not that good later in the game especially the subquest Boss and hunt bosses. Spear weapon can't do more 2 hit combos oftenly. There are other weapons that slightly much better than the Zodiac Spear ^^


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 20, 2007)

aziM said:


> Lol...you're not the only one,so it's ok. Btw that Zodiac Spear is not that good later in the game especially the subquest Boss and hunt bosses. Spear weapon can't do more 2 hit combos oftenly. There are other weapons that slightly much better than the Zodiac Spear ^^


Woa...that's quite a surprise. I thought it would be the BEST weapon around. After what you siad, I don't feel so bad about not being able to obtain it anymore. ^^


----------



## Mojim (Feb 20, 2007)

^ Good then ^^ Zodiac Spear is good,but not that great actually. Tournesol, Masamune, Whale Whisker or some of the Ninja Blades are much better weapon of choice IMO 

So where are you in the game right now?


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm currently at the final part of the game, just before getting on the Bahamut. Right now I'm wandering aroung Crystal Grande Upper to level up 4 of my characters (Curaja is the new Kame Hame Ha ^^). Later I'll hunt for my last 'Soul of Thamasa', and get my Tournesol afterwards.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 20, 2007)

^ I see. Yeah you better do all those sub quest, hunts, collecting ultimate weapons or whatever before going into Skyfortress Bahamut. What are your character lvls currently?

Is Soul of Thamasa the only item left that you need to get Tournesol?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi aziM!     Did you finish the game yet?


----------



## Mojim (Feb 20, 2007)

@Kitsune: Unfortunately,i still haven't finished it yet,heh :sweat I'm having a problem with my lil' sis,she's taking control over the PS2  If i took from her by force,she wont stop crying and my house will become so noisy >_> Oh btw she's only 5 y/o 

I want to beat the game before my holiday comes to an end :[ I only have a week left ;O


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 20, 2007)

Yea I only need one more 'Soul of Thamasa' to complete my ingredients for Tournesol. I planning on getting my 2nd Masamune at the same time too. And a quick question; Where can I find the strongest sheild(s) and armor(s)?

Ashe and Penelo at lvl99
Basch and Vaan at 90s
Balthier at 80s
Fran at 60s

I'm already 100+ hours through the game, but still not inside Bahamut yet (I've wasted like 3/10 of my gameplay time configuring gambits). >_<


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 20, 2007)

aziM said:


> @Kitsune: Unfortunately,i still haven't finished it yet,heh :sweat I'm having a problem with my lil' sis,she's taking control over the PS2  If i took from her by force,she wont stop crying and my house will become so noisy >_> Oh btw she's only 5 y/o
> 
> I want to beat the game before my holiday comes to an end :[ I only have a week left ;O



When you beat it, post what you think of the ending ok?


----------



## Mojim (Feb 20, 2007)

Cannon Thrust said:
			
		

> Yea I only need one more 'Soul of Thamasa' to complete my ingredients for Tournesol. I planning on getting my 2nd Masamune at the same time too. And a quick question; Where can I find the strongest sheild(s) and armor(s)?


Good,go get that 2nd Masamune,it's worth of your time!! 
Strongest shield at Crystal Grande and the other one is at Barheim Passage.
The strongest armor is the Grand Armor. It's a rare drop from a rare monster called Helvinek in Nechrohol of Nabudis.



> Ashe and Penelo at lvl99
> Basch and Vaan at 90s
> Balthier at 80s
> Fran at 60s
> ...


Looking good so far 

Meh don't worry about the gameplay hours,i did like you too.Do analyzing too much on Gambits but for me it's worth of my time ^^ 



			
				Kitsu said:
			
		

> When you beat it, post what you think of the ending ok?


Of course I will Kitsu


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 20, 2007)

aziM said:


> Meh don't worry about the gameplay hours,i did like you too.Do analyzing too much on Gambits but for me it's worth of my time ^^


Yea, gambit system roxx. Not only does it exercise my brain, it also open up many unique ways to enjoy the game (farming for exp, boss fights).

What I did was I made Ashe into a mage, wielding either a staff or a gun. Basch/Vaan will be THE BERSERKER/main tanker, equipped with a greatsword, obviously to deal maximum damage and act as a sacrifical lamb, if the hordes gets too itchy. My healer/leader was Penelo, carries a gun and stays at medium range. 

What about you?

p/s: And thanks for the armor/sheild locations. I'll be looking for them soon.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 20, 2007)

^Your party sounds like so harmony...or should I say variety.Anyways,that's your gameplay style,so I think it's ok.

My characters are all pretty much the same,I just like to make them smiliar to each other.But my Penelo and Balthier are more into healer and Vaan is my main attacker (sometimes he can be a healer too).I must have two healer,just for safety measure.Balthier is pretty much like both healer and attacker plus support.


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 20, 2007)

Harmony? Hehe, I was trying my best to discover more interesting things, that's all. But my harmonized team sometimes got whooped by normal monsters when I'm not careful. 

Like Ashe as a mage, I tried to utilize all 12 available gambit slots. I used gambits like HP<70%, HP<50% and HP30% to trigger different magics. But sometimes things went technically wrong, then no later than that I found myself in deep shit. T_T But it was fun anyways.

Having 2 healers is always a better option. Unlike me, I only have Penelo as a healer. Problem is, when she dies, no one will be watching the partys back, and that's when my party members start dropping like flies (my nightmares when I went against Fafnir).


----------



## Mojim (Feb 20, 2007)

Cannon Thrust said:
			
		

> Like Ashe as a mage, I tried to utilize all 12 available gambit slots. I used gambits like HP<70%, HP<50% and HP30% to trigger different magics. But sometimes things went technically wrong, then no later than that I found myself in deep shit. T_T But it was fun anyways.


As for me I don't utilize all of the gambit slots,i left one slot in purpose. Hmmm...you using too much HP gambit though,i only used one for all my characters which is HP<60%. It's much safer this way than having low HP< because they're going to heal it late/slow.You'll never know that sometimes the enemies can do a critical hit to you and that time your current HP is already left 30% (casting Magick can take a while though)...and then the enemy attack you and deal damage much higher than your HP,then just in a blink of an eye,your character is dead by then :[ Too late to do anything and also do remember that some of the enemies have much quicker speed than your characters,that implies to the bosses as well.

Btw i don't put Magick into my gambit slots,i'll do it manually.Besides i'm rarely using the Magicks


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 21, 2007)

aziM said:


> As for me I don't utilize all of the gambit slots,i left one slot in purpose. Hmmm...you using too much HP gambit though,i only used one for all my characters which is HP<60%. It's much safer this way than having low HP< because they're going to heal it late/slow.You'll never know that sometimes the enemies can do a critical hit to you and that time your current HP is already left 30% (casting Magick can take a while though)...and then the enemy attack you and deal damage much higher than your HP,then just in a blink of an eye,your character is dead by then :[ Too late to do anything and also do remember that some of the enemies have much quicker speed than your characters,that implies to the bosses as well.
> 
> Btw i don't put Magick into my gambit slots,i'll do it manually.Besides i'm rarely using the Magicks


Using many HP% gambits do affect the use of magic...if they are healing magics. What I'm talking about is offensive magics. Like, I don't want to stcik with Thundaga or Aero everytime. So I came up with a set of gambit that would change the magic casted in reliance with the caster's HP. In other words, whatever offensive magic the caster will cast depends on how many HP s/he has at the moment. But when it comes to elemental-related enemies, most of the time I eneded up healing them. 

Those magic effects were very well-animated. Don't let it go to waste.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 21, 2007)

^ Ah i see then :] You have your own style of play/strategy,so i think it's ok ^^.



> But when it comes to elemental-related enemies, most of the time I eneded up healing them.


This is where the annoying part comes,I hate it....LOL XD I like my characters are in auto mode (they act/move according to my gambit settings) and then all of sudden elemental enemies came out of nowhere,then I have to controlled them by manual. I'm lazy,so thus I like everything in auto (less pressing the buttons...lol)

I used Curaja as my choice of healing magick.I don't use full cure because it cost more MP than Curaja. Whenever I used Curaja,it always healed me at 95%.It's quite economical though,less MP  That's why I liked it


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 21, 2007)

aziM said:


> ^ Ah i see then :] You have your own style of play/strategy,so i think it's ok ^^.
> 
> 
> This is where the annoying part comes,I hate it....LOL XD I like my characters are in auto mode (they act/move according to my gambit settings) and then all of sudden elemental enemies came out of nowhere,then I have to controlled them by manual. I'm lazy,so thus I like everything in auto (less pressing the buttons...lol)
> ...


Oh yes. Curaja is the best healing magic around. It aslo has a bigger radius compared to any other white magics, thus healing the whole party in a midst of battle won't be mcuh of a problem. And yea, I'm quite lazy too. The gambit system makes eating snacks while playing possible. XD

Also, for Curaja, I use this gambit(I think you know about this too):

Foe: Undead = Curaja

This gambit makes Crystal Grande Upper a breeze, especially when looking for Excalibur and Omega MKII. 

And for my 'Soul of Thamasa', I can't seem to find Ishteen. Is there any other way I can obtain it?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2007)

Soul of Thamasa is dropped by the oversouls in the Necrohol of Nabudis.  It took me ages to get one, but the time spent running back and forth through there will level you up nicely.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 21, 2007)

FINALLY!!!!!!!! I got my *Ribbon!!!*  *is fucking happy right now*


----------



## Omega id (Feb 21, 2007)

lol, good job Azim.

Ya know, lately i've been wondering how powerful magic can really be in this game. I think, whenever I have the time, im going to go back into my file and equip one character with nothing but magic boosting equipment to see how nasty a magic-only character can be.

The only downside would probably be his/he rphysical defense wont be as good or near as balanced as everyone else, and a majority of the enemies physically attack too. But having an uber magic resistance and magic defense might be really handy.

I've never focused on making one character uber strong (both physically or magically) in a final fantasy game, i've always had a balance.

EDIT: well, uber stronger physically yes... but that depends on the FF game


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 21, 2007)

geta-bōshi said:


> DQ?


Dragonquest VIII.




geta-bōshi said:


> Also, Yondi im probably going to have to steal that sig you made for Kitsune... so if you see it in another forum... that may or may not be me <_<


Do what you must.




geta-bōshi said:


> Bleach BB is fun too, never got to play it much though, I stopped playing my modded PS2 for a while, on top of that I dont have BBB my friend has the copy but I played it atleast 4-5 times. Dont know who my favorite character is but im satsified with Rukia & Urahara.


It's pretty boring once you've gotten everything on it. I have all characters and their secondary specials now, and the only things I can unlock now are the stuff from Urahara Shouten.

My fav would be Aizen. I could get beaten with him, but it doesn't happen that much.




geta-bōshi said:


> Also, I'd help you out in NH3 but my knowledge of that game is long gone, lol. Stopped playing it sometime last year.
> 
> Im so bored im probably going to attempt and revive my forum =/


Nevermind. I've unlocked all jutsu + ougi now. The only things I was looking forward to having was:

Gai + Kakashi Double Special -- *Eiiyen No Rival*
Jiraiya + Naruto Double Special -- *Shittei Rasengan*

It took me a couple of hours, plus I was incredibly bored at that time so I just did it.



Cannon Thrust said:


> Yep, it's Tournesol. ^^


I wish you all the luck in getting it.



Cannon Thrust said:


> And thanks a lot for the tips. I never knew Ishteen have Soul of Thamasa up for grabs. But..if my memory serves me right, I'd already cleaned up Barheim Passage a while back, which means maybe I'd wiped Ishteen in the process as well. I dunno...I think I'll try it out first. I only need ONE Soul of Thamasa to complete my list, so it will be quite frustrating if I don't manage to get my Tournesol after all my hardship.


It doesn't matter, the rare games actually respawn as long as you haven't started the quest in the Phon Coast yet.



Cannon Thrust said:


> After getting my Tournesol, I'm thinking of plumming Fafnir. Last time he pwned my team just like that. -_-


I wish I could play, but I just can't be motivated to play the game now.



HolyLonginus said:


> I live in England so It hasn't been released yet yet but It comes out over here on friday, so I'm happy.


We have 2 days to go. I was in the Trafford Centre last week, looking around, and I saw that they've stocked up on the games already, which was pretty good I guess.



Cannon Thrust said:


> Foe: Undead = Curaja


*change 'Curaja' to 'Phoenix Down'.



Cannon Thrust said:


> And for my 'Soul of Thamasa', I can't seem to find Ishteen. Is there any other way I can obtain it?


Sorry to hear that. I guess just keep trying with the 6 Oversouls in the Necrohol of Nabudis. Be careful of the Helvinek that appears after the 5th or 6th kill though.



aziM said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!! I got my *Ribbon!!!*  *is fucking happy right now*


Congratulations.

Finally, after all that time, you've finally got one. Which place did you get it from?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Yondi you got your new name.  I still might call you Yondi for a while out of habit!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 21, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Hey Yondi you got your new name.  I still might call you Yondi for a while out of habit!


Hiyaa Kizzie XD;

I know, I got the name a couple of hours ago, and I'm adoring still it ^^;

And pleeeease don't. ; Call me "Licca" now or something XD;


Anyway, I have to make a sig and ava with the new names now, haha XP;


----------



## Mojim (Feb 21, 2007)

Yondi said:
			
		

> Congratulations.
> 
> Finally, after all that time, you've finally got one. Which place did you get it from?


Damn right!! 

I got it at Cerobi Steppe,the same place where I got 3 Fomaulhats...lol XD

@Yondi: Then what shoud we called you?


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 23, 2007)

♥ Liccalaeryn` said:


> *change 'Curaja' to 'Phoenix Down'.


I prefer Curaja over Phoenix Down since I can cast it infinitely (mana replenishment after each kill). Really, 3 people casting Curaja at hordes of undead looks so much like DBZ. 



Mojim said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!! I got my *Ribbon!!!*  *is fucking happy right now*


*congrats*


----------



## shadow_wisp (Feb 23, 2007)

*FFXII - Very Disappointed*

Hey,
today i just bought Final Fantasy XII. When i took a look at the cover
of the game i was really exited and was pumped to play the game. When
i put the game on and watched the start of the game i was just
tolerating the game. After around and hour running around with Vaan
and playing with the new battle system i just couldn't take it and got depressed. I can't believe this is what is coming out of this game, i seriously must say as a huge Final Fantasy fan this game is way over rated and i
would seriously advise to think twice if your going to buy this game.
Cheers (Please don't flame this)


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

So, do you not use toilet paper anymore or something?


----------



## Omega id (Feb 23, 2007)

Licca? =/

...

@Yondi

Stop changing your name!... *goes to name change thread*

Congrats on getting everything in NH3 though. I was teasing my friend the other day. While showing him the Narutimate Accel trailers I was like "Hey Brian, prepare yourself, we're going to have to do RPG mode on this one too!" and he was all like "Aww shit... now we have to guess the options all over again!"



Heres hoping NA doesn't just do the first Arc though, cause I noticed with GNTEX and NA they were only showing Deidara and a few Naruto main characters... they weren't showing much but im hoping to see more as Naruto 2/Shippuden progresses.

Anyways... just realized I was going off-topic. um... FINAL FANTASY POWER!...


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 23, 2007)

Weird, I thought it was a great game. Best FF I've played since FFVII (well, maybe FFX).


----------



## Mojim (Feb 23, 2007)

You should play more


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 23, 2007)

shadow_wisp said:


> Hey,
> today i just bought Final Fantasy XII. When i took a look at the cover
> of the game i was really exited and was pumped to play the game. When
> i put the game on and watched the start of the game i was just
> ...


I'm glad that the game already has an effect of you so early on. 

Anyway, what I'm about to say is not supposed to flame you or anything, but you don't deserve to comment about the WHOLE game itself when what, you've played the game for an hour or two? Give the damn game a chance, since this isn't one of those games that gets you hooked from the start. This is because of the numerous changes from the traditional FFs out there. I assure you, this game is freaking awesome. ^___^'; The fact that it was 2006's Game of the Year should help you realize it too. 

Personally, I think this is the best FF game so far, no doubt. The new battle system, the game graphics, the WHOLE game is a good change of pace from all the others. The only thing I could possibly complain about is the story, it's too weak. But I'll let you find out more about that when/if you decide to carry on playing the game.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 23, 2007)

You've gotta just give it a chance.  I was also confused with the battle system at first, but it became easy after a while.  Now, I would never go back to the old way.  Just be patient, I assure you the game is great. 

lol all the FFXII junkies are here.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 23, 2007)

Mojim said:


> Damn right!!
> 
> I got it at Cerobi Steppe,the same place where I got 3 Fomaulhats...lol XD
> 
> @Yondi: Then what shoud we called you?


Lol you get it in the same place as I did <3';

Call me "Licca" or something XD Or call me by the whole name, which I've decided that it should be pronounced "*Lee-kah-ley-reen*" ^^



Cannon Thrust said:


> I prefer Curaja over Phoenix Down since I can cast it infinitely (mana replenishment after each kill). Really, 3 people casting Curaja at hordes of undead looks so much like DBZ.


Lol, fair enough XD

But if you want some DBZ goodness, check Basch's Limit Kamehameha XD'; I don't know what it's called, I never used him [/QUOTE]



geta-bōshi said:


> Licca? =/
> 
> ...


Yeah =X



geta-bōshi said:


> @Yondi
> 
> Stop changing your name!... *goes to name change thread*


Lol, I think I'm going to stick with this for a while ^^';



geta-bōshi said:


> Congrats on getting everything in NH3 though. I was teasing my friend the other day. While showing him the Narutimate Accel trailers I was like "Hey Brian, prepare yourself, we're going to have to do RPG mode on this one too!" and he was all like "Aww shit... now we have to guess the options all over again!"


Thankyou. <3

Hehe, atleast you got someone to do the RPG with XD The friend I play it with doesn't even know ABOUT the RPG mode >___< He's skilled when we play VS. mode though XD

I guess we'll take turns doing Accel's though =P



geta-bōshi said:


> Heres hoping NA doesn't just do the first Arc though, cause I noticed with GNTEX and NA they were only showing Deidara and a few Naruto main characters... they weren't showing much but im hoping to see more as Naruto 2/Shippuden progresses.


I hope they'll include upto KN4 <333 And maybe Sasuke too. ^^'; I doubt they'll be able to include the recent things that've happened in the recent chapters though .____.



geta-bōshi said:


> Anyways... just realized I was going off-topic. um... FINAL FANTASY POWER!...


HELL YEAH!


----------



## Mojim (Feb 23, 2007)

Licca said:
			
		

> Call me "Licca" or something XD Or call me by the whole name, which I've decided that it should be pronounced "Lee-kah-ley-reen" ^^


Oh shit! I still can't pronounced it right  I'm just gonna stick with Licca 

Btw guys is Omega tough? (just asking) I think i'm ready to fight him,then after i beat him...i'm going to finish the game


----------



## cygnus (Feb 23, 2007)

Yay I started playing!!

I've done......the first 2 hunts and I'm on level 5 wooooo.


----------



## Omega id (Feb 23, 2007)

Mojim said:


> Oh shit! I still can't pronounced it right  I'm just gonna stick with Licca
> 
> Btw guys is Omega tough? (just asking) I think i'm ready to fight him,then after i beat him...i'm going to finish the game



Is he tough? Let me just give you a few tips before you approach him.

Cast Protectga + Hastega before battle, also cast Berserk on atleast one of your characters. Omega's physical attack can potentially put you on Berserk but that rarely happens.

Set your cure gambit to HP<80% Curaja gambit on everyone. Omega attacks random people and he only does one attack but hese really fast.

Also before you actually approach him, cast Vanishga while your still distant because when you try to approach him he will get to attack you first a few times (his attack range is longer than yours... hese pretty much a sniper). Just focus on physical attacks and reviving any downed part members if it ever happens.


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 23, 2007)

I got the game yesterday. Don't know where to go on the License Board yet, guess I'm going to begin taking my chars down the White Magic path first and getting some Augments when that's done. I'm enjoying it so far but there's one thing that's weird.



What the hell is wrong with Vaan's 'abbs'. They're like mutated squares or something  

And the License Board is called Licence board and Fran said burnt instead of burned.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 23, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> What the hell is wrong with Vaan's 'abbs'. They're like mutated squares or something



Yeah I think everyone has felt disgusted with that too.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 23, 2007)

@geta-bōshi: Thank you very much sir,i appreciate it. I'll follow your advice ^^ I hope he's not too annoying than Yiazmat >_> I'll post my report here after I beat him 

@Kitsu: I think it was odd Vaan had those weird shape abbs


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 23, 2007)

♥ Liccalaeryn` said:


> Lol, fair enough XD
> 
> But if you want some DBZ goodness, check Basch's Limit Kamehameha XD'; I don't know what it's called, I never used him


Really? Damn, I think I hafta check that out!


----------



## WolfKiDD (Feb 23, 2007)

bought it today because i live in uk and all.
its only really interesting if the battle settings are on Active and FAAAAST. 
only bad thing is ive had the whole week off and i havent done anything but play WoW and hang out with mates.... now i only have 3 days to catch up with art homework >.<!!!
hmmmmmm to play or not to play ...


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 24, 2007)

Anyone knows how I can buff my characters without suffering lags? I mean, sometimes there will always, at least, one unlucky party member will be left behind when s/he casts buff magics. And whats worse .. when they got caught at a corner and were not able to move, I had to fetch them like little kiddies. Grrr I hated that >_< .

_gamefaqs.com_ message board did came up with kinda bright idea, but in the end it turned out to be a big dissappointment for me (I tried it out, and it was not practically reliable). 



WolfKiDD said:


> bought it today because i live in uk and all.
> its only really interesting if the battle settings are on Active and FAAAAST.
> only bad thing is ive had the whole week off and i havent done anything but play WoW and hang out with mates.... now i only have 3 days to catch up with art homework >.<!!!
> hmmmmmm to play or not to play ...


You can always change the battle speed and Active/Wait battle option in the config menu. 

And em...PLAY!!


----------



## Omega id (Feb 24, 2007)

@Mojim

No problem, the trick to beating Omega is... well there is no trick, just have good weapons and armor to aid you, you dont want to try any fancy tactics on him or else he will take you out. So the best thing to do is to take him out quickly before he becomes a problem later.


----------



## Balthier (Feb 24, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> And the License Board is called Licence board and Fran said burnt instead of burned.



LMAO  

Of course I'm stuck on one of the easiest parts and havent been able to get past it for 2 months..... *fails*


----------



## Mojim (Feb 24, 2007)

Canon Thrust said:
			
		

> Anyone knows how I can buff my characters without suffering lags? I mean, sometimes there will always, at least, one unlucky party member will be left behind when s/he casts buff magics. And whats worse .. when they got caught at a corner and were not able to move, I had to fetch them like little kiddies. Grrr I hated that >_< .


If you're using the 'Ga' spells,that's bound to happened in any way when you're in a battle mode coz they'll move no matter what. The radius for them (Ga buff magicks) are not that big. 
So you have to keep an eye on your characters most of the time. Gotta let them stick together!!

If you're using your own buff magicks (Shell,Protect,Haste etc.) on each of your characters, the lag or miss wont happened to your characters,but of course if you used that magicks,it will cost ya more slots on your gambits.

I for one,also using the 'Ga' (Hastega, Shellga, Protectga) magicks and i'm getting used to it alreday (the missed/lagged thing)..lol  But when i fought with bosses i'll make sure all my characters stay close together as possible


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 24, 2007)

Balthier said:


> LMAO
> 
> Of course I'm stuck on one of the easiest parts and havent been able to get past it for 2 months..... *fails*



Where are you stuck?  I'm sure someone here can help.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 24, 2007)

After having three and a half hours sleep yesterday I dragged myself out of bed to go buy the game. 

FF makes me want to touch myself.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 24, 2007)

^ LOL


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 24, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> FF makes me want to touch myself.


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 24, 2007)

O~haiyoo people! 



Mojim said:


> If you're using the 'Ga' spells,that's bound to happened in any way when you're in a battle mode coz they'll move no matter what. The radius for them (Ga buff magicks) are not that big.
> So you have to keep an eye on your characters most of the time. Gotta let them stick together!!
> 
> If you're using your own buff magicks (Shell,Protect,Haste etc.) on each of your characters, the lag or miss wont happened to your characters,but of course if you used that magicks,it will cost ya more slots on your gambits.
> ...


So there's no way around it huh~

My leader almost always miss Protecga and Hastega (I gambited someone else to do the buffs). Curaja has a bigger spell coverage, and obviously it won't present any problems. I never opt for singular buffs when I've obtained those 'Ga' spells. I hated it when the character stops 2 or 3 time every 2 minutes for buffs.  

Like you said, I think I should make my characters stay together as close as possible.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 25, 2007)

Mojim, which Omega are we talking about here? American version? =X


----------



## Mojim (Feb 25, 2007)

♥ Liccalaeryn` said:


> Mojim, which Omega are we talking about here? American version? =X


Yes it is, Omega MK-..err something (don't remember -__-) like that. (FFXII) 

And WTF!!!!!!!! happened to Kitsu  Why in the hell she's got banned??!!! >_> Licca,you know anything about this??


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 25, 2007)

So I decided to power-level Vaan. Got him up to level 8 after lots of wolf-chaining, got him a +30 rod so he could one-hit wolves. I finally got my two Quickenigs, went back to Rabanastre but along the way I decided to try out my new Quickening. Did a 5-chain and it ended with Inferno, so I thought the monster would be dead...but it wasn't. I thought it was a normal cockatrice but it was a stronger version, don't know it's name. I tried to run but it owned me in two hits. Now I'm level 6 again with 0 Quickenings, I'm just happy I still have my Rod xD I'm taking a break now, going to power-level again tomorrow, once I have my two Quickenings it's Werewolve time.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 25, 2007)

I played some this morning, I think I'll get something to eat, have a shower then play some more. 

How cool is Balthier?


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 25, 2007)

Balthier is pretty cool. He's my favorite character along with Ashe and Basch.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 25, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I played some this morning, I think I'll get something to eat, have a shower then play some more.
> 
> How cool is Balthier?


LOL XD  Play more!! ;]

He's super cool


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 25, 2007)

Mojim said:


> Yes it is, Omega MK-..err something (don't remember -__-) like that. (FFXII)


Heh yeah, OmegamarkXii ^^';

Anyway, if it's the American version we're talking about, then YOU wouldn't have that much problem ^^ He's really shitty in the American version, he only does about 4,000HP/hit and he only has like, 1,000,000+ health =P When in the japanese version, he deals 7-9,000/hit and has 12,000,000 health 



Mojim said:


> And WTF!!!!!!!! happened to Kitsu  Why in the hell she's got banned??!!! >_> Licca,you know anything about this??


Err yeah, I think she's banned for 2 weeks 

Got banned for posting "inappropriate material" outside the Bathhouse, so yeah, I don't think we'll be seeing much of her for some time


----------



## Omega id (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't epect such an action from Kitsune, but my respect for her is still there  Poor Kitsu.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 25, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Balthier is pretty cool. He's my favorite character along with Ashe and Basch.



I'm not liking Ashe so far, she's a bit of a biatch at the moment.   But I'm sure that will change - unless she's like Aeris from FF7. D:<



Mojim said:


> LOL XD  Play more!! ;]
> 
> He's super cool



Don't worry, I'm ill so I can spend all day tomorrow playing more.   MORE BALTHIER FOR ME!


----------



## Athrum (Feb 25, 2007)

♥ Liccalaeryn` said:


> Anyway, if it's the American version we're talking about, then YOU wouldn't have that much problem ^^ He's really shitty in the American version, he only does about 4,000HP/hit and he only has like, 1,000,000+ health =P When in the japanese version, he deals 7-9,000/hit and has 12,000,000 health



Actually he still has the 12Mil in the American version.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 25, 2007)

X-T said:


> Actually he still has the 12Mil in the American version.


Wha-!? Really?

Then the American Omega must've really been screwed up. The earliest I've seen him beat is 6 minutes .___. In the Japanese version 6 minutes wouldn't have been possible =X


----------



## Omega id (Feb 26, 2007)

Oi... all this talk about Balthier is making me want to resume my file...

Anyway people keep telling me theres a diffrent in Health between the American and Japanese version of Omega Mark XII, but last time I saw the Brady Games guide OMKXII had around 10 Million HP.

Then again it is kind of odd (not the part where Omega Mark XII can be beaten fast)... the fact that he doesn't have as many life bars as Yiazmat & Hell Wyrm leads me to believe he probably does just have 1 Million HP but when I first fought him I always assumed that maybe they just made his life bar one long bar that covers for the 10 Million HP... Oh well, I'm a little confused... but to me he was still problematic (in the american version).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 26, 2007)

Luna Diviner said:


> Oi... all this talk about Balthier is making me want to resume my file...
> 
> Anyway people keep telling me theres a diffrent in Health between the American and Japanese version of Omega Mark XII, but last time I saw the Brady Games guide OMKXII had around 10 Million HP.


Lol, it's weird that Balthier doesn't have that much effect on me XD

Anyway, I wouldn't trust the Bradygames Guides anyway, I was giving it a massive skimthrough back when I was playing seriously, and I had found so many mistakes in that guide. (Mistaken information -lots-, spelling mistakes, etc.) So I wouldn't really base Omega's health from them, since I heard that they misstyped that too.



Luna Diviner said:


> Then again it is kind of odd (not the part where Omega Mark XII can be beaten fast)... the fact that he doesn't have as many life bars as Yiazmat & Hell Wyrm leads me to believe he probably does just have 1 Million HP but when I first fought him I always assumed that maybe they just made his life bar one long bar that covers for the 10 Million HP... Oh well, I'm a little confused... but to me he was still problematic (in the american version).


Lol yeah =X Omega only has 1 bar of health ^^'; If you check on the Japanese version though, it takes a hella long just to even dent it a little.

But if you compare it to the American Omega, 1 minute and you could probably take a quarter of the total bar already, it's ridiculous .___.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote from a friend who has played both U.S, Japanese and the European versions.



> The PAL version of FFXII is different to the U.S one. I just finished reading a small topic on GameFAQs, and scanning through a guide on some random website, and it mentions how Omega in the Japanese version has over 10,000,000 HP, but in the U.S version they lowered that to 1,000,000 HP. If those with the guide take a look in the Bestiary, page 152 (I assume both Paper back and Hardback are the same?), the PAL version has the 10,000,000 HP Omega, rather than the 1,000,000 HP Omega the U.S version has.



So I think it's possible that the American version is easier. >__>


----------



## Mojim (Feb 26, 2007)

So in conclusion Omega American version is a pansy??


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 26, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Quote from a friend who has played both U.S, Japanese and the European versions.
> 
> The PAL version of FFXII is different to the U.S one. I just finished reading a small topic on GameFAQs, and scanning through a guide on some random website, and it mentions how Omega in the Japanese version has over 10,000,000 HP, but in the U.S version they lowered that to 1,000,000 HP. If those with the guide take a look in the Bestiary, page 152 (I assume both Paper back and Hardback are the same?), the PAL version has the 10,000,000 HP Omega, rather than the 1,000,000 HP Omega the U.S version has.
> 
> So I think it's possible that the American version is easier. >__>


I don't think that helps much, since in the American guide it says he has 10,000,000+ HP too, eventhough I think that's wrong 

Thanks for the info though =P I'd get the PAL version too just to verify who's HP belongs to who, but I think it'd be a waste of money since I don't even play the American version anymore XD



Mojim said:


> So in conclusion Omega American version is a pansy??


Pretty much so =P I wish you'd be able to compare if you played the Japanese one ^^';

The harder challenge'd be actually getting to him XD I don't think that'd cause much trouble too, if you've already gotten Ultima, since you should've opened most of the Way Stones anyway. XD


----------



## Omega id (Feb 26, 2007)

♥ Liccalaeryn` said:


> Lol, it's weird that Balthier doesn't have that much effect on me XD
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't trust the Bradygames Guides anyway, I was giving it a massive skimthrough back when I was playing seriously, and I had found so many mistakes in that guide. (Mistaken information -lots-, spelling mistakes, etc.) So I wouldn't really base Omega's health from them, since I heard that they misstyped that too.



Really cant argue with you there, your right after all. I too found alot of spelling errors on there, the guide itself wasn't that helpful in some areas of the game (mainly the last parts, it was mostly useful for hunts).


----------



## ifira (Feb 26, 2007)

i haven beat my way to omega weapon yet.  nevertheless anyone thought the design for omega weapon is abit weird. i prefer the one for FFVII =)


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 26, 2007)

ifira said:


> i haven beat my way to omega weapon yet.  nevertheless anyone thought the design for omega weapon is abit weird. i prefer the one for FFVII =)


I think you meant FFVIII. Anyways, don't spoil it please. He is still a mystery to me.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 26, 2007)

Licca said:
			
		

> Pretty much so =P I wish you'd be able to compare if you played the Japanese one ^^';
> 
> The harder challenge'd be actually getting to him XD I don't think that'd cause much trouble too, if you've already gotten Ultima, since you should've opened most of the Way Stones anyway. XD


Why can't they just make the same as the Japanese version *sigh* 

Yeah the Crystal Grande is annoying,i hate that place so much -__-. So much for my preparation for Omega if he's too easy. I want challenging battle damnit!!


----------



## Athrum (Feb 26, 2007)

Taking 10M out of a beast isnt tough, remember that when you beat Hellwyrm you were weaker than when you killed Yazmat and after OmegaXII. When i fought Yazmat his first 20 bars of HP just flew away, when i went to kill OmegaXII i was much stronger and i killed him faster but still if you count the hits you can see that he has more than 1M hp


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 28, 2007)

Luna Diviner said:
			
		

> I didn't epect such an action from Kitsune, but my respect for her is still there  Poor Kitsu.





			
				Mojim said:
			
		

> And WTF!!!!!!!! happened to Kitsu  Why in the hell she's got banned??!!! >_> Licca,you know anything about this??





> Err yeah, I think she's banned for 2 weeks
> Got banned for posting "inappropriate material" outside the Bathhouse, so yeah, I don't think we'll be seeing much of her for some time



Hey guys, I've been permited to return early.  Thanks for caring, it made me smile.  


There's been some talk of Baltheir, he's my favorite character by far.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 28, 2007)

^ Yay!!  <333 Welcome back Kitsu 



			
				X-T said:
			
		

> Taking 10M out of a beast isnt tough, remember that when you beat Hellwyrm you were weaker than when you killed Yazmat and after OmegaXII. When i fought Yazmat his first 20 bars of HP just flew away, when i went to kill OmegaXII i was much stronger and i killed him faster but still if you count the hits you can see that he has more than 1M hp


You made it sounded like it was soo easy though >_>


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 28, 2007)

X-T said:


> Taking 10M out of a beast isnt tough, remember that when you beat Hellwyrm you were weaker than when you killed Yazmat and after OmegaXII. When i fought Yazmat his first 20 bars of HP just flew away, when i went to kill OmegaXII i was much stronger and i killed him faster but still if you count the hits you can see that he has more than 1M hp





Mojim said:


> You made it sounded like it was soo easy though >_>



X-T, that's kinda silly, comparing Hellwyrm to Yiazmat and Omega, when there's a clear difference between their powers. =P

Comparing Yiazmat and Omega is understandable, however, Hellwyrm to either of the 2 is not. ^___^ All Hellwyrm has is alot of health (9,000,000?), his attacks are useless, his magicks suck too if you're equipped properly. The best she could probably do is that convert MP to HP ability, and then do attacks o___O Even that really sucks too since you could pretty much cast Full Cure before he gets to attack the guy again anyway .___.


----------



## Insomnia (Feb 28, 2007)

Ack, I hate Zodiark. I'm determined to beat him without Opal Rings, but each time I get him to his last 1/5th of HP he just adds Palings every few seconds and spams Darkja. Bastard. 

I'm currently in the 80s level-wise and I'm looking to finish up the Hunts. I need to beat Hell Wyrm, Yiazmat, Ixion and the Shadowseer hunts. I also need to beat Omega and Ultima, I haven't attempted to do either yet though. Basically all I did in the upper Crystal Grande levels was get Excalibur, and that involved a lot of running when I got it (low-60s). 

I didn't think I'd like the new Gambit system, but it really surprised me. Very intuitive and useful and perhaps my favorite addition in Final Fantasy in years. As for characters, Balthier, Basch and Vaan all rock, obviously.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 28, 2007)

Insomnia said:


> Ack, I hate Zodiark. I'm determined to beat him without Opal Rings, but each time I get him to his last 1/5th of HP he just adds Palings every few seconds and spams Darkja. Bastard.


Getting around Darkja is easy =P

Just pull out your two characters (this is assuming you're using 3), and leave out one (probably unwanted) character just before he does the move, let him eat the Darkja, and if he survives, good, and if he doesn't, then bring back your other main 2 characters to revive him/her and attack Zodiark.

Repeat process till finished =P



Insomnia said:


> I'm currently in the 80s level-wise and I'm looking to finish up the Hunts. I need to beat Hell Wyrm, Yiazmat, Ixion and the Shadowseer hunts. I also need to beat Omega and Ultima, I haven't attempted to do either yet though. Basically all I did in the upper Crystal Grande levels was get Excalibur, and that involved a lot of running when I got it (low-60s).


Cool.

I need to play Ultima, Chaos and Zodiark in Solo + No Gambit mode yet =P Though I haven't gone around to doing it (too many things getting in my way XD) I'll do it someday though =P



Insomnia said:


> I didn't think I'd like the new Gambit system, but it really surprised me. Very intuitive and useful and perhaps my favorite addition in Final Fantasy in years. As for characters, Balthier, Basch and Vaan all rock, obviously.


True, true. =P The only thing I would've wanted from the Gambit system was probably more slots hehe =P

Nice choices of character too =] 'cept probably for Basch, he looks kinda trampy compared to the others are dressed (no offence) ^___^';


----------



## Halo (Feb 28, 2007)

I am pretty much near the end, but procrastinating. Still got a lot of treasures to get in Subterra, but just hate the random luck crap. I have to fight Omega, Hell Wyrm, & Yiazmat still, but I'm just procrastinating.

I'm just happy I got my tournesol.


----------



## Insomnia (Feb 28, 2007)

♥ Liccalaeryn` said:


> Getting around Darkja is easy =P
> 
> Just pull out your two characters (this is assuming you're using 3), and leave out one (probably unwanted) character just before he does the move, let him eat the Darkja, and if he survives, good, and if he doesn't, then bring back your other main 2 characters to revive him/her and attack Zodiark.
> 
> Repeat process till finished =P



That's so simple that it's brilliant.  I don't know why I didn't think of it.



> I need to play Ultima, Chaos and Zodiark in Solo + No Gambit mode yet =P Though I haven't gone around to doing it (too many things getting in my way XD) I'll do it someday though =P



Dang, sounds pretty tough. Especially Zodiark, he's a bastard...




> True, true. =P The only thing I would've wanted from the Gambit system was probably more slots hehe =P
> 
> Nice choices of character too =] 'cept probably for Basch, he looks kinda trampy compared to the others are dressed (no offence) ^___^';



Heh, I liked Basch's attitude. Being a Knight, honor, all that dealy. Basch got the short of end of the style stick though, I agree.  

He's also my only character that deals 9999 each hit. I <3 Excalibur. 

Rogue Galaxy is currently getting in my way of finishing XII right now. Just need to finish up the hunts, etc and go to Bahamut and I'm done. I'm debating whether or not to hunt for the Tournesol loot. I really only have two of the best weapons, Masamune and Excalibur. Aside from that, my weapons are eh.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 1, 2007)

Halo said:


> I am pretty much near the end, but procrastinating. Still got a lot of treasures to get in Subterra, but just hate the random luck crap. I have to fight Omega, Hell Wyrm, & Yiazmat still, but I'm just procrastinating.
> 
> I'm just happy I got my tournesol.


Hehe me too, I haven't even been in the -2 and -3 Floor =P

And congratulations, yeah? ^^'; How long did it take you to get? XD



Insomnia said:


> That's so simple that it's brilliant.  I don't know why I didn't think of it.


Hehe, getting around to things is easy, specially when there's no "rules" for the subject we were talking about =P




Insomnia said:


> Dang, sounds pretty tough. Especially Zodiark, he's a bastard...


Lol yeah, but hey, I have a small experience, I did beat Gilgamesh in Solo/No Gambit mode afterall =P Check out my video if you wanna see it =]





Insomnia said:


> Heh, I liked Basch's attitude. Being a Knight, honor, all that dealy. Basch got the short of end of the style stick though, I agree.
> 
> He's also my only character that deals 9999 each hit. I <3 Excalibur.


Haha, glad you agree! XD

Excalibur looks the best on Vaan, IMO. The way he uses it is just... awesome XD'; Or maybe Penelope too 




Insomnia said:


> Rogue Galaxy is currently getting in my way of finishing XII right now. Just need to finish up the hunts, etc and go to Bahamut and I'm done. I'm debating whether or not to hunt for the Tournesol loot. I really only have two of the best weapons, Masamune and Excalibur. Aside from that, my weapons are eh.


I'm just being lazy with my gamesave right now, I don't even remember the last time I played my PS2 XD';

My weapon collection isn't that good either, though I have the Tournesol =P


----------



## Mojim (Mar 1, 2007)

Licca said:
			
		

> I need to play Ultima, Chaos and Zodiark in Solo + No Gambit mode yet =P Though I haven't gone around to doing it (too many things getting in my way XD) I'll do it someday though =P


You need to get it done soon Licca 



> I'm just being lazy with my gamesave right now, I don't even remember the last time I played my PS2 XD';
> 
> My weapon collection isn't that good either, though I have the Tournesol =P


Tell me something here, why did you stopped playing it?  (just wanna know).

Well that's because you haven't played it in a long time


----------



## Omega id (Mar 1, 2007)

yondi said:
			
		

> Hehe me too, I haven't even been in the -2 and -3 Floor =P
> 
> And congratulations, yeah? ^^'; How long did it take you to get? XD



So, does that mean you never fought Seer?



			
				Halo said:
			
		

> I am pretty much near the end, but procrastinating. Still got a lot of treasures to get in Subterra, but just hate the random luck crap. I have to fight Omega, Hell Wyrm, & Yiazmat still, but I'm just procrastinating.
> 
> I'm just happy I got my tournesol.



Damnit... another one... Im too lazy to collect all those items just for that damn sword ;_; I have to create 3 Serpentarius and then find the other  rare as (#@% items =/ Too much effort. I rather do Pharos all over again.



			
				yondi said:
			
		

> Tell me something here, why did you stopped playing it?  (just wanna know).
> 
> Well that's because you haven't played it in a long time



Thats ok, I haven't touched my PS2 in a long time either  Its been like 2-3 month already (and I am not exagurating that ) Don't remember where I left off with my:

*Balthier* (Solo)
-Shemhazai, Hashmal & Ultima Espers only.
-One Handed Swords & Shield weapons only.
-No Quickenings.
-No Gambit.

File 

I think I'm a little bit after I get Penelo...

EDIT: Also, I remember thinking that leveling up should be faster with one character would be easier... for those that want to try it at the start of the game let me just say... ITS NOT... Its frustrating, you can end up fighting the weakest opponents for a long time and by the time you defeat it you've already killed like 5 enemies if you would've fought them in a team.

However... I am still proud of myself because I was able to take on Judge Ghis 1on1 with Balthier ^_^; I remember thinking that Leviathan would be difficult with one character but I managed to actually pull it off, without even dying once!. Of course, in the battle with the previous group of judges (the ones guarding Ashe while she is imprisoned) I had to heavily rely on items and Motes (I never relied on that at all in a team game... but they are really useful solo!). I remember those judges being a pain in the butt with a 3 man team in the past too... ah well.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 3, 2007)

Mojim said:


> You need to get it done soon Licca


Haha, I really do, don't I? XD



Mojim said:


> Tell me something here, why did you stopped playing it?  (just wanna know).
> 
> Well that's because you haven't played it in a long time


Don't know, lost interest I guess.. =/ I just can't pick the game up and play anymore, I don't remember what I've been doing to it on my last go =X



Luna Diviner said:


> So, does that mean you never fought Seer?


Nope, not yet XD Lol, I'd love to do that hunt Solo too =P It'd be awesome... *wonders*


----------



## Mojim (Mar 3, 2007)

Licca said:
			
		

> Don't know, lost interest I guess.. =/ I just can't pick the game up and play anymore, I don't remember what I've been doing to it on my last go =X


*SIGH* :[ I guess you've made your mind huh? :] 
But you do still have the save file right? 

As for me I still play the game, but not too often though. I got too many distractions and stuff that preventing me to beat the game. Lol am still on my way to meet Omega ;], but at a slow pace that is,heh


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 3, 2007)

So yeah, I've had the game for almost two months.

And I haven't played more than two minutes. XD


----------



## Mojim (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Jan, you need to play it


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 4, 2007)

*Help With Final Fantasy XII*

i need some seroius help with it . im in the dungen where these bugs are eating the electricity that i just turned on. i got Basch as a guest and Fran and Bathier are my party members along with Vaan who i play with(not like that x_x). i just released Basch from the haging jail thingy. and just got the electricity turned on. i just got the lisence to use my long sword and like i dont know how to multi attack or to attack more than once per loaded attack. how do i get further without dieing a million deathes like last night? how do i multi attack? can anyone help? i just seen 4 cenematic scenes(the ones that look real) if that helps. thanx.


----------



## Vasp (Mar 4, 2007)

You usually only attack once per attack round. Theres a certain percentage that will allow the attack to strike more then once, but early on, it's not too high.

What you need to do at that part is to keep killing the battery mimics in each zone so that the energy doesn't run out. If your dieing, then either your fighting too many enemies at once, or are too underleveled. If you can't handle the dungeon itself, then you'll need a lot of luck to handle the boss at the end of the dungeon


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 4, 2007)

theres a boss at the end  i got to the second part to where there was two mimics left and these gloop monsters too. i got to the last one in the second part. you know, the train tunnel. i guess before the boss. but it was after lik the first few. and i only have like 4 Phoenix Down and how should my gambits be set up? who should i be? what kind of attacks are best to use against mimiks? like blizzard is the best result ive seen. iv got cure, lightning, fire, first aid, blizzard, and thats it. where is the box to operate the door at the end of the train tunnel?


----------



## The Internet (Mar 4, 2007)

Multi attack is random.

The best thing to do is kill all the large mimics eating the electricity, there's only a certain amount. RUSH FOR THEM. IGNORE EVERYTHING ELSE

Seriously, besides the mimicks there are little shits and bats, they don't cause nearly as much harm as what can come.

The boss at the end is easy


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 5, 2007)

is the boss at the end easier than the fire horse thingy earlier in the dungen?


----------



## Ketchups (Mar 5, 2007)

Use Quickenings and you can kill it in ~20 seconds.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 5, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


>




/endthread


----------



## Rori (Mar 5, 2007)

> iv got cure, lightning, fire, first aid, blizzard, and thats it.



Use Blizzard on the mimics, as well as the boss.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 5, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Use Quickenings and you can kill it in ~20 seconds.



uhhh, how do i use that?


----------



## Vasp (Mar 5, 2007)

Ketchup said:
			
		

> Use Quickenings and you can kill it in ~20 seconds.



Do people even have quickenings at that point? I didn't get my first ones until just before the first Judge >_>

And yeah, Blizzard is the spell of choice, it's their weakness.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Mar 5, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> /endthread



exactly.

my friend, visit  because you wont find better help anywhere

and believe me, that boss is not eally hard, just smack the shit out of him and it will work fine.


----------



## .MeloN. (Mar 5, 2007)

On the boss i just set my party members on the boss and just kept killing the little things as they spawn. Quite easy tbh.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 5, 2007)

To get the magic you need to buy it from the shop and then get the LP required. Do you have any magic at all? Cure would be a good one to have, you can then set the 1st gambit on a character to cure any member with below 30% (Or one of those percentages.) If by chance you have the technique 'First Aid', it would be good to equip that as a gambit on one character if you haven't got cure. That way your members HP should stay up.

You can buy magic and techniques from shops in the towns. 

Other than that, stay in areas around your save point and train them up. That way if you're struggling you can go back and save and heal.



			
				Ketchup said:
			
		

> Use Quickenings and you can kill it in ~20 seconds.





Luna_Light said:


> uhhh, how do i use that?



Quickenings are at certain points on the LP board. Only one character can get each quickening. The symbol is normally a flame and you need 50 Lp once you get to it. Once you get a quickening whilst fighting you should be able to click on 'Mist' and use it. 

Although, you can only use it once your MP is full. It's a limit break, if you'd want to call it that.


----------



## cygnus (Mar 6, 2007)

Ha! I'm past the Lhusu mines and up til now I've just melee'd everything. I've beat all of the 7 hunts I can do so far without using any status effects either lol. Not even blind. The Cluckatrice was a bitch.

The Skeletons in Lhusu are mad for levelling up and then their loot sells for shitloads. Good times.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 6, 2007)

Is it wrong to be in the same bit for a week now because I love getting 100+ chains?


----------



## Mojim (Mar 7, 2007)

^ No it's not. That's a good thing


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 7, 2007)

uhh, i got first aide and cure and thunder and blizzard and poisna i think thats all the ones i have. but theyre equiped to all my charectors. i dont think i have quickenings at this point?


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 7, 2007)

Since you have Fran now I think you are able to get quickenings. It's just finding them on the LP board and getting to them which requires lot's of LP. If you look on your board on squares you don't yet have it should say 70LP Augment for example. Look for one that says 50LP and quickening and see which character is nearest to it, so they can get it. 

Although, I don't think you really need to use a quickening on the boss. I don't remember using one and I still beat it. 

The best thing to do is put Frans first gambit to Cure an ally under 30%hp? Since I remember her having quite a high MP. I can't remember which gambits you have at that point. That way she'll automatically cure party members so you don't have to worry about them having a low hp. You could always put Balthier on First Aid also to back her up. 

Also, whilst going through the place attack the Battery Mimes first, if the power level keeps dropping then more monsters will show up, which you don't really want. Although, you may want to put the Gambit 'Attack party leaders target' on. That way you'll defeat Battery mimes easier since they won't be running off attacking the one nearest to them. 


What lvl are your people?


----------



## RedKing (Mar 7, 2007)

hi luna light, i've beaten the game and would like to give u some advices. 

first of all, use your leader to attack the enemies one at a time, set your allies' gambits to attack leader's target so that enemies are eliminated fast to minimise your hp lost. Normal attacks are sufficient to kill normal monsters.

secondly, if u feel that u run out of mp fast, use them only for curing. However, if u haven't noticed, mp regenerates back when u run around. So after u clear a section, just heal your characters to full hp and start to run around to gain back the mp.

third, if ur characters die too fast until ur supply of phoenix downs are insufficient, that means some of your characters are too weak. Never use those characters to engage an enemy to minimise their hp lost. Instead, use your highest hp character as a tank or as your leader to lure the enemy and the weak characters stand at his back to do some damage from far distance (bow etc) or even use them to heal the tank.

hope that would help


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 8, 2007)

wow, thats good advice. thanx, ill use it. but the only character that dies super fast is Basch and i cant do anything with him .hes just a guess right now. ill do everything you said...


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 8, 2007)

YES!!!! thanx for the advice. i just opened the second gate. does this lead to the boss or more mimiks that need to be killed?


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 8, 2007)

*sigh* im at the boss level and i died. how do i beet her? please help.... and howcome i dont have any magicks? its at 0 and it wont build back up again... why is that?


----------



## RedKing (Mar 8, 2007)

check your accessory. Some accessories reduce your mp to 0 when equipped


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 8, 2007)

Mojim said:


> *SIGH* :[ I guess you've made your mind huh? :]
> But you do still have the save file right?
> 
> As for me I still play the game, but not too often though. I got too many distractions and stuff that preventing me to beat the game. Lol am still on my way to meet Omega ;], but at a slow pace that is,heh


I still have my 5 gamesaves XD And I just need to get back to it sometime I guess =P

I want to continue playing sometime, but it's kinda boring since I have no one to play with/against. =X I know someone irl that's only in the Tomb of Raithwall(?) and he just bought the game like, 3 days ago, so I guess I'll wait for him XD


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 8, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> *sigh* im at the boss level and i died. how do i beet her? please help.... and howcome i dont have any magicks? its at 0 and it wont build back up again... why is that?


If your MP is at 0 and it's not coming back up again, then most likely you're using the Manufactured Nethicite. =X

Heh, always make sure you check what an accessory does before equipping it. ^___^';



*http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=141313*


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 8, 2007)

i defenetly will remember that. but how do i kill the mimic queen?


----------



## Vasp (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, just setup some good gambits. Have a designated healer, a tank who takes most of the damage, and the third person who helps heal when necessary, and does damage when not needed for healing.

At this point, the game isn't all too complicated yet with gambits and abilities and stuff. Setup a few Cure gambits, like, Ally:Any -> HP <=70% == Cure, and have an emergancy gambit, like, Ally:Any -> HP <=50% == Hi-Potion. That'll help keep your members alive.

As for your tank, setup gambits so that it pics the designated mob to fight, and the other 2 respond and fight the same mob. Also, give it some emergancy healing gambits too. Same as above, but maybe a lower HP proc, like HP <= 40% or something like that.

And for your third member, have a mix of both, does damage and heals.

The magick of choice here is Blizzard. Don't want to use the neticite, as it takes away all MP, which is a big no no. Just be prepared, have lots of spare potions and hi-potions if you can get them, and equip your party properly. If someone is mainly your mage, then have them wear mystic gear. Where as, if someone is your tank and damage dealer, then heavy armor is where it's at. The third member, depending on their weapon, you could alter what you have them wear. But I kept mine in Light armor, as it helped boost the weapon they were using, and gave decent boosts to both damage and magick.

Boss fights are much easier if you prepare enough. More preparation = easier fights. Leveling up a lot doesn't hurt either though ;D


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 9, 2007)

i beat it. and now im on my way to find Penelo in the sky piret thingy. i saved and quit for tonight cuz its late. but tell me what happends next. what i need to know.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 9, 2007)

What level are you? You have to fight a Judge soon you see.

If you're not already on the ship I suggest you go out and train/do some hunts. That way you can make money too. Any loot you have just sell it for the time being. That way you can buy more shizzle.

Haha, I've only just done the tomb. I feel the need to go back and kill some more Yensa's.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 9, 2007)

when i made it outside i killed EVERYTHING in sight. but everyone(besides Basch) is still level 6 for some reason. but i just bought a new spear that has 30 damage for Vaan and im gonna play as Basch now(since i can). ill go out into the desert and kill everything and i might do a hunt.(most likely will x_x) i mean when i get home from school im  gonna play for like 10 hours(or so). since its Friday and i got nothing to do anyway thanx everyone for your tremendous help.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 9, 2007)

That probably is the best thing to do. Plus, doing the hunts and fighting certain foes you'll get money, and it will also increase LP so you can get better shizzle on the LP board and lvl you up.  

I know quite a lot of people say; "omgz u dont need to be dat high a lvl i beat mine on lvl 2!" or some crap like that, I just consider it better to be a couple of levels higher than needed. That way I shouldn't encounter any problems with beasts!


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 9, 2007)

hehe, yeah. thats what i thought. and i just mainly beat the asses of wolves and these chickens rolling around on the landscape. now i must play and i will check back before i go. also, tell me what happends next after i get on the ship...


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 10, 2007)

ok, im finally ready to fight the 'Judge A' and 'Judge B' along with the Imperial Soldiers. what is the best way to win. ive tried numerous times and died everytime. i just run away from all the Imperial Soldiers and the laser beam things to get there. since i only had Balthier the first time. now, how do i kill them? whats their weakness? i got new spells. they are slow, and imobilize and everyone has it as well. how should i set my gambits? i still dont have quickenings... help


----------



## Shiron (Mar 10, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> ok, im finally ready to fight the 'Judge A' and 'Judge B' along with the Imperial Soldiers. what is the best way to win. ive tried numerous times and died everytime. i just run away from all the Imperial Soldiers and the laser beam things to get there. since i only had Balthier the first time. now, how do i kill them? whats their weakness? i got new spells. they are slow, and imobilize and everyone has it as well. how should i set my gambits? i still dont have quickenings... help


Yeah, that was a hard fight for me too (I was level 12 or 13 at the time). I set my gambits to:
1. Ally HP < 70% Cure
2. Ally HP < 70% Potion (for when your MP runs out).
3. Foe: Nearest visible Attack.

Other than that, I just focused my attacks on one peson at a time, being sure to heal when my HP got low and use magic like Blinda when I got status ailments.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 10, 2007)

damn it. Vaan, Fran, and Balthier are level 7 and Basch is level 8. but Basch and Vaan have a Javilan(i think thats what its called) that has hit points up to 30. do you think i can beat it?


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 12, 2007)

DAMN IT!!!! someone plz help me!! im fucking pissed that no one fucking is!!!! plz help me ><


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 12, 2007)

I think you should focus on healing your characters. The boss/enemies will eventually go down, so don't bother about your damage output. If you still don't have the necessary gambits for healing, you have to do things manually. 

And kill tons of Imperial Soldiers to level up your characters a bit.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 12, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:


> And kill tons of Imperial Soldiers to level up your characters a bit.



Exactly what I was thinking. 

Do some quick leveling up by fighting the Imperial Soldiers. You'll also get some more LP that way, so use it to your advantage on the LP board. 

Just make sure you have a gambit on one of your party members to heal, by using cure. If you really need to, put a 2nd gambit on, first aid would probably be alright. 

Just keep attacking, if you take the judges down then the imperials will go down with them, so don't worry about them. Set the gambits to attack the party leaders target. If you're abit iffy about that, then atleast have one of your party members have the gambit 'attack nearest foe' or whatever it's called. 

If you're really struggling and have low hp and seem to be running out of MP. Use a few potions, they're quicker to use then Magick, If you feel you really need to use one. 

How far are you away from a quickening? I used one quickening and it defeated one of the Judges straight away, made it much easier.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey guys   I just started this game over the weekend.  I love this new RPG system ^_^  I need some advice though...  I have no money and bosses kick my butt.

I can rush straight through the dungeon/castle without any problems.  When I face a boss though,  my 3 main characters always die and I need to scramble with low level backups, phoenix downs.  I use protect/shell before the fight, then slow the boss.  Should I be using more spells?

The latest fight I've had is with Vossler in the Tomb.  I was doing fine until he went berserk/enraged?  At the end 5 characters dead with 1 alive (used about 5 phoenix downs) 

I haven't read any of the posts because I'm trying to avoid spoilers.   My main party is Vann (tank), Basch (tank), Ashe (main healer - backup tank).  They all are level 18 with Zorlin Blades  Vann & Basch each have one mist ability.  Battle speed set to max


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 12, 2007)

Well firstly it might because you need better armour? But obviously you need money which you said you don't have a lot of. Since you've only just done the tomb bit, I suggest you go back to my favourite slaughtering place. The Ogri-Yensa sandsea part. If you run around there it's a great place to get 100+ attack chains. Which means you get more loot/better loot in some cases and aquire gil at the same time, aswell as leveling up. 

If you didn't know, you can sell your loot to shops, which also opens up the Bazaar menu. (In shops) Thus you can buy special items/packs.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tip   I'll head there to get some money.  Is it worth saving the teleportation stones?  I assume I'll get to use the ship later on.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 12, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Do some quick leveling up by fighting the Imperial Soldiers. You'll also get some more LP that way, so use it to your advantage on the LP board.
> 
> ...



umm, actually, Balthier has the First Aid gambit and Fran has the Cure gambit. but i also put cure gambits on Vaan and Basch. Vaan is like 255 or so hp and 34 or so mp. i dont really pay much attention to the others. who should i play as? Basch has a super strong staff as do Vaan. its 30 hit points. how do i know where to get a quickeneing? i mightnalready have one, but how do i equip it if i do?

P.S. i dont think i can battle all those soldiers and then fight the judges... i tried that the first time and i nly had Baltheir left with no more phoenix down. should i still try?

P.P.S. Ino_Pig, love the new avi/sig pic -^_^- theyre soo very cute... moogels are the cutest things EVER!!!


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 12, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> Thanks for the tip   I'll head there to get some money.  Is it worth saving the teleportation stones?  I assume I'll get to use the ship later on.



You don't get the ship for awhile so it's good to save as many teleportation stones as you can. That way, if you feel like taking a break from where you are you can just teleport somewhere else, do a couple of hunts etc. It's also good if you want to go buying things you've seen in a previous village when you're nowhere near. I do that a lot. Heh. 

Also, doing the hunts will get you some Gil and some new items.  

@*Luna_Light:* I can't remember exactly but when you come out of the the little cell in which you save, when the alarm goes off does it shut the door that leads to the save? If it doesn't, then try fighting some Imperials and keep going back and saving. That way you're healed everytime you save and if you level up and don't end up saving then you'll have to start over again.

The only way you'll know if you have a quickening on a character is to either select Mist on your battle menu, or if you go to main menu if you just look at your characters they should have an orange circle underneath their stats. Also if a character of yours do have a Quickening, on their License Board it should have a picture of the character on a square.

P.S - Thankyou, I love Moogles.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah, the door doesnt shut. and im gonna set Fran(my big healer) to cure 50% below and slow leaders target. Balthier is a back up tank and back up healer. Vaan and Basch are my main tanks. i heal some of my allies somtimes. and ill give it another try, thanx...


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 13, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> You don't get the ship for awhile so it's good to save as many teleportation stones as you can. That way, if you feel like taking a break from where you are you can just teleport somewhere else, do a couple of hunts etc. It's also good if you want to go buying things you've seen in a previous village when you're nowhere near. I do that a lot. Heh.
> 
> Also, doing the hunts will get you some Gil and some new items.



I managed to afford two Gladius daggers at the Jahara village thanks to you   I did that hunt for the golden amulet which doubles my license points too ^_^  I feel so happy


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 13, 2007)

*@GaryDAI:* Haha, no problem.  If you need any more help then just ask. 

*@Luna_Light:* If you're still struggling then I could always go check which would be the best way for you to do it. I still have a save file from around that point I think. 

Although, your character set-up at the moment sounds pretty good to me. You should be able to do it.


----------



## Batman (Mar 13, 2007)

We'll I've done everything worthwhile in this game except for taking on the final boss, which will probably be easy with all of the mindless leveling up I did to complete those hunts, but anyways, here's Batman's Brief Review.

*Graphics:* Awesome. Best of the best. No complaints here.
*
Gameplay:* Interesting and fun, but not much strategy is involved. Magic is pretty much secondary, and tankmages become the norm for most characters.
Customization however is TIZIGHT! Anyone can be anything, however it'd be nice if differnet outfits could be worn aestheticly so that Vaan didn't run around looking like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

*Sound:* Great! Top notch. All effects were acounted for. The voice acting was fucking spectacular.

*Music:* Horribly dismal and boring. Nothing that stood out. I miss the cool overworld music and the memorable battle songs. A huge disapointment.

*Story:* Bad. Who was the main character again? Why should I care about any of this? What's the real threat to humanity? Why should my party care at all? There were just a few of the questions that the script writers never asked themselves.

*Extras:* Nice but not great. A lot to do, but I can't really describe it as fun. Too much like an MMO.

Overall Score  8/10 Dattebayos kyu kyu kyu kyu kyu kyu kyu kyu


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 13, 2007)

It's odd, but it feels like I'm playing Everquest when I play FF12.  I never played WoW or any other MMORPG so I can't make comparison to them  

The world is so freaken large.  Running through low level places is always fun.  Just run past everything or kill them if you're bored  The crystal teleportation system is just like the PoK books  

I guess it helps that this is only the second PS2 game I played.  I don't know how I'm going to play FFX, Dragon Quest 8 now.  I'm in love with this new RPG style.  Maybe I should of played them before FF12... I couldn't wait though


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 13, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> @Luna_Light:[/b] If you're still struggling then I could always go check which would be the best way for you to do it. I still have a save file from around that point I think.
> 
> Although, your character set-up at the moment sounds pretty good to me. You should be able to do it.



well, yeah, ive been killing like all the imperial soldiers and i mean ALL OF THEM. and i kept going back to save and all and to eal my members. Vaan is now level 9, Basch is like 10 or 11, Balthier is 8, Fran is 8, and Vossler is still 11. and i keep dieing why do i keep dieing when i get to the judges? i got my gambits set to heal(Fran and Baltheir) and Basch and Vaan to attack. i got Baltheir to cast Slow and Imobilize as well and i keep dieing. what am i doing wrong here? i dont understand it. i guess i could defeat more Imperial Soldiers and level up Vaan to 12 or even 13 if i can. but that would take me a little while too. i guess i need to if i can. i mean, its just like another 3 hours of straight gaming to level up on 48-62 ex(that i recall x_x) a peice. but those pesky red laser webs keep getting me in deep touble and i get over my head alot when i accedently walk into one so i can get some distance between me and my target(its best if they dont have guns). i think i should have been able to take down thos judges no problem, but i cant. i only have one Phoenix Down and i use it on either Fran, Basch, or Vossler. whoever dies first i heal back. it hard to keep an eye on Vossler(cuz i was told to keep him alive at ALL costs) and attack those damned judges and stay away from the Imperial Soldiers. i can never kill one judge. plz help me out...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2007)

I just played earlier today,for the first time in months.
I'm probably going to beat the game by the end of the week,hopefully.


----------



## Batman (Mar 14, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> well, yeah, ive been killing like all the imperial soldiers and i mean ALL OF THEM. and i kept going back to save and all and to eal my members. Vaan is now level 9, Basch is like 10 or 11, Balthier is 8, Fran is 8, and Vossler is still 11. and i keep dieing why do i keep dieing when i get to the judges? i got my gambits set to heal(Fran and Baltheir) and Basch and Vaan to attack. i got Baltheir to cast Slow and Imobilize as well and i keep dieing. what am i doing wrong here? i dont understand it. i guess i could defeat more Imperial Soldiers and level up Vaan to 12 or even 13 if i can. but that would take me a little while too. i guess i need to if i can. i mean, its just like another 3 hours of straight gaming to level up on 48-62 ex(that i recall x_x) a peice. but those pesky red laser webs keep getting me in deep touble and i get over my head alot when i accedently walk into one so i can get some distance between me and my target(its best if they dont have guns). i think i should have been able to take down thos judges no problem, but i cant. i only have one Phoenix Down and i use it on either Fran, Basch, or Vossler. whoever dies first i heal back. it hard to keep an eye on Vossler(cuz i was told to keep him alive at ALL costs) and attack those damned judges and stay away from the Imperial Soldiers. i can never kill one judge. plz help me out...



It's probably going to take a bit longer, man. Just keep leveling and leveling untill you;re chaacters are in their tens. Don't get discouraged!


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 14, 2007)

that will take some serious time to level up to the tens for ALL my characters... *sigh* i guess since i gotta so i can beat the game. geez, why the hell did they make this game so hard? no infinit health cheats. no cheats at all for that matter. but what should i exactally do when i get into the rom with the meanie judges?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2007)

RPG's with cheats...best RPG idea ever. Too bad it can't happen without something a love, a Codebreak--*Gets shot for speaking of such ill deeds as using a cheat device*

There ARE codes that you can use with a cheat device though. I do admit, it's harder than the easy rompfest of most FF's as of late, but isn't as hard as the early installments, where level grinding was something that was mandated to progress in the game.

I can't wait till you get to that dragon later in the game, he gave me such a ass whipping D:


----------



## Batman (Mar 14, 2007)

Lol yeah this game kinda has grind issues. And even then the bosses are tough. I dunno I kinda like the fact that the bosses are tough because you have to think a bit. Been a long time since I died a long the way in an RPG, but yeah keep leveling.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 14, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> well, yeah, ive been killing like all the imperial soldiers and i mean ALL OF THEM. and i kept going back to save and all and to eal my members. Vaan is now level 9, Basch is like 10 or 11, Balthier is 8, Fran is 8, and Vossler is still 11. and i keep dieing why do i keep dieing when i get to the judges? i got my gambits set to heal(Fran and Baltheir) and Basch and Vaan to attack. i got Baltheir to cast Slow and Imobilize as well and i keep dieing. what am i doing wrong here? i dont understand it. i guess i could defeat more Imperial Soldiers and level up Vaan to 12 or even 13 if i can. but that would take me a little while too. i guess i need to if i can. i mean, its just like another 3 hours of straight gaming to level up on 48-62 ex(that i recall x_x) a peice. but those pesky red laser webs keep getting me in deep touble and i get over my head alot when i accedently walk into one so i can get some distance between me and my target(its best if they dont have guns). i think i should have been able to take down thos judges no problem, but i cant. i only have one Phoenix Down and i use it on either Fran, Basch, or Vossler. whoever dies first i heal back. it hard to keep an eye on Vossler(cuz i was told to keep him alive at ALL costs) and attack those damned judges and stay away from the Imperial Soldiers. i can never kill one judge. plz help me out...


Wait, maybe there's something wrong with your gambit..

And those judges you mentioned, they're not bosses, right?


----------



## UltraJounin (Mar 14, 2007)

I just beat it last night (NO SPOILERS).  

Took me about 115hrs. I can easily say I spent 30+ hrs on leveling up, hunts, side missions and being lost   And with all that I still left a lot undone.  There were even areas of the map I never visited (Cerobi Steppe) and many weapons and armor I never even had the chance to get.

Overall the game was fun, i'll give it a 7.75 out of 10.  I had some issues with the "weak" summons, the final boss and the main character being a plan ole teen, yet the strongest by far in all aspects (magic & strength).  But its been years since I've played a FF game (last one was 9) so it was good to get back in the swing of things.

Next on my list:
God of War 2
TMNT
Jade Empire (PC)


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 14, 2007)

It took 20 minutes but I finally beat the Ice Esper Mateus.  I didn't notice she had reflect on and I disabled two of my characters   I tried killing the 5 other ice things that were guarding her, but it didn't work.  I don't know what happened but none of them died!

So I said screw it and had everyone attack the Esper.  15 minutes later I beat her with her damn things beating on me all that time.  It's a miracle that I didn't even need to revive 

Random question   Should I be buying those Grimoire in the bazaar?  There's 5 on sale for 18-22k!


----------



## Key (Mar 14, 2007)

This game is so easy, come on the boss are so weak, all it take is a 15 hit mist/quickening and its over. Plus if you have the MP generating abilities like getting hit or hitting an enemy and gaining mp, so boring, it's like infinite mp which you can heal and heal. FFXII is the worst ever in history, the worst FF ever. I like the battle system but the story line of the game is pure crap. I movies scene are so horrible boring, I skip all of them. I swear this game is so boring I just keep skipping the movie scene and just wanted to continued on getting new magicks and seeing new places. FFXII is so fucken weak, why squaresoft, why! I hate square-enix, they stinks, what happen to the FF like VII,VII,X?


----------



## Key (Mar 14, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> i will do that. ill do the chains. and i dont have any summonings or quickenings...



You SUCK, period. I gotta be harsh on you dude, seriously you fucken stink! Are you even using the LP grid? Set your gambits to anyone>30%HP >Cure!
I used a 9hit mist and killed the judge in one try, all the judge did was take 6 steps and he was dead. Come on,FFXII is so fucken boring and easy and you dont even have to effort to level up? Leveling up and battling is the fun part of FFXII that is so addicting. Just keep chaining and quit fleeing you moron, and dont start complaining I dont have any more potions or pheonix down. I'll slap the shit out of you, if you cant even beat the judge and have to come in here asking for help, imagine the hunts and other boss.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 14, 2007)

Key said:


> This game is so easy, come on the boss are so weak, all it take is a 15 hit mist/quickening and its over. Plus if you have the MP generating abilities like getting hit or hitting an enemy and gaining mp, so boring, it's like infinite mp which you can heal and heal. FFXII is the worst ever in history, the worst FF ever. I like the battle system but the story line of the game is pure crap. I movies scene are so horrible boring, I skip all of them. I swear this game is so boring I just keep skipping the movie scene and just wanted to continued on getting new magicks and seeing new places. FFXII is so fucken weak, why squaresoft, why! I hate square-enix, they stinks, what happen to the FF like VII,VII,X?



uhh, not to be mean, but THIS IS A FUCKING FINAL FANTASY XII HELP THREAD!!! so i, nor anyone else im sure would want to hear your bitching about your fucking opinion. this is for help. if your not gonna help, dont fucking post here. man i dont know why but i just got soo pissed off at that. but DO NOT post your opinion on Final Fantasy XII when we love it and we want help in it.


----------



## Key (Mar 14, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> uhh, not to be mean, but THIS IS A FUCKING FINAL FANTASY XII HELP THREAD!!! so i, nor anyone else im sure would want to hear your bitching about your fucking opinion. this is for help. if your not gonna help, dont fucking post here. man i dont know why but i just got soo pissed off at that. but DO NOT post your opinion on Final Fantasy XII when we love it and we want help in it.



Did you read my second post? Read the gambit hint, it could help you alot and dont tell me you forgot to buy the cure magicks.
Also FFXII stinks, and also the anger your feeling is a gratitude from me to help you become stronger in FFXII because you sound like a first timer playing FF.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 14, 2007)

Key said:


> Did you read my second post? Read the gambit hint, it could help you alot and dont tell me you forgot to buy the cure magicks.
> Also FFXII stinks, and also the anger your feeling is a gratitude from me to help you become stronger in FFXII because you sound like a first timer playing FF.



uhh, even a total retard could figure and look at the time of your post, then my following post, then your folowing post. it was after your first one. so i didnt read it at that point because it wasnt posted yet... (dumb ass)


----------



## Shiron (Mar 14, 2007)

People, keep it civil... Anyway,



			
				GaryDAI said:
			
		

> It took 20 minutes but I finally beat the Ice Esper Mateus. I didn't notice she had reflect on and I disabled two of my characters  I tried killing the 5 other ice things that were guarding her, but it didn't work. I don't know what happened but none of them died!
> 
> So I said screw it and had everyone attack the Esper. 15 minutes later I beat her with her damn things beating on me all that time. It's a miracle that I didn't even need to revive
> 
> Random question   Should I be buying those Grimoire in the bazaar?  There's 5 on sale for 18-22k!


Hmm, what worked for my (for beating the Ice Esper) was making sure my main party all had Ice Shields. I also made sure at least one person (for me, Vaan) had a Nihijinn (sp?) Belt, so he was immune to Sleep and could wake up the others if they fell asleep.

Hmm, I'm not sure what you're problem with the enemies she summoned would be... I mangaed to take them out first when I fought her without too much trouble (I just attacked them until they died).

As for the Grimoire, that depends. What they do (in case you don't know) is just enable the theft of rarer items. So, if you seem to use Steal a lot, then go for it. If not, then they're not really worth it.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 15, 2007)

GaryDAI said:
			
		

> Random question  Should I be buying those Grimoire in the bazaar? There's 5 on sale for 18-22k!


Yes you should  It will make your life much easier later in the game,especially for obtaining ultimate weapons ^^. They make enemies drop rare items and such. In fact, whenever you see those Grimoire, just buy it.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 15, 2007)

Do I have to turn those rare items in later on?  I don't want to accidentally sell them 

I just got the sword of kings.  Luckily you can't sell it by accident!


----------



## Mojim (Mar 15, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> Do I have to turn those rare items in later on?  I don't want to accidentally sell them
> 
> I just got the sword of kings.  Luckily you can't sell it by accident!


It doesn't matter where or when you sell them, the Bazaar/shops NCP will memorize it for you in other words, they will handle your selling items that you sold at the bazaar/shops.

That sword is nothing, it's just a merely normal sword. Nothing ordinary about it.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 15, 2007)

and no helping me i see....


----------



## Mojim (Mar 15, 2007)

^ I'll help you...but what's the problem?


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 15, 2007)

Just post up anything. I'm planning on continuing my seem-to-be-endless-quest for Soul of Thamasa. Damn that stupid thing kicked my soul all the way over to Valkyrie Profile.


----------



## anticute (Mar 15, 2007)

I still didn't beat FFXII  the internet is WAY to distracting!


----------



## Mojim (Mar 15, 2007)

@Fuzen: Lol...you still haven't got that damn thing yet? Spend more of your time at Nechrohol of Nabudis and keep on killing those bastards!  It really depends on luck though


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 15, 2007)

@Mojim: Yea, no luck so far. All this time I've been dedicating most of my past time playing VP2: Silmeria. Maybe I'll give it a shot tonight, we'll see how thing goes.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 15, 2007)

if you guys go to page number 126 i got alot of my current status of my FFXII file. thatll help....


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 15, 2007)

Those judges...maybe you can try this. When your party encounter a group with Imperial soldiers with judges, take those judges out first. After all of the judges are outz, heal and take out other Imperial soldiers or run away instead. 

A party of Basch, Vaan and Balthier (all equipped with strong, melee weapons) is recommended. And level them up until 18-20th (my average party level was 20). 

Do you happen to have Vossler in your party?


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 15, 2007)

I beat the game without Dying Once my first try 

Seriously though, this was the easiest FF yet


----------



## Batman (Mar 15, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> I beat the game without Dying Once my first try
> 
> Seriously though, this was the easiest FF yet



I died at the first boss fight of the flaming horse, and once later. Then I realized  all of the easy iwin buttons they have available in the game.


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just started playing through it a 2nd time hoping to get the zodiac spear and all the other legendaries


----------



## Batman (Mar 15, 2007)

It kinda pissed me off when I was about 70 hours into the game, I started to read from the strategey guide and it told me I was not allowed to get the zodiac spear because I opened some chest in the beginning of the game.

Talk about being all about the money. You can't have access to certain secrets unless you read the strategy guide. There was no way of me knowing that. 8 hours into the game, I'm going to open a chest. It's not like in FF7 where there is cleverly worded cautious dialogue like "Do you take the kids money?" Many gamers upon reading this are going to know that something is up and just leave it alone, but in this game they just fuck you from the get go.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 15, 2007)

I missed the spear, too. Damn ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) programmers.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 15, 2007)

^ That spear is good, but not great


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 15, 2007)

Mojim said:


> It doesn't matter where or when you sell them, the Bazaar/shops NCP will memorize it for you in other words, they will handle your selling items that you sold at the bazaar/shops.
> 
> That sword is nothing, it's just a merely normal sword. Nothing ordinary about it.



Wow I bought three Grimoire and noticed the difference right away.  Loot is dropping everywhere......$$$$$$$$$  

I'm running around that jungle near Eruyt village and killing those foxes for their pelts.  It's odd but I'm using my three low level characters now (level 20ish).  I don't want my main characters to be overpowered (they're level 34 atm).  It'll take the fun out of the game


----------



## Batman (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not really stressin it now, what's pissing me off now is that I can't get this effing shiled. I need to get Wyrm livers, but I don't want to fucking waste my time chaining wyms just to get descent drops. Sigh. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## Batman (Mar 15, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> Wow I bought three Grimoire and noticed the difference right away.  Loot is dropping everywhere......$$$$$$$$$
> 
> I'm running around that jungle near Eruyt village and killing those foxes for their pelts.  It's odd but I'm using my three low level characters now (level 20ish).  I don't want my main characters to be overpowered (they're level 34 atm).  It'll take the fun out of the game



Lol just read in the strategy guide that it recomends for you to be level 45+ to take on the last boss. LMAO. I was 45 way back when. Doing all of this exttra stuff really puts the game on easy mode. Looks like the final boss will be easy for you as well, GaryDAI.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea I'm sensing that the end is getting close.  That's why I'm trying to delay the inevitable   Leveling up my low level characters while making money ^_^

I don't want the game to end!


----------



## Mojim (Mar 15, 2007)

You guys, the game storyline is nothing (every FF series is like that), if you want challenging, try the side quest and stuff. They're FUN and way harder..lol XD

@Batman: Get those wyrm livers at Cerobi Steppe. I used to spend there for almost 2-3 hours,and I remember one time I got 6-8 wyrm livers at that period. To make it have higher chance for it to drop, buy those Grimoire thingy


----------



## Batman (Mar 15, 2007)

Mojim said:


> You guys, the game storyline is nothing (every FF series is like that), if you want challenging, try the side quest and stuff. They're FUN and way harder..lol XD
> 
> @Batman: Get those wyrm livers at Cerobi Steppe. I used to spend there for almost 2-3 hours,and I remember one time I got 6-8 wyrm livers at that period. To make it have higher chance for it to drop, buy those Grimoire thingy



I bought all the grimoire tomes, and Cerobi Steppes is where I've been hunting them, but I keep gettint Wyrm Scales no matter what I do. Even when I poach!! I've acquired Like 35 scales !!! The game hates me.


----------



## shingen (Mar 15, 2007)

F Dis man
next time i take this game for a ride i'm using a walkthrough
that gambit system is mest up
or maybe i'm just too used to real time battles.
Personally it wouldve had been better if you could control them like say secret of mana     IMO

but this game has the best build your character exp whatever 
i could sit and destroy monsters for like 3 hours without even knowing.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 15, 2007)

@Batman: Well then, you just have to keep on trying. That's the only way to obtained it. Just be patient, it takes time. Those thing sometimes really depends on luck though :sweat 

That's what I did


----------



## Batman (Mar 15, 2007)

Just one question, did you get yours through poaching, drops, or high chained drops?


----------



## Mojim (Mar 15, 2007)

^ Nope, I did the normal way ---> Kill it (Wyrm Dragon) = it drops Wyrm Liver and sometimes I got Wyrm Scale too ^^


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 15, 2007)

Can someone help me. It's been awhile since I've played the game, so I don't remember any names. But i'm on the airship where I rescue the princess. And when I have to walk back to where I started I fight the one Judge guy and I just die...horribly...I most likely need to level up right? My guys are only between lvl 10-13.

Sorry once again I do not remember the names at the moment.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 15, 2007)

Zubatron said:


> Can someone help me. It's been awhile since I've played the game, so I don't remember any names. But i'm on the airship where I rescue the princess. And when I have to walk back to where I started I fight the one Judge guy and I just die...horribly...I most likely need to level up right? My guys are only between lvl 10-13.
> 
> Sorry once again I do not remember the names at the moment.


Hmm, I'd reccomend at least being level 15 or 16 to fight him. And also, do you have any Quickenings (they made the fight against him alot easier for me; I just used a chain of quickenings on the Judge and ended up beating him with just that. Of course, all of my characters had two quickenings at the time, I believe).

If you do have quickenings, then use them to beat the Judge. If not, then focus on the soldiers and take them out first.

Also, what are your gambits like? You should have one person using potions if one of your party member's HP falls below 70% (Ally: Hp <70%: Potion) and one of them using Cure (whichever one that has the most MP) when one of your party member's HP falls below 70% (Ally: HP < 70%: Cure). If you can though, I'd suggest setting your gambits for both of your allies to this:

1. Ally HP <70%: Hi-Potion
2. Ally HP <70%: Cure
3. Ally HP <70%: Potion
4. Attack: Nearest foe.

Of course, that's assuming they each have four gambits (which should be easily doable with a bit of training, if you don't already have them with four). If you only have three though, you can omit the Hi-Potion gambit. However, I wouldn't really try fighting him without having the other three gambits, at least not if you don't have quickenings.


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 15, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Hmm, I'd reccomend at least being level 15 or 16 to fight him. And also, do you have any Quickenings (they made the fight against him alot easier for me; I just used a chain of quickenings on the Judge and ended up beating him with just that. Of course, all of my characters had two quickenings at the time, I believe).
> 
> If you do have quickenings, then use them to beat the Judge. If not, then focus on the soldiers and take them out first.
> 
> ...



O_o Wow I barely understood a word because it has been awhile since I have played. I tried playing the other day and almost forgot everything. That's it I'm just gonna start the game over.....once I finish Disgaea....which will be a longgggggggggg time.

I remember the gambits and the liscene board and all that but I do not remember what quickens are.


----------



## Batman (Mar 15, 2007)

67 Ring Wyrm Scales, 35 Earth Element Crystals. I think I might be doing something wrong. Going to put the game down now before I offer up my Liver in place of the Wyrms who seem to be haning on tightly to theirs.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 15, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> if you guys go to page number 126 i got alot of my current status of my FFXII file. thatll help....



Luna, are you anywhere near a quickening yet? It will really help against the judges. 


I've never used a walkthrough to complete any of the Final Fantasy games the first time round. I like to do it by myself first and if I'm really in the mood I'll start it again and with help from a walkthrough get all the secret shizzle. 

I don't like the idea of having to own/use a walkthrough to get the best items/weapons. It should be just down to the way you play it, if you do side quests etc.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 15, 2007)

This is so funny.  A bunny just kicked my ass 

I got my revenge the second time though ^_^


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 15, 2007)

Which Bunny?

... I would laugh if it was one of the ones you find on the Giza Plains. 


I've yet to take my revenge on that Dinosaur near the beginning of the game. I didn't know what level it was. Oh, how I look forward to slaughtering the bitch.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Which Bunny?
> 
> ... I would laugh if it was one of the ones you find on the Giza Plains.
> 
> ...



  That T-Rex raped me once when I was like level 5.
I returned later in the game and killed him with one hit...


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 15, 2007)

Skeets said:


> that's T-Rex raped me once when I was like level 5.
> I returned later in the game and killed him with one hit...



YES! That's the baby I'm talking about! I had no idea how strong it was, I couldn't resist the temptation to run over and hit it. 

Who cares what's happening with the Empire, I just want my revenge on that T-Rex.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> YES! That's the baby I'm talking about! I had no idea how strong it was, I couldn't resist the temptation to run over and hit it.
> 
> Who cares what's happening with the Empire, I just want my revenge on that T-Rex.



You should do a Quickening chain on him and get the Black hole...


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 15, 2007)

I know, although, I feel as if I show do a slow battle, torture him a bit, make it look like he's winning then BOOM! We're having steaks for dinner.

I haven't been back to it since, which was when I was about lvl 4.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 15, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Which Bunny?
> 
> ... I would laugh if it was one of the ones you find on the Giza Plains.
> 
> ...



It was the Vorpal Bunny in Golmore Jungle.  It kept running away!  It summoned like 10 skeletons


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> It was the Vorpal Bunny in Golmore Jungle.  It kept running away!  It summoned like 10 skeletons



He's one annoying bitch!
Do berserk on him than he wont run,rather he'll just keep attacking you.
You know you could do rise on the Zombies and they die with one hit.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 15, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> It was the Vorpal Bunny in Golmore Jungle.  It kept running away!  It summoned like 10 skeletons



You know what this means don't you? It's war. This bunny is questioning your manhood.

Anyhoo, I think I'll be going to play some FF2 for awhile. Yay for snes emulators.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> You know what this means don't you? It's war. This bunny is questioning your manhood.
> 
> Anyhoo, I think I'll be going to play some FF2 for awhile. Yay for snes emulators.



lol,I'm playing Tales of Phantasia....


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 15, 2007)

I got a piece of Arcana.  I hear it's important... Is it alright to sell? ^_^


----------



## Mojim (Mar 15, 2007)

^ Yup it's pretty important too, but High Arcana is way important though  I told you before, it's ok to sell where and when 

Have you got the Canopic Jar (Grimoire/Monograph) from the Bazaar?

Since that you guys talked about the Dinosaur (Wild Saurian) at Dalmasca Eastersand, just wanted to let you guys know, that you can gain extra experience from him  The higher his levels are, the higher experience you can get.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2007)

This thread is alive and well.  Makes me happy.  Who's that beauty in your avy Mojim?


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 16, 2007)

Nope no Canopic Jar yet   I think I'm too low to get that 

I got all the monographs though ^_^


----------



## Mojim (Mar 16, 2007)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> This thread is alive and well. Makes me happy. Who's that beauty in your avy Mojim?


Kitsu!!! 
Yea it's still alive and i'm still here...lol XD 
She's one of my favourite celeb in my country <33



			
				GaryDAI said:
			
		

> Nope no Canopic Jar yet  I think I'm too low to get that
> 
> I got all the monographs though ^_^


What do you mean by low?


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 16, 2007)

Batman said:


> 67 Ring Wyrm Scales, 35 Earth Element Crystals. I think I might be doing something wrong. Going to put the game down now before I offer up my Liver in place of the Wyrms who seem to be haning on tightly to theirs.


Do you have the Canopic Jar already? Or maybe...you're missing one of the monographs, the one that makes dragon-family drop better loots.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 16, 2007)

Mojim said:


> Kitsu!!!
> Yea it's still alive and i'm still here...lol XD
> She's one of my favourite celeb in my country <33
> 
> ...



I think I have to complete some high level Monster Hunts for the pieces right?

I'm still trying to complete rank 1-3


----------



## Mojim (Mar 16, 2007)

^ Oh i see. Then you have to clear those rank first  The items that you need are beyond than rank 3+ ^^


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 16, 2007)

Errr, how should I say this...all this while I've been nagging about being unable to obtain 'Soul of Thamasa'.Um, it was not the 'Soul of Thamasa', it was actually  the 'Soul Powder' ingredient. 

SOUL POWDER.

I tried the rare hunt method, the one at the Necrohol, but I can't get the rare game to show up. What do I have to do, exactly, to make the rare game show up? I encounter the Black Element, let it hit me, went to another screen without killing it and such, but nothing happens.  

Help.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 16, 2007)

^ Lol Fuzen, actually there's still another way for you to get that Soul Powder ^^ There's this one enemy called Etem (Ghost/ghoul type monster) and it's located in the Henne Mines (the east hidden section). It's a rare item, so it takes time for it to drops  But becareful, they're pretty nasty though, in fact all those monsters inside the hidden section in Henne Mines are nasty :S


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 16, 2007)

Meaning I do have to pwn all the Espers first before I can get my Tournesol? 

Awww 

I was hoping on pwning all the Espers with my Tournesol. But anyhow, looks like there's no other way around this.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 16, 2007)

^ Yup, but you still can use Tournesol to pwn Yiazmat, Omega and Final Boss..lol XD (fucking overkill )


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 16, 2007)

THANX SOO MUCH EVERYONE!!!! i beat the judges no problem. i just leveled up Vaan to 11, Basch 12, Fran 9, Balthier 11, and Vossler stayed the same(11). i just took out the imperial soldiers first and then focused on the judges. then i got Ashe and all then i found Penelo and then i got Quickenings for Ashe(2 of them) and one for Penelo. and i took out judge Chris soo easy. but now im in the desert trying to find a Dawn Shard i beleive. i have to go to this guys tomb and find it. what do i need to do? what level should my party be at? who should be what(tanks, healers, etc.)? where do i go? i need help.... x_X


----------



## Omega id (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, Welcome back Kitsune... Its me! Gilga!


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 16, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> THANX SOO MUCH EVERYONE!!!! i beat the judges no problem. i just leveled up Vaan to 11, Basch 12, Fran 9, Balthier 11, and Vossler stayed the same(11). i just took out the imperial soldiers first and then focused on the judges. then i got Ashe and all then i found Penelo and then i got Quickenings for Ashe(2 of them) and one for Penelo. and i took out judge Chris soo easy. but now im in the desert trying to find a Dawn Shard i beleive. i have to go to this guys tomb and find it. what do i need to do? what level should my party be at? who should be what(tanks, healers, etc.)? where do i go? i need help.... x_X


Just explore the desert, you'll eventually find your way through.

When you're at the desert, I'll say be patient. Here you will get lost, pwn (if you're not careful), but it's a good chance to level up your party. Since Vossler is in your party, you might want to take out one of your team mate and form a group of 3, instead of 4. This will make the characters level up faster (Vossler will stay at his current level). 

Or you might want to breeze through the desert and level up later at the tomb. No, level up here. You'll regret it later if you don't.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 16, 2007)

*@Luna_light:* YAY! Congrats! You're up to one of the best bits to level up/gets chain attacks. In the Ogir Sandsea, fight loads of Yensas in one go. You're capable of getting a 300+ attack chains there. I leveled my people up to 27 from just running around there. Not only that, you aquire bits of money after attacking them, so without really noticing your Gil is going up. With the 300+ attack chains you also get more loot too, which you sell for Gil.

Don't worry though, you don't have to be that high a level to complete the tomb though. You could be around lvl.20 and probably do it. 

If you get over 100+ attack chains then watch out, at a certain point a Urutan(sp?) Exile will show up (it's a rare monster) it has over 4000hp. You can kill it by just attacking although It's easier just to cast *Aero* on it a couple of times. 


I'm pretty sure I already have Soul Powder.  Although I'm not on high hunts...


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 16, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I'm pretty sure I already have Soul Powder.  Although I'm not on high hunts...


Gimme...


----------



## Mojim (Mar 16, 2007)

^ Get it yourself you lazy ass!! ...lol


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 16, 2007)

uhh, what is that thing if i may ask...

and im gonna pci kup on it tomorrow and see where it gets me. should i do alot of quikenings? its really hard in the Sandsea. and whats with the "Sandsea?" why is the sand like water? some kinda magick? i got inside some like cave(cavern?) and like there is like no way to get further. theres just sand pitts and i can get around them...


----------



## WolfKiDD (Mar 16, 2007)

damn this game is time consuming! >.<
i beat Kingdom hearts 2 on proud mode in 21 hours!
but on this im at 40 hours and im still only up to the first time you to to mount Mount Bur-Omisace! at lvl 27!
my friend is like lvl 30 and he's still at Raithwall's tomb.. and he cant beat the first demon wall...
and i did! lol i STILL use demon'sbane with ashe , i use hammers with bash and ninja swords with Vaan.
been doing some hunts with larsa because of his unlimited supply of hi-potions and x-potions so im good  saving up to get golden amulets on all my characters so i can go on a farming fest at easterdand XD ( 1 hit kills = easy LP )

and hunts become sooo easy when u haste+protect+shell+beserk your main attackers and just have penelo/whoever ur main white mage is lay low in the rear and heal whoever needs it


----------



## Hitaru (Mar 16, 2007)

This game does take alot of time up, but it's worth every second in my opinion. I have read alot of reviews bad mouthing this game but i dont see why.

Did anyone go to the HMV launch party in London?


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 16, 2007)

@Mojim: My last attempt on getting it (ONE Soul Powder) took me 4+ hours. I end up with -nothing-. 

@Luna_Light: You can ignore the cavern for now, but remember to come back for hunts and other stuffs later in the game. Those Yensa are easy kills, so you might want to finish the fight quickly by assigning 2 tankers. And give your healer a bow, to act as the tanker's support.

Soul Powder - an ingredient for some weapon.

My game clock has already reach 120+ hours, and I'm nowhere near the finishing line.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 16, 2007)

Luna Light said:
			
		

> uhh, what is that thing if i may ask...


It's one of the item to get the Ultimate weapons (strongest weapons) ^^



> should i do alot of quikenings? its really hard in the Sandsea. and whats with the "Sandsea?" why is the sand like water? some kinda magick?


That depends on you. I usually don't use Quickenings oftenly though, only when I'm in danger. If you find it to hard to get through the Sandsea, I suggest you level up a lil bit more. Lol it's just a name 



> i got inside some like cave(cavern?) and like there is like no way to get further. theres just sand pitts and i can get around them...


Ah that place called the Zertinan cavern. Also there's a secret Esper lurking in there. I suggest that you avoid that place for now, come back when you're level 35+


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 17, 2007)

wow, thats a high level. and well, in the CGI animated scene introducing the Sandsea, it had like Vaan kneeling down and holding up a handful of the sand. the sande looked like water but sand colored. and i should level up in the Sandsea i guess? what route should i plan? cuz when i need to get to a place, i have to make out a plan or a trail i need to follow. like the shortest route or the one with not so many "hard" enemies. im really low on my Phoenix Down and Potions for some reason. i had A LOT of them during the judges and stuff but when i noticed, i didnt have hardly any. i dont really know what to do.......


----------



## Zenou (Mar 17, 2007)

So yeah, I beat the game this week. Arghh, annoying ending and final dungeon (annoying as in I didn't like it).

*sigh* At least I have Blue Dragon to look forward to.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 17, 2007)

Are axes slower than swords?  I noticed all the axes are stronger and cheaper than swords.

Diamond Sword = 80 atk = 12,500gil
Francisca axe = 89 atk = 11,500gil


----------



## Key (Mar 17, 2007)

Zeno said:


> So yeah, I beat the game this week. Arghh, annoying ending and final dungeon (annoying as in I didn't like it).
> 
> *sigh* At least I have Blue Dragon to look forward to.



All the movie scenes are crappy, long and boring that doesn't even have a meaning toward FF. I'm near the endng but I still want to kill Yiazmat before I start to end the game


----------



## Mojim (Mar 17, 2007)

@Luna Light: You have to do some exploring on that place first. I don't remember that much about the place, all I can remember is, that place is huge!!

@Fuzen Hou: You must have a pretty bad luck or jinx  Just keep trying ^^



			
				GaryDAI said:
			
		

> Are axes slower than swords? I noticed all the axes are stronger and cheaper than swords.
> 
> Diamond Sword = 80 atk = 12,500gil
> Francisca axe = 89 atk = 11,500gil


Yes axes are much slower than swords, but one thing you have to know that axes damage aren't constant. It means, sometimes the damage from axes can be random. It could get low as 10, but when you get lucky enough...it can deal some heavy damage. But of course, it's a random thing :[


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 17, 2007)

Ahhh I don't like randomness   I think I'll stick with the sword!

This firefly accessory is great too!  No more exp


----------



## Mojim (Mar 17, 2007)

^ Yeah, just stick with swords


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 17, 2007)

*@Luna:* The best thing for you to do is just level up in the Ogir Sandsea by fighting Yensas, they're pretty easy to kill and there is loads of them. I loved going around and just getting high attack chains.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 17, 2007)

Finally obtained a pinch of Soul Powder! Yosh!


----------



## Mojim (Mar 17, 2007)

^ Finally, about time...congratz Fuzen ^^ So you're getting closer to get the Tournesol right?


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, the only thing I need to do now is to sell all the stuff and get my Tournesol (and Masamune). But my PS2 had been on since 5.30pm until just now, so I thought I should give it a short break and go online for a while. ^^

I got it from Vorres, in the Necrohol. Damn, Helvinek and Vorres spawned at the same time. Lucky I got out of the Necrohol alive.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 17, 2007)

cool... good for you Fuzen


----------



## Mojim (Mar 17, 2007)

@Fuzen: I see then. 

Oh you got it from the rare monster,nice! Yeah, that place can be crowded with nasty monsters sometimes :S

And also tonight I decided to continue to play the game after stopped playing it for a long time ^^


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 17, 2007)

@Mojim: Yeah, and I hoped that was the last time I had to go there. Unfortunately, I have to pay another visit to Necrohol to get the Esper. 

Finish the game already. 


@Luna_Light: Thank you.


----------



## Ketchups (Mar 17, 2007)

I have to buy Thief Cuffs, go to the Bomb King and steal a crapload of Bomb Fragments and sell them for ~90.000. Then I can buy Golden Amulets or whatever. After that I'm going into the Necrohol and get the Zodiac Spear. The thing is, I'm really not looking forward to doing all this xD And I have Disgaea 2 to powerlevel in....oh well, c'est la vie


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 17, 2007)

Should my main healer have a quickening ability?  I guess it'll raise her MP?


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 17, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> Should my main healer have a quickening ability?  I guess it'll raise her MP?



It never hurts to. 

Although, Penelo is my main healer and I don't really like to have her use a quickening when I'll be needing her to heal my party during a boss fight.

But on the other hand, that's what ethers are for right?


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 17, 2007)

Well I don't plan to let my healer use quickening.  It just wanted the extra mp   Quickening still confuses me haha


----------



## Key (Mar 18, 2007)

Your healer can still have quickening but just dont use the quickening ability, how old are you people? Think for your damn self and quit depending on others, loser. I cant believe these crap that I'm reading.


----------



## Omega id (Mar 18, 2007)

Calm down, Key.

Though you have a point you don't need to come off sounding like a jerk.

Its best to obtain their quickening just for the extra MP you obtain, then again you don't have to give them Quickening to get extra bars, I think obtaining extra summons do that for you... however the task and process is longer... however you just gave me an idea for my solo-game play file 

I haven't resumed it in a long time so its not too late... I am still early into it with Balthier all by himself...


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 18, 2007)

Key said:


> Your healer can still have quickening but just dont use the quickening ability, how old are you people? Think for your damn self and quit depending on others, loser. I cant believe these crap that I'm reading.



Ain't this the FF12 discussion/help thread   I'll ask all the stupid question I want


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 18, 2007)

@Luna_Diviner: You're going solo from the start? Sounds like an interesting idea, similar to FFX Solo Challenge.


----------



## Omega id (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I already started it, actually its nearly impossible for like the first few hours of the game since I plan on using Balthier ONLY and in the beginning your mostly vaan/penelo.

However on my solo file I am already at the yensa sandsea with Balthier only. I was able to defeat Judge Ghis and the previous judges before him (the ones guarding Ashe) with Balthier alone, and im proud of myself for that because I thought I would never take out Judge Ghis alone as well as those other judges (I remember on my first play-through they gave me some trouble and I had teams then).

Going solo made me realize how extremely useful items like Motes are. In my previous game I never used a mote unless it was a supportive one (like Hastega mote and whatnot).

However I haven't resumed that file in a while, truth is I started it sometime last year... I'm being as lazy as Yondi right now  dont know why I dont feel like resuming my game. I think its cause I spent so much time on my first game (I put over 180+ hrs on it...)

These are my current limits (using the honor system!).:

-Balthier Only
-One-Handed Swords & Shields -Only-
-No Quickenings
-Hashmal, Shemhazai & Ultima Espers -Only-

I forgot what my other limits were... but I'm sure that covers most of um 

The only support I'll be getting is when I obtain Hashmal, Shemhazai & Ultima, meaning 1/3 of the game im going to be alone. I'm planning on doing not only beating the game this way, but beating every option boss and esper this way, minus Yiazmat of course (its impossible with 1 character due to some cheating shit).

EDIT: By the way, Fuzen. I've been meaning to comment on your sig for a whiles now. I really liked that game but it was kind of cheating once you got last technique. I took it upon myself to defeat the final boss without that counter skill 

I remember anticipating Magna Carta for the longest and it was a great game, great plot. Battles just took forever though. I'd be fighting the weakest enemies for like 5-10mins sometimes, kinda annoying.

They should bring War of Genesis over to the states.


----------



## Batman (Mar 18, 2007)

This game was a lot more fun when I thought that character specialization was probable.   Penelo was so much fun to play as a green-mage/bow-staff expert.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 18, 2007)

@Luna Diviner: You even restrict the weapon usage. o_O

I might try it once I finished my current playthrough, using Ashe. Mob hunts and optional bosses are taking forever. >_<

As for Magna Carta...yea, the battle system didn't fare well with the storyline and art concepts. But I'm not against the special move trinity system (you got to have concentration skills to input all those combinations). 

I never use the counter thingy, coz I don't know how it actually works. I was at the middle-to-end part of the game when I left it.


@Batman: Yep, agreed. That, and they should also enable different armor models on characters. Basch outfit suxx. -_-


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2007)

Batman said:


> This game was a lot more fun when I thought that character specialization was probable.   Penelo was so much fun to play as a green-mage/bow-staff expert.



I know what you mean.
Every character in the game plays the same,except for minor stat differences.
Vaan isn't the power house like the older main characters of Final Fantasy,except for maybe part 9.


----------



## Batman (Mar 18, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:


> @Batman: Yep, agreed. That, and they should also enable different armor models on characters. Basch outfit suxx. -_-



I couldn't agree more. And like most people, I'm not too fond of Vaan's outfit either. I have faith that their working on that as we speak (crosses fingers).



> I know what you mean.
> Every character in the game plays the same,except for minor stat differences.
> Vaan isn't the power house like the older main characters of Final Fantasy,except for maybe part 9.



I know . Vaan is prett much inconsequential, kind of like Kimari in FFX. *dodges Kimari fans*


----------



## Omega id (Mar 18, 2007)

> I never use the counter thingy, coz I don't know how it actually works. I was at the middle-to-end part of the game when I left it.



How it works is simple, you input the button commands when you are about to get attacked during the enemies turn. However, the only difference is that the slots are invisible. What you need to know is that every enemy has a -fixed- button combination, so its not random, it depends on what attack you get hit with by the enemy. When you succeed in the counter you basically receive no damage and return the attacks to the enemy with double or triple the damage.

Since you didn't finish the game you had no idea what I was talking about, however. Calintz has a final technique before the end of the game, where its a counter technique but the difference between his and the regular counters is that you see what buttons you gotta press when the enemy attacks you, on top of that he does rediculous damage and it makes the game kinda broken near the end, even though the boss himself is a pain in the ass, its possible to beat him without Calintz' final technique.

Anyway, didn't mean to go off the subject, its a great game however, I might end up playing it again. Great plot twists and everything.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

ok, i want to play Final Fantasy XII but, for some reason my PS2 is being stupid and not going through on the game, or even Maxell(disk cleaner), and it ALWAYS goes through....


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> I'll ask all the stupid question I want



Ask as many "stupid" questions as you want. Don't worry, I won't suffer an Ego trip and refuse to help/answer questions if I can. 

I've not played FF12 for a couple of days now.  I'm suffering withdrawal.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, the outfits design for Vaan and Basch especially, doesn't have the likable factor >_> I can understand why XD


----------



## Batman (Mar 18, 2007)

I just want my male characters to dress like men. And FOR VAAN TO RUN LIKE HE DOESN'T HAVE OVARIES!!!!


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

thats actually kinda sexist thats not very good to say though even if you do have somewhat of a point... you coulda just said Vaan could run faster like a guy or something... not to oppose or anything...


----------



## Batman (Mar 18, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> thats actually kinda sexist thats not very good to say though even if you do have somewhat of a point... you coulda just said Vaan could run faster like a guy or something... not to oppose or anything...



How is is sexist to say that he runs like a girl when he does.  Girls have a distinct way of motions considering the differnt shape of hips and the balancing of boobs. considering VAAN should have a penis and no boobs, he should run like a male, but he does not.

Don't label me with your PC bullshit.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

well sorry for second guessing you...


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 18, 2007)

What system is this for?​


----------



## Vasp (Mar 18, 2007)

It's on the PS2


----------



## Mojim (Mar 18, 2007)

Batman said:


> I just want my male characters to dress like men. And FOR VAAN TO RUN LIKE HE DOESN'T HAVE OVARIES!!!!


 
tencharacterlimit


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 18, 2007)

Just finished the Draknor Lab part  

I need to work on the Mark Hunting stuff.  I managed to finish rank 1-5 so far ^_^


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 19, 2007)

i would have done somthing on Final Fantasy XII, but my PS2 isnt playing tha damned disc, or Kingdom Hearts II. plus, im sick and that doesnt help>< aybe tomorrow since im not gonna go to school ill give it a try...

P.S. who likes my new avi? i like it alot...


----------



## Shiron (Mar 19, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> i would have done somthing on Final Fantasy XII, but my PS2 isnt playing tha damned disc, or Kingdom Hearts II. plus, im sick and that doesnt help>< aybe tomorrow since im not gonna go to school ill give it a try...
> 
> P.S. who likes my new avi? i like it alot...


That sucks. I hope you get it to work; not really sure what would be causing that. 

And I also hope you get better soon.


----------



## cygnus (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm up to the Henne Mines part....I'm still pretty much just meleeing ftw. CBF doing all that gay warmage/ tank RPG bullshit. I only use like 2 or 3 step gambits too...


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 19, 2007)

cygnus said:


> I'm up to the Henne Mines part....I'm still pretty much just meleeing ftw. CBF doing all that gay warmage/ tank RPG bullshit. I only use like 2 or 3 step gambits too...


Care to share? 

My gambit never got 3 or less steps. Of course, berserker's gambit doesn't count. >_>


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow fighting through Necrohol of Nabudis is scary as hell.  I had two named on me at once  One was DeathScythe...forgot who the other was.   Luckily when I zoned, only one followed me across.  I guess I need to do a quest to get the key for this place.

I just bought the cat-ear hoop & reversing ring   Note to self... Don't test it by using a Remedy on yourself


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 19, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> I just bought the cat-ear hoop & reversing ring   Note to self... Don't test it by using a Remedy on yourself





Ah, Luna, I have no idea what's happened to your ps2 but that's really shitty. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 19, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> I just bought the cat-ear hoop & reversing ring   Note to self... Don't test it by using a Remedy on yourself


LOL

Gotta be more careful next time.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 19, 2007)

i completed mine not too long ago... erm i was lvl 72 (bout 3 weeks of gaming? but it was in months i dont paly it everyday x_D) and finished it within 72 hours of gameplay. i ddnt bother with the other espers cos i dont use them anyway lol... i dun even know why they made them that way not like the other FFs...

but yeah, i ddnt do all of the marks, some requirements were really confusing.... but yeah, i was hunting for the ragnarok and i dont get anything from any walkthrough ive read lol...

but yeah, twas a good game, i would prefer valkyrie profile 2 tbh (because of the awsome battle system), to me this game was great, but it  felt like the story was inconsisten and flew past really quick, unlike the other FFs. (and i mean that even if u do the mini task like mark hunting, esper hunting, and zodiac spear search)
spoilers:

final boss wasn't hard, if ur 65+ it shud b pie. marks were harder tbh x-D

but overall it had excelent graphics and unique battle system ^^


----------



## Batman (Mar 19, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> Just finished the Draknor Lab part
> 
> I need to work on the Mark Hunting stuff.  I managed to finish rank 1-5 so far ^_^



finding the marks can be tedius, but the actual fights are fun. Must get to level 99.


----------



## Omega id (Mar 19, 2007)

I bet I know whats wrong with your PS2.

Your laser died out. The source to every mysteriously broken PS2... Believe me I went through 4-5 PS2's already...

My current PS2 is picky and plays certain CD games, but it can run all DVD games... which im fine with, since I got it modified so I can play japanese games, and a majority of the games I want to play are in DVD anyway.

The only other case i've heard of a PS2 breaking down is one where a fan stopped working on the normal PS2's. Apparantly if the fan doesn't run your PS2 overheats in about 2mins and stops playing whatever it is you were playing...

Anyways, yeah... also, those CD laser lens cleaners... dont help, just more of a waste of money, I recommend you get yourself another PS2. If your warranty is still active I believe Sony can still replace broken PS2's (just so long as the void tag behind it isn't removed).


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm an idiot   I realized I haven't been using the quickening correctly


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 19, 2007)

how do you use the quickening correctly? i kinda get it but not fully understand how? i need help... ><


----------



## Vasp (Mar 19, 2007)

To be honest, Quickenings are a big gamble. You spend all your MP, and could either get really good damage, really bad damage, or somewhere in between. It's very risky, and thats why I didn't like using them.

Basically, you just want to chain them in certain patterns. The list that I posted earlier are all the combinations that work. The more complicated, the stronger the damage. During the chain, if you don't have any options to use a Quickening, press R2 and it will shuffle the list again. You'll then have a chance at getting another Quickening, or getting a Mist Charge. You can press R2 over and over again during the time given. (It might actually be R1, I forget, but I know it's an R shoulder button >_>)

Anyway, thats it in a nutshell. Early on, they're nice when trying to finish off some bosses like the first judges or summons, but later in the game, when you get stronger weapons like Zodiac Spear and Tournesol, it's just much easier to save your MP and go toe to toe with the bosses.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 19, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> how do you use the quickening correctly? i kinda get it but not fully understand how? i need help... ><



You're suppose to press the buttons it displays   I didn't do any of that


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 19, 2007)

If you're lucky, it's quite possible to have six Quickening series in a row, allowing for massive area damage and easy killing of early and mid-game bosses.

Start with all six characters at full MP. Use a party of only one character. Launch a Quickening, and try and aim for one of the Concurrences. Right after the Concurrence finishes, add in another party member. Using that new party member, you can now launch a new Quickening, BUT ALSO MIST CHARGE THE EMPTY CHARACTER AS WELL. You can then go through the rest of your party, switching only one character in at a time to use their MP to launch Quickenings. If you get it perfectly, you can get six Concurrences and a whole lot of area damage.

If all that doesn't kill your enemy, you're most likely underleveled.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 19, 2007)

quickenings are useful during the start of the game, later on, they will be like espers, useless, since even if u get a high combo, it only does 25% damage or less. but the use of it is quite simple, the only thing i advice you to do is when ever u see the charge sign, u should go for that first! not the others. that gives u more quickenings to perfom 8), even if u just have 1 bar for every character u can reach combos of up to 13 hits, the highest i got was only 15... 8( i was 1 quickening away from black hole x_D

normal quicknings should be from 8-13


----------



## Batman (Mar 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> quickenings are useful during the start of the game, later on, they will be like espers, useless, since even if u get a high combo, it only does 25% damage or less. but the use of it is quite simple, the only thing i advice you to do is when ever u see the charge sign, u should go for that first! not the others. that gives u more quickenings to perfom 8), even if u just have 1 bar for every character u can reach combos of up to 13 hits, the highest i got was only 15... 8( i was 1 quickening away from black hole x_D
> 
> normal quicknings should be from 8-13



I never found espers useful. Like having a pokemon that likes to get it's ass kicked.

Probably why it too me so long to figure out that summon the esper to open the door thing. LOL.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 19, 2007)

I went to great lengths to get Zodiark and Ultima and I never even used them.  By the time you're strong enough to get them, they're not really needed.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 19, 2007)

lol, than thats kinda useless then huh? that still kinda suckx though...

and i still cant get my PS2 to work for Kingdom Hearts II or Final Fantasy XII >< it suckx... x_x i can get Maxell(lens cleaner) to work though...


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 20, 2007)

I just got the Masamune ^_^  Gilgamesh is a mean sob!  Took me three tries, but I finally beat him.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 20, 2007)

^ Congrats to you.

@Kitsu: Heh Zodiark and Ultima are the only espers that I used a lot. Others are pretty useless though


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 20, 2007)

@GaryDAI: Naisu! 

Gilgamesh hunt may be the best hunt of all. Plus I LOLed at the ending scene. Very comical.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2007)

Gilgamesh was definately a fun mark.  I liked the music.  Whatever you do DON'T FORGET TO STEAL THE GENJI GLOVES FROM HIM!!!  



Mojim said:


> @Kitsu: Heh Zodiark and Ultima are the only espers that I used a lot. Others are pretty useless though



I probably should have given them a chance.  Little Zodiark is a cute tiny fish.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone completed the 80 rare monster hunt?  It all that hunting worth it?


----------



## Omega id (Mar 20, 2007)

I completed it... its not really worth it... Wyrm Hero Blade is kinda garbage too... you attack as slow as you would be if you had a Gun. But it has a high combo rate.


----------



## Freeshooter (Mar 20, 2007)

i should buy this game?


----------



## Omega id (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes... Buy it. But be prepared to spend over 200hrs of your life on it


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2007)

I did, and over a short period of time too.....I still need to get that sword, get zodiark, and fight the final boss.....hehehe. 
Its gonna be so fun. But getting the turnsol is sooo hard.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> But getting the turnsol is sooo hard.



It wasn't even my favorite sword.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow the Masamune and Genji Glove combo is insane   I can just berserk Basch and stand back and watch


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 21, 2007)

(me thinks) Ragnarok looks way better than Tournesol. 

Don't forget to add Haste and Bravery as well (after Berserk). Certified mob sweeper.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 21, 2007)

Kitsu said:
			
		

> I probably should have given them a chance. Little Zodiark is a cute tiny fish.


Fish? Lol to me he looks like an ugly dog  



			
				GaryDAI said:
			
		

> Has anyone completed the 80 rare monster hunt?


I have like 40+ monsters left. It's a one hard task though 



			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> I did, and over a short period of time too.....I still need to get that sword, get zodiark, and fight the final boss.....hehehe.
> Its gonna be so fun. But getting the turnsol is sooo hard.


Kaki, I thought you're already finished the game? 
Tournesol isn't that hard to get, you just have to be a hardworking person ^^


----------



## ifira (Mar 21, 2007)

getting the Tournesol, u have to be a extremely hardworking person.

always remb, the reward of patience is patience itself 

ok, i lol'ed at what i said. XD


----------



## Mojim (Mar 21, 2007)

^ I lol'd too


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 21, 2007)

All I want to do is play FF9 because 12 reminds me so much of it. x_x


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 22, 2007)

FFXII works on my PS2 now... sometimes KHII works, but i have to piggy-back it off of FFXII....


----------



## Six* (Mar 22, 2007)

After i stopped playing this game, i started again (spring break) and now im stuck fighting the second summon guy.. the one with ice allies.. inside the still shrine?? any help? tips?


----------



## Omega id (Mar 22, 2007)

Um, I actually got lucky against Mateus when I first faught him/her (the ice summon your talking about). I remember starting the fighting with a quickening just to see how far I can get... and well lets just say Mateus never got a chance to perform an action...

lol
The second time I faught him/her I did the same thing but wasn't so lucky, so I cant say how hard he/she is. I do know I started getting my ass kicked when I braught this summon down to 1/3 of its HP though.

(this is why I am doing FFXII with one character and limiting myself... the earlier part of the game was just too easy too... I wanna see how far I can go with just Balthier alone).


----------



## Shiron (Mar 22, 2007)

Six said:


> After i stopped playing this game, i started again (spring break) and now im stuck fighting the second summon guy.. the one with ice allies.. inside the still shrine?? any help? tips?


Do all of your characters have Ice Sheilds (they halve Ice Damage) and Nihijinn Belts (sp? These make your characters immune to being put to sleep) equipped? If not, get the licences for them if necessary and then go back to Mt. Bur-Omisace, sell some loot if necessary and buy them. Those should help out a great deal when fighting Mateus.

Also, what worked for me is taking out all of the enemies Mateus summons first. That way, after beating them all, you can focus soley on Mateus and don't have to worry about five or six attacks all comming at you at once.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 22, 2007)

I found that Esper pretty easier, although the annoying things with it, is that it kept putting my people to sleep. It's best to have one person always attacking the main one and just get one of your other party members to use Thundara if they have it on the little bitches that come up, so you can get them out of the way with.

Luna/Oathkeeper: How come you got banned?


----------



## Six* (Mar 22, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Do all of your characters have Ice Sheilds (they halve Ice Damage) and Nihijinn Belts (sp? These make your characters immune to being put to sleep) equipped? If not, get the licences for them if necessary and then go back to Mt. Bur-Omisace, sell some loot if necessary and buy them. Those should help out a great deal when fighting Mateus.
> 
> Also, what worked for me is taking out all of the enemies Mateus summons first. That way, after beating them all, you can focus soley on Mateus and don't have to worry about five or six attacks all comming at you at once.



i'll try that, thanks. 

also, i tried using reflect but it doesnt work..


----------



## Shiron (Mar 22, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:
			
		

> I found that Esper pretty easier, although the annoying things with it, is that it kept putting my people to sleep. It's best to have one person always attacking the main one and just get one of your other party members to use Thundara if they have it on the little bitches that come up, so you can get them out of the way with.


I didn't have much of a problem with the ice-things Sleep-causing attack, since I put a Nihijinn belt on him for the fight so he was immune to sleep and just had him wake up my other two party members if they fell asleep; I felt glad I bought one of those things when I got to Mateus (although, having 3 would have made things even easier for me, but I made due with one).


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 22, 2007)

Shiron said:


> I didn't have much of a problem with the ice-things Sleep-causing attack, since I put a Nihijinn belt on him for the fight so he was immune to sleep and just had him wake up my other two party members if they fell asleep; I felt glad I bought one of those things when I got to Mateus (although, having 3 would have made things even easier for me, but I made due with one).



I had no idea they would use sleep on me. Luckily I had loads of Alarm Clocks, which are bloody useful!

I didn't have to worry about Balthier falling to sleep since he was targetted so every time they hit him he'd just wake up. I kept using the alarm clocks on Penelo since she's my healer.

I still had Dawn Shard on Vaan which made it easier since magick didn't take off as much.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 22, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I had no idea they would use sleep on me. Luckily I had loads of Alarm Clocks, which are bloody useful!
> 
> I didn't have to worry about Balthier falling to sleep since he was targetted so every time they hit him he'd just wake up. I kept using the alarm clocks on Penelo since she's my healer.
> 
> I still had Dawn Shard on Vaan which made it easier since magick didn't take off as much.


lol, neither did I. XD But I bought the belt as a "just in case" type of thing and it ended up coming in handy.

And I never kept the Dawn Shard equppied for any longer than I needed to; I use magic too much for that (not so much offensive, though. I mainly use it for things like Curaga, Curaja, Vox, Stona, Esuna, ect. and also for things like Dispel(ga). XD


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 22, 2007)

Shiron said:


> And I never kept the Dawn Shard equppied for any longer than I needed to; I use magic too much for that (not so much offensive, though. I mainly use it for things like Curaga, Curaja, Vox, Stona, Esuna, ect. and also for things like Dispel(ga). XD



I normally have Vaan using magick, although I managed perfectly well to go all the way through the temple without him having any MP. I normally use him to use Esuna etc. So then Penelo can just cure normally. 

...Then again my people were lvl39 whilst in the temple.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello people, mmm I'm allways reclutant to look into this thread because I don't want to be spoiler, I wanted to ask something tough...

I'm in Chitta (plains? srry I have the spanish version so dunno if it's a "plain") heading to Arcadis, I'm in considerably high level (near 40) and I'm wondering how much of the game I've got left, I've played around 53 hours now but I'm kinda lost because of the somewhat unusual way the storyline has been portrayed till now, so could someone tell me please?


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 23, 2007)

I just finished that part Dante.  I would estimate around 15-20 more hours if you don't do any side quest/hunting.  I got side tracked though and did the mark hunting.  I'm at level 70 now   I'm overpowered for the regular storyline, but just right for side quest.

You should do the hunts though   I'm sure you want to fight Gilgamesh


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Luna/Oathkeeper: How come you got banned?



i got banned cuz of my sig. they never really did tell me why my sig wasnt in regulation and i dont get the sig rules either that much>< can someone explain those rules to me? i know the sizes and stuff but i dont know what the hell im doing><


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

i still cant play my Kingdom Hearts II or Final Fantasy XII now FFXII worked for a little bit garentied, but now nothing works no matter what i do


----------



## Omega id (Mar 23, 2007)

15-20 more hours? I'd say... the speed you walk, the length of certain scenes... nah he still has alot of ways to go. I'd say about 40-50 more hours, Dante. Thats if you ignroe side quests too


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

thats a lot of hours.... damn... Final Fantasy puts their hearts and souls into it huh?


----------



## Shepard (Mar 23, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> I just finished that part Dante.  I would estimate around 15-20 more hours if you don't do any side quest/hunting.  I got side tracked though and did the mark hunting.  I'm at level 70 now   I'm overpowered for the regular storyline, but just right for side quest.
> 
> You should do the hunts though   I'm sure you want to fight Gilgamesh





			
				Luna Diviner said:
			
		

> 15-20 more hours? I'd say... the speed you walk, the length of certain scenes... nah he still has alot of ways to go. I'd say about 40-50 more hours, Dante. Thats if you ignroe side quests too



Thanks guys, now I'm a little more relieved, i tough I was going to end the game anytime now  

Anyways, I'm a little amazed on how Vaan's character has so little developement same with Penelo and Basch, I mean i've played for 50+ hours and they've barely changed  

Well, I guees the good things come now


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2007)

anyone else have fun abusing some game mechanics to machinegun firaga slimes into oblivion?


although this game does have the stupid fucking sidequest of not opening chests (WHO THE HELL DOES THAT.....)


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

huh? i dont get what youre saying....?


----------



## Vasp (Mar 23, 2007)

Taleran said:
			
		

> although this game does have the stupid fucking sidequest of not opening chests (WHO THE HELL DOES THAT.....)



People who want the Zodiac Spear really really easily do that. Trust me, it's worth it when the time comes that you can actually get it. If you don't open any chests, thats just stupid. There are 4 chests that you have to avoid, and thats it. 3 of them are in groups though (like 2 chests, 8 chests, and the one in Phon Coast are a group of 16). Just avoid them and your set. Opening the other ones are perfectly acceptable


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 23, 2007)

Dante said:


> Thanks guys, now I'm a little more relieved, i tough I was going to end the game anytime now
> 
> Anyways, I'm a little amazed on how Vaan's character has so little developement same with Penelo and Basch, I mean i've played for 50+ hours and they've barely changed
> 
> Well, I guees the good things come now



Vann & Penelo = teenage soap opera  

Ashe is the main character imo   I recently gave her a gun and made her the leader.  Guns are slow, but I just love the feeling of running around shooting things


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm not that far in the game and I hate the way there is a lack of character development on Penelo and Vaans half. I love those bitches.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

what do you mean "theres a low development on Penelo and Vaans half?" i love them too... but Ashe is always fun... specially when she gets high or drunk...... j/k


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 23, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> what do you mean "theres a low development on Penelo and Vaans half?" i love them too... but Ashe is always fun... specially when she gets high or drunk...... j/k



XD

I just feel there isn't enough going on with them. They've become wanted by the Empire and Sky Pirates over night. You'd of thought something would happen to their character, they just stick to the side hardly saying anything.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

hmmmm, i guess so. but what about Balthier, Fran, Basch, and Ashe?


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 23, 2007)

So one day I was in this snowy field with Behemoth King...  Putting reflect rings on is a good idea every now and then right?   Yup yup!  

Forgetting to turn the gambit off for Renew is bad though!  Especially when your target is at 20% health


----------



## Omega id (Mar 24, 2007)

Oath, what he ment is that the game doesn't heavily focus on those two characters like the others.

The game mainly focuses on Ashe, Basch and Balthier IMO.

But, Vaan and Penelo are going to star in that _other_ FFXII game so you cant complain


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 24, 2007)

Luna Diviner said:


> But, Vaan and Penelo are going to star in that _other_ FFXII game so you cant complain



Ah true. It better be good otherwise I will be upset.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 24, 2007)

> But, Vaan and Penelo are going to star in that other FFXII game so you cant complain


The one that on DS right?


----------



## ifira (Mar 24, 2007)

Final Fantasy XII: Reverant Wings u mean?

well it's going to be released on the Nintendo DS, get urs now! XD

yup, Mojim. i am saving up for the DS now, slowly.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 24, 2007)

^ Yup that's the game. I don't remember the name :sweat

Hahah! Me too


----------



## ifira (Mar 24, 2007)

^ well i am sure the price of DS is dropping in M'sia, likewise in SG. =P i am not sure to get what game to accompany my first DS.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 24, 2007)

^ The price over here for a DS right now is RM500+ (around USD 140 i think).


----------



## ifira (Mar 24, 2007)

^ ohh, that's quite ok for u i guess? save for a month and ur DS is on your way.

i guess both of us better dun get out of topic =P FFXII!


----------



## Omega id (Mar 24, 2007)

I remember around Christmas there were sold out of NDS all over the US =/ I remember my friend's little brother was trying to get one but he had to wait like a month or so for the next shipment. I never knew NDS was so popular.

But I might get me a DS cause its Region-free. On top of that I really wanna play Jump Ultimate Stars. But thats a diffrent subject 

I'd like to play that other FFXII however.


----------



## ifira (Mar 24, 2007)

plus u can bring ur DS around and play with players worldwide. i hope SE put online features into FFXII Revenant Wings. 

imagine the possibilities. drool


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm am also saving for a Nintendo DS! 

Snap! Crackle and pop eh? They're £99 over here. I have to pay for my own shizzle all the time so I need to put some aside. I want to get the DS before I have to take my brother to some cycling race for the weekend, otherwise it'll be just me and my camera on the ferry across. x_x

I want to get FF3 for it aswell.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 24, 2007)

FFIII is a REALLY good game for the NDS. i mean as far as the NDS goes... im gonna try and get an Apple Macbook Laptop soon so i cant really get any game related stuff for a while.... im also gonna be trying on my way to get an Ipod nano(pink of course x_x) and my moms gonna pay for it all hehe....


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 24, 2007)

This is crazy.  I'm in the Henne Mines trying to get to an esper.  About ten level 68 bats pop up  

I'm level 81 and still getting my ass kicked in this place ^_^


----------



## Mojim (Mar 24, 2007)

^ That's the hidden place of Henne Mines. Enemies in there are super tough. You have to be fully prepared from armor, lvl, gambits and many more.

I assume you're now trying to get Zodiark right?


----------



## Omega id (Mar 24, 2007)

I think I had problems there around even the early 70's (levels), when you go deeper those hecteyes are annoying as hell... and when you get to the ghosts, dont even try to fight them in groups, cause once they gang up together your done for... unless your level 80+


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 25, 2007)

Yup that's him 

I hate those necro ghost things that pop up after I kill something.  I always need to keep an anti-confuse accessory on.  Does anyone have more than one Ribbon?

I ran back to the crystal after the bat incident.  I figured it would take an hour to get to him.  I didn't see any crystals up ahead either


----------



## Omega id (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah if your going for Zodiark you might as well run through all of your enemies since its somewhat of a waste of time between the nearest save crystal and his lair. Meaning any fight you get into or experience and items you obtain before you fight him can seem pointless IF he ends up killing you 

Thats how I did it after I was slowly able to defeat the enemies deep within the mines and obtain all of the items in there I ran back, saved, and ran all the way to his lair while avoiding fights and whatnot (Vanishga!)


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 25, 2007)

Vanish actually worked?  I must be using it incorrectly because level 5 mobs see me


----------



## Mojim (Mar 25, 2007)

Lol I never used Vanish 

Just like Luna said, don't fight them in groups!! They can kill you in a matter of seconds


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 25, 2007)

let me give a current status....

levels:
Vaan-13
Basch-13
Balthier-13
Fran-12
Ashe-12
Penelo-12
and Vosseler is normal...

Quickenings:
Vaan-1
Ashe-2
Penelo-1
rest of the party-none yet

is this high enough for me to continue to the tomb of that guy? ive been doing alot of killing in the Yensa Sand Sea... *sigh* theres always a lot of them. should i push on?


----------



## Mojim (Mar 25, 2007)

^ Yeah you're good to go  Just be careful in there


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 25, 2007)

When does Ashe joins the party? I want her badly for my solo challenge. 

Oh and what other restrictions should I put in to this challenge?


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

You get her after you rescue Penelo, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Omega id (Mar 25, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:
			
		

> Oh and what other restrictions should I put in to this challenge?



Well maybe you can take some tips from me... These are my current limits in my -Solo- Balthier Challenge.

1 Character -Balthier-
Shemhazai, Hashmal & Ultima -Only-
One-Handed Sword & Shield -Only-
No Gambits
No Quickenings

Also, No Quickening's doesn't mean you cant obtain them, it just means you cant use them. As for Espers, I originally had the idea of making it, no espers, however I realized Espers are useless later on anyway. So I'm using Hashmal, Shemhazai & Ultima as my excuse for using my 3 favorite summons in this game, and by the time you obtain Shemhazai or Hashmal Espers become useless at the point in the game.

I'm also thinking about doing all hunts (except Yiazmat), side bosses and optional summons.

I'm not bothering with Rare Game unless I came across one, but they are a pain in the ass to chase down.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 25, 2007)

@Ino_Pig: Thanks. 

Ack, still a long way to go, seems like I need to speed things up. I'm currenly inside the waterways, with Balthier and Fran. >_<



Luna Diviner said:


> Well maybe you can take some tips from me... These are my current limits in my -Solo- Balthier Challenge.
> 
> 1 Character -Balthier-
> Shemhazai, Hashmal & Ultima -Only-
> ...


Whoa, naisu! I had the same idea about gambit and quickenings, but I think I'm gonna be more linear on weapons (daggers/swords+shields and katanas). Still not sure about espers, but I'm gonna take two of the best (animation wise ) along with me. 

Originally I was planning on having a duo challenge, but meh, since having two people in the party won't make much of a difference from having 3 people, so I think I'll go solo instead.

Thing is...I don't know who I should choose. I'm thinking of doing it with one of the girls, but I just can't decide who.


----------



## Omega id (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I chose Balthier cause to me hese probably the weakest character stat-wise AND hese my favorite character...

I'm probably going to throw Daggers in there as the weapons that I am allowed to use since using One Handed Swords and Shields only will probably get really boring for me after a while.

However if your going to go with a female I recommend either Penelo or Ashe. I was going to do this with Penelo alone when I first thought about it cause I like to see a helpless looking little girl wielding a huge blade  I think thats why I liked that one character from Tales of Destiny... I forgot her name but her Swordian was the biggest Swordian in the group and she was this nerdy priest girl with an innocent additude and appearance.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice suggestion you have there. Seems plausible to me.  

Penelo - Innocent, helpless looking little girl wielding a huge blade; CUTE!!
Ashe - Lone savior of her kingdom, with her, I think it'll make the game's storyline more acceptable.
Fran - A smexy Viera taking one the entire hume Empire alone.

Dam, I have to decide. >_>

I decide to put dagger in to my list coz I had trouble with my damage output at the beginning of the game (before paying old Dalan a visit). I had to resort to daggers for speed and damage. Swords suxx big time. >_>

And I just realized how useful green/time magicks are now. compared to when I was playing my first playthrough. I just waltzed through the hordes like nothing happened. XD


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 25, 2007)

I just gave the Ragnarok to Ashe.  It looks like she's going to fall over


----------



## Omega id (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats horrible Fuzen. Green(Supportive) Magic is always useful no matter what Final Fantasy game you play.

Also, I think you'll find that around the beginning of the game, when ever you obtain your -solo- play through character, you'll be using Item's alot more than you would in a 3 man team.

I never thought I'd be able to defeat Judge Ghis or the Judges guarding Ashe's prison cell cause I remember they both posed a slight problem when I first play the game. But I actually ended up defeating them and Judge Ghist with just Balthier alone and I owe it all to items (In the original game I never relied on Motes... boy are they useful).


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow Zodiark was so mean to me  He killed my main party with Darkja, but I luckily I was able to revive them 

Now I need to go kill Ultima...  Chances that I'm going to get lost is 100%    I still haven't been able to get that shield from there yet


----------



## Omega id (Mar 25, 2007)

Heres a suggestion, get lost... seriously when you go to The Great Crystal just run around till eventually you start going back to the same place and memorize it. I still remember my way around the great crystal too.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 25, 2007)

There a good explanation of how to naviagate the Crystal Grande at gamefaqs.com.  A map too.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 25, 2007)

@GaryDAI: LOLz. You should try give Penelo a gun, too. ^^

@Luna_diviner: Yea I agree with you abou the items there. I stacked my potions like mad now, can't really rely on magicks anymore since you'll be dead before your character finished chanting. 

I do rely on green (supportive) magicks in the previous FF, but auto abilities made them insignificant (Auto-Haste/Auto-Protect, namely ). But, this time around, whenever I met enemies that can kill my character within (estimated) 6-7 hits, I'll try to blind them first before actually making contact. Every single time. Dam. >_>

And I've decided to go with Fran.

Oh yea, how should I consider guests? Let them be killed and go solo, or have them in the party instead? I rely on Vossler to deal damage to those guarding judges. My solo character was throwing potions all over the place.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 25, 2007)

ok, nother current party status:

Vaan-14/ 1 quickening
Basch14
Vossler-15
Balthier-13
Ashe-12/ 2 quickenings
Penelo-12/ 1 quickening
Fran-12

who should be what? tell me.... i need the help x_x


----------



## Omega id (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, when I first got Larsa on my team when I had Balthier only I just levelled up a bit before I proceeded through the mines in saving Penelo. I would've levelled up without Larsa but I had no choice at the time since I was kinda lagging behind.

But it shouldn't matter much if you got a guest character anyway.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 26, 2007)

Vossler is my guest character. i usually level up with Vaan cuz his bar is at the top and its eaier for my to remember where it is. Vaan is leveling up first in front of Basch which is a first for me. but then Basch levels up.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 26, 2007)

@Luna_Diviner: Alright, thanks. Gonna comtinue my solo campaign tonight. And seriously, I feel like I'm playing an action game instead of an RPG, but maybe it's just me.

@Oathkeeper: Abuse Vossler while he's still around. And are you in the tomb already, or still around the Yensa desert?


----------



## Omega id (Mar 26, 2007)

Since my friend has my two memory cards and I dont feel like getting them from him, I borrowed one of my other friends memory cards  - I'm around Buhjerba (sp?) with Balthier anyway, but I'm thinking about starting from scratch since It's going to be a while for me to get my memory cards back...

So I'm doing this again, same limits, but diffrent character... Penelo...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 26, 2007)

lol my party stats are kinda funny...

vaan, balthier, basch - lvl 76
ashe, penelo, fran -18-27

my team:

vaan - tank
basch - berserker
balthier - caster/buffer

its best to focus on one strong team when you manage to aquire them all. if u try to level up each one of them to thesame level, you will have a very hard time with this game. specially with money and equipment. its best that u start forming your strong team sooner or later. leveling all of them up is just a waste of time.

also, try using combos in ur early levels. such as fira w/ oil combo, or berserk and haste w/ bravery (i dont think ull get this till later)...

but yeah, stick to three, its easier and makes enemies easier to beat 8)


----------



## dwabn (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow thatsso unbalanced although i totaly see how it works, but when mine started to get really unbalanced i ocd'd and spent time getting ppl like fran who is pretty bad in my opinion up.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 26, 2007)

Yiazmat needs to be nerfed  I can leave the zone and save right?


----------



## Shepard (Mar 26, 2007)

Argh!! Wtf something really awful just happend to me 

I was hunting a mark (Deathscythe) at Nabudis and then *bam* some monster appears out of thin air, one of those tentacled mist horses just that bigger and badder, I was far from top condition had no mp and no eters and decided to run, I passed to another stage and I was like, loll saved but the frekin thing still teleported by my side!

I kept running util it killed my main group, then I changed to the remanant guys and it killed them almost instantly T.T

I lost over 2 hours of gameplay

Someone can tell me what the hell is that freking horse? I'm getting my revenge on this!


----------



## Batman (Mar 26, 2007)

Dante said:


> Argh!! Wtf something really awful just happend to me
> 
> I was hunting a mark (Deathscythe) at Nabudis and then *bam* some monster appears out of thin air, one of those tentacled mist horses just that bigger and badder, I was far from top condition had no mp and no eters and decided to run, I passed to another stage and I was like, loll saved but the frekin thing still teleported by my side!
> 
> ...




srry to hear that, dude.  Kick his ass back to the stable.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 27, 2007)

Dante said:


> Argh!! Wtf something really awful just happend to me
> 
> I was hunting a mark (Deathscythe) at Nabudis and then *bam* some monster appears out of thin air, one of those tentacled mist horses just that bigger and badder, I was far from top condition had no mp and no eters and decided to run, I passed to another stage and I was like, loll saved but the frekin thing still teleported by my side!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that   I was actually fighting that named horse when DeathScythe appeared.  I zoned and the horse followed me.  Luckily I was able to kill it.  

Nabudis was the toughest place for me.  There's no save crystal which sucks even more 

Only advice I have for you is to keep your magic resist high when you're in there.   Ice spells work well too


----------



## Mojim (Mar 27, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> Yiazmat needs to be nerfed  I can leave the zone and save right?


Yup you can do that. But when I fought Yiazmat, I never left the battlefield. It's a one straight battle to the end for me ^_^


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 27, 2007)

Mojim said:


> Yup you can do that. But when I fought Yiazmat, I never left the battlefield. It's a one straight battle to the end for me ^_^



How long did it take?  I heard it took someone 6 hours


----------



## Mojim (Mar 27, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> How long did it take?  I heard it took someone 6 hours


2 hours for me ^^
You can refer to page 109 how I beat him and all.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 27, 2007)

Ah thanks I missed that post 

Well I just beat the game.  I was 124 hours into it so I decided I could always go kill him later on.  I only have him and that Omega guy to kill anyway.  I have no interest in that rare mob hunt 

I stripped naked for the last dungeon...  I only kept ribbons, genji gloves, and bubble belts on   It was so fun!


----------



## Mojim (Mar 27, 2007)

^ So you have a Ribbon, but where did you get it?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 27, 2007)

> Wow thatsso unbalanced although i totaly see how it works, but when mine started to get really unbalanced i ocd'd and spent time getting ppl like fran who is pretty bad in my opinion up.


nope its not unbalanced. unless u meant the diff between the guy's levels to the girls... belive it or not, white mages are not really needed in this game, my caster (which means he does all the spells) can just heal me, as well as buff me up, where as the tank and the berserk becomes shield.


Dante said:


> Argh!! Wtf something really awful just happend to me
> 
> I was hunting a mark (Deathscythe) at Nabudis and then *bam* some monster appears out of thin air, one of those tentacled mist horses just that bigger and badder, I was far from top condition had no mp and no eters and decided to run, I passed to another stage and I was like, loll saved but the frekin thing still teleported by my side!
> 
> ...


lol that purle horse with tentacles is a rare monster from the rare game hunt. nabudis is usually a place for high level monsters, and the little people u fight are very good at evading, i suggest u go there when ur lvl 60+ so that you can complete the site with ease. also, deathscythe wont appear unless u have a character with less than 10% health 8)


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 27, 2007)

Luna_Diviner: How did you ever got past Judge Chris when going on solo? I got whooped pretty badly. Just a few seconds and I'm out! >_>


----------



## Batman (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I'm gonna play this game over for kicks. Might be fun to have characters using differnt abilities, or it might be pointless. Who knows. Off to the races.


----------



## ifira (Mar 27, 2007)

^ referring to the past few post that some players faced a horse fiend.. it's name is actually *Helvinek*.

one of the rare monsters in Necrohol of Nabudis, whose HP is 52860. rewards? giving u 2256 EXP and 13 LP

extracted from http://www.rom-world.com/file.php?id=35842


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah im still in the Nam-Yensa Sand Sea.... leveling up. i killed the Yensa eater that was eating all the Yensas and i found them ruling him and all and i got the little rare flower after he died..... should i go into the caves or should i level up some more?


----------



## ifira (Mar 27, 2007)

chain up the Yensas! i got till like 270. if i am right.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 27, 2007)

ifira said:


> chain up the Yensas! i got till like 270. if i am right.


How long does it take to chain that much Yensas? O_O 

Neways, did you get any useful motes for the chains?


----------



## Mojim (Mar 27, 2007)

^ Usually they don't drop too much good stuff, unless if you have those Grimoire things in your hands, then you can at least expect good items ^^


----------



## Shepard (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the Horsethingie info guys, I'll get back into nabudis and kick his ass if he appears again, Btw, since everybody is putting their setups here I think I'll do the same:

Vaan lvl 61- Knight-Tank
Ashe lvl 54- Knight-White mage (I use her mainly for buffing and assist magic)
Penelo lvl 56-Black Mage

I don't know if it's a really good setup, but it works for me anywyas, it's very mp consuming, but you can get trough almost everything as long as you have a good ammount of mp left 

@Dinamyc Dragon-Thanks for the Deathscythe thing, I almost never have a party member with less than 10% hp so I would have been wandering for ages ^^;


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 27, 2007)

Mojim said:


> ^ So you have a Ribbon, but where did you get it?



I think the got the Ribbon at the Pharos.  I don't remember if it was during the Mark Hunting or regular run through.  There's alot of hidden walls there


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 27, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> yeah im still in the Nam-Yensa Sand Sea.... leveling up. i killed the Yensa eater that was eating all the Yensas and i found them ruling him and all and i got the little rare flower after he died..... should i go into the caves or should i level up some more?



What level are you now?

I got a 300+ attack chain by killing those bitches and a ton of loot to sell too!


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 27, 2007)

The Yensa had a queen right?  I remember they had a scene where she killed someone.  But I don't remember killing her.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 27, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> The Yensa had a queen right?  I remember they had a scene where she killed someone.  But I don't remember killing her.



Yeah she was the Queen, and you don't get ti fight her. Oh how I dreamt of slaying that biatch.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 27, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> I think the got the Ribbon at the Pharos.  I don't remember if it was during the Mark Hunting or regular run through.  There's alot of hidden walls there


Ah I see. That place is hard to get anything though. You must be really lucky that time.

I have one only though. Trying to get another Ribbon, at least....:can


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 27, 2007)

Ack, I'm still inside the skyfotress Bahamut. Still can't get past through the boss judge.


----------



## Batman (Mar 28, 2007)

Starting over makes the game fun again  Going to make some differnt style characters.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, it does. I recommend you try out the solo challenge. That way you'll be able to make full use of the game system.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm currently taking a break, again from the main story. Just doing some hunts and I feel obliged to train up Ashe, Basche and Fran since I don't use them at all.


I love running around as Penelo. x_x


----------



## Omega id (Mar 28, 2007)

Yo. Started a nwe solo file sinec I dont have my memory cards at the moment (I borrowed my other friends memory cards...).

But instead of Balthier I'm doing it with Penelo this time around, though I am thinking about making thise a 2 person file... So far I am about to head to Mt. Bur Omicase (sp?) and I'm around level 33 or so with Penelo...

I'm going to be posting my boss fight results when ever I get the chance... But all I can say is the second Demon Wall... well I had to break my own rule and use a limit on it.... It's almost like the development team wanted to make that boss fight end with a quickening as mandatory as possible... then again I could've leveled up more I just didn't want to (though I was level 22 at the time...)... I have a whole new set of "limits" and fixed weapon/armor sets for Penelo which I will post some other time as well.

So far my hardest boss fight (besides the second Demon Wall) is Vossler... and I did manage to beat him w/o a quickening, though I had to level up a bit


----------



## Omega id (Mar 28, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:


> Luna_Diviner: How did you ever got past Judge Chris when going on solo? I got whooped pretty badly. Just a few seconds and I'm out! >_>



Take out his three guards as soon as possible, don't focus on Ghis himself as he will walk towards you very slowly (by the time you kill two of his guards hese just arrived to attack you). I had an Assassin's Dagger at the time to hopefully kill one of his guards instantaneously.

Aside from that when its just you and him alone he shouldn't be hard to deal with. I beat it on both my Balthier -solo- and Penelo -solo files. and you GET Penelo right before you fight him.

On a side note, you just gotta keep physically attacking and healing (at this point in the game Potions are the best way to go). And run around while your solo, always run around to build up MP as you use it up. Thats how I did it.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't imagine playing solo   Alot of the bosses cast annoying stuff on you.  I'd imagine I'll have to keep a confuse accessory on all the time.


----------



## Omega id (Mar 28, 2007)

Well it depends on the boss, and I cant think of many... or rather any that cast confusion 

Though Vossler was annoying. I was stuck in the Tomb after I beat belias for a while levelling up. I managed to defeat Vossler at level 26 with a combination of Wizard's Staff and Ancient Sword (and Dark magic to quickly take out his guards).

I beat Belias at level 22. But I had to level up 4 times for Vossler and he was still somewhat of a problem.

EDIT: Also this is my new set of "Fixed Weapons and Armor Sets" with Penelo:

Weapons: Hands, Daggers, Guns, Staffs, One-Handed Swords & Shield.

Helmets: All

Armor: Light & Mystic Armor -Only-

Accessories: All

Though as far as helmets go I find myself using a combination of Light Armor and Light Helmets/Mystic Helmets.

Its kind of wierd seeing Penelo at level 33 and everyone else is 11-13


----------



## Batman (Mar 28, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I'm currently taking a break, again from the main story. Just doing some hunts and I feel obliged to train up Ashe, Basche and Fran since I don't use them at all.
> 
> *
> I love running around as Penelo. x_x*



I thought I was the only one!!:chimpo


----------



## Shepard (Mar 28, 2007)

Batman said:


> I thought I was the only one!!:chimpo



I gotta say, I usually run with her too, but because I think she's faster than the rest, at least it seems so


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 29, 2007)

I feel she runs faster than the rest also.


On the Hunt Trickster, does anyone know what works good when it starts using comet or meteor or whatever the hell it uses. x_x


I bet you two like looking at her arse as she runs.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 29, 2007)

oh, lol trickster was a real bugger when i fought him! his annoying gull guard when he has 50%< HP ><

the way to beat it is at lvl 50+ when ur characters are able to withstand the meteor attack or if ur lucky be able to kill it without it having to use meteor. all u can do is run arround and heal really, thats what i did. u can use slow on him too.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 29, 2007)

Finally, got past Ghis. He was easy after all. And he didn't even use his power attack on me (eats up around 200+ of your hp), not even once. On my first try, he did it like 3 times in a row. Now I'm at the Nam Yensa Sandsea (this place is BORING >_>)

I've changed my solo character to Ashe  (lvl 24). XD

My limits:
Ashe dies, GAME OVER.
No gambit.
No armor restrictions (I won't be touching any mystic sets anyway ).
Weapon restrictions (daggers, swords, katanas)
...still not sure about quickenings. 

As for Trickster...I HATE the Paling thingy. CHEAP!!


----------



## Omega id (Mar 29, 2007)

lol, Fuzen Hou you should put a fixed limit on the stronger weapon classes instead of the weak ones (like Spears, Poles or 2handed swords ). Doesn't have to be all of them though thats what i did...

I cant begin to explain how much fun this game has gotten, my interest has been renewed in FFXII since I started going Solo with Penelo. Heres a hint Fuzen Hou. When you fight Mateus, equip a Nishijin Belt, you wont be able to kill the Ice Elementals around her unless you use the Drain spell and Drain them to death. However I let the elementals live till Mateus had 50% HP left. Here are my reasons why:

a) One of the Elementals will heal Mateus back to above 50%HP using Curaga (doesn't heal her alot but they only heal her when her HP drops below 50%).

b) When Mateus HP is below 50% she will also use her Blizzaja attack

c) Letting the 5 Elementals hit you with Blizzard each turn will do nothing but increase your MP back to max if you obtained the Augment that increases it when you get hit. And the Blizzard attacks did like 30-40 points of damage each with Shell + Ice Shield (which should be the best shield this point in the game).

Took me a while to find out what hurts the Elementals and I somehow knew that Drain was the trick (I think I've had similar experiences in old FF games...)

I had FlameTongue + Ice Shield from the start. I obtained an Ice Brand by chaining alot of Zombies in this dungeon but Ice Brand isn't effective against Mateus (obviously).

So anyway, once I drained the Elementals to death I started t owork on Mateus. I added Protect spell to my ocassional Haste+Shell since Mateus starts to attack faster and uses physical attacks more frequen when she's close to death.

EDIT: Also its kind of sad, as far as rare monsters go I'm doing better on this file than I did on my original file =/ I've encountered 3 rare monsters so far that just simple refused to show up on my old file, lol. Heres hoping I encounter that bastard with the best dagger in the game... I really want that! >_<

EDIT2: Oh yeah, my current level is 44 with Penelo


----------



## Batman (Mar 29, 2007)

Any of you have your characters in the nineties? I'm going around gutting the game to see if I can stand it long enough to do so.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 30, 2007)

Omega id said:


> lol, Fuzen Hou you should put a fixed limit on the stronger weapon classes instead of the weak ones (like Spears, Poles or 2handed swords ). Doesn't have to be all of them though thats what i did...


Er...I meant to say I'm using ONLY these weapons (daggers, swords and katanas). My bad. 



Omega id said:


> I cant begin to explain how much fun this game has gotten, my interest has been renewed in FFXII since I started going Solo with Penelo. Heres a hint Fuzen Hou. When you fight Mateus, equip a Nishijin Belt, you wont be able to kill the Ice Elementals around her unless you use the Drain spell and Drain them to death. However I let the elementals live till Mateus had 50% HP left. Here are my reasons why:
> 
> a) One of the Elementals will heal Mateus back to above 50%HP using Curaga (doesn't heal her alot but they only heal her when her HP drops below 50%).
> 
> ...


Now this is info. I've been worrying about those incoming Esper battles a lot. Thnx. XD

Can I use Reflect to keep the Blizzards away as an alternate strategy? 



Omega id said:


> EDIT: Also its kind of sad, as far as rare monsters go I'm doing better on this file than I did on my original file =/ I've encountered 3 rare monsters so far that just simple refused to show up on my old file, lol. Heres hoping I encounter that bastard with the best dagger in the game... I really want that! >_<


I had this one (quite similar) case...yesterday when I opened my original 3-man playthrough file, I picked Fran (solo), equipped her with Masamune and other equipments and have her run through Cerobi Steppe's second map (counting from the port). What happened was that those cats that was supposed to inhabit the map was replaced with some other monsters from the wolf family. Anyone knows why this happened?



Omega id said:


> EDIT2: Oh yeah, my current level is 44 with Penelo


Dam, I need to catch up. XD Now still running through Nam Yensa. A bit worried about the upcoming boss battle (the guardian bird). XD


@Batman: Yea I do (in my other file). Only Fran is in the eighties. Everyone else are in the nineties (Ashe, Penelo, Vaan max). 

I recommend going to Crystal Grande Upper for exp farming. Secret Henne Mines area is a better alternative, but I don't have all the other Espers yet. 

But eventhough my characters are at/near the peak. I'm still having problems when running through Pharos Underground dungeons.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh, lol trickster was a real bugger when i fought him! his annoying gull guard when he has 50%< HP ><
> 
> the way to beat it is at lvl 50+ when ur characters are able to withstand the meteor attack or if ur lucky be able to kill it without it having to use meteor. all u can do is run arround and heal really, thats what i did. u can use slow on him too.



Thankyou!


----------



## Omega id (Mar 31, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:
			
		

> Now this is info. I've been worrying about those incoming Esper battles a lot. Thnx. XD
> 
> Can I use Reflect to keep the Blizzards away as an alternate strategy?



its not necessary seeing as how the Blizzards don't do alot of damage and you'd just be healing the elementals anyway (remember, magic reflected comes back twice as strong and the elementals being a lower level than you they might get healed by it more regardless of the fact it would do little to you).

I am currently in Archades, I'm one screen away from fighting Cid and I'm nervous. I am level 58.

I just defeated Ahriman and here is my strategy for that boss battle:

I dont remember what level I was, I think I was level 55 or 56 when I faught him. I equipped Penelo with a Golden Staff and started to use Curaga on Ahriman in the Sochen Cave palace.

I realized something with Ahriman, you dont want to run away from him because he will warp and you dont want him to warp around because you will unlock him as the target. I also used a Ruby Ring in this fight and I'd constantly remove it for whenever I had to heal Penelo.

Now, as Ahriman's HP get's lower, he will run off to a distant corner and split himself into two. The lower his HP gets the more clones of himself he creates. You can kill the Clone(s) and then take care of Ahriman. Right near his death I ended up fighting 6-8 Ahhriman so the fight got pretty dangerous, however Ruby Ring deflected alot of the spells that the clones casted on me. On top of that I had them all gathered around Penelo and used Cura on each of them that way I'd hurt the real Ahriman AND the clones. I had to cast Cura on the group of Ahriman like 2-3 times before all the clones were killed off simotaneously.

He put up quite a challenge. But I'm loving this cause the game becomes more strategic the farther I go... so far my favorite boss fights have got to be Mateus and Ahriman.

EDIT: I might add "Measures" to the list of Weapons I can use. I saw one Measure at the shop that seemed interesting, and I remember in my original file I never relied on anything but powerful weapons (swords, spears, etc.).

Like this I find myself relying on Staff's. Having a high Magic Power is so damn useful for groups of enemies. In fact I'm convinced that at the start of the game having one person dedicated as Magician is literally the power house of the team. Considering nearly all the enemies in the game got an elemental weakness and whatnot While some spells like Dark or Darkra are extremely useful for quickly taking out groups of enemies. I didn't really rely much on these in my original game.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 1, 2007)

So, where is everyone on the game now?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 1, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> So, where is everyone on the game now?


I recently just beat the game; now I'm going to finish up the hunts and such that I didn't do already.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 2, 2007)

Any tips on how to beat the Ghis boss? XD


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 2, 2007)

You're serious? O_O

Take out all the Imperial Swordsman first, only after that will you concentrate on dealing damage to Ghis. Some Protect magicks might help. And do try to Blind him. I did, and it helped a lot. ^^

And congratulations, Shiron!


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 2, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:


> You're serious? O_O
> 
> Take out all the Imperial Swordsman first, only after that will you concentrate on dealing damage to Ghis. Some Protect magicks might help. And do try to Blind him. I did, and it helped a lot. ^^


Why? O_O

I dun have blind thing. But I'll try the protect magic.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 2, 2007)

Um...it shouldn't be a problem if you're with a 3-man team. But hey, anything can happen! ^^

You can buy the _Blind_ magick at the shop inside the ship (in the cell where you rescued Ashe). It might cost you a bit, but you can make up your financial lost throught those Emperials. I suggest you level up a bit, and after you're satisfied with your current level, save and run through the crowds (flee mode). It'll safe you some time that way.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh i c. I'll try it tomorrow, see how it goes.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 2, 2007)

I've lost track of the judges. Which one is Ghis? The one at the Mountain place? 

Congrats Shiron! I'm only in Archades. I've been distracted with playing ff9 again, I forgot how much I loved it.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 2, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I've lost track of the judges. Which one is Ghis? The one at the Mountain place?
> 
> Congrats Shiron! I'm only in Archades. I've been distracted with playing ff9 again, I forgot how much I loved it.


Nah, I think Ghis was the one that you fought on the Leviathan.

And thanks. Although, it wasn't really that hard to do for me (really; I got distracted from the game for a bit during one of the scenes and found my party fighting Gabranth already, without me doing anything (and they were doing quite a good job on him. xD) once I focused on the game again. xD).

*Beat the game at Level 57, with a Bubble Belt equipped to all three of my party members, so that's probably why the final boss wasn't that hard (also, my party having tons of gambits probably helped).*


----------



## Batman (Apr 2, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> So, where is everyone on the game now?



GEtting my ass kicked by these elite hunts.   They take for fucking ever, and I almost die once every time. But It's such a better challenge than the actual story line. Lots of fun.

I just wish the music was good. I miss my battle music. . . and GOOD overworld music.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 2, 2007)

All those gambits are kinda confucing for me O.O Any advice on good gambits combinations? Balthier said that we should prioritise healing b4 attack. So I put my gambits on: 1.first aid, 2.cure, 3.potion, 4.attack any enemy. Is that a OK combination or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Batman (Apr 2, 2007)

Батсекс said:


> All those gambits are kinda confucing for me O.O Any advice on good gambits combinations? Balthier said that we should prioritise healing b4 attack. So I put my gambits on: 1.first aid, 2.cure, 3.potion, 4.attack any enemy. Is that a OK combination or am I doing something wrong?


It's fine, though I know that later on in the game you won't be using first aid very much as the cures take over.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 2, 2007)

Well judging by your gambits and the fact that your taking Basch's advice I'd say your pretty early in the game.

However, you shouldn't have to bother with gambits that much early in the game seeing as how you dont have many Gambit options available to you, so just stick to something as simple as this:

1) Ally<70%HP: Potion
2) Attack: Nearest Enemy (Or Attack: Party Leader's Target whatever your comfortable with).

Atleast for now. You will almost always want to put support and healing over offense.

First Aid is pretty useful for now but after 5-10hrs of playing I recommend you just get rid of it.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 2, 2007)

1. Cure
2. Potion
3. Attack

This should do. Putting _Cure_ above _Potion_ will result in the character prioritize magicks over items. With this, s/he will cast _Cure_ when needed be. Otherwise, if your character is in _Silence_  status or do not have suffiicient MP, s/he will have an alternative; the potions.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh, u guys really think it all through. O.O Oh, another question. I have 2 additional gambit spots remamining anything else useful i can put in those 2 spots?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 3, 2007)

Батсекс said:


> All those gambits are kinda confucing for me O.O Any advice on good gambits combinations? Balthier said that we should prioritise healing b4 attack. So I put my gambits on: 1.first aid, 2.cure, 3.potion, 4.attack any enemy. Is that a OK combination or am I doing something wrong?


How far are you in the game? It sounds like you're towards the beginning. I'd switch them to someting like this:

1. Cure (becuase it heals more than First Aid does and thus shold be prioritized as the first healing method).
2. Potion (Because using them is quicker than using First Aid is).
3. First Aid
4. Attack nearest enemey.

But here are what mine are currently (note: I've beaten the game, so you probably don't have a lot of the magic/gambits required for these).

1. Arise (Exchangable with Phoenix Down) --> KO'd ally
2. Curaga (Switchable with X-Potion) --> Ally with HP less than 70%
3. Charge/Ether --> Self MP less than 20%
4. Esuna (can be switched with a Remedy, though) --> Confused Ally
5. Dispel (exchangeable with a Remedy) --> Berserk Ally (I like to have control of my characters and have them able to use healing magic, and thus Berserk doesn't really work for me).
6. Esuna/Alarm Clock --> Ally who's Asleep
7. Chronos Tear/Remedy --> Ally with stop
8. Vox/Echo Herbs --> Ally who's silenced.
9. Poisona/Antidote --> Ally who's poisoned.
10. Esuna/Remedy --> Ally with sap
11. Stona/Gold Needle --> Ally who's petrified.
12. Blindna/Eye drops --> Ally who's blind
13. Attack nearest enemy.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 3, 2007)

^ Complete list!!



Батсекс said:


> Oh, u guys really think it all through. O.O Oh, another question. I have 2 additional gambit spots remamining anything else useful i can put in those 2 spots?


If you're at the beginning of the game, and you have two slots to spare:

Healer
1. Antidote
2. Cure
3. Potion
4. Eye Drops
5. Attack

Tanker(s)
1. Eye Drops
2. Attack

Poison and Blind are the most common status effects at the beginning of the game (I just finished ma first tomb ), so you might want to put some attention into those. But really, the gambit above should be used mainly by your healer. Tankers (front-liners) should have fewer gambits so that they can concentrate in dealing damage to the enemy.

EDIT:


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 3, 2007)

Shiron said:


> How far are you in the game? It sounds like you're towards the beginning. I'd switch them to someting like this:
> 
> 1. Cure (becuase it heals more than First Aid does and thus shold be prioritized as the first healing method).
> 2. Potion (Because using them is quicker than using First Aid is).
> ...




That sounds useful, I'll put my ones in a similar way.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 3, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:


> If you're at the beginning of the game, and you have two slots to spare:
> 
> 1. Antidote
> 2. Cure
> ...


Yup. My tank (Vaan) only has two gambits (what I listed above is what I set my other two party members gambits to):

1. Foe: Flying --> Telekinesis (but this can be changed to any offensive magic spell, at the beginning of the game).
2. Nearest Foe --> Attack.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 3, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:


> ^ Complete list!!
> 
> 
> If you're at the beginning of the game, and you have two slots to spare:
> ...



front liners are the ones with the swords? because the ones with bows ow guns usually stay at the back to aim better. why can't I put:

1. cure
2. potion
3. antidote. 
4. eyedrops
5. attack ?

Survival is the most important.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 3, 2007)

Front-liners are just the ones who you have mostly attack and focus less on healing. It's imporant to have a tank, because otherwise you could just end up healing yourslef endlessly without ever actually gettng to ever attack. Having two people with gambits set up like those (1. Cure 2. Potion 3.Antidote 4.Eyedrops 5. Attack) and one with gambits that are just attacking gambits (this person being whoever your partly leader is), as the tank, is what worked for me.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh OK. Sorry to bother but one more question ^^;; Which deals greater damage a physical attack or a black magic attack. For my tank, should I go: 
1. fira(or blizzarda etc..)
2. attack

or the other way around?


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 3, 2007)

Батсекс said:


> front liners are the ones with the swords? because the ones with bows ow guns usually stay at the back to aim better. why can't I put:
> 
> 1. cure
> 2. potion
> ...


True, but there's no point healing a poisoned ally, no? Or maybe you mean heal first and then cure the _Poison_? Oh and I forgot one important thing; _Phoenix Down_. 



Батсекс said:


> Oh OK. Sorry to bother but one more question ^^;; Which deals greater damage a physical attack or a black magic attack. For my tank, should I go:
> 1. fira(or blizzarda etc..)
> 2. attack
> 
> or the other way around?


Magicks sometimes deals more damage, but physical attacks are more reliable (in terms of speed and consistency). For me, I favor speed over damage, so I go for daggers.

Btw, tanker shouldn't rely on magicks. You might find him/her dead upon casting.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 3, 2007)

Unless the enemy has a weakness to whatever element spell that is, then the damage is pretty much the same (at least with the basic spells). So, I'd reccomend setting magic to a flying-enemies only gambit, if you have one. If you don't, then just set your tank to only attack the nearnest enemy and then when you encounter a flying enemy, just either turn off your tanks gambits and manually set them to attack the flying enemy with magic or temporarily change their gambit to Nearest enemy --> Magic. I find it's best to save your tank's (who should be your party leader) magic for manually doing things like Dispel, Dispelga, Protect, Protectga, Regen, Haste and Hastega when you get them and have a need for them. And with the setup you suggested, your tank would keep using offensive magic until they ran out of MP/were silenced and then switch to physically attacking, which isn't that smart.

Your tank should also be your back up/last resort healer, so keeping their MP high at all times really is a good idea.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 3, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:


> True, but there's no point healing a poisoned ally, no? Or maybe you mean heal first and then cure the _Poison_? Oh and I forgot one important thing; _Phoenix Down_.



yeah thats what I meant, heal first and then cure the poison. No use of them if they are dead too. And phoenix down is quite enxensive to be throwing them here and there. So I try to keep allys alive as a first priority, and then cure them. Because once they die enemies will start attacking healers straight away, and they might get killed even b4 they have time to revive all ally.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 3, 2007)

Shiron said:


> And with the setup you suggested, your tank would keep using offensive magic until they ran out of MP/were silenced and then switch to physically attacking, which isn't that smart.


I did that!! ...somewhat. 

Self : MP ≥ 90% = Scrouge
Self : MP ≥ 70% = Thundaga
Self : MP <70%  = Attack

Just for fun, tho. I thought I don't want to let those spakling animation go to waste, hence the gambit sequence. 

And yea, you're right about the flying opponents. Magicks will find better use when flying opponents are around. I had both my tanker spam Thundaga to any flying opponents. Dam, sparkles! 



Батсекс said:


> yeah thats what I meant, heal first and then cure the poison. No use of them if they are dead too. And phoenix down is quite enxensive to be throwing them here and there. So I try to keep allys alive as a first priority, and then cure them. Because once they die enemies will start attacking healers straight away, and they might get killed even b4 they have time to revive all ally.


Hmmm, if that's the case, maybe you'll want to assign individual task to your tankers, like:

1. Eye Drops (you won't be hitting anything when you're blind)
2. Antidote (maybe..)
3. Attack

Items have shorter ATB bar to fill, and you will not (or rarely) find yourself using two or more items at the same time. This, and let your healer do the healing. I did something like that, and it does give pretty significant results. By assigning individual tasks, you will somewhat increase the effeciency of the whole party's gambit flow. Overloading the healer with almost everything won't help.

...something like that. ^^

I've forgotten most of the gambit stuffs since I'm playing my solo play now, w/out gambits.


----------



## Vasp (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey all. I beat FFXII a while ago, and well, I'm looking for something in particular. Theres a chance it might be a bit of a spoiler, so I'll just tag my question:


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the ending credits, after taking out the final boss and going through the ending scenes, the credits are rolling and there are some wonderful pictures. I was wondering is anyone happens to have a link to a site that has these pictures posted? It'd be mucho appriciated if you could hook me up with a link!


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 3, 2007)

OK, I beat that Ghis boss PHEW! Thanks, everyone ^0^ You had to use those Warp things on soldiers, while Ghis was walking towards u. 2 Warps took down all soldiers XD

This game is so addictive and has such pretty graphix


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 3, 2007)

You can Warp them? I didn't know that. O_O

I took the soldiers down manually, while Ghis was pummeling one of my character with I-Don't_Know-What from afar. It did 200+ and kept my healer on her toes. Bad luck for me I guess. >_>

Your journey onwards will be more interesting. You might wanna change your gambit configurations again. But really, the reason why I'm so addicted to FFXII was the gambit system.

And yea the graphic is smex!! 

Congratulations on defeating Ghis!!


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 3, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:


> You can Warp them? I didn't know that. O_O
> 
> I took the soldiers down manually, while Ghis was pummeling one of my character with I-Don't_Know-What from afar. It did 200+ and kept my healer on her toes. Bad luck for me I guess. >_>
> 
> ...


Thanks ! ^0^

Yeah, first dark mote warp took 2 soldiers down, 2nd dark mote warp took 3rd soldier down. I didnt even had to fight them  Oh, and u know, u can steal potions from your enemies if u see them using potions. Thats how I got out of that Dalmascan prison, when Vaan and pirate were fighting 3 fat dudes in an arena, I stole their potions and used them on Vaan and pirate XD And, at the moment I'm trying to fight some fire-bird outside of a desert Tomb. But I think im gonna go back to Dalmasca to get stronger armour, coz I can't beat it.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 3, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Nah, I think Ghis was the one that you fought on the Leviathan.



I so couldn't remember which one he was. 



Batman said:


> GEtting my ass kicked by these elite hunts.   They take for fucking ever, and I almost die once every time. But It's such a better challenge than the actual story line. Lots of fun.
> 
> I just wish the music was good. I miss my battle music. . . and GOOD overworld music.



I'm so behind because when I have been playing on it I've been doing hunts too. I just want to kill all the beasts/bizatches! 

I'm not to keen on the music either. I like my battle music! It puts me in the mood to kill all. 


I hardly use gambits. I've taken full control over Penelo now and have Balthier and Vaan with the 'attack nearest foe' gambit. Although, I do have first Aid on Balthier just incase. I like to be in control of the healing you see. Plus, My Penelo is awesome. 



Oh, & I think in this thread somewhere someone said that I'm a guy. Just so we don't get confused here, I'm a girl.  I'm just a big RPG Geek.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 4, 2007)

Батсекс said:


> Thanks ! ^0^
> 
> Yeah, first warp took 2 soldiers down, 2nd warp took 3rd soldier down. I didnt even had to fight them  Oh, and u know, u can steal potions from your enemies if u see them using potions. Thats how I got out of that Dalmascan prison, when Vaan and pirate were fighting 3 fat dudes in an arena, I stole their potions and used them on Vaan and pirate XD And, at the moment I'm trying to fight some fire-bird outside of a desert Tomb. But I think im gonna go back to Dalmasca to get stronger armour, coz I can't beat it.


You're saying that I can steal items used by the enemies? Daww..I never knew that! What have I been playing all this time!? 

Aa, the avion. That bird gave me a hard time, too (considering that I'm playing a solo game atm).


----------



## Mojim (Apr 5, 2007)

WTF...Omega was way too easy *sigh* 
Yiazmat was much harder


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 6, 2007)

I think this game has too many dungeons and deserts to cross. And they all look ugly, kinda annoying XD Yesterday I was wondering around the desert the whole day, killing those Uratan Yensu folk, and then I found the Wyveryn Lord and he nearly killed me, I had to run for my life to the save crystal >O


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 6, 2007)

Mojim said:


> WTF...Omega was way too easy *sigh*
> Yiazmat is much harder


You just killed my desire to pwn Omega... 



Батсекс said:


> I think this game has too many dungeons and deserts to cross. And they all look ugly, kinda annoying XD Yesterday I was wondering around the desert the whole day, killing those Uratan Yensu folk, and then I found the Wyveryn Lord and he nearly killed me, I had to run for my life to the save crystal >O


Don't do that!! The graphic is soo smex to the point that even the animated desert-ish environment can burn your eyes LOL. XD

The Wyvern Lord is one of your marks for the mob hunts. It'll be challenging if you attempt it when you're still in teen-ish levels. Anything after that, he'll be pretty easy to defeat.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

Garuda was easy... can't believe that boss gave you a hard time! Just blind it and it cant do anything to you 

Also, Батсекс (had to copy & paste this name, lol). Your the first person I know to say the games level designs are ugly. Even people I know that don't like this game complimented the design of the world of Ivalice.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 6, 2007)

Fυzεη said:


> You just killed my desire to pwn Omega...
> 
> 
> Don't do that!! The graphic is soo smex to the point that even the animated desert-ish environment can burn your eyes LOL. XD
> ...



I know XD I accepted him, but when I found him he nearly killed me lol. I'm lvl17 atm. Well... Vaan, Balthier and Fran are, Bash and girls are lvl 15. Oh, and that traitor guy was hard to kill, I only killed him by sneaking a knot of rust at the last moment lol.

I have to go to Giza Plains now to meet some ppl in some village O.o





> Also, Батсекс (had to copy & paste this name, lol). Your the first person I know to say the games level designs are ugly. Even people I know that don't like this game complimented the design of the world of Ivalice.


Garuda, is that that Tomb bird? It gets very easy to kill after u feed it those desert berries.

No... designs are pretty. U misunderstood me. It's just that... I'm sick of running through deserts and undergraound mines, I'd rather the action took place in some pretty palaces XD


----------



## Mojim (Apr 6, 2007)

Fuzen said:
			
		

> You just killed my desire to pwn Omega...


Lol, trust me he was nothing! I didn't even realized that I've killed him after like 10-15 minutes battle  I was too focused on my characters HP and stuff. Hmm did he really have 12 million HP? I remember when I fought Hell Wyrm was much longer than Omega...which is Hell Wyrm has lower HP than Omega.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

Well there are shrines / temples / beaches / forests and grassy plains  (Phon Coast probably the prettiest place...), and caves later on... <.<


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 6, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Garuda was easy... can't believe that boss gave you a hard time! Just blind it and it cant do anything to you


My Ashe was at level 32 before I can convince myself to go head on to it. It pwned me on my first attempt (level 27) with Enrage. Not fair!! 

Now I'm farming LP at the Westersand for my new equipments (Blood Sword ftw!), and armors. And I peeped in to the waterway, to see if I can farm exp there, but the moment I saw a Malboro labeled 'Level 40', I pressed-hold R2 and escaped the waterway ASAP. >_>



Батсекс said:


> I know XD I accepted him, but when I found him he nearly killed me lol. I'm lvl17 atm. Well... Vaan, Balthier and Fran are, Bash and girls are lvl 15. Oh, and that traitor guy was hard to kill, I only killed him by sneaking a knot of rust at the last moment lol.
> 
> I have to go to Giza Plains now to meet some ppl in some village O.o


You're ahead of me already. >_<

I'm there too, but still not planning on advancing until I've completed some more hunts.



Mojim said:


> Lol, trust me he was nothing! I didn't even realized that I've killed him after like 10-15 minutes battle  I was too focused on my characters HP and stuff. Hmm did he really have 12 million HP? I remember when I fought Hell Wyrm was much longer than Omega...which is Hell Wyrm has lower HP than Omega.


Mmm..just hope that this Omega lives up to its name. And if it's really 12 mil..that a lot. 10-15 minutes? That's quite long...but nothing compared to Penance!!


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

Thats sad... I was level 26 when I took out Vossler with Penelo, lol.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 6, 2007)

My Ashe was 35 when she went against Vossler. *sobs*

Maybe I should rely more on tactics and green magicks. >_>


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 6, 2007)

At first use dark motes to get rid of soldiers and then use watermotes, and refletgaa motes and balance motes on Vossler, near the end he gets very tough so start using knot of rust on him, for some reason he is weak against those.And u can beat him at level 16, its possible. Make sure u have atleast 14 potions(thats how many I had).


----------



## Mojim (Apr 7, 2007)

I finally beat the game last night, and overall I was satisfied


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 7, 2007)

which rating would u give it? XD


----------



## Batman (Apr 7, 2007)

Батсекс said:


> No... designs are pretty. U misunderstood me. It's just that... I'm sick of running through deserts and undergraound mines, I'd rather the action took place in some pretty palaces XD



Maybe you'll find Salika woods as georgeous as I did. It's still my favoiite stage to run around it.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 7, 2007)

My main strategy is beserk+protect two of my characters and have penelo or someone heal them.


----------



## Mojim (Apr 7, 2007)

Батсекс said:


> which rating would u give it? XD


8.9/10

-the summons are kinda useless when you want to use them for side quest mission.
-same goes for the limit break.
-Omega was too easy .
-some of the characters development are kinda flat.

Those are my negative things about the game


----------



## Key (Apr 10, 2007)

-10/10, the worst evver


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 10, 2007)

Key said:


> -10/10, the worst evver



why?           XD


----------



## Omega id (Apr 11, 2007)

@Key
Its better than Final Fantasy VIII.

--------------

I have no complaints. *I'd give this Final Fantasy game a 8/10.* Its not the best one in the series buts its not the worst one either. Square wanted to try something new and they did.

I loved the Storyline. Betrayal, a rogue God, a princess seeking revenge, a Sky Pirate with a mysterious past (though the game doesn't predictably tell you Balthier has a mysterious past like other games would) and alot of Back Story (as seen and read throughout the Pharos or when completing some of the monster's Bestiary), it kinda reminded me of Xenosaga. Xenosaga has a database of information that covers the races, technology and environments of its world... FFXII has a lot of information on the world of Ivalice.

The Espers back story is pretty interesting as well... I also like how Ultima became a summon instead of a spell. They did a good job on her design as well as other Esper designs (my other favorite would be "The King of the Pharos" - Hashmal, Bringer of Order). 

Theres also a lot of game play. The music isn't the best music when compared to the previous Final Fantasy games, but this is an entirely New Final Fantasy game... but its not bad and I couldn't think of any other themes fitting for the dungeons you traverse.

The hunts are a good idea as well. People always did enjoy fighting side-bosses in previous FF games and they got it... I am still surprised at how they managed to fit such a large game into one DVD disc.

Also... this game has a lot of clever phrases and lines. I still believe Square tried attempted different angles at telling the story (which is why people dont comprehend the storyline regardless of its simplicity AND why others wonder why Vaan is the main character when he hardly has a role to play).

People usually complain about the game because they always expect the next final fantasy game to be better than the last. What people gotta do is shut the fuck up and accept the game as what it is.

Now you got FFversusXIII coming along, looks like we got another over-powered main character (like Cloud and Squall) now everyone is jumping on FFXIII like the nice FFVII fanboys that they are supposed to be.


----------



## Avish (Apr 11, 2007)

im not likeing ff12 at all, i didnt even get close to completeing it. I didnt really give it much of as chance. The characters seem bland like theres somthing missing thats in most of the other final fantasy's. I couldnt connect with the feelings between yuna and tidus in ffx and understand somthing that they went through and to also wish the game continued to see how things went after. Then ffx-2 came out and i loved what happened. Free mode and you had to make 100percent geneius. ff12 sucks and i hope that the next final fantasy will realise their mistakes and use them to their advantage to vcreate a better game next time. Too me this game phailed.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 11, 2007)

Avish... did you just say you HATE FFX... but you LIKED FFX-2? <.<


----------



## Avish (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah ironic lol i only liked ffx-2 because i wasnted to see how the story would end from ffx.
oh shit wrong thing i wrote my psot wrong errm. Thing is i loved ffx lol i said wrong things. The bad things i said bout ffx they were ment to be good lol.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 11, 2007)

lol oh ok. I was goin' to say.

And, wow, you joined two month ago and you already have 230+ posts? I need to speed it up...

Anyway, I only played FFX-2 for two reasons:

1) I wanted to see the Perfect Ending...

2) I wanted to go through the 100 Floors (I look for challenges... )

Speaking of challenges... After I'm done with my Penelo file I am going to attempt the 122333 Challenge (youtube it)... Boy is THAT going to be frustrating.


----------



## Avish (Apr 11, 2007)

lol yeah, good luck with that. i know i post alot lol


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 11, 2007)

Omega id said:


> lol oh ok. I was goin' to say.
> 
> And, wow, you joined two month ago and you already have 230+ posts? I need to speed it up...
> 
> ...


lol. I can't be bothred. After I finish a game I never play it again, I just get a new one. But I wish i had the patience for such challenges XD Good luck!


----------



## Dem0n5 (Apr 11, 2007)

ffx pissed me off  I almost beat the chocobo race in the Calm Lands at 0 seconds but I was two damn seconds off  I don't see what's so bad about ffx-2, i liked the fast fighting and being able to get 100% on several job things, and I loved the ffx story so it was nice to continue it =p

And not to go off-topic, um...FFXII is all political and that kinda gets boring, I'm at a point where it's just "Run there and get that, now run the other way and get that, beat these bosses without any trouble, and be like 20 levels higher than you need to be without any actually interesting plot advances" >.<


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah running around so much is sure annoying. But I wouldnt say that bosses aren't hard to beat lol. Some of them really pissed me off lol xD *think angry gamers*


----------



## Avish (Apr 11, 2007)

lol, im not going to even try to complete ff12 now, i think i m ight let it gather dust or sell it off now while its still decently high priced.


----------



## Dem0n5 (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw my sister fight a few and she struggled with it, but uses the strategy guide so she knows how to get an advantage before she's in the battle. The levels in the guide are quite lower than I was at any point in the game, I have a habit of spending a long time leveling and getting items to sell on any kind of game that let's me do that, probably ADD or something  The guide is sitting there saying "Hopefully you have at least 1,000 HP for all of your party members..." while I'm playin around with almost 3,000 HP xD


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Mandragoras fight was sooo annoying, though! Five little buggers running around with individual unique abilities and crap! That was like the only boss that got me mad >_<


----------



## Omega id (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, if we're going to talk about the bad things about FFXII. Here are just some of the things that frustrate or annoy me (even though I like this game alot).

-Treasure Chests, Enemies, Rare Items and Stolen Items are all based on a Percentage rate and it makes getting what you want take FOREVER... Seriously... how many people here have FOUND Larva Eater? It takes a millenia for that monster to come out and when he does he NEVER drops Danjuro (best Dagger in the game). Unless your lucky as hell and get it all on the first try.

-Summons & Quickenings
Summons become useless near the end of the game... Maybe if the summons were out there at the same time that your party members were in the team... but instead they had to make it so its only the Summon and his Summoner... Thats just saying "Kill me quicker".

-Quickenings made the first half of the game too easy (Now I know why they call it quickenings... its to quickly get rid of the bosses remaining half HP bar) and the only reason I used it is because I was hooked on the guide while on my first play through so I took most of its advice... but that guide didn't help me out for shit when it came to getting certain items.

Best part about the game is that you have the option to play however you want. Its possible to beat this game without leveling up, its possible to beat it with 1 character. Its even possible to beat it without quickenings and no gambits or espers.

The more you restrict yourself the harder the difficulty will get stacked.


----------



## Avish (Apr 11, 2007)

still selling it


----------



## Dem0n5 (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice list of bad things there! I haven't even tried getting rare items, I mean...I'm still playing through at about 60+ hours. I just trudge along with whatever the store sells, using the 2x exp thing on the active party and 2x AP on the inactive bunch. 

I agree about the summons and I can definitely see how rare items would be hard to get, I'm not looking but I usually get something better than store-bought goods at some point, anyway. Yes, yes, it's a good game, but you're oh so right about the difficulty, the way I play is tooo easy(Leveling more than needed vs Not even needing to level).


----------



## Batman (Apr 11, 2007)

So I was watching some of those 122333 challege videos and I gotta say that he/she is a true gamer. I could never be that balls out hardcore to do something like that.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 11, 2007)

lol yeah... I saw some dude take on Fafnir at levels 1-3... of course it was long range fighting... but still... Fafnir means instant death at that level... so anything should go <.<


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 11, 2007)

Omega id said:


> -Summons & Quickenings
> Summons become useless near the end of the game... Maybe if the summons were out there at the same time that your party members were in the team... but instead they had to make it so its only the Summon and his Summoner... Thats just saying "Kill me quicker".



Use espers the way you use Aeons in FFX...meatshields. If you know a nasty attack is coming up, summon an esper out. You'll lose your MP, but that's what Charge is for.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 11, 2007)

Unlike FFX. Espers die faster. Its like their Defense doesn't go up, just their HP... and that doesn't help for shit. The only time I'll summon an esper is to rig the overdrive (meet the conditions then face the enemy), even then thats still not worth my MP. I'm not wasting turns charging or throwing Ethers when I can use that MP for something else.

EDIT: In fact, On my penelo file I'm only using three of my FAVORITe espers as support... and only because I'd like to have them by my side... regardless of the fact that they are useless (Shemhazai & Hashmal, Haven't gotten Ultima yet since I'm distracted with hunts).


----------



## Shiron (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmm, as for what bothered me about FF XII (other than the espers and quickenings, which were already mentioned) was the Zodiac Spear. Seriously, unless you looked at a guide prior to playing the game, there's no way you could have knowin not to open those treasure chests.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 11, 2007)

Batman said:


> So I was watching some of those 122333 challege videos and I gotta say that he/she is a true gamer. I could never be that balls out hardcore to do something like that.


Hook me up with the vids please?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 11, 2007)

Chaotic Melody said:


> Hmm, as for what bothered me about FF XII (other than the espers and quickenings, which were already mentioned) was the Zodiac Spear. Seriously, unless you looked at a guide prior to playing the game, there's no way you could have knowin not to open those treasure chests.



Well its still possible to get the Zodiac Spear... thats just the easier way of getting it... if you screwed up and got a treasure chest you'd have to put up with finding it in the Henne Mines... but the chances of it appearing in the treasure chest there are really slim. Either way you can do well without the Zodiac Spear as there are other powerful weapons in the game besides that (Excalibur, Masamune, Ultima Blade, etc.)


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 12, 2007)

Chaotic Melody said:


> Hmm, as for what bothered me about FF XII (other than the espers and quickenings, which were already mentioned) was the Zodiac Spear. Seriously, unless you looked at a guide prior to playing the game, there's no way you could have knowin not to open those treasure chests.



That annoys me too. It's a way of making everyone buy the guide. *Still hasn't looked at a guide*


----------



## cygnus (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm in the Henne Mines right now. I just really cbf playing at the moment...


----------



## Omega id (Apr 12, 2007)

Alright, I am at level 74 with Penelo, just defeated Cid & Famfrit (I would've done this a long time ago but I stopped playing the game for almost a week).

I have left a lot of the regular Marks and Elite hunts for the end of the game. Which means I wont be beating the game any time soon... I am going to attempt all marks except for Yiazmat, with Penelo alone... though I'm having doubts about Omega Mark XII... Ultima is also starting to scare me just thinking about it.

Also, anyone know the diffrence between Black Robe and White Robe? I have better Mystic Armor than that but I just thought it was wierd how Black and White Robes dont really have any diffrent stats... in fact they are exactly the same the only diffrence is the name and the little picture shown when you select them in the menu... I never noticed this before untill now.

And Its decided... I'm making this Penelo -Solo- file my MAIN file... I'm 68 Hours into the game, Level 78, I obtained Fomalhault and a Ribbon in the same area of Cerobi Steppe (I got a Ribbon on my other file... but how lucky can I get?!) I was even able to encounter Tower! That SoB never showed up before! ... well it depends on how smoothly things keep going... If I am able to obtain everything from my main file plus the addition stuff I have gotten on this file... then I'm making it my main file.


----------



## Batman (Apr 12, 2007)

Fυzεη said:


> Hook me up with the vids please?



Youtube em.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 3, 2007)

i need the list of resources to get tournesol.


----------



## Omega id (May 3, 2007)

Boy are you going to have fun making that weapon... I nearly wanted to kill myself but I obtained it (and my Danjuro!).

Here is teh grand list of item's you need to work your way up to Tournesol. Also, keep in mind. You need to obtain the Forgotten Grimoire's and the Canopic Jar in order to obtain common Arcana drops from every enemy. Or else your never making this weapon.

Gemsteel x3
Empyreal Soul x3
Serpentarius x3

Those are the item's you need to make Tournesol... however, it's not so simple. You have to make those items. You receive a Gemsteel and a Empyreal Soul from doing two different hunt's for Montblanc.

*To make a Gemsteel in the Bazaar you need the following*:
Scarletite x1
Damascus Steel x2
Hell-Gate's Flame x2

-Scarletite can be obtained from Emeralditan (Gian't Turtle's in Nabreus Deadlands).

-Damascus Steel can be gotten from Bun (or whatever their name is). They are the Headless guy's that walk around with swords in The Pharos. However, I know a guaranteed way to get one and it works faster than waiting for the Bun's to drop a Damascus Steel. Go to Paramina Rift and get the Rare monster Anchag, to make him appear, go to the Karydine Glacier area and clear the area of all the enemies. Then it should alway's show up in the area where you fight two Skeleton's. If he hasn't shown up leave one screen and come back. Now what you wanna do is equip everyone with Thief's Cuff's and have them all Steal Anchag, eventually you will obtain Damascus Steel. Go to the area with the nearest Save point, save and reset, reload your game and repeat the process above.

-Hell-Gate's Flame can only be gotten from the Cerberus' in Feywood. The only way your getting them to drop this item is with one of the Forgotten Grimoire's. Even when you do have the item theres only like a 5% chance it will get dropped. There are other enemies in the Feywood with the same class as the Cerberus, I recommend only chaining the Cerberus because I found that killing the other blue wolves just decrease your chance of having it obtained from a Cerberus. The first time I did this I had a chain of 196 and not one Hell-Gate's Flames, then later I tried again only fighting Cerberus and I was able to obtain 3 Hell-Gate's Flame by the time I reach a chain of 90 something. In the end it's all entirely based on Luck however.

*To make a Empyreal Soul in the Bazaar you need the following*:
Soul Powder x1
Wargod's Band x2
High Arcana x1 (Read Below)

Soul Powder can be obtained from Etem, a Reaper Class monster only encountered in the deepest part of the Henne Mine's in the Labyrinth before Zodiark. Only chain Etem's and you should get a few Soul Powder drops. It's annoying since you'll constantly be put under status ailment's and instant killed. Make sure your at a high level.

Wargod's Band can be obtained from the Horse fiends in Nabreus Deadlands in the area North of the Save Crystal. When you clear that area go back down south two screens and repeat the process. Only chain the Leyner's (I think that was their name) and you should get these more often.

*To make a Serpentarius in the Bazaar you need the following*:
Snake Skin x4 (you'll need 12 in total)
Serpent Eye x2
High Arcana x1 (Read Below)

Snake Skin's are stolen and dropped by the only Snake enemy in the Giza Plain's (during the Dry). I'm sure you've encountered him before but he is in the first area south of the camp. Like most Snake enemies in the game it will only appear when you get close to the area that it appears in which is close to a slaven.

Serpent Eye are dropped by the Snake's outside of Giruvegan in the two area's where you gotta do a puzzle in order to lead you towards the Gate's to Giruvegan.

*To make a High Arcana in the Bazaar you need the following*:
Arcana x10
Feystone x1
Soul of Thamasa x1

-Arcana are dropped 70% of the time from all enemies when you have the Canopic Jar.

-Feystone can be stolen and dropped by Entite's or Elementals.

-Soul of Thamasa is a rare drop by Oversoul in the Necrohol of Nabudis. He only comes out 6 times every time you enter, to make him appear keep killing enemies in the Necrohol. After you've killed him the 6th time a rare enemy will appear (Helvinek). To get him to come out again leave the Necrohol two screen and re-enter. If you activate the Rare Game missions from the Hunt Club in Phon Coast, there is an enemy in Barheim Passage known as Ishteen, he appears in one of two places in the new area there. You can steal Soul of Thamasa from him, go to the nearest save crystal, save, reset the game, reload and steal from him again. If you kill him and take his Trophy for the Hunt Club you will not encounter this monster again. This is the simplelest way of obtaining Soul of Thamasa... I screwed up and killed him before I even thought about obtaining Tournesol and I was forced to do it the long way at the Necrohol of Nabudis.

Also, there is a trick in the Bazaar where you can use 1 High Arcana to make a Empyreal Soul AND a Serpentarius. This actually works with any bazaar item's that you can unlock that have the same requirement. But anyway aside from that what you basically do is sell 1 Soul Powder, 2 Wargod's Band, 4 Snake Skin, 2 Serpent Eye and 1 High Arcana and the game will read it as the requirement met for each item (meaning you don't have to waste an additional High Arcana for the other since you just used the 1 High Arcana requirement for both item's...). Also don't forget, to only sell the right amount of item's and buy the item's you unlocked before you make more or they won't appear until you've baught the item your trying to make again.

You can steal High Arcana from Espers (though Rare). You can steal a Serpentarius from the final Esper, Zodiark.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 4, 2007)

damn, hard.
and how do you get the canopic jar?


----------



## Omega id (May 4, 2007)

Keep doing hunts for Montblanc, eventually you'll get 3 item's that each sell for 1000 gil, forgot their name's but one of them is Horakty's Flame or something along those lines. Sell the 3 items from the 3 different missions and it should show up on your Bazaar. Be warned however, its really expensive, and Tournesol is even more expensive. Factor that in with the Item's you gotta sell AND buy and your wallet will be a little dry in the end...


----------



## Sasukemaniac (May 5, 2007)

i have bought it two week ago and i'm still stuck with it as i was the first day i bought it


----------



## Jesus Date (May 5, 2007)

hey guys, can you tell me where i could grind to level my party a bit and get some money? Vaan is lvl 27 and everyone else is lvl 22/23. I'm in Rabanastre after defeating Vossler.


----------



## Athrum (May 5, 2007)

Just try leveling up on the places you have to go trough the story, save and stay there for a couple of hours, you usually get some nice levels.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 5, 2007)

Is it worth it to get a PS2 just for this and Okami?


----------



## asch (May 5, 2007)

It's an awesome game ,I'm right now at 35h


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 5, 2007)

So should I get a PS2 just for it? Is it worth it?


----------



## Omega id (May 6, 2007)

Well if you really wanna play it I recommend you do. It'd not a bad game, though if you throw a fit and start comparing it to the previous FF games you won't like it much, it's not the best in the series but thats only because it introduces entirely new gameplay element's. There are no more random battle encounters and the likes, your given a lot of freedom in this game.

Anyways I tell this to everyone who wants to play the game "be prepared to spare 200hrs of your life for this game". That is... if you want to go for all the rare monsters and optional bosses before beating the game (as well as the best weapons in the game).

But yeah... If your going to buy a PS2 though I could recommend some other games so you won't waste all that money just to play one game. Then again PS2 is pretty cheap nowadays... but yeah buy it.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

I've not been to this thread in ages. I haven't played FFXII in ages either.  I feel awful. Hopefully If I get some time this week I'll play as I still haven't finished the game.


----------



## Omega id (May 9, 2007)

Good to see your still alive Ino Pig!  Actually I still find myself playing this game even when I am bored... The only thing I really have to do now is to complete the Bestiary which seems close to impossible but I do what I can when I am bored and got nothing better to do... Completing the Bestiary gets me the last Pirate's Den Trophy that I am missing.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

Haha, It's good to see you're also still alive! I feel like I deserted my fellow FFXII bizatches. 

It will be hard trying to juggle FFXII and FFIII at the moment. There is so much I need to do on FFXII. If I remember correctly, I'm skint. I need to get me some loot!

Wow, how many trophy's do you have at the moment?!?


----------



## Omega id (May 9, 2007)

All of them, except 1... Which is Bagamnan Trophy (Complete Bestiary).

I miss Yondi D: Where is Yondi? ;(


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2007)

you knew it was coming
*
Final Fantasy XII: International Zodiac Job System*




why can't they release all this in the original release

*-12 new license boards for each character, tuned to specific jobs in the FF universe (e.g., Monk, Red Mage)
*
-A presentation based on the US release (English voices, 16:9 widescreen)

-A "bonus DVD based on the US version."


although it is in english so it'd be understandable with a guide GRRRRRRRRRRRR


excuse me while I go find some SE employees to kill (non US release bastards)


----------



## Kaki (May 11, 2007)

> i need the list of resources to get tournesol.


TIME 
TIME 
patience
time
MORE time
lots of time and effort
time and effort
time 
and some items.....



> -12 new license boards for each character, tuned to specific jobs in the FF universe (e.g., Monk, Red Mage)


 That is a big turn off for me. I loved how anyone could be anything and everything. 
And by then its just a few months till FF XIII.  
Though, I do think FF is better in english, maybe not the voices but the setting.....

and I still need to beat the final boss, I whent todo it last night but I have to navigat the bahumat.


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2007)

your reading it wrong is

12 new for *each character*, each board being about famous jobs in the FFverse


----------



## Qrαhms (May 12, 2007)

Whoa....is it a new release?? Where can I get more info about this?


----------



## Diaketh (Jul 2, 2007)

I started playing this game some time ago and I love it! I'm currently just done with Part VI (when you wrapped up all that stuff in Darklor) and I went out to do some sidequests before continuing on with the main story.

So I've been doing the Cockatrice quest and I found all of them... though I can't get the weapon from the Cockatrice in South Bank Village, in the Dalmasca Esterstand. The ferry is 'offline' and the north bank village is completely empty! Anyone knows how to solve this problem? Do you have to do some additional quest or something?


----------



## Akira (Jul 2, 2007)

Well I just beat Judge Ghis, but i was wondering can't you just cast reflect on your entire party and then he'll just kill himself through using Aero?


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 28, 2007)

He didn't use Aero consistently, sometimes it might be a wasted effort to cast Reflect.

Anyone have any ideas on how to fight the boss (forgot the name) at Salikawood? My character, Ashe (I'm doing the solo challenge right now) can't seem to get through the boss. According to the storyline, I'm supposed to go beyond Salikawood to Crytal Grande.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2007)

haha, someone revived this thread :3 i was waiting for that =p

poster above me, if you can't get through, then maybe you're too low leveled? there's so many circumstances that could be wrong. what magicks do you have? what weapon do have equipped? maybe your armor's not helping as much as you want it to. 




ANYWAY, since the international zodiac job system came out, anyone playing it?


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, first thing is that I'm not using any gambits.

My character, Ashe, was at level 70+ when I went for the attempt. The thing is that the boss attacks banged my character with no less than a few status effects, which is impossible to get rid off if you're playing solo. My equipments are the best which I can get at that point of the game.


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 30, 2007)

in britain we have a 6week holiday i bought a friend this game haven't seen him for 6 weeks it didn't take me that long to do most of it


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 30, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Well, first thing is that I'm not using any gambits.
> 
> My character, Ashe, was at level 70+ when I went for the attempt. The thing is that the boss attacks banged my character with no less than a few status effects, which is impossible to get rid off if you're playing solo. My equipments are the best which I can get at that point of the game.


Ah, solo + no gambit is fun ^^ I played a lvl VII hunt like that :3

Well, did you see which status that was inflicted on you were the worst? If so, you should just deal with that first of all. Say like, if it was Slow, then equip an accessory that makes you immune to it before you go into battle. Once it's attacked you with it and it says it missed, remedy yourself of the other status ailments inflicted. Equip your desired accessory, and hack and slash the hell out of him.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 1, 2007)

I forgot how I beat that boss but I did manage it on my Penelo Solo file... I think I relied on magic. Certain boss fights I mainly relied on Magic... the thing is I limited myself to more than just Solo... I did no gambits, one handed + shields only (including other inferior weapons such as staffs and rods, however, staffs were really useful), and also no quickenings... and I actually managed... too bad I couldn't record my progress but I am proud of myself...

Right now I am doing the 122333 challenge and I am as far as Lhusu Mines (I am going to attempt to kill Bagamnan and his crew the first time around as I am).


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2007)

never ever had a problem beating anything


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 1, 2007)

How can you not use Gambits? Its one of the best features that makes looking after your party less of a hassle.

Or are you trying something challenging?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 1, 2007)

Gilga, I praise you. I can't figure out how to start and keep up a 122333 Challenge. :\ Am playing a normal game on International Zodiac Job System now, and I'm like lvl 19 with Vaan and just finished doing to very first hunt that you get. XD

Another note though, using Quickenings on Solo + No Gambit is pretty much suicide, haha ^^ Unless you don't mind wasting some extremely useful items.

Poster above me: it's just challenges people set to themselves to make the game harder, No License Board, Solo + No Gambit, and doing the whole game with just Lvl 122333 (base levels when you get the characters).


----------



## Omega id (Sep 1, 2007)

Gambits are completely optional and are only there if your lazy  Of course I used them on my first play through but I realized theres not much of a difference, I find it better to have full control. I'm used to it from previous RPG's I guess.

@Kiiroi

They should've made the original FFXII much like the international version... I wish they had the descentsy to translate the text to english for that, cause I wanna play it but it has japanese dialogue regardless.

The reason why I prefer that version is because it actually forces people to make use of other accessories and weapons rather than just gie everyone a zodiac spear or a Ultima Blade & equip them with the best heavy armor.

During my Solo Penelo file I had so much fun not killing bosses with quickenings because near the end it always proved more challenging, the bosses would like, do something else and throw your strategy out the window and you only had a few split seconds to figure out what the hell to do.

For example, Ahriman... he was garbage on my first play through, but with my Penelo file I had to rely on Magic & Golden Staff to deal with 5 Ahriman clones and try and find the real one at the same time. The challenge was so much fun and it made the fights seem a bit more epic IMO.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

^My Ahriman booss fight was a nightmare. 

5 Ahrimans were swarming at my Ashe as if they were gangbanging her, and my Ashe was not able to move even an inch. Without gambits, I have to rely on my manual skills  and concentrate to take out one Ahriman at a time and at the same time keeping my Ashe alive.

Gawd the battle was a mess. >______________<


----------



## Omega id (Sep 1, 2007)

lol My Penelo fight was like that too, I was unable to move cause they were pretty much circling her. But I was still able to manage healing & casting offensive magic spells at the same time... I remember what a pain it was for me to defeat Zodiark (on my first normal game), I let him go down to 1/3 w/o using a quickening, that shit was horrible you only had like a 1 second window every 3 minutes to hit him or he will put up magic/physical attack barriers immediately after they are down again... I haven't faught him on my Penelo solo file yet... I left Zodiark, Chaos & Ultima cause I was too lazy to go through all that just to fight them... So I just decided to beat the game and start the 122333 challenge.


----------



## rocklee1234 (Sep 2, 2007)

where exactly am i supposed to find montblanc?


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

From Muthu Bazaar, just go straight to the next screen. Upon entering the next screen, go straight; you'll find a right turn but as you go, you'll notice a door on your left. Montblanc is in that building.

And what's a 122333 challenge? XD


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 2, 2007)

I still haven't beat the Sochen Cave palace since last October <_<

Blame school for making me unmotivated to play.

But I need to beat it someday. It's so damn _fun_!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 2, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> From Muthu Bazaar, just go straight to the next screen. Upon entering the next screen, go straight; you'll find a right turn but as you go, you'll notice a door on your left. Montblanc is in that building.
> 
> And what's a 122333 challenge? XD


It's basically a no-level up challenge, all of your characters would have levels 122333, and you complete the entire game with just that.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> It's basically a no-level up challenge, all of your characters would have levels 122333, and you complete the entire game with just that.


O_O Man, is that even possible!? That mean I have to avoid almost all of world map encounter? Sounds interesting, nonetheless.



iBrows said:


> I still haven't beat the Sochen Cave palace since last October <_<
> 
> Blame school for making me unmotivated to play.
> 
> But I need to beat it someday. It's so damn _fun_!


Sochen is boring, I'm telling you. I slept half way throught the game when I was  clearing Sochen. And Arcadia is even worse. >____________<


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 2, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> O_O Man, is that even possible. That mean I have to avoid almost all of world map encounter? Sounds interesting, nonetheless.


Haha, yes it's possible. 

Biggest WOW for me was when someone did the final hunt with the 122333 challenge. The guy fought Yiazmat, the badass 50,000,000 HP boss of the game and he beat it. He finished him in 18 hours, as I remember. XD I was in shock, the guy was so awesome ^^


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> Haha, yes it's possible.
> 
> Biggest WOW for me was when someone did the final hunt with the 122333 challenge. The guy fought Yiazmat, the badass 50,000,000 HP boss of the game and he beat it. He finished him in 18 hours, as I remember. XD I was in shock, the guy was so awesome ^^


18 hours?? FXCK!!!! 

That must've pissed off the Square-Enix programming team, tho. 

I'm still unable to beat Yiazmat with my 3-man team (2 attempts). ;__________;


----------



## rocklee1234 (Sep 2, 2007)

a fight that took 18 hours? how much strategy would have to go into that battle just to come out on top?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 2, 2007)

Look up Ashe10's profile on youtube, I think he still has them uploaded.

Warning: His page is full of awesome and win. Watch out for possible brain damage after watching the awesome videos. <3


----------



## rocklee1234 (Sep 2, 2007)

what video should i look for lol. he has quite a few.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 2, 2007)

Go to his playlist and look for 122333 challenge, they should be in there


----------



## rocklee1234 (Sep 2, 2007)

i feel like im doing research to make my self better at this game lol.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah Ash10 is pretty awsome, he's like the first person I subscribed to... I promised him I'd also make challenge vids of FFXII but I need a bigger memory card before I can record anything =/ I can only record like a minute or so of Video right now.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 2, 2007)

Kiiroi where did you find the video of someone defeating Yiazmat in the 122333 challenge? Was it an asian player? Cause I remember people constantly making videos trying to defeat Yiazmat on solo (or 122333 challenge) and the probability is near impossible. And only this one asian player made it somewhat possible cause appearantly oyu can do something against Yiazmat that just won't work on his in the NTSC release... or something along those lines, maybe I'm thinking of something else.

@Qrahms it is possible but you have to follow a certain guide for the beginning (refer to low level challenge guide on gamefaqs), cause there are two points in the game where its impossible to avoid getting EXP... and you need to know which those two parts are... The 122333 challenge requires you to farm for a hell of a long time and it takes quite a while to obtain FireFly accessory, which makes things a helluva alot easier since you won't be getting much LP in the beginning of the game.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 4, 2007)

Gilga, you should really record you stuff on your PC instead. I'm totally digging your Tekken vids, I just wish I could see them in a higher quality.

And yes, as I remember it was a Chinese person that first did the challenge ever. His videos started showing up on google video, so I suggest you start from there?

I'd love to do Yiazmat solo sometime, haha. I did the Gilgamesh 2nd on solo + no gambit. But I slipped up once on it and died. I did it a couple of times perfectly, sadly they weren't caught on video, and the only one was with the one death. :\ I'm sure I'm going to be hella rusty now too, I haven't played since before new year, or something.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I put my attention towards my 122333 challenge  again now that I beat Persona 3, I'm already in the Nam Yensa, I am trying to farm for the local armor there but its tough when your so pathetically weak, lol. Windbreaker is goinna be a pain in the ass to obtain too.

And thanks for complimenting my videos Kiiroi. I agree the quality ain't great but hey... its a cam record  I wish I could hook up my PS2  to my PC but I'd need the Video + Audio cables for that... also I don't think my PC accepts video input, only output. I'd need a whole new video card for that... So in short, I'll be sticking with Camera for a long time... =/


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 6, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Well, I put my attention towards my 122333 challenge  again now that I beat Persona 3, I'm already in the Nam Yensa, I am trying to farm for the local armor there but its tough when your so pathetically weak, lol. Windbreaker is goinna be a pain in the ass to obtain too.
> 
> And thanks for complimenting my videos Kiiroi. I agree the quality ain't great but hey... its a cam record  I wish I could hook up my PS2  to my PC but I'd need the Video + Audio cables for that... also I don't think my PC accepts video input, only output. I'd need a whole new video card for that... So in short, I'll be sticking with Camera for a long time... =/


You don't need separate cable to hook up your PS2 to PC. :\ Just use the cord with the Yellow/Red/White plugs on it. And put them with the right colored sockets on the PC.

I'd love to see your Tekken vids on a higher quality :3 Trying to play International nowadays, but I could hardly find the time. :\ It's kinda harder now, but it has new weapons, gambits and magicks. The Zodiac Job System is hella interesting too, and it makes the game generally harder. They've added alot of HP+ nodes to compensate for it though. You could be like, with 8000 HP at Lvl 60 or something. :3


----------



## Omega id (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I don't think the back of my PC has those Red/Yellow/White plugs on the back, I've read my PC's manual and supposedly all I can do is output image (as in, display the PC on a TV, not vice versa...) But assuming that DOES work for a second, how the hell will it display? I mean does Windows shut off to display a new window or something?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 7, 2007)

Does your PC not have a TV Video card? :\ How old is it? Anyway, there should be a program included with it, like a TV software. It should be able to let you watch TV on your PC, aswell as changing it to AV and such. When it's on AV and your PS2 is plugged into your PC and switch you it on, you should be able to see it on your monitor and whatnot. You can play as normal, then you can just click on record if you want to record your video.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 8, 2007)

My comp is like 2004. I have a GeForce MX420 card, and like I said before, I think I can only use TV Output (Display PC > TV, not vice versa). I don't think it matters how outdated your PC is, what matters is if the PC you bought came with a video card that has TV Input capability... and not all video cards have that.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 8, 2007)

Mine's like 2003 or something. :\ I'm not that much of a tech geek, so I don't know what card I have XD

I know it doesn't matter how outdated your PC is, I was just thinking, if your PCs really recent, then just _should_ have it anyway. By default. It's like an unwritten law when you're getting a new PC or something ^^

Anyway, your PC's pretty recent. I suggest just buying a video card and just install it yourself (they don't cost that much) or just get a newer PC.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 8, 2007)

If I am going to buy a new Video Card... it's going to be something really up-to-date (meaning expensive)... cause I wanna be able to run games like Bioshock or Half-Life 2 like nothing (and yeah I have played and beaten HL2 at a friends house a few years ago  - I just can't run it on my PC).


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 22, 2007)

Final Fantasy XII was a great game all around, but if i could change something it would be the liscense system. It was ok, but i prefer others better such as materia, job system, draw, etc. 

And maybe... make Vaan more manly, I also like my classic summons better than the new ones. Ultima and Zodiac were good adds though,


----------



## Omega id (Sep 22, 2007)

Ultima and Hashmal are the best summon designs in this game IMO. I also like how all the Espers have a back story.

As for Vaan, I'll say it to everyone who's always had problems with certain characters and their "place" in this... There is no main character. Vaan appears to be "it" since he is the one displayed when in a town or whatever but hese not, I believe it is intentional that this game does not have a main character and the plot rather focuses on the entire party, Vaan is there because he feels Balthier owes him something, Balthier is there to find something of higher value to him, but as the story progresses his curiousity gets the best of him and he decides to find out the truth behind everything thats been going on so far, and therefor, everyone just "follows the leader". Which is why Balthier is always saying "I am the leading man after all". I realize you were just talking about Vaan's character design and how wimpy he looks, but I couldn't help but see through that and assume something else.

I would've much rather have prefered to play as Reks as he looks more couragous than Vaan, Basch just needed a better design, a fucking knight who runs around looking like a beach bum. The only designs that made sense there to me were probably Ashe, Balthier & Fran. Maybe Vaan's design too since he was from Rabanastre and all (hume) men in Rabanastre like to wear short vests which makes them all look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) IMO (no offense to actual gay people in this forum for spouting out the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like that).


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 22, 2007)

Check gamefaqs it your best bet


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 22, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Ultima and Hashmal are the best summon designs in this game IMO. I also like how all the Espers have a back story.
> 
> As for Vaan, I'll say it to everyone who's always had problems with certain characters and their "place" in this... There is no main character. Vaan appears to be "it" since he is the one displayed when in a town or whatever but hese not, I believe it is intentional that this game does not have a main character and the plot rather focuses on the entire party, Vaan is there because he feels Balthier owes him something, Balthier is there to find something of higher value to him, but as the story progresses his curiousity gets the best of him and he decides to find out the truth behind everything thats been going on so far, and therefor, everyone just "follows the leader". Which is why Balthier is always saying "I am the leading man after all". I realize you were just talking about Vaan's character design and how wimpy he looks, but I couldn't help but see through that and assume something else.
> 
> I would've much rather have prefered to play as Reks as he looks more couragous than Vaan, Basch just needed a better design, a fucking knight who runs around looking like a beach bum. The only designs that made sense there to me were probably Ashe, Balthier & Fran. Maybe Vaan's design too since he was from Rabanastre and all (hume) men in Rabanastre like to wear short vests which makes them all look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) IMO (no offense to actual gay people in this forum for spouting out the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like that).


 I really like you ideas. 

Yes, Hashmal was one i forgot about. The thing i didnt like about Hashmal was that he was too weak, same thing with Velius. Velius was a harder boss than Hashmal in Final Fantasy Tactics 

I also think the only ones that made sense were Ashe, Balthier and Fran. I would rather be Reks over Vaan anyday. Reks looked alot better than Vaan. Vaan did look like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). hahha I thought that Basch's brother(forgot his name) looks alot better than Basch did. 

And there is no *main* character, but if i had to pick one out of all of them. It would have to be Ashelia.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah, I agree, Ashe is the closest to being considered the main character, however I still consider it a party adventure (much like FFVI - where it closely appears that Terra is the main character but everyone else has a say in it).

What ties these characters are their back story, I believe that anyone who says this game has a poor backstory just didn't give the game a try. I admit though, theres more back story than actual story here, but the story itself was still pretty strong. People I know also complained about the soundtrack, I have a lot of favorite theme songs in this game (Giza, Judge theme?, Eastersands and some others that I can't think of right now). It's not Nobuo miracle but the themes all fit the games setting and appearance IMO.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I also liked a lot of the english dialogue, some of the lines were really impressive and clever. Like the conversation that Gabranth had with the king (forgot his name).


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 22, 2007)

Well I've recently been playing VI and it really seems like she is the main character. Terra seems to own the story. 

The soundtrack was really nice for FFXII. I agree. 

The characters just weren't enough to make you attached to them like in the previous Final fantasies. I think thats the problem people have with it.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 22, 2007)

If you JUSt started FFVI, wait till you get farther into the game... Terra's role seems a bit more distant in the World of Ruin (WoR).


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 22, 2007)

Well its true, that I just started it. 
but seeing as in the beginning she is the only one who can talk to espers. :los

Oh Im wondering if you can help me, when your escaping the base and you go down that river if an octupus-type thing attacks is it an automatic game-over? Or is it just a tough boss? Because im wondering if this boss is a little bit too hard


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I think your supposed to defeat him, that a comic relief boss you'll ocassionally encounter throughout the game by the way, I think you fight him two more times throughout the whole game (or maybe one more time, can't remember).

Anyway, your definately supposed to beat him. I don't remember if you can switch party members by this point in the game but I do remember having Sabin in the party at that point and him being my major damage dealer so I recommend using him. Anyways, I can't help you much since I don't remember if any special tactics are needed to defeat that guy, it's been a long time since I played the game. But try using magic as well, hese probably weak against lightning or fire.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 23, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I think your supposed to defeat him, that a comic relief boss you'll ocassionally encounter throughout the game by the way, I think you fight him two more times throughout the whole game (or maybe one more time, can't remember).
> 
> Anyway, your definately supposed to beat him. I don't remember if you can switch party members by this point in the game but I do remember having Sabin in the party at that point and him being my major damage dealer so I recommend using him. Anyways, I can't help you much since I don't remember if any special tactics are needed to defeat that guy, it's been a long time since I played the game. But try using magic as well, hese probably weak against lightning or fire.


Thanks. He says really random stuff and in the beginning he said " Game Over." So I took what he said literally. I only tried beating him once and i didn't really try that hard. 

Ive been playing a couple games right now, so i'm not drooling on FF6 all the time. Im gunna go play it soon though, because tomorrow im going to get Warriors Orochi. 

I think that Final Fantasy XIII and Versus XIII are going to be really great games, but somehow i think that the one with Lightning(what they call the girl  main character) is going to be better. She looks really awesome btw. And she has a gunblade like Squall.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm actually looking forward to versus XIII more. Just because I heard that it might play more like an adventure game and the main characters just appeals to me more. Lightning on the other hand, well last I read about FFXIII in general she's not even the main character of the game from what I heard.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 23, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I'm actually looking forward to versus XIII more. Just because I heard that it might play more like an adventure game and the main characters just appeals to me more. Lightning on the other hand, well last I read about FFXIII in general she's not even the main character of the game from what I heard.



Dude that sucks. She has to be the main character. 

They both look like really great games. But I prefer female main characters, because so far they have been the underdogs. And i always rot for the underdog.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

Man... I was really hoping to see some new footage of FFXIII but something tells me we won't get that game for a while since Square is too busy making 100 different spin-offs of FFVII. =/ What they need to do is make spin offs or remakes of the older games, I've been pretty dissappointed in the current remakes. No effort at all. I would like to see FFVI in a similar fashion to FFX or FFXII. With at least similar graphics, not chibi 3D crap like what I saw on the FFIV remake =/


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 23, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Man... I was really hoping to see some new footage of FFXIII but something tells me we won't get that game for a while since Square is too busy making 100 different spin-offs of FFVII. =/ What they need to do is make spin offs or remakes of the older games, I've been pretty dissappointed in the current remakes. No effort at all. I would like to see FFVI in a similar fashion to FFX or FFXII. With at least similar graphics, not chibi 3D crap like what I saw on the FFIV remake =/



I know they can make really great re-makes if they wanted to like how the characters look in Final Fantasy Dissidia. 

I would like to see a FF4,5,6,7,8 re-make in FF12 graphics. It should give them some projects to work on later.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I'm not really looking forward to Dissidia for numerous reasons... only like 4-5 characters have been revealed so far, though a light warrior is a great addition, I think it would be a great idea if like in Final Fantasy I the Light Warrior can be given a different class instead of him being just a standard Knight. But non the less it looks pretty cool. I like seeing Zidane and Kuja with voices.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 23, 2007)

I dont have a PSP and dont plan on buying one, but the game Dissidia and the idea of it sounds cool. Im not a huge fan of Final Fantasy IX, partly because I havent played it that much and it sitting on my table. 

I really want rep you but my rep ran out, so Im gunna rep you tommorrow, ( It sucks that you will only get like 20 points because im a noob ! sorry)


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, thats alright. I don't really ask for Rep I just receive it  It's not really important to me.

Anyway, I don't own a PSP either but my friend always lets me hold his when there is a new game he and I both wanna play (we're both FF fanboys so he gets to play Crisis Core first before it's my turn ).

FFIV is great, you like underdog characters right? Maybe you'll like the underdog series of the franchise  I can compare that game to FFVI in so many different ways, of course I won't choose which is better. I can't say I like FFVI and FFIX equally either, I just like them both highly next to FFX & FFVII.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 23, 2007)

Omega id said:


> lol, thats alright. I don't really ask for Rep I just receive it  It's not really important to me.
> 
> Anyway, I don't own a PSP either but my friend always lets me hold his when there is a new game he and I both wanna play (we're both FF fanboys so he gets to play Crisis Core first before it's my turn ).
> 
> FFIV is great, you like underdog characters right? Maybe you'll like the underdog series of the franchise  I can compare that game to FFVI in so many different ways, of course I won't choose which is better. I can't say I like FFVI and FFIX equally either, I just like them both highly next to FFX & FFVII.



No, you earned it. 

FFIV is one of the only Final Fantasies that I have actually beaten. Its a great game IMO. I like Cecil and Kain alot. Turning froma  Dark Night to a Paladin was amazing. 

You know what would have been awesome? If they gave you a choice if being a Paladin or staying as a Dark Knight. Meaning two different endings. Thats what I always thought.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I liked FFIV a lot until I went into outer space, that whole space thing threw me off a long with that whale-like ship with neon lights  It wasn't bad but it just through me off, I was expecting something a bit more traditional like what you've been seeing throughout the whole game until you reach that one point. Kain is great, one of my fav character in Final Fantasy, I hope he and Cecil are in Dissidia.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah I hope Cecil and Kain get into Dissidia. They deserve it. I also really liked Rydia from IV as well. Yang, Rosa, Edward, and the others were just meh. In this game I really looked forward to getting summons cause you got them in really cool ways. Such as Sylph, Levianth/Asura, and Bahamaut. On the not of the summons, did you get all the secret summons( Imp, Bomb, Mage and Cocatrice.) Those were so hard to get! I only got Imp and Mage. And that took me forever. I just couldnt go through the torture anymore. 

I thought the whole Lunar whale thing and the moon made it exciting but really tough at the same time. Remember the Namingways?


----------



## Let it Bleed (Sep 24, 2007)

one of things i like of FF12 is that you actually use  magik(shell,protect,haste,etc)alot without them you would be dead.
The only backstory i liked is fran's

And can anybody tell what,s the best loot to farm?
and the best place/creature to level at.

fran 65
basch64
vaan64


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't know the best loot to farm, but.. I know a good place to train. 
You know where one of the last marks were....  That crystal tower place. There is a way to go under i think its called the Umbra or Penumbra. Thats a really good place to train. The monsters there are tough, maybe like level 70's. O_O


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 24, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I don't know the best loot to farm, but.. I know a good place to train.
> You know where one of the last marks were....  That crystal tower place. There is a way to go under i think its called the Umbra or Penumbra. Thats a really good place to train. The monsters there are tough, maybe like level 70's. O_O



Yeah, that's a great place to go and get beaten to nothingness. 

Considering when you go there, locking on to a target isn't in play and all those lovely status effects plaguing your party. If your party is in the 50's - 60's (even 70's), just going down the stairs will tally some nice Exp for your characters.


----------



## Savior (Sep 24, 2007)

At the end of the day FFXII was a really good game I thought but didn't live up to my expectations at all.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 25, 2007)

Henne Mines (Second dig site) is a good place to train, once you get used to the fiends there go to subterra/umbra/abyssal in pharos. They enemies there don't started getting easier till your at least above level 80 though, just make sure you take them all one by one cause if you get ganged up by more than 5 enemies chanes are your dead.

As for Loot, go for those bird guys in Salika Woods (west) before Giruvegan, chain them, or go for the beastmen in Ozmone plains. I can't remember what other kind of loot is valuable...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 27, 2007)

Did anybody get Excalibur. There was only like a 20% or so chance to get it. And i missed both chances. It was almost as hard to get as Zodiac Spear.


----------



## Let it Bleed (Sep 27, 2007)

I got it 
only took 3 try's.(without daimond armlet)


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 27, 2007)

I got it too, but it took me around 3 hours coz I didn't realized that there was another chest after you opened up the first one. X(


----------



## Omega id (Sep 29, 2007)

I didn't even know there were more than 1 chest for Excalibur, I stuck to the one in the Crystal Grande and kept zoning in and out of 3 areas, I can't recall how long it took me but it took me quite a while... maybe an hour or two?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 29, 2007)

i missed both chances


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

I never rly liked it.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 30, 2007)

Qrahms, nice Sig... but you may want to put an extra I after XII


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 30, 2007)

^My bad. X(

I still havent pwnt Yiazmat and Omega yet, not until all of my characters reach lvl99 (3 more to go). I'll wrap up the game agter I'm done with my finals and start FFXII Int. soon after that. XD


----------



## Omega id (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck with Yiazmat. Omega was easier for me. Omega only has 1 physical attack and the longest attack range in there and can also attack you a second or two later, hese the fastest enemy in the game, it's like hese comboing you but hese not. It's basically a battle of speed. You want to make sure everyone has bubble belts w/ Arise gambits towards any>ally  that falls, he can pretty much kill a single character in two shots.

Yiazmat takes a long time. And when hese got like 10 life bars left he uses Death Strike and that move is retarded, not only do his physical attacks potentially instant kill your character but Death Strike out prioritizes all of your actions... so lets say you casted Curaga before Yiazmat casts Death Strike, Death Strike is still going to come out before Curaga. At times he uses that move 3 ore more times in a row without mercy... forcing you to leace the colloseum to heal up. If your going to leave the battle with Yiazmat make sure its outside of the colliseum (zone out) not in the colliseum but in an area where he can't reach you, cause if you stay out of his reach while in the colliseum for a long time he starts to heal an entire life bar every second... which means he'll be back to full health in just a few seconds. It took me 10-15hrs to beat Yiazmat and it was really frustrating. The only thing that can block Death Strike is a high Magic Evasion (the only thing that provides magic evasion are certain shields such as Shell Shield and Venetian Shield).


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 30, 2007)

Awh man, Yiazmat sounds like a pain. X(

Say, if I use Shell Sheild, won't my defense go down? Is _Protect_ enough to keep me alive?


----------



## Omega id (Sep 30, 2007)

Shell shield lowers your Physical Attack evasion to 5. You have 0 Magic Evasion but since the Shell Shield's purpose is Auto-Shell, you have some form of Magic Evasion. Shield's don't add to defense, just evasion. Venetian Shield is great and I prefer it over Zodiac Shield because it's balanced between evasion and magic evasion although zodiac spear adds like a +26 to evasion when compared to venetian shield. Crystal Shield ain't bad either... thats what I hate about this game, there is no absolute good armor, they all have their ups and downs which is why I don't even bother with obtaining 6 Grand Armors (and I can cause I have chained Helvinek before but only received a few grand armors), to me Maximillian is still the best heavy armor, in combination with a circlet or crown of laurels.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 7, 2007)

ANyone knows how can I get the Ribbon accessory at Abyssal? The chest was not there, and it's my first time going through the Subterra, so there's no way I could've opened it earlier.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 7, 2007)

Qrahm's don't bother trying to get Ribbon anywhere else other than in Cerobi Steppe. IMO it's quicker in Cerobi Steppe... cause if you fail to obtain it, just soft reset, reload your game to the nearest save point (which is 1 screen away from the Ribbon in Cerobi Steppe) and try again. You can also obtain a Venetian Shield and a Fomalhault in the same area... so you might want to shoot for more than just a Ribbon while your there.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont like FF12's luck system, why couldnt they just give you the weapons right there and then, I always have bad luck.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 7, 2007)

if i beat hell wyrm without really any problems, should I be able to handle yiazmat?


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 8, 2007)

What does Float magick do? 

Oh anyone played FFXII: International? Is it worth it?



Omega id said:


> Qrahm's don't bother trying to get Ribbon anywhere else other than in Cerobi Steppe. IMO it's quicker in Cerobi Steppe... cause if you fail to obtain it, just soft reset, reload your game to the nearest save point (which is 1 screen away from the Ribbon in Cerobi Steppe) and try again. You can also obtain a Venetian Shield and a Fomalhault in the same area... so you might want to shoot for more than just a Ribbon while your there.


I've gotten my second _Ultima Blade_ and _Save the Queen_ at Subterra, no luck for the _Ribbon_ yet, so I'm gonna leave it at that for a while.

So far I've gotten only _Castellanos_ at Cerobi Steppe, but as you said, it's really worth it down here since I can go for other sutffs at the same time. And my oil bomb/fire arrow/fire gun setup works fine here, since the enemies are not that strong. 



Ramza Beoulve said:


> I dont like FF12's luck system, why couldnt they just give you the weapons right there and then, I always have bad luck.


True. 

I'd rather let loads of work determine my chances rather than luck. Back in FFX (except for Tidus and Lulu), I won't mind the hardship as long as the work pays off.



fireball said:


> if i beat hell wyrm without really any problems, should I be able to handle yiazmat?


Don't underestimate him. 

I'm leveling up everyone to the max as far as preperation goes, coz from the looks of it, I think I'm gonna give the ninja sword weapons a pass; I hope I won't regret it. X(


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 8, 2007)

The lack of physical evasion on a Shell Shield doesn't even matter most of the time, since the bosses that you'll need it for ignore evade and block anyway.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 8, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> The lack of physical evasion on a Shell Shield doesn't even matter most of the time, since the bosses that you'll need it for ignore evade and block anyway.


So you mean it's better to have buffs such as Shell and Protect for stats manipulation? How about Defense stats from armor? Do they ignore that too?



EDIT: I'm surprised that my oil bomb/fire gun/fire arrow setup bails my team out better than Curaja whoring setup even in Subterra. But I've yet to test it in Lhusu Mines tho. xDDDD


----------



## Omega id (Oct 8, 2007)

QRahms,

Float Magic allows you to evade earth magic attacks & walk over traps. Float Magic is somewhat useful if your about to run through an area with a bunch of traps and or if your going to fight an enemy that uses Earth Magic... so pretty much its extremely useful against Hashmal who is the only enemy in the game that I think uses Earth Magic... You can dodge all of his earth based attacks with Float, including Quakeja.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 9, 2007)

I beat the game, but I opened up lots of chests 

I think I just have the subterra marks to go before the major ones, but I just couldn't be fucked. Jordan on expert on GH2 is a much more worthy target. I also only have to beat Hangar 18 and Freebird to finish expert LEFT FUCKING HANDED.

Yes I'm right handed....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 9, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> What does Float magick do?
> 
> Oh anyone played FFXII: International? Is it worth it?


meeeeee~~

It's almost a different game altogether, it's too cool :3

New equipments, new magicks, new enemies - more balanced gambit + License system. It's crazy.

The Break Damage Limit system is kinda broken though, 80,000+ HP per normal attack  Though it could only be reached by certain weapons, specially _'that'_ bow.

Even though it's broken, it gets nicely balanced out by the marks, specially the higher ranked ones.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 9, 2007)

@Loveless: Will the FFXII international be released in the US Yondi?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 9, 2007)

Mojim said:


> @Loveless: Will the FFXII international be released in the US Yondi?


Hey azim, long time no talk :3 How have you been?




And no, it won't. When did you ever see an international that was released outside of Japan? XD As much as I'd like to see it in English, it's never going to happen.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 9, 2007)

@Loveless: Lol, you remember me Yondi!  
I've been good...but you know I've been busy there and that, it's the circle of life, that's why I've been gone for a while :[ 

Actually I heard it from a friend, and now I know it's not true >_< Too bad it's not going to happen....no fair!!

On a side note, still re-playing the game...but this time I wanted it to be perfect! *it's going to be tough*


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 10, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> meeeeee~~
> 
> It's almost a different game altogether, it's too cool :3
> 
> ...


Sound lovely. Especially the Break Damage Limit system, with it even guns can deal more than 9999 damage. And I kinda like the new License System, characters amy vary from one another, which is nice.

So many new things.

But...

...the game is in Japanese!!! 



Omega id said:


> QRahms,
> 
> Float Magic allows you to evade earth magic attacks & walk over traps. Float Magic is somewhat useful if your about to run through an area with a bunch of traps and or if your going to fight an enemy that uses Earth Magic... so pretty much its extremely useful against Hashmal who is the only enemy in the game that I think uses Earth Magic... You can dodge all of his earth based attacks with Float, including Quakeja.


Thanks. 

I was thinking if the _Winged Boots_ is worth wearing than any other accessories, but now since I'm done with Hashmal and not that many enemies frequent Earth attacks, I think I'm gonna stick with my _Cathood Ears_ accessories.


.....
Lhusu Mines, here I come.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 10, 2007)

Mojim said:


> @Loveless: Lol, you remember me Yondi!
> I've been good...but you know I've been busy there and that, it's the circle of life, that's why I've been gone for a while :[


Of course I do. Great friends are hard to forget. :3

That's great to hear ^^ I thought you disappeared because of real life problems or something =)



Mojim said:


> Actually I heard it from a friend, and now I know it's not true >_< Too bad it's not going to happen....no fair!!


Yupz. But you can always play the Japanese version, if ya like ^^ What they should've done is add English to it aswell, like they did on FFX International. Now the only English on the International version of XII is the cutscenes. So you actually understand the story 



Mojim said:


> On a side note, still re-playing the game...but this time I wanted it to be perfect! *it's going to be tough*


Wow, really?  After all this time, still playing it. I hardly game anymore. Probably because of the lack of 3rd gen consoles XD It'll change soon though, definitely getting a PS3 for Devil May Cry 4. Eventually Final Fantasy XIII and Final Fantasy Versus XIII, too <3



Qrαhms said:


> Sound lovely. Especially the Break Damage Limit system, with it even guns can deal more than 9999 damage. And I kinda like the new License System, characters amy vary from one another, which is nice.
> 
> So many new things.
> 
> ...


It is :3 Also, as good as the new License system is, it's hella annoying. Specially near the beginning, since you'll be really uncertain of what class you want to be for that character (PS. Once you select a job class for a person, that's it. There isn't changing anymore, so you really have to think it through.).

Each class can also only hold certain magicks, equipment and etc. Most of the time it's exclusive to that class, too. As great as the idea is, it's hella frustrating. XD


And you can always try it out, I'm sure it's not that bad if it's in Japanese. ^^ I'm currently playing Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII lol


Oh yeah, just cast Float if you have it. More convenient that way. It doesn't cost that much to cast, it affects everybody - plus it lasts for quite a while. :3 Where abouts are you in the story, anyway?


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 10, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> It is :3 Also, as good as the new License system is, it's hella annoying. Specially near the beginning, since you'll be really uncertain of what class you want to be for that character (PS. Once you select a job class for a person, that's it. There isn't changing anymore, so you really have to think it through.).
> 
> Each class can also only hold certain magicks, equipment and etc. Most of the time it's exclusive to that class, too. As great as the idea is, it's hella frustrating. XD
> 
> ...


I only have to go to _Bahamut_ as far as stiry goes. Right now I'm hunting down mobs and Espers and complete some sidequests.

Oh, about FFXII: International...if one character already chose a class, can other characters choose the same class as well?

The game ain't that bad at all in Japanese. In fact I like it a lot, and I can figure out most of the stuffs (equipments especially) since they're being represented with symbol, but I think I'll be having a hard time trying to figure out loots and items in the inventory. 

...if _Float_ affects everyone, then I'm using it XDDD. Two of my team members are under Berserk (bombard squad ), so they can't do anything about buffs on their own.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't wait for XIII and Verus XIII since XII was kinda dull and a let down story wise and then characters were meh IMO the last ff game I found fun was X let's hope things change


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 11, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Can't wait for XIII and Verus XIII since XII was kinda dull and a let down story wise and then characters were meh IMO the last ff game I found fun was X let's hope things change



I cant wait for FFXIII either. The main character in FF13 looks cool. Im pretty sure her name is Lightning and she looks like a badass girl version of Cloud. 

In FFVersus 13 that guy protecting the last crystal looks awesome as well. 

Its the only reason im getting a PS3.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 11, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> I only have to go to _Bahamut_ as far as stiry goes. Right now I'm hunting down mobs and Espers and complete some sidequests.
> 
> Oh, about FFXII: International...if one character already chose a class, can other characters choose the same class as well?
> 
> ...


Oh nice, how far along are you?  Are you planning of getting every mark? =o

And I'm not sure about that since I haven't tried it  But I'm sure you should be able to, since each character get their own grids.

And yes, loot is quite a pain to recognize ^^ Magick, Gambits, Skills are alright. You don't need to learn the weapons much, you only look at how much power it gives you on your stats if you can't read it XD





Ramza Beoulve said:


> In FFVersus 13 that guy protecting the last crystal looks awesome as well.


Yeah, he was looking really good. Too bad his design is a prototype, and he probably won't look the same when we see new material from Versus XIII


----------



## Omega id (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Mojim, donno if you remember ME... aka Gilgamesh 

Also, I didn't know you can break damage limit to over 80,000... if only that were possible when facing yiazmat.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 14, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh nice, how far along are you?  Are you planning of getting every mark? =o
> 
> And I'm not sure about that since I haven't tried it  But I'm sure you should be able to, since each character get their own grids.
> 
> And yes, loot is quite a pain to recognize ^^ Magick, Gambits, Skills are alright. You don't need to learn the weapons much, you only look at how much power it gives you on your stats if you can't read it XD


I still have qutie a few more marks to hunt down, especially the higher leveled ones. As for Espers, I only managed to get 7 of them. I'm too lazy to go into the waterways to do the stuffs. D:

Have you finished FFXII: Int? I may want to ask you some questions about the license grid coz since I'm working on a small guide about the grid right now.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 14, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> I still have qutie a few more marks to hunt down, especially the higher leveled ones. As for Espers, I only managed to get 7 of them. I'm too lazy to go into the waterways to do the stuffs. D:
> 
> Have you finished FFXII: Int? I may want to ask you some questions about the license grid coz since I'm working on a small guide about the grid right now.


I think I was missing 3 the last time I touched mine  Which was the beginning of the year, I think. XD

You should have fun doing the hunts yeah =p Give us updates every one in a while so we know how you're getting on.


And no, I never got a chance to play FFXII IZJS fully... I don't think I've even touched my PS2 in like, 2 months =/ If I ever get around to playing around on it again, I doubt I'll be playing the game though  I need something new =p


----------



## Mojim (Oct 21, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:
			
		

> Of course I do. Great friends are hard to forget. :3
> 
> That's great to hear ^^ I thought you disappeared because of real life problems or something =)


Disappeared for a while...but this place kinda hard not to forget to.

And Yondi, thanks for thinking me like that!



> Yupz. But you can always play the Japanese version, if ya like ^^ What they should've done is add English to it aswell, like they did on FFX International. Now the only English on the International version of XII is the cutscenes. So you actually understand the story


Yea, why don't they do like that!  Curse them...

Hmm...maybe I'm gonna check this game out soon. Right now I have a new game to play...and more to come soon on PSP! Waiting for me to get the game and the money is ready to be use... 

As for my mission to make it perfect game second round for FFXII, have to stop at the moment ^^



> Wow, really?  After all this time, still playing it. I hardly game anymore. Probably because of the lack of 3rd gen consoles XD It'll change soon though, definitely getting a PS3 for Devil May Cry 4. Eventually Final Fantasy XIII and Final Fantasy Versus XIII, too <3


Oh yeah that, looks like I have to wait another year for PS3...lolz *cash running low as of right now...* 


On another note, Yondi thanks for the other day with your help on my PSP problem...well it kinda a 50% help. The game I wanted to play didn't worked on my PSP....but I tried other game and it worked, but I don't care bout that anymore since I'm going to buy the original one! 



			
				Omega id said:
			
		

> Hey Mojim, donno if you remember ME... aka Gilgamesh


Of course I do. So how about your quest to play the solo thing if I'm not mistaken. I remembered last time you were trying to play the kinda look-impossible-quest to me for the game :S


----------



## Kaki (Oct 21, 2007)

oh, I'll just say I'm glad all of my characters could basically do anything. I don't like forced specialization.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 22, 2007)

Mojim I like your lu sig.

About the solo thing, it's not impsosible, I started doing the 122333 challenge (Levels 1-3/low level challenge) and thats not so hard either.

Also, I'm think Yondi there on FFXIII  That and MGS4 are probably my only reasons for a PS3... oh yeah, and Street Fighter 4... assuming it picks up on PS3.


----------

